# TWA Support Thread



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello all!

Are there any other ladies out there currently rocking a TWA? I thought this thread would be useful for any other new naturals. I feel kinda alone because I'm the only natural head I know. Let's get together and support one another as our hair grows out!! 

Please provide:

1. BC date

2. Hair type/ describe your hair

3. Reggie/Products

4. Goal(s) 

Edited to add:
5. Current pic or pic of BC

(if u think anything else should be added let me know. This is my first time starting this type of thread )


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Aug 5, 2012)

1. BC date 1st BC (2009) 2nd BC (2011)

2. Hair type/ describe your hair: 3C hair on the sides/back 4C on top

3. Reggie/Products: Shea moisture deep treatment makes my hair feel like the tail of a newborn unicorn. My oil mixture..water..

4. Goal(s): Waist length


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know if I'm still in TWA territory but this thread looks like it will be fun so I'll post anyway.

1. BC date: Nov. 19th, 2010! Currently, my hair is grazing APL but it shrinks up to SL in stretched out styles. 

2. Hair type/ describe your hair: I don't care much for the typing system anymore, my hair is highly textured kinky fabulousness.  

3. Reggie/Products: It's pretty basic, I mostly protective style so my routine is no fuss.. Pre-treatment with coconut oil (and lightly detangle if needed) the night before I plan to wash. Then on wash day I use a sulfate-free shampoo, condition and detangle, moisturize and seal and braid it up. The rest of the week re-moisturize and seal whenever needed, usually every few days. 

4. Goal(s): BSL for now.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2012)

1. BC date: 8/4/2012

2. Hair type/ describe your hair: 4b, low porosity

3. Reggie/Products: curly girl; for right now mostly deva curl and AO products

4. Goal(s) : 1st a puff, then a bun

Just big chopped yesterday. This is my second time. It is as rough as the first time. Once I get through this week mentally I will be ok. I know more this time than the first so hopefully it will be better growing.

My 1st big chop I shaved. This one I cut to 2"


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 5, 2012)

Please provide:

1. BC date
June 6,2012; transitioned 2 months

2. Hair type/ describe your hair
IDK hair type...i'd guess 4a?? Majority springy coils, some areas are soft/cottony. Colored. Can be a little dry sometimes.

3. Reggie/Products
Curly Girl Method. Daily co wash with cheapie condish (tresemme naturals, sauve natural,etc) Leave-in/moisturizer- Kimmaytube LI. Lately ive been adding a little Ecostyler (blue)

4. Goal(s) 
 12/31/12-between EL/SL
Ultimate-BSL/MBL

Thanks for the responses ladies :hug: 

Will add my current pic from my phone in a few


----------



## BonBon (Aug 5, 2012)

1. BC date

Didn't BC, it all fell out because of stress. Still upset about it lol but looking after it to grow it back now. 
2. Hair type/ describe your hair

4a/b
3. Reggie/Products
Spray with diluted African Royal most days, use megatek on scalp every 2 days. Keep it simple is the way to go.

4. Goal(s) 
Healthy Shoulder length. I don't look good with long hair.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 5, 2012)

1. BC date
June 2012

2. Hair type/ describe your hair
4a/b

3. Reggie/Products
Spray with diluted spritz mix, use megatek on scalp every 2 days. Follow every band wagon. 

4. Goal(s) 
I am on the hunt for nose length twist. Full Shoulder Length A Line bob is my longer term go. My long term goal is to grow to terminal.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 5, 2012)

BC



TODAY



TODAY

Sorry they're  so big!!!


----------



## SimFio (Aug 5, 2012)

1. BC date ::: 7/26/2012

2. Hair type/ describe your hair:::: No Clue!! Somewhere in the 4 region. About 3 different textures in there - 1. curly, 2. straight, and 3. disrespectful (in the middle)

3. Reggie/Products ::: Wash whenever my hair gets oily/itchy with KeraCare Hydrating Shampoo (That stuff is the business!). DC every week - rotate between Kerapro Intensive, KeraCare Reconstructive (is thats it?), Kenra MC and Joico Moisture recory Conditioner. Use Suave Humectant to comb out in the shower. Cannot detangle without cones in the shower. I tried to go cone free. Failed miserably. Pain isnt worth it. Then I add my NTM Leave in, throw on some shea butter and roller set. I tried doing the curly hair thing since i'm newly chopped, BUT either i have heat damage at the front of my head, or my hair no longer curls. So the back is EXTRA curly, and the front is dead straight like its relaxed. The left side used to be curly, but i went to the salon last week for my shape up (I think I have an afro mullet...worst shape up ever!) and she flat ironed my hair and i heard the left side fry soooo good. It hasnt curled since... SO about 3/4 of the front is straight, then some 3C curls to the right. Looks very dumb!

4. Goal(s) 
Main goal is to get the front to curl. Havent had a relaxer since November 2011 and my hair grows mega-slow, so maybe its still relaxed at the front....yeh lets go with that. I'm sure i'm not doomed to have straight hair at the front for the rest of my life.... Not too concerned with the length for now. Just want some health, some strength, less shedding, and HHG!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2012)

Seamonster, I forgot you big chopped. Cool, we can hang out together for a minute. I posted my pic. I like my hair off my face so trying to gel it back. Have no clue what I'm doing


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2012)

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];16559077]View attachment 162577
> 
> BC
> 
> Sorry they're so big!!!


 
Nice curls!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 5, 2012)

SimFio

 

I'm new to natural but I remember hearing that a hardcore protein treatment may restore curl pattern.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm gonna love this thread!

1. BC date: July 1, 2012, chopped to about 2inches. It is now almost 3!

2. Hair type/ describe your hair: Mostly in my siggie, but 4a-4c, fine, not so thin anymore thanks to lhcf!

3. Reggie/Products: No shampoo! "Major" cowash once a week & moisture DC with heat. Regular cowash and 2min protein condish mid-week. Tea and oil rinsing. Teas also as leave-ins (my hair hates regular leave in as much as shampoo!) Henna monthly, optimally twice but time doesnt always allow. Sealing with any of these depending on dryness/style I wanna rock: castor oil, ceramide oils, butter cream mix, or sulfur grease. Chelate 1-2x a month with baking soda.

4. Goal(s): Healthy hair and BSL 

5. Current pic or pic of BC: See siggie.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey DarkJoy, Going to be fun hanging out with you.

What types of styles are you rockin?


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey @faithVA!! Congrats on your BC... it was hard, I know. But starting over feels so good in the long run. 

I rotate through: 
1. Lightly Straightened twist outs
2. dry flat twist out
3. still working on the wash and gos (will update the blog and 'struggling' thread soon)
4. the plain old Afro, 
4a. sometimes a partial 'frohawk that I make tamer for the corporate world
5. I also have some curlformers I'm gonna get brave enough to try soon just need a hook!
6.  I'm tempted to just flat iron it fully straight and bump some curls for a week here and there.

There's surprisingly much you can do with only 2-3 inches!


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 6, 2012)

faithVA Yea girl, eyeball length ain't no joke. Trying to make full nose length with healthy hair. Your deva cut looks great! Your curls are popping. Did you enjoy the experience?


----------



## SimFio (Aug 6, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> SimFio
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to natural but I remember hearing that a hardcore protein treatment may restore curl pattern.



How hardcore am I going? Crispy hair frightens me you know...yikes!


----------



## R.A.A.H (Aug 6, 2012)

1. BC date -December 16, 2011

2. Hair type/ describe your hair
i have looser strands and tighter strands throughout, but i think im mostly 4a. i have a lot of springy curls/coils and they clump together with the right stuff or just plain water/cond. i have high porosity hair, it sucks up moisture fast and if im washing it, i can't soak my hair with water because it wont take anything else. i get a lot of splits for some strange reason without using heat (i barely blowdry) my hair LOVES ecostyler gel. the curls are so defined after using it. i think my hair likes hydrolyzed wheat protein. 

3. Reggie/Products
i dont have one as of yet but my main products are megatek and monistat, i cowash everyday with no cones. no sulfates
4. Goal(s)
* healthy hair, no splits nor unnecessary trimming of ssks
*MBL natural hair

5. Current pic or pic of BC






 MY BC @ Feb, i was stretching my hair because im impatient lol. i can't wait to rock a pony!
excuse the chipped nail polish--ya girl was studying for finals and i aint have time! lol


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2012)

[USER=327887 said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/USER];16560225]@faithVA Yea girl, eyeball length ain't no joke. Trying to make full nose length with healthy hair. Your deva cut looks great! Your curls are popping. Did you enjoy the experience?


 
Full nose length  Cool.

This isn't my deva cut. I did get the cut and I enjoyed the experience. But because he was cutting curl by curl and trying to get a style he left behind a lot of the damaged ends. So I came home and just chopped it to an even 2 inches. Because the damage really was like the analyst said, all the way to 2" on my hair. I think I got most of it but even now I am finding stray strands that I am having to chop off.

But thanks for the compliment. Still trying to figure out how to work it. Going to be a lot of head bands for the next few months. 

Curls are popping?  Its a camera trick. The very front section is the only placed that has any curls. The rest of my hair went on strike.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 6, 2012)

faithVA Full Nose length lol..I like that, that sounds like a realistic goal for me to set this year too!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 6, 2012)

SimFio when I was relaxed I use to love DuoTex. I think it's more medium strength so maybe that'll be a good starting point. OR maybe an egg for protein????

Bumping for more replies 4 u


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Hey @faithVA!! Congrats on your BC... it was hard, I know. But starting over feels so good in the long run.
> 
> I rotate through:
> 1. Lightly Straightened twist outs
> ...


 
Doing twists or flat twists at 2 inches is possible but a lot of work. 3" should be much better. Maybe even 2.5" will work. Let's see what September brings.

I can't even imagine trying to put curlformers on 2".


----------



## JudithO (Aug 6, 2012)

I want a TWA...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2012)

[USER=298908 said:
			
		

> judy4all[/USER];16567905]I want a TWA...


 
I hope that feeling passes


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 6, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Doing twists or flat twists at 2 inches is possible but a lot of work. 3" should be much better. Maybe even 2.5" will work. Let's see what September brings.
> 
> I can't even imagine trying to put curlformers on 2".


@faithVA
 LOL! You aint jokin on the 'formers, but guess what?...

just ordered the hook and I'm so gonna try! muahaha! 

Ohhh And I was watchin some YT today and I saw some TWA sistahs doing straw sets! If it's too short for the formers, I'm sure I can rock the straws. lol

ETA: I've got very adept at the flat twist on 2inches. When I BCd it was really hard to grab but I still made it work. Took about 45min to do it every night. ugh. which is why the perfect wng experimenting


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> @faithVA
> LOL! You aint jokin on the 'formers, but guess what?...
> 
> just ordered the hook and I'm so gonna try! muahaha!
> ...


 
Please share the yt videos. I have some straws I'm not using. 

Good luck with the curlformers. It's worth a shot.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 7, 2012)

They all kind of ramble,  but I just skip through to see what it looks like faithVA:

TWA Straw Set on Type 3-ish hair.

TWA straw set on Type 4ish hair (part 1)

Part 2

TWA Straw set on mature woman


----------



## kupenda (Aug 7, 2012)

*bursts in thread* I AM AMONG FRIENDS! *kisses ground* YES!

Hi guys! 
1. *BC date*- I BC'd on March 19, 2012

2. *Hair type/ describe your hair*- Idk. I am surely a type 4 in some parts and type 3 in others. Kinky, coily, curly, wavy, and bone straight. I have s curls, c curls, o curls, elvis waves, and twig strands. Curl definition is almost not an option since i dont have many "patches", instead my diff hair types are spread throughout. I have coarse (i mean pube thick), medium, and super fine (thin wisps of silky nothingness that i swore was fabric until i saw bulbs on the end) strands

3. *Reggie/Products*- Ehhh...no reggie. Too lazy for that. Everything I do is "as needed". I know my hair loves protein (my relaxed hair hated it. go figure) so I make sure to incorporate it in there at least once a week. The only thing I do consistently is rinse with water before going out, because it unsquishes the parts that I slept on. My favorite conditioner right now is ORS Hairepair in the little packets. I get about two or three DC's out of that. I did my first set of twists two days ago. SO far, I dont despise them so Im good.

4. *Goal(s)* So far, I want to reach healthy, thick, balanced tailbone length. I am natural but I love relaxed hair just as much so I am not running from chemicals. I am not timing myself, I have too much going on right now for hair growth. Instead I do a length check with my finger when im messing with my hair. I pull a section and measure it on my finger. Right now, starting from the tip, I have passed my knuckle on my pointer finger.

5. Will post pics when I get back on my phone. I have plenty


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> They all kind of ramble, but I just skip through to see what it looks like


 
Thank You. I did take a look. Looks like something I can do. I'm going to need more hair though, otherwise I will be crazy. They were working with at least 4".


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome @kupenda. Long time since we've hung out together. Is "pube thick" a technical hair term


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 7, 2012)

faithVA and everyone

Lately I've been loving quick coils (several videos on YT). I use my kimmaytube LI and Eco styler blue. It looks like finger coils but done with a hairbrush. 

My results:





Kinda smushed in this pic



Very simple and not as boring as my usual WnG


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @faithVA and everyone
> 
> Lately I've been loving quick coils (several videos on YT). I use my kimmaytube LI and Eco styler blue. It looks like finger coils but done with a hairbrush.


 
Very nice!


----------



## JudithO (Aug 7, 2012)

Seriously ladies... I wish I had a smaller head/looked good in a TWA... All hair is so much work.. relaxed.. natural... bla... I look like a boy with a big ol head in a TWA... I'd forever have short hair...


----------



## beingofserenity (Aug 7, 2012)

I think I'm still in the TWA phase...desperately trying to get out!  Can't wait to see how long my hair is in December.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2012)

judy4all said:


> Seriously ladies... I wish I had a smaller head/looked good in a TWA... All hair is so much work.. relaxed.. natural... bla... I look like a boy with a big ol head in a TWA... I'd forever have short hair...


 
Yeah that's pretty much how I look. Unless its shaved very close, I look like a boy with a big ol head. If I slick the hair back in the front then I look more feminine at least to me.

When I first started wearing my twa years ago, this old white guy was trying to ask me a question. He looked at my earrings and said excuse me ma'am (yeah i'm in the south), then he looked at my hair and said um, sir, then he looked at my breast and said ma'am  I was so tickled. He was trying to get it right but was so confused.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 7, 2012)

*I don't know if i still have a TWA or not...what is the cut off length for a TWA, how many inches?*


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 7, 2012)

dachsies_rule! said:
			
		

> I don't know if i still have a TWA or not...what is the cut off length for a TWA, how many inches?



who knows dachsies_rule! Before I bc'd, my back layers were like 1.5" shy of collar bone. Top near sl. And shrunk? Barely 2" at the longest layers. now my longest stretched is at the bottom of my neck and el at the crown. I consider myself a twa cuz I can't even grab this mess into a thumb size pony. Lol


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2012)

I think once your NL, it's no longer a TWA because you now have another measure you can use and can move to another category and actually enter challenges moving towards the goal of SL. In saying that, it's just my opinion. So if you want to consider it a TWA I'm not going to tell anyone.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 7, 2012)

@faithVA it should be!
it really has been awhile. you shoulda seen my face when i saw your name here. I was like 
Why did you chop? Did something happen?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2012)

kupenda said:


> @faithVA it should be!
> it really has been awhile. you shoulda seen my face when i saw your name here. I was like
> Why did you chop? Did something happen?


 

I had the hair analysis done and she told me my hair was severely heat damaged and not repairable so I had to cut. She said I only had 1 to 3" of healthy hair left. The damage caused mid strand splits which ate their way all the way up my strands. So here I am 

But I am glad there both old and new faces in here. 

Your hair looks cute and curly.


----------



## cinnespice (Aug 7, 2012)

1. BC date -Didn't bc chemo took my hair and it's starting to grow back

2. Hair type/ describe your hair- I have no clue it was a 4a/3c before 

3. Reggie/Products- Im not sure what to do but i decided to go back to washing once a week with chagrin valley shampoo and co-washing every other day. When it gets a little longer i will add pre-pooing with vatika and tresseme naturals and steaming with wheatgerm oil and aubrey organics

4. Goal(s) -MBL


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice to see I'm in such good company!  I chopped off that awful heat damage in March, and now I'm at about five inches all around except for this little mutant hair that's almost seven inches.   faithVA, I really like the shape of your hair in your avatar pic.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2012)

cinnespice said:


> 1. BC date -Didn't bc chemo took my hair and it's starting to grow back
> 
> 2. Hair type/ describe your hair- I have no clue it was a 4a/3c before
> 
> ...


 
Welcome and  May you have a beautiful head of hair.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2012)

[USER=74941 said:
			
		

> prettybyrd[/USER];16571991]Nice to see I'm in such good company! I chopped off that awful heat damage in March, and now I'm at about five inches all around except for this little mutant hair that's almost seven inches.  @faithVA, I really like the shape of your hair in your avatar pic.


 
Thank You. I tried  Self cutting is rough.

What length did you cut to in March? I was only 4 to 5" before I cut. So that's puff territory for me.


----------



## cinnespice (Aug 7, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Welcome and  May you have a beautiful head of hair.


 Thank you


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 7, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Thank You. I tried  Self cutting is rough.
> 
> What length did you cut to in March? I was only 4 to 5" before I cut. So that's puff territory for me.



It looks good for a self cut.  You have a nice hairline, so that helps, too.

My first and only self cut was a HAM!    I felt like a million bucks but looked like a buck and half.    Won't be doing that again!

When I got my hair cut in March I only had 1/4' all around (I think...might be a little more than that, I can't find my growth chart).  I started out with about 9 or 10 inches of heat damaged hair that was going to "transition", but I got impatient.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2012)

[USER=74941 said:
			
		

> prettybyrd[/USER];16572567]It looks good for a self cut. You have a nice hairline, so that helps, too.
> 
> My first and only self cut was a HAM! I felt like a million bucks but looked like a buck and half.  Won't be doing that again!
> 
> When I got my hair cut in March I only had 1/4' all around (I think...might be a little more than that, I can't find my growth chart). I started out with about 9 or 10 inches of heat damaged hair that was going to "transition", but I got impatient.


 
So you went from 1/4" to 5 inches from March until now? for real? That's a loooot of growth. I would love to have an inch a month.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 7, 2012)

@fathVA you had heat damage? how? you used to straighten? why dont i remember that? odd. well im glad youre all about healthy hair instead of length. health is so much more important and rewarding


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2012)

[USER=305268 said:
			
		

> kupenda[/USER];16573191]@fathVA you had heat damage? how? you used to straighten? why dont i remember that? odd. well im glad youre all about healthy hair instead of length. health is so much more important and rewarding


 
I've straightened 3 times since I started growing my hair out in 2009. The first time I straightened it was before joining LHCF Dec 2009. That's when I got hit damage. But since I had never heard of heat damage I didn't know that I had it. I didn't know there was something wrong with my hair until I took my extensions out in July 2010. I wore extensions from Jan to July. So I thought my hair was damaged from the braids 

Then I straightened again in April 2011 (length check)  and then September 2011 (another length check). I never wore my hair straight. I straightened it for the length check and then put it back into twists 

But since my hair was damaged from the beginning I didn't accurately associate the damage to the pressing. And my hair never hung straight like I saw other heat damaged heads do. My hair still curled up the same. Without the analysis I would have never known.

So I got heat damage for a 5 minute picture


----------



## kupenda (Aug 7, 2012)

oh no! im so sorry faithVA ! *hugs*
you had Komaza do the strand analysis, or a salon?


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 7, 2012)

faithVA said:


> So I got heat damage for a 5 minute picture


Whoa faithVA! I reckon the iron/comb was really freakin hot or is your hair sensitive? This makes me nervous...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2012)

kupenda said:


> oh no! im so sorry @faithVA ! *hugs*
> you had Komaza do the strand analysis, or a salon?


 
Komaza did the analysis. It's something that you could only see with a microscope which is why it did so much damage.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Whoa @faithVA! I reckon the iron/comb was really freakin hot or is your hair sensitive? This makes me nervous...


 
I really don't know which it is. Before the 1st time in 2009 you have to realize that the last time my hair was straightened before that was probably 1977  Girl what do I know about heat.  

But you have to also remember that this was pre LHCF so I wouldn't have known about the proper way of prepping the hair before using heat or about which heat protectants to use. I didn't know anything like that.

But I don't plan on using heat in the future. I may use a blow dryer on cool or a regular dryer but that is it for me. The few times a year I want straight hair for a day I will find other ways to get it, even if I have to buy it


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 7, 2012)

faithVA said:


> So you went from 1/4" to 5 inches from March until now? for real? That's a loooot of growth. I would love to have an inch a month.



Yes, ma'm, one inch.  I was really dedicated to the GHE method.  It does work, but I can tell you that one inch is not my normal. Plus I've been working out, losing weight and taking my vitamins, so maybe I can continue to eek out at least 3/4 a month.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 8, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> Yes, ma'm, one inch.  I was really dedicated to the GHE method.  It does work, but I can tell you that one inch is not my normal. Plus I've been working out, losing weight and taking my vitamins, so maybe I can continue to eek out at least 3/4 a month.


Thanks to this prettybyrd, I'm attempting my first GHE tonight. I'll give it a go for the next cpl weeks and see....


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks to this @prettybyrd, I'm attempting my first GHE tonight. I'll give it a go for the next cpl weeks and see....


 
Please remind me what GHE is again?


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 8, 2012)

faithVA GHE- greenhouse effect. Covering the hair with a plastic bag over night. The heat from UR body creates steaming effect. (I think)


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @faithVA GHE- greenhouse effect. Covering the hair with a plastic bag over night. The heat from UR body creates steaming effect. (I think)


 
Ok that's what I thought. Can't do the whole baggying overnight. It kills my scalp. Maybe I will try 1 hour and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Lynn84 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Ladies!!

B.C: Yesterday! 8/7/12

Hair Type: 4a (I think)

Reggie: Cowash with Everyday Shea 2x per week, Deep Conditioner Biolage 1x per week, Giovanni Direct leave in, and Avocado Oil.

Goal: SL

My reggie was the one I had while transitioning. Should I keep it or totally change it? I do plan to experiment as much as I can with different products but I'm wondering should I go in a whole different direction now that its all natural.


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's my answers:  I figure I should answer them since I'm in the thread already! 



> 1. BC date - March 14, 2012
> 
> 2. Hair type/ describe your hair - hmmm...I'm no good at hair typing, but I guess I'm a 4-something.  My hair is coily (some curls, mostly coils), naturally shiny, and medium texture and density.
> 
> ...



And I don't know ladies, this short hair is VERY easy to deal with after a workout...I may be loving my TWA too much!


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 8, 2012)

DarkJoy, I am a believer!  My office mate and I cut our hair days apart (I cut on Wednesday and she on a Sat.).  After one month my hair was one inch longer and hers was only a half inch longer.  Now, I know everyone grows at different rates, but it continued to happen.  I tried this only hair when it was longer and did not notice such a dramatic result, and now I know that I can attribute that to the fact that I was not retaining my length.  The hair was growing, I was breaking it off faster than it grew.  

faithVA, you don't have to baggy overnight, that can be a bit much for some.   On days when I don't leave the house (lazy Saturdays or Sundays) I get up, put my baggy on, cover it with a pretty scarf (or not)  and then I would take it off for bed.  Also, try baggying after work until bed time.  You just want to create that "greenhouse" environment for your hair for a few hours.  I didn't always sleep in the baggy, and I didn't do it everyday.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

Lynn84 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> B.C: Yesterday! 8/7/12
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Lynn44. Congratulations on your BC.

Keep your regimen and see how it works out. Change the pieces that need to be changed as you run across them. What is your regi and what are you using? Maybe we can make some suggestions.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 8, 2012)

faithVA cosign! I cant do overnight DCs either. My scalp would he no bueno  itch city.

prettybyrd did u GHE with any products in particular?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @faithVA cosign! I cant do overnight DCs either. My scalp would he no bueno  itch city.
> 
> @prettybyrd did u GHE with any products in particular?


 
I thought it was just me. I've tried it several times and my scalp itches the entire time. My scalp itches when its wet doesn't matter if there is nothing on it. I sleep so poorly when I do it because I am just miserable


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought I would be struggling with the way my hair looks but I'm not. I have been doing flat twist at night to keep it stretched. But I'm already starting to complain (to myself  and now you) about how long this takes and having to do it every night. I really don't want a fro because it is so tight to my head. I am going on vacation next week and really don't want to have to flat twist my hair every night while I'm gone. My hair doesn't stay stretched so by the end of the day it has shrunken again. 

I'm just venting but if anyone has any suggestions I am open.


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 8, 2012)

APrayer4Hair, I used JBCO.  Although there were times that I just put the cap on and went about my business.   

I used JBCO for my edges, but I think that as long as you create the greenhouse for your hair you should be fine.  Using it without adding a lot of products and on dry hair may help to reduce your itching.  

When I first learned about baggying, I thought that people were baggying with wet hair.  After a week my nape was raw and sore, it itched like crazy.  I swore off baggying until someone else wrote about GHE and I've had success with that.


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 8, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I thought I would be struggling with the way my hair looks but I'm not. I have been doing flat twist at night to keep it stretched. But I'm already starting to complain (to myself  and now you) about how long this takes and having to do it every night. I really don't want a fro because it is so tight to my head. I am going on vacation next week and really don't want to have to flat twist my hair every night while I'm gone. My hair doesn't stay stretched so by the end of the day it has shrunken again.
> 
> I'm just venting but if anyone has any suggestions I am open.



faithVA, can you do bantu knots?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> @faithVA, can you do bantu knots?


 
Yes but at 2", I think it would take 100 to do my whole head  

I may try it tonight though since I will wash my hair tonight.


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 8, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Yes but at 2", I think it would take 100 to do my whole head
> 
> I may try it tonight though since I will wash my hair tonight.



That's true...well if you try them, let me know if they work out.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 8, 2012)

faithVA and prettybyrd I watched the yt of the girl who created the ghe. Can't link from this phone. Will do later.

The ghe is not just about creating steam. its about increasing and retaining sebum which makes the hair grow. She encourages baggying while working out or doing anything that makes you sweat which also contains sebum. 

My ghe last night was an epic fail. I sleep too wild. Nothin was on my head when I woke up.  this is why I gave up night scarves and use satin pillow cases.  I will try it after work and at workouts instead.


----------



## nik4jesus (Aug 8, 2012)

HI
I BC 6/2012 , I cowash almost everyday and shampoo 1x week. Not 100% sure about my hair type..3/b and 3c with sum 4a in the middle LOL. I use Coconut oil and whatever oils I have at the time almost every night and I use Shea Moisture curling smoothie mixed with ecostyler for my curls. I just put in synthetic box braids..


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 8, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> @faithVA and @prettybyrd I watched the yt of the girl who created the ghe. Can't link from this phone. Will do later.
> 
> The ghe is not just about creating steam. its about increasing and retaining sebum which makes the hair grow. She encourages baggying while working out or doing anything that makes you sweat which also contains sebum.
> 
> My ghe last night was an epic fail. I sleep too wild. Nothin was on my head when I woke up.  this is why I gave up night scarves and use satin pillow cases.  I will try it after work and at workouts instead.


 
DarkJoy, I'm sorry that didn't work out for you.  Baggying while working out is great, though!  That's how I DC.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi ladies! These are pics of my twists and today's twist out. I massaged with sulfur 8 grease and my castor oil mix as my prepoo and will shampoo with Nexxus Therappe (I'm surprised at how much my hair loves this), do a black tea rinse, and DC with ORS hair repair mixed with coconut and jojoba oil and a little bit of AOHSR (my hair seems to no longer like it)


----------



## kupenda (Aug 8, 2012)

I love GHE'ing! My family makes fun of me for walking around with a plastic cap on so I haven't done it lately. But that whole 1 inch a month thing, I will SURELY get back on it!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

kupenda said:


> Hi ladies! These are pics of my twists and today's twist out. I massaged with sulfur 8 grease and my castor oil mix as my prepoo and will shampoo with Nexxus Therappe (I'm surprised at how much my hair loves this), do a black tea rinse, and DC with ORS hair repair mixed with coconut and jojoba oil and a little bit of AOHSR (my hair seems to no longer like it)


 
Cute, cute, cute!

How long does it take you to twist your hair up?


----------



## kupenda (Aug 8, 2012)

faithVA thank you 
I've only done it once, but it took almost three hours because I was trying to find which product gave the best hold, experimenting with wet vs dry hair, deciding on if I should detangle or not, etc. I had to keep making adjustments for my hair types. And redo some of the straighter bits. But I'm gonna twist again tomorrow so I will let you know how long it takes


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok change of plans, no bantu knots. I bought the Burt Bees Shiny Hair conditioner as used that as my leave-in tonight. I tried a circular motion curl defining technique tonight. So letting it dry and let's see if its wearable. If it is then i will have a goto style while on vacation. 

If it doesn't work then I will be back to twisting again.

I was concerned that I hadn't gotten all of my damaged ends of. But I talk to the hair analyst and she said I could just take care of them in 6 weeks


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 9, 2012)

kupenda LOVE IT!!

faithVA lemme know how the quick coils turn out


----------



## kupenda (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks! APrayer4Hair


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @kupenda LOVE IT!!
> 
> @faithVA lemme know how the quick coils turn out


 
Meh, My hair doesn't really clump. When wet it did look better than just letting it be. Then it dried. It still looked nice this morning but it was 1/4" high after the shrinkage. It was sort of cute though but not in a wear to work kind of way  I probably would have worn it that way on the weekend though.

I took the pick to try to lift it up but it keeps shriveling back to my head. On a scale of 1 to 10 its a 5.5. I put a head band on and wore it to work. I guess my only real issue is that the shrinkage is too major. So I have a really short fro. On the positive side, it is a very pretty 4b fro.

I am having mixed feelings


----------



## Lynn84 (Aug 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Welcome @Lynn44. Congratulations on your BC.
> 
> Keep your regimen and see how it works out. Change the pieces that need to be changed as you run across them. What is your regi and what are you using? Maybe we can make some suggestions.



I'm cowashing twice a week with Everyday Shea conditioner. I'm almost out of that so I've been thinking about switching to WEN. My DC is Biolage Conditioning Balm and I DC once a week. The leave in I'm using is Giovanni Direct and I seal with avocado oil and let my hair airdry.

So far it seems to be going well. I can't wait until I have a lil puff .


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm willing to try the GHE again now that I know my hair doesn't have to be wet  anybody else in?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

I would join you @Prayer4Hair, but this week and next I'm cowashing every day in the evenings.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

If anyone noticed that I cut my hair, they didn't say anthing. Only my boss and 1 coworker said anything   I'm cool with it.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 9, 2012)

Silly question: what is the diff btw and curl and a coil?


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 9, 2012)

well, I *think* a curl is looser than a coil. I kind of think of a coil as the old skool term "nap". Very very tight curl that looks like a tight spring.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 9, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I'm willing to try the GHE again now that I know my hair doesn't have to be wet  anybody else in?



I'm in APrayer4Hair. Gotta figure out how many days I can commit to  this

faithVA and prettybyrd here is the original GHE creator. Her husband is more passionate about it than she is on the other vids!

Green House Effect Tutorial by MeekaJael. She also  has many other vids on the technique and a product line...


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 9, 2012)

DarkJoy I'm gonna shoot for 3 nights a week since I cowash in the mornings during my shower.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Silly question: what is the diff btw and curl and a coil?


 
I have coils. They are curls but they are very, very small in diameter. They are so small sometimes they don't look like curls. And because they are so small they shrink. 

As DarkJoy said they look like the springs in ballpoint pins.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm trying GHE for the first time tonight. I applied a little hair trigger to my scalp, covered with a shower cap, du rag, and bonnet. I'm off to watch the rest of the video.


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm all late but here I am!

1. *BC date* -- Don't remember but chopped it BALD...again....I love my head

2. *Hair type/ describe your hair* -- 4B (newbies would say 4C)  I have no curl pattern--just cottony fluff.  My hair is very dry and brittle.  Its about an 1 - 1.5 inches long when stretched.

3. *Reggie/Products* --  I don't do much to my hair.  Shampoo and moisturize when needed, then throw my fav wig on.  Products:  Kyla's Ultimate Indulgence Hemp Shampoo Bar, Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme and Oyin's Hair Dew.

4. G*oal(s)* -- To not cut my hair again.  This is chop number 11 I think....To grow to terminal length (but I can't wait to get to APL).

5. *Current pic or pic of BC*  --  I'd prefer not to post a pic for now.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2012)

Evallusion said:


> I'm all late but here I am!
> 
> 1. *BC date* -- Don't remember but chopped it BALD...again....I love my head
> 
> ...


 
Welcome. Really? It's chop #11? May I ask why you have chopped so often? When I was relaxed I probably chopped that often.


----------



## MissMariee (Aug 11, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> Hello all!
> 
> Are there any other ladies out there currently rocking a TWA? I thought this thread would be useful for any other new naturals. I feel kinda alone because I'm the only natural head I know. Let's get together and support one another as our hair grows out!!
> 
> ...




BC date : June 16 2012

Hair Type : 4a/4b

Reggie : cowash daily with tresemme naturals. Moisturize with tresemme naturals and seal with evoo (daily wng)

Goals : bsl by June 2013 (long shot?) Lol


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome MissMariee


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2012)

I didn't make it through the cowashing everday piece I had planned. I was so tired last night that I refused to do it. This morning I am washing with Deva no poo and getting ready to DC with Deva Heaven in hair. I probably will just go back to my 3x a week cowash schedule.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2012)

I watched the GHE video. Think I understand a bit more. I am going to try a version of this but I'm only going to do it 30 minutes to an hour. I did learn some things though. I like the idea that you can put the scarf on first and then the plastic cap. I will try this. It may help me to do this longer without my scalp itching like crazy. I also found out it's ok for me to use water. My hair stays pretty dry so misting it will work.

I don't know about putting oil on my hair daily. My hair will be an oil mess by the 2nd day.  

I think I will mimic a greenhouse by using my heat cap. Tonight I wet my hair with water and am sitting under my heat cap for 30 minutes to an hour.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 12, 2012)

my GHE went ok...I don't think my scalp like anything put directly on it or either I left it too long. Will they again tomorrow night. 

I got my HQS order and I'm excited to start using my conditioning cleanser. Will probably DC tomorrow too.


----------



## SimFio (Aug 12, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> When I first started wearing my twa years ago, this old white guy was trying to ask me a question. He looked at my earrings and said excuse me ma'am (yeah i'm in the south), then he looked at my hair and said um, sir, then he looked at my breast and said ma'am  I was so tickled. He was trying to get it right but was so confused.




THAT IS HILARIOUS!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 12, 2012)

I REALLY want to re color my hair


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2012)

Unless I want my twa to stay shrunken to my head, it still takes a lot of work  I know I have a while but I am looking forward to twists again  Even a puff would do right about now


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 12, 2012)

My goal length for this year *fingers crossed*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xom6ngb1sjw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 12, 2012)

I am NOT feeling this Giovanni Direct leave in  this was my 1st day trying it and my haif feels dry as a bone! I will try again tomorrow and if that still doesn't work I will be making kimmaytube out of it


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2012)

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];16611079]I am NOT feeling this Giovanni Direct leave in  this was my 1st day trying it and my haif feels dry as a bone! I will try again tomorrow and if that still doesn't work I will be making kimmaytube out of it


 
 I though it was just me. I bought it this week and my hair was really dry. I may try the Kimmay tube as well. But I think first I am going to apply it and then layer a heavier product on top of it to see how that works.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2012)

I mentioned doing the circular motion method on my hair this week. It didn't work out so well because I tried to use the palm of my hand like I saw in a yt video. Some do it with a brush but  I'm too scared for that. Today i saw them do it with a sponge  They cut small circular holes in the sponge and then do the circular motion method.

I don't have any sponges and wasn't going out to get one. So I started looking through my stuff to see what I had and voila I found a circular, rubber scalp massager with little prongs on it. I tried doing the circular method with that and it started clumping my curls together and gave my hair some lift 

It's not as good as what I saw on yt but for my hair its a big deal. It looks like it might work better on my hair after its dry and has finished shrinking. I am going to play around with it. But if this works then I have figured out what to do with my hair when I go on vacation


----------



## kupenda (Aug 13, 2012)

I have stupid hair. Stupid stupid stupid. 

Even with gel, my hair won't stay in twists. I have retwisted these same sections eight times in twelve hours. They won't twirl at the end or anything. They're straight. And I hate them. 
The 4b type (I think) is so well behaved and disciplined. The 4a is coming along nicely. The 4wtf type is making me want to chop and rock a baldy til I my kids put me in a old folks home


Stupid stupid hair


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2012)

kupenda said:


> I have stupid hair. Stupid stupid stupid.
> 
> Even with gel, my hair won't stay in twists. I have retwisted these same sections eight times in twelve hours. They won't twirl at the end or anything. They're straight. And I hate them.
> The 4b type (I think) is so well behaved and disciplined. The 4a is coming along nicely. The 4wtf type is making me want to chop and rock a baldy til I my kids put me in a old folks home
> ...


 
  What products have you used to twist with?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2012)

My circular motion texturizer came out even better today. Not sure exactly why. I misted my hair last night with water and baggied for an hour. Then I put on my bonnet. My hair was still damp this morning. I misted my hair with diluted conditioner and baggied for at least 30 minutes. I took off the baggy so my hair could dry some. I put sunflower/grapeseed oil on my hair. Then I used my massager to do the circular motion method. I think, key word think, I went counter clockwise this time. And I started to see bigger clumps come together. The funny thing is that I couldn't get my 4a hair in the front to clump  But I can twist that section.

Doing it on dry hair seems to help. But I haven't quite figured out what products work the best. And I don't know if my hair grows 1/2" - 1" if I will even be able to do this. Saw a yt video about doing in on longer hair so will check that out later.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 13, 2012)

faithVA I'm rocking the same style today. I wanna see pitchas!!!!

Here's mine: 











Agreed on it not being as easy to do on longer hair. my front, middle is longer than the rest and it doesn't "twirl" as good...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2012)

APrayer4Hair, that is really cute. My hair doesn't look anything like that  

Can't take pictures at work. I'm going to try to wash it tonight and do it again. I will definitely take pictures if it turns out right.

If I can find something with longer teeth/prongs then it will work.

This is what I'm using



What are you using?


----------



## kupenda (Aug 13, 2012)

faithVA

I've used a couple different products. Jamaican mango and lime springing gel, DB Madagascar vanilla creme, ORS Smooth n hold pudding, and Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie. None of them are doing what I need. I am going to wash tonight or tomorrow and retwist with the DB in hopes that I get the same results I had before. This set of twists was done with the Jamaican gel. It dried my hair out pretty bad. So I redid them with the smoothie. It didn't help. My first set of twists were really soft yet they held together. I used the Madagascar vanilla on freshly DC'd hair


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2012)

kupenda said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I've used a couple different products. Jamaican mango and lime springing gel, DB Madagascar vanilla creme, ORS Smooth n hold pudding, and Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie. None of them are doing what I need. I am going to wash tonight or tomorrow and retwist with the DB in hopes that I get the same results I had before. This set of twists was done with the Jamaican gel. It dried my hair out pretty bad. So I redid them with the smoothie. It didn't help. My first set of twists were really soft yet they held together. I used the Madagascar vanilla on freshly DC'd hair


 
 I meant what are you using to clump your curls? Are you using your hand, a brush?

I haven't found the right products either. But as I try some I will let you know. Your hair looks easier to clump than mine.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, here are my pictures from yesterday. I can't remember what products I used. Not sure why I didn't capture todays hair which came out better. 

I only partially clump the curls because I think it looks less spacy this way. It's more like a knotty fro.

I think I threw a whole lot of different products in my hair trying to get some curls. But I used the scalp massager to get this.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 15, 2012)

1. BC date

05/05/12

2. Hair type/ describe your hair

3b'ish

3. Reggie/Products

Poo and Cond 1x per wk
Moisturize with either
HE HH, CC Milk, or CC HHB
Oil as needed 
(evco/evoo mix w/EO)
Airdry

4. Goal(s) 

To what ever length my hair looks best at 

5. Current pic or pic of BC

BC







Current


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 15, 2012)

Im posting from my phone so I don't know if the pix are showing correctly


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> 1. BC date


 
Welcome Mz. MoMo


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks  I think I can get the pix to work now

 BC





 Now


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 15, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 21, 2012)

10 char


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm back from vacation. I was able to successful take care of my hair while away with water, conditioner, olive oil and my scalp massager. And I am gettting better at creating the texturized look with my scalp massager. 

I am wondering though if I even need a leave-in for my hair or if water and oil are enough to keep my hair feeling nice and soft. I have a lot of leave-in products now so going to keep using them. But I think I am going to doctor the Kimmay Tube leave-in a bit to see if I can use them that way.

And I think my hair is growing. I should have taken a length start picture but I didn't. I believe my front was just touching the bridge of my nose when it was cut. Now I think it has passed that. I will take a picture tonight of the front and the sides so I can have it. This is only 17 days in, so I haven't lost too much time.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

I know there's not much to do with a twa, but maybe we can keep the thread sort of lively. Anything going on with you ladies?

CurlsOnFire23, Meritamen, Vanthie, Seamonster, SimFio, DarkJoy, R.A.A.H, kupenda, cinnespice, prettybyrd, Lynn84, nik4jesus, Evallusion, MissMariee, Mz.MoMo5235


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Aug 21, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I know there's not much to do with a twa, but maybe we can keep the thread sort of lively. Anything going on with you ladies?
> 
> CurlsOnFire23, Meritamen, Vanthie, Seamonster, SimFio, DarkJoy, R.A.A.H, kupenda, cinnespice, prettybyrd, Lynn84, nik4jesus, Evallusion, MissMariee, Mz.MoMo5235




Oh! Nothing much going on over here. I'm keeping my hair in mini twists (and under a wig) until staturday. I just recieved some of that Mizani treatment so i'll be experimenting on saturday. Hopefully this product will help with this ignant breakage issue that i'm going through


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Aug 21, 2012)

faithVA

Here is a video of my hair from a week ago.

Forgive me for looking so rugged and fat. It was that time of the month and Aunt Flo came swinging her cane and breaking dishes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMazsElRoSI


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

^^Will check it out this evening.


----------



## cinnespice (Aug 21, 2012)

Nothing much going i see my hair is growing and i went back to co-washing a couple of days a week. Trying to figure out what to moisturize my hair with.


----------



## BonBon (Aug 21, 2012)

To my surprise megatek seems to be working. I lost a lot of my hair through stress, so this is a great development for me. 

 Still a way to go. 

Hate waiting for the top part/crown of my hair to grow out.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 21, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I am wondering though if I even need a leave-in for my hair or if water and oil are enough to keep my hair feeling nice and soft.
> 
> And I think my hair is growing. I should have taken a length start picture but I didn't. I believe my front was just touching the bridge of my nose when it was cut. Now I think it has passed that. I will take a picture tonight of the front and the sides so I can have it. This is only 17 days in, so I haven't lost too much time.



It's amazing how much you retain and how fast it appears to grow when you chop the bad breaky stuff! Even tho I had that Deva Curl mishap and had to trim, it's still obviously longer. My friends were commenting on my growth just this weekend! So congrats on your ng too!

As far as leave-ins, I always thought dryness was just how my hair is. On this site, though, I'm pretty sure you've read mixed statements. Some swear by 'em, some dont. I've stopped using them since the teas. THe few times I've tried to reintroduce a leave-in, even an expensive raved about one, my hair was dry as hay 2 days later. Tea or water and a natural butter to seal can keep me moisturized until wash day--a full week later! Even if I don't add anymore water to my hair, like this week, cuz I have a blow-out. Just oil at night and it's good to go in the morn.

The only time it really dries out now is when I use gel to define my coil for a wash n go. If I dont use gel or leave-ins, it doesn't really dry.


----------



## Lynn84 (Aug 21, 2012)

Not a lot going on over here. I ordered a few samples from MyHoney Child and the only thing I like so far is the Type 4 hair cream. I need too keep my hands out of my head also. 

Any suggestions on what I should order next? My hair drinks products like crazy, it feels like its always dry. I tried an acv rinse and that seems to help a bit.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

Lynn84 said:


> Not a lot going on over here. I ordered a few samples from MyHoney Child and the only thing I like so far is the Type 4 hair cream. I need too keep my hands out of my head also.
> 
> Any suggestions on what I should order next? My hair drinks products like crazy, it feels like its always dry. I tried an acv rinse and that seems to help a bit.


 
Not really. I can tell you the brand raves but can't suggest anything personally.

Darcy's Botanicals
Hydroquench Systems
Oyin
Bee Mine


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 21, 2012)

My hair is getting longer, and thinner. It seems to stay thick until about eyeball length. I was really trying to make nose length by 2012, but I love having thick twist, even if they are only a few inches long. I am going to access my crown at the end of the month. If it is thin, it will have to go.


----------



## SimFio (Aug 21, 2012)

Well... I put extensions in last week and while taking them down, I cut one at the front out wayy too short. So now I have a short patch in the front of my head. Good times I tell ya!
Came home from work today and tried to install crochet braids. The hair keeps unravelling. Soooo I had to break out my wig from the back of my closet. All this is happening bc me and my TWA arent getting along well AT ALL! I'm going to have to cut everything to meet the patch i've created, taking myself to a real life TWA, or keep my hair in braids to save myself from the foolishness...

THATS whats going on with me!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Here is a video of my hair from a week ago.
> 
> ...


 
Girl its time for you to move out of twa world  You have enough hair to do many things


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

SimFio said:


> Well... I put extensions in last week and while taking them down, I cut one at the front out wayy too short. So now I have a short patch in the front of my head. Good times I tell ya!
> Came home from work today and tried to install crochet braids. The hair keeps unravelling. Soooo I had to break out my wig from the back of my closet. All this is happening bc me and my TWA arent getting along well AT ALL! I'm going to have to cut everything to meet the patch i've created, taking myself to a real life TWA, or keep my hair in braids to save myself from the foolishness...
> 
> THATS whats going on with me!


 
Maybe you can style it to hide the patch. Try some type of hair clip or a head band or do flat twists in the front or something. Cutting it all to match one section seems drastic.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> My hair is getting longer, and thinner. It seems to stay thick until about eyeball length. I was really trying to make nose length by 2012, but I love having thick twist, even if they are only a few inches long. I am going to access my crown at the end of the month. If it is thin, it will have to go.


 
Um, what are you doing? Do you need a scissor management class? I think you should let it grow for a while even if it looks thin to see how it turns out. I think you will be surprised.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2012)

DCd tonight for an hour then cowashed with Deva Care One and used a version of KimmayTube Leave-in to seal. I put my hair in 25 flat twists. It took longer than I would like. I definitely wouldn't want to do this every night. Maybe I will do it 3x a week and the other days I will use my scalp massager to get a texturized look. 

I have made progess though. Two weeks ago I couldn't flat twist all of my hair. Hopefully in 2 more weeks, I can do fewer twists and it will be faster.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 22, 2012)

faithVA sorry missed UR post a few pages back. I uses a baby hair brush fir my quick coils on soaking wet, moisturized hair.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 22, 2012)

I REALLY want to know my hair type... I haven't the slightest idea...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @faithVA sorry missed UR post a few pages back. I uses a baby hair brush fir my quick coils on soaking wet, moisturized hair.


 
Cool. My hair won't coil or clump when its wet. Very weird. But the good thing about that is that my hair doesn't tangle when its wet either. My strands don't like to hang out together.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I REALLY want to know my hair type... I haven't the slightest idea...


 
It may look different as your hair grows longer, but at this length, it looks like you are a 4a.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I still need to trim 1/2" off my ends but I will wait until I can get my hair into a puff or when I can do a decent twist out before I do another trim. 

I put in 25 flat twists and it came out ok. But it's still too short for it to look decent. So it's not worth the time and effort. I will try it again in another 2 weeks to see how its progressing.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 22, 2012)

25?! Wow that's a lot! Will make a pretty twist out though.

Think I might have time this weekend to try curlformers!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> 25?! Wow that's a lot! Will make a pretty twist out though.
> 
> Think I might have time this weekend to try curlformers!


 
It didn't come out that cute.  I've never had a decent flat twist out.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 22, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Um, what are you doing? Do you need a scissor management class? I think you should let it grow for a while even if it looks thin to see how it turns out. I think you will be surprised.



Having bald spots has got me jumpy. I am trying to stay on top of any thinness. I would rather have short thick hair to long sparse. I am going to let it grow for a minute, but I am a bit scared to do so.


----------



## ceecy29 (Aug 22, 2012)

I chopped off my hair on Sunday. Enjoying the ease.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Having bald spots has got me jumpy. I am trying to stay on top of any thinness. I would rather have short thick hair to long sparse. I am going to let it grow for a minute, but I am a bit scared to do so.


 
Do you have bald spots? or just thinning ends? 

If you have bald spots or thin spots, do you know why? What are you doing to correct it?


----------



## Cruzankink (Aug 22, 2012)

Most of the info requested is in my siggy but I'll add detail:

1. BC Date: April 5, 2012 after transitioning for 6 months. My last relaxer was on Oct. 15, 2011. Two months to my post relaxer anniversary!

2. Hair type: Most of my hair is 4b but I do have areas of 4a on my crown and 4c in the back. Also sprinkled in all my mess are strands of straight hair.  That must be the Puerto Rican in me busting out.  

3. Reggie/Products: I'm a CG disciple - no poos or cones. Midweek I CW 1-3x depending on my mood/hairstyle w/ whatever con I have on hand. I've been using up my Garnier Fructice Triple Moisture. It does not provide the slip as other cons so I don't think I'll rebuy but it does get my hair clean. On the weekends I prepoo w/ either coconut oil or EVOO but lately I've been using coconut oil. Then Co-wash. I don't poo, not even low poo. I discovered that pooing dries and frizzes my hair. Finally I DC w/ either Organicals, Curl Junkie or Aubrey Organic cons depending on my mood. I also add protein to my DC. Once I get the results of my Komaza hair analysis I can tailor my reggie and products to my hair needs. 

4. Goal: My long term goal is to have healthy bra strap hair by 2016. I want my hair to get to a point that I wish it would shrink b/c its so big. I gave myself 4 yrs incase of possible setbacks. Short term is having healthy hair. I may rock a TWA for a li'l longer than I'd hoped considering that Komaza may recommend me cutting my heat damage immidiately. But I'm committed to healthy hair so I rather do it now than later. 


5. Current Pic


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome Cruzankink


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 22, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Do you have bald spots? or just thinning ends?
> 
> If you have bald spots or thin spots, do you know why? What are you doing to correct it?



I suffer from a condition called alopecia areata, I can't find any bald spots right now, but as my hair grows back my ends look thin, so I am trying to stay on top of it. Seems like my hair is getting thicker every three to six months because I can tell the difference in the thickness of the roots at that time.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> I suffer from a condition called alopecia areata, I can't find any bald spots right now, but as my hair grows back my ends look thin, so I am trying to stay on top of it. Seems like my hair is getting thicker every three to six months because I can tell the difference in the thickness of the roots at that time.


 
I saw you were using an onion mask when I read back through the Healthy Scalp challenge. Hopefully it is working well for you. Your consistency will pay off. 

I have seen changes to my own condition over the past year.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been using head bands with flowers and bows on them to pretty up my hair.

I'm a bit annoyed that I can't really get the fro look but I gotta work with what I have.

I've also been thinking about dying my greys. Org I thought I'd go dye free and embrace my silver strands but now I don't know.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 22, 2012)

I would like to join.  I did a mini chop two weeks ago.  I cut off my relaxed, shoulder length hair due to shedding and horrible tangling and knots.  I officially BC tomorrow, so I'll post pictures later.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I've been using head bands with flowers and bows on them to pretty up my hair.
> 
> I'm a bit annoyed that I can't really get the fro look but I gotta work with what I have.
> 
> I've also been thinking about dying my greys. Org I thought I'd go dye free and embrace my silver strands but now I don't know.


 
I have no idea how gray I am. And I'm not trying to find out yet  But I'm trying to keep my color to every 8 weeks. If I can I will try for every 12 weeks and just on the new growth.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 23, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> It may look different as your hair grows longer, but at this length, it looks like you are a 4a.



Thanks! 

Btw u need a  I went out and bought one of those scalp massagers to try instead of the brush


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];16682387]Thanks!
> 
> Btw u need a  I went out and bought one of those scalp massagers to try instead of the brush


 
Are you spanking me because you bought it or because it didn't work 

I don't have 4a hair. If I did maybe I could use a brush. But with the hair I have, I would just be brushing for no reason


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 23, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Are you spanking me because you bought it or because it didn't work
> 
> I don't have 4a hair. If I did maybe I could use a brush. But with the hair I have, I would just be brushing for no reason



LOL I just bought it today. I'll use it in the morning and report back. I haven't noticed any damage with the brush but this I probably a safer alternative


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 23, 2012)

Thought I'd share this recipe I found:

DIY curl defining serum

3 tablespoons aloe Vera juice
1 teaspoon veggie glycerin
1/2 teaspoon agave nectar
1 teaspoon coconut oil

Mix together and apply to freshly washed hair then apply leave in.

I'll be making a mix tomorrow. I hope this improves my moisture levels and is suppose to fight frizz 

ETA: makes 1-2 applications and refrigerate leftovers


----------



## Juliene (Aug 23, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I have no idea how gray I am. And I'm not trying to find out yet  But I'm trying to keep my color to every 8 weeks. If I can I will try for every 12 weeks and just on the new growth.



Don't color.  How Is the moisture of your hair?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

Juliene said:


> Don't color. How Is the moisture of your hair?


 
The same as its always been. I am a low porosity head. My hair is always dry. Always has been even when I was relaxed and no color. 

I've tried the henna. It dried out my hair even more.  Temporary color is a waste since my hair is low porosity. 

I went 2 years with no color and had no great results. Still had to cut my hair. So I decided to go back to the color since it is the only part of my hair journey I have been happy with.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> LOL I just bought it today. I'll use it in the morning and report back. I haven't noticed any damage with the brush but this I probably a safer alternative


 
Your hair is softer and smoother than mine. So I don't think the brush would cause you too much of a problem. My hair is coilier and I just felt that it would get caught. It will be interesting to see if the massager works for a looser curl pattern.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

I spritzed my hair with JC Leave-in and then used the KimmayTube leave-in with Giovanni Direct to twist my hair up. It still took forever to twist my hair up but it was a little better. I may have gotten second day hair out of it but I knew by the end of today, my hair would feel really dry. So decided to at least moisturize it. I think that was a good call. My hair feels much softer today.

Hopefully over the next few months, I can figure out how to smooth out my ends to give myself a better twist out look.


----------



## Juliene (Aug 23, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> The same as its always been. I am a low porosity head. My hair is always dry. Always has been even when I was relaxed and no color.
> 
> I've tried the henna. It dried out my hair even more.  Temporary color is a waste since my hair is low porosity.
> 
> I went 2 years with no color and had no great results. Still had to cut my hair. So I decided to go back to the color since it is the only part of my hair journey I have been happy with.



I'm in the same boat as you in terms of dryness.  I've only been dealing with my hair for five months now though. Since cutting my locs my hair has changed a lot and continues to.  Have you tried moisturizing at night and sleeping with a shower cap on to lock in the moisture?  I've done this for about two nights and have noticed somewhat of a difference.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

Juliene said:


> I'm in the same boat as you in terms of dryness. I've only been dealing with my hair for five months now though. Since cutting my locs my hair has changed a lot and continues to. Have you tried moisturizing at night and sleeping with a shower cap on to lock in the moisture? I've done this for about two nights and have noticed somewhat of a difference.


 
If you are not low porosity you will get through your spell quickly and find what works for you.

I do moisturize at night. And depending on how I wear my hair I will moisturize both morning and night. I also cowash 2 to 3x a week and DC weekly. I don't baggy at night because it irritates my scalp to have a wet scalp for over an hour. And that causes more problems than it solves. I have a very complicated head  I am learning to accept her for what she is.

But baggying definitely works. Many women swear by it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

Juliene, You seem to be new here. Are you joining us in this thread?


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 23, 2012)

faithVA do u self color and which brand do u use??


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @faithVA do u self color and which brand do u use??


 
Yes I self color because I just want my roots colored. In the past I used Dark and Lovely. I really like it because it last and it sets well on my hair. But it has both ammonia and peroxide so I am trying to find a gentler one.

Last time I tried Bigen. It did't last on my hair 2 weeks. I just bought Ion Demi-Permanent from Sally's but I haven't used it yet. I will probably use it next weekend because I have a party to go to the following week.


----------



## MizzTbone (Aug 23, 2012)

I LOVE your hair ... Sooo full, thick and healthy looking.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

MizzTbone said:


> I LOVE your hair ... Sooo full, thick and healthy looking.


 
Are you talking to me.  No one's every said that to me before 
If you look in my album you can see that last year that was not the case. 

If you are not talking to me um,  Nevemind!


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is my information. I went from SL relaxed to TWA. I'm excited about this new phase of my hair journey. 

*1. BC date*: 8/23/12

*2. Hair type/describe your hair*: I have no idea. I've only been natural a few hours.

*3. Regimen*: This is definately a work in progress. For now, I'll be wash/DC once per week and co-washing at least 3-4 days per week. I'll be experimenting with products for the next month or so. 

*4. Goals:* I'd like to be SL for my 1yr natural anniversary.


----------



## BonBon (Aug 23, 2012)

I was able to cornrow the whole of my hair which is the first time in a long time because usually the nape's really weak/short. Feeling positive. 

My hair has felt a bit dry but it always does a couple of days after wash day. Don't know if the MT is exacerbating it thougherplexed


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 23, 2012)

xu93texas!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Here is my information. I went from SL relaxed to TWA. I'm excited about this new phase of my hair journey.
> 
> *1. BC date*: 8/23/12
> 
> ...


 
Welcome @xu93texas and  on your big chop.

Love your curlyQs. It looks like you might be a 4a. But it will be easier to tell when you get 3" or so.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok guys my thoughts on my twa this week:

I'm enjoying it and have zero regrets about chopping HOWEVER I really wish i hadn't colored my hair. I colored the day I BCed out of fear of the unknown. 

I haven't experienced breakage or shedding but my hair doesnt stay moisturized all day. I'm not sure what to try to combat the dryness. My roots look all silky and moisturized (this may just be because it stays protected IDK) but the rest if the length is dry-ish. Not terribly, but enough to cause worry. I really don't want to have to chop again. Any suggestions???


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

Vanthie said:


> I was able to cornrow the whole of my hair which is the first time in a long time because usually the nape's really weak/short. Feeling positive.
> 
> My hair has felt a bit dry but it always does a couple of days after wash day. Don't know if the MT is exacerbating it thougherplexed


 
That's really good. It takes a lot of patience to cornrow; especially the back.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

When I got home, I massaged the Kimmay Tube Leave-in into my hair. I put on a plastic bag, put on a metallic cap and then put on a bonnet. After about an hour I could tell it was working because my scalp itches when its wet. So I kept it on for about 2 hours. I can't sleep with it on because I will scratch my head all night. It feels nice and soft now but I will see how it feels in the morning. It tends to dry out. But I will wear my bonnet to keep in as much moisture as possible.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 24, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Welcome @xu93texas and  on your big chop.
> 
> Love our curlyQs. It looks like you might be a 4a. But it will be easier to tell when you get 3" or so.


 
Thanks faithVA


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 24, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> xu93texas!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 24, 2012)

I feel like I'm in a very awkward spot with my hair. Plus I feel like my hair has decided to take a break and not grow. I can't complain too much. My 3mos of growth from zero to where I'm at was quite good. So maybe my hair needs a nap. Or maybe the change in food from Indian food back to American food is what's doing it.... Don't know. Just up late on cold medicine typing away really lol


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2012)

This morning I was over the twa. Just wishing I had twists in that I didn't need to do anything to. But I know if I had twists in, I wouldn't be happy with those either  I just have a fuzzy head of hair that just doesn't look like much no matter what you do to it. 

I'm 3 weeks in and already tired of having to deal with my hair everyday. Guess I need to get over it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2012)

Washed my hair with mudwash and conditioned with Deva Care One. My hair was really soft. Then DCd under my heat cap for 30 minutes with Shea Moisture Purification Mask. It was ok, nothing special. Made a kimmaytube leave-in with Taliah Waajid mist bodifier, AVG, sunflower/grapeseed oil and olive oil. Then set my hair on mini perm rods using KCCC. I took out the rods this morning and my hair feels soft. I haven't combed it out yet.
I have a feeling it will be fuzzy as usual. But its a start.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 25, 2012)

Instead of combing it out why don't you use a setting product like Shea moisture curl enhancing whipped stuff and gently finger comb it in to preserve the Rodding


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Instead of combing it out why don't you use a setting product like Shea moisture curl enhancing whipped stuff and gently finger comb it in to preserve the Rodding


 
Didn't read this until I had already finished. I think I will have to try it when it gets longer. I don't think there is a way to preserve it and not have it look really spacey. I did finger comb it out. 

It pretty much turned into a fro once I touched it. But it was stretched and soft.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow. Busy day! Was exciting to be seeing friends for dinner--plus I knew there were gonna be some single guys. lol. Went to the gym berfor hand. Dang. Sweated out my twist out! And I mean serious revert--straight cotton ball that was tighttighttight to the scalp. Like there was no air hitting my scalp tight!

There was NO time to twist and dry and all that. So I did a WNG with serious texture. Slapped on 3x more fax seed gel than normal first before sealing. Know what? Best WNG I ever had. Major curl definition! Sealed on top with castor and it puffed up just right!

Too bad the single dudes were WAAAAAAAAY too young, too old, or two fat. Or all the above. )


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Wow. Busy day! Was exciting to be seeing friends for dinner--plus I knew there were gonna be some single guys. lol. Went to the gym berfor hand. Dang. Sweated out my twist out! And I mean serious revert--straight cotton ball that was tighttighttight to the scalp. Like there was no air hitting my scalp tight!
> 
> There was NO time to twist and dry and all that. So I did a WNG with serious texture. Slapped on 3x more fax seed gel than normal first before sealing. Know what? Best WNG I ever had. Major curl definition! Sealed on top with castor and it puffed up just right!
> 
> Too bad the single dudes were WAAAAAAAAY too young, too old, or two fat. Or all the above. )


 
At least you learned something new. Did you get 2nd day hair with it?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2012)

I made the kimmay tube leave-in with the taliah waajid mist bodifier. So far my hair likes it the best. I have plenty more things to experiment with though. I will probably keep going with this one until the mist bodifier is gone then switch to another product.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 26, 2012)

What's funny is I wish I could get your results. I want the fro and instead I have the Gerber baby hair do lol


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> What's funny is I wish I could get your results. I want the fro and instead I have the Gerber baby hair do lol


 
I wish I could give it to you  For my face going through the whole twa growing out stage is not attractive  But going to work it the best I can. 

So work it girl! since I can give it to you.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi ladies! I'm still here with my stupid hair. I am just holding out to get my extensions. Probably box braids. Then I can leave my hair alone and not be self conscious. I've been GHE'ing every once in awhile for a few hour at a time and my hair is really responding well. I haven't had to use any product at all. I spritzed an itty bitty amount of Taliah Waajid PMB on my fingers and applied it to a couple pieces. But it's this GHE'ing that's blowing my mind. I did it once overnight. Will be doing it again overnight tonight


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2012)

kupenda said:


> Hi ladies! I'm still here with my stupid hair. I am just holding out to get my extensions. Probably box braids. Then I can leave my hair alone and not be self conscious. I've been GHE'ing every once in awhile for a few hour at a time and my hair is really responding well. I haven't had to use any product at all. I spritzed an itty bitty amount of Taliah Waajid PMB on my fingers and applied it to a couple pieces. But it's this GHE'ing that's blowing my mind. I did it once overnight. Will be doing it again overnight tonight


 
kupenda, how are you doing it. Are you using a baggy, scarf, bonnet? bonnet, baggy, scarf? And you are doing it on dry hair?

What results are you noticing?


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 26, 2012)

Broke down and bought KCKT... 

What I'm trying out to combat the dryness:

(1) continue daily cowash
(2) after CW spritz  with h2o/ condish/ AVJ mix
(3) KCKT as leave-in. I think my hair may respond better to the thinner consistency 
(4) moisturize at night and cover with scarf/ bonnet (haven't been doing this) 
(5) DC Weekly


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi ladies,
I'm still getting used to my TWA. I don't wear my natural hair out yet. I'm still rocking my wigs. My regimen is still a work in progress. So far I've decided to:
-Clarify and do a protein treatment monthly
-Shampoo/DC weekly
-Cowash 3-4 mornings per week 
-Moisturize and seal every night
-Baggy at night. I've been doing this for the past 5 nights and so far so good. I massage Bee Mine growth serum into my scalp and massage every night. Then I put on a plastic cap under my satin bonnet.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2012)

I think I am getting a lot of breakage because it's really tough trying to work with my hair at this length. I have to moisturize my hair at least daily. Once I moisturize it, its impossible to keep it from shrinking. To stretch it out some I have to comb it. Don't see any way around it at this point. It is too short and too tight to finger comb. And its still too short to twist up at night without it taking forever. 

I will try to minimize the breakage but I need another 1" to 2" of hair to be able to do something with it.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 27, 2012)

faithVA 
A few times I just applied my plastic cap (one or two) on dry hair followed by my hair scarf. The material is not satiny, it's kinda thick. Other times I've spritzed with a small amount of water if my hair felt really dry before applying the cap and scarf. I don't use a bonnet because it was hell on my edges as a relaxed head and my natural hair seems a bit more fragile now. I either do it overnight or for at least two hours. When I take the cap and scarf off I just fluff up what got squished overnight and KIM.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh! And faithVA I have very little breakage compared to before, my hair stays feeling moist throughout the day, my elasticity has increased and I don't have this desire to shampoo as often. My scalp oils seem to be doing their job! My hair isn't oily but if you touch it, a light sheen will be on your fingers. I haven't used any product except that penny size amount of PMB and even that was not applied all over my head. It's been maybe two weeks, maybe slightly less. I wonder if my hair smells...


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 27, 2012)

A friend of mine cheered me up by drawing all my short twist at nose length, thick eyelashes, and perfect eyebrows. He even got my leader twist at full neck length. Sometimes we need to see the vision. 
[URL=http://lunapic.com][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/0lptW.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

ETA: That is my goal hair right there. Hoping to get close by December.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> A friend of mine cheered me up by drawing all my short twist at nose length, thick eyelashes, and perfect eyebrows. He even got my leader twist at full neck length. Sometimes we need to see the vision.


 
ooooh, that's cute. I like it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2012)

My hair is definitely growing. Was able to put in bigger twists tonight. Let's see how it comes out tomorrow. Nonie suggested I try the S-Curl again. So cowashed with Deva Care One, rinsed and let the hair dry a bit. I applied the S-Curl and twisted it up. It doubt if I have much definition but let's see if its stretched. And let's see how it feels.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 28, 2012)

Did an impromptu length check: top is 3"/ back and sides are 2" I had a tapered cut. faithVA is UR hair longer than mine? I can't imagine doing twists on my hair


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Did an impromptu length check: top is 3"/ back and sides are 2" I had a tapered cut. @faithVA is UR hair longer than mine? I can't imagine doing twists on my hair


 
When I cut at the beginning of the month my front was at 2.5" and the rest was at 2". I think I have gained 1/2" since then. Each week it gets a little easier to twist. I could flat twist most of it when I first cut. Last night I actually 2 strand twisted all of it. The back is the hardest. I must have cut it the shortest.

Each month it should get a little easier.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 28, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> When I cut at the beginning of the month my front was at 2.5" and the rest was at 2". I think I have gained 1/2" since then. Each week it gets a little easier to twist. I could flat twist most of it when I first cut. Last night I actually 2 strand twisted all of it. The back is the hardest. I must have cut it the shortest.
> 
> Each month it should get a little easier.



Ok cool. I'm not very talented or creative so that may be y


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 29, 2012)

My curls feel springy/ spongy in a good way. I've been moisturizing with tresemme naturals/ AVJ/ water spritz topped with Kinky Curly Knot Today. 

I've eliminated oils. I just haven't seen any benefits. Oil seems to coat my strands and make moisturizing harder


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2012)

I am going to try a different method for my hair. 

Starting tonight I will
...Mist, Moisturize
...Then I will let it dry a bit
...Then use my texturizing method, but overdefine it. I usuaally keep it more fro like but I will texturize it until the twists are tight.
...Then I will GHE, bonnet, baggy, bonnet overnight.

In the morning I will
...Remove my caps
...Seal with oil
...Let my hair dry a bit
...Loosen my twist

Maybe this will work a bit better. It's worth a try.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> My curls feel springy/ spongy in a good way. I've been moisturizing with tresemme naturals/ AVJ/ water spritz topped with Kinky Curly Knot Today.
> 
> I've eliminated oils. I just haven't seen any benefits. Oil seems to coat my strands and make moisturizing harder


 
Listen to your hair. If it doesn't like the oils then no problem leaving them off.

My hair likes the lighter oils like sunflower and grapeseed oil. When I use these my hair feels softer. And they don't last very long. By the end of the day they are gone. Anything else does nothing for my hair.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 29, 2012)

faithVA DarkJoy 

Next time u guys do twists will u take pics? I need to visualize to see if I can manage


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @faithVA @DarkJoy
> 
> Next time u guys do twists will u take pics? I need to visualize to see if I can manage


 
  You really want me to post my head with those itty bitty twists online?  Let me figure out something


----------



## BonBon (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm very particular about using African Royale braid spray for my cornrows, but its hard for me to find without ordering it on the net.  

 I bought a brand that I've only tried once before instead because I was desperate. Pleasantly surprised. My hair feels really soft and easy to comb


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2012)

I took the pics of my twist but probably won't upload them until the weekend. 

So tonight I misted with water, applied kimmay tube leave-in, then baggied for 25 minutes. Then I twisted into small twist. I probably have 50 twists on my head. Then I put on my bonnet, plastic bag and 2nd bonnet.

I totally forgot I was supposed to be texturizing tonight and then doing the GHE. Guess I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 29, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @faithVA @DarkJoy
> 
> Next time u guys do twists will u take pics? I need to visualize to see if I can manage


I do flat twists, APrayer4Hair. I'll take pics... won't be til this weekend. This week, it's all about the wash and go.

faithVA to answer your question upstream--yes, I'm getting 3 day hair! Gotta wear fistfuls of flaxseed gel, though. Doesn't seem to bother the hair as long as I put a thick oil (castor) on... and it's crispy! Like a bunch of Cheetos


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanx guys!

OAN: ALOE VERA JUICE HAS SAVED MY HAIR LIFE!!

Ever since I've been misting with the AVJ/H2O/con mix my hair has been super soft!!


----------



## BonBon (Aug 30, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Thanx guys!
> 
> OAN: ALOE VERA JUICE HAS SAVED MY HAIR LIFE!!
> 
> Ever since I've been misting with the AVJ/H2O/con mix my hair has been super soft!!



 Hmm, might have to try this


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 30, 2012)

Vanthie said:
			
		

> Hmm, might have to try this



Let me know how it turns out. The only downside I've noticed is my hair is so moisturized it's completely shrunken. I think I'll try using a pik on my roots.


----------



## soulglo (Aug 30, 2012)

Please provide:

1. BC date --- Can't exactly remember I believe the month of May 2012 ( I had been transitioning since October but my hair kept breaking so I decided to BC)

2. Hair type/ describe your hair --- 4bish I can see a tight curl pattern, my hair is dry and prone to split ends and ssks, thick and denser in the front than back

3. Reggie/Products


I usually wash once a week with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Shampoo

I switch between Shea Moisture and AOHSR for Co-Washing 1-3x week
(I use Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle to co-wash when my scalp is itchy but I do not want to shampoo)

I am no longer oiling my scalp with coconut oil

4. Goal(s)--- hip length or bra strap length unstretched  


This is my second time bcing. I was successful in growing out my hair back in 09 but it was still prone to dryness


----------



## sky035 (Aug 30, 2012)

OP, thanks for starting this thread. I would like to connect with others in this phase . 

I am texlaxed/relaxed and BCed for the 3rd time in June 2012 (1st BC 2007, 
2nd 2010). This will be my last BC!! 

I struggle with PCOS, which leads to major shedding each year (temples and nape). I know know how to deal with this health issue when it comes to my hair so I am on a spiritual journey now to grow my hair out again and to be healthy all around . Also started relaxing and using way too much heat 

Type - 3c/4ab 

Reggie: Co-wash daily. I am trying to finalize my reggie. I use MJ's CP, PM The Conditioner, and EcoStyler as stylers (in different combinations); DC weekly.

HHG Everyone!


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 30, 2012)

I am in love with rose water this summer. It has been keeping my hair smelling good, and providing moisture. I just add it to whatever spritz I am using.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 30, 2012)

Seamonster said:
			
		

> I am in love with rose water this summer. It has been keeping my hair smelling good, and providing moisture. I just add it to whatever spritz I am using.



I tried rose water earlier this yr but bought the wrong kind


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 30, 2012)

Lisaaa Bonet said:
			
		

> OP, thanks for starting this thread. I would like to connect with others in this phase .
> 
> I am texlaxed/relaxed and BCed for the 3rd time in June 2012 (1st BC 2007,
> 2nd 2010). This will be my last BC!!
> ...



 anything in particular u are looking for help with? Any hair struggles other than developing a Reggie?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome ladies.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 31, 2012)

I think my hair prods are making me break out. That or my body is still mad at me for leaving India, I dunno 

I've been getting these tiny pimple around my hair line and upper jaw line. I have never been acne prone and my skin reggie has not changed. The only change is that my hair is getting longer and in contact with more than just scalp and the lack of Indian food... So, I'm a tad butt hurt


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 31, 2012)

I"m 1 week post BC.


----------



## nisemac (Aug 31, 2012)

Been away from LHCF for a bit. I came here last July to grow out my hair, which was a major challenge living overseas with bad water and other conditions.  i participated in the 2 Inches in 4 Months challenge twice and was able to reach those goals, and then....i dunno what happened.  i went from having enough to do a puff to using gel to do a small topknot and attaching a ponytail. it looked good and i thought it was a good protective style. then i noticed the breaking at the crown, and scalp issues at the base because my hair was wet with water and gel (my scalp doesn't like baggying).  i didn't like the way my hair felt and i started noticing lits of ssks, split strands really bad splitends, like, even my splits had ssks.  so, i went back to what i'm used to and what needed to be done--my twa--almost a year to the day I came to LHCF.  normally a twa-er (by choice), cutting it off was like being set free. it's something i'm familiar with. no issues with split ends, my scalp is fine, minimal styling products--water, oil, and gel for super defined curls, leave-ins and oils for softer curls. the only thing that made me nervous was finding someone to cut my hair--in China. but i found someone. it took him over 1 1/2 hours to cut my hair, but he did it and did a great job--proof that hair is hair and its about the skills.  he's not good at styling my hair--yet--he was confused as to why my curls were defined while wet but started to frizz as they dried, and his products won't work on my hair.  there's also a bit of a language barrier.  but i think we can work it out. he's serious about understanding my hair.

there is a part of me that really does want to grow out my hair. but once i get into the 6-10 inch range, i start having problems, and i don't know how to help my hair. so now that Mao's minnions ain't effin' with my internet access anymore, i'm back to see if i can figure it out. right now, my hair if the healthiest its been in a long time. i've overcome, hard water and other environmental factors.  I bc'd July 15 and I am currently 3 inches on top and crown, 2 on sides and back, gaining 1/2 inch a month. 

Thank you OP for starting this thread, and hello to some familiar heads of hair i remember!  

1. BC date--July 15

2. Hair type/ describe your hair:  fine strands, with fine to med/coarse texture. i spent almost a year trying to figure out my hair type. with multiple textures, i think 4a best describes my hair, although the curl in the front and nape are looser. when moisture is at a maximum, i have well defined ink pen-spring coils in the finer textures. the coarser parts need heavier products to clump.  when i hve 2 inches or less, its easier to get the textures to look the same.

3. Reggie/Products:  Aphogee or Shea Moisture shampoo.  aphogee conditioner--when i do the 2 step. i recently fell in love with Herbal Essences Hello Hydration--amazing slip and hair feels soft. i use either aphogee leave-in, Giovanni direct leave-in and coconut or jojoba oil.  also use the kimmaytube mix. its been extremely humid in Beijing this summer so I decided to give the S-Curl a try. it seems to work for me in humid conditions, keeping the Ecostyler (argan oil) from getting hard.  at night, i rinse any product out of my hair, blot, apply a creamy leave in and seal with oil for teh night. in the morning, i spritz with water then style with gel and/or S curl.  i cowash as needed and shampoo about every week and a half.

4. Goal(s):  right now, even more than length is maintaining the health and styling for the various stages of growth. I can do twists and braids, and think if i start braid outs now, i can adapt better as it grows. i also want to color my hair. i desperatly miss having red hair, i just love the coloring on my. i've seen the work the stylist who cut my hair has done and may take a chance with him. 

Edited to add:
5. Current pic or pic of BC

i have a hard time getting pics up. will try soon.


----------



## sky035 (Aug 31, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> anything in particular u are looking for help with? Any hair struggles other than developing a Reggie?


 
Thanks for the warm welcome. Re support:

1. I am trying to use as many natural products as I can. I am still looking for a leave in that will leave my hair soft (and that smells nice...I have such a low tolerance for bad smelling products!!). Would also love to exchange ideas for making leave in mixes at home that provide moisture .  

2. I need moisturizing products with low protein as my hair feels like it has too much protein and not enough moisture. My TWA feels really brittle sometimes and I believe that my protein/moisture balance is off. I would lov suggestions on a daily conditioner, a DC and styler from anyone that is experiencing this right now.


----------



## sky035 (Aug 31, 2012)

nisemac said:


> Been away from LHCF for a bit. I came here last July to grow out my hair, which was a major challenge living overseas with bad water and other conditions. i participated in the 2 Inches in 4 Months challenge twice and was able to reach those goals, and then....i dunno what happened. i went from having enough to do a puff to using gel to do a small topknot and attaching a ponytail. it looked good and i thought it was a good protective style. then i noticed the breaking at the crown, and scalp issues at the base because my hair was wet with water and gel (my scalp doesn't like baggying). i didn't like the way my hair felt and i started noticing lits of ssks, split strands really bad splitends, like, even my splits had ssks. so, i went back to what i'm used to and what needed to be done--my twa--almost a year to the day I came to LHCF. normally a twa-er (by choice), cutting it off was like being set free. it's something i'm familiar with. no issues with split ends, my scalp is fine, minimal styling products--water, oil, and gel for super defined curls, leave-ins and oils for softer curls. the only thing that made me nervous was finding someone to cut my hair--in China. but i found someone. it took him over 1 1/2 hours to cut my hair, but he did it and did a great job--proof that hair is hair and its about the skills. he's not good at styling my hair--yet--he was confused as to why my curls were defined while wet but started to frizz as they dried, and his products won't work on my hair. there's also a bit of a language barrier. but i think we can work it out. he's serious about understanding my hair.
> 
> there is a part of me that really does want to grow out my hair. but once i get into the 6-10 inch range, i start having problems, and i don't know how to help my hair. so now that Mao's minnions ain't effin' with my internet access anymore, i'm back to see if i can figure it out. right now, my hair if the healthiest its been in a long time. i've overcome, hard water and other environmental factors. I bc'd July 15 and I am currently 3 inches on top and crown, 2 on sides and back, gaining 1/2 inch a month.
> 
> ...


 

I hear what you are saying about reading the 6-10 inch range as it seems that my hair needs alot more work .  I really admire you for taking care of your hair in China. It's hard as it is sometimes here at home. When I got my cut in June, a YT stylist did it for me with very little experience with natural textured hair, but he is a master stylist and I loved how it came out - the shap etc. I believe that if you stick with him, he will learn your hair and will be able to work with. Also, you can use Google Translate to write down your needs and send it to him in his language!


----------



## sky035 (Aug 31, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> 1. BC date
> June 2012
> 
> 2. Hair type/ describe your hair
> ...


 

Hey Seamonster, 
How goes it? Did you cut again this summer?


----------



## sky035 (Aug 31, 2012)

faithVA said:


> 1. BC date: 8/4/2012
> 
> 2. Hair type/ describe your hair: 4b, low porosity
> 
> ...


 
I believe that a TWA always takes time to get used to, regardless how how many times you enter this phase. I gets better each day. Being on here always helps me, so to you!


----------



## sky035 (Aug 31, 2012)

SimFio said:


> 1. BC date ::: 7/26/2012
> 
> 2. Hair type/ describe your hair:::: No Clue!! Somewhere in the 4 region. About 3 different textures in there - 1. curly, 2. straight, and 3. disrespectful (in the middle)
> 
> ...


 

I had heat damage recently and used a post that I read on here for how to fix it. I bookmarked the thread and now cannot access it . I will come back on here to look for it after I get some work done. Anyone else know which thread I am referring to? It gives several options for how to reverse heat damage?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2012)

nisemac said:


> finding someone to cut my hair--in China. but i found someone. it took him over 1 1/2 hours to cut my hair, but he did it and did a great job--proof that hair is hair and its about the skills. he's not good at styling my hair--yet--he was confused as to why my curls were defined while wet but started to frizz as they dried, and his products won't work on my hair. there's also a bit of a language barrier. but i think we can work it out. he's serious about understanding my hair.


 
Welcome nisemac. Getting your hair cut in China? How fascinating. If he ever figures out your hair frizzing when it dries please let us know. Lot's of naturals have this problem. The hair loses moisture quickly and starts to frizz. 

If you ever get back stateside, look at getting a Komaza Hair Analysis which may help you understand your hair a bit more. I feel you though on having more issues as the hair gets longer. 

And baggying causes an issue with my scalp as well. I have been doing the GHE that Prayer4Hair suggested. I make sure my hair is dry before I do it though. I put on a bonnet, a plastic cap and another bonnet. That seems to work for me. Having my hair wet to start or putting that plastic cap against my scalp is horrible. I don't sleep and end up scratching my head all night.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2012)

[USER=34971 said:
			
		

> Lisaaa Bonet[/USER];16737843]Thanks for the warm welcome. Re support:
> 
> 1. I am trying to use as many natural products as I can. I am still looking for a leave in that will leave my hair soft (and that smells nice...I have such a low tolerance for bad smelling products!!). Would also love to exchange ideas for making leave in mixes at home that provide moisture .
> 
> 2. I need moisturizing products with low protein as my hair feels like it has too much protein and not enough moisture. My TWA feels really brittle sometimes and I believe that my protein/moisture balance is off. I would lov suggestions on a daily conditioner, a DC and styler from anyone that is experiencing this right now.


 
Welcome. I am doing the rounds with products as well. As a DC my favorite is the Aubrey Organics Blue Chamomile. That can be hard to find, so my second favorite is Aubrey Organics White Camellia. Still working on leave-in. So far haven't found anything. With a twa I don't really need a styler yet. My hair isn't going anywhere


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2012)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> I had heat damage recently and used a post that I read on here for how to fix it. I bookmarked the thread and now cannot access it . I will come back on here to look for it after I get some work done. Anyone else know which thread I am referring to? It gives several options for how to reverse heat damage?


 
I don't know the thread, but in threads I have read, they usually recommend a hard/heavy protein treatment, followed by a moisturizing DC. They recommend doing that for several weeks to see if the hair will revert.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 31, 2012)

Lisaaa Bonet said:
			
		

> Thanks for the warm welcome. Re support:
> 
> 1. I am trying to use as many natural products as I can. I am still looking for a leave in that will leave my hair soft (and that smells nice...I have such a low tolerance for bad smelling products!!). Would also love to exchange ideas for making leave in mixes at home that provide moisture .
> 
> 2. I need moisturizing products with low protein as my hair feels like it has too much protein and not enough moisture. My TWA feels really brittle sometimes and I believe that my protein/moisture balance is off. I would lov suggestions on a daily conditioner, a DC and styler from anyone that is experiencing this right now.



Here is what I do:

-I cowash daily with tresemme naturals conditioner then blot out excess water
-mist my hair until wet with a moisture mix of 50% aloe Vera juice 25% plain tap water 25% any cheap conditioner on hand
- lastly I use kinky curly knot today as my leave in

I don't use oils, sulfates, or silicones . I was discussing earlier how oil seems to coat my strands and makes them feel dry. I've only eliminated oil for the past week but so far so good. I haven't used any sort of protein treatment since my BC mainly because idk how to tell if I need one on my natural hair so I just stick to moisture treatments. I'm sorta afraid of protein. 

DC: 1x weekly with Hydroquench systems pineapple honey hibiscus mask with is protein free. She has a sale ending tomorrow of 50% off of $60+. Her shop is on etsy.

ETA: I think u should definitely check out the kimmay tube recipe. It can be found on one of the first few pages of this thread. It's a great home made moisture leave in


----------



## Anielleday10 (Aug 31, 2012)

I just started looking into the hair journey forums and youtube videos about three months ago, i just recently decided to do it and here i am one month into it. I am excited and cant wait to get to BSL. (also ive been having one issue if anyone knows how to concur ssks please let me know)

1. My big chop date was 08/04/2012- almost 1 month ago yeah!

2. Hair type/ describe your hair- 3c/4a fine but dense hair

3. Reggie/Products 
sealants- olive oil, coconut oil, castor oil and wheat germ oil mix , carols daughter honey pomade
moisturizing leave in- giovanni direct leave in 
protein leave in- Kera Care leave in
shampoo- v05- currently looking for a moisturizing shampoo (if anyone has ideas) (only on sunday- after prepooing with my oil mix)
conditioner- pantene moisture renewal (cowash every wednesday)
Aphogee 2 min reconstruction



4. Goal(s) 
1st goal- NL
2nd goal- SL
3rd goal- BSL

Edited to add:
will post a pic when i get home, im at work :/


----------



## kupenda (Aug 31, 2012)

hi ladies! how are you? today is wash day for me and i dont remember updating with my new reggie, so here goes!

prepoo for one hour with coconut oil on scalp and hair (light massage)
shampoo with Nexxus Therrappe shampoo 9one lather)
tea rinse with strong black tea mixed with a small amount of aloe vera juice
apply DC (ORS hair repair nourishing condish) over tea
wear plastic cap and head scarf for thirty minutes, finger detangle
rinse with cool water, comb through with wide tooth comb if needed


lately I havent been using any other product after washing. instead i rely on my DCer and GHE'ing to keep my hair moist. if i do notice any dryness, i have a spritz made of 75% distilled water, 5% strong black tea, and 20% aloe vera juice


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm pre-pooing now with EVCO and EVOO. I'm going to cowash tonight with TJ Tea Tree conditioner and Nourish Spa conditioner.


----------



## sky035 (Sep 1, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Here is what I do:
> 
> -I cowash daily with tresemme naturals conditioner then blot out excess water
> -mist my hair until wet with a moisture mix of 50% aloe Vera juice 25% plain tap water 25% any cheap conditioner on hand
> ...


 

Much appreciated! I will check out the Kimmaytube leave in and the Hydroquench . Thanks!!!!


----------



## MissMariee (Sep 1, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> My curls feel springy/ spongy in a good way. I've been moisturizing with tresemme naturals/ AVJ/ water spritz topped with Kinky Curly Knot Today.
> 
> I've eliminated oils. I just haven't seen any benefits. Oil seems to coat my strands and make moisturizing harder



I stopped using oils as well for this reason, it's improved my hair a lot !


----------



## kupenda (Sep 2, 2012)

^^^ i have also limited my use of oils. i only use coconut oil for prepoos and scalp massages on wash days and castor oil massages (with sulfur, cayenne pepper, rosemary eo, and tea tree oil) sporadically. my hair doesnt like oils much. my relaxed hair craved oil like a crack head. i was into anything oil related back then. but now it just sorta sits on my hair :/


----------



## kupenda (Sep 2, 2012)

i have a question. in the back half of my head, i have these little coils. they are like little volcanoes, wider at the base near the scalp and skinnier at the ends. they are very shiny and silky. not at all coarse. i always thought they were 4b since they look like 0's when they shed. does that sound like an accurate description of 4b? or of anything?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2012)

[USER=305268 said:
			
		

> kupenda[/USER];16752251]i have a question. in the back half of my head, i have these little coils. they are like little volcanoes, wider at the base near the scalp and skinnier at the ends. they are very shiny and silky. not at all coarse. i always thought they were 4b since they look like 0's when they shed. does that sound like an accurate description of 4b? or of anything?


 
I didn't see any 4b in your hair. My hair would be 4b. You may be a combination of 3c and 4a. You can't tell by the shape of the curl. It is more of the diameter of the curl that helps clarify.

4b hair is typically not shiny or silky.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2012)

Tonight, prepooed with Deva Care One Conditioner for 45 minutes, washed with AO Blue Chamomile, Conditioned with AO White Camellia. Skipped the DC. Used the AO White Camellia as a leave-in. Sealed with oil. Twisted with Jane Carter Leave-in and KCCC.

It took me 2 hours to twist. My twists are definitely getting longer. Tomorrow will be 30 days since my big chop. 

I will try to twist 2x a week and wear it 2 days. The other 3 days I guess I will wear it texturized. Never thought I would miss my twists


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yall, each day my hair looks more and more crazy!!!  I have no clue what to do with it at this length right now. I've become very frustrated with it (though I think the frustration has less to do with hair and more to do with work and personal life) to the point that I feel like shaving it again and just staying with a Caesar the rest of my life!!!

But I know if I can just get through this awkward phase I will be ok and well on my way to long length again.  

I feel like that once I shaved it off for the first time and realized I don’t look crazy with it like that, the “fear” of short hair is no longer there to push my past this.  I feel like it would be so easy for me to have one real bad day and say “I’m cutting it!!!” even though that’s not what I want.  I miss my long hair.  Most importantly, I miss my buns!!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2012)

[USER=95107 said:
			
		

> Mz.MoMo5235[/USER];16757469]Yall, each day my hair looks more and more crazy!!! I have no clue what to do with it at this length right now. I've become very frustrated with it (though I think the frustration has less to do with hair and more to do with work and personal life) to the point that I feel like shaving it again and just staying with a Caesar the rest of my life!!!
> 
> But I know if I can just get through this awkward phase I will be ok and well on my way to long length again.
> 
> I feel like that once I shaved it off for the first time and realized I don’t look crazy with it like that, the “fear” of short hair is no longer there to push my past this. I feel like it would be so easy for me to have one real bad day and say “I’m cutting it!!!” even though that’s not what I want. I miss my long hair. Most importantly, I miss my buns!!!


 
I understand your bad days. And I know it's hard to hang in there, but if you hang in there you will have your bun back. 

You just have to find something to distract you on the bad days. And think about something you can do for 2 weeks at a time to hide your hair whether it be wigs, weaves, extensions, etc.

With another 1" or 2" I will look at extensions to give me a break for 2 weeks or more.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Sep 3, 2012)

Welp. I cut my hair off again last night. my hair isn't long enough to braid -___- This will be my 3rd official big chop but I don't think i'll broadcast it on youtube lol I'm staying away from chemicals and heat this time around. My goal is to have (stretched) BSL hair by the time we ship outta Germany which should be August of 2015.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Sep 3, 2012)

I cut my hair with hair cutting shears instead of clippers this time around. I can still see some color but the color to new growth ratio is on my side. When my hair grows out a little more then i'll clip off the remaining colored ends. *sigh* Hopefully my hair will stop breaking, retain moisture, and feel a little bit better than it did before. 

3rd times the charm...


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 3, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Yall, each day my hair looks more and more crazy!!! I have no clue what to do with it at this length right now. I've become very frustrated with it (though I think the frustration has less to do with hair and more to do with work and personal life) to the point that I feel like shaving it again and just staying with a Caesar the rest of my life!!!
> 
> But I know if I can just get through this awkward phase I will be ok and well on my way to long length again.
> 
> I feel like that once I shaved it off for the first time and realized I don’t look crazy with it like that, the “fear” of short hair is no longer there to push my past this. I feel like it would be so easy for me to have one real bad day and say “I’m cutting it!!!” even though that’s not what I want. I miss my long hair. Most importantly, I miss my buns!!!


 
((HUGS)) This is why we're here!  I BC about 10 days ago and I'm not used to my new length. I wore wigs 90% of the time while relaxed and I'll continue wearing wigs until my hair grows to a length that I can do something with. 

Just remember, if you keep cutting-you won't grow your long hair back and be able to wear your hair in a bun.  Hang in there! Maybe you can rock some cute wigs for a few weeks as someone mentioned.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 3, 2012)

I really do need to get my wig game together. I dont have any wigs any more cause over the years I gave them away.  I may need to try it again...  Because I'm at work right now and my hair looks like who done it and dont do it again!!! lmao

I would get some breads but the people out here braid WAY too tight! I will have none of that!  And its still too short for me to braid my self because the texture is too loose.  I have so much trouble doing corn rows on my head because of the texture of it.

Luckily I have you ladies who know what I'm going through.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2012)

1st pic is where I started. Not much to twist. 2nd pic are my twists last week. 3rd is my curly from from last week.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 4, 2012)

Sept 1 made my 60 day mark! One mini-set back and we're doing ok. It's definately longer...and though I can't wait to have SL hair, I'm truly enjoying my TWA. I like that it's so cheap--I use so little product! 

I have mastered the wash and go without SSKs  (or very few) so it's smooth sailing right now...


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 4, 2012)

faithVA, on your positive reviews, I bought a bottle of AO Blue Camomile. Ran out of HSR and saw the BC there, so got it--LOVE IT! It IS better! Used it this morning and my hair is STILL moisturized.

Love the pics--your hair is definately growing. It's amazing--the shrinkage can fool ya sometimes.


----------



## nisemac (Sep 4, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Welcome @nisemac. Getting your hair cut in China? How fascinating. If he ever figures out your hair frizzing when it dries please let us know. Lot's of naturals have this problem. The hair loses moisture quickly and starts to frizz.
> 
> If you ever get back stateside, look at getting a Komaza Hair Analysis which may help you understand your hair a bit more. I feel you though on having more issues as the hair gets longer.
> 
> And baggying causes an issue with my scalp as well. I have been doing the GHE that Prayer4Hair suggested. I make sure my hair is dry before I do it though. I put on a bonnet, a plastic cap and another bonnet. That seems to work for me. Having my hair wet to start or putting that plastic cap against my scalp is horrible. I don't sleep and end up scratching my head all night.


 
as for the frizzing, I know the issue. it was a combination of his products and his attempt to fluff while drying.  i get good definition by styling my hair when its soaking wet, using a leave-in + gel + oil combination. once dry, my curls are 'set' and i can usually get 2nd or 3rd day hair by just spritzing with water as needed to style in the morning. the heavy humidity here has helped--lately, my combination has been leave in (Giovanni direct or Kinky Curly Knot Today +Ecostyler Argan Oil gel + S-Curl (revisiting the juice).  at night, i rinse my hair and usually apply jojoba or coconut oil.


----------



## sky035 (Sep 4, 2012)

faithVA said:


> 1st pic is where I started. Not much to twist. 2nd pic are my twists last week. 3rd is my curly from from last week.
> 
> View attachment 166519 View attachment 166515 View attachment 166517


 

Wow..lots of growth!! . Keep up the amazing work.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Sept 1 made my 60 day mark! One mini-set back and we're doing ok. It's definately longer...and though I can't wait to have SL hair, I'm truly enjoying my TWA. I like that it's so cheap--I use so little product!
> 
> I have mastered the wash and go without SSKs (or very few) so it's smooth sailing right now...


 
 60 days :woohoo: 

Glad things are progressively getting better.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];16760285]@faithVA, on your positive reviews, I bought a bottle of AO Blue Camomile. Ran out of HSR and saw the BC there, so got it--LOVE IT! It IS better! Used it this morning and my hair is STILL moisturized.
> 
> Love the pics--your hair is definately growing. It's amazing--the shrinkage can fool ya sometimes.


 
Thanks for letting me know. I'm glad someone else likes it. It get's no love anywhere on the internet. But it's very good to me.


----------



## Juliene (Sep 4, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:
			
		

> I really do need to get my wig game together. I dont have any wigs any more cause over the years I gave them away.  I may need to try it again...  Because I'm at work right now and my hair looks like who done it and dont do it again!!! lmao
> 
> I would get some breads but the people out here braid WAY too tight! I will have none of that!  And its still too short for me to braid my self because the texture is too loose.  I have so much trouble doing corn rows on my head because of the texture of it.
> 
> Luckily I have you ladies who know what I'm going through.







I found this style on you tube.  It's really easy you can do it after washing.  I've gotten a lot of complements on it I think you might like it too.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 4, 2012)

faithVA your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 4, 2012)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Hey Seamonster,
> How goes it? Did you cut again this summer?



Faithva talked me out of cutting, so I just did a really aggressive search and destroy. I am hoping I was experiencing a summer growth spurt, but it would take a few months to know.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 4, 2012)

faithVA UR hair looks great!

I'm coming up on 90 days on the 6th so I took some pics. Not sure if I'm thrilled about the progress but maybe I'm trippin

BC: 







Today:









Thoughts??


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

Juliene said:


> View attachment 166607
> 
> I found this style on you tube. It's really easy you can do it after washing. I've gotten a lot of complements on it I think you might like it too.


 
Very cute!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> @faithVA your hair looks beautiful.


 
Thank You Seamonster. I hope it does better this time around 

Come on hair... Grow! Grow! Grow!

Let me go downstairs and take my supplements while I'm thinking about it.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Faithva talked me out of cutting, so I just did a really aggressive search and destroy. I am hoping I was experiencing a summer growth spurt, but it would take a few months to know.


 
Hopefully your hair will surprise you.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @faithVA UR hair looks great!
> 
> I'm coming up on 90 days on the 6th so I took some pics. Not sure if I'm thrilled about the progress but maybe I'm trippin
> 
> BC:


 
I think that's fabulous progress. In 90 days it looks like you went from 1/2 to 1" to 3 or 4". Is that about right? I think you should be really happy with that.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

I cowashed my hair tonight. Made a kimmay tube leave-in with the Giovanni. I am wondering if I am not applying enough. And I was also making it incorrectly. So I put on a lot after I rinsed. I sat under my heat cap for 20 minutes. Then applied a lot more. Then I put my hair in flat twists. I have 25 flat twists  but it only took me 30 minutes 

Hopefully it will come out decent tomorrow.

I saw a video where the lady put in 9 flat twists  I don't know when that day will come. Even when my hair was SL I couldn't work 9 flat twists and have definition.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 4, 2012)

I NEED this comb in my life 





Its a bone comb that detangles but leaves curls in place. Found in hairsense.com


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];16767911]I NEED this comb in my life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Do we have enough hair for that?

I have two bone combs and I can only use the fine tooth one. The other one does nothing


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 4, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @faithVA UR hair looks great!
> 
> I'm coming up on 90 days on the 6th so I took some pics. Not sure if I'm thrilled about the progress but maybe I'm trippin
> 
> Thoughts??


APrayer4Hair--girl, yes--trippin! lol. Your hair is lovely and growing so well!  Love that color too! Keep growing!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 5, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Do we have enough hair for that?
> 
> I have two bone combs and I can only use the fine tooth one. The other one does nothing



Lol I hope so! I'm looking for something to distribute my leave in that I don't have to force thru my hair


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Sep 5, 2012)

Since chopping my hair off (and a good 90% of the color that was on my hair)  a few days ago, I have not experienced any broken hairs, extreme dryness, or brittle hair...Before I chopped I was having issues with breakage which I knew was from the coloring a year ago. I'm trying not to get excited but I feel so free right now...that hair color was really screwing me over..I can't wait to see how my hair behaves as it grows out again. With less breakage this go around, I should reach MBL in no time.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Lol I hope so! I'm looking for something to distribute my leave in that I don't have to force thru my hair


 
I think that's too big. Just my opinion. Look at the condition applicator at hotcombs.net.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2012)

I made my kimmay tube LI correctly last night  and doubled the amount I used. I applied it once, sat under my heat cap for 20 minutes then reapplied it. It seemed like way too much but I actually saw more curl definition than usual. Then I put in flat twists. My flat twists technique is lousy. 

This morning my hair feels soft but waxy, so I can't tell how moisturized it is because of the oils.

Next wash day going to make the LI without the oils and at the end apply oil to 1/2 of my hair so I can compare the two. My cuticles already lay flat so I'm not sure I need all of that oil to seal.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 5, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:
			
		

> Since chopping my hair off (and a good 90% of the color that was on my hair)  a few days ago, I have not experienced any broken hairs, extreme dryness, or brittle hair...Before I chopped I was having issues with breakage which I knew was from the coloring a year ago. I'm trying not to get excited but I feel so free right now...that hair color was really screwing me over..I can't wait to see how my hair behaves as it grows out again. With less breakage this go around, I should reach MBL in no time.



Welcome CurlsOnFire23. Color is NOT the business. I found lhcf when color was chewing off my hair too. Shoulda bc'd then but did it in july. Its amazing and exciting! You get sooooo used to the little broke off hair...then they're gone and u wanna do a little dance. Lol.

I'm sure your success will continue!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Sep 5, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Welcome CurlsOnFire23. Color is NOT the business. I found lhcf when color was chewing off my hair too. Shoulda bc'd then but did it in july. Its amazing and exciting! You get sooooo used to the little broke off hair...then they're gone and u wanna do a little dance. Lol.
> 
> I'm sure your success will continue!


 I do feel like dancin' right now but I don't want to get too excited then wake up tomorrow to those damn snippets of horror. Hopefully I've caught the culprit and will reap the rewards of length retention and healthy ends!  Good luck on your journey!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm off today and I plan on not leaving the house. I guess I'll DC


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2012)

Not complaining about growth, but my hair is starting to get too long for my texturized look  But I still need another inch to be able to twist it quickly. So I'm in the between stages of a between stage 

Hopefully I will see some wonderful growth in September.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 6, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Not complaining about growth, but my hair is starting to get too long for my texturized look  But I still need another inch to be able to twist it quickly. So I'm in the between stages of a between stage
> 
> Hopefully I will see some wonderful growth in September.



Mine too...and my shrinkage is a [email protected]!h. This is my first time being natural as an adult. Lately I've gotten good results running my fingers down the hair while applying my KCKT. I'm gonna try lifting my roots with a pik. I need to learn to style my hair without CW first...


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 6, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> Mine too...and my shrinkage is a [email protected]!h. This is my first time being natural as an adult. Lately I've gotten good results running my fingers down the hair while applying my KCKT. I'm gonna try lifting my roots with a pik. I need to learn to style my hair without CW first...



^^^this right here. Before the bc my longest strands were past sl in the back. Didn't know til I flat ironed for the 1st time in ~4 years. Still looked like twa shrunk. Probably gotta get wl to look like more than a twa. Lol. 

Wonder what's in that kckt? Might wanna try it...


----------



## Cruzankink (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't want to sound like a whinner but... I can't wait till my hair gets long enough where its time effective to start banding that way I can play up my lenght and create texture w/ twists. I enjoyed doing WnG since its a great alternative to timely twists/bantu knots and it showed off my lil coils/curls. However, my recent cut of heat damage revealed my hairs true texture - 4a/b/c kinky not coily hair. I did WnG for my short vacation and my hair looked like a straight up fro w/ no significant coiling much less curling. I didn't care while on holiday. However, I like curl pattern and I'm preparing myself for the reality that my undamaged hair has none.  No one said this journey would be easy...


----------



## kupenda (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't wait for my next check! I will finally be able to do something with my hair. I want to get it twisted professionally (my twists are atrocious) but I am worried that the stylist won't really listen to me. I have to use a different regimen for my crown, and it usually frizzes up even when wet. It also breaks easier and the scalp is more sensitive. I would rather not have to keep reminding her throughout the entire visit


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2012)

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];16782549]I don't want to sound like a whinner but... I can't wait till my hair gets long enough where its time effective to start banding that way I can play up my lenght and create texture w/ twists. I enjoyed doing WnG since its a great alternative to timely twists/bantu knots and it showed off my lil coils/curls. However, my recent cut of heat damage revealed my hairs true texture - 4a/b/c kinky not coily hair. I did WnG for my short vacation and my hair looked like a straight up fro w/ no significant coiling much less curling. I didn't care while on holiday. However, I like curl pattern and I'm preparing myself for the reality that my undamaged hair has none.  No one said this journey would be easy...


 
If you can't whine here then where will you? Vent as much as you need to. I feel you on the hair. I never thought I would miss 2 strand twists. 

And I have that same no definition looking hair. I think as it grows out though your definition will start to show up


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2012)

kupenda said:


> I can't wait for my next check! I will finally be able to do something with my hair. I want to get it twisted professionally (my twists are atrocious) but I am worried that the stylist won't really listen to me. I have to use a different regimen for my crown, and it usually frizzes up even when wet. It also breaks easier and the scalp is more sensitive. I would rather not have to keep reminding her throughout the entire visit


 
What type of twist are you going to get kupenda?


----------



## kupenda (Sep 6, 2012)

Just regular twists with my own hair. Baby two strand twists faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2012)

[USER=305268 said:
			
		

> kupenda[/USER];16782693]Just regular twists with my own hair. Baby two strand twists @faithVA


 
Have you thought of getting comb coils? Just asking. No reason 

Why don't you think she will listen to you?


----------



## kupenda (Sep 6, 2012)

I also wanna place an order for some hair products but idk what to get. Tried and true Silk Dreams, or new and interesting Hairitage Hydration? I need protein and my hair responds well to Silk Dreams. I just love the pomades and butters. Maybe I'll get two products from HH (I'm thinking Sprout and Jar of Joe) and get my protein fix from SD instead of choosing only one


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2012)

kupenda said:


> I also wanna place an order for some hair products but idk what to get. Tried and true Silk Dreams, or new and interesting Hairitage Hydration? I need protein and my hair responds well to Silk Dreams. I just love the pomades and butters. Maybe I'll get two products from HH (I'm thinking Sprout and Jar of Joe) and get my protein fix from SD instead of choosing only one


 
If you have something that works, I think you should always have that on hand. And then get the other thing to try. So if it doesn't work out you always have your staple product. If the Silk Dreams aren't your staples and you have something, then try the new thing.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmm. I havent been all that impressed withthe look of comb coils 

Maybe when my hair is longer. But thanks a bunch faithVA


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 6, 2012)

Cruzankink said:


> I don't want to sound like a whinner but... I can't wait till my hair gets long enough where its time effective to start banding that way I can play up my lenght and create texture w/ twists. I enjoyed doing WnG since its a great alternative to timely twists/bantu knots and it showed off my lil coils/curls. However, my recent cut of heat damage revealed my hairs true texture - 4a/b/c kinky not coily hair. I did WnG for my short vacation and my hair looked like a straight up fro w/ no significant coiling much less curling. I didn't care while on holiday. However, I like curl pattern and I'm preparing myself for the reality that my undamaged hair has none.  No one said this journey would be easy...


 awww Cruzankink... join the 4b/c crowd. We live in the definition-less land of cotton ball puffs... but there's still  here. lol

You can force them coils! Find a good gel and start ta shinglin. Scads and scads of gel. lol.


----------



## sky035 (Sep 6, 2012)

I saw this video on envy and hair that was posted by Baddison yeterday. In the video this beautiful sisters is talking about the importance of loving my short hair first and not wanting what I see on YT or on the forums before my hair will grow. I really needed to hear that message yesterday. I woke up today with a better attitude about my hair. Check it out if you get a moment. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJXMH...feature=colike


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2012)

kupenda said:


> Hmm. I havent been all that impressed withthe look of comb coils
> 
> Maybe when my hair is longer. But thanks a bunch @faithVA


 
No problem. You won't like them when they are longer  I had them but they only looked good when the hair is short.


----------



## Cruzankink (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks faithVA and DarkJoy... Until I see some change possibly when my hair gets longer, I gonna learn to "force dem coils" teehee That will be my hair project his weekend. I'll update w/ any progress or regress.


----------



## Cruzankink (Sep 7, 2012)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> I saw this video on envy and hair that was posted by Baddison yeterday. In the video this beautiful sisters is talking about the importance of loving my short hair first and not wanting what I see on YT or on the forums before my hair will grow. I really needed to hear that message yesterday. I woke up today with a better attitude about my hair. Check it out if you get a moment.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJXMH...feature=colike


 
Lisaaa Bonet I agree. Often times I need encouragement. Thats why I lovec the support in LHCF. Curl envy can be discouraging for me particularly on bad hair days.


----------



## nisemac (Sep 7, 2012)

just saw these on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2lsy2vk0Qc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=r_Ct0adWKYg&feature=endscreen

TWAs set with perm rods. this might be an option for our fine 4b/c who've been talking about curl definition. i'm thinking perhaps this is what i should try when i get to the awkward stage.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2012)

I experimented last night with the kimmaytube leave-in. On 1/2 of my head I put in Giovanni Direct on the other side I put Giovanni Direct mixed with AVG. And I put 2 TBSP of each on different sides so my hair was saturated. I usually don't put that much. I sat under my heat cap and the side with the AVG seemed to absorb into my hair better. Then I tried to put some more of each on but my hair was so saturated there was no where for it to go 

My hair was still wet this morning but part of the side with just Giovanni was white and dull looking. So I misted it with water and let it dry a bit. Then I did my texturizing method and put on a little sunflower/grapeseed oil.

My hair is still damp and both sides feels soft but the side with the AVG feels softer. The side with the Giovanni only feels a little crunchier.  I will have to wait until the end of the day, as it dries out to really know.

I think its a good start to the experiments. I am going to do a comparison with AVG and AVJ next. I have a huge bottle of AVJ to use up.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 7, 2012)

nisemac said:


> just saw these on youtube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2lsy2vk0Qc&feature=related
> 
> ...


OMG! Thank you nisemac for posting those. That first vid, the girl is my ultra fine hair twin. My hair is exactly that level of super fine-ness...but I just have more strands. Had to subscribe. Gonna go thru her vids now while I got a chance... Post back when you've tried!

*For those having bad hair days, here's a great song to lift you up....
Alison Crocket - Nappy (Remix)*

Enjoy!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 7, 2012)

faithVA I do a modified kimmaytube LI as well. I spray wet hair with a mix of 75% AVJ/25% suave naturals conditioner (trying to use these up) then apply my LI. no oils. I haven't tried AVG...
I think the thinner the product the better it's absorbed in my hair. Maybe I'm low porosity...


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 7, 2012)

Anybody's else  hair look like a helmet?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Anybody's else hair look like a helmet?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167113


 
Your hair is cute


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 7, 2012)

faithVA I feel like the front is gonna grow over and cover my eyes at any minute!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2012)

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];16794667]@faithVA I feel like the front is gonna grow over and cover my eyes at any minute!


 
I see what you're saying  Yes I have that same problem. I have to make sure that I don't stretch the front too much. What I've started doing is directing that piece more towards one side or I take the front and sort of push it back and to the left and right so it isn't just sitting there dead center.

I am starting to get to the point where that doesn't work. But my hair is starting to get long enough where I can where a headband and  it not look super crazy.

You have to start pulling out the tricks: bobby pins, flat twists, whatever you can think of


----------



## LatterGlory (Sep 8, 2012)

:thatsall:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm feeling like little orphan Annie minus the red Lmfao


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm feeling like little orphan Annie minus the red Lmfao


 

 .....


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2012)

I've made peace with my hair. I went to a dance function. My friends have not seen me since I cut my hair. I received a lot of compliments. It's funny though, they acted as if I was more natural now since my hair is short  

But I felt confident with my cut and my style, so that's a good thing. 

And the over application of leave-in seems to be an improvement for me. I am now experimenting with AVJ. I put some on tonight and will see how it works. But the true test will be on wash day.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 9, 2012)

My twist look like knotty dreads now, people are starting to encourage me. One guy said your hair is looking good keep it up. When does a guy notice the hair journey, lol. It did make me feel good though.


----------



## BonBon (Sep 9, 2012)

How long do people keep their cornrows in for before redoing?


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Sep 9, 2012)

2-4 weeks for me


----------



## HighAspirations (Sep 9, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> faithVA UR hair looks great!
> 
> I'm coming up on 90 days on the 6th so I took some pics. Not sure if I'm thrilled about the progress but maybe I'm trippin
> 
> ...



That's what you got after 90 days? Amazing!


----------



## sky035 (Sep 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Full nose length  Cool.
> 
> This isn't my deva cut. I did get the cut and I enjoyed the experience. But because he was cutting curl by curl and trying to get a style he left behind a lot of the damaged ends. So I came home and just chopped it to an even 2 inches. Because the damage really was like the analyst said, all the way to 2" on my hair. I think I got most of it but even now I am finding stray strands that I am having to chop off.
> 
> ...


 

@ FaithVa, I am in the headband stage now. I am not good at doing twists and finger coils, so the headband is an easy choice after I co-wash, but I am going to need to find an acceptable style soon that I can wear on a daily basis. Been stalking some YT videos, starting with the ones posted here. Thanks so much DarkJoy and Latterglory


----------



## sky035 (Sep 9, 2012)

TWA Hairstyles from Ytube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Voe9qIcIkOk

Is anyone rocking a fro-hawk???


----------



## Juliene (Sep 9, 2012)

HighAspirations said:
			
		

> That's what you got after 90 days? Amazing!



Hmmm--I had a moment like that too.  I'm a 4c--right now I'm at 5 months--approaching 6 months and I can hardly achieve a decent twist out.  But it's mine.  My hair.  My dead protein cells--and whatever else my TWA could be called.  Rocking a pair of Toni Daley earrings--and you can't tell me I'm not cute!  I didn't mean to go on a rant--my point is our natural hair--gives us as black women each unique beauty.  That can't be classified.  Girl I seen your profile shot and you are gorgeous! And your hair merely a slight complement to that equation-- don't obsess over it.  Just live and be happy.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2012)

Still working on my regi.
Tonight I oiled my scalp with my scalp oil, baggied and worked out for an hour. Then I washed with Deva Curl No Poo twice. I heated up my AO White Camellia and put that on. I put on 2 baggies and a bonnet and DCd for 3 hours. I rinsed with warm water. I mixed AVJ and Giovanni, heated that up and applied it. Then I twisted. I think I have less than 50 twists now  And I did it in less than an hour.

I think warming up the DC helped. So will see tomorrow how adding the AVJ and heating up the leave-in worked.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 10, 2012)

I need some protein... Should I  CW today with megatek until I get by whole foods for AO GPB or use duo Tex??

EDT: I decided to pre poo with megatek


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 10, 2012)

Played around with Bobby pins and came up with this





It's like this on both sides. I think I'll try it again tomorrow using clips a la Gabby Douglas


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 10, 2012)

Your TWA is soooooooooo cute like that APrayer4Hair! Your head is also a nice shape for short hair. lol...  my head is all flat in the back. grrr!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 10, 2012)

I got the nerve to be trying to bun this little bit of hair. I have to search for that one spot on my head where all my hairs reach, but somebody always slips out, and I end up with that playground hair style. You know with the little bit of nappy hair in the back and front. But I am trying to protect whatever ends I can.

I can't tell if my hair is growing, but I keep having to trim my nails.


----------



## Cruzankink (Sep 11, 2012)

nisemac said:


> just saw these on youtube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2lsy2vk0Qc&feature=related
> 
> ...


 
*UPDATE:* nisemac Thank you!!! As a result of seeing these vids, I did a perm rod set this weekend.  Sorry no pics. I like the look!!!  The one down side is that today I barely got 2nd day hair.  I just want a look that would last atleast 3 days.  Tomorrow I'll see if I can push it to 3rd day hair.


----------



## Cruzankink (Sep 11, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> My twist look like knotty dreads now, people are starting to encourage me. One guy said your hair is looking good keep it up. When does a guy notice the hair journey, lol. It did make me feel good though.


 
@Seamonster The same thing happened to me! I always thought men liked long straight hair. Interesting I got more attention from men (of all races), when I BC than when I was long and relaxed. erplexed My hair also looks like lil locks when I'ld twist them and they'ld stick out too. Glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 11, 2012)

The megatek pree poo did absolutely nothing. I just ordered AO GPB on amazon so hopefully this will help my hair accept moisture better


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Sep 11, 2012)

Leaving my hair the *** alone. No breakage since I Bcd, no extreme dryness, few SSKs (somehow I still have some..even with hair thats only an inch and some change long).Still taking my hairfinity pills and oiling my scalp with an oil mixture w/ cayenne pepper. 

I love how I can just wash it real quick and be out the bathroom in 30 minutes lol I'd keep it this length if I weren't so flippy floppy.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Sep 11, 2012)

The GBP stuff smells like male body wash or cologne...I love it


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 11, 2012)

Fro of the day:



View attachment 167635





I wanna see how everyone else is wearing their hair daily. Let's give each other ideas. My styles may be little funky because I'm a bartender so I have a little more freedom in styles.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2012)

I wear my hair in the same style everyday  It's either a curly fro due to a twist out or a curly fro not from a twist out  I won't do much styling for many months.


----------



## sky035 (Sep 11, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Played around with Bobby pins and came up with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your curls are poppin!!! Looking good .


----------



## kupenda (Sep 11, 2012)

I set up an appt to get my hair done this coming thursday 
I stopped in at Fabulocs (in Maryland) and spoke to a woman there. We discussed my dryness and breakage issues. I really like it so far! The only thing that I wasnt impressed by was when she didnt believe me when i said I was completely natural. She said I still had relaxed ends (not possible) even though I told her I havent touched a relaxer in six months at least, and that I BC'd in March. I told her that i just have hair that sticks straight up. She gave me a sly smile and said she would snip the straight ends for me. On the outside Im agreeing but on the inside im like "yeah...we'll see" lol. But Im super excited! I also hope to get a product or two (they make their own). Theyre very expensive. But geez Im super excited! Yay me!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 11, 2012)

ETA: I saw these photos and thought they were pretty.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2012)

kupenda said:


> I set up an appt to get my hair done this coming thursday
> I stopped in at Fabulocs (in Maryland) and spoke to a woman there. We discussed my dryness and breakage issues. I really like it so far! The only thing that I wasnt impressed by was when she didnt believe me when i said I was completely natural. She said I still had relaxed ends (not possible) even though I told her I havent touched a relaxer in six months at least, and that I BC'd in March. I told her that i just have hair that sticks straight up. She gave me a sly smile and said she would snip the straight ends for me. On the outside Im agreeing but on the inside im like "yeah...we'll see" lol. But Im super excited! I also hope to get a product or two (they make their own). Theyre very expensive. But geez Im super excited! Yay me!


 
I hope you have a good salon visit. Have her leave the straight ends alone. I have those same straight ends and haven't had a relaxer since 2005.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> ETA: I saw these photos and thought they were pretty.


 
Very pretty. I would love to be able to do something like this. Don't think I'm using the right product to get that smooth look. It just fuzzes out.


----------



## MVPMOM (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello everyone!

1. BC date: 9/8/2012

2. Hair type/ describe your hair: 4a/b maybe... medium strands; very dense

3. Reggie/Products: none yet; still working on it

4. Goal(s): short term - a puff.  I would LOVE a puff!   long term -MBL stretched

5. Current pic or pic of BC (I will try to post one soon)

This is maybe my 5th or 6th time BCing.  This time I BC after being relaxed for about 2.5 years.  I was a little past BSL.  I thought i was going to do a long term transition, but 16 weeks of tangling got the best of me. So here I am.  

So far looking through the the thread you all have some beautiful hair!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2012)

MVPMOM said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 1. BC date: 9/8/2012
> 
> ...


 
Welcome MVPMOM. Glad to have you.


----------



## MVPMOM (Sep 11, 2012)

faithVA  Thank you very much!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 12, 2012)

I hope you all are getting the gnc ad, the brotha in the ad is so fine, I might just buy something from gnc as a thank you


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> I hope you all are getting the gnc ad, the brotha in the ad is so fine, I might just buy something from gnc as a thank you


 
Haven't seen it.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2012)

I think my twa is now the size of Esther Roles  

I need some more hair


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll be 3 weeks post BC tomorrow. I'm still trying to get used to my TWA.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> I'll be 3 weeks post BC tomorrow. I'm still trying to get used to my TWA.


 
I feel you. We are here to support you.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 12, 2012)

I havent seen the sexy GNC add either 

Any-hoo...  I've come to the conclusion that I will just have to deal with looking crazy all the time.  I cant do squat with my hair right now.  So I just run around looking crazy and call it a day.  I figure so long as I dress cute and do my face I'll be ok lmao


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I havent seen the sexy GNC add either
> 
> Any-hoo... I've come to the conclusion that I will just have to deal with looking crazy all the time. I cant do squat with my hair right now. So I just run around looking crazy and call it a day. I figure so long as I dress cute and do my face I'll be ok lmao


 
 You have reached a milestone


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2012)

My hair is definitely growing in the front. I can flat twist from the center of my head to the front. Now the back, that's another story. I'm not sure if it's shorter, tighter or just akward.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 12, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> You have reached a milestone



THIS the sooner u realize this the better lol


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> THIS the sooner u realize this the better lol


 
I'm not crazy about my hair right now. Some days I'm feeling it and some days I'm not. Surprisingly, women are telling me oh, I like your hair  No one ever said anything about my hair when it was longer. Never!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 13, 2012)

It's my off day  I've avoided doing anything past brushing my teeth because I'm waiting for my AO GPB to get here. Clearly I need help


----------



## kupenda (Sep 13, 2012)

Sitting under the dryer now. She started on my hair and when she got to the straight bits she realized I wasn't kidding when I said they needed gel and then some in order to behave. And she realized I didn't actually have left over relaxed hair, just a different texture in some places. So far I'm happy and will post pics when I get a chance! And faithVA nope no scissors over here! Just let them be. They're gonna come back anyway. Might as well deal with em lol


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2012)

kupenda said:


> Sitting under the dryer now. She started on my hair and when she got to the straight bits she realized I wasn't kidding when I said they needed gel and then some in order to behave. And she realized I didn't actually have left over relaxed hair, just a different texture in some places. So far I'm happy and will post pics when I get a chance! And @faithVA nope no scissors over here! Just let them be. They're gonna come back anyway. Might as well deal with em lol


 
Glad you are having a good experience.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 14, 2012)

I know I swore off oils but I am considering trying grapeseed oil...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I know I swore off oils but I am considering trying grapeseed oil...


 
It is a nice oil. Get a small bottle and see if you like it. Sunflower oil is also nice. They are similar though so you only need one.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2012)

I will probably color my hair tonight. I think the grays are overrunning my edges


----------



## GreenApple (Sep 14, 2012)

If I can gather the top of my hair into a ponytail can I still be considered twa? My hair is ear length on the sides and shortest on the back.

1. BC date: sometime in July, trimmed shorter in aug 
2. Hair type: 3b/c fine and thin
3. Coconut oil every day and wash once a week
4. Goal: ST: chin length by Dec 31 LT: butt or longer
5. I'm on my phone

*my goals are ambitious but my hair grows over an inch every month without exception.*


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2012)

GreenApple said:


> If I can gather the top of my hair into a ponytail can I still be considered twa? My hair is ear length on the sides and shortest on the back.
> 
> 1. BC date: sometime in July, trimmed shorter in aug
> 2. Hair type: 3b/c fine and thin
> ...


 
Welcome GreenApple. I would say you can claim TWA for as long as you like. Um, but not after you reach SL


----------



## GreenApple (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok so I'm in. I need support with such short hair


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 14, 2012)

Said good bye to my beloved wig--temporarily.  I had a set of kinky twists put in on Wednesday (9/12/12).  I'm hoping to get 2 months out of these but I'm shooting for 3.   Only thing I'm really using is oil sheen.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Sep 14, 2012)

Am I still a twa this is a stretched fro if that changes it


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 14, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> Am I still a twa this is a stretched fro if that changes it



I would say that you're in the in-betweenie teenage phase.


----------



## janiebaby (Sep 14, 2012)

glamazon386 I sent you a random PM


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 14, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> Am I still a twa this is a stretched fro if that changes it



I was so busy envying you your closet in the bathroom, it took me awhile to actally look at the hair. I think your unstretched fro is probably a baby fro. That there fro is bordering on BAF

I can't speak for the rest of the shortees but I ain't going no where until I get my head under control. What thread can I go to. Everybody else on this board posting 'look I just made hip length,' or 'my hair was damaged so I had to cut back to APL.' Hump if you think I am posting my eye length hair next


----------



## beautyintheyes (Sep 14, 2012)

Seamonster said:
			
		

> I was so busy envying you your closet in the bathroom, it took me awhile to actally look at the hair. I think your unstretched fro is probably a baby fro. That there fro is bordering on BAF
> 
> I can't speak for the rest of the shortees but I ain't going no where until I get my head under control. What thread can I go to. Everybody else on this board posting 'look I just made hip length,' or 'my hair was damaged so I had to cut back to APL.' Hump if you think I am posting my eye length hair next



Girl my closet Is my addiction lol thx and I'm still struggling with my short hair too lol


----------



## beautyintheyes (Sep 14, 2012)

janiebaby said:
			
		

> glamazon386 I sent you a random PM



Nvm wrong person


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2012)

I agree with SeaMonster. This is the place for anyone who wants to hang out. The next stop is the SL challenge and each person has to decide when and if they are ready for that one. 

I would have to buy a plane ticket for my hair to see my shoulders


----------



## mzstarr (Sep 15, 2012)

hello everyone,
i haven't been here in a long time (may 5) because it's been a process learning to love my hair again. i finally decided i was way too full of information and didn't know which way to turn, plus had zero patience . so i decided *to chill all the way out and let it be*!!!! this was the best decision i'd made about my hair since the one to go natural. i have made it thru the bc, twa, ohhhh no, i hate it stages and i will be completely natural from the creamy crack for a year on 9/24. i thought " i never would have made it" because i was so frustrated and disappointed. i am proud that i stuck to my plan. i loved my hair semi short with a texturizer and had an extremely hard time accepting that when natural "it did what it do". i lost all control of it and that was NOT in my plan.

looking thru this thread i found myself: at my bc i looked like *faithVA *and yesterday i went with *APrayer4Hair's * bc pictures. i love it!!! but mostly because i had a problem with my edges but finally learned that i could grow them back. but only if i stopped stressing about them. the second greatest thing i learned is that i can NOT do an entire line of products because the products don't all work for ME which saves both money and frustration.

silk elements: shampoo and rinse out conditioner plus deep conditioner (yes i know, SULFATES---but my hair loves these products  erplexed)
as i am: coconut co wash
entwine: argan oil and any brand vitamin e oil (i accidently found out vit e grows hair while using it on a surgical scar)
entwine: butter creme and jelle stying creme
curls: passion fruit pomade
s curl: activator and moisture spray
JBCO: arrived yesterday

4b fine and soft really curly hair
goal is healthy
color treated (most cut out yesterday)
satin bonnet and pillow case


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2012)

[USER=338035 said:
			
		

> mzstarr[/USER];16841477]hello everyone,
> i haven't been here in a long time (may 5) because it's been a process learning to love my hair again. i finally decided i was way too full of information and didn't know which way to turn, plus had zero patience . so i decided *to chill all the way out and let it be*!!!! this was the best decision i'd made about my hair since the one to go natural. i have made it thru the bc, twa, ohhhh no, i hate it stages and i will be completely natural from the creamy crack for a year on 9/24. i thought " i never would have made it" because i was so frustrated and disappointed. i am proud that i stuck to my plan. i loved my hair semi short with a texturizer and had an extremely hard time accepting that when natural "it did what it do". i lost all control of it and that was NOT in my plan.
> 
> looking thru this thread i found myself: at my bc i looked like *faithVA *and yesterday i went with *APrayer4Hair's *bc pictures. i love it!!! but mostly because i had a problem with my edges but finally learned that i could grow them back. but only if i stopped stressing about them. the second greatest thing i learned is that i can NOT do an entire line of products because the products don't all work for ME which saves both money and frustration.
> ...


 
Sounds like you too some good steps for yourself and that you learned a lot. There can be a lot of information on this board and it can be overwhelming. So I definitely understand that. I am glad you came back though. Coming back to the board when you know you, you know your hair and you know what works is a much better place.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 15, 2012)

Today I co-washed and had so much to do with DD forgot to shingle it wet! I said well "F" it and tried shingling on bone-dry hair using flaxseed gel and sulfur grease to seal. It's a little flufflier but pretty much the same as when wet! I like that this is another option. Also, there was less little broke off hairs when styling it dry this way.

Decided to actually put up a pic or 2! Sorry, they are a bit bright...dern California sun!












Decided on a headband with a little pompadour in front.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 15, 2012)

I caved and cut my mullet again. The plait on the right side of my crown had a long wispy tail coming out of it. It may have been lead hairs, but the world will never know. I am happy to have a nice thick short plait. My goal of a nose length crown may have been pushed into the new year. 

I saw a few wispy ends in my long mullet parts but I am going to use that piece to see if it is lead hairs. If no hair catches up to it by year end I will cut it when I do my annual flat iron


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 15, 2012)

You get those long whispys too Seamonster?! Are they straight as well? I got a bunch that just came out of nowhere...was considering cutting the little freaks...

But you say 'lead hairs'...so this may be interesting to see...thanks for that!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 16, 2012)

So not in love with my twa right now. Frustrated bc it seems like products work for a few weeks then quit. Not sure what to do to rectify this. UGH...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2012)

I am at the point where I can fairly easily twist my entire head. It still takes me a while because I can't section it off and so I have to section and comb each piece.  

After I finished I wanted to see if my twist looked longer. They didn't  But then I took a twist from the middle of my head and was able to pull it to my forehead. It looked pretty long. So I measured it and the twist was 4" 

That was very shocking. I cut my hair to 2 to 2.5", 40 days ago. So to have a twist that is 4" is very, very nice. My hair grows at different rates though. So most of my twists are somewhere between 2.5 to 3".


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> So not in love with my twa right now. Frustrated bc it seems like products work for a few weeks then quit. Not sure what to do to rectify this. UGH...


@APrayer4Hair. Sounds like time for a clarify....
@faithVA! That's some growth!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 16, 2012)

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> @APrayer4Hair. Sounds like time for a clarify....
> @faithVA! That's some growth!



Hmm...I waahed with Kc come clean. Any ideas on what to use?


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 16, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> You get those long whispys too Seamonster?! Are they straight as well? I got a bunch that just came out of nowhere...was considering cutting the little freaks...
> 
> But you say 'lead hairs'...so this may be interesting to see...thanks for that!



DarkJoy yes, the long pieces are a different texture. The pieces are bone straight 2ab hair sitting on my 4z head it is so frustrating. I took a picture of my shed hair because I couldn't believe it. Can't get the picture to upload right now. I will try after church.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Hmm...I waahed with Kc come clean. Any ideas on what to use?


@APrayer4Hair...You can use a regular sulfate shampoo. I use baking soda mixed with water. Massage in. Rinse out quickly. A lot of folks freak using BS. 


Seamonster said:


> @DarkJoy yes, the long pieces are a different texture. The pieces are bone straight 2ab hair sitting on my 4z head it is so frustrating. I took a picture of my shed hair because I couldn't believe it. Can't get the picture to upload right now. I will try after church.


@Seamonster - mine are bone straight too! And some are 3x thicker than my regular kinky hair--and practically unbreakable. I tried.  Would love to see the pics. Thanks again!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2012)

I think I am going to put a beanie over these twist today. Don't feel like taking them out and having to redo my hair tonight. I will moisturize tonight with the rest of my leave-in mix and then GHE.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 16, 2012)

If I could get away with it I'd wear a beanie 24/7 lol


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> If I could get away with it I'd wear a beanie 24/7 lol


 
So would I. I can't stand a wig but a beanie would be perfect.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 16, 2012)

I am going to clarify my hair in the a.m. With Nairobi detoxifying shampoo. It was the best sounding thing in the BSS. I don't trust myself with baking soda. Has anyone ever heard of/ used this product before? 

http://www.nairobiprofessional.com/ndts8.php

$7.99 at my BSS


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I am going to clarify my hair in the a.m. With Nairobi detoxifying shampoo. It was the best sounding thing in the BSS. I don't trust myself with baking soda. Has anyone ever heard of/ used this product before?
> 
> http://www.nairobiprofessional.com/ndts8.php
> 
> $7.99 at my BSS


 
Have not heard of it or used it. But I read a good suggestion a while ago. Try it on a small section of your hair first. If it seems ok then try it on the rest. I need to remember to practice this myself.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 16, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I am going to clarify my hair in the a.m. With Nairobi detoxifying shampoo. It was the best sounding thing in the BSS. I don't trust myself with baking soda. Has anyone ever heard of/ used this product before?
> 
> http://www.nairobiprofessional.com/ndts8.php
> 
> $7.99 at my BSS


 
I haven't used this product, but I know Nairobi makes good products.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 16, 2012)

faithVA xu93texas thanks. Since I was still up I decided to go head and wash and do an overnight DC and will report back on the morning


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2012)

Had my first success today with a leave-in mix. I mixed Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier with equal parts of AVG and saturated my hair with it while wet. I sat under my heat cap for about 15 minutes and reapplied. Then I twisted my hair and applied some to each section. I didn't take my twist out yesterday. Yesterday evening I put more mix on my hands and moisturized the twists again and baggied for an hour. Then I did the GHE method overnight. Today my hair is soft and moisturized. I will have to see if this last all day.

My hair feels nice but it looks like nothing more than a fro, even though I put in a lot of twists. So it didn't give me any definition at all.  Will work on one step at a time.

At least now I have something to compare other leave-ins to.


----------



## MissMariee (Sep 17, 2012)

Soooo I've reached the in between stage. I can't quite get my hair in a pony but it's not a twa anymore either. Im happy, but so frustrated cause I can't do anything with this mess!!! Help!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2012)

[USER=356963 said:
			
		

> MissMariee[/USER];16855955]Soooo I've reached the in between stage. I can't quite get my hair in a pony but it's not a twa anymore either. Im happy, but so frustrated cause I can't do anything with this mess!!! Help!


 
If you are in that inbetween stage, then you are right at the start of being able to do many hair styles. Maybe you haven't practiced different styles but this is the best time to start 

You can do/practice the following
1. 2 strand twists/twist outs
2. Flat twists/twist outs
3. Braids/braid outs
4. perm rods
5. straw sets
6. roller sets
7. Flat twist the front and wear the back out


----------



## MissMariee (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's a pic. I posted in a new thread a while ago, but figured of add it here too.. Starting to get a little bit of hang there ;p


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2012)

[USER=356963 said:
			
		

> MissMariee[/USER];16856019]Here's a pic. I posted in a new thread a while ago, but figured of add it here too.. Starting to get a little bit of hang there ;p
> 
> View attachment 168507


 
You have plenty of hair to do what you want to it. What do you want to do to it?


----------



## MissMariee (Sep 17, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> You have plenty of hair to do what you want to it. What do you want to do to it?



Honestly, I just wanna be able to do a pony untill I can bun lol. I'm too lazy for anything else really. I did flat twists at night then twist out during the day for about a week straight but I've gotten so lazy with my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2012)

MissMariee said:


> Honestly, I just wanna be able to do a pony untill I can bun lol. I'm too lazy for anything else really. I did flat twists at night then twist out during the day for about a week straight but I've gotten so lazy with my hair.


 

Sorry can't help you with the lazy part  You can try WNG's. Other than that I don't have any suggestions. Maybe one of the other ladies can help.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2012)

I think the first time I flat twisted my hair I had to put in 25 twists. Tonight I only needed 16 twists :yippee: Making progress!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2012)

My moisturizing on the weekend worked well. Now I am trying to moisturize mid week. So I warmed water in one spray bottle and AVJ in another. I spritzed the right size with AVJ and twisted, the left side with water and twisted and the back I spritzed with AVJ and then put on a little of the Mist Bodifier/AVG mix. Hopefully one of these will work and my hair will still feel soft and moisturized tomorrow.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 17, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> View attachment 162577
> 
> BC
> 
> ...


 
Love the color on the bottom two pics; what color is that please?


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 17, 2012)

Smiley79 a hairstylist did it for me. I think it's a perm. color by clairol...not really sure though. It started off this color 


View attachment 168557

It just faded into this current color


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 17, 2012)

faithVA I need to try some other moisturizing methods as well. I think I'm low porosity....


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 18, 2012)

MissMariee said:


> Here's a pic. I posted in a new thread a while ago, but figured of add it here too.. Starting to get a little bit of hang there ;p
> 
> View attachment 168507


Nice pic and nice thick coily hair! thanks for posting MissMariee! lovelovelove! It will be less akward in a couple months, dont you worry! 
_____
Speakin of akward--I'm getting there. Did flat twists for a change on blown out hair--had wash n goes the last 2.5 weeks. Must have had a growth spurt because I had no trouble grabbing the hair for the twists. Unfortunately, it was sticking straight up all over my head when I took 'em down.It defied gravity!  

I won't try again for another inch or a month or so... so wash and goes will be the regimen unless I straighten .


----------



## nisemac (Sep 18, 2012)

just checking in...been extremely busy so i spent the last 2 weeks cowashing....i'm starting to get where i'm contemplating twist/braid outs. I think it will work this time because of the cut.  i've been very luck with my moisture levels lately too--summer humidity paired with S-Curl and a hard protein treatment before and after coloring have kept my hair pretty happy.  

may try the curlers during the October holiday. I'll have about a week off to experiment.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 18, 2012)

DarkJoy 

This is my shed hair, it looks like at least three different curl patterns.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @faithVA I need to try some other moisturizing methods as well. I think I'm low porosity....


 
Maybe start with just diluting what you are using with either distilled water or AVG/AVJ.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2012)

Out of the 3, distilled water, AVJ and Mist Bodifier w/AVG, the distilled water side feels the softess. The other two sides feels soft as well but the water won out. I am a little surprised. So tonight I will mist with distilled water. I will probably add the rest of the mix so I can use it up.

I still have a few more experiments I want to do on wash days.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 18, 2012)

It has become quite apparent that I just haven't been using good technique when moisturizing. Today I finger parted sections and moisturized by running my fingers down the length with KCKT+AVJ my hair looks/feels much better. I'll assess again at the end of the day


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> It has become quite apparent that I just haven't been using good technique when moisturizing. Today I finger parted sections and moisturized by running my fingers down the length with KCKT+AVJ my hair looks/feels much better. I'll assess again at the end of the day


 
Will be waiting for your update.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2012)

After a few hours, my AVJ side is feeling softer than the rest. Interesting. So perhaps I need to apply water, then my leave-in mixed with AVJ/AVG. I will try that tonight. I really don't feel like twisting my hair tonight though.


----------



## sky035 (Sep 18, 2012)

Checking in. My hair is growing out and it is getting more difficult to manage . I ordered Curls Unleashed (ORS) last night as I need a styler that adds lots of moisture and this does the trick for my hair. I find that as my TWA grows, the products that I started off using begin to work differently , so I need to alter my reggie a bit. 

I am still using PM The Conditioner as a leave in, but I go to the pool daily with my DD and I am taking swim lessons myself next week, so I will need something more moisturizing than this. Before swimming I do protect my hair with a shea butter mixture that I use for swimming only.

Anyone going through the same issue of products not working as well anymore as your hair is  growing?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2012)

^^I don't think my hair has grown out enough yet to tell the difference.

Tonight instead of flat twists I put in Bantu knots. When I got half way I knew the back would be too hard. But I was able to put the back in single strand twists. Another inch all around will allow me to do bantu knots all over and it not be so difficult. So close and yet so far away  I will probably still just end up with just a fro tomorrow after all of that work.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 18, 2012)

No pleased with my hair so far this week. It's frustrating me not styling properly. Think it's time for a clarify... time to bust out the bakin soda this weekend!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 18, 2012)

Reporting back:

My hair is definitely more moisturized with the method I used today. Still not at optimum moisture level though. And still battling frizzies.


----------



## nisemac (Sep 19, 2012)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Checking in. My hair is growing out and it is getting more difficult to manage . I ordered Curls Unleashed (ORS) last night as I need a styler that adds lots of moisture and this does the trick for my hair. I find that as my TWA grows, the products that I started off using begin to work differently , so I need to alter my reggie a bit.
> 
> 
> Anyone going through the same issue of products not working as well anymore as your hair is growing?


 
YES.  this is exactly why i always end up going back to a TWA. products that give me great curl definition and softness, just don't seem to work, and i find that my ends get dry and damaged easily.  its altering products and styling for each phase that gets me.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 19, 2012)

I keep cutting my hair to basically the same length, but I think it is getting thicker, so I switched to  Claudies Isha cream sealed with Claudies Iman butter, or Marie Deans Lemon Moosse sealed with canlendula hair balm. My hair is responding well to products with wax in them again. Maybe I can reduce my SSK's now.


----------



## Cruzankink (Sep 19, 2012)

*TWA UPDATE:* Work has been keeping me extraordinarily busy the last few weeks so my postings were few... @faithVA I'm pleased to read the progress you're making! @DarkJoy Your hair is too cute! @Lisaaa Bonet I also experienced changes w/ products once my hair got to a certain length. For me products worked differently mostly because my hair was heat damaged. Now that I cut off all of the damage (I hope) I can get more consistent results and not have to change products frequently. 

My TWA is evolving. In a recent post I mentioned that I did a rod set which I loved! I only which that it lasted longer than 2 days (I pushed it to a 3rd day but I shouldn't of) considering the time it took to do the set. I've tried shingling my hair and the teeny coils that I thought disappeared w/ my heat texturized (i.e. damaged) hair showed up. They just needed a li'l coaxing... OK... a lot of coaxing.  

The last few weeks have been promising. My hair is long enough that I am switching around styles like WnG, Bantu Knot outs, Twist outs, rod sets. I discovered that when I do WnG back-to-back my hair shrinks and dries out more than when I do it in between other styles. Hopefully, I'll be able to post some pics.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2012)

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];16872445]*TWA UPDATE:* Work has been keeping me extraordinary busy the last few weeks so my postings were few... @faithVA I'm pleased to read the progress you're making! @DarkJoy Your hair is too cute! @Lisaaa Bonet I also experienced changes w/ products once my hair got to a certain length. For me products worked differently mostly because my hair was heat damaged. Now that I cut off all (I hope) of the damage I can get more consistent results and not have to change products frequently.
> 
> My TWA is evolving. In a recent post I mentioned that I did a rod set which I loved! I only which that it lasted longer than 2 days (I pushed it to a 3rd day but I shouldn't of) considering the time it took to do the set. I've tried shingling my hair and the teeny coils that I thought disappeared w/ my heat texturized (i.e. damaged) hair showed up. They just needed a li'l coaxing... OK... a lot of coaxing.
> 
> The last few weeks have been promising. My hair is long enough that I am switching around styles like WnG, Bantu Knot outs, Twist outs, rod sets. I discovered that when I do WnG back-to-back my hair shrinks and dries out more than when I do it in between other styles. Hopefully, I'll be able to post some pics.


 
Sounds really good. How many inches of hair do you have?


----------



## Cruzankink (Sep 20, 2012)

faithVA I promised myself that I will not do a length check until my post relaxer anniversary on Oct. 15. But guessing, I am appx. 4 in. in the front and sides and appx. 5 in on the crown and the back.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2012)

Cruzankink said:


> @faithVA I promised myself that I will not do a length check until my post relaxer anniversary on Oct. 15. But guessing, I am appx. 4 in. in the front and sides and appx. 5 in on the crown and the back.


 
Yeah I promise myself no length checks but I lie to myself a lot 

An estimate was good. I was just curious how much hair was needed for the styles you are rocking. 4 to 5 inches is a good length.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi all!

I just BCed on Aug 25 after 15 month transition.  I am in love with my curls but I would love some hang time.

My stats are 3c med density per my stylist.
I will post a pic soon.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2012)

^^Welcome.........


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 21, 2012)

I gave coconut oil a second chance today. On dry hair I sprayed AVJ/H2O mix then applied heaping amounts of coconut oil. I twisted the front just for kicks and my hair looked and felt better. I pray that this will be the answer to my extreme dryness. I prefer coconut oil to other oils because it's solid state is easy to work with.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2012)

I have some coconut oil I haven't decided to give a second chance to yet.  Maybe before the end of the year.

APrayer4Hair, piling it on didn't make your hair feel oily?


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 21, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I have some coconut oil I haven't decided to give a second chance to yet.  Maybe before the end of the year.
> 
> APrayer4Hair, piling it on didn't make your hair feel oily?



Not too bad. I baggied for about an hour so it could soak in. I don't really mind the oiliness since I'll be either CW/ no pooing in the AM.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Not too bad. I baggied for about an hour so it could soak in. I don't really mind the oiliness since I'll be either CW/ no pooing in the AM.


 
Ok, didn't realizing you were prepooing. Let us know if it works.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2012)

I had fairly good results with 2nd day hair today. I cowashed on Wednesday and put in my mix and my hair was soft and moisturized Thursday. Last night I didn't remoisturize. I just did the GHE method and this morning I scrunched some grapeseed/sunflower oil into my hair while it was damp. It wasn't as soft and moisturized as Thursday but it was better than anything I had before and stayed all day. This evening I decided to go out, so I put a little water and oil into my hair and scrunched it in and my hair felt soft again. I don't know that I can get 3 days of moisture out of it, but 2 is a record for me.

Tomorrow I am going to try applying a little water and more leave-in mix to my hair once I take off my caps in the morning. This hasn't worked in the past but it's worth a try.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 22, 2012)

So here is my 4mos update. I have no clue if I'm looking at avg growth or what but I feel like I'm at a stand still


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So here is my 4mos update. I have no clue if I'm looking at avg growth or what but I feel like I'm at a stand still


 

With your hair so curly, it's hard to tell how long it is. You would have to pull it so we can see. But it looks like it's about 3" on the sides and probably 4" or more at the top. I don't know how short you cut it but it looks like it's at least growing 1/2" a month. 

I doubt it you are at a stand still. There just comes a point where it's at that in between stage and it doesn't seem like it going anywhere. I am pretty sure your hair is fine. Just hang in there


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 22, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So here is my 4mos update. I have no clue if I'm looking at avg growth or what but I feel like I'm at a stand still


OMG Mz.MoMo5235! Your curls are so cute! The growth is coming along great...I remember your BC thread--didn't you basically go to a fade (or close)? Wow!


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 22, 2012)

Not sure if you all have seen her but I just stumbled on a nice blog of a big chopper/twa rocker.  She also has some videos on YT.  She does a great job keeping her twa mositurized and she hennas it regularly. I cant believe I just found her channel. I found it on CN's blog. Anyways, hope you all like it, we need all the support we can get. 

http://thenaturalher.tumblr.com/

PS...my big chop will be tomorrow. (exhale, deep breaths, lol)


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah, I took the clippers to it with the smallest guard. I was going to try and stretch it for the pic but my dogs distracted me lol. 

I believe I'm averaging 1/2 inch a month but the last 2mos I feel like it hasn't done anything.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 23, 2012)

I've given up on trying to moisturize my hair. I've tried what seems like everything. Idk if the color necessarily made it dry but I'm done. I don't have splits, breakage, or shedding just dryness. I've done moisture, protein, acv, errthang


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 23, 2012)

I was gonna post this in the Struggling thread in more detail but thought maybe what just happened to me might help APrayer4Hair and faithVA.

My dryness and extreme shrinkage (like 80+%) have all but disappeared. What happened?

Water filter!

It removes 99% chlorine and other chemicals and minerals. When I've washed these last 2 times, my hair didn't shrink down to nothing. And it feels softer even as I rinse.

You've all spent hundreds on product. Why not $20 on a shower head filter...? Its amazing really.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been wanting to try a shower filter. Not for hair but for my skin.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2012)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];16900271]I was gonna post this in the Struggling thread in more detail but thought maybe what just happened to me might help @APrayer4Hair and @faithVA.
> 
> My dryness and extreme shrinkage (like 80+%) have all but disappeared. What happened?
> 
> ...


 
Where did you buy a $20 water filter? 

I have been reluctant to buy one because some people have noticed a difference and others i know have still struggled with keeping the hair moisturized. So I know it can be great but wasn't completely sold. But would try it for $20.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I've given up on trying to moisturize my hair. I've tried what seems like everything. Idk if the color necessarily made it dry but I'm done. I don't have splits, breakage, or shedding just dryness. I've done moisture, protein, acv, errthang


 
Hang in there. We are going to work it out


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2012)

This is just a vent probably because this has been just a blah day.

But I'm tired of having a twa. I'm tired of not being able to do my hair in sections. I'm tired of trying to twist such short hair. I'm tired of my hair shrinking so tightly and having to work so hard keeping it stretched. I know it's growing. And I know it hasn't been two months. Tired of it just the same. Tired of only getting maybe 1 day or 2 day hair and having to start all over. blah, blah, blah

Maybe I will feel better about my hair tomorrow.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 23, 2012)

Hope the vent made you feel better, faithVA. I want to do that too sometimes... it does get tiring and is very time consuming!

I got the Sprite Shower filter at Lowes. You just twist off your shower head, screw this one on the spigot and then screw your showerhead into the filter. It does not replace the shower head you have. It's an additional piece. It works for ~6 months. Worth the investment!

If this continues to work, I'll spend money on a more expensive one the filters out near everything. lol.
Mz.MoMo5235 I can't speak on the skin thing yet, but I'll let ya know!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks DarkJoy. I will check the filter out.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2012)

Yesterday did a comparison of the S-Curl w/AVG vs Deva Curl B'Leave-In w/AVG as leave-ins. I heated them up and applied one to the right side and one to the left. I should probably use less AVG with the S-Curl because it was too thin and too hard to apply. But I applied about 3 to 4 tbsp of the mix to each side. Neither helped with detangling and they didn't make my hair feel good after they sat on my hair for 15 minutes.

This morning my twist were dry and nice and shiny. I untwisted them and had great defintion on both sides. The B'Leave-In flakes even with no other product and leaves my hair a bit dull. I probably need to add an oil to this. But will relegate it back to a styler. 

Neither of these left my hair feeling soft and moisturized like the Taliah Waajid. But both gave me great definition. During this week I will mix the S-Curl with AVJ and use it as a spritz to see if I can moisturize my hair. If it doesn't work then I will toss it.


----------



## Lynn84 (Sep 24, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> I was gonna post this in the Struggling thread in more detail but thought maybe what just happened to me might help @APrayer4Hair and @faithVA.
> 
> My dryness and extreme shrinkage (like 80+%) have all but disappeared. What happened?
> 
> ...



I love my water filter! It makes my hair feel so much softer.

Rant: I've been getting a lot of knots in my hair since its getting longer . I detangle, moisturize, then cover it with a bonnet before I go to bed but it still ends up with knots erplexed.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Is it just the ends Lynn84? Could be time for a trim...


----------



## Lynn84 (Sep 24, 2012)

^^^^ that might be it. I need to watch some tutorials on trimming and get to work .


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanx DarkJoy i will be checking that out. OAN: I moisturized with garnier fructis sleek n shine leave in. Seems ok. Anything I use on my hair seems to leave a cast.


----------



## mzstarr (Sep 25, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I've been wanting to try a shower filter. Not for hair but for my skin.


my shower filter has been a LIFESAVER  for my hair and my skin. there is a major difference in softness of hair and so much less dry skin since i've been using it for six months. the only reason i know how long it's been is because i set up an auto renewal on my credit card to replace the filter at the six month time and the new filter came about a month ago. i can't be trusted to remember---LOL. i can hardly wait to see what happens to my skin this winter. i'm hoping and expecting not to have to scrub dead and dry skin as often (practically three times per week) since i won't have all those deadly city water chemicals that are in my hard water!! all summer i have not HAD to scrub although i did once per month.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 25, 2012)

1 month natural today!  Wow time flies, still can't wait until I get some hang time.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 25, 2012)

I am so annoyed with my hair today. Ugh! And it's so short, its not like I can pull it up into a pony or bun. 

Been flirting with the idea of mini twists for winter. Unfortunately, I work in a very conservative yt corporate environment so it's giving me pause. My fall back has been extension braids, but knowing now what I know about my hair, extension braiding has never done me any favors...

So...mini twists for my job? Maybe... I saw this vid (and her hair texture is dang twining mine!) so it might work... IDK

mini twists on short natural hair


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> I am so annoyed with my hair today. Ugh! And it's so short, its not like I can pull it up into a pony or bun.
> 
> Been flirting with the idea of mini twists for winter. Unfortunately, I work in a very conservative yt corporate environment so it's giving me pause. My fall back has been extension braids, but knowing now what I know about my hair, extension braiding has never done me any favors...
> 
> ...


 
Can you wig it?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2012)

I at least got 2 day hair out of my twists. And if it hadn't been so dry I may have made 3 days  So i mixed 1/2 cup of AVJ with the remaining S-Curl. I was hoping it would thin it out but it didn't. I put 1/2 cup of the mix on my hair to try to remoisturize it.

The S-Curl mix didn't work so well when I twisted it Sunday. Not sure how this will work. I will continue adding AVJ to see if I can get a certain ratio to work.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 26, 2012)

I have yet to figure out how to get more than 1 day hair lol. I have made some progress though: today I applied my leave in while IN the shower immediately after CW. This seems to help it to sink in. Only downside is it makes my hair shrink something terrible. As it gets colder I'm thinking about using some type of grease to seal my hair.


----------



## Cruzankink (Sep 26, 2012)

@SouthernStunner Congrats on your 1 mo anniversary! 
@DarkJoy I think minitwist are a great styling option and should last for a few days.

I will be 6 mo natural in October. Like many of you, when I BC I drove myself crazy _and_ broke trying to find the best products for my kinky tightly coiled 4b TWA. I've had few successes and a whole lot of failures but I think I've finally found my staple products. Although I know that what works for me may not work for some of you, I hope this all natural compilation provides options not previously considered that does not break the bank.


Mid-week CW - Tresemme Naturals (great slip, moisturizing and cheap)
Weekend CW - SM Purification Masque (great poo substitute, uber moisturizing, cleans w/o stripping hair, detangles, and relatively cheap)
Prepoo - Coconut Oil (light, super moisturizing, penetrates my hair very well)
Leave-In - Giovanni Direct Leave In (light moisturizer; leaves my hair feeling soft and moisturized all day, cheap)
Sealer for twist, bantu knots - QB Hydrate & Twist Butter (just need a small amount, seals w/o weighing hair, washes out well, works well w/ Giovanni DLI)
Sealer WnG and daily sealing: EVOO (adds shine, works well w/ Giovanni DLI, cheap)
Protein - Quinoa (strengthens, penetrates well, can leave in all day/nite w/o terrible itching; detangles hair, no brillo effect)
Deep Con: Organicals Deep Conditioning Creme (super moisturizing, great slip, moisture lasts, strengthens hair, can buy in bulk)


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats SouthernStunner! Its a whole new wonderful world! Welcome!

faithVA and Cruzankink I personally would be THRILLED to do mini twists. I just get so friggin annoyed with being the first and only blaack woman in this 15year, 100 person company. The slightest change in my hair and it literally takes weeks for these white ppl to stop gawking and asking dumbass questions. I stopped the wigs a year ago this month and they were floored at my 'fro. 2weeks of slapping hands away. Like I'm a circus freak! This is san francisco, not bumfruckegypt either!

If it werent for that, id be doin all kinds of stuff with my natural. Id love to try mini twists and braids, stuffed twists, my wigs, huge phoney buns and tails. I could bring it! just hate feeling like an exotic fish in a tank everytime I do.

Dang. Sorry. How'd that turn into a rant?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Congrats @SouthernStunner! Its a whole new wonderful world! Welcome!
> 
> @faithVA and @Cruzankink I personally would be THRILLED to do mini twists. I just get so friggin annoyed with being the first and only blaack woman in this 15year, 100 person company. The slightest change in my hair and it literally takes weeks for these white ppl to stop gawking and asking dumbass questions. I stopped the wigs a year ago this month and they were floored at my 'fro. 2weeks of slapping hands away. Like I'm a circus freak! This is san francisco, not bumfruckegypt either!
> 
> ...


 
I think if you reframe the whole situation you can enjoy it much more. I am usually the only black person at many companies I work for. I didn't work at as large as yours, but my company was 44 people. I have worked with all white men both blue collar and white collar. I think reframe it so you don't see their curiousity and interest as being a circus freak. Enjoy the conversation, enjoy the people and let it be, as long as they aren't being intentionally offensive. That's just my take. I don't think it has to be a big deal if you don't make it one.

For some reason we are ok with people checking out our shoes but for some reason not our hair. You can enjoy it if you let yourself enjoy it.

I am an exotic fish  Hate me because I'm beautiful  

I am rocking my fro, my mini twists and whatever else I can rock. I am going to my first interview tomorrow with my twa  People will stare and I will turn around and smile at them and give them, yeah I know I'm beautiful, check me out look  

I loved practicing it in Portland. You can use those situations to feel fabulous or not. It's really up to you.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 26, 2012)

Well guys I am getting to the end of my TWA stage, I think this qualifies as a baby afro.   I don't know that I could make any of the other challenge goals with only three months left in the year. Next year, after I trim all my final thin ends, I should be able to jump back on the big hair boards. 

This BC has been great, my hair is staying healthy. the length increases have been slow because I am constantly trimming. Still I am very proud of my short hair, and I get a lot of compliments. Hopefully it encourages someone else to BC. really miss out on all the fun. Having the confidence to rock that TWA at first is mind blowing. Then finding styles that look good is quite a challenge. Seems like when I just about learned how to style my TWA, it grew into this baby afro. 

I kinda think baby afros look better on guys, so I have to learn what styles look cute at this length. I am determined to show my community that we can look good with our natural hair at any length. 

PS: I just did a video asking about my wig, and a lot of guys said they like my short hair better. Isn't that sweet. TWA's rock!
Transitioners


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Well guys I am getting to the end of my TWA stage, I think this qualifies as a baby afro. I don't know that I could make any of the other challenge goals with only three months left in the year. Next year, after I trim all my final thin ends, I should be able to jump back on the big hair boards.
> 
> This BC has been great, my hair is staying healthy. the length increases have been slow because I am constantly trimming. Still I am very proud of my short hair, and I get a lot of compliments. Hopefully it encourages someone else to BC. really miss out on all the fun. Having the confidence to rock that TWA at first is mind blowing. Then finding styles that look good is quite a challenge. Seems like when I just about learned how to style my TWA, it grew into this baby afro.
> 
> ...


 
 Good place to be. I know you will find plenty of styles that you like.

At your length, you can do puffs, twists, flat twists, banded fros, rod sets, roller sets, etc. etc. and put them in rotation. 

How many inches do you have do you know?


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks faithVA. Unfortunately my hire caused a horrible stir. This is probably about more than hair. Comments made loud and near me: how can THEY eat THAT? Disgusting (on soul food); Obama would have made a better basketball player; yes, the vp hired her, but do you think she can write though? (I have two writing degrees btw); they can kind of be lazy; is she actually working?

I've worked 20 years with ultra-professional whites and this is the 2nd company where they are this bad. My changes in hairdo are smoke signals to these racist gawkers... simple curiosity I'm used to. This is above and beyond.

Anyway, I decided to try minitwists and start tomorrow after work since I'm off fridays and see how they look over the weekend...I worry about scraggly-ness since my hair is so fine.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks @faithVA. Unfortunately my hire caused a horrible stir. This is probably about more than hair. Comments made loud and near me: how can THEY eat THAT? Disgusting (on soul food); Obama would have made a better basketball player; yes, the vp hired her, but do you think she can write though? (I have two writing degrees btw); they can kind of be lazy; is she actually working?
> 
> I've worked 20 years with ultra-professional whites and this is the 2nd company where they are this bad. My changes in hairdo are smoke signals to these racist gawkers... simple curiosity I'm used to. This is above and beyond.
> 
> Anyway, I decided to try minitwists and start tomorrow after work since I'm off fridays and see how they look over the weekend...I worry about scraggly-ness since my hair is so fine.


 
Ok I understand. Didn't understand your company was so bad. I have been fortunate and not have had to deal with that. 

I understand the scraggly twist as well. My head usually looks pretty bad when I come to work   I try to make it look decent but it usually looks like I rolled right out of bed  I was glad when my twist were finally long enough to bun because it did look better.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 26, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Good place to be. I know you will find plenty of styles that you like.
> 
> At your length, you can do puffs, twists, flat twists, banded fros, rod sets, roller sets, etc. etc. and put them in rotation.
> 
> How many inches do you have do you know?



I think I have six inches of hair. Those are some great ideas. I saw a banded fro on a lady this week end that looked so nice. I am going to try that for a function tomorrow. 

Will have to work on a puff too, see if I can get it stretched enough to puff. Roller and rod sets, humm, I will have to you tube those for some ideas. It is time to break out the flat twist again. Thanks faithVA I hadn't thought of any of those ideas, but I love them all.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> I think I have six inches of hair. Those are some great ideas. I saw a banded fro on a lady this week end that looked so nice. I am going to try that for a function tomorrow.
> 
> Will have to work on a puff too, see if I can get it stretched enough to puff. Roller and rod sets, humm, I will have to you tube those for some ideas. It is time to break out the flat twist again. Thanks @faithVA I hadn't thought of any of those ideas, but I love them all.


 
And I forgot twist outs. Not sure what i was thinking. I only have 3.5" of hair and I'm already doing twist outs. You have plenty.


----------



## Cruzankink (Sep 27, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Congrats @SouthernStunner! Its a whole new wonderful world! Welcome!
> 
> @faithVA and @Cruzankink I personally would be THRILLED to do mini twists. I just get so friggin annoyed with being the first and only blaack woman in this 15year, 100 person company. The slightest change in my hair and it literally takes weeks for these white ppl to stop gawking and asking dumbass questions. I stopped the wigs a year ago this month and they were floored at my 'fro. 2weeks of slapping hands away. Like I'm a circus freak! This is san francisco, not bumfruckegypt either!
> 
> ...


 
@DarkJoy Girl hang in there.  If you feel that mini-twist will rock the boat, then don't do it. Trust me, if I were in your situation, I too would seriously consider the impact a simple hairdo would have in my work environment. However, if you want to try various do's but are unsure how it would be accepted, try the strategy I call "planting the seed". 

Make some twist or what ever your potential "do" is but just do a small section. After you've worn this "do" for whatever period, go back to your regular "do." Then later on comeback to the potential "do" but add more. So on and so forth, until you are able to fully rock the look you want. That way your colleagues can get comfortable with the look w/o it being such a shock. 



Seamonster said:


> Well guys I am getting to the end of my TWA stage, I think this qualifies as a baby afro.
> 
> This BC has been great, my hair is staying healthy. the length increases have been slow because I am constantly trimming. Still I am very proud of my short hair, and I get a lot of compliments.
> 
> ...


 

@Seamonster Congrats on your baby fro!!! Your hair is B - U - T- ful!! I am glad your TWA experience has been fruitfull.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 27, 2012)

Cruzankink Thank you, good luck to you on your TWA journey


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 27, 2012)

Cruzankink said:


> @DarkJoy Girl hang in there.  If you feel that mini-twist will rock the boat, then don't do it. Trust me, if I were in your situation, I too would seriously consider the impact a simple hairdo would have in my work environment. However, if you want to try various do's but are unsure how it would be accepted, try the strategy I call "planting the seed".
> 
> Make some twist or what ever your potential "do" is but just do a small section. After you've worn this "do" for whatever period, go back to your regular "do." Then later on comeback to the potential "do" but add more. So on and so forth, until you are able to fully rock the look you want. That way your colleagues can get comfortable with the look w/o it being such a shock.


Thank you @Cruzankink. Yes, these crazy white folk gotta be eased into stuff. They freak, I pay for it. 

Lovin that 'fro @Seamonster!! It's so full and fluffy!
____
Last night I tried the flat twist out again. This time, instead of chunky, I opted for small. I made 12 (instead of 6) and put satin covered sponge rollers on the ends. The style came out much better and my hair is so stretched it looks like a month-old relaxer... 

For course thick haired ladies that would be great! But my fine hair it just looks flat and sad. lol. wore it to work anyway (and still here--ssh!! ). I'll skip the rollers next time. TOO flat. Going out with friends after work so maybe I'll spritz with tea and let it revert a little.

I'm definately at the awkward stage--my bangs almost want hang time. Unfortunately, they are sticking straight out like a visor. I know I look weird... forgot to put bobby pins to hold it down!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 27, 2012)

^I haven't done a flat twist out in a while sounds like fun


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 27, 2012)

Does anybody know of a good gel to use on my hair? I've tried FOTE aloe Vera gel but it dries my hair out too much. TIA


----------



## faithVA (Sep 27, 2012)

I haven't found the right leave-in yet but my twist outs are nice and defined with just a leave-in. Wore my twa to an interview today. Thought my hair was so cute 

I think I am going to get the job. So they will get to see me through my hair journey.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 28, 2012)

lisanaturally said:
			
		

> Does anybody know of a good gel to use on my hair? I've tried FOTE aloe Vera gel but it dries my hair out too much. TIA



I haven't really mastered using gel on my hair but I do use ecostyler (blue or argan oil) to smooth sown my "baby hairs". I have KCCC but haven't really experimented with it.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 28, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I haven't really mastered using gel on my hair but I do use ecostyler (blue or argan oil) to smooth sown my "baby hairs". I have KCCC but haven't really experimented with it.



Thanks for responding. Don't they have a Ecostyler with olive oil in it?


----------



## Cruzankink (Sep 28, 2012)

Yesterday I experimented shingling for the first time. I used eco-olive oil and different leave ins. Results are as follows:

1. Giovanni DLI - shingling w/ DLI alone created great defintion and made coils pop but add the eco and it turned to a white mess then lost definition. Hair had average shrinkage.

2. SM CES - no definition when shingling alone worse when eco is added then hair turns white and looks dry. Hair had average shrinkage.

3. Paul Mitchell 'the Conditioner' - the Con provided the best coil definition of all and hair looked shinny and moist. The eco only enhanced the look and added hold. However the Con does not make my hair as soft as the DLI. The combo left a white residue but it melted away unlike the other leave ins. Hair shrunk more - I believe because it coiled up more.
****This product has silicones but water-soluble so is CG friendly.*
______________

I can't believe I waited this long to try shingling. My WnG today looks so much better! Once I perfect the technique I should get better results. As far as products are concerned, I've pretty much given up on SM CES. I tried to use it several different ways and I can't make it work for me anymore. I have used 'the Con' b/4 but I've never shingled so my results were not as dramatic. Now, its my go to leave in for WnGs.  I'll continue using DLI just not when doing WnGs using eco. It provides the best moisture of all the leave ins I've tried.  

Hope my experiments helps.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats on your shingling! It takes a bit to get a technique down that works best  AND avoid SSKs (watch out for those!) @Cruzankink. My own experiment concluded that my hair naps up too easy with the moisturizer on first, which leaves a barely textured afro that shrinks practically to a fade . Gel first ended up being the best for my hair--it weighs it down and gives it some length-time PLUS no reversion. Yes, it's crunchy but I don't have no one who's gonna be running his fangers through it anytime soon . 

Funny how we're all different in hair!

ETA: That CES is kinda hit or miss. Somedays its great. Others I just wanna throw it in the trash. After this is gone, don't think I'll repurchase.
_____

Update on my too straight flat twist out--a light mist was great to kink it up just enough! Love that our hair is SO versatile! 

Unfortunately, don't think I'll have time to try mini twists unless I do them through the night tonight--and I was waaaaay too lazy to do it today. lol


----------



## kupenda (Sep 29, 2012)

Ladies what was I thinking. Why did I wait so long to try tresemme naturals conditioner?? That's some seriously good stuff! Geez


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2012)

kupenda said:


> Ladies what was I thinking. Why did I wait so long to try tresemme naturals conditioner?? That's some seriously good stuff! Geez


 
 What were you thinking? Why did it take you so long? 

Glad you found something you like.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 30, 2012)

faithVA

I did my first banded baby fro, and I am so happy. Thanks for the styling ideas. TWA ladies, I really think you should all join me in wearing a banded afro while your hair is short. It really dresses up short afro textured hair.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I did my first banded baby fro, and I am so happy. Thanks for the styling ideas. TWA ladies, I really think you should all join me in wearing a banded afro while your hair is short. It really dresses up short afro textured hair.
> 
> http://lunapic.com


 
It looks good on you. Girl we can't all do that. Some of us would look crazy  

My curls are too tight to band and have them look good. I can band when i do a twist out. But I only do it sometimes becaues I don't like to stress my edges.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 30, 2012)

Seamonster lookin good! I can't wait until I can do this type of style


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 1, 2012)

so cute Seamonster! The fro itself is bangin! What did you put in it?


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 1, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> so cute @Seamonster! The fro itself is bangin! What did you put in it?


 
Yes, I want to know too Seamonster.  This is too cute! I have a few months to go before I can do this. Bookmarking for later.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 1, 2012)

DarkJoy xu93texas Lol, I was so excited I blogged about it on my blog. Thank you. 

I did quite a bit to get my hair like that. 

I did my onion mask overnight, moisture dc, detangling leave in, creamy butter, sealed with a light gel. Shea on the ends and edges. Finally I used a scarf to scoot my hair back into a banded afro.


----------



## Cruzankink (Oct 1, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> I did my first banded baby fro, and I am so happy. Thanks for the styling ideas. TWA ladies, I really think you should all join me in wearing a banded afro while your hair is short. It really dresses up short afro textured hair.


 
Seamonster your banded baby fro is textured full and shinny - great job! I wish I can join you in a banded fro but my kinks shrink so tight that it will roll that band right off my head and no amount of gel can force them to lay flat like that.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 1, 2012)

Cruzankink said:


> Seamonster your banded baby fro is textured full and shinny - great job! I wish I can join you in a banded fro *but my kinks shrink so tight that it will roll that band right off my head* and no amount of gel can force them to lay flat like that.



You got me cracking up imaging hair saying 'Band you ain't got to go home, but you got to get up off of me.'


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2012)

I refused to twist my hair last night so today I have to pay the price with this shrunken fro  It doesn't look terrible, but it's not my favorite 

Where's that whining emoticon when I need it


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok how can I get my TWA to stop flaking...no matter what I use I get flakes...today I didnt even use gel...I just used my 6 N 1 and my Oyin Honey dew and that was it...I sealed with EVOO and a coworker comes to my head and starts picking white stuff. Im sick of this! Its so annoying.  Needless to say when i use my Eco Styler or Long Aid Gel, forget it, I look like Im wearing a white beanie.

Any suggestions on combatting a flaky head dilemma?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2012)

Smiley79 said:


> Ok how can I get my TWA to stop flaking...no matter what I use I get flakes...today I didnt even use gel...I just used my 6 N 1 and my Oyin Honey dew and that was it...I sealed with EVOO and a coworker comes to my head and starts picking white stuff. Im sick of this! Its so annoying. Needless to say when i use my Eco Styler or Long Aid Gel, forget it, I look like Im wearing a white beanie.
> 
> Any suggestions on combatting a flaky head dilemma?


 
I would say if your hair is flaking that much then the products are too heavy for your hair and not absorbing. If you put the oil before the dew, then you may have closed your cuticle and then put a product on top of it which could then not absorb.

I am just guessing because your hair is different than mine. Here are a few things to try.
1. Try a lighter oil.
2. Try diluting products just a bit.
3. Try bagging or sitting under a heat cap for a few minutes in between product applications to add a bit of heat to get it to absorb.

You are having product conflicts.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 3, 2012)

Idk what 6N1 is but if its an oil then yea faithVA is spot on. The order of products to avoid flakes and seal in moisture should generally be:
1. Water based product (eg, leave in)
2. Butters/creamy stuff
2a. gels
3. Oils

Sometimes I switch up 2 (or 2a) & 3 but I generally gotta wait for the white head to fade.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, that;s the order that I do it...
1. Spray distilled water and EVOO
2. a cream (Oyin Honey Dew or the creamy One 6N1 hair moisturizer)
3. Gel (if Im gellin' that day)
4. Oil to seal (EVOO or Sweet Almond Oil)

I am not heavy handed either. I have a big chop/fade so less than a dime size is enough for me.  Thanks for the suggestions, I will keep experimenting.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 4, 2012)

I've only just now been able to really use oil in my hair. Up until recently most products were just too much and I would have product build up, flaking, and irritated scalp. Less may be more for you at this point


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 4, 2012)

Today I had the most moronic conversation about hair. I think I lost valuable brain cells. We still have a long way to go on black hair education....  Ugh


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2012)

[USER=30911 said:
			
		

> Smiley79[/USER];16965091]Yes, that;s the order that I do it...
> 1. Spray distilled water and EVOO
> 2. a cream (Oyin Honey Dew or the creamy One 6N1 hair moisturizer)
> 3. Gel (if Im gellin' that day)
> ...


 

I think your step 2 is too heavy. I would try something lighter.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2012)

Tonight I reached another milestone. I can separate my hair into sections. It was 20 sections  but it was still sections. So I was able to separate and then gel and oil each section and detangle it. That is a first. It also made it easier to twist up my hair after.

Maybe in another month I will have enough growth to cowash 2x a week instead of one.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 4, 2012)

Does anyone else have this problem and how can I resolve it:

My hair is never soft and moisturized. If I don't apply my leave in on soaking wet hair then it doesn't absorb well and is frizzy. My curls dry well defined but kinda  crunchy. moisturizing dry hair is a no go. I use KCKT which I like because it's thin. Any suggestions??


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 4, 2012)

APrayer4Hair I have the EXACT same problem...my hair is only super moisturized for the hour that I finished cowashing/styling it...after that, I'm back to Brillo Pad! That's how come I threw in the towel the last time I was natural, I couldn't deal with the dryness despite having tried EVERYTHING under the sun.  I literally mean 2+ years of trying everything! But this time I'm not giving up on my hair due to the dryness dilemma but it is very frustrating. Something is going to have to work and I aim to find it!  I plan to expirement with Glycerin though.  I cant wait to hear more feedback.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Does anyone else have this problem and how can I resolve it:
> 
> My hair is never soft and moisturized. If I don't apply my leave in on soaking wet hair then it doesn't absorb well and is frizzy. My curls dry well defined but kinda crunchy. moisturizing dry hair is a no go. I use KCKT which I like because it's thin. Any suggestions??


 
I also have this problem. Actually I have all of the problems you have listed. But I have not found a solution as of yet.


----------



## Cruzankink (Oct 4, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Does anyone else have this problem and how can I resolve it:
> 
> My hair is never soft and moisturized. If I don't apply my leave in on soaking wet hair then it doesn't absorb well and is frizzy. My curls dry well defined but kinda crunchy. moisturizing dry hair is a no go. I use KCKT which I like because it's thin. Any suggestions??


 


Smiley79 said:


> @APrayer4Hair I have the EXACT same problem...my hair is only super moisturized for the hour that I finished cowashing/styling it...after that, I'm back to Brillo Pad! That's how come I threw in the towel the last time I was natural, I couldn't deal with the dryness despite having tried EVERYTHING under the sun. I literally mean 2+ years of trying everything! But this time I'm not giving up on my hair due to the dryness dilemma but it is very frustrating. Something is going to have to work and I aim to find it! I plan to expirement with Glycerin though. I cant wait to hear more feedback.


 
APrayer4Hair and Smiley79 I seemed to have contained my dryness issues by eliminating poos altogether. My hair further convinced me that lighter oils and leave ins hydrates it better than heavy/creamy products. However it took me a while to figure this out. A lot of trial and error on my part.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cruzankink thanks for the suggestions. Can you please give me examples of what light oils and light leave-ins are.  This is not the first time I have been told to consider that so I am curious to learn more.  Also, as far as eliminating poos, since I use a Sulfate free poo (by ElastaQp) do you think the poo could still be a cause of hair dryness.  I only use it about once every week or two weeks. And yes I will continue with the trial and error in the meantime.  It's like figuring out a riddle, lol.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 4, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Today I had the most moronic conversation about hair. I think I lost valuable brain cells. We still have a long way to go on black hair education....  Ugh



What was theconversation Mz.MoMo5235?
-----
I'm officially sick of my hair. Woke up and thought 'texlax'

Le sigh


----------



## Cruzankink (Oct 4, 2012)

Smiley79 said:


> Can you please give me examples of what light oils and light leave-ins are. This is not the first time I have been told to consider that so I am curious to learn more. Also, as far as eliminating poos, since I use a Sulfate free poo (by ElastaQp) do you think the poo could still be a cause of hair dryness. I only use it about once every week or two weeks. And yes I will continue with the trial and error in the meantime. It's like figuring out a riddle, lol.


 
@Smiley79 Out of all the leave-in I've tried, I've had the most success w/ Giovanni Direct Leave In. My fine, tightly coiled 4b hair loves its light non-creamy formula. The creamy LI that I've used don't work as well. 

EVCO is my #1 oil. I used EVOO as my prepoo, but when I switched to EVCO, the moisture retention was apparant. I have consider EVOO medium oil, it still works for me as a sealer w/o weighing my hair down. Although I've never tried them, grapeseed and sweet almond oil are lite oils. In the coming weeks, I'm planning on buying a bottle of either one to replace my EVOO. Heavy oils, particularly Castor do not work for me at all.

When I BC, I prepood, washed w/ low poo, DC and tried every moisturizing product/treatment I heard of. Yet, I could never understand why my hair still felt dry. When I started a no poo reggie (as part of my intro to CG), my hair got softer and softer w/ each passing week. For whatever reason I low pooed again and immediately my hair reverted to a dry frizzy mess. I've been strictly CW/cleansing cons for about 2 mnths and my hair is soft and retains moisture. Try a no poo diet (use only cleansing cons) for 4 weeks to see how your hair reacts.

PS - Are you still BKTing? Although I loved the looser curl pattern BKT provides, I had to stop b/c of the heat damage.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2012)

Cruzankink said:


> @Smiley79 Out of all the leave-in I've tried, I've had the most success w/ Giovanni Direct Leave In. My fine, tightly coiled 4b hair loves its light non-creamy formula. The creamy LI that I've used don't work as well.
> 
> EVCO is my #1 oil. I used EVOO as my prepoo, but when I switched to EVCO, the moisture retention was apparant. I have consider EVOO medium oil, it still works for me as a sealer w/o weighing my hair down. Although I've never tried them, grapeseed and sweet almond oil are lite oils. In the coming weeks, I'm planning on buying a bottle of either one to replace my EVOO. Heavy oils, particularly Castor do not work for me at all.
> 
> ...


 
sunflower oil is also a light oil. It is my favorite 

I don't use the Giovanni, but I have found diluting my leave-in to work vry well for me. Nothing works straight but more things work when I dilute it.

Plan to try a conditioning cleanser soon.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 4, 2012)

Just read a blog about dry/brittle natural hair. The steps listed were:

1. Leave in conditioner
2. Oil
3. MOISTURIZER
4. styler


Maybe my problem is that I thought a leave in and moisturizer were the same thing????


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for the detailed tips, I will try that for a month. What is CG and cleansing cons?



Cruzankink said:


> @Smiley79 Out of all the leave-in I've tried, I've had the most success w/ Giovanni Direct Leave In. My fine, tightly coiled 4b hair loves its light non-creamy formula. The creamy LI that I've used don't work as well.
> 
> EVCO is my #1 oil. I used EVOO as my prepoo, but when I switched to EVCO, the moisture retention was apparant. I have consider EVOO medium oil, it still works for me as a sealer w/o weighing my hair down. Although I've never tried them, grapeseed and sweet almond oil are lite oils. In the coming weeks, I'm planning on buying a bottle of either one to replace my EVOO. Heavy oils, particularly Castor do not work for me at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Just read a blog about dry/brittle natural hair. The steps listed were:
> 
> 1. Leave in conditioner
> 2. Oil
> ...


 
Maybe I will try this. I don't use a styler. But I will try using my leave-in, oil and then some creamy something.


----------



## Cruzankink (Oct 5, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Plan to try a conditioning cleanser soon.


 
@faithVA I think your hair would respond well to cleansing cons. You're learning that diluted products work best for you - that's progress! 



APrayer4Hair said:


> Just read a blog about dry/brittle natural hair. The steps listed were:
> 
> 1. Leave in conditioner
> 2. Oil
> ...


 
@APrayer4Hair Interesting :scratchch.... I also thought a leave in was the moisturizer. What products would classify as a moisturizer if not a leave in? 



Smiley79 said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed tips, I will try that for a month. What is CG and cleansing cons?


 
@Smiley79 CG means Curly Girl method in essence no cones or harsh sulfates. (There are threads on LHCF on CG and theres a ton of info online). I however, went a step further and obstained from all fates, including low poos and my hair loves it. Cleansing cons means cleansing conditioners - conditioners w/ ingredients that clean the scalp/hair. That way you have the benefit of a clean scalp/hair w/o the stripping effect of poos. I'm using SM Purification Masque as a cleansing con. I read great reviews on 'As I Am Coconut Cowash' sold at Sallys.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you very much for these details...as always my LHCF come through with great suggestions. I trust that something will work out and I am willing to experiment with these ideas and see if I notice a difference over time.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 5, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Just read a blog about dry/brittle natural hair. The steps listed were:
> 
> 1. Leave in conditioner: The 1st leave in is a light one to detangle the hair. The focus is on slip not moisture.
> 
> ...



This is the format I use. I added some information behind why some of us do it this way.


----------



## sky035 (Oct 5, 2012)

lisanaturally said:


> Does anybody know of a good gel to use on my hair? I've tried FOTE aloe Vera gel but it dries my hair out too much. TIA


 
I use EcoStyler Gel from Sally's . Its a natural gel. I usually dilute mine a bit with a bit of water in my hands when I rub them together before I apply the gel to my hair. However, I make sure that I use a leavin in, then a moisturizer before I add the gel so that my hair is not rock hard. I needed to experiment with this in order to get the right consistency.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 6, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> What was theconversation Mz.MoMo5235?
> -----
> I'm officially sick of my hair. Woke up and thought 'texlax'
> 
> Le sigh



DarkJoy girl you don't wanna know. But of all people some black men can be the most misguided about black hair!


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 6, 2012)

lisanaturally Flaxseed gel is great. As far as commercial gels go, I always apply them over a leave-in followed by oil and they don't dry my hair out that way. You can also put a curl activator gel underneath your styling gel too. My hair like aloe vera gel but again, I apply it over my leave-in and oil.


----------



## Cruzankink (Oct 7, 2012)

*A comforting comment for struggling TWA styling:*

While getting ready for a work related conference on Friday, I lamented my 2nd day BKO. Although BKO is my fave protective style since I can use more hair in a knot than a twist thus it does not take a lot of time, it stretches my hair and I can wear it for 3 days, I dont like that the curls I achieved by wrapping the twist and tucking it under quit mid-day on day 1.  

Anyway, I went to the conference and I saw several naturals including one who I haven't seen since my relaxed days.  She loved my hair! I told her it was 2nd day BKO. She looked surprised and said "BKO don't last a day in my hair!" I was relieved - I'm not the only one. You see, she had what I consider 4a/3c hair. I thought that if I had a looser curl pattern than my 4b I would get better results in this humid climate. I'm sure that some can rock the curls of a BKO longer but I am comforted knowing that looser curl pattern naturals also struggle w/ styling options too.

FYI - I've always used small black rubber bands to hold the knot together. I noticed however that the bands break my ends. Next time no bands. Just a heads up for those who are considering doing the same thing.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 8, 2012)

anyone have curl cream or curl avtivator gel recommendeation. Eco made my hair hard and I just bought IC over the weekend, tried it this morning and had a head full of WHITE! Im so frustrated already already and Im only a couple weeks into my big chop.  I did the steps above...light products and light handed and still had a full white head and might I add that not one curl popped with the IC Olive oil gel. Anyways, Im gonna go back to Eco Styler and pick up a jar and try that. Sorry for venting just frustrated. My goal is a super moisturized yet beautiful twa/fade.  Maybe my hair isnt meant to curl. I gotta look into that.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2012)

[USER=30911 said:
			
		

> Smiley79[/USER];16999113]anyone have curl cream or curl avtivator gel recommendeation. Eco made my hair hard and I just bought IC over the weekend, tried it this morning and had a head full of WHITE! Im so frustrated already already and Im only a couple weeks into my big chop. I did the steps above...light products and light handed and still had a full white head and might I add that not one curl popped with the IC Olive oil gel. Anyways, Im gonna go back to Eco Styler and pick up a jar and try that. Sorry for venting just frustrated. My goal is a super moisturized yet beautiful twa/fade. Maybe my hair isnt meant to curl. I gotta look into that.


 
Go ahead and vent. This is the right place.

Don't buy too much. You need to figure out your hair. 

Do you have curls before your apply the gel? at least a little? if not then gel may not do a lot for it.

If you want help, let us know. We need to know what products you used.

Do you have a picture of your hair?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 8, 2012)

I just BCD. How do you ladies plan on caring and styling your hair for the winter?


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 8, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Go ahead and vent. This is the right place.
> 
> Don't buy too much. You need to figure out your hair.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks @faithVA...well not really, the hair is just there...like a Florida Evans...I just did my BC a couple weeks ago it is super short now but I would love some sort of definition. Thats why I was wondering maybe I just dont have curls.  good idea, I dont have any pics now, i can get to that though. Products: cowash with Suave, Cassia every other week, DC with AO WC or Silicone Mix. Leave in Organix Leave in. I do the GHE method...i seal with olive oil. Those are my basics...i keep it pretty simple. Oh and I am interested in trying Roux porosity control this week; not familiar with them but  I am interested in giving it a try.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 8, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I just BCD. How do you ladies plan on caring and styling your hair for the winter?


 
Congratulations on your BC! 

 I'm wigging it all winter long! I'm still trying to decide if I like being natural, therefore I haven't been wearing my hair out.  I don't like how short I cut it.  I can't wait until it's long enough to sport twist-outs and banktu knot out styles. In order to encourage growth, I've been applying my sulfur mixture every night and baggying.  I cowash 5-6 days per week. I M&S every morning.  I shampoo/DC weekly.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 8, 2012)

Smiley79 said:


> Thanks @faithVA...well not really, the hair is just there...*like a Florida Evans*...I just did my BC a couple weeks ago it is super short now but I would love some sort of definition. Thats why I was wondering maybe I just dont have curls.  good idea, I dont have any pics now, i can get to that though. Products: cowash with Suave, Cassia every other week, DC with AO WC or Silicone Mix. Leave in Organix Leave in. I do the GHE method...i seal with olive oil. Those are my basics...i keep it pretty simple. Oh and I am interested in trying Roux porosity control this week; not familiar with them but I am interested in giving it a try.


 
Smiley79,

Ha-Ha, at least twice a week, my dh looks at me and says "Dam, Dam, Dam!!"   I just hate that! He thinks its so funny-calling me Florida Evans!

As for as gel recommendations, Have you tried Kimmay-tube leave in recipe?  I made a batch last week for dd and I mixed in two dollops of Eco-Styler gel. The consistency is custard like.  It gives my dd great definition when doing twists or bantu knot out.  She has very, very, tightly coiled hair. 

I don't like using gel on my hair.  I did try CD Hair Pudding and it was OK.  I also spent $15 on a curl defining gel from the stylist that did my BC, but it leaves my hair dry.  So, I'm done with gels.  I just style with conditioners (CG method), let it airdry, M&S and plop on my wig.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 8, 2012)

[email protected] you DH. Thanks for the tip. Im open to try that because my hair has a love hate relationship with gel...lots of white film and little to no defintion. Waste of my time. I am keepign note of all these tips to gradually try different methods until I find the right fit for my hair. This is an amazing process tryign to figure what my hair needs and wants. smh.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I just BCD. How do you ladies plan on caring and styling your hair for the winter?


 
I wear my hair the same all year round  It will be in a twist out.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2012)

Smiley79 said:


> Thanks @faithVA...well not really, the hair is just there...like a Florida Evans...I just did my BC a couple weeks ago it is super short now but I would love some sort of definition. Thats why I was wondering maybe I just dont have curls.  good idea, I dont have any pics now, i can get to that though. Products: cowash with Suave, Cassia every other week, DC with AO WC or Silicone Mix. Leave in Organix Leave in. I do the GHE method...i seal with olive oil. Those are my basics...i keep it pretty simple. Oh and I am interested in trying Roux porosity control this week; not familiar with them but I am interested in giving it a try.


 
Look at some of the heads in this thread and see if you see one that looks like yours. That may give you some idea on the gel thing. If it looks like mine, gel is a no  But if it looks like anyone elses you stand a chance. I have no definition to speak of.


Why Roux porosity control? Are you having porosity issues? If you are low porosity it won't work for you. If your normal you don't need it. But if you are high porosity then it should work fine.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2012)

I wore my knotty fro to my interview today. It was cute to me  A few years ago I wouldn't have dared to wear my hair like this. 

The length in the front of my hair is fantastic. I wish the rest of my hair would catch up  Maybe 30 more days will do it. I need to dust but some of my hair is too short. And ssk's or not, I need that length.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 8, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I wore my knotty fro to my interview today. It was cute to me  A few years ago I wouldn't have dared to wear my hair like this.
> 
> The length in the front of my hair is fantastic. I wish the rest of my hair would catch up  Maybe 30 more days will do it. I need to dust but some of my hair is too short. And ssk's or not, I need that length.



Hope u get the job!! I'm in the same boat as u with u except my sides are short(er) as well.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Hope u get the job!! I'm in the same boat as u with u except my sides are short(er) as well.


 

I hope I get it. I will know tomorrow. 

We will make it APrayer4Hair. But I am probably going to complain the whole time


----------



## shortt29 (Oct 9, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I hope I get it. I will know tomorrow.
> 
> We will make it APrayer4Hair. But I am probably going to complain the whole time



Good luck faithVA!


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 9, 2012)

First of all faithVA I hope you get the job girl! As far as hair you do look like my hair twin, lol. My hair just looks dryer than yours. Yours looks well moisturized. Overall, it is similar. This morning I pulled out a bottle of S-curl spray I had lying around. I will try that for some days and see how it goes too. As my hair grows out from this fade, I will keep my fingers crossed that I have some curls eventually, lol.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2012)

shortt29 said:


> Good luck @faithVA!


 


Smiley79 said:


> First of all @faithVA I hope you get the job girl!


 
Thank You. I hope I do too. I should hear something today. 

I did realize how ready to go I am.


----------



## Herbanite (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm super late to this party lol But here it goes any way

1. I've actually been natural for 7 years. But I did my second big chop Aug '11. My last hair cut was May '12

2. Hair type/ describe your hair
Kinky, curly. 4/a, dense and thick . The strands are are thin though. I been taking b vits to keep my hair strong

3. Reggie/Products

Deep con once a week using Shea Moisture Mask Deep conditioner. Keep hair in twist 3-4 days and twist out the other days. Mist with water/glycerine/olive oil mixture.

4. Goal(s) 
Ultimate goal is mid back length. But for the next 12 months its to grow and retain 6 inches of hair. I can do it


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome Herbanite


----------



## sky035 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wecome Herbanite. You will like it here. 

I am at the stage where I feel like I need to do something with my hair erplexed. It's looking like BAA (at least in my mind) but it is too short to put into a ponytail and I cannot do braids (my scalp can't take the stress of braid and weaves) . Is anyone else at this stage? Are you putting your hair in twists, hiding your hair? Need some advice. I am on the job market and super concerned about finding a style that works for me.


----------



## sky035 (Oct 10, 2012)

Smiley79 said:


> anyone have curl cream or curl avtivator gel recommendeation. Eco made my hair hard and I just bought IC over the weekend, tried it this morning and had a head full of WHITE! Im so frustrated already already and Im only a couple weeks into my big chop. I did the steps above...light products and light handed and still had a full white head and might I add that not one curl popped with the IC Olive oil gel. Anyways, Im gonna go back to Eco Styler and pick up a jar and try that. Sorry for venting just frustrated. My goal is a super moisturized yet beautiful twa/fade. Maybe my hair isnt meant to curl. I gotta look into that.


 

Hugs)))))))) . I use a combination of things to get a soft but defined look. I also wear a WNG daily and I use it as a protective style, but am looking to do something else as my hair is growing and I need to switch things up:

#1 Combo: home made leave in, then ORS Curls Unleashed, then MJ Curly Pudding or Eco Styler

#2 Combo: home made leave in, then Paul Mitchell The Conditioner, then MJ CP or Eco Styler. 

#3 Combo: home made leave in, Curl Activator mixed with Glycerin (SCurl is the most moisturizing for my hair), Eco Styler.

I alternate with these three combos. My hair uses alot of product and I have learned from trial and error over the years that this gives me the most moisturized hair without the crunch.  It may not work for everyone though. HTH.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 11, 2012)

Things have been going pretty well. I think I'll start using heavier conditioners for CW  now that it's getting cooler. I bought a trial size of Paul Mitchell the conditioner and I love it!! I'm thinking of using it over KCKT or to refresh second day hair if I find daily CW too cumbersome for fall/winter. I can't figure out how to make oils/butters work for me. They seem to never penetrate


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought my hair was 5" to 6" before I chopped. And I was able to wear a puff. My hair is 4" now and nowhere near close to being able to wear a puff. Not sure how I got it so wrong.  Don't see a puff in my near future.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 14, 2012)

How are y'all tweaking your reggies as the weather cools down? I'm still going to try for daily co washing


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> How are y'all tweaking your reggies as the weather cools down? I'm still going to try for daily co washing


 
Not changing much. I am still cowashing/washing my hair 2x a week in the evening. So it is dry by the morning. The only thing I have added is oiling my scalp during the week because my scalp is drying out.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2012)

My SO asked me when I would be able to do something different with my hair. I told him I wish I knew  It's only about 3". I will need another 3" to put it in a puff. So that looks like around April of next year. I am considering putting in extensions in November to give me a break for a month or two. I will see how October goes.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 15, 2012)

So I was going to put some box braids in my hair to give me a break from looking at my orphan Annie fro... But these braiding chicas have lost their daggone mind with prices! Now I know why I never wear weave! I'm too cheap! Lmfao


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So I was going to put some box braids in my hair to give me a break from looking at my orphan Annie fro... But these braiding chicas have lost their daggone mind with prices! Now I know why I never wear weave! I'm too cheap! Lmfao


 
Yes it is pricey. I am still debating whether I am going to put in extensions myself. So far the answer is no. But I will consider month by month. I have several packs of Marley Braid hair, so I can do it anytime I have a free weekend.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 15, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> How are y'all tweaking your reggies as the weather cools down? I'm still going to try for daily co washing


 
I'm wigging it out for the winter.  I'll be cowashing about 5 days per week.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi ladies! I know it's been a long time but that's because I've been working on my regimen and I am pleased to say that I'm making very good progress 

To help with my shedding, which honestly isn't a lot anymore, it's just more than I like, I have added a few pieces of fresh garlic to deep conditioner that haven't made much difference for me. For example, I wanted to use up the last of my Nexxus Humectress and I had a jar of Silicon Mix. So I mixed them and put maybe 8 small pieces of garlic in it. I added a little oil and let it sit for about five days before I used it. I also added garlic to my castor scalp mix AND my black tea rinse lol. So on wash day I spritz and massage with the tea rinse, wait a little while, then apply the oil. While its in, I do house cleaning or exercise. The smell is downright atrocious! Barf. Then I shampoo lightly and apply the conditioner for about half an hour, taking care to massage still. Afterwards I do another light shampoo and then coat my hair in Tresemme Naturals conditioner while I detangle. I've only done this twice, but I've already noticed a decrease in my shedding. If I have to do this whole routine every week then gosh darnit I'm gonna do it til my shedding gets under control!


----------



## cinnespice (Oct 15, 2012)

sigh....hair growing like molasses but its growing.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 16, 2012)

My go to style as of late. I tweaked it a but by doing a twist out in the front to give more length, WnG in the back


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2012)

I dusted my ends tonight. I took off 1/4" to 1/2". I can still twist it, so thats good. Hopefully this will help my retention.


----------



## loved (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm thinking I want a blunt haircut and I'm trying to decide whether I should cut later when my hair grows out or now as it's growing? I cut the back  & the sides 3 months after the BC & 8 months out I'm trying to decide if I should do it again. Maybe just the back?

I'm going to straighten for Christmas. That will be 10 months.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2012)

My ends feel much better today. I unraveled my twists this morning with no snagging. I felt a few SSKs and cut those out as I ran into them. I'm sure I have some more but they are minimal.

I spritzed my hair with CD Tui Leave-in and then coated it with a moisturizer (not sure which one) and twisted. I think the TUI left my hair hard but I have great definition today. I also have great shine. So today it looks more like a twist out than a fro.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 18, 2012)

I ddont think I'm a twa anymore. Stretched, My back layers are at the neck. The crown, though, has 2inches before it even hits the top of my ears *sigh*. Shrunk it looks like 1" all over.

Too late to join the sl challenge, and in some areas I stil twa qualify so I will hang here til the end of the year. Hope no one minds


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> I ddont think I'm a twa anymore. Stretched, My back layers are at the neck. The crown, though, has 2inches before it even hits the top of my ears *sigh*. Shrunk it looks like 1" all over.
> 
> Too late to join the sl challenge, and in some areas I stil twa qualify so I will hang here til the end of the year. Hope no one minds


 
Lucky you. Definitely hang out until the end of the year. A new SL challenge will be starting soon. Just give it another month or two. The progress you make in the next two months will just put you further along.


----------



## Cruzankink (Oct 18, 2012)

Like DarkJoy my hair shrinks to almost nothing but when stretched it a small fro.

QUESTION:  When do you stop having a TWA?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2012)

Cruzankink said:


> Like @DarkJoy my hair shrinks to almost nothing but when stretched it a small fro.
> 
> QUESTION: When do you stop having a TWA?


 
I will stop calling it a twa when I can do something else with it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 18, 2012)

lol good point faithVA

Its so sad, even when it stretched to SL I couldnt even make pony because the shringage gets it down to literally the length of my thumb  Probably wont be able to make a substantial pony or attempt a bun until APL. O' course, then it will shrink to the length of my middle finger. 

lovin these crochet braids, btw.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2012)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];17075285]lol good point @faithVA
> 
> Its so sad, even when it stretched to SL I couldnt even make pony because the shringage gets it down to literally the length of my thumb  Probably wont be able to make a substantial pony or attempt a bun until APL. O' course, then it will shrink to the length of my middle finger.
> 
> lovin these crochet braids, btw.


 
Can you make a puff? I will consider myself out of twa stage when I can do a puff. Because there are a few styles I can wear between twa and bun. I won't ever have a pony. My curl is too tight for that.

My 1st stage is puff, 
....then twists, 
....flat twists, 
....twist outs that don't look like a fro
....1/2 of my twists in a bun, 
....a claw clip bun, 
Never got to the next two but was close
....fully twisted bun.
.... then maybe a full bun.


----------



## liloneonpc (Oct 19, 2012)

I bc'd Thursday night. I have about 1/4 inch of hair.
No regimen as of yet.
Took out braids and hair was breaking off, so I decided to bc-
I am also a super slow grower.
I barely have a twa.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 19, 2012)

liloneonpc said:
			
		

> I bc'd Thursday night. I have about 1/4 inch of hair.
> No regimen as of yet.
> Took out braids and hair was breaking off, so I decided to bc-
> I am also a super slow grower.
> I barely have a twa.



 

What are your plans? Will u be wearing your hair out or hiding it? I also BC'ed out of frustration. This is a place to vent or get help so don't be a stranger!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2012)

liloneonpc said:


> I bc'd Thursday night. I have about 1/4 inch of hair.
> No regimen as of yet.
> Took out braids and hair was breaking off, so I decided to bc-
> I am also a super slow grower.
> I barely have a twa.


 
Enjoy your new freedom liloneonpc. At 1/4 of hair, it doesn't get any easier. It is the ultimate wash and go.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 19, 2012)

Just realized that i was 6 months post relaxer on the 6th of this month. My progress to date


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2012)

My twa is growing slowly but surely. I dusted 1/4" to 1/2" and can still twist it fairly easily and was able to put in flat twists last night in less than 1 hour. It may have been 30 minutes but I didn't time it.

This morning I am wearing a head band and I am able to push it back further, like I like it and I still have hair up and over it  Before it just looked weird. Hopefully by the end of the year or end of January I will be back in a puff.


----------



## liloneonpc (Oct 19, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> What are your plans? Will u be wearing your hair out or hiding it? I also BC'ed out of frustration. This is a place to vent or get help so don't be a stranger!


I will be wearing it out and hiding it.
Went online and brought a wig just in case.
Not really a wig person, but you never know.


----------



## liloneonpc (Oct 19, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Enjoy your new freedom @liloneonpc. At 1/4 of hair, it doesn't get any easier. It is the ultimate wash and go.




That is one of the great things about it.


----------



## liloneonpc (Oct 19, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Just realized that i was 6 months post relaxer on the 6th of this month. My progress to date
> 
> View attachment 173031



Your hair is growing nicely.
Way to go.
Happy growing.


----------



## liloneonpc (Oct 19, 2012)

I forgot to mention I am 4B
and my goal is to be APL.


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi everybody!  I haven't posted here in a while.  I see everyone's still growing along.  

Good luck to the new BC'ers!

APrayer4Hair, very nice 6 months progress!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a stupid question I just ordered some Shea butter from butters-n-bars and well how do you use it? Do you melt it first or whip it I don't know please help!!


----------



## Evallusion (Oct 19, 2012)

I took out my kinky twists after a month.  Going for a sew-in tomorrow.  (praying she can catch my hair).  Will post pics depending on the outcome.  Depending on how I fare with the sew-in, I just ma make it my signature style for the long term.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2012)

Little by little its growing. Today while applying my conditioner I used clips to section off my hair and apply conditioner. First time I have been able to do that. Still not long enough to braid or twist in sections but it's a start. 

Pulled my hair up to see how far I am from a puff. If I keep my ends in good shape, I think a puff is in my future in February. The front is ready for a puff, but my back grows slower so it needs more time.


----------



## MissMariee (Oct 22, 2012)

UPDATE: my hairs still in the awkward stage but I managed to get it in only five flat twists going back last night! When i first bc I'd say I would do about ten. Yay, progress! I'm hoping to be sl by February. My back layer is about an inch away.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2012)

MissMariee said:


> UPDATE: my hairs still in the awkward stage but I managed to get it in only five flat twists going back last night! When i first bc I'd say I would do about ten. Yay, progress! I'm hoping to be sl by February. My back layer is about an inch away.


 
You have a lot of hair. This is a good stage to be in. You can do a quite a bit at this stage. Congratulations.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 22, 2012)

Decided to give HQS strawberry coconut lime oil co-cleanser a try again. Gave pretty good results however I had to follow with a moisturizing condish to make my hair feel how I like it.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 22, 2012)

Did my basic regimen last Thursday instead of yesterday. Kept my twists in til this morning for a twistout. I don't like it. I did smaller twists so my hair doesn't have the soft definition I like, it's smaller and crinkly. Oh well. Still loving my KCKT and Denman for detangling.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 23, 2012)

Ladies! I just came here to say that I loveeeeee castor oil. I put a little on my fingers and do a quick massage on my scalp before bed a few nights a week. But last night I also added a little to my actual hair strands. They feel great so far. Super soft and shiny. Idk why I thought I could get away without it


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2012)

So I'm finally able to get 2nd day hair. But man, trying to twist it up at the end of the 2nd day is torturous. I tried to mist it, moisturize it and twist it and it took me 2 hrs  So I won't be doing that anymore. Next if it's tight I will just cowash it and start over. I was trying to eliminate my midweek cowash but it will need to be longer to do that. Learned my lesson.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 24, 2012)

My routine is vanilla:

I cowash daily Using one of the following: GPB, PM the detangler, or GIO SAS/TTTT

moisturize: KCKT and PM the conditioner. Spritz some AVJ.

I rarely (read: never) DC

I don't put anything on my scalp and I don't use oils. I don't really detangle  other than the H2O pressure from the shower because I hate how my combed out fro looks. I have a few SSKs but I don't cut them cause I haven't noticed any "damage" from them. I feel like I should be doing more but if it ain't broke...

ETA: I also don't shampoo or take any type of growth aid topical/internal


----------



## sheanu (Oct 24, 2012)

What are you ladies doing now that winter is coming?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2012)

sheanu said:


> What are you ladies doing now that winter is coming?


 
The same as always;
Wash, DC, moisturize and twist on the weekends.
Cowash, moisturize and twist 1x midweek.
Oil my scalp 2x to 3x a week.
Moisturize and seal in the mornings if needed.


----------



## sheanu (Oct 24, 2012)

faithVA said:


> The same as always;
> Wash, DC, moisturize and twist on the weekends.
> Cowash, moisturize and twist 1x midweek.
> Oil my scalp 2x to 3x a week.
> Moisturize and seal in the mornings if needed.



Ok. I'm taking down braids after 3+ months of back to back wear. I noticed a lot of thinning but my hair grew well.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2012)

[USER=316389 said:
			
		

> sheanu[/USER];17114481]Ok. I'm taking down braids after 3+ months of back to back wear. I noticed a lot of thinning but my hair grew well.


 
Give your hair a lot of love for the next month. Braids give your hair a break to a point, but they can be stressful to the scalp.

Also give yourself a little time to learn your hair at this point. The first time around I wore extensions back to back and by the time I took them out, I had not clue what to do with my hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm two months post BC as of yesterday.  I have an inch or so of growth.  I'm still undecided as to whether I like being natural.  I BC out of frustration and I regret cutting my hair so short.   I'm going to continue wearing wigs as my protective style and see where I'm at in 4-6 months.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 24, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I'm two months post BC as of yesterday.  I have an inch or so of growth.  I'm still undecided as to whether I like being natural.  I BC out of frustration and I regret cutting my hair so short.   I'm going to continue wearing wigs as my protective style and see where I'm at in 4-6 months.



 hang in there. I did the same thing and had the same feelings as u. Trust me it gets better quicker than u know.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 25, 2012)

Trying something new today:

I feel like my hair needs some protein so I mixed up some DuoTex, HQS moisturizing dc, and a little GIO SAS. I then spritz my dry hair with h2o/ AVJ until soaking wet and applied my dc mix. I was afraid to use the protein by itself so i figured "watering" it down with some moisture would make it less harsh. Currently letting it soak in under a plastic cap. Will come back and edit this post with results.

UPDATE: Hair feels good and has nice definition. SO won't get his hands outta my hair  lol


----------



## Lynn84 (Oct 25, 2012)

sheanu said:


> What are you ladies doing now that winter is coming?


I'm going to try wigs this winter. I need to check out some videos and post on how to do this wig thing.

I plan to cut back washing & DC'ing to once a week.


----------



## Lynn84 (Oct 25, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> I'm two months post BC as of yesterday.  I have an inch or so of growth.  I'm still undecided as to whether I like being natural.  I BC out of frustration and I regret cutting my hair so short.   I'm going to continue wearing wigs as my protective style and see where I'm at in 4-6 months.


 I know how you feel. I did my BC on a whim and I have a love/hate relationship with it now . I want to wig it up this winter and see how it goes.


----------



## BonBon (Oct 25, 2012)

Annoyed my cornrows look anorexic lol. My hair has grown, but wish it was a little thicker.  erplexed


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2012)

I colored my hair Medium Brown last night. I like the color. And my twa is going to look so much better without all of the gray


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2012)

Here are my twists at almost 3 months


----------



## BonBon (Oct 27, 2012)

Vanthie said:


> Annoyed my cornrows look anorexic lol. My hair has grown, but wish it was a little thicker.  erplexed



I take that back. They feel small but when I took a picture they look on the thin side of medium.

 Having trouble keeping my hair properly soft atm since I ran out of a certain braid spray that is the best IMO.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 27, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Here are my twists at almost 3 months



These look great!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> These look great!!


 
Thank You. I hope the next 3 months are better than the first 3.


----------



## liloneonpc (Oct 28, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Here are my twists at almost 3 months
> 
> View attachment 174229



Your hair is growing nicely. Looking good.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2012)

^^Thank You liloneonpc


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 29, 2012)

I really need to figure out how to style my hair without cowashing first. I'm fighting a cold and I really should be going out with a wet head.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 29, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I really need to figure out how to style my hair without cowashing first. I'm fighting a cold and I really should be going out with a wet head.



Your hair looks long enough to twist. I have to wet daily with my TWA. Since starting CG refreshing curls with little water is getting very easy. Once my hsir is long enough, I will be twisting my hair.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 29, 2012)

DDTexlaxed it's definitely long enough to twist...I just don't know how


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 30, 2012)

I believe I'm tip toeing into the dreaded mullet phase O_O

I don't want to cut it but I feel like I'm in that commercial four soul glo


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 30, 2012)

Going to attempt to flat twist the front of my hair. *fingers crossed*


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 30, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @DDTexlaxed it's definitely long enough to twist...I just don't know how


I didn't either until I started watching you tube videos! You will be fine! I'm still unable to due to twa status.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @DDTexlaxed it's definitely long enough to twist...I just don't know how


 
Just practice with some of the hair up front and make a little bang.

1. Take a very small section of hair and split it into 2.
2. Grab the left section and cross it over the right section
3 Grab the piece that just crossed over with your right hand and then twist it counter clockwise.

Repeat steps 2 and 3.

It will take some practice. So if you practice with the front. if you don't like it you can just take it out and push it back.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I believe I'm tip toeing into the dreaded mullet phase O_O
> 
> I don't want to cut it but I feel like I'm in that commercial four soul glo


 
Push thru, push thru.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm hating doing my hair right now. I can't separate my hair in sections yet so it shrinks and shrinks while I'm trying to twist it. So spraying, stretching, detangling and twisting   Just being able to condition in sections is going to make all the difference in the world. Hopefull I will be able to do that in 60 more days. That's about 24 to 32 more hair sessions.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 30, 2012)

Did I tell tall I tried to straighten my hair?!

So I saw an article about one of the sister sister twins doing the BC and seeing her twa and then another shot with it straightened into the cutest pixie. So of course I was like "OMG I bet I have a pixie in this fro too and I'm gonna find it!" 

So I whip out the flat iron and star to straighten! Boy it was the biggest fail in life Lmfao I looked like a stuck a wet finger into a socket!!! No bueno!


----------



## BonBon (Oct 30, 2012)

LOL^

 I think I might straighten to see progress in the new year.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2012)

Heat is what got me to this twa. So I won't be messing with it anytime soon. And if I get tempted, I will just talk to my SO about it. I'm sure he will talk me down. 

I definitely won't be doing heat before I can get my hair fully in a bun.


----------



## nisemac (Oct 31, 2012)

sorry I haven't been around...work has been crazy and internet access here is inconsistent. i 'chopped' again. i had my stylist cut my hair shorter--he was very conservative when he cut the first time, since he hadn't cut hair like mine before.  This time around, he went for it and got all knots, split ends, and damage--big difference. i'm also taking this time to really figure out what works for my hair. right now, water/oil/leave-in/gel/oil combo works best. I get the best curl definintion for all my textures and my hair is soft and moisturized. Here's my routine:

1x month, clarify(if needed) with Aphogee/Shea moisture shampoo and a little baking soda (if needed); plan to start trying apple cider vinegar to clarify.

3-4x week, co-wash with V05 clarifying conditioner, Herbal Essences Hello Hydration, or Tressemme(sp) conditioners.  I use the V05 when I use gel or my Keratase Elixir Ultime oil to remove possible buildup.

1x week deep condition with Queen Helene cholesterol treament mixed with olive oil. I put on a plastic cap and my heat bonnet for about 15-20 minutes

Aphogee 2 step protein treatment as needed. Recently did one because I got my hair colored...yes, went back to the red!

Also, i rinse my hair every evening, and apply a dime size amount of leave in (Kinky curl or Giovanni direct) and top with jojoba oil. 

with the weather getting colder, i plan to start letting it grow and will be doing an inch by inch watch. right now, products and styling work together. no knots, no dryness--for me, right now, my hair is perfect. now i have to figure out how to get what i have now, to 6-10 inches and beyond, since i always get fed up and cut at those lengths. i'll work with my stylist at each stage on trimming to see it it makes a difference. right now, i'm finding that the Keratase seems to help with the knots--it has 'cones, but the 'good' ones. applied under or over my gel, it provides a nice slip and the hair shaft is smooth--even after my hair has dried. there are a couple of ingredients that fall on the tightlycurly.com warning list, used for fragrance, but i haven't had any issues.

will try to change my profile pic to show hair color.


----------



## BonBon (Oct 31, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Heat is what got me to this twa. So I won't be messing with it anytime soon. And if I get tempted, I will just talk to my SO about it. I'm sure he will talk me down.
> 
> I definitely won't be doing heat before I can get my hair fully in a bun.



 What happened Faith. How often were you using it.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2012)

nisemac

Glad you are making good progress. Since you have found a regimen and a stylist that work, the length will follow. I think you will get good retention. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2012)

Vanthie said:


> What happened Faith. How often were you using it.


 
Vanthie, I only used heat 2x in 3 years but it burned the protein in my hair and was irreparable. The only reason I was doing heat was to do a length check.  Just going to focus on getting really long twists that I can pile up on my head.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2012)

Decided to try to pin curl my hair tonight. Misted my hair with water, put on a little sta sof fro and then pin curled. I have no clue how this will come out. I have no pin curl skills. Hopefully the worse case scenario is that it will be a bandable afro.


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 2, 2012)

Sooooo...that sew-in I got...yeah...disaster...a beautiful disaster.  I learned a very valuable lesson...INVEST IN SOME GOOD QUALITY HAIR.  My weave was awesome for a week, then fell victim to a matted, tangled mess.  My "weave-ologist" did a great job with the sew in itself (Great sew in pattern) so I will go back to her with good quality hair in a couple of months.  I'm still in the cornrows from the sew-in (and will be keeping them in for the next 6 weeks), just wearing a wig overtop.

1st pic is the sew in
2nd pic is the wig
3rd pic is my real hair on Oct 20th.  I think its about 2 inches long (stretched).
4th pic is another wig I wear (please excuse my facial expression, I was blowing a kiss to my SO).

Tis all...


----------



## cinnespice (Nov 2, 2012)

So my mom wants me to start combing my hair. It's not long enough to twist yet where is a comb going. Other than that its growing. Going to get a wig made for the winter.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2012)

Found a way to section my hair. I used the goody bands and put my hair into 10 sections, 5 on each side after I put on my DC. It worked wonders. It may have taken a little longer to rinse and apply my product, but I saved a LOT of time since I didn't have to detangle. My hair feels much smoother and it was easier to apply product.

Now I'm going to style and my hair is already separated in sections


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2012)

I had a good hair wash day for a change. I oiled my scalp with my castor oil blend. Then I washed with Hair One Olive Oil. I actually like this. Can't wait to try the Hair One Argan Oil. I put my hair into 10 sections. Then I DCd with AO Blue Chamomile under my heat cap for 45 minutes.  I let the water absorb for 15 minutes. Then I put 1/4 tsp of oil on each section. I used As I Am Leave In on each section. I combed it through with my Hercules K-Comb. For styling. I misted small sections then used As I Am Curling Jelly and put in finger combs. It took me almost 3 hours but it came out pretty good for my first time. If this last all week I am set.

As I was doing this I think I learned a little bit about how to do a WNG on my hair.  I will try it on my next day off.


----------



## BonBon (Nov 3, 2012)

Evallusion

 What is the last short wig called? I think you look best in that one.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm really wanting to do some henna and indigo in my hair.  I'm kind of super broke so can't order any and there aren't any Indians let alone an Indian grocers to get stuff from.

I have henna that I brought back with me from India but that was to do body art with and I couldn't find indigo there. I'm scared to do henna w/o the indigo because I like having ink black hair. I don't want red or orange highlights in the sun or brassy greys


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 3, 2012)

Vanthie said:


> @Evallusion
> 
> What is the last short wig called? I think you look best in that one.



Vanthie  Its a Saga Remy Wig called Destiny in a 1B.  Its Human Hair and is the best Human Hair quality I've ever purchased.  The best place to get it from is divatress.com  Its cheapest there (40 bucks believe it or not) and shipping is fast.  This is my favorite wig as well and it last forever.  I have had it for almost a year and a half and it still looks like new.  I get the most compliments with this wig--even got stopped by TSA security at the airport and questioned about this hair.


----------



## sky035 (Nov 3, 2012)

I've been wearning a broaed headband with the front of my hair parted at the side and slicked back. I don't have a pic, but this style is helping we with this crazy stage that my hair is in . I must admit that I am not that great at styling.


----------



## Lynn84 (Nov 4, 2012)

*RANT*

The tangles, the tangles, the tangles!!!! I'm not even remotely out of the twa stage but the tangles and ssk's are driving me mad 

Its not long enough to twist or braid so all I can do is detangle it in the morning and before I go to bed and put on my bonnet or scarf. I wake up and there are those freakin tangles once again.

During the day I detangle it and I keep my hands out of my head but it still is tangled like crazy when I go to detangle before bed.

In the top of my head I have tiny coils but the back is more of a loose curl pattern and that part tangles worse than the top. UGH!!!

Am I doing something wrong here or do I have to just tough it out?

*END RANT*


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 4, 2012)

Lynn84 said:
			
		

> *RANT*
> 
> The tangles, the tangles, the tangles!!!! I'm not even remotely out of the twa stage but the tangles and ssk's are driving me mad
> 
> ...



I keep my hair extremely moisturized, only experiencing tangles if it is very dry.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 4, 2012)

Sooo...on Friday I bought the DCer by EDEN Bodyworks at Walmart. Wtf! I liked the ingredients but omg my hair feels awful. Absolutely awful. And I have no idea why. I called myself trying to get my hair products on the ground at local stores to prevent having to pay for shipping, stolen packages, etc. Nope. Not with this line. I know in my heart that I get great results with Silk Dreams conditioners and I love Hairveda's styling aids like oils, almond glaze, etc. I think I'll just stick with them and stop experimenting


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2012)

[USER=79403 said:
			
		

> Lynn84[/USER];17192767]*RANT*
> 
> The tangles, the tangles, the tangles!!!! I'm not even remotely out of the twa stage but the tangles and ssk's are driving me mad
> 
> ...


 
Please share what products you are using so we may help out.

Also how many inches of hair do you have? If you have 2.5" you have enough to twists or flat twists.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2012)

Here are my coils I did on Friday. I added earrings and that made them look better. My SO liked them and so did my girlfriend. I used to get this done at the salon. Glad I can do them myself. So I will be doing these weekly at least until January.

They aren't fresh. I slept on them two days. Last night I didn't have my bonnet. They held up pretty well considering.


----------



## curlyTisME (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm still adjusting to my new TWA. I'm studying abroad in South Africa right now, but I will be returning home in three weeks! Think I'm gonna get braids before I leave. The dry months ahead are gonna be a true test!! Lol, hopefully I will be able to keep my hair hydrated and in good condition!


----------



## kupenda (Nov 4, 2012)

faithVA OOOO! How did you do them? How long did it take? They look great!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2012)

kupenda said:


> @faithVA OOOO! How did you do them? How long did it take? They look great!


 
Thanks kupenda. This is my first time doing them and I was happy with them. 

I did my regular wash/DC routine and separated my hair in 10 sections with goody bands. Applied sunflower oil and As I Am leave-in to each section. Then I took a small section of each section, misted it with water to get it fairly wet, saturated it with As I Am Curling Jelly, combed it through and then twisted it/coiled it with my fingers.

It is was fairly simple. It took me about 2.5 to 3 hours while watching tv. I think as I keep doing them it won't take as long. It took me a little bit to get into a flow. It takes time up front but now I won't have to do my hair all week. That is such a relief. I was spending 30 to 60 minutes a day between styling, retwisting, detangling and moisturizing. This is definitely better.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 4, 2012)

faithVA so no gel or anything to hold? I think I'd have to use something stick for them to stay...


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2012)

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];17196669]@faithVA so no gel or anything to hold? I think I'd have to use something stick for them to stay...


 
I used the As I Am Curling Jelly.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 4, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Here are my coils I did on Friday. I added earrings and that made them look better. My SO liked them and so did my girlfriend. I used to get this done at the salon. Glad I can do them myself. So I will be doing these weekly at least until January.
> 
> They aren't fresh. I slept on them two days. Last night I didn't have my bonnet. They held up pretty well considering.



Ooh that came out cute!


I on the other hand ran around today looking like a troll doll. My hair is a hot mess you guys lol I don't know how I'm going to get through this grow out process. I'm much to lazy for this lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Ooh that came out cute!
> 
> 
> I on the other hand ran around today looking like a troll doll. My hair is a hot mess you guys lol I don't know how I'm going to get through this grow out process. I'm much to lazy for this lol
> ...


 
Thank You Mz.MoMo5235.

 at the troll doll. I can so relate. I have had many of those days.

I also feel you on it being a lot of work. Hang in there and hopefully you will find an easy style you like to wear.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 5, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I used the As I Am Curling Jelly.



Oops...I completely skipped that line in UR explanation...


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 5, 2012)

Style of the day: 







Mini twists in the back and two "flat twists" in the front. Doubt I'll be mini twisting all of it any time soon. 





Also probably won't twist from soaking wet anymore because they shrank a lot!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Style of the day:
> 
> View attachment 175877
> 
> ...


 
I think our hair may be close in length. Your twist look very nice. I don't think they look that bad shrunken.


----------



## Lynn84 (Nov 8, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Please share what products you are using so we may help out.
> 
> Also how many inches of hair do you have? If you have 2.5" you have enough to twists or flat twists.



faithVA
I wash every 3 days then deep condition. I'm using KeraCare detangling moisturizing shampoo and I recently started using Jocio Moisture (can't remember the exact name) for my DC.

I use Giovanni Direct leave in and seal with Jojoba oil and let it airdry. 

I've been trying Hairveda Whipped Cream as a moisturizer lately.

I had my ends trimmed about 2 weeks ago also. I have 3 inches in the top and the back and sides are about 2.5.

A lot of the products I have tried seem to just sit on my hair. I have clarified and did acv rinses but it still feels the same, its so weird.

Twist just unravel on me almost immediately so I just gave up on that until it gets longer. I'm just going to have to be patient and stop my whining .


----------



## faithVA (Nov 8, 2012)

Lynn84 said:


> @faithVA
> I wash every 3 days then deep condition. I'm using KeraCare detangling moisturizing shampoo and I recently started using Jocio Moisture (can't remember the exact name) for my DC.
> 
> I use Giovanni Direct leave in and seal with Jojoba oil and let it airdry.
> ...


 
If the products just sit then they probably are too heavy. As long as you are using lighter products as your first few layers you should be ok. Using a heavier moisturizer or cream as the last step is ok.

Not sure why you are getting so many tangles. But at that length and wearing it loose you do get shrinkage. Just make sure you are using something moisturizing before you detangle and that should help remove them easier.

You can always get some goody bands and band sections of hair before bed to reduce the detangling you have to do in the morning.

I know it's a tough length but in 2 months it will be easier.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 8, 2012)

Cosigning with faithVA I made some whipped Shea butter the other day to try out for skin and hair. It was a  for my hair. WAAAAY too heavy. I get my best results with a liquid-y leave in like KCKT or PM the conditioner. Does UR hair respond well to AVJ? I cut heavier products with it for better results. Lynn84


----------



## Lynn84 (Nov 8, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Cosigning with @faithVA I made some whipped Shea butter the other day to try out for skin and hair. It was a  for my hair. WAAAAY too heavy. I get my best results with a liquid-y leave in like KCKT or PM the conditioner. Does UR hair respond well to AVJ? I cut heavier products with it for better results. @Lynn84



I haven't used AVJ in a while. I think I will revisit that and try sectioning it at night with the rubber bands. I'm going to have to experiment and revisit some stuff until I find what works  .


----------



## faithVA (Nov 8, 2012)

These coils are convenient but I can't wait to wash my hair. My scalp is screaming at me  I'm going to wash tomorrow.


----------



## DarkChyld (Nov 9, 2012)

I am so happy I found the TWA support thread. I got my hair cut today by my scissor happy stylist. She's scissor happy but when my hair is in her hands, it grows and it's healthy. I was doing things on my own but not in a healthy way. So I hit reset and now I have a TWA faux hawk until it grows out again. I went from have SL hair when it was stretched to less than that all in the space of an hour. 
I messaged my sisters and my BFF and they told me that it's awesome and i look pretty. I showed my mom and while she said she had no words, she spoke freely. I've been 'encouraged' to ditch my minimalist makeup look in favor of strong eyes and earrings. Oh and I should wear wigs and go back to the weave. (to make a long uncomfortable conversation short) The joke is on her as my hair on the sides isn't long enough for cornrows. I'm confident that I did the right thing and at the end of the day, it's my hair.

So BC: November 9, 2012
Goal: SL for the moment
Reg: wash with deva curl no poo, condition with deva curl one condition
After wash: knot today leave in, castor/olive oil seal, and the end of a tub of cantu leave in
Then style with : the end of a tub of Eco Olive Oil Gel


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome DarkChyld. Glad you are taking it all in stride.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 10, 2012)

I finally got my avatar updated. I am going to nix the no cones to using cones in the winter. I'm experimenting with GVP the conditioner and eco gel with argon oil. I'm hoping to get multi day hair without having to co wash daily. I use castor oil on my scalp and hair for sealing. It is working well and my nape is now starting to grow. I'm hoping soon that I'll be able to do some twists. My nape is long enough, but the sides are still too short. It won't be for long, though. I am now moisturizing the sides better. It doesn't look or feel dry anymore.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2012)

It's been quiet in here. How are you ladies? Everything going well?

Since I've started wearing coils I don't have much to report. Now I get to just get up, put some oil on my scalp and at night put on my satin bonnet.  Hope to do this for several more weeks.

My only focus now is to keep my hands out of my hair 

I thought about joining the SL 2013 challenge but that's so far away decided not to put pressure on myself. So I'm here to stay through most of 2013


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have no clue when to join the sl challenge.  Right now I would be happy just to be able to put my hair into a pony tail. But that feels so far away.

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I have no clue when to join the sl challenge. Right now I would be happy just to be able to put my hair into a pony tail. But that feels so far away.
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


 
Neither do I. I don't know which part of my hair I want to use to mark SL. If I use the back, then yes I will be SL by next year. If I use the crown, then definitley now. If I use the front and pull it forward, um, maybe I will be close 

I will give it until January and re-evaluate. Right now I don't feel like I have enough growth to even worry about it.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey all!

My go to "style" 





Will be 6 months post BC ON 12/7 
I'm still cowashing daily and moisturizing. Most days I just throw on a headband.  I bought some marley braid hair and plan in getting this style in a few weeks 










[


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 16, 2012)

DCed overnight with HQS pineapple honey & hibiscus dc mixed with grapeseed oil and agave nectar. My hair is really soft! 

Went to whole foods today and picked up AO HSR and Everyday Shea moisturizing condish


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been in a major hair slump. I don't want to say I regret cutting my hair off and donating it because it was for such a good cause.. But I am really missing my hair.

I got some colored headband to help maybe jazz things up. 

I'm feeling unattractive and not as feminine which is so weird because when it was buzzed all the way to about Aug I felt so fierce!!!

I'm sure I'm just still coping with that weird grow out phase mixed in with other personal issues that are not hair related.

I don't know 

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 17, 2012)

I found a great combo so I no longer have to wet my hair to refresh my WNG. Castor oil refreshes everything perfectly! I no longer have to even worry about curls drying out! I'm doing this until my TWA is long enough to twist. A few drops is all I need. Also I add a few drops of Afroveda's hibiscus oil. I am doing my wash n gos with GVP conditioner as a leave in and eco argon oil gel. Best combo, ever. It even works well with eco olive oil gel. I am loving the fact I no longer have to worry about wet hair in the winter and I can get 7 day hair as well.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2012)

[USER=95107 said:
			
		

> Mz.MoMo5235[/USER];17290351]I've been in a major hair slump. I don't want to say I regret cutting my hair off and donating it because it was for such a good cause.. But I am really missing my hair.
> 
> I got some colored headband to help maybe jazz things up.
> 
> ...


 
I understand. I felt the same way. When my hair was shaved I thought I was cute. Then I got that boy fro  I didn't like it at all. Really big earrings, mascara and lipstick helped me through that phase.

Another 2 months and you will be in another phase. Hang in there.

It was sweet of you to donate.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I found a great combo so I no longer have to wet my hair to refresh my WNG. Castor oil refreshes everything perfectly! I no longer have to even worry about curls drying out! I'm doing this until my TWA is long enough to twist. A few drops is all I need. Also I add a few drops of Afroveda's hibiscus oil. I am doing my wash n gos with GVP conditioner as a leave in and eco argon oil gel. Best combo, ever. It even works well with eco olive oil gel. I am loving the fact I no longer have to worry about wet hair in the winter and I can get 7 day hair as well.


 
Glad you found a combo that works. Sounds nice and easy.

I am wearing my very first wng today. I have no idea if I will have 2nd day hair tomorrow.  I'm just excited that I have one today


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm trying to find the sl 2012 thread... I feel like I need to see where sl is actually at lol. But I can only find the 2013 one 

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 18, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to find the sl 2012 thread... I feel like I need to see where sl is actually at lol. But I can only find the 2013 one
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



I feel ya...other than the obvious (touching UR shoulders) I think of it as the bottom of UR neck where the little "knot" is 

Sorta OT I have no idea where the "crown" is? Is that the very middle???

_/ <--- a chair for me to have a seat lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, the tippy top of your head where a babies soft spot is.

Or the whole area of hair that would be inside the crown if you were wearing a crown or tiara

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## nisemac (Nov 19, 2012)

just poking my head in....was reading the comments about wngs. for me, second or third day hair meant just spritzing with water and a little oil to refresh.

i tend to rinse my hair pretty much every night with a twa. i leave it dripping wet, add a touch of leave in and a little oil and air dry. in the morning, i spritz with water, then add gel and oil/serum--its the first thing i do. by the time i leave, hair is barely damp.

that works for up to 2 inches...after that   btw, sig pic has new hair color....still working on my webcam


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2012)

My hair is about 4" and I did get 2nd day hair out of my WNG. I put water on my finger tips and massage it into my roots. If I spritze my hair it will unravel the curls and just frizz out. Then I put oil on my finger tips and massaged that in.

It was good for my 1st wng. I won't try another wng until the spring when my hair is longer.


----------



## nisemac (Nov 20, 2012)

faithVA said:


> My hair is about 4" and I did get 2nd day hair out of my WNG. I put water on my finger tips and massage it into my roots. If I spritze my hair it will unravel the curls and just frizz out. Then I put oil on my finger tips and massaged that in.
> 
> It was good for my 1st wng. I won't try another wng until the spring when my hair is longer.


 
i'm just the opposite...the more water I add the better the curl definition. i had to add product to my hair while sopping wet.  otherwise, i get frizz.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2012)

^^I think the thing with my hair is that it doesn't get sopping wet. I think I got it there 1 time when I finger combed my hair with conditioner for 45 minutes.  But I've never been able to get it there again. Water just doesn't absorb into my hair like that. It also doesn't really weigh it down.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 2, 2012)

6 month update:


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2012)

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];17397559]6 month update:


 
Great progress. Can't wait to see what 6 more months brings you.


----------



## soulglo (Dec 3, 2012)

=/
i'm still having problems with split ends

maybe it's time that i invest in some more hair shears
any recommendations?

i placed an order for a steamer 

sigh (pocket strain)


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm 3 months post BC as of 11/23. Here are my progress pics:


----------



## robot. (Dec 3, 2012)

*peeks in* So this is like my third time with a twa.  I'll be hanging out in here.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome robot.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 4, 2012)

So I still don't have enough hair to pull back at least on the sides. Got sick of wng and had an allergic reaction to crochet braid hair.  :-(

On yt, found stuffed twists and rolls. The link below she rolls Marley hair in her 2strand twists to give the French roll volume. My hair is loose and looks just as good. As long as u have enough to grab and don't get greedy on the thickness it works! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqv-0j1Bpm0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Since my sides are short, i make 1 stuffed roll on each side and either bun the ends in back or roll them up. Been rocking a few variations to work. Yay!


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Dec 4, 2012)

bantu knots until the end of the month then I'm getting braids


----------



## robot. (Dec 5, 2012)

Trying out the kimmaytube leave in with a natural gel and the combo is really nice. The leave-in makes my hair oily but it could be because I used jbco instead of castor oil. Not sure.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 7, 2012)

Same ol same ol here. Waiting on my mop to grow out and do something different.

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2012)

I did a coil out for my xmas party and it actually came out nicely. And I easily get 2nd day hair out of it. Maybe in the new year, I will wear coils from Sunday through Wednesday and then a coil out Thursday through Satruday. 

If I can learn to do my coils larger and quicker, maybe I can do a coil out Monday - Wednesday and redo Wednesday night and repeat. hmm, It's worth looking into.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi ladies! Checking back in. I've been in a bit of a slump lately, so I've been avoiding this thread. But basically, I don't like my hair. My 4b (I think) hair is gorgeous. It's springy and looks great in twistouts. It loves all products like its the first time and never let's me down. My 3b to 4a hair can kick rocks. It tangles, frizzes, knots, and refuses to stay properly moisturized. It only looks decent in a twistout, but its hard to get it there because its so busy trying to sabotage the twist. I've been having a lot of breakage with those areas too. So I trimmed a bit. 

I got a few products (some protein, some moisturizing) and for the next few months I'm really going to focus on finding out what my hair likes in the winter. I'd rather get extensions and keep it moving tho


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 8, 2012)

So I wanted to attempt to straighten my hair again but my flat iron is too big for my current length so I decided to whip out the hot comb!!!

Problem is I have no idea where it's at! I only brought my flat iron and blow drier with me to India and packed up my hot comb and all of my curling irons. I've been unpacked for months now but it only just now hit me I never found those items o_o 

So I need to buy a new hot comb. Before I owned the gold n hot elect 20 setting hot comb but I'm open to get a better one.

No real complaints about the gold n hot, it lasted forever. Just thought I'd see if you ladies knew of any better ones.

Also it has to be an electric one, I do not trust my self with an oven or stove to heat up a hot comb. I would end up bald, homeless from fire, in the e.r. Or all of the above

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2012)

^^I don't have any recommendations. Haven't bought any straightening tools in over 10 years  And currently don't own any. There may be an old pressing comb thread around here that may help.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 8, 2012)

I did a a search and couldn't find anything

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## soulglo (Dec 8, 2012)

so ladies... maybe someone has similar experience...

it seems like i always have a problem with splits
with my first bigh chop and my hair grew out then with my relaxer and now with my twa again 
and i have this one spot that grows in funny (either from the professional relaxer that i had 1year ago or this stylist burning me)
anyways...

- i use a satin scarf
- i clip my ends
- i'm in protecting extensions most of the times (i'm taking a break this month)
- i don't use heat
- my hair isn't dyed 

so i'm not sure what's going on
- when i up my moisture my hair breaks
- when i up my protein my hair still breaks :/ (maybe i'll continue to up my protein in my hair and use a moisturizing leave in)

thoughts?


----------



## soulglo (Dec 8, 2012)

faithVA said:


> ^^I think the thing with my hair is that it doesn't get sopping wet. I think I got it there 1 time when I finger combed my hair with conditioner for 45 minutes.  But I've never been able to get it there again. Water just doesn't absorb into my hair like that. It also doesn't really weigh it down.


do you have low porosity?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 9, 2012)

soulglo said:


> so ladies... maybe someone has similar experience...
> 
> it seems like i always have a problem with splits
> with my first bigh chop and my hair grew out then with my relaxer and now with my twa again
> ...



Maybe you should think from the inside. How much water do you drink? Any vit or minerals? Exercise?

I know most people don't think of the inside stuff when they think of split ends but if the entire hair shaft is healthy then it will be less prone to splitting

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## soulglo (Dec 9, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Maybe you should think from the inside. How much water do you drink? Any vit or minerals? Exercise?
> 
> I know most people don't think of the inside stuff when they think of split ends but if the entire hair shaft is healthy then it will be less prone to splitting
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


thanks for your response ...

- i've been taking my iron pills more consistently (this seems to be helping)

- i just noticed that i had less shedding/breakage today!!!! yay (don't know if it's a combo of all of these things: iron pills (cvs brand), new hair shears, my new steamer, or the cocoa detangling ghee  it may be because of my protein steam session 

- i stopped taking salmon oil (was making my nails weak + i was experiencing weird pain in my legs in the morning)

- i take msm when I feel the need to

- i take Alive multivitamin practically everyday

- all i drink is water (average 5, 16.9oz) but i could definitely up my water intake 

- and... i dislike cooking meat and i'm not  a fan of protein shakes so my protein intake could also use improving hmmm but i'm not sure how to work around this

[food for thought]


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 9, 2012)

soulglo said:


> thanks for your response ...
> 
> - i've been taking my iron pills more consistently (this seems to be helping)
> 
> ...



Beans and lentils.is what the Indians use for protein as the don't eat meat or don't eat much. Also if you like milk that is a great source of the protein. Or if you don't, soy, almond, and some other non lactate milk will work.

I'm a big believer that what you put in your body has a bigger effect on your hair then what you put on it.

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2012)

soulglo said:


> do you have low porosity?


 
Yes my hair is low porosity.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2012)

I can finally wash my hair in 6 sections.  It is going to make doing my hair so much easier.  I thought it would be sometime next year before I would be able to do this.


----------



## BonBon (Dec 10, 2012)

I just tried banding my hair after my wash with ouchless bands yesterday.

 I can't believe I''ve been here (and natural) since 2007 and not tried stretching my hair in this way *-_-*. Yay for drying with little shrinkage.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 14, 2012)

So I'm rearranging my house which includes room and bathroom and I just discovered exactly how much coconut oil I brought back with me! Lol I was shocked and almost ashamed! Almost

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Lynn84 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm "out of the game" ladies. I just didn't have the patience anymore *sigh*. I self relaxed and I'm just going to have to keep it as healthy as I can.

I dunno how I feel about it, on one hand I'm a lil happy but on the other I miss my TWA.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So I'm rearranging my house which includes room and bathroom and I just discovered exactly how much coconut oil I brought back with me! Lol I was shocked and almost ashamed! Almost
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


 
Wish I could give you mine too


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2012)

Lynn84 said:


> I'm "out of the game" ladies. I just didn't have the patience anymore *sigh*. I self relaxed and I'm just going to have to keep it as healthy as I can.
> 
> I dunno how I feel about it, on one hand I'm a lil happy but on the other I miss my TWA.


 
Hope it works out for you. Enjoy your hair whatever way you choose to wear it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 14, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Wish I could give you mine too



You don't like evco?! Boy I love this stuff! I use it on my hair and skin and I cook with it! I was shocked to see I brought so much back though lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2012)

^^No it makes my hair hard. I will probably use the rest up on my body to get rid of it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 14, 2012)

faithVA said:


> ^^No it makes my hair hard. I will probably use the rest up on my body to get rid of it.



Oh for the hair I get a bottle and do half the bottle evoo, 1/4 evco, 1/4 castor oil, then some drops of eo.

I find 100% evco can make things crunchy too

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2012)

Sounds good.

I stick to the lighter oils sunflower oil. And now using some avocado and apricot oil. My hair doesn't seem to be too fond of oils. Sometimes it will tolerate olive oil I've gone through a lot of bottles in the past few years.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah that's true. My hair loves oil but only on top of a moisturizer. My hair even likes heavy oils like castor

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Caychica (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey everyone! I will be joining this thread. The TWA is new for me and I will take all the support I can get. Off to read through! 

1. N/A - grew back from chemo starting May 2012 

2. Hair type/ describe your hair
I think I'm 3B/3C. The curls in the front are more defined and tighter. Curls in the back are loose. The hair around my edges grows slow, breaks much easier and my scalp has been REALLY dry since my hair started growing back.

3. Reggie/Products
Wash when I can't take it anymore (lol) with homemade black soap shampoo. 
Cowash daily, D/C weekly with Aunt Jackie's In Control conditioner every other day
Once a week homemade scalp treatment (lemon juice, olive oil, tea tree oil)
Spray with coconut oil+tea tree oil mixture, Castor oil on edges nightly
Moisturize with Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie

4. Goal(s)
Healthy, thick, MBL+ hair

5. Current pic or pic of BC - Taken Nov 4. 2012


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2012)

[USER=141800 said:
			
		

> Caychica[/USER];17484433]Hey everyone! I will be joining this thread. The TWA is new for me and I will take all the support I can get. Off to read through!
> 
> 1. N/A - grew back from chemo starting May 2012
> 
> ...


 
Welcome. And congratulations on completely the chemo. Wishing you many years of health.

Since you have had chemo, you probably still have a lot of chemicals in your body. You may want to do some type of scalp detox with a mudwash or any other products that speak of detox. You can also use Aubrey Organic conditioners because they are also scalp treatments.


----------



## Caychica (Dec 14, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Welcome. And congratulations on completely the chemo. Wishing you many years of health.
> 
> Since you have had chemo, you probably still have a lot of chemicals in your body. You may want to do some type of scalp detox with a mudwash or any other products that speak of detox. You can also use Aubrey Organic conditioners because they are also scalp treatments.



Thank you.

Oh thanks so much! My scalp needs something! It's driving me crazy 
I will definitely look into that asap.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 14, 2012)

I started this thread and haven't been very active   Imma do better 


Welcome Caychica !! faithVA gave great advice! HHG!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2012)

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];17485133]I started this thread and haven't been very active   Imma do better
> 
> 
> Welcome @Caychica !! @faithVA gave great advice! HHG!!


 
Is that a commitment to be more active?


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 14, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Is that a commitment to be more active?



Absolutely. This thread has potential to be a great resource so I will be updating more often.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yay!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 14, 2012)

I wish I would've given my natural hair a chance b4 coloring. I was so self conscious about bcing that I colored the same day. Idk if the dryness I'm experiencing is due to color or just my natural hair in general. I bought a steamer and just trying diff methods 2 retain moisture. No breakage just dryness. Will be trying acv rinses to help close cuticle. No styling ideas other than headbands or clips. I need to work on keeping hair stretched.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2012)

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];17485425]I wish I would've given my natural hair a chance b4 coloring. I was so self conscious about bcing that I colored the same day. Idk if the dryness I'm experiencing is due to color or just my natural hair in general. I bought a steamer and just trying diff methods 2 retain moisture. No breakage just dryness. Will be trying acv rinses to help close cuticle. No styling ideas other than headbands or clips. I need to work on keeping hair stretched.


 
What brand of color did you use? As you let it grow out can you tell a difference between your newgrowth and the colored hair?

My hair is colored as well but my hair has always been dry even when relaxed. But I do wonder if the issue with my ends are due to color or just due to harsh I was with my hair when it was first cut. My new growth feels soft and smooth most times. My ends always feel rough.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Absolutely. This thread has potential to be a great resource so I will be updating more often.


 
I think you will see more people join if the thread stays active. Threads that stay on the first 2 pages usually have more people join and post. And it is a constant reminder to people already in the thread to post.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 14, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> What brand of color did you use? As you let it grow out can you tell a difference between your newgrowth and the colored hair?
> 
> My hair is colored as well but my hair has always been dry even when relaxed. But I do wonder if the issue with my ends are due to color or just due to harsh I was with my hair when it was first cut. My new growth feels soft and smooth most times. My ends always feel rough.



I think it was a clairol color. I had it professionally done (twice  ). I can tell a diff btw the new growth and colored part. Sounds a lot like UR hair actually. My hair does not retain moisture all day.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2012)

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];17485493]I think it was a clairol color. I had it professionally done (twice  ). I can tell a diff btw the new growth and colored part. Sounds a lot like UR hair actually. My hair does not retain moisture all day.


 
I don't have any advice for you. I was just curious. But now that your hair is growing out, you can slowly trim the color out and just take really good care of the hair that is growing in. 

I am graying and I don't plan on graying gracefully so I will be coloring my hair until I can't color anymore.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 15, 2012)

I can finally flat twist my hair. Some are really fuzzy, but I am counting this a victory!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I can finally flat twist my hair. Some are really fuzzy, but I am counting this a victory!


 
 I feel you girl. Every movement is worth celebrating.

I also agree with your siggy. I miss my twist too  I never thought I would miss them this much.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm pretty irritated with my self right now. At my length most of you ladies would be able to do so much and yet I'm so hair style unskilled all I can do is wear my orphan Annie fro 

Le sigh 

Ok, enough feeling sorry for my self lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 15, 2012)

So I found my hot comb. Decided to press my hair. I have it pinned and tied down for the night. I'll take pix tomorrow. I pray it looks ok. Not so fond of the current look before I tied it up lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 16, 2012)

I moisturized and put my hair in a bunch of little ponytails last nite and baggied. Woke up and fluffed with a headband in the front. Worked out pretty well and a welcomed alternative to daily CW in the a.m.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 16, 2012)

I will be joining this thread soon. I will be getting a fade in May, right after my graduation.
I'm so excited!
I am only keeping hair on my head for the winter and to satisfy my parent's dreams of a nice long press underneath my graduation cap


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 16, 2012)

So even with pressing my hair I couldn't get it totally straight. I wore a headband because I thought it looked retarded by it's self. Either way I'm not feeling it 













I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2012)

^^ It looks straight to me and it looks pretty. Maybe you just have to get used to it since you haven't seen your hair straight in a while.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2012)

Tryin a WNG with Taliah Waajid Curly Cream. It looks good so far. Just not sure how it will look in the morning. I may finger coil it tonight because I know I'm not going to want to do anything during the week


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 16, 2012)

faithVA said:


> ^^ It looks straight to me and it looks pretty. Maybe you just have to get used to it since you haven't seen your hair straight in a while.



I'm sure you're right. I think I'm just at a phase where I don't like my hair no matter what right now  people at work thought it looked fine but they know how I am about my hair so they could have lied so I wouldn't cry lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm sure you're right. I think I'm just at a phase where I don't like my hair no matter what right now  people at work thought it looked fine but they know how I am about my hair so they could have lied so I wouldn't cry lol
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


 
It did look fine. You just have to relax. It's a long journey so settle in  There will be good days and not so good days but there will be more good days than not.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 16, 2012)

Omg I just made a ponytail!!!

It's the smallest most pathetic ponytail ever, but it's a ponytail none the less!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 16, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:
			
		

> Omg I just made a ponytail!!!
> 
> It's the smallest most pathetic ponytail ever, but it's a ponytail none the less!
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



That's awesome!! And UR straightened hair looks good to me!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 16, 2012)

I had to take a pic of this thing lol 



I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 19, 2012)

Rocky91 said:
			
		

> I will be joining this thread soon. I will be getting a fade in May, right after my graduation.
> I'm so excited!
> I am only keeping hair on my head for the winter and to satisfy my parent's dreams of a nice long press underneath my graduation cap



Didn't u chop already


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 19, 2012)

^^why, yes I did lol.

Please provide:

1. BC date- December 17, 2012

2. Hair type/ describe your hair-4a/b mixture, fine and finicky

3. Reggie/Products-This go round, I want to attempt to take better care of my hair with better quality ingredients. I will have to do some experimenting.
but I guess:
cowash every day to every other day-suave humectant
tie down durag every night and brush.
wash and dc once a week (idk if i'm gonna waste DC on my scalp for now, so we'll see lol
I just bought some natural products from Walgreens, Bioinfusion
oil my scalp-castor oil, jojoba oil, and I want some coconut oil
Moisturize-I have shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie but I may hold off on using it cause i don't know if i want it on my scalp.
Define-Ecostyler gel

4. Goal(s) 
to have hair again. I want to see if I can do SL in a year. Is that too ambitious?

Edited to add:
5. Current pic or pic of BC
starting from 0.0000001 inches of hair and excited to see it as it grows






You guys will have to indulge my over-participation in this thread but I need something to alleviate my boredom and remind me not to get back in the barber's chair again.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 19, 2012)

Rocky91 said:


> ^^why, yes I did lol.
> 
> Please provide:
> 
> ...



If I looked that good in a fade I'd rock it through summer! Its very becoming on you! Love it!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 20, 2012)

Rocky91,

Simply gorgeous!! You are rocking that fade!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 20, 2012)

Rocky91 u look great


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Rocky91 u look great




Enjoy your new hair cut. Do as little as possible to it. There will be plenty of time to do a regimen. But you can enjoy the first 30 days of just pure freedom


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 20, 2012)

I miss those freedom days. I often think about re-shaving. But I miss my hair so I have to suck it up and keep growing

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 20, 2012)

I liked my hair yesterday


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 20, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I liked my hair yesterday



Your hair did come out cute! I love it!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2012)

^^It's great to have a good hair day. It helps us stay or get back on track.


----------



## Shinka (Dec 20, 2012)

Guess I'll join you ladies 

1. BC date: Dec 20th 2012

2. Hair type/ describe your hair: 4a medium density, fine hair around edges and nape

3. Reggie/Products: Lekair conditioner for DCs- few hours 1x/wk. sulfate free tea tree shampoo from trader joes I will use every week. Plan to cowash midweek whatever conditioner I have on hand. Use oil or cream at night. Plan to damp, mist with leave in and gel with echo styler in am.

4. Goal(s): 6 inches by next December 2013 ( hair is about an inch now). That's a inch every two months: I plan to exercise at least every other day for circulation, take my multivitamin and eat clean 6x/wk.

Edited to add:
5. Current pic or pic of BC


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 20, 2012)

Shinka


----------



## Shinka (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't like my BC and I fully figured out why. It's not even like a fresh barber cut. I don't want to spead another $20 on a trim, but I need my hair to look neat since I will be wearing this hairstyle...Sigh! Decisions decisions



Nasty tail eww



Looks like I did a home hack job. She was a licensed beautician

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2012)

Shinka said:


> I don't like my BC and I fully figured why. It's not even like a fresh barber cut. I don't want to spead another $20 on a trim, but I need my hair to look neat since I will be wearing this hairstyle...Sigh! Decisions decisions
> 
> View attachment 183109
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Shinka. 

Visit a licensed barber if you need to, to get a shape up. It's worth $20 to enjoy your hair. Getting a good shape now will give you a base while you are waiting for it to grow out.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 20, 2012)

Shinka I know u probably don't wanna hear this cause I hated my BC too. The stylist also took too much off my hair but it grows quickly and will be def get better. 

look at this mess had

View attachment 183145


----------



## BonBon (Dec 21, 2012)

Is your hair naturally reddish APrayer4Hair It looks pretty.

 Growth is going good but when I combed it out I noticed I still have thin patches on the top towards the back and at the sides. They have been like that for years and now I'm wondering if its relaxer damage from ages ago The hair generally seems more fragile and soft there. Nursing it with MN and JBCO


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 21, 2012)

Vanthie nope, I'm a bottle redhead lol


----------



## Shinka (Dec 21, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Shinka I know u probably don't wanna hear this cause I hated my BC too. The stylist also took too much off my hair but it grows quickly and will be def get better.
> 
> look at this mess had



Yours actually looked good and even. If it was even I would mind the length. Guess I will take "faithva advice and get it evened out. The unevenness impacts how it coils too

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shinka (Dec 21, 2012)

Barber worked a miracle. I mourn the loss all my hard earned 5 months of new growth. Sigh, at least it looks better.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2012)

[USER=26733 said:
			
		

> Vanthie[/USER];17529289]Is your hair naturally reddish APrayer4Hair It looks pretty.
> 
> Growth is going good but when I combed it out I noticed I still have thin patches on the top towards the back and at the sides. They have been like that for years and now I'm wondering if its relaxer damage from ages ago The hair generally seems more fragile and soft there. Nursing it with MN and JBCO



Keep nursing it. It can get better. I have thickened my crown up immensely.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2012)

Shinka said:


> View attachment 183223
> Barber worked a miracle. I mourn the loss all my hard earned 5 months of new growth. Sigh, at least it looks better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It looks really good. With a good starting shape you will feel more comfortable with it as it grows out. I think it is better to enjoy your hair while it grows out vs. holding on to a little length and dreading the next 2 to 3 months. 

I understand how you feel. I cut off 3 years worth of work. It was gone within an hour  I cut my hair off in August and it was tough going. But each month it gets better and it will be the same for you. Hang in there.


----------



## Shinka (Dec 21, 2012)

faithVA said:


> It looks really good. With a good starting shape you will feel more comfortable with it as it grows out. I think it is better to enjoy your hair while it grows out vs. holding on to a little length and dreading the next 2 to 3 months.
> 
> I understand how you feel. I cut off 3 years worth of work. It was gone within an hour  I cut my hair off in August and it was tough going. But each month it gets better and it will be the same for you. Hang in there.



You are very right. I know that uneven hacked job would have stressed me out  thanks for the encouragement!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 21, 2012)

Looking forward to keeping this thread going in the new year. I have a long while before I graduate to something else.

Dumb question: do u measure from straightened hair or curly? It'll be forever before i have some hangtime


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 23, 2012)

Shinka, the shape looks great! it is worth it, trust me. i'm a big fan of having some type of shape to one's hair-styling is easier.

My scalp is soo itchy....ugh.
I am gonna stick to just shampooing and no cowashing for now-my scalp is not a fan of conditioner.
It also feels like it is growing already and getting more filled in and it's just been a week! Now I understand why men are always at the barber.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 26, 2012)

I trimmed for the 1st time last nite since my BC. I'll assess how they feel after I CW


----------



## Incredible1ne (Dec 26, 2012)

Good morning, I guess I'll post in this thread.  I've BCed again at the end of October.  Currently I have about an inch of hair.  I am very bored with my hair and used to doing something with it but at this stage I guess it's best to let it be.  I'd like to color it or do something interesting but I don't wanna risk damage.  Just rocking the boring TWA for now.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 26, 2012)

Incredible1ne said:
			
		

> Good morning, I guess I'll post in this thread.  I've BCed again at the end of October.  Currently I have about an inch of hair.  I am very bored with my hair and used to doing something with it but at this stage I guess it's best to let it be.  I'd like to color it or do something interesting but I don't wanna risk damage.  Just rocking the boring TWA for now.



 I colored my hair the same day I BC'ed and I regret it. No breakage or shedding but dryness sucks. Natural hair already tends to be drier. Then color on top of that


----------



## Incredible1ne (Dec 26, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I colored my hair the same day I BC'ed and I regret it. No breakage or shedding but dryness sucks. Natural hair already tends to be drier. Then color on top of that



That's my fear.  It's already dry as it is so I'ma just leave well enough alone.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 26, 2012)

^^ try rinses or semi permanent color. And moisturizing DC's often.

I would like to say i will avoid color completely this time around but i know that is a LIE, lol so i will just take as many precautions as i can.

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## kupenda (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi ladies! just a quick update. 

Lately ive been very chill with my hair. ive started using bee mine sulfur growth serum twice a week a few days before wash day. i dont keep it in my hair too long. SO says it makes me smell like matches 

Today in an effort to use up my stash, i mixed tresemme naturals and V05 something or other conditioners and did a light finger detangle before rinsing in the shower. i let it airdry without leave ins or anything and i must admit, the results are pretty nice! smooth, soft hair. 

Growth wise, I have passed '"pointer finger" length and am quickly approaching "middle finger" length. my twistouts are getting a little wonky due to the length so i wear a scunci headband or one of those elastic bands with flowers on them to keep my hair in the front from flopping over. I am using Curls Passion Fruit something or other paste on my hairline and its been great!

Other than that, im going to keep on pushing. I hope to keep my hair hidden more in 2013 to help with maintenance and all. Thats all!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2012)

I took a week off from my coils. Have worn my hair out since Saturday. It went very well. I had a nice twist out. And I wore it loose until I washed it today. It didn't dry out or tangle. So washing it tonight. Will flat twist it. I will go back to my coils on Sunday. I will try to wear coils from January through the end of March.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2012)

Did a flat twist out last night. My twist-outs are getting better. I am understanding my product combinations better and my hair is coming out more moisturized and smoother.

And my twa is finally starting to get some length to it


----------



## loved (Dec 30, 2012)

Christmas was my 10 month anniversary since my barber cut BC. I wanted to blow out the back layer & cut everything below the nape off to reduce the layers as it grows out but I realized I can't manipulate it if it's too short and I wanted to do protective styling for the next 2 months until my one year anniversary.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Dec 30, 2012)

My TWA is suffering! I have post partum shed! I am finding it a bit difficult to find a deep conditioner.


----------



## loved (Dec 30, 2012)

I read on another site that I can expect to be in the TWA stage for 2-4 years given my hair texture  (50 to 90% shrinkage). I committed to staying natural for a minimum of 2 year (Feb 2014). I would like to take swimming lessons & train for a marathon while my hair is natural so I may need to change my minimum date to the end of 2014 because the earliest I can run a marathon is Oct. 2014.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2012)

Bronxcutie said:


> My TWA is suffering! I have post partum shed! I am finding it a bit difficult to find a deep conditioner.


 
Which conditioners have you tried?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2012)

[USER=19793 said:
			
		

> loved[/USER];17592413]I read on another site that I can expect to be in the TWA stage for 2-4 years given my hair texture (50 to 90% shrinkage). I committed to staying natural for a minimum of 2 year (Feb 2014). I would like to take swimming lessons & train for a marathon while my hair is natural so I may need to change my minimum date to the end of 2014 because the earliest I can run a marathon is Oct. 2014.


 
I am assuming that you mean that your hair will be a TWA unstretched? Is that what you mean? Because regardless of your hair texture it doesn't take 2-4 years to get out of twa stage. Most of us don't use our unstretched hair to measure stages. If we did then we would never make it past SL.


----------



## robot. (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone using gel or doing WNGs? I'm looking for a new gel to try. I like the kiss my face gel a lot, I just want to try something new.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 30, 2012)

robot. said:
			
		

> Anyone using gel or doing WNGs? I'm looking for a new gel to try. I like the kiss my face gel a lot, I just want to try something new.



I wash n go daily but I haven't figured out how to use gel yet other than smoothing the front


----------



## kupenda (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey ladies! Are you guys using any growth aides this coming year?


----------



## kupenda (Dec 31, 2012)

I am using Bee Mine sulfur serum two or three times every other week. On the weeks I'm not using, I'll use Wild Growth Oil. My goal is to have enough hair to 1. Be able to trim my ends since they're fussy and 2. Get a kinky curly install

I like my hair but with a second job now, I'm too tired to be worried about it every day. I just want to massage my scalp until I fall asleep. My weekends have become sacred. No more time to devote four hours to detangling and twisting. Impractical.


----------



## sky035 (Dec 31, 2012)

robot. said:


> Anyone using gel or doing WNGs? I'm looking for a new gel to try. I like the kiss my face gel a lot, I just want to try something new.


 

I WnG Regularly. I have been using the Green EcoStyler (nothing new) and Aveda Brilliant Gel (clear tube) . The Aveda gel is pricey but I love the smell.


----------



## sky035 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello Ladies, 
Here are recent pics of my hair, straight and in a protective style. Thank you for your support this year . Hoping to continue posting in 2013 and until I reach my goal. I am shooting for chin length this year.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 1, 2013)

kupenda said:


> Hey ladies! Are you guys using any growth aides this coming year?


I do rub my scalp with castor oil/coconut oil and when im being consistent i feel the massaging encourages growth. The challenge is being consistent lol i will try to sucker my so into doing it.
Also exercise plenty of water a multivitamin and hair skin nails vits are all staples of mine.

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 1, 2013)

kupenda said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! Are you guys using any growth aides this coming year?



I won't be using growth aides. I've never been one to take a bunch of pills or be consistent with topical growth aides. I made a pledge to take my multi consistently this yr and that'll be a stretch


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 1, 2013)

Taliah waajid Protective Mist Bodifier is the truth!!! I moisturized with this and sealed with Gleau and my hair is finally not dry! I got second day hair by steaming in the shower then using this method.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2013)

robot. said:


> Anyone using gel or doing WNGs? I'm looking for a new gel to try. I like the kiss my face gel a lot, I just want to try something new.



I am using As I Am Curling Jelly. I like it. It gives my hair weight but its not sticky. I hate sticky


----------



## robot. (Jan 2, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I wash n go daily but I haven't figured out how to use gel yet other than smoothing the front


I don't do anything other than run it through my hair. Using it in the shower has given me the best results so far. I soak my hair, run the gel through, then quickly put my hair under the shower head again to get rid of any excess.


kupenda said:


> Hey ladies! Are you guys using any growth aides this coming year?


I swear by Maxi life. I have a blog post I'll try to find. I've been using it for the past few weeks to grow enough hair for senegalese twists. It works! Only bad part is my threading/waxes don't last as long 

When I used it last year, that and protective styles got me to shoulder length within 12 months, easy. 


faithVA said:


> I am using As I Am Curling Jelly. I like it. It gives my hair weight but its not sticky. I hate sticky


I looked at a bunch of stuff in the bss but had to tell myself to walk away.  I want to try one new things at a time so I'm going to wait for my KMF gel to be done. I looked at some of those products.


APrayer4Hair said:


> Taliah waajid Protective Mist Bodifier is the truth!!! I moisturized with this and sealed with Gleau and my hair is finally not dry! I got second day hair by steaming in the shower then using this method.


I've had this before! I want to try it, I'm really looking for creamy textures like that. So far the KCKT and Giovanni direct aren't doing it for me. I think I'll like the giovanni on longer hair.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey! Wanted to share a small victory

Today at work three coworkers kept remarking about how much longer my hair has grown. It of course doesn't seem much longer to me. But they insisted it was longer than it was before Christmas break. On different occasions two of them reached out and grabbed my hair to see its length (I'm in a twistout) while I was facing a different direction! It didn't bother me because I consider them friends and I trust them. It made me kinda fuzzy inside actually 
So I am happy to report that my hair is looking pretty good and seems to be growing nicely! Idk if its from the Bee Mine serum or massages but please believe I will NOT stop doing them anytime soon!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2013)

kupenda said:


> Hey! Wanted to share a small victory
> 
> Today at work three coworkers kept remarking about how much longer my hair has grown. It of course doesn't seem much longer to me. But they insisted it was longer than it was before Christmas break. On different occasions two of them reached out and grabbed my hair to see its length (I'm in a twistout) while I was facing a different direction! It didn't bother me because I consider them friends and I trust them. It made me kinda fuzzy inside actually
> So I am happy to report that my hair is looking pretty good and seems to be growing nicely! Idk if its from the Bee Mine serum or massages but please believe I will NOT stop doing them anytime soon!



 Way to go.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 3, 2013)

I think i'm in the awkward stage between a fade and a TWA now....blah.
Must stay out of the barber's chair...must stay away...

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## robot. (Jan 3, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> I think i'm in the awkward stage between a fade and a TWA now....blah.
> Must stay out of the barber's chair...must stay away...
> 
> Sent from my phone-typos to be expected



has it been two weeks already? gon' and get that fresh cut


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 3, 2013)

robot. said:


> has it been two weeks already? gon' and get that fresh cut



Don't do this to me bruh *wails*

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 5, 2013)

This is how I wake up now lol 



Excuse muh mirror lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## kupenda (Jan 5, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> Don't do this to me bruh *wails*
> 
> Sent from my phone-typos to be expected



Cut it lol. Enjoy the fade. Why rush? It's just hair, right?


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 7, 2013)

Little update:
My hair is 3.5,4.5 & 5.5 inches long. Still cw often but not daily anymore now that my moisture retention is increasing. Plan on doing a twistout one day, maybe Thursday when I steam and dc.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 9, 2013)

So I wake up and my bed head hair looked just like an old 80's Prince hair do Lmfao

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## kupenda (Jan 9, 2013)

I DCd last night with NaturelleGrow's Mango and CocoNut water DCer. It left me with some reallllyyy soft hair. So soft that I didn't use a leave in/moisturizer. Tonight I will try it as a leave in on damp hair


----------



## sky035 (Jan 10, 2013)

Updated pic of my TWA. Really trying to enjoy this phase as I know once it gets longer, the ease will vanish. Took these yesterday . My DH said he likes it when I wear it like this instead of pulled up in a bun. Will be using this to my advantage !!!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 10, 2013)

^^^ very pretty!


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 10, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> 1. (Final) BC date: *late January 2012*
> 
> 2. Hair type/ describe your hair: *low porosity. protein sensitive. s-waves at crown; coffee stirrer-sized coils at nape; pencil-sized coils elsewhere. VERY wiry/coarse at temples, fine elsewhere. HIGHLY dense.*
> 
> ...



Answers in bold blue. I'm late but figured I'd join you ladies anyway.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome nubiennze!!!

I was gonna steam tonight but scandal baaaack!!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy as a clam!! 



Can't pull it into 1 bun but progress is progress


----------



## sky035 (Jan 11, 2013)

nubiennze said:


> Answers in bold blue. I'm late but figured I'd join you ladies anyway.


 
Welcome Nubiennze


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 13, 2013)

I bought a wig yesterday.
There must have been something they have in the BSS lights that makes u think u look like a movie star cause now in the light of my own bathroom i think i look ridiculous!! Or like a stripper actually..

But ah well no refunds...guess i'll find some use for it.

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 13, 2013)

Rocky91 said:
			
		

> I bought a wig yesterday.
> There must have been something they have in the BSS lights that makes u think u look like a movie star cause now in the light of my own bathroom i think i look ridiculous!! Or like a stripper actually..
> 
> But ah well no refunds...guess i'll find some use for it.
> ...



Perhaps for *ahem* home use only *wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 13, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Perhaps for *ahem* home use only *wiggles eyebrows*



Lol that's EXACTLY what i was thinking but i try to keep it PG on LHCF lol...

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> I bought a wig yesterday.
> There must have been something they have in the BSS lights that makes u think u look like a movie star cause now in the light of my own bathroom i think i look ridiculous!! Or like a stripper actually..
> 
> But ah well no refunds...guess i'll find some use for it.
> ...



I have had that same experience  I get home and I've bought one of those role playing wigs


----------



## Caychica (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry I've been MIA but quick update! My twa is growing & I'm in box braids for a month or two then it's weave or back to wigs! I use castor oil & a spray daily on my scalp (water, coconut oil, glycerin mix, tea tree oil).


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 16, 2013)

Caychica said:


> Sorry I've been MIA but quick update! My twa is growing & I'm in box braids for a month or two then it's weave or back to wigs! I use castor oil & a spray daily on my scalp (water, coconut oil, glycerin mix, tea tree oil).





I love your braids!!!!!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## curlycrown85 (Jan 16, 2013)

I've been natural for almost two years, but when my hair is shrunken, it still appears to be a TWA. However, the back of my hair when stretched, touches my collarbone. The sides touch my shoulders. The front touches my nose.

I also have what I call the "big head, long neck syndrome," which can make your hair seem shorter than others with smaller heads and shorter necks. 

1. BC date: April 1, 2011

2. Hair type/ describe your hair: 4B/4C -- Currently shoulder length when fully stretched

3. Reggie/Products: Moisturize daily. Twist nightly. Deep condition weekly. Detangle monthly. Trim hair by the moon. Products: Shea Moisture and Giovanni

4. Goal(s): to grow hair to my waist and beyond.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 19, 2013)

Tried to do finger coils today...epic fail. I'll try again this weekend

ETA Pic: 





PLEASE DON'T QUOTE (or laugh)


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 22, 2013)

My boyfriend lined up my nape with the clippers so i don't look all crazy back there. 

I am almost at an inch, i think. 
How many inches do you guys think i need for braids? Maybe 3-4? That's the plan...i think i will be getting bored right about that time and then i'll get braids.

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## kupenda (Jan 22, 2013)

Have you ladies seen the new Shea Moisture items? They have a cowash, mousse, and like five other things I'm interested in. I didn't buy them because I have products already on the way. But I'm excited!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Tried to do finger coils today...epic fail. I'll try again this weekend
> 
> ETA Pic:
> 
> ...



Not an utter fail. Try making them smaller. It takes a little more time but they will look better. I don't part mine. I just grab hair and twists. They don't look as scalpy.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> My boyfriend lined up my nape with the clippers so i don't look all crazy back there.
> 
> I am almost at an inch, i think.
> How many inches do you guys think i need for braids? Maybe 3-4? That's the plan...i think i will be getting bored right about that time and then i'll get braids.
> ...



You can definitely get braids at 3". My former stylist said she can do hair at 1/2" but 1.5 is definitely doable. If they can't do 2" of hair, pass them by and go to the next person.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2013)

kupenda said:


> Have you ladies seen the new Shea Moisture items? They have a cowash, mousse, and like five other things I'm interested in. I didn't buy them because I have products already on the way. But I'm excited!



Thanks for the heads up. Do you have a link? I would like to check out the cowash. I am thinking about Hair One but would like to see the ingredient list of the Shea Moisture before I buy. Wish they had samples.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Trying to be patient but this BC is not like the previous ones. Breakage! Mother****ing breakage!!! And the breakage has splits at the end >:-( My hair won't stay moisturized! WTH?!?! WoOO!!! Ready to give up on this ish...if I was STILL going to go through this whole breakage/split crap then I would have never BC the first time AND I would have kept that bomb hair color in. >:-( 

Rant Over.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2013)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Trying to be patient but this BC is not like the previous ones. Breakage! Mother****ing breakage!!! And the breakage has splits at the end >:-( My hair won't stay moisturized! WTH?!?! WoOO!!! Ready to give up on this ish...if I was STILL going to go through this whole breakage/split crap then I would have never BC the first time AND I would have kept that bomb hair color in. >:-(
> 
> Rant Over.



We need to figure out the problem. What do you think is going on? 

Do you have your protein straight?
Have you clarified recently?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jan 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> We need to figure out the problem. What do you think is going on?
> 
> Do you have your protein straight?
> Have you clarified recently?




I really have no idea, Faith. 

I have my protein conditioners/treatments, I clarify, I moisturize, seal...all that good stuff.

The ONLY two things I think it could possibly be is hard water or the fact that it's dry in/outside the house. My mum is sending me a humidifier...I'll see if that helps at all. 

Besides that, I don't manipulate my hair, I don't comb through it like mad, I moisturize and seal twice daily, and I co-wash. IDK what is going on


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I would say your dryness and splits might be seasonal. Idk where you are but the air here has been dryer than normal so I am protective styling till spring.... I was starting to have breakage despite monthly Dusting. It had to be put away. 

Maybe try all day moisture DC?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jan 22, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I would say your dryness and splits might be seasonal. Idk where you are but the air here has been dryer than normal so I am protective styling till spring.... I was starting to have breakage despite monthly Dusting. It had to be put away.
> 
> Maybe try all day moisture DC?




That could be it..I live in Germany and its dry inside and cold outside. What DC would you recommend? DarkJoy I used the mixed chicks leave in but the 2nd ingredient is glycerine. I use giovanni direct leave in, hawaiian silky, jane carter nourish and shine...*sigh*


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Through dry weather you need to eliminate glycerin. Aubrey organics blue chamomile is excellent. Faithva hipped me to that one.

Heavy sealing might also be necessary to hold that moisture in like butters or grease.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Do you have a link? I would like to check out the cowash. I am thinking about Hair One but would like to see the ingredient list of the Shea Moisture before I buy. Wish they had samples.



I saw them at target but I will look online for a link when I get back to my computer


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jan 22, 2013)

DarkJoy did you mean using the Aubrey organics blue chamomile conditioner as a leave in?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2013)

kupenda said:


> I saw them at target but I will look online for a link when I get back to my computer



Thanks. I didn't see them in my Target this weekend but they may be on their way.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2013)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> DarkJoy did you mean using the Aubrey organics blue chamomile conditioner as a leave in?



I am curious too. I use it as a DC. I know DivaChyk uses it as a leave-in. 

I agree with DarkJoy though, if the weather is really cold and dry then you need to put any glycerin containing products on the shelf. 

I have been rinsing out the conditioner, bagging for 15 minutes, sealing with the Nourish and Shine and then applying my leave-in or moisturizer over that. That has been working well. But it isn't as cold here. You may have to do a LOLC or some variation.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jan 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I am curious too. I use it as a DC. I know DivaChyk uses it as a leave-in.
> 
> I agree with DarkJoy though, if the weather is really cold and dry then you need to put any glycerin containing products on the shelf.
> 
> I have been rinsing out the conditioner, bagging for 15 minutes, sealing with the Nourish and Shine and then applying my leave-in or moisturizer over that. That has been working well. But it isn't as cold here. You may have to do a LOLC or some variation.


 
LOLC??? faithVA

What if i went back to my glycerin products after I receive my humidifier? do you think that would help?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2013)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> LOLC??? faithVA
> 
> What if i went back to my glycerin products after I receive my humidifier? do you think that would help?



Probably not unless you are going to sit in the same room with it for most of the day.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I am curious too. I use it as a DC. I know DivaChyk uses it as a leave-in.
> 
> I agree with DarkJoy though, if the weather is really cold and dry then you need to put any glycerin containing products on the shelf.
> 
> I have been rinsing out the conditioner, bagging for 15 minutes, sealing with the Nourish and Shine and then applying my leave-in or moisturizer over that. That has been working well. But it isn't as cold here. You may have to do a LOLC or some variation.





CurlsOnFire23 said:


> LOLC??? faithVA
> 
> What if i went back to my glycerin products after I receive my humidifier? do you think that would help?



faithVA DarkJoy CurlsOnFire23

I used undiluted AOWC and AOHSR as LIs. I'll sometimes dilute them to use them as a spritz. I often do this as I'm entering into a relaxer stretch and need to get my ng nicely moisturized. I use undiluted AOWC daily as my moisturizer.

I use glycerin products throughout the year but typically only at night. Here's the trick someone shared with me and it works -- apply before showering, shower and the steams helps the product attract moisture. I'll also apply glycerin products and before overnight baggying, that's another great way to attract moisture. Using glycerin products have inconsistent results (for me), even in optimum temps.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2013)

^^Thanks DivaChyk.  I have yet to try the AOBC as a leave-in. I think I'm a little nervous because I think it may make my scalp itch. But when the weather is warmer and my hair is longer I definitely plan on trying it.

CurlsOnFire23, You are going to have to play around with the glycerin. I think DivaChyk is in Florida? Correct?

I have seen another thread about glycerin and women who are in colder climates. I will see if I can find it. But from what I recall the results weren't good. But doesn't mean I am recalling correctly.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are some links you can check out. People give various experiences and alternatives. Maybe something will help.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=103561&highlight=glyercin+winter
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=570717&highlight=glyercin+winter


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks ladies. I really appreciate this information


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes faithVA, I'm in FL but even still, I have inconsistent results with the dew point and humidity shifting throughout the day.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll be so happy to be out of the stage where I have to cowash/water rinse every morning. It's too cold outside. But my hair flattens terribly at night and no spray or moisturizer has been able to fluff it back up. Ugh. CANT WAIT!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 22, 2013)

faithVA divachyk curlsOnFire 

I have also used the AOBC as a leave in. I originally meant as a long DC with AOBC.  It works "OK" diluted for me as a LI. My hair ends up dry with any condish left on--every brand so far. It might work for you tho. My hair is fairing much better without creamy LIs (I think it's the base of these products it doesn't agree with). But that's my story. NVM! LOL

I agree with faith about glyc is not ok even with a humidifier. You gotta go out sometime. It could also begin to affect your scalp leaving it itchy and scabbie. If there's no moisture in the air, it will then try to pull water directly from BOTH your hair AND skin. No bueno.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 27, 2013)

Today while rinsing out my DC in the shower I noticed that my hair is touching the top of my shoulders/base of my neck in the back. I fully expect to make APL this time next year. For the first time ever


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 28, 2013)

I am ready for my braids now, lol.
now, don't get me wrong i love the look of the short hair, but it looks best freshly washed/cowashed every morning. when i wash at night, it gets all smushed and then I have to spritz it which defeats the objective of not going outside with a wet head which sucks in the cold. 
my ma says I'm just being extra lol but seriously though...

Other than that, I'm still enjoying it so much. i'm so glad i did it. and it's so quick to style my hair.i'm really enjoying the fact that a tbsp of gel swirled in (30 sec process) is all it takes to style my hair. i spend that extra time on my makeup now.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 30, 2013)

How I've been wearing my hair lately:





Twistout in the front...wng in the back. Will try for 2nd day hair today.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2013)

Wearing my hair in flat twists. I'm hoping to be out of the twa stage in the next 6 months.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 30, 2013)

This weekend I'm going to buy a pack of extension hair and try to twist my hair. My goal is to practice and become good enough to do my own Havana Twists. Paying someone to do extensions and rip my hair out is expensive and backwards. If I wanted to be bald I woulda kept my Caesar cut. I will post pics of my first few tries this weekend!


----------



## nisemac (Jan 30, 2013)

check in--no major change in routine, but this time around my hair is very different. moisture retention is good, and the texture is alos different. so far, i've learned that:

--hair LOVES cowashing. pretty much every evening. i now know that for me, its a combination of the right conditioner and how i cowash that gets me good results. right now its Tresseme Anti-Sponge conditioner.  work in a good amount, detangling and adding water as i go and then rinsing completely. 

-- my hair likes LOTS of water before using leave-in, gel, or oil. curl definition is at its best when sopping wet and product is better distributed. at night, i rinse and do a light cowash (2 or 3 if there's buildup) and rake thru leave-in and some jojoba  oil. sometimes, i just use the oil. in the morning, i spritz with water, use gel and oil or serum, and finger style. i do my hair first so that its almost dry when i'm ready to leave. i also take a shower as soon as i get home and rinse my hair--that way its dry before bed.

--i've made no attempt to protective style, i'm just doing wng. i think once i hit the 5 inch mark, i'll need to start twisting at night. 

--i do protein treatment and dc before and after coloring, and another dc a week later. 

ssks are almost non-existent and i have little to no shedding when i finger comb/detangle. currently i have 3 on top, 2 on sides, 2 1/2 in back and 1 1/2 at nape. with my shrinkage, it looks like an inch or so. but i'm okay with that, cus its cool to stretch out a curl and see that its smooth from root to tip.

my routine is so much simpler than in the past. i spend 5 minutes on hair in the morning, and maybe 5-10 in the shower and less than 3 afterwards putting in leave in and oil.
my last visit to the stylist, he cut about 1/4 off. i'm planning to hold out until the next touch up and will try to have him just trim the ends to keep as much length as possible.  i'm just really happy that, for now, i'm able to balance healthy hair and color.


----------



## nisemac (Jan 30, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> How I've been wearing my hair lately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
working my way towards that...how did 2nd day hair go?


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 31, 2013)

nisemac not so good. I need a good 2nd day refresher spray. I used avj mixed with water  hair dried very hard.


----------



## nisemac (Jan 31, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @nisemac not so good. I need a good 2nd day refresher spray. I used avj mixed with water  hair dried very hard.


 

maybe add an oil to the mix?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2013)

Here is my first rollerset. Still have a twa but it's getting longer


----------



## nisemac (Feb 4, 2013)

decided to experiement and tried a dry twist out on my hair...'twas a ne-ga-tive. i'm beginning to think that my hair doesn't like when i do that right now and i'll wait until i get to the 6 inch mark to try again.  i do recall, in the past, trying to stretch my curls a la miss jessie's tutorial and that worked.

lessoned learned: hair still likes wng, and if I want a more stretch looked, i have to do the wng then use a blow dryer after its dry to stretch the curls from the root.

baby steps.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 4, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Here is my first rollerset. Still have a twa but it's getting longer



You did a great job! What kind of rollers did you use?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2013)

charmtreese said:


> You did a great job! What kind of rollers did you use?


 
I don't know what they are called. But the hard plastic green ones with the cap.

Thank You. It was my first time and I was quite happy with it.


----------



## loved (Feb 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I don't know what they are called. But the hard plastic green ones with the cap.
> 
> Thank You. It was my first time and I was quite happy with it.



Thanks for sharing. How long are you past our last BC? 

____________

Some issues I had with my hair that I thought were due to chemical processing are just how my hair is. For example, the right side is longer because it grows faster, the crown is very slow growing and dry, and the nape holds moisture better grows faster & surpasses the crown even after I cut the back.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2013)

loved said:


> Thanks for sharing. How long are you past our last BC?
> 
> ____________
> 
> Some issues I had with my hair that I thought were due to chemical processing are just how my hair is. For example, the right side is longer because it grows faster, the crown is very slow growing and dry, and the nape holds moisture better grows faster & surpasses the crown even after I cut the back.



I am 6 months post BC as of yesterday. Have had to dust twice in 6 months cuz my ends are crazy. Hopefully the next 6 months will be better.


----------



## Cruzankink (Feb 6, 2013)

faithVA Great rollerset!!! How long does it last?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2013)

Cruzankink said:


> faithVA Great rollerset!!! How long does it last?




Thank You Cruzankink. I don't know. I slept on it Saturday and Sunday nights with a bonnet. I wore it to work on Monday then I twisted it up on Monday night. I still had the same curls from Saturday but it needed to be moisturized.


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 7, 2013)

faithVA, your rollerset looks great!
and your skin is perfection-so creamy smooth.

TWA LADIES, i need your help!
i'm entering the district pageant competition tomorrow. (Miss Black and Gold)
here's my thinking: if I'm going to be that "girl with no hair" i might as well be the girl with NO hair" and get my fade again, right? I also think it's a sharper, cleaner look.
I might just be digging for an excuse 

what do you guys think? to fade or not to fade for the pageant?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 7, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> faithVA, your rollerset looks great!
> and your skin is perfection-so creamy smooth.
> 
> TWA LADIES, i need your help!
> ...



Thank You Rocky91. Oh what a little cover girl can do  I need to wear make up more often but I like to sleep in.

If you don't wear your hair in a fade, what is your other option?


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 7, 2013)

faithVA, to leave it as is right now. which is like this:
REMOVED

my family and friends are so divided too.
My "pageant dad" says fade it, my pageant sisters say no. my ma says she doesn't care, my dad says quit being extra as usual lol.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 7, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> faithVA, to leave it as is right now. which is like this:



I'm going to be absolutely no help here  They both are cute. I say go with the one where you will feel the most confident and beautiful. If it is a fade then rock it. Make it about enjoying the day and the experience. 

If you had a Good Times afro I may have made another suggestion


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 7, 2013)

lmao @ good times afro!!

my cousin's like "you have 1/2 tsp of hair right now and you already trying to do too much. 
i am going to rinse it jet black tonight tho...


----------



## faithVA (Feb 7, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> lmao @ good times afro!!
> 
> my cousin's like "you have 1/2 tsp of hair right now and you already trying to do too much.
> i am going to rinse it jet black tonight tho...



Your cousin is right  But I have had short hair before and I think its best to do what makes us feel the best. A bad hair day can mess up a mood


----------



## ronie (Feb 7, 2013)

Rocky91 i had to come out of lurke mode to say that you look gorgeous either way. I have been stalking this thread since my transitioning days, lol. I have been meaning to join after my BC in january but i was so sure i would never wear my twa out that i thought i would make sense joining the group. Turns out i have been enjoying my hair, playing with it, and see all the thing it can do that my weave, and my twist extensions are still in my closet collecting dust. So here i am ladies to share and learn as my hair grows out. 
About my hair:
Last relaxer: february 2012
BC: January 2013
Type: 4b, low density, not sure about porosity
Regimen: i dont have a set regimen. I just make sure to keep my hair moisturized, DC regularly and protective style. I wear a wig over conrows or tucked in single braids the first day after washing then i wear a cornrow/braid out for the rest of the week. I keep that style as long as it lasts then its wash day again. As i said it's not set so i sometimes wash only once a week. I have not used any direct heat since june of 2012. I plan to trim 1/2 an inch in march then again in september when i also plan to flat iron  my hair if its health permits. I don't use any topical growth aid as they cause me major shedding. I can't afford to lose any more thickness. 
faithVA i love your rollerset. Please tell me what did you do to it to get the second picture. 
A few pictures of how i have been wearing my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 7, 2013)

[USER=343869 said:
			
		

> ronie[/USER];17858597]@Rocky91 i had to come out of lurke mode to say that you look gorgeous either way. I have been stalking this thread since my transitioning days, lol. I have been meaning to join after my BC in january but i was so sure i would never wear my twa out that i thought i would make sense joining the group. Turns out i have been enjoying my hair, playing with it, and see all the thing it can do that my weave, and my twist extensions are still in my closet collecting dust. So here i am ladies to share and learn as my hair grows out.
> About my hair:
> Last relaxer: february 2012
> BC: January 2013
> ...


 
Welcome. Glad you decided to come out of lurk mode and join us. 

For the 2nd picture, I just took each curl and pince small sections off and twirled it around my finger. That spread it out but kept the curls. I was afraid to comb it because my ends are in bad shape and I thought it would frizz. Finger separating worked pretty well.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh snap y'all! I can get my hair in a pony tail! That means I'm about to rock the mess out of some phonies until I get to a more comfortable length ^_^

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## kupenda (Feb 8, 2013)

How I wore my twistout a few times this week. It was pinned back on both sides. I will try it again but on a freshly done twistout


----------



## kupenda (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh and I'm gonna use my cold wave rods this weekend with my twistout. Yay! I bought Bobeam's Cocoa Rhassoul shampoo bar so I'll use that to clarify/detox tonight and come back with results!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's my pony lol reminds me of a pugs tail really 



I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

^^Go ahead girl. You will be in a full bun in no time.


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks ronie. Your hair looks great!
btw everyone, i got the fade for the pageant. everything went very well. I got 2nd place.


----------



## MzRhonda (Feb 9, 2013)

^^^

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 9, 2013)

So I got my self a phoney and I'm not going to lie, it felt good having hair again. So I will probably keep it ponied up til apl.

The front won't go in a pony yet so I slick it down I and pin it. Plus that will insure it's not too tight on my edges. 





Someone will have to snatch this off of me to stop me lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## kupenda (Feb 9, 2013)

Aw man. I can't do a pony tail but I can make pig tails...sorta lol. I'm gonna get a nice curly half wig or two soon. The front of my hair is wavy enough to blend with a few I saw at the BSS today


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 9, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So I got my self a phoney and I'm not going to lie, it felt good having hair again. So I will probably keep it ponied up til apl.
> 
> The front won't go in a pony yet so I slick it down I and pin it. Plus that will insure it's not too tight on my edges.
> 
> ...



Looks good! I'm phony ponying it to APL also!


----------



## kupenda (Feb 11, 2013)

Went to the Baltimore car show yesterday. I was car shopping basically. One of the requirements was that in addition to accommodating my height (5'9), I must have ceiling space for my fro to grow. I would be blown if my ends were rubbing against my ceiling or leaving greasy spots from my oils and products. So the cars I thought I wanted, were no longer an option lol. I've been hoping for a compact car. May have to get a sedan instead


Did my twists on cold wave rods last night. Will take them out in about an hour when I get to work *crosses fingers*


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> thanks ronie. Your hair looks great!
> btw everyone, i got the fade for the pageant. everything went very well. I got 2nd place.



Congratulations


----------



## ronie (Feb 11, 2013)

kupenda said:


> How I wore my twistout a few times this week. It was pinned back on both sides. I will try it again but on a freshly done twistout
> 
> 
> View attachment 193955



Love ( with a little dose of envy) your thick full edges.


----------



## ronie (Feb 11, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> thanks ronie. Your hair looks great!
> btw everyone, i got the fade for the pageant. everything went very well. I got 2nd place.



Congratulations. I'd love some pictures too


----------



## kupenda (Feb 18, 2013)

I am so insanely bored with my hair that to keep from reverting to my baldy (my SO would die a slow and painful death), I will be going to the salon next month, possibly as a birthday gift to myself. It's called The Damn Salon and it has a location in DC. They specialize in natural hair and do not use heat or chemicals. I want something interesting that wont rip my hair from my scalp but still look nice and not take as much time as I currently spend on my hair (about five hours a week). So I'm considering the City Twists or Urban Twists. Expensive? Totally. Which is why I haven't already called to make my appointment lol. I'm going to mull it over for a week or two and go from there


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2013)

kupenda said:


> I am so insanely bored with my hair that to keep from reverting to my baldy (my SO would die a slow and painful death), I will be going to the salon next month, possibly as a birthday gift to myself. It's called The Damn Salon and it has a location in DC. They specialize in natural hair and do not use heat or chemicals. I want something interesting that wont rip my hair from my scalp but still look nice and not take as much time as I currently spend on my hair (about five hours a week). So I'm considering the City Twists or Urban Twists. Expensive? Totally. Which is why I haven't already called to make my appointment lol. I'm going to mull it over for a week or two and go from there


 
I feel you girl. I'm not bored with my hair but I am tired of doing it. I thought about getting the twists done but it's not in my budget. So I ordered a wig.

Keep us updated if you decide to do it.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 18, 2013)

ronie said:


> Love ( with a little dose of envy) your thick full edges.



Thanks! They weren't always like this. I used castor oil for two years, and Im still working on them. I almost lost them completely when I had a sew in as a "protective" style. Every morning for a week I woke up and had to pull hairs from my braids. Little white bulbs were peeking out from under the weave. My hair was slowly ripped from my scalp before I just removed the tracks :/


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is my twist out this week. It's getting better. I hope it looks better in person than it does in the pictures.  If I can hold onto my ends, I am going to be pleased by the fall


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Feb 21, 2013)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Here is my twist out this week. It's getting better. I hope it looks better in person than it does in the pictures.  If I can hold onto my ends, I am going to be pleased by the fall



Looking good faith!!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2013)

^^Thank You. 2 more months I should have a fuller puff. Can't wait.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Feb 21, 2013)

Different variations of the puff I've been rocking


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey ladies! I'm about to bleach my fade


Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 22, 2013)

So I'm still rocking my phoney pony. I love that thing! But I get slightly depressed every night when I have to take it off 

Here is how my real pony is looking. Its getting some length to it  





Excuse my bathroom mirror. I refuse to clean it more than once a week. Ain't nobody got time for that!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So I'm still rocking my phoney pony. I love that thing! But I get slightly depressed every night when I have to take it off
> 
> Here is how my real pony is looking. Its getting some length to it
> 
> ...


 
Go look at my pony 5 posts up. 

 Yeah, I'm joking I don't have no pony. Girl celebrate that pony you have and that you have reached a milestone of being able to wear a phony pony. You will be bunning and doing all kinds of things in a few months


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Go look at my pony 5 posts up.
> 
> Yeah, I'm joking I don't have no pony. Girl celebrate that pony you have and that you have reached a milestone of being able to wear a phony pony. You will be bunning and doing all kinds of things in a few months



Lol I'm glad its starting to look less "pug tail" like lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 23, 2013)

My dye job came out soooo cute. Omg i love it!

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 23, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> My dye job came out soooo cute. Omg i love it!
> 
> Sent from my phone-typos to be expected



Pix!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Tiana_Sade (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey Y'all

I big chopped yesterday to 1 inch on top and 1/4 inch on sides... *gulps* my 2nd super short BC. 

I havent seen my hair texture since I was like 8! So I have no idea what its going to be like or whether its changed. So I will need some advice!

I intend to wash once a week and condition every day (Even when relaxed my hair HATED) shampoo. So cowashing it is for me.

As the moment im using eco-styler olive oil, I still have yet to find a good water based/butter based moisturiser, currently trying the shea butter blend by african pride, not sure what to think to be honest... any suggestions welcome!

I think my hair is like 4a/4b depending on the area of my hair middle of my head coarsest and edges much softer.

I will post picks when I can muster up the courage!

Will probably braid a lot when its of a suitable length.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome Tiana_Sade. The first few weeks can be tough but as you work your regimen you will learn more of what works and what does. We are here to help you as much as we can. 

You can always get a cleansing conditioner to replace your shampoo. I only use a cleansing conditioner and I have a mudwash for clarifying.


----------



## Tiana_Sade (Feb 24, 2013)

Ooooo a cleansing conditioner never ever heard of one of them. I live in the UK so trying to get my hands on these products can be hard!

On average how much growth did you see in a month with yours?

My BC was a result of a massive lifestyle change, I have underactive thyroid and went undiagnosed for 2 YEARS!! Which has dried out and destroyed my previously relaxed hair. I also gave up smoking and exercise regularly and eat better! 

I figured that I would need to do all of that to see a big improvement in my hair! 

Im not sure how my work place will take it either (im the token brownie) they just dont understand, apparently "braids are unprofessional" so I have no idea how they are going to cope with this tomorrow...

Argh... I feel so -_- what have I done, but I know I'll be grateful when it grows in strong! My hubby loves it! I thought he'd scream when he saw me after the BC. But he didn't, he just came up to me and gave me a hug, told me I looked beautiful and said he cant wait to see my natural hair for the first time! He surprises me every day...he currently has his fingers in my hair playing with the wavy bits haha...

Please tell me the names of some good cleansing conditioners and mud washes!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2013)

[USER=239906 said:
			
		

> Tiana_Sade[/USER];17962501]Ooooo a cleansing conditioner never ever heard of one of them. I live in the UK so trying to get my hands on these products can be hard!
> 
> On average how much growth did you see in a month with yours?
> 
> ...


 
Well I believe certain areas of the UK have Sally's. They have a brand Hair One that has cleansing conditioners and they have samples. See if you can get an Olive Oil or Jojoba sample to see if you like either of those. Hold off on the mudwash. One of the things to beware of when going natural is buying to many products at first and finding that none work for you. Sally's sells more products for natural hair now. I think Sally's may let you return full size products though if you don't like them.

Well since you pretty much cut your hair due to a medical condition, your job just has to deal with it. First you need to start feeling better about your hair, and people around you will take the cue. When i cut my hair it was almost 2 weeks before anyone even noticed  But you have to start feeling good about you. Otherwise every look and word someone else says will make you feel bad.

Your husband sounds wonderful. Glad he is there to provide you support.

Don't be too much in a rush to put braids in. Now is the perfect time to learn about your hair, how it likes to be cleansed, conditioned and moisturized. It's also a great time to love to learn it, what it does and what it won't do.

Use this board to learn as much as you can.

My hair seems to grow at the avg rate of 1/2 inch a month. But I have trimmed my ends 3x times due to some issues.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Feb 24, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 faithVA

I'm afraid u ladies will be kicked out, erm I mean "graduating", soon!!!


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats on your total transformation Tiana_Sade! I absolutely love hearing stories about hubbies being supportive of natural hair.


----------



## lammy99 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm a long time lurker!  Thought I'd introduce myself and tell you about my hair..

1. BC date: 15/08/12 and I'm around 11 months post relaxer and have 4 inches of hair

2. Hair type/ describe your hair: cottony 4b with fine strands around the perimeter of my head, and then medium density strands in the middle. I also have veeeryyy fine strands at my nape and just above my ears that doesn't act like the rest of my hair.

3. Reggie/Products: sort of curly girl method in terms of no silicones or sulphates. 

I've been using ayurvedic products such as shakakai to cleanse my hair and amla powder and oils to deep condition. 

I use a mix of tresemme naturals with aloe vera juice as my leave in. I don't use heat, and sometimes use ecostyler gel for styling. 

Right now I've set myself a one month challenge of leaving my hair in medium sized plaits for a month to give my 4 inches a break!

4. Goal(s) Thigh length..I'm not even joking..


----------



## lammy99 (Feb 24, 2013)

Tiana_Sade said:


> Ooooo a cleansing conditioner never ever heard of one of them. I live in the UK so trying to get my hands on these products can be hard!



Hey Tiana Sade, I live in the UK too, but I travel around London and Portsmouth where there are a lot of black hair shops around. If you're interested in mud washes most of the Asda's I've been to now stock Indian hair washing powders and hair oils. Also I find for me that tressemme naturals cleanses my hair really well when I co wash,  this can be found in any Boots or Superdrug store!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235 @faithVA
> 
> I'm afraid u ladies will be kicked out, erm I mean "graduating", soon!!!


 

My hair is the same length as yours if not shorter. Why would I be getting kicked out? 

As far as I am concerned my hair is in a twa until I am SL, and that won't happen until the end of the year


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2013)

I was looking at my siggy and I mention twa, EL, NL as length goals  So I guess I am technically at EL, with 80% of my hair at EL. My crown is just touching the top of my ear. The rest of my hair comes to the bottom of my ear. I will hold off changing my status though until the end of April.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2013)

Cowashed tonight with a mix of conditioners. It took me 45 minutes to twist up. Hopefully by the summer, I can reduce that time. But it's feeling better and looking better. So I'm happy


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 1, 2013)

I was blonde for a day lmao. my mom got soo heated-i mean she really, really hated it.
since I only have a few months left living at home (if all goes as planned), i pick my battles. so i said, fine, it's bothering you, i'll dye it back. 
and then i went and got another haircut. 
i think i'm done now. I think i'm gonna start the growing process now. i think.


----------



## nubiennze (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocky91 Lol! How did _you_ feel about it? Was it blonde long enough to take pics...?


----------



## ronie (Mar 1, 2013)

I so hate this awkward stage. I feel like cutting my hair back down to a 3 inch twa, but what will that do? I will be back here in a few months.
I need to go wig shopping before i cut off all my progress.


----------



## Tiana_Sade (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks so much, well hubby is filipino but born and raised in UK his natural hair is very similar to mine (strange I know!) coarse but kinky im grateful he supports me in my decision to be healthy and natural too  after all if he couldn't accept me for the way I am (without relaxer and makeup) than I wouldn't be with him!

 just hope I will have a big sexy curly afro in no time! My hair is already at half an inch (its growing like mad - my secret is carrot juice with ginger) home made! Its good for digestion, skin, nails, metabolism and of course hair growth!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Mar 1, 2013)

ronie said:


> I so hate this awkward stage. I feel like cutting my hair back down to a 3 inch twa, but what will that do? I will be back here in a few months.
> I need to go wig shopping before i cut off all my progress.



Tell me about it


----------



## naija24 (Mar 1, 2013)

I learned my damn lesson. I got tired of my TWA, so I went to the salon for a relaxer. Now I look like I have a blown out TWA. Just wow.

All in all, I still have a TWA, just relaxed and 1 inch all around. Do I treat my hair like it's still a TWA? I assume when new growth comes in, it's gonna look a hot mess. I'm not sure what to do. LOL.


----------



## ronie (Mar 2, 2013)

One of my most successful twist outs


----------



## kupenda (Mar 2, 2013)

ronie said:


> One of my most successful twist outs



Girl you are blinged out! Love your hair too


----------



## kupenda (Mar 2, 2013)

naija24 said:


> I learned my damn lesson. I got tired of my TWA, so I went to the salon for a relaxer. Now I look like I have a blown out TWA. Just wow.
> 
> All in all, I still have a TWA, just relaxed and 1 inch all around. Do I treat my hair like it's still a TWA? I assume when new growth comes in, it's gonna look a hot mess. I'm not sure what to do. LOL.



Ohh...that's a weird length to be relaxed. I say try to get some funky/edgy styles for now and see what your hair likes. Did you wet you hair very day while natural? Cowash? I would recommend low manipulation for a week or so since its freshly relaxed and then a protein treatment like aphogee 2 minute


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2013)

ronie said:


> View attachment 197571
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 And hopefully they will keep getting better and  better.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2013)

naija24 said:


> I learned my damn lesson. I got tired of my TWA, so I went to the salon for a relaxer. Now I look like I have a blown out TWA. Just wow.
> 
> All in all, I still have a TWA, just relaxed and 1 inch all around. Do I treat my hair like it's still a TWA? I assume when new growth comes in, it's gonna look a hot mess. I'm not sure what to do. LOL.


 
Didn't you just have braids? Girl you are all over the place with your hair in such a short period of time.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 2, 2013)

The short lived blonde.

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected 

ETA: i thought i attached a pic. ugh i have to try again.


----------



## ronie (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes i do hope so faithVA.
kupenda girl last night was my last day after a whole week of vacation, back to work this weekend so i had to be all out, lol. 
And this twistout is special to me cause, i originally had a part in the middle and 2 cute pins. Then DH came and said: "i like it better when you have it more fro-like". I was like what do you mean? And he came and fluffed up the front and middle part.  This is a man that tortured me to relax my hair while transitioning. Since i BC last month, he has never made any comment good or bad about my hair, and i never asked. I always wished i was one of these lucky girls whose partners were all excited about their BC, but babystep. I added the little headband cause i'm not comfortable wearing my twistout as is yet.


----------



## ronie (Mar 2, 2013)

naija24 i hope you find peace with what you really want for your hair. Good luck on your new relaxed journey.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2013)

ronie said:


> Yes i do hope so @faithVA.
> @kupenda girl last night was my last day after a whole week of vacation, back to work this weekend so i had to be all out, lol.
> And this twistout is special to me cause, i originally had a part in the middle and 2 cute pins. Then DH came and said: "i like it better when you have it more fro-like". I was like what do you mean? And he came and fluffed up the front and middle part. This is a man that tortured me to relax my hair while transitioning. Since i BC last month, he has never made any comment good or bad about my hair, and i never asked. I always wished i was one of these lucky girls whose partners were all excited about their BC, but babystep. I added the little headband cause i'm not comfortable wearing my twistout as is yet.


 
Awww that's cute, that he came and fluffed up your hair. I feel all mushy inside


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2013)

ronie said:


> @naija24 i hope you find peace with what you really want for your hair. Good luck on your new relaxed journey.


 
Is that what I was supposed to say?  Girl I'm not PC at all


----------



## kupenda (Mar 2, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Is that what I was supposed to say?  Girl I'm not PC at all



Oh! That too!!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2013)

It's wash day, so washed with Wen 613 and DCing now. Still getting some breakage, so hopefully I will figure out how to get that under control this month. 

I will just twist it up tonight and wear a twist out and then cowash when I need to refresh my twist out.


----------



## sky035 (Mar 3, 2013)

Checking In...I am 12 weeks post texlax. I have an appointment this week at a salon. Here is pic from January 2013.

I am still trimming off bone straight relaxed ends with each visit . I hate to trim at each visit but the bad ends just causes problems with every day styling.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2013)

^^Cute hair


----------



## sky035 (Mar 3, 2013)

ronie said:


> View attachment 197571
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sweet looking twistout !


----------



## sky035 (Mar 3, 2013)

faithVA said:


> ^^Cute hair


 

Thanks faiitVA..how goes it? I am looking forward to the weather warming up. I was in Mexico recently and hair was soft like butta . Then I came back to the deep freeze (Canada) and my hair immediately dried up. Moisture, moisture, moisture is my mantra in the winter time.


----------



## sky035 (Mar 3, 2013)

ronie said:


> I so hate this awkward stage. I feel like cutting my hair back down to a 3 inch twa, but what will that do? I will be back here in a few months.
> I need to go wig shopping before i cut off all my progress.


 

Nooooo. Wait it out. This is the hardest part and it gets better each day . You are doing great already. This is my 3rd TWA and it grows back. Trust me.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2013)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Thanks faiitVA..how goes it? I am looking forward to the weather warming up. I was in Mexico recently and hair was soft like butta . Then I came back to the deep freeze (Canada) and my hair immediately dried up. Moisture, moisture, moisture is my mantra in the winter time.


 
I am awaiting warmer weather as well. It is coming


----------



## nisemac (Mar 8, 2013)

thinking about a touch up on the roots....never knew I had so much gray hair   tonight will do Aphogee protein and DC then get color done next weekend.  have also put off trimming since hair was colored so will see if i can talk my way through just trimming the ends. i'm noticing a few ssks, but that's it. normally, i'm ready to shave it all off again. 

still cowashing, leave in, gel, oil.  my hair is really happy and i like the way it looks and feels. i've tried cowashing before and it didn't seem to work, but this time around--perhaps i did the right combination of protein/moisture, along with the initial chop that got rid of every last bit of damaged hair. it wasn't about starting over, but starting over RIGHT.


----------



## ronie (Mar 8, 2013)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Checking In...I am 12 weeks post texlax. I have an appointment this week at a salon. Here is pic from January 2013.
> 
> I am still trimming off bone straight relaxed ends with each visit . I hate to trim at each visit but the bad ends just causes problems with every day styling.



That twa looks so juicy.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 9, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Mz.MoMo5235 faithVA
> 
> I'm afraid u ladies will be kicked out, erm I mean "graduating", soon!!!


NO I CAN'T! I HAVE NO WHERE ELSE TO GO!!!!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 9, 2013)

The blonde!! Figured out how to attach pics.
SO said i looked like a skripper named Ginger or something. lmao. First i buy a skripper wig then i did skripper blonde. 2013=the height of rocky91's skripper career.



Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 9, 2013)

So I've been mia as usual to ignore the hair. That was the technique that got me to tlb so it will be what gets me there again! *hazah*

Everyone has been posting some nice hair pix I'm loving the twist outs and all that you guys are posting.

I'm still in my phony pony. Except weekends, unless I have a date, then I'm in the phony. If not I just wear my puggle... That's what I've named my pony, cause it looks like a pug tail lol.

I will admit the phony helps me a lot because I just couldn't deal with my hair any more at this length. I just have no clue how to style it. So I stick with my reggie and forget about it 

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 9, 2013)

Well I got enough hair to put it curlformers. I used the short and narrow. It super stretched my hair so much, it reminds me of why I hate relaxers on me (besides the burn and whatnot). Fine whispy hair that just kind of goes flat after a while. Nothing wrong with my hair, it's just genetics.

However, with it this straight, I can see my ends are doing much better than I thought! I think I worry too much about it. It looks good n healthy.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2013)

nisemac said:


> thinking about a touch up on the roots....never knew I had so much gray hair  tonight will do Aphogee protein and DC then get color done next weekend. have also put off trimming since hair was colored so will see if i can talk my way through just trimming the ends. i'm noticing a few ssks, but that's it. normally, i'm ready to shave it all off again.
> 
> still cowashing, leave in, gel, oil. my hair is really happy and i like the way it looks and feels. i've tried cowashing before and it didn't seem to work, but this time around--perhaps i did the right combination of protein/moisture, along with the initial chop that got rid of every last bit of damaged hair. it wasn't about starting over, but starting over RIGHT.


 
 Glad you don't have to start over  And that it is going so well.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> NO I CAN'T! I HAVE NO WHERE ELSE TO GO!!!!
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


 
Did I even respond to her crazy post. Leave the twa thread? hmph. What is she talkn bout?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> The blonde!! Figured out how to attach pics.
> SO said i looked like a skripper named Ginger or something. lmao. First i buy a skripper wig then i did skripper blonde. 2013=the height of rocky91's skripper career.
> 
> View attachment 198801
> ...


 
Buy your mom a car with all the money you make and she will love the blonde


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Well I got enough hair to put it curlformers. I used the short and narrow. It super stretched my hair so much, it reminds me of why I hate relaxers on me (besides the burn and whatnot). Fine whispy hair that just kind of goes flat after a while. Nothing wrong with my hair, it's just genetics.
> 
> However, with it this straight, I can see my ends are doing much better than I thought! I think I worry too much about it. It looks good n healthy.


 
Where the pixs at young lady?


----------



## ronie (Mar 10, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Well I got enough hair to put it curlformers. I used the short and narrow. It super stretched my hair so much, it reminds me of why I hate relaxers on me (besides the burn and whatnot). Fine whispy hair that just kind of goes flat after a while. Nothing wrong with my hair, it's just genetics.
> 
> However, with it this straight, I can see my ends are doing much better than I thought! I think I worry too much about it. It looks good n healthy.



So happy for you DarkJoy. I watch nikkimae2003's tutorial a thousand times. She did it at 16 month post relaxer, so i hope i will be able to achieve the style in June which will be 16 months since my last relaxer. Can't wait. Would love to see your pictures missy. And any tips you can share with us, products used, style options and all. 
I also love this other video done by br0nzeqt.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 11, 2013)

Funny! I DID take pics with the curlformers in but because I wasnt thrilled with the results I didnt take a followup pic. I will next time, though. 

Speaking of, OMG! @roni, this nikkimae (thanks for posting that)is pretty close to my hair twin! All that fine fine 4c  hair with zero curl definition!!!!  Her curlformers result was  like mine except her hair is longer.

this finger detangling video freaked me out! her ends are exactly like mine too. those fine little coilies at the tips I'm always snipping off  thinking my hair is damaged...but as I started to figure, its probaby this particular texture. oh lawd...

I'm scared. I aint gonna have time for that with kids and a life and whatnot...makes me wanna run to a texturizer or keep it short


----------



## ronie (Mar 11, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Funny! I DID take pics with the curlformers in but because I wasnt thrilled with the results I didnt take a followup pic. I will next time, though.
> 
> Speaking of, OMG! @roni, this nikkimae (thanks for posting that)is pretty close to my hair twin! All that fine fine 4c  hair with zero curl definition!!!!  Her curlformers result was  like mine except her hair is longer.
> 
> ...



Happy you liked the video. Her hair is nothing like mines, but i love her tutorials and her hair so much. Everytime i get discouraged i watch that curlformers video or her chunky twistout videos. For some reason these 2 always give me back life, and encourage me to keep going. I am 13 month post relaxer, so i guess i feel these styles are so closed. Can't wait.
And yeah, it's probably the texture. If i had that txture i wouldn't grow my hair past brastrap without relaxing. But i hope you find a way to manage it that fits in your lifestyle, so you can enjoy your hair rather then be frustrated by it.


----------



## MsDee14 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey ladies!! Newly natural as of March 8, 2013 . 

Please provide:

*1. BC date*
March 8, 2013 transitioned for 15.5 months. 

*2. Hair type/ describe your hair*
Thick, very coily, I would say 4C 

*3. Reggie/Products*

Twist during the week- Wear out on weekends. 
Detangle, DC, Shampoo- Biweekly- Trying to figure out what to use
Flat Twist up-do to keep in for 2 weeks out of the month
Moisturize daily
Oil scalp every other day 

*4. Goal(s)* 
I don't have any length goals really. Just to avoid as many SSK's and tangles as possible! 

Edited to add:
*5. Current pic or pic of BC*
in avatar- but will attach


----------



## MsDee14 (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone have any Deep Conditioner recommendations? I currently have ORS replenishing pack, but I haven't used it on my all natural hair yet. 
I am looking for a most natural DC with no protein in it. 

TIA!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 11, 2013)

Aubrey organics products work great. Though, with the size of that puff, I'd hardly consider it a TWA!


----------



## MsDee14 (Mar 11, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Aubrey organics products work great. Though, with the size of that puff, I'd hardly consider it a TWA!



Thank you! I forgot about AO. I actually liked Honeysuckle Rose. I'm ordering some today! 

Lol.. I just figured since it isn't long yet, it's considered a twa.


----------



## ronie (Mar 11, 2013)

MsDee14 I know you ain't trying to join this thread with that big puff. Just kidding, just kidding. Welcome, but really you might be getting the side eye up in here with all that hair. 
As for natural deep conditioners, i personally have not found the ONE. But i do like naturellegrow slippery elm or herbal blends, bee mine beutiful deep conditioners. Aubrey organics anything gave me hard crunchy hair. I tried to force them on my hair cause everybody loves them, but i ended up with broken dry hair. Lately to use up my natural DC stash, i add about 1 table spoon of melted murumuru butter, and some other oils my hair loves. After i am done with them, i am going back to using my salon brand deep conditioners. The only natural DC that did my hair awesome was anita grant rhassoul DC. But it is too dang expensive, messy, and time consuming. And i like to DC twice a week, but it is recommended for once a month. I still do it monthly but i have to DC at least once a week. Hope you find something you like soon, and again welcome.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Aubrey organics products work great. Though, with the size of that puff, I'd hardly consider it a TWA!



I was thinking the same thing  Definitely neck length on her way to SL if not there already.


----------



## MsDee14 (Mar 11, 2013)

ronie lol! I used to lurk in this thread like everyday when transitioning.. So I already feel part of it. 
I still feel like I have a twa, so I'll stick around 

Thanks for the recommendations! I never tried Beemine and will look into naturallegrow.
I watched some reviews on Anita Grant rhassoul and everyone seemed to love it.

Oh lawd I feel a PJ relapse coming. Lol


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 11, 2013)

I will not tolerate her participation in this thread. Hmph. Coming in here with a whole a$$ luscious puff...meanwhile i'm praying for my first inch to sprout.

Lol j/k hun-your hair is lovely

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Mar 11, 2013)

Harpo who dis woman MsDee14 hmph...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2013)

^^You ladies are hilarious


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 11, 2013)

Current fro





I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm thinkin Mz.MoMo5235 is about to be graduating from the TWA Club too! Dang!  Both you ladies have lovely hair! Yes, me jelly... 

As much as mine shrinks, I'll be in the TWA club until stretched length is MBL


----------



## MsDee14 (Mar 12, 2013)

Lmao!!
Thanks for slapping me back to reality. 

Ok..ok, back to lurking

Or I'll just come back with pics fresh out the shower


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> MsDee14;18050551[/USER]]Lmao!!
> Thanks for slapping me back to reality.
> 
> Ok..ok, back to lurking
> ...



Aw don't lurk. We were just funnin'  We would love the extra company. Come on back MsDee


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Mar 12, 2013)

MsDee14 your hair is beautiful!!! Don't go!! We'll behave


----------



## Cruzankink (Mar 12, 2013)

Considering the resent posts I was wondering: At what point do I stop having a TWA? Is it when my shrunken fro gets past the 3"-4" mark? Does it count that my last length check my hair in the front was touching my lips and side my color bone when stretched? I'll be 1 yr natural in April. It feels like I've had a TWA forever.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2013)

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];18052197]Considering the resent posts I was wondering: At what point do I stop having a TWA? Is it when my shrunken fro gets past the 3"-4" mark? Does it count that my last length check my hair in the front was touching my lips and side my color bone when stretched? I'll be 1 yr natural in April. It feels like I've had a TWA forever.



I consider it a twa when it doesn't reach any other length goal like NL, or SL. And that is based on what section I am using for that measure. But once I reach NL, stretched, I will no longer count my hair as a twa. 

I usually start measuring about 1" to 2" below my crown. Usually around NL, my hair starts to hang a bit and I can wear it some other way vs. just a fro.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 12, 2013)

Cruzankink said:


> Considering the resent posts I was wondering: At what point do I stop having a TWA? Is it when my shrunken fro gets past the 3"-4" mark? Does it count that my last length check *my hair in the front was touching my lips and side my color bone when stretched*? I'll be 1 yr natural in April. It feels like I've had a TWA forever.


  Well then technically Cruzankink you skipped right past NL & SL and when straight to CBL! lol. Congrats. 

I know how you feel about the shrunken thing and TWA-ness of it. Technically, stretched I'm almost full NL now with the back layers touching SL. *shrugs* I still stick around here because that's not even enough to pull into a bun without a bunch of bobby pins to keep the sides and back from stickin out--a style which I'm sporting today with a phony bun btw


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 12, 2013)

I really don't know what length I'm at. The pic posted was of my fro picked out.  With shrinkage my fro doesn't touch anything but my ears lol

Stretched though, still not sure. My crown reaches the top of my ears, the front/bang area reaches the tip of my nose and the back/nape area reaches my clavicle bone when my head is turned to the side. 

So that's where I'm at *Kanye shrug*

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 14, 2013)

Do after going through done of the other challenge threads I've decided you guys are stuck with me til apl

All the other lengths confuse me 

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Mar 15, 2013)

Puff is my fave go-to style at the moment. I've given up on moisturizers and just seal wet hair with castor oil


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 17, 2013)

can't brush my fade down anymore, so i'm wearing it with a little gel swirled in for the "curls." 
just gotta stay out of the barber chair....


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 18, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Puff is my fave go-to style at the moment. I've given up on moisturizers and just seal wet hair with castor oil


Love your puff APrayer4Hair! It's so full and thick! And I hear ya on the moisturizers. I dont even bother anymore and I'm growing and retaining just fine now that I've found other products my hair likes... they're not for everyone.

OAN: Making an experiment today. 

Experiment: Curlformers #2 (yes, there will be pics!)

This time I will not use a setting lotion. Only doing this for stretch to make bunning easier (yes HanaKuroi, I will put satin around it to protect that baby bun! lol). I will try it with flax seed gel and my butter blend and spritz with teas to keep it wet while setting.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Mar 18, 2013)

I need some support! 

I BC'd on 10/28/12 and I have noooo idea what to do. Since it's still freezing out here (NYC is having some crazy temp changes now), I've been keeping my hair braided under wigs. 

I haven't taken any new pics since October. I plan on taking some the beginning of April.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2013)

MsKikiStar said:


> I need some support!
> 
> I BC'd on 10/28/12 and I have noooo idea what to do. Since it's still freezing out here (NYC is having some crazy temp changes now), I've been keeping my hair braided under wigs.
> 
> I haven't taken any new pics since October. I plan on taking some the beginning of April.


 
We are here for you MsKikiStar. What is it that you want to do? 

There is nothing wrong with wiggin it for a while.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2013)

I took some pictures before I started my new moisturizing program. Want to see if I can track my progress visually. So here is my twa now. It's 6 months after my bc, but I think I have dusted 4 times. Hopefully I won't have to do that for a while.


----------



## ronie (Mar 19, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Puff is my fave go-to style at the moment. I've given up on moisturizers and just seal wet hair with castor oil



Them edges are laid. Beautiful puff


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Mar 19, 2013)

DarkJoy how do u moisturize? I'm still open to other ideas


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 19, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> DarkJoy how do u moisturize? I'm still open to other ideas



I just cowash every other day. Certain teas with oils in a spray bottle keep it soft and low shed. Seal. Non cowash days I might use just water and seal. She's doing ok with this regi.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is my curlformers set. I slept in them:

50 formers used. The parts were big because the intention was to stretch not wear as a style.


Stretched to the roots!


After I fluffed it out I liked it enough to just wear to work for the day. This was not the final look but you get the idea. It now looks like a longer curly pixie.


Products used: flax seed gel, tea spritz with evoo and grapeseed oils.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Here is my curlformers set. I slept in them:
> 
> 50 formers used. The parts were big because the intention was to stretch not wear as a style.
> View attachment 200207
> ...



Girl you are good to sleep in those. I think I have used mine 2x in 4 years.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol. They dont really bother me unless they are too tight. Had to loosen some last night.

Hell, I'm just glad to see that my hair is going halfway down the former! 

If I'm gonna do this more often, I will need to get the Aveda Anti-Humectant Pomade for reversion control. Because of COURSE it starts to drizzle outside just as I step out the car at work.  Glad I brought a hat!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2013)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];18091249]Lol. They dont really bother me unless they are too tight. Had to loosen some last night.
> 
> Hell, I'm just glad to see that my hair is going halfway down the former!
> 
> If I'm gonna do this more often, I will need to get the Aveda Anti-Humectant Pomade for reversion control. Because of COURSE it starts to drizzle outside just as I step out the car at work.  Glad I brought a hat!



What style did you wear?


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 19, 2013)

I fluffed & separated them a lot and just wore it as it. I like it better at this length. I tried it when it was shorter but with the hair taperd behind the ears it didnt look right on me. Now that my hair is sticking out from behind my ears, it's a cute curly pixie with the formers! Adding this to my repertoire of regular styles once the Aveda gets here.


----------



## ronie (Mar 19, 2013)

That hair hiding behind your ears is a real style killer. Mine is slowly coming out, and it makes everything look much better. I think you dud a great job. I hope I can get my hair that straight or very close.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 20, 2013)

It really does kill the style. Just looks unbalanced.

Ugh. It started raining which just murdered my curl formers set. I revert too fast! Tomorrow is my work Friday. Will try to hold out to tomorrow night before cowashing.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Mar 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> We are here for you MsKikiStar. What is it that you want to do?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with wiggin it for a while.



Now that it's supposed to snow 2 more times within the next week, I will definitely continue to keep wiggin it. This weather is crazy 

I guess my main issue lately has been knowing if I need to trim or up the moisture. The back section of my hair tangles so much and feels a lot rougher at the ends. Is that because that section is 4A, while the front-middle is 3C?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2013)

[USER=190014 said:
			
		

> MsKikiStar[/USER];18101139]Now that it's supposed to snow 2 more times within the next week, I will definitely continue to keep wiggin it. This weather is crazy
> 
> I guess my main issue lately has been knowing if I need to trim or up the moisture. The back section of my hair tangles so much and feels a lot rougher at the ends. Is that because that section is 4A, while the front-middle is 3C?


 
If it's been 8 or more weeks since your last dusting you may need to dust again. But since you are saying it is so dry, you may want to increase your moisture. Rough ends could just be dry ends. If you twist the hair and it tangles when you try to separate it, then you need to dust. 

Girl I don't know nothing bout no 3C hair  But keeping it moisturized and keeping the ends in good shape should help with the tangles.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Mar 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Girl I don't know nothing bout no 3C hair





Hmm...it tangles more when I'm taking my braids out, not so much when braiding. To be safe I think I'll dust my ends. Thank you so much!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2013)

Moisturizing and sealing my hair and ends and retwisting every night. It is taking some commitment. But I only have 3 weeks left to go before I re-evaluate. My hair is feeling better and my ends are holding in there. Hopefully they can hold out until I dust in May. Started NJoy's growth oil this week as well. I will do my 1st qtr length check next Sunday. Not expecting to see any difference from the start since I have been trimming away bad ends.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 22, 2013)

My wet set died with the rain. Couldn't hold out due to work so did a flat twist out. Wow.

So much easier! It took about 20 small twists after the bc. Now about 6 gets the job done better. And it only takes half an hour!

Even tho my back layers are barely at shoulders I will still call it nl. My sides and crown are at my ears :s will have to trim out these layers. Don't like them this deep.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> My wet set died with the rain. Couldn't hold out due to work so did a flat twist out. Wow.
> 
> So much easier! It took about 20 small twists after the bc. Now about 6 gets the job done better. And it only takes half an hour!
> 
> Even tho my back layers are barely at shoulders I will still call it nl. My sides and crown are at my ears :s will have to trim out these layers. Don't like them this deep.



I know being able to flat twist has to feel good. I know it makes things so much easier. I will appreciate it when I am there again


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 22, 2013)

You will be there soon faithVA! And as much as you complain about your fro, I gotta say from the last pics in this thread it looks sooooooooooo good! You've been doing a good job IMHO.

Been lurking the SL thread btw, but afraid to join you guys feeling like I'll fail and not make it by the end of the year!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> You will be there soon faithVA! And as much as you complain about your fro, I gotta say from the last pics in this thread it looks sooooooooooo good! You've been doing a good job IMHO.
> 
> Been lurking the SL thread btw, but afraid to join you guys feeling like I'll fail and not make it by the end of the year!



When it comes to my head I am a master complainer  I love to play in my head (wash, condition, etc) but I hate to style it  Probably because it takes so long, like you said.

Thank you for the encouragement/compliment. It is looking better. And someone at work said it was growing out  I think because I don't hide it at all, I'm not notice differences.

Please join the SL thread. Your hair is longer than mine. I don't think I will make it by year end but I know I will be closer. Something on me is going to graze SL  You know I just love company. 

But I understand if you want to wait. It's not truly a goal for me. It just helps to post to keep me from going crazy.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey ladies, how's it going?
I'm back at the scalpy curls sproutin stage of fade grow out lol this is when i can't hide how fine my hair is.
It's cute tho-i rinsed it jet black and it's mad shiny

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 22, 2013)

what you use to rinse Rocky91


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 23, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> what you use to rinse Rocky91



DarkJoy, i use via, it's a $1 at the beauty supply store but it works very well and does not "bleed"

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 23, 2013)

ooooo thanks Rocky91...! And what a price! Makes me wanna...but evertime color meets my strands it's break city. I really like to think about it though...maybe someday. Hell, the price is right for that one!


----------



## robot. (Mar 24, 2013)

Thinking about going for a haircut. My hair is growing out and the difference in textures really messes up the "landscape" for me.

Idk whether to go for the cut now or wear braids for a few weeks and then get it cut.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2013)

My twa is getting bigger but I am really ready for some extra inches.


----------



## ronie (Mar 24, 2013)

faithVA said:


> My twa is getting bigger but I am really ready for some extra inches.



Well you and i both. I just want 3 more inches to make styling easier. Then i don't care how fast my hair grows. A long as it's healthy and is not breaking, i will be ok.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2013)

ronie said:


> Well you and i both. I just want 3 more inches to make styling easier. Then i don't care how fast my hair grows. A long as it's healthy and is not breaking, i will be ok.


 
I need more than that  3 more inches will definitely make styling easier. But give me 6 than I can rest . That is bun city for me.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 24, 2013)

Speaking of inches 

Wore a flat twist out today and noticed that the back is hanging and rubbing against my collar! Well well... i will now have to keep the back up so that budding hang-time wont break off.

Thanks LHCF for that bit of knowledge! Cuz like ususal, in 6 months Idda been wondering why my hair hasnt grown not knowing that clothes snap off ends!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 24, 2013)

My hair at this length straightens out pretty well from the slicking of phony ponies. But the stretching gives me a better idea of my current length. I wouldn't mind wearing my hair down straightened but I don't think I can do all that heat. Not after undoing do many years of brainwashing thinking I HAD to wear my hair straight you know. 





I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dp

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 25, 2013)

Time to kick momo out!! Lol.

Lovely hair, dear. When i get to that length, i am cutting into a sharp bob.

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2013)

^^ awww, not yet.


----------



## ronie (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm happy to say that I have been wearing my twist/braid outs without headband and I like it.  I also rocked a curly fro, but I added a little flower only cause I was volunteering at a pediatric center that day. The kids really liked my hair, and the flower. One of the little girl's mom said I make the place look like we were on vacation in the Caribbean somewhere. Here are some pictures. To another week of beautiful TWAs.


----------



## ronie (Mar 25, 2013)

After watching 100 YT videos, I decided to try my Ian flat twist. Did not do bad for a first time. Excuse the craziness in the back. I was getting tired and this part is shorter and for some reason so awkward to twist. I will try to wear it out to work tonight. Will post pictures good or bad. If anything I will just put it in a puff. Wish me luck.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 25, 2013)

NOOOO! I CAN'T LEAVE YET!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## ronie (Mar 25, 2013)

faithVA with 6 more inches I wouldn't know what to do with myself. That would be the longest my hair has ever been, lol.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2013)

ronie. Your curls look nice. What did you use on your twist out in the pics? Your flat twists are coming along nice. They are good enough to do a flat twist out. And you will be really good at it soon enough with some practice


----------



## ronie (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok the curls came out a bit too defined. Maybe I will try making my flat twists bigger next time. And my parting really killed it. There was no way to repart the hair once I unraveled the twists. 



How I actually left the house



The back



Halfway through taking them down


----------



## ronie (Mar 26, 2013)

faithVA said:


> ronie. Your curls look nice. What did you use on your twist out in the pics? Your flat twists are coming along nice. They are good enough to do a flat twist out. And you will be really good at it soon enough with some practice



Thanks faithVA. I used the Shea moisture curl and style milk as my leave in and moisturizer. I sealed with wheat germ oil ( just a little bit cause the smell is a bit strong). I twisted with qhemet amla nourishing pomade. That's how I always do my twists. Sometimes I use just my leave in then the oil and the qhemet. When I do it on dry hair I skip the oil, cause then my hair is not freshly wash, and too much layering will make it dull.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 26, 2013)

Ooooo. So my scarf slipped off last night. Was sleeping with my hair buttered and loose from yesterdays flat twist out. Thought id have a nightmare when I got up.

Ha! Best and easiest 2ND day hair! Olive oil and ran my fingers thru it. Wish it was always that easy.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm really considering flat ironing my hair and seeing if I like wearing it out like that. 

I just have to make sure I don't heat damage it. Figure I can flat iron once a week and just wrap it at night 


What are your thoughts guys?

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm really considering flat ironing my hair and seeing if I like wearing it out like that.
> 
> I just have to make sure I don't heat damage it. Figure I can flat iron once a week and just wrap it at night
> 
> ...



From what I've seen of your hair you could probably rollerset it just as easily and get it straight without any heat damage unless you are just trying to wear it straight. 

If you aren't trying to gain length, then flat ironing once a week will work. There are very few women who can flat iron that often and grow it out.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2013)

I have about 5" to neck length so I will be with you ladies for a while.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh *** these ppl at work. Today it's all about the flat twist out puff! Not properly fluffed in the pic but there it is.



____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm really considering flat ironing my hair and seeing if I like wearing it out like that.
> 
> I just have to make sure I don't heat damage it. Figure I can flat iron once a week and just wrap it at night
> 
> ...


it depends on what it takes to wear your hair straight. for me, the manipulation would be the problem not necessarily the heat.

no one is taking my hair advice irl seriously right now guys  i was all like "deep condition blah blah blah" to a friend yesterday and she was looking at me all skeptical. i'm like umm hello i had hair just a few months ago i may be baldheadded now but i didn't forget


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Oh *** these ppl at work. Today it's all about the flat twist out puff! Not properly fluffed in the pic but there it is.
> 
> View attachment 201687
> 
> ...



It looks good. Go ahead and get them ready for your summer look


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> it depends on what it takes to wear your hair straight. for me, the manipulation would be the problem not necessarily the heat.
> 
> no one is taking my hair advice irl seriously right now guys  i was all like "deep condition blah blah blah" to a friend yesterday and she was looking at me all skeptical. i'm like umm hello i had hair just a few months ago i may be baldheadded now but i didn't forget



You bald headed. You know you don't know what you are talkn bout


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 28, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Oh *** these ppl at work. Today it's all about the flat twist out puff! Not properly fluffed in the pic but there it is.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



I love it! =D

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 28, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> it depends on what it takes to wear your hair straight. for me, the manipulation would be the problem not necessarily the heat.
> 
> no one is taking my hair advice irl seriously right now guys  i was all like "deep condition blah blah blah" to a friend yesterday and she was looking at me all skeptical. i'm like umm hello i had hair just a few months ago i may be baldheadded now but i didn't forget



Girl same here! Nan-nobody wants to listen to me now! And I'm.always like "hello! Mc Fly! I was tbl natural and you saw it!"

But its ok, when I'm tbl again and they're still at a chopped up sl they'll be back asking for advise they won't take cause "that's too much work" or "well that probably works for your hair but my hair is different"

Heifer! I share a lot of the same practices as girls with 4b-z hair and I read their stories! Tell me I don't know!

Sorry... Litter flash back vent there lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 28, 2013)

faithVA said:


> From what I've seen of your hair you could probably rollerset it just as easily and get it straight without any heat damage unless you are just trying to wear it straight.
> 
> If you aren't trying to gain length, then flat ironing once a week will work. There are very few women who can flat iron that often and grow it out.



Roller setting would work but I want it straight and I have never figured out wet wrapping. Though now my hair is shorter it might work.,

I'll try that before flat ironing.

But my hair actually grows fairly well with heat as long as I pay very close attention to the temp and frequency. I thinks its because wearing my hair straight leads to less manipulation, at least at my longer lengths it did. I would often trade in that reggie for the winter time.  

I stopped cause I was lazy but my hair retained the same with the same twice a year trim...

But right now I am kinda refusing to trim so I dunno.... I will play around with it and see what happens

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 28, 2013)

So I put the hot comb to my head on low heat so my hair isn't crazy straight but now I can get a real input on what length I'm hanging around 








PS. Y'all still ain't getting rid of my til I'm apl!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## ronie (Mar 29, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So I put the hot comb to my head on low heat so my hair isn't crazy straight but now I can get a real input on what length I'm hanging around
> 
> PS. Y'all still ain't getting rid of my til I'm apl!
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



I say momo gotta go, lol. Great job. You still have some curls going on so I m sure you re already sl if you pull on your hair. I hope to be that length in september when I flat iron


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2013)

^^I don't think you will be able to get rid of her.  She keeps running out of the SL challenge.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm not ready for the sl challenge! I think I'm hovering around nl but I still don't know.

But my hair is no where close to my shoulder blades so Mo stays here!

I scared!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2013)

[USER=95107 said:
			
		

> Mz.MoMo5235[/USER];18151475]I'm not ready for the sl challenge! I think I'm hovering around nl but I still don't know.
> 
> But my hair is no where close to my shoulder blades so Mo stays here!
> 
> ...



You are definitely NL.

So what's your plan? You are going to go to the SL challenge after you reach SL?  

Looking at the striped shirt you have on in your pic, You probably only have about 4" to SL. SL on you is probably that 2nd full solid gray line. I'm guessing of course since I can't see the rest of the shirt but I think that is close. Even if it is a little more you will be SL sometime this year.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> You are definitely NL.
> 
> So what's your plan? You are going to go to the SL challenge after you reach SL?
> 
> Looking at the striped shirt you have on in your pic, You probably only have about 4" to SL. SL on you is probably that 2nd full solid gray line. I'm guessing of course since I can't see the rest of the shirt but I think that is close. Even if it is a little more you will be SL sometime this year.



I scared! What if I don't make it?! Or I do the premature "I'm sl!" And everyone is like "girl! You Trippin!" Then I'm all like  then I can never showy face again/hair again!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I scared! What if I don't make it?! Or I do the premature "I'm sl!" And everyone is like "girl! You Trippin!" Then I'm all like  then I can never showy face again/hair again!
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



I'm not trying to make you go  Stay in here as long as you want. 

As far as the premature announcement, the only time that goes wrong is when people post a special thread and say Hey I'm SL. That is going to be a fail  But if you are in the SL thread, everyone in there is cool. Usually you don't get non-challengers inside challenge threads. 

But take your time. You don't have to go to any other thread. I was just messing with you.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 29, 2013)

^_^ 

I'm happy here lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 29, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ^_^
> 
> I'm happy here lol
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


You are welcome here however long! Lovely hair btw Mz.MoMo5235

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Mar 29, 2013)

I really wanna try finger coils again today but idk where to start. calling faithVA where art thou? I need help!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I really wanna try finger coils again today but idk where to start. calling @faithVA where art thou? I need help!!


 
Here I am. Sorry I'm late APrayer4Hair

Finger coils are easy. Especially at our length. I use Taliah Waajid Curly Cream but you can use a cream or a gel. I take a very small section, almost like I'm doing mini twists, spritz it with water, apply the cream, smooth it in and then pinch at the base. I twist the base for about 3 or 4 twists or until I feel it will hold and then I start twirling the hair around my index finger until I get to the end. 


You can do them bigger. They just look better on me smaller. The smaller they are the fewer parts you see.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Mar 29, 2013)

Please excuse how crazy I look  

I think I'd like bigger coils but idk. Needless to say I took it down an took that opportunity to trim my ends


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Mar 30, 2013)

I was 1 yr. post on 3/7/13 here are progress pics...I'll be 1 yr natural on 6/7


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 31, 2013)

So I just realized I'm getting close to my one year baldaversary =) 

May 5th will be one full year from when I shaved off my hair and started a whole new hair journey. I think I will have a friend help flat iron and then do an update thread with a link to the org thread.

Sometimes I miss being bald. I just hate the awkward grow out process because there comes a point where my hair just says "hey lady! I do what I want!" And its not cute lol

I very rarely wear my fro any more outside the house. I did yesterday and ran into wal-mart real fast for dog food and this little stringy haired blonde girl is sitting on her cart just cheesing at me! She waves when I made eye contact so I wave back then she screams to her mom "MOMMY! WHY CAN'T I HAVE AN AFRO?!"

I just walked away quickly after that Lmfao 

It's still at such a funny length though and its all naturally layered. But its a learning experience. Once I hit apl it'll be easy street and kind of boring lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello All,
I am officially joining this thread cause...I just BC'ed TONIGHT!

1. BC date (no need for this...ehhhh?) but for real 3.31.13 (nice symmetry in those numbers)

2. Hair type/ describe your hair:
I am not sure what hair type I have, I think 3b/3c but I could be wrong. Its like cottony cloudy? But very wirey? Does not cump together into curls. Just is a big mess of almost curled hair. Hopefully in my washing it and activating the curls it will look better. Right now its a mess.

3. Reggie/Products:
I am a curly girl, so no sulphates or cones for me. 
Currently using, As I Am Coconut Cowash, One N Only Hydrating Masque, AO WC, Shea Moisture Leave in, Giovanni Leave in, Joboba Oil, Eco Styler, 4 Naturals Reconstructor and a concoction of stuff for water based spritz when I dont wanna use the Gio.

I wash daily (sometimes) but mostly a minimum of 3 times a week, including a weekly deep conditioner and tea rinse (which I have really been lacking on lately)

4. Goal(s):

My goal is to get back to SL by this time next year. I BC'ed in Feb March of last year and was full NL and 2 1/2 inches away from SL with relaxed hair in DEC. So hopefully due to my BC, and P/Sing with twists and braids and healthier hair habits I hope to be back here by April at the latest. (although I think I might get there by Jan/Feb )

My goal is to also figure out how to activate my curls so its not such a cloudy mess. 

5. Current pic or pic of BC


----------



## ronie (Apr 1, 2013)

faithVA said:


> You are definitely NL.
> 
> So what's your plan? You are going to go to the SL challenge after you reach SL?
> 
> Looking at the striped shirt you have on in your pic, You probably only have about 4" to SL. SL on you is probably that 2nd full solid gray line. I'm guessing of course since I can't see the rest of the shirt but I think that is close. Even if it is a little more you will be SL sometime this year.



Really? Well I have a loooooooong way to shoulder length then.


----------



## ronie (Apr 1, 2013)

hnntrr welcome to the TWA thread. Congrats again on your BC. And for a 6 month transition you have a lot of hair. I BC at 11 month to only 3-4 inches of hair. I am a slow grower, and I don't expect 6 inches a year. It doesn't help that growth aids make me shed like crazy. Hope to see more picture of your hair.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I was 1 yr. post on 3/7/13 here are progress pics...I'll be 1 yr natural on 6/7
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like our hair is the same length.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2013)

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];18164719]Hello All,
> I am officially joining this thread cause...I just BC'ed TONIGHT!
> 
> 1. BC date (no need for this...ehhhh?) but for real 3.31.13 (nice symmetry in those numbers)
> ...



Welcome! When was the last time you used heat? When was the last time you did a protein treatment?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2013)

ronie said:


> Really? Well I have a loooooooong way to shoulder length then.



I'm just guessing. It is hard to tel without the rest of the picture.


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 1, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Welcome! When was the last time you used heat? When was the last time you did a protein treatment?




I used heat on ...thursday? Cause I thought I wanted to flat iron it to keep myself from washing it so much (much luck that had). I did a 5 min protein treatment right when I washed it out (Friday).

Hopefully I didnt damage it, its still s curls and not any really coily curls...but that could just be my curl pattern. Even when wet it doesnt scrunch up it just waves...and the back coil's a little bit. Its hard to get it to do much curling on itself. Hopefully that will change the longer I go without heat and the longer it gets.

I have a reception tomorrow so I was thinking about doing a straw set maybe, at least then it will have some coil and not be a gross mix of s curls and a few coils thrown here and there.

I will say, however...that  I gave myself a pretty good cut. Ill take pictures of it dry when I get home. I have a hat on so no one knows but my roommate and the girl who braids my hair (WOOT)


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2013)

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];18165919]I used heat on ...thursday? Cause I thought I wanted to flat iron it to keep myself from washing it so much (much luck that had). I did a 5 min protein treatment right when I washed it out (Friday).
> 
> Hopefully I didnt damage it, its still s curls and not any really coily curls...but that could just be my curl pattern. Even when wet it doesnt scrunch up it just waves...and the back coil's a little bit. Its hard to get it to do much curling on itself. Hopefully that will change the longer I go without heat and the longer it gets.
> 
> ...



Just keep up with your protein. I'm not expert but I'm wondering if your hair is heat damaged. What is seen in your pictures doesn't even look like a 3's curl pattern. It almost looks like your hair is still relaxed or texlaxed. 

Just keep babying it for now.


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 1, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Just keep up with your protein. I'm not expert but I'm wondering if your hair is heat damaged. What is seen in your pictures doesn't even look like a 3's curl pattern. It almost looks like your hair is still relaxed or texlaxed.
> 
> Just keep babying it for now.



Yeah, I wonder that too. My hair has ALWAYS been like that though, even when it was growing in. And I have only flat ironed it three time this year and tried to make sure there wasnt a lot....but I  flat ironed every week for years and fried the crap out of my hair. We will see though. I cut off a lot of hair so I dont want to cut off anymore so we will see.

Is there anyway to tell? Could it just be that the heat has loosened my curl pattern? How should I go about this?


----------



## naija24 (Apr 1, 2013)

hnntrr, your hair grows super fast then! Congrats on the BC and I'm glad you don't regret your decision!~


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 1, 2013)

Update:

Here are pictures of my hair dry with a failed braid out and wet with no product.

I duno. What do you guys think? I have heard 3b ranges in spirals and waves but I could be wrong and it could be heat damage? I dont know. 

Sorry for all the pics.


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 1, 2013)

continued...


----------



## naija24 (Apr 1, 2013)

I woudl never guess you are natural. A good bit of your hair looks really really straight. Maybe it is heat damage but I'd refer to others' opinions.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Yeah, I wonder that too. My hair has ALWAYS been like that though, even when it was growing in. And I have only flat ironed it three time this year and tried to make sure there wasnt a lot....but I  flat ironed every week for years and fried the crap out of my hair. We will see though. I cut off a lot of hair so I dont want to cut off anymore so we will see.
> 
> Is there anyway to tell? Could it just be that the heat has loosened my curl pattern? How should I go about this?



I don't know how you can tell. You probably just need to give it time. 

It really isn't the number of times you apply heat. It only takes once. Not saying your hair is damaged. Just letting you know for future reference. 

You may want to just keep alternating protein and moisture every other week.


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 1, 2013)

naija24 said:


> I woudl never guess you are natural. A good bit of your hair looks really really straight. Maybe it is heat damage but I'd refer to others' opinions.



Yeah. I may not have cut ALL of it off, gonna have my mom shape it up later so there might still be some straight ends flyin about. It looks totally different from my relaxed hair wet. Its like legit bone bone bone straight and I was texlaxing when I was relaxing.

eta: thanks. this is really scary!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Yeah. I may not have cut ALL of it off, gonna have my mom shape it up later so there might still be some straight ends flyin about. It looks totally different from my relaxed hair wet. Its like legit bone bone bone straight and I was texlaxing when I was relaxing.
> 
> eta: thanks. this is really scary!



Nothing to be scared about yet. You are still early in your journey. Just enjoy your hair for now, baby her and start getting to know each other


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh the phone tryin to figure out how to do my hair for tomorrow's exhibition and I am trying to tell my mom i cant blow dry or flat iron my hair cause i might have heat damage. Sent her the same pictures I posted on here and she is gettin so mad cause "heat damaged hair doesnt look like that" because I have trained my hair to lay straight (from using the scarf method for 4 years, and flat ironing. I duno I dunno. I am glad I cut it but this is a lot and I duno what to do right now.

Mom is saying I had s waves when I was little that didnt shrink like my sisters does. UGH.


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 1, 2013)

hnntrr - As faithVA pointed out, its still very early in your journey.  I've seen many new naturals over the years online deal with "Jekyll and Hyde" hair: curly one day, coily the next.  

* Its difficult, if not impossible to type your hair while you still have relaxed ends.
* You probably don't have enough length to type your hair at this time.
* The best way to "type" your hair is to do it while your hair is dry without product.

With that said, you probably have a few relaxed ends, or it could be heat damage, or...

The best thing to do is to care for your hair with patience until you know what's going on with it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok, so I did my first update in the sl thread ^_^ I scared


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry that pic posted. Wasn't supposed to lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## ronie (Apr 3, 2013)

Been watching these blow out twistouts/braidouts on youtube for a few days, and boy i am tempted. I said no heat until september, and i don't think i can hold it. I have to at least wait until my komaza analysis to see if my hair is healthy enough to handle the heat. Please someone tell me not to do it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 3, 2013)

ronie said:


> Been washing these blow out twistouts/braidouts on youtube for a few days, and boy i am tempted. I said no heat until september, and i don't think i can hold it. I have to at least wait until my komaza analysis to see if my hair is healthy enough to handle the heat. Please someone tell me not to do it.



Just say no!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## ronie (Apr 3, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Just say no!
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



lol... well i happened to read this blog post an hour ago, and all of a sudden i have no desire to blow out my hair
http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2010/11/heat-on-wet-hair-bubble-hair.html


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2013)

greenandchic said:


> hnntrr - As faithVA pointed out, its still very early in your journey.  I've seen many new naturals over the years online deal with "Jekyll and Hyde" hair: curly one day, coily the next.
> 
> * Its difficult, if not impossible to type your hair while you still have relaxed ends.
> * You probably don't have enough length to type your hair at this time.
> ...



hnntrr, I totally agree with this. I know you have a big event. Do the best you can with your hair for the event. But try to relax a bit about your hair after the event. You are letting it stress you out. Play with your hair, take care of it, baby it and see how it turns out. Just ease up for a month or two.


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 3, 2013)

faithVA, im workin on it. I found a solution for yesterday. At this point I duno what to do cause there isnt much I can do with it, so Ive just been wearing beanies to cover most of it. Its a weird mix of curly but not straight but not curly either, and its really thick, which I am not used to at all. 

Hoping to go into twists sometime this week/weekend so I wont have to worry about it haha. At this point it just too short to do a lot with.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2013)

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];18179065]faithVA, im workin on it. I found a solution for yesterday. At this point I duno what to do cause there isnt much I can do with it, so Ive just been wearing beanies to cover most of it. Its a weird mix of curly but not straight but not curly either, and its really thick, which I am not used to at all.
> 
> Hoping to go into twists sometime this week/weekend so I wont have to worry about it haha. At this point it just too short to do a lot with.



Can you do flat twists and put perm rods on the ends? Or just do a flexi rod or perm rod set? I think that would look nice.

The one thing about going natural is that you do have to be patient. You have to relearn your hair and it does take time. I've been natural for a while, but the natural hair I had in 2005 is different than the natural hair I had when I big chopped last year  So I am relearning as well.


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 3, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Can you do flat twists and put perm rods on the ends? Or just do a flexi rod or perm rod set? I think that would look nice.
> 
> The one thing about going natural is that you do have to be patient. You have to relearn your hair and it does take time. I've been natural for a while, but the natural hair I had in 2005 is different than the natural hair I had when I big chopped last year  So I am relearning as well.




So far pulling my hair taught in bantu knots or flat twist outs results in it being straight (like a blown out styled knot or twist out). I tried flat twists and pun curling the ends, but that just looks crazy haha. I have found that since I cut the relaxed ends off my hair dries a little faster and looks drier. Then again I have been tryin not to wash it as much...so I might wash it tonight and see if that helps.  I might invest in some perm rods, the BSS in DC is in the hood and I try not to go there if I dont have too hahaha.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> So far pulling my hair taught in bantu knots or flat twist outs results in it being straight (like a blown out styled knot or twist out). I tried flat twists and pun curling the ends, but that just looks crazy haha. I have found that since I cut the relaxed ends off my hair dries a little faster and looks drier. Then again I have been tryin not to wash it as much...so I might wash it tonight and see if that helps.  I might invest in some perm rods, the BSS in DC is in the hood and I try not to go there if I dont have too hahaha.



Maybe you should just treat your hair like it's relaxed. Just wear it like a short relaxed style.


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 3, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Maybe you should just treat your hair like it's relaxed. Just wear it like a short relaxed style.



I might try that. I am debating whether or not to, I don't wanna use heat if my straight ends are a result of heat damage...up until February, before I knew how to properly flat iron...I used to flat iron with moisture AND oil on my hair with no heat protectant (and like olive oil too, and I dont think that has a high heat dispersal or whatever) so there is a chance I completely fried my hair, so the NG I DID have....is heat damaged...which is okay...... since

I anticipate after a few months if the curl pattern is that different I will BC a 2nd time to my true curl pattern, that isnt relaxed or heat damaged. Or I will just let this grow out and "transition" to healthier hair and then when it gets to a length I am okay with I will cut the heat damaged parts off... We will see though. 

Ultimately,

I think I plan on keeping up PS styles for awhile...I am thinking about even making it a year long goal to just stay in twists/braids for the rest of the year, especially since Boston is SUPER cold in the winter and twists/braids are super easy to maintain and I can have those 2 months at a time and only take my hair down for about a week every 2 months...baby it for that week and then keep moving. 

My sister BC'ed to where I am and as a result 2 years later of a wigging regimen her hair is MBL (and MBL on her is like 20", and my mom is APL/MBL with thyroid and other issues that causes slow growing and stuff from wigging). I dont think I will ever get into wigs...but I am okay with twists and braids...So my sister is my PS inspiration at this point (as well as other PS ladies on here). Im letting go and letting God. *BIG BREATH*

Sorry my responses are always super long. I duno how to shut up haha.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 8, 2013)

how are you ladies doing?

I have a super mini TWA right now. it's all kinds of lengths, my crown seems to grow rapidly. i was going to the barber to get it evened up and lined up, but i forgot that all black barber and beauty shops are closed on Mondays lol.

i think i might just hold off and leave it alone-rocking headwraps and hats and when i keep it curled up with gel, it's not too bad.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2013)

I trimmed 1/2" to 1" on Saturday so I will be twa a bit longer  My crown is not yet EL. And the hair in the back is just starting to reach my nape. If I can't find a wig by the end of the month, I may put in some havanna twists to give myself and my hair a break.


----------



## Tiana_Sade (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey Y'all,

As you can see from profile pic I'm still rocking my twa with random straight bits at front. I'm still getting used to it, I tried hair one cleansing conditioner and it did not like my skin one bit! Still trying to find a creamy water filled moisturiser with not so super expensive price tag! My hair loves tresemme naturals, it's amazing and the slip is great! And it's cheap! Urm still using eco styler, my hair hates oil unless used in deep conditioner. Any recommendations are welcome! Just wanna know how long most of you are in TWA stage for without cutting new growth at all?? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2013)

[USER=239906 said:
			
		

> Tiana_Sade[/USER];18215957]Hey Y'all,
> 
> As you can see from profile pic I'm still rocking my twa with random straight bits at front. I'm still getting used to it, I tried hair one cleansing conditioner and it did not like my skin one bit! Still trying to find a creamy water filled moisturiser with not so super expensive price tag! My hair loves tresemme naturals, it's amazing and the slip is great! And it's cheap! Urm still using eco styler, my hair hates oil unless used in deep conditioner. Any recommendations are welcome! Just wanna know how long most of you are in TWA stage for without cutting new growth at all??
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I don't see your profile pic.

Let me know if you find that water based moisturizer. I am having a tough time finding one that I like  Tresemme Naturals makes my scalp itch but my hair loves it. Had to let it go.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2013)

I started the day with a decent enough afro. Looked at my hair at 3pm and it was doing its own thing  I found a few bobby pins to salvage the style but it was a hustle. I need to stock my desk and purse with some bobby pins.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 10, 2013)

Had to share this!

There is this white boy on my team who us obsessed with my phony pony. So I told him if he got good scores on his customer surveys I would let him wear it.

Well surveys came in today and.. 





I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Apr 11, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Had to share this!
> 
> There is this white boy on my team who us obsessed with my phony pony. So I told him if he got good scores on his customer surveys I would let him wear it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronie (Apr 11, 2013)

Rocky91, my crown grows the fastest too. When i was relaxed, the ends of my crown and the ends of my nape will fall at the same place. So i would have 9-12 inches of hair at the crown and bangs, and about 5-6 inches hair at my nape and edges. That was me my whole life. Don't get it cut yet; i would try to wear style to hid it. My crowns still outgrows every other parts of my head, and i will just roll with it.
faithVA i have bobby pins everywhere: my car, my purse, my desk, the bathroom, my dresser, my going out handbags (every single one of them, lol).


----------



## nubiennze (Apr 11, 2013)

ronie said:


> i have bobby pins everywhere: my car, my purse, my desk, the bathroom, my dresser, my going out handbags (every single one of them, lol).



I thought this was just me.


----------



## ronie (Apr 11, 2013)

A bobby pin placed in the right place makes a whole lot of difference


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2013)

I am officially tired of doing my hair. So I will be making a call today to get some type of extension.


----------



## ronie (Apr 11, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I am officially tired of doing my hair. So I will be making a call today to get some type of extension.



Me too, but it's my birthday at the end of the month. My first birthday as a natural, and I want to rock my TWA for those pictures. Then I will put on some twist extension. I think my hair is tired of being done as well. Can't wait to put her away.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm ready for my one year length check from bald to what ever I'm at  I think I've made good progress in one year ^_^ 

I never knew where I would be at after a year so I'm happy to see

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## ronie (Apr 12, 2013)

I think i may have overmoisturized my hair. I always thought my hair is so thirsty i can never give it enough moisture. I have been playing with all these moisture rich products from DC to styling. I was like: wow this feels good, oh this feels even better, darn this is great too, and this morning i was moisturizing my hair, and it felt mushy. I did not think anything of it until i looked at my hands: covered with little pieces and medium length pieces of hair. I think i let out a scream. I mean all my fingers, my palm had hair on them. 
I don't have the time or the energy to do a protein treatment today. I just wanted to retwist my hair and go to sleep (worked all night). So i went looking for my chi keratin mist (which was in the dumping box in a closet somewhere). Thank god i did not give it away or throw it away. I never hated it, but i felt like i did not need it. I sprayed each section with that, and twisted my hair. I still had breakage while twisting. I should have let my hair dry more maybe. I don't want to stress over it, but now i can't sleep.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 12, 2013)

ronie said:


> Rocky91, my crown grows the fastest too. When i was relaxed, the ends of my crown and the ends of my nape will fall at the same place. So i would have 9-12 inches of hair at the crown and bangs, and about 5-6 inches hair at my nape and edges. That was me my whole life. Don't get it cut yet; i would try to wear style to hid it. My crowns still outgrows every other parts of my head, and i will just roll with it.
> faithVA i have bobby pins everywhere: my car, my purse, my desk, the bathroom, my dresser, my going out handbags (every single one of them, lol).


lol it is a STRUGGLE. Got me looking all lopsided.

faith, i am right there with you being tired of my hair.
been wearing headwraps for the past 3 days.
i wake up in the morning and it's all smushed to my head and requires spritzing and gel to look decent....i can't deal, i don't have the time for alladat in the morning when i have to be on the expressway by 6:30. 

can't wait for a little more hair to get some braids.


----------



## robot. (Apr 12, 2013)

I remember when I was having trouble with my ends when my hair was longer and an egg treatment spruced them right up! I'm going to try that this weekend.


----------



## robot. (Apr 12, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> lol it is a STRUGGLE. Got me looking all lopsided.
> 
> faith, i am right there with you being tired of my hair.
> been wearing headwraps for the past 3 days.
> ...



We need to talk  The only thing I hate about twa is mornings  Since our patterns are kinkier, there is no such thing as shake and go for us and the only way to get a twa looking decent is to completely wet it again 

I just got some braids but need to take them out.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 12, 2013)

Excuse me hot gyal in that avi! robot.
Cute top!

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## robot. (Apr 12, 2013)

^^ I knew you would like it  thanks!


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 12, 2013)

robot. said:


> We need to talk  The only thing I hate about twa is mornings  Since our patterns are kinkier, there is no such thing as shake and go for us and the only way to get a twa looking decent is to completely wet it again
> 
> I just got some braids but need to take them out.


see now i ain't got time fo dat. i cowash at night after my workouts and i'm not about to cowash again in the morning. i will be wrapping my head in all kinds of fabrics until i have enough hair for braids.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 13, 2013)

So I have four weeks for my one year anniversary since I buzzed my head. 

I think I will have a friend flat iron for me so I can do some then and now shots 

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2013)

I put my hair into finger coils. I am going to try to wear finger coils for 15 weeks until my 1st bc anniversary. Hopefully at the end of the 15 weeks, I will be near NL. Giving this twa a break.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 15, 2013)

How often will you re-do the finger coils?

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> How often will you re-do the finger coils?
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



I will probably have to do them every 4 to 5 days. They don't last longer than that on me. Or I don't feel they look neat after 4 days. Maybe if I figure out how to properly moisturize them, they may last a bit longer.


----------



## robot. (Apr 15, 2013)

So I made an appointment for a hair cut next week! I'm excited. I'm wondering if I should dye my hair before or after.


----------



## kupenda (Apr 15, 2013)

robot. said:


> So I made an appointment for a hair cut next week! I'm excited. I'm wondering if I should dye my hair before or after.



Great! I dusted/trimmed my ends last weekend. They were feeling awful! And made my twistouts look like garbage. Im slowly but surely takin pieces off and then massaging with sulfur oil, although im not too concerned about growth right now. 


Ive learned that my hair likes protein. I will find a way to incorporate it into my regimen more often. I plan to try out a wig next week. Im scurred


----------



## ronie (Apr 16, 2013)

kupenda said:


> Great! I dusted/trimmed my ends last weekend. They were feeling awful! And made my twistouts look like garbage. Im slowly but surely takin pieces off and then massaging with sulfur oil, although im not too concerned about growth right now.
> 
> 
> Ive learned that my hair likes protein. I will find a way to incorporate it into my regimen more often. I plan to try out a wig next week. Im scurred



When i BC i was thinking that my natural need wouldn't need much protein like my relaxed hair did. But 2 weeks of moisture only DC, and i start having little piece of hair on my fingers when M&S. I must do a mild to moderate protein weekly. I had to retire my wig regimen; my edges were not having it no matter what i try. I want to get twist extension next month.


----------



## ronie (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok ladies, i want to get a perm rod set for my birthday this weekend with maybe a nice flat twist in the front. Of course i have to go to a salon. I have someone that i am comfortable with telling exactly what i want, and i know she will listen. She did 2 weave jobs for me, and she did everything as i said even when she did not agree. This is my first time doing this. What are some tips for a great set? I saw some girls using end paper on youtube. What is the reason for that? I remember seeing the stylist i mentioned earlier doing it on a twa before, and her rods are all wrapped in some white paper in the middle. I will ask her if it is end paper, and do you think that will give the same results as wrapping your hair in end paper before rolling it on the rods? 
I did not stay at the salong long enough to see the results, but i really hope that mines come out nice. Any setting lotion suggestions? I have the carols daughter macadamia heat setting foam. I have used it for roller set before with good results.
Sorry for all the questions, and tia. Feel free to tag anyone you think might be of help.
Gotta look fly for my first Bday as a natural. My mother and my sister (the relaxed one) were asking me: aren't you getting a weave for your birthday? I was like . I am rocking a twistout on the day of, and the perm rod set on the weekend. You should have seen their face.


----------



## ronie (Apr 16, 2013)

robot. said:


> So I made an appointment for a hair cut next week! I'm excited. I'm wondering if I should dye my hair before or after.



I would say after, only because you wouldn't have to waste product.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2013)

ronie said:


> Ok ladies, i want to get a perm rod set for my birthday this weekend with maybe a nice flat twist in the front. Of course i have to go to a salon. I have someone that i am comfortable with telling exactly what i want, and i know she will listen. She did 2 weave jobs for me, and she did everything as i said even when she did not agree. This is my first time doing this. What are some tips for a great set? I saw some girls using end paper on youtube. What is the reason for that? I remember seeing the stylist i mentioned earlier doing it on a twa before, and her rods are all wrapped in some white paper in the middle. I will ask her if it is end paper, and do you think that will give the same results as wrapping your hair in end paper before rolling it on the rods?
> I did not stay at the salong long enough to see the results, but i really hope that mines come out nice. Any setting lotion suggestions? I have the carols daughter macadamia heat setting foam. I have used it for roller set before with good results.
> Sorry for all the questions, and tia. Feel free to tag anyone you think might be of help.
> Gotta look fly for my first Bday as a natural. My mother and my sister (the relaxed one) were asking me: aren't you getting a weave for your birthday? I was like . I am rocking a twistout on the day of, and the perm rod set on the weekend. You should have seen their face.



Usually stylists have a lot of experience in rollersets and rod sets so you should be in good hands. The white paper is end paper. When I was growing up we always used end paper to roll our hair. First, it smooths the ends and helps them to lay flat. And for certain types of rollers it can keep your hair from sticking to the roller. We used a lot of foam rollers back in the day. 

If the person knows what they are doing, it doesn't matter if the paper is on the hair or on the roller. When the hair is longer you just want it on the ends of the hair. But if you only have a twa, you don't have enough ends so it won't matter.

It's not really that hard to get a good set so you can relax.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 16, 2013)

Decided after a long go with wearing the phony pony or my real pony tail (more like a single pig tail lol) that I would wear a wng today. I just didn't feel like messing with it.

I wonder what people at work are going to say. They haven't seen my real hair down since I got the phony pony. 





I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 16, 2013)

I THINK I might have some ng? These twists have been in for 2 weeks and I am feelin some curls tryin to push their way up....maybe. Maybe I will be lucky with a surprise..... Speaking of which, does anyone have any tips on upping the longevity of protective styles that include extension hair? Both times my p/s styles have lasted about two weeks (It will be two weeks on thursday) and thats great cause then I can wash my hair more often....but I dont know how people keep hair in for 2-3 months, my hair is already frizzy, itchy and dying to come out of this hair. I wanna try to reinstall on sunday but I dont know if I want to spend another 8 hours doing my head and its only going to barely last 2 weeks.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 16, 2013)

That is adorable mz momo!! And thats all they should say lol

Ladies ive been getting compliments all day on my hair and yesterdat. I was anti-lazy and i woke up to cowash and properly style my hair as well as do my face. I also rinsed ir over the weekend so its mad black and shiny. There is less scalp this week it seems-yay for hair vitamins or just eating well who knows lol

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 16, 2013)

Every one asked if I drove to work with my car window down o_o 

And wanted to know why I didn't wear my pony. Guess they were not a fan lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## robot. (Apr 17, 2013)

kupenda said:


> Great! I dusted/trimmed my ends last weekend. They were feeling awful! And made my twistouts look like garbage. Im slowly but surely takin pieces off and then massaging with sulfur oil, although im not too concerned about growth right now.
> 
> 
> Ive learned that my hair likes protein. I will find a way to incorporate it into my regimen more often. I plan to try out a wig next week. Im scurred


I need a trim  My lil egg treatment did nada. My ends feel like bushy brooms. 


ronie said:


> I would say after, only because you wouldn't have to waste product.


I wasn't even thinking of late. I was thinking before that way I have more hair to grip to make it easier 


Rocky91 said:


> That is adorable mz momo!! And thats all they should say lol
> 
> Ladies ive been getting compliments all day on my hair and yesterdat. I was anti-lazy and i woke up to cowash and properly style my hair as well as do my face. I also rinsed ir over the weekend so its mad black and shiny. There is less scalp this week it seems-yay for hair vitamins or just eating well who knows lol
> 
> Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


Picture!  I wanna see


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 17, 2013)

i got you later today gurl.
i think it would be the absolute height of ratchetness to be taking photos on my mac photobooth while teaching my class, no?  

and i just got a compliment again! a girl in the hallway stopped me and said "I've really wanted to say this for a while, but i love your hair"
idk what it is lately. i guess my baby hurr been extra silky or something


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 17, 2013)

Since my Co-workers didn't like my hair yesterday, I knew what I had to do with my hair today 





I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Since my Co-workers didn't like my hair yesterday, I knew what I had to do with my hair today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you wear it the same way?

I liked your hair yesterday. Sorry I didn't say so. Meant to but just never got around to it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 17, 2013)

Lol Yup. No one but Mo says how to wear my hair!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Lol Yup. No one but Mo says how to wear my hair!
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



 I agree. Let them get used to it. They were just being mean for no reason. Before the summer is out they will be loving it


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 17, 2013)

Today is the day I take these twists out! Debating leaving them out till next thursday, although I kinda wanna reinstall on sunday just because I like the ease of not having to deal with it.....

Anyway, my question is, how should I go about washing. I need to do a protein, DC and tea rinse.

Should I do a DC/Tea then the protein to ensure I dont get a protein overload? Or should I do a DC/ Protein/ ACV and then do a tea rinsee tomorrow? Or do a protein and ACV and then DC and Tea overnight?'

eta:

I did a cowash and a hour and 30 minute hydrading DC. 
Got kinda scared though when I was running my hands through and long strands were in my hands...then I realized that they were LONG strands...the length of my hair....phew...2 weeks of shed hair scared me. Thank god I had little to no breakage. 

Going to do a tea rinse and 15-20 minute reconstructor today. Woo!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2013)

I finally got around to wearing my wig. This is me and Mia. I'm not ready to wear her to work yet. But I am wearing her around town.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Apr 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I finally got around to wearing my wig. This is me and Mia. I'm not ready to wear her to work yet. But I am wearing her around town.



Ooh faith I like that!!!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank You!


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 21, 2013)

Being able to put my hair up in a bun is awesome! Bad hair day? Put it in a bun.


----------



## ronie (Apr 21, 2013)

Meritamen said:


> Being able to put my hair up in a bun is awesome! Bad hair day? Put it in a bun.



Congratulations. I think that's your ticket to get out of this thread,lol. Just kidding.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wish I could do a bun =(

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## kennylee2013 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi everyone: I am joining this group as I just did the BC two days ago....so here goes

 BC date: 23/4/2013

2. Hair type/ describe your hair: not sure...i think 4a/b

3. Reggie/Products: i cowash 4/5 times a week; wash and DC weekly, leave in spritz, seal with different oils and shea butter

4. Goal(s) : first goal: shoulder length

Edited to add:
5. Current pic or pic of BC: my current pic is my profile pic

nice to meet you ladies and all the best on your journey


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 25, 2013)

I finally got pictures of my sisters hair. I am so jealous. My mom said my curl pattern is looser than hers. This is hers m/s'd wash and go.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2013)

[USER=386949 said:
			
		

> kennylee2013[/USER];18305627]Hi everyone: I am joining this group as I just did the BC two days ago....so here goes
> 
> BC date: 23/4/2013
> 
> ...


 
Welcome. Glad to have you!


----------



## robot. (Apr 26, 2013)

I tried the LOC method recently and I've noticed my hair is moisturized continuously for days. I was always skeptical of following an oil with a cream but I guess it works 

But I've noticed my roots stay damp a lot longer so I'm wondering if I've got too much moisture going on. I would like to add a protein condish to the rotation and I'm between one from Komaza and one on etsy.

I canceled my appointment for a haircut at the salon to go to my much cheaper barber  She's very good so I'd rather save my money for a bit. I can always go to the salon later if I feel I need to. Gonna dye my hair this weekend too. 

Slowly getting back into twistouts too. I've made the decision to officially stop cutting my hair so I'm going to start doing scalp massages and taking supplements again.


----------



## Miss Monae (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi ladies! I just did my BC on Wednesday so here goes:  

BC Date: 4/24/13  

Hair Type: 4A, looser curls in the crown section  

Regimen: Co wash daily with VO5 conditioner, oil with Castor and Coconut oils, DC with Trader Joes Nourish Conditioner (still trying products out) spritz with water and alternate between Ecostyle Argan Oil Gel and Long Aid Curl Activator  

Goals: Looking to grow my hair naturally without permanent straightening & just have fun with my new journey! Going to add color this weekend!  

Pic is included! So excited!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2013)

[USER=339871 said:
			
		

> Robot[/USER].;18307129]I tried the LOC method recently and I've noticed my hair is moisturized continuously for days. I was always skeptical of following an oil with a cream but I guess it works
> 
> But I've noticed my roots stay damp a lot longer so I'm wondering if I've got too much moisture going on. I would like to add a protein condish to the rotation and I'm between one from Komaza and one on etsy.
> 
> ...


 
If you are considering protein, I would recommend ShescentIt Okra Reconstructor over the etsy brand you are looking at. It has a lot of rave reviews from the LHCF ladies. 

I would say the thing with the roots, is just your hair staying moisturized longer so your hair isn't drying out as fast. It just sounds like you finally got a good seal of moisture going on.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2013)

[USER=18263 said:
			
		

> Miss Monae[/USER];18307201]Hi ladies! I just did my BC on Wednesday so here goes:


 
Welcome to the thread. HHJ


----------



## Xerxes (Apr 26, 2013)

Anybody else follow this tumblr: http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/big chop ?

I'm getting up my nerve to shave it off tomorrow.


----------



## ronie (Apr 27, 2013)

My failed blow out twist out pics below. I have been dying to try this style. I ended up doing it today for a party tonight. Did not let it set long enough. And I guess the product used did not give enough hold. Although I am here panicking about what to do with my hair for this party I need to be at in 2 hours, I am so happy at my length. I am claiming neck length.


----------



## ronie (Apr 28, 2013)

Miss Monae said:


> Hi ladies! I just did my BC on Wednesday so here goes:
> 
> BC Date: 4/24/13
> 
> ...



Welcome. Happy you joined this thread. It does get a bit cold around here.


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 28, 2013)

Had a dream that my hair finally started showing curls...but I had 100% shrinkage and my dream WL hair was TWA when I did a wash and go. o.o...so I had to stretch ALL THE TIME....that would probably be amazing. Aside from detangling and ssk's. I wish my hair WAS like that.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2013)

ronie said:


> My failed blow out twist out pics below. I have been dying to try this style. I ended up doing it today for a party tonight. Did not let it set long enough. And I guess the product used did not give enough hold. Although I am here panicking about what to do with my hair for this party I need to be at in 2 hours, I am so happy at my length. I am claiming neck length.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206737


 
You are definitely neck length. You will be SL before the end of the year.

How did you end up wearing your hair?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2013)

I was going to try to do finger coils for a few weeks but I didn't like the way the 2nd set looked. So switching over to flat twists. Hopefully they will look better every week. They are definitely good for low manipulation.


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 28, 2013)

Trying to decide if I wanna take these twists out and wash my hair tonight. Its itchin somethin fierce...if I wait until friday it would have been 3 weeks that I had them in. But they are gettin frizzy and hair is starting to come out of the twists from me scratching it. 

I dont know if I should push it and wait until wed/thurs? or should I just take them out. only problem with that is I dont have a lot of time between now and in the morning to experiment with styles that might look decent on my noggin. Ugh. I hate take downs. this is so stressfull.


----------



## kennylee2013 (Apr 28, 2013)

Welcome!!  I did my BC the day before you did.  I am enjoying it here.



Miss Monae said:


> Hi ladies! I just did my BC on Wednesday so here goes:
> 
> BC Date: 4/24/13
> 
> ...


----------



## ronie (Apr 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> You are definitely neck length. You will be SL before the end of the year.
> 
> How did you end up wearing your hair?



I was pleasantly surprised for sure. About what I ended up doing: I had a sample of miss Jessie baby butter cream laying around. I applied that to small sections and set it on the royal blue perm rods. I left it in for about an hour and half. It was not perfect, but I had no other choice to wear it out. DH hates updo s. he was like: people will be to busy looking at your dress to notice your hair... Yeah, he's a sucker for his woman in a dress. 
The front looked ok, but the back was horrible. I tried to stand against a wall as much as possible, lol. Everytime my back was exposed I felt heavy eyes on my neck,lol. Here are the pictures.


----------



## CaramelLites (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi I bc'd again 2/15/13. Good news is I'm on the grow.

Pic taken 3/7/13





Pic taken 4/26/13




I've been daily cowashing with As I Am Coconut Cowash. Then I use kinky-kurly knot today leave in. I top that with long aid activator and eco styling gel. I shampoo once a week with Shea Moisture Coconut Hisbiscus shampoo. I haven't deep conditioned my hair since I bc'd. I feel bad about it. Lol. But I don't think my hair is suffering. I plan on starting to use henna once a mth.


----------



## CaramelLites (Apr 29, 2013)

double post.


----------



## CaramelLites (Apr 29, 2013)

I forgot to post my hair type. I'm not sure.. I think 4a. Here's pics of a wash and go when my hair was longer 








My goal is APL curly length. Or WL straight.


----------



## Xerxes (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok, I did the BC on Saturday afternoon, 4/27/13.

I went ahead and got a fade because I am so uninterested in styling any 2 inches of hair.  I'll worry about that as it grows out. lol

I feel so light and free like I lost 5 pounds and having a fade makes you instantaneously fierce. 

At work, it would have caused too much of an uproar to walk in with the fade, so I'm wearing a cute pixie wig by day and my fade at night!  I feel like a superhero when I step out!

Of course my mom hates it from what she saw in a pic I sent, but I'm way too old to care.  As she stated, _ "can't even roll my hair with rice now"! LOL

So ladies thanks so much for all of your posts in this thread.  I've been natural before and this is how I will remain.  I know the perils of my 4b hair and moisture and I look forward to all of your tips.  Once I have 2 inches of hair, I can't wait to do some Havana twists and that will be my go to style.  When I get bored, I'll wig it. 

For the time being, I have perfect 4b wash and go hair.  I've got 99 problems and my hair ain't one! _


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 30, 2013)

Congrats on your BC Xerxes!!! It's adorable--and your mom is hilarious!  rice! 

If you have issues/questions with products and whatnot come see us in the "struggling with your natural hair?" thread! Plenty of great info there too!


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 30, 2013)

*le sigh*

I am so cotton pickin sick of this length! Where is APL already!!! Maybe it's time to consider putting it up for a while. Am feeling style 'stuck', bored, and irritated with my TWA. She's full NL stretched but still... Aint enough to throw in a bun yet. That probably won't be until next spring.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Apr 30, 2013)

Welcome to all the new ladies!!



@ everyone:

I'm trying something new today. I bought some long aid activator gel and shingled it into wet hair today.









And that is a turkey and Doritos sandwich on wheat


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2013)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];18328923]*le sigh*
> 
> I am so cotton pickin sick of this length! Where is APL already!!! Maybe it's time to consider putting it up for a while. Am feeling style 'stuck', bored, and irritated with my TWA. She's full NL stretched but still... Aint enough to throw in a bun yet. That probably won't be until next spring.



You will get there before the end of the year 

I'm tired of this length as well and I'm not even NL. I don't want the year to fly by but I do want longer hair. So I won't wish my life away. I will just be patient. 

I think we should put our hair away for a while.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 30, 2013)

love the color APrayer4Hair! And a cute style too.

You make a woman wanna play with some activator..just gotta wait until there's more moisure in the air here or the glycerin will destroy my strands!

Perhaps using your activator shingling method, I can make something like these styles work but with obviously shorter hair.






Hmmm... these make me feel less style bored..


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 30, 2013)

faithVA said:


> You will get there before the end of the year
> 
> I'm tired of this length as well and I'm not even NL. I don't want the year to fly by but I do want longer hair. So I won't wish my life away. I will just be patient.
> 
> I think we should put our hair away for a while.


 
I'm so trying to work with it faithVA! Ugh! And all these mishaps I keep having are maybe a sign. But then there's some nice styles like the above that give me hope!

IDK.. you gonna wear your wig all the time? It's getting to hot here already...80+ with a wig = no bueno


----------



## Xerxes (Apr 30, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Congrats on your BC Xerxes!!! It's adorable--and your mom is hilarious!  rice!
> 
> If you have issues/questions with products and whatnot come see us in the "struggling with your natural hair?" thread! Plenty of great info there too!



Thanks DarkJoy!  I'll definitely check out that thread too!  And yes, my mom is a pistol! 



DarkJoy said:


> *le sigh*
> 
> I am so cotton pickin sick of this length! Where is APL already!!! Maybe it's time to consider putting it up for a while. Am feeling style 'stuck', bored, and irritated with my TWA. She's full NL stretched but still... Aint enough to throw in a bun yet. That probably won't be until next spring.



Firstly, I have only heard my dad say "cotton pickin', " and secondly have you tried a faux puff to fake a bun, or braid extensions or the Havana twists to help get you out of your rut?

Havana twists: http://www.fingercomber.com/havanatwistdiy.html

I can't wait to try these!



APrayer4Hair said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, APrayer4Hair for the warm welcome and your shingles and sandwich look great!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I'm so trying to work with it faithVA! Ugh! And all these mishaps I keep having are maybe a sign. But then there's some nice styles like the above that give me hope!
> 
> IDK.. you gonna wear your wig all the time? It's getting to hot here already...80+ with a wig = no bueno



I don't wear my wig to work. I just wear it on the weekends. Right now it is only in the 70s here. Not sure when or if it will get hot. I am going to put in some havanna twists over the memorial day holiday.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have heard good thinks about the long aid activator gel. I want to try it but not at this length.

How did you like it compared to other gels?


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Apr 30, 2013)

faithVA I won't ever use another gel on the length of my hair. Very moisturizing . I'll keep Eco around for smoothing. This pic is 8 hrs later 



And it's still damp in some places which never happens


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @faithVA I won't ever use another gel on the length of my hair. Very moisturizing . I'll keep Eco around for smoothing. This pic is 8 hrs later
> 
> View attachment 207247
> 
> And it's still damp in some places which never happens


 
Thank You. I will be trying that out. I think someone in the Low Porosity support forum had mentioned it to me before. It was on my wish list. I just had not purchased it yet.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (May 1, 2013)

DarkJoy this color is the pits. I can't wait til it's gone. I know my hair will be better of without it...but u live and u learn. I've been thinking of using indigo to darken my hair or cassia for strength. I'll do the cassia for sure but debating on the indigo. Any experience with these?


----------



## DarkJoy (May 1, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> DarkJoy this color is the pits. I can't wait til it's gone. I know my hair will be better of without it...but u live and u learn. I've been thinking of using indigo to darken my hair or cassia for strength. I'll do the cassia for sure but debating on the indigo. Any experience with these?



APrayer4Hair no I haven't used those. Been using henna and cocoa powder to tone down the henna copper and it's working.

I will be getting indigo in the near future to turn my hair black soon though.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## hnntrr (May 5, 2013)

Excited about my hair. Was in twists for about three weeks, took them down last night did a DC 2 1/3 hour DC and a 10 minute protein treatment and my curls feel so curly. A larger amount of them are clumping up and forming curls now even after I finger detangle. Now I am starting to feel larger pen sized spirals in the back and a little above my ears and larger clumps of s waves on the top/front. I think my hair likes being put up atm, so going to the BSS to see about getting a short wig to wear in between braid installations just to keep my hair up, and to keep me from thinking about length too much...especially now when I cant see growth as easy. I feel like my hair is going to get bigger before it gets longer.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (May 5, 2013)

Deleted...


----------



## APrayer4Hair (May 10, 2013)

Still shingling with long aid and loving it!!!


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> View attachment 208525
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
purty 

I bought some long-aid today. It was $.99  But I'm getting ready to put my hair up into kinky twist until the end of July. I am hoping my hair is long enough for a wng then.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 10, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Still shingling with long aid and loving it!!!



So pretty! I love it!!!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## APrayer4Hair (May 10, 2013)

faithVA said:


> purty
> 
> I bought some long-aid today. It was $.99  But I'm getting ready to put my hair up into kinky twist until the end of July. I am hoping my hair is long enough for a wng then.



 how long u want it, booty length?? And where was my beloved for $.99?!???


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2013)

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];18389081] how long u want it, booty length?? And where was my beloved for $.99?!???


 
Why you spanking me?  I just want it long enough to hang like yours. My hair is close to your length but even with product the center and sides just shrink up to an afro. The last time I tried a wng, my afro was good for 1 day but then the next day it had shrunk down to my head so bad  

The long-aid was at the bss around the corner. I saw a large tub somewhere but I wasn't ready for all that yet. I need to try it out first.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 10, 2013)

i am graduating tomorrow 
I really, really was tempted to go get another fade for graduation but nah. i will just rock this short coily crop i have going on now. and spend extra time on my baby hurrs. 

I'm hoping i have enough length to get some twists by my trip to hawaii in 2 weeks. idk if that's possible but i really don't feel like styling my hair daily while on vacation.


----------



## nubiennze (May 10, 2013)

Congrats on your graduation Rocky91!


----------



## Rocky91 (May 10, 2013)

^^Thank you dear!!


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> i am graduating tomorrow
> I really, really was tempted to go get another fade for graduation but nah. i will just rock this short coily crop i have going on now. and spend extra time on my baby hurrs.
> 
> I'm hoping i have enough length to get some twists by my trip to hawaii in 2 weeks. idk if that's possible but i really don't feel like styling my hair daily while on vacation.


 
Congratulations. ooh, enjoy Hawaii. 

How long is your hair? My stylist told me that you she can do twists with 1/2" of hair. The more skilled they are the less hair you need.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (May 10, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Why you spanking me?  I just want it long enough to hang like yours. My hair is close to your length but even with product the center and sides just shrink up to an afro. The last time I tried a wng, my afro was good for 1 day but then the next day it had shrunk down to my head so bad
> 
> The long-aid was at the bss around the corner. I saw a large tub somewhere but I wasn't ready for all that yet. I need to try it out first.



Because I know can do it!! Hair HAS to be dripping wet. I literally had to keep spraying, moisturize, then LA. Small sections is key. Will u try it before u begin ur protective styling PWEASE?!?!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (May 10, 2013)

I know I should move on to one of the other length challenges (the pressure!!) but I don't have the time. I'm gonna try baggying and misting my hair in the A.M to see if I can revive my hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Because I know can do it!! Hair HAS to be dripping wet. I literally had to keep spraying, moisturize, then LA. Small sections is key. Will u try it before u begin ur protective styling PWEASE?!?!


 
Um, I've already started my kinky twists 

I think my problem is getting my hair to be dripping wet. Because my hair is low porosity it doesn't absorb water easily so it takes a lot of time to get my hair as people call it dripping wet. When I spray water it just sort of beads up on my hair but it doesn't weigh my hair down if that makes sense.

I did get it that way 1x last year after finger combing through my hair for 45 minutes. I was ecstatic. But then the next week I couldn't repeat it. 

My back will do it but the rest of my hair won't. 

But I promise you I will try it before the summer is out.


----------



## justhavingfun (May 11, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Still shingling with long aid and loving it!!!



Absolutely love your hair. I cant wait til mines grow out more.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 11, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations. ooh, enjoy Hawaii.
> 
> How long is your hair? My stylist told me that you she can do twists with 1/2" of hair. The more skilled they are the less hair you need.



Thanks dear 
I think i have more than one inch now, maybe 1 and a half.
Wouldn't they have to be super super tiny tho? I have delicate edges. :/
I'm gonna go ask my friend's mom who always does my braids and weaves.

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## ronie (May 11, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Still shingling with long aid and loving it!!!



Very pretty. I want to try this, and I hope it looks as good as yours.


----------



## ronie (May 11, 2013)

My first try at a Bantu knot out. Done on dry hair. I did not get enough hold from the product used, so the curls started falling off very quickly. Next time I try I will leave the knots for a day or two. I liked the immediate look cause the curls were soft and fluffy.


----------



## MsKikiStar (May 11, 2013)

Last week I decided to color my hair...green . It's only to the right (left when other people are looking at me) of my side part. Had to lift my natural color since its so dark. And a few days ago I did my first twist out using Shea Moisture's Curling Soufflé on dry hair 

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Shinka (May 11, 2013)

I need to regularly hang out in here. I big chopped in Dec (posted here). I've been wearing wash n go, finger coils & twist. 

My hair is about 2.5- 3 inches now but I clipped the ends of my twist today. I prepooed and did a protein deep conditioner. Moisturized &sealed. Here's today's hair . I twisted/braided & pinned it down so I don't look like Coolio. (Excuse shinny face)







I plan to wash, deep condition and retwist every two weeks for a low maintenance regimen to encourage growth. Daily cowashing is becoming too much. I want to start ACV rinses weekly to help with Frizz.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## APrayer4Hair (May 11, 2013)

Ended up wetting my hair in the shower and shaking it out. Day 2 went well but it shrunk up (more). I'm gonna try wetting again in the AM but applying a little more LA. Idk y I put back that big jar in Walmart for $5 SMH....


----------



## Shinka (May 12, 2013)

Result of yesterday's twist. I did the Komen race for the cure today. Happy Mother's Day ladies!



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr (May 12, 2013)

Alright ya'll. Little update: 

Washed my hair with Blousy from LUSH with no pre-poo, worked great. Cleaned my hair without feeling super stripped. Shampoo'ed once in 4 sections, cowashed twice and then DC'ed overnight. I have been wigging for the past few days and my hair seems to really like the no manipulation except for m/sing. 

My only concern is that, now that my hair is getting moisturized nicely, my curls arent forming. I just have a big afro of nearly straight/wavy hair...even towards the roots on some points. I did use a wide tooth comb because I couldnt finger detangle but now my curl pattern is almost fully gone . I dont know why combing with a wide tooth would have separated my forming curls so much that they are almost non existent again. Does anyone do anything to help solve this? Is there a way to only comb detangle every once in awhile so that it doesnt pull them apart too much? 

Last night when I washed they were almost not there, so I did a 1 min protein condish to see if that would help...and it did... a little. But it seems like my curls are being sacrificed for my hair being moisturized. 

Its not a HUGE deal since I am going to be on a wig/braid regimen until shoulder length-ish, so my hair is going to be hidden most of the time. I guess I just need to figure out what to do with my TWA while its resting. It will be 6 months on June 17th for my last relaxer and almost 2 month on May 31st that I BC'ed.

Now I just have all these questions . Should I have stayed relaxed? Do I even have a curl pattern anymore?!? Should I just become a heat straightened natural and do knot outs when I want my hair curly?! I duno. Doubts in my mind.


----------



## overtherainbow (May 18, 2013)

How often should you dust/trim a TWA?  When I was transitioning, I found that I needed a dusting about every 3-4 months.  But now that my hair is pretty much out the way, does this mean I could go longer without a dusting, like 5-6 months?  I am really really bad at spotting split ends because I always think that they are worse than they are.  I always prefer to go by a schedule then just feeling my ends.  How often do you guys trim/dust?


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2013)

My kinky twist install last week was a fail. I did much better this weekend. I haven't finished yet. I will do my crown tomorrow and curl it up. I will keep these in until August. Hoping by putting my hair away I will be pleased by the length when I take them out.


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2013)

overtherainbow said:


> How often should you dust/trim a TWA? When I was transitioning, I found that I needed a dusting about every 3-4 months. But now that my hair is pretty much out the way, does this mean I could go longer without a dusting, like 5-6 months? I am really really bad at spotting split ends because I always think that they are worse than they are. I always prefer to go by a schedule then just feeling my ends. How often do you guys trim/dust?


 

You should probably just dust on a schedule. I don't have any suggestions. I dust every 8 to 12 weeks. I wear my hair out a lot though and I also color my hair.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 19, 2013)

I have fine hair and I HAVE to dust every 6 weeks.

the best way to tell (for me) is I run my fingers along the length. When it goes from smooth to feeling rough and bumpy, that's where the scissors need to go (for me). And this is exactly at six weeks. Like faith, I also wear my hair out most of the time too.

Also, I can tell when I'm past that time when I see little broken off hairs (like 1/8") breaking off during manipulation. Obviously some will break, but you have to determine what is too many for you per given session of, detangling or washing or styling. When it feels like too much, then I trim and it ALWAYS stops those breaks.


----------



## overtherainbow (May 19, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I have fine hair and I HAVE to dust every 6 weeks.
> 
> the best way to tell (for me) is I run my fingers along the length. When it goes from smooth to feeling rough and bumpy, that's where the scissors need to go (for me). And this is exactly at six weeks. Like faith, I also wear my hair out most of the time too.
> 
> Also, I can tell when I'm past that time when I see little broken off hairs (like 1/8") breaking off during manipulation. Obviously some will break, but you have to determine what is too many for you per given session of, detangling or washing or styling. When it feels like too much, then I trim and it ALWAYS stops those breaks.


I think I'm going to start looking out for broken hairs.  Thanks!  I'm just afraid of cutting off too much.



faithVA said:


> You should probably just dust on a schedule. I don't have any suggestions. I dust every 8 to 12 weeks. I wear my hair out a lot though and I also color my hair.


Okay.  I think I might dust every 3 months.  As far as I could tell, my natural hair is acting like my relaxed hair, which is very strange. Thanks!


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2013)

overtherainbow said:


> I think I'm going to start looking out for broken hairs.  Thanks!  I'm just afraid of cutting off too much.
> 
> 
> Okay.  I think I might dust every 3 months.  As far as I could tell, my natural hair is acting like my relaxed hair, which is very strange. Thanks!



Hopefully over time you will learn what signs indicate time for a dusting for you.

DarkJoy's hair feels rough when it is time for a trim. My hair always feels rough. Always  So I can't go by that. But I can use certain styles to tell me where my ends are. I can use either flat twist or rollersets to tell me when my ends are bad because the ends won't curl under. To get a good trim I rollerset and I comb. Once it is dry I comb through the curl and where the comb stops that has to go. 

Everyone has their own methods. If you can go 3 months without a dusting you are very fortunate


----------



## ronie (May 20, 2013)

overtherainbow said:


> How often should you dust/trim a TWA?  When I was transitioning, I found that I needed a dusting about every 3-4 months.  But now that my hair is pretty much out the way, does this mean I could go longer without a dusting, like 5-6 months?  I am really really bad at spotting split ends because I always think that they are worse than they are.  I always prefer to go by a schedule then just feeling my ends.  How often do you guys trim/dust?



I wear my hair out, and my hands are in my hair almost every day. I have to retwist everyday to keep a style for work. I go out on the weekends so that's more manipulation. So although i don't use heat, i have to be on a schedule. I tried 8-12 weeks, but i find that at 10 weeks, my twist don't unravel from the roots with ease anymore. When my ends are freshly trimmed, i can unravel my twists with one hand from my roots, no snagging, no tangles. By 10 weeks i have to use both ends, and be careful when it gets down to the ends. 
Maybe with some heavy protective styling i can make it to the 12 weeks mark without causing damage.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 24, 2013)

Still here, nothing to update

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## january noir (May 24, 2013)

I am officially joining this thread now that I BC'd last week and have a TWA. 

I do 2 strand twists every other night before I go to bed and then undo them in the morning.  I use my fingers to "arrange' my coils and kinks, put on a fierce face of makeup, my big diamond hoops and I'm out the door.

Some people love my hair and some hate it, but I feel invincible.  They'll get over it.


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2013)

Welcome January_noir. How long is your hair? You must have a nice starting length if you are two strand twisting.


----------



## january noir (May 24, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Welcome January_noir. How long is your hair? You must have a nice starting length if you are two strand twisting.



Thanks faithVA
  I only have about 3-4 inches (stretched).  I just grab a section of hair, separate into two parts and twist them together.  That's my definition of a two-strand twist.  

There are pics of my hair the day of my BC in this thread I started.  You may not have seen it.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=686987


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2013)

^^No I didn't see it. I view very few threads lately for whatever reason. Congratulations on your BC


----------



## january noir (May 24, 2013)

faithVA said:


> ^^No I didn't see it. I view very few threads lately for whatever reason. Congratulations on your BC



Thanks!  I'm trying to figure this all out.  I want to embrace my kinky-ness and most of the time, so far, I love it, but then I'll have a moment of, "what was I thinking?"


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2013)

I guess I should check in. I put in kinky twists last Saturday. I did much better this time around. I plan to keep them in until the last week of July. I will cowash weekly and wash 1x a month. I am keeping my hair moisturized with diluted S-Curl and will be using a diluted version of Shea Moisture Smoothie. I didn't realize how much water you can add to it before it starts to break down. I haven't found that point yet  

I will also concentrate on my scalp. My crown is still thinner than I like. Every morning I will use 4 Naturals Hair Treatment or Komaza Stinky Stuff.  In the evenings I will use NJoy's growth oil or whatever I used in the morning. I will also mist my scalp with water on the regular to keep it hydrated. I think a dry scalp exacerbated my thinning crown. 

I am doing everything I know to maximize my growth and retention. Hopefully I will be NL by August.


----------



## JaszG (May 24, 2013)

Hello everyone! I big chopped on May 11th. My hair is driving me crazy because it is SO dry! I can't deal with it. Do ya'll have any recommendations?


----------



## january noir (May 24, 2013)

JaszG said:


> Hello everyone! I big chopped on May 11th. My hair is driving me crazy because it is SO dry! I can't deal with it. Do ya'll have any recommendations?



JaszG
Congrats!  

I have finer hair, but the Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus line gives me a TON of moisture.  I didn't have to moisturize for a few days after using those products.


----------



## hnntrr (May 26, 2013)

JaszG said:


> Hello everyone! I big chopped on May 11th. My hair is driving me crazy because it is SO dry! I can't deal with it. Do ya'll have any recommendations?



Ever since my BC my hair has been super dry too. Not sure why it is dryer now than when I had relaxed ends.

Though I did to a DC 3 hour under a oil rinse and my hair turned out really shiny and my curls POPPED they were so cute...anyway.
I think maybe just experimenting with different DC's, leave -ins and sealing methods...I think it also depends on your porosity. I know my hair seems even Lower Po than it was before I bc'ed because legit water just beads up on my hair like nothin else. 

But I am strugglin with my natural hair being super dry too. We will figure it out though


----------



## DarkJoy (May 26, 2013)

Ladies with dry hair, how is your climate? It is sooooo dry here like when I water the lawn in the morning, it's bone dry by sunset. The hair and scalp has been the same. Even now that I am braided up my scalp is a dry mess!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## hnntrr (May 26, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Ladies with dry hair, how is your climate? It is sooooo dry here like when I water the lawn in the morning, it's bone dry by sunset. The hair and scalp has been the same. Even now that I am braided up my scalp is a dry mess!
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



I live in MD, I guess its moderate? Possibly. It hasnt rained in awhile ...plus there has been pollen EVERYWHERE.


----------



## kupenda (May 26, 2013)

Still here! Still SL/NL. Ive decided that my next trim will be done professionally.  My shears dont seem to work anymore. 

Fro is getting bigger. I dont even call it a mini fro anymore. Im expecting a BAA next year! 

Im still struggling with my wack patch at the crown. My scalp there is always more sensitive,  and the hair is less dense. The strands are very wiry and coarse, and they break verrry easily. To help, I have been massaging with HH Jar of Joe after spritzing with Aphogee keratin and green tea. Ive also used Claudies Satin moisturizer, sealed with HH Hemp Nostalgia on top of the spritz. This helps keep thatarea soft and flexible. Unfortunately it only curls on the ends.  The rest is just a whole bunch of foolishness


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2013)

JaszG said:


> Hello everyone! I big chopped on May 11th. My hair is driving me crazy because it is SO dry! I can't deal with it. Do ya'll have any recommendations?


 
What's your regimen (wash day and during the week)? What products are you using and how are you using them?


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2013)

[USER=305268 said:
			
		

> kupenda[/USER];18468147]Still here! Still SL/NL. Ive decided that my next trim will be done professionally. My shears dont seem to work anymore.
> 
> Fro is getting bigger. I dont even call it a mini fro anymore. Im expecting a BAA next year!
> 
> Im still struggling with my wack patch at the crown. My scalp there is always more sensitive, and the hair is less dense. The strands are very wiry and coarse, and they break verrry easily. To help, I have been massaging with HH Jar of Joe after spritzing with Aphogee keratin and green tea. Ive also used Claudies Satin moisturizer, sealed with HH Hemp Nostalgia on top of the spritz. This helps keep thatarea soft and flexible. Unfortunately it only curls on the ends. The rest is just a whole bunch of foolishness


 
I've got that same crown.  Right now I am using a mixture of things: 4 Naturals Hair Treatment, NJoys' Growth Oil and Komaza's Stinky Stuff in rotation.  I am spritzing my scalp 2x a day with water or green tea. I am hoping something will help. It is better but its a constant effort.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Ladies with dry hair, how is your climate? It is sooooo dry here like when I water the lawn in the morning, it's bone dry by sunset. The hair and scalp has been the same. Even now that I am braided up my scalp is a dry mess!
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


 
The East Coast seems dry as well. It is raining like crazy but the water is just being sucked out of everything and it isn't even hot yet. I have noticed my scalp is dryer when I was expecting it to be better with the warmer weather.

The climate changes are crazy.


----------



## kupenda (May 27, 2013)

Yup, dry on the east coast. Dry itchy scalp too.

faithVA does the stinky stuff have sulfur?


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2013)

kupenda said:


> Yup, dry on the east coast. Dry itchy scalp too.
> 
> @faithVA does the stinky stuff have sulfur?


 
No. Here are the ingredients.

Coconut Water, Aloe Vera, Sea Kelp Bioferment,Coconut Endosperm, Biotinyl-GHK, Capilectine, Cystine, Cysteine, Lysine, Methyl-Sulfonyl Methane, Biotin,L-Acetyl Carnitine, Niacinamide, Dithiothreitol, Chrysin, L-Methionine, L-Arginine, L-Glutamine, D-Glucose, Phloretin, Catalase, Methionine Sulfoxide Reductase, Inositol, Soy Isoflavones,Grape Seed Proanthocyanidins, Allantoin, Lupine Extract, Nettle Extract, Sea Kelp Extract, Green Tea Extract, Sea Buckthorn Extract, Superoxide Dismutase, Fo-Ti, Saw Palmetto, Nettle, Horsetail, Coffee, Ginger, Amla (Amalaki), Cayenne pepper, Green Tea, Tamanu Oil, Moringa Oil, Mustard Seed Oil, Coconut Oil, Lemongrass essential oil, Benzylalcohol DHA (natural preservative).

I will use this throughout June until it is gone. I am in kinky twists so it will be easy to see if it works or not. 

It is pricey but if it can help heal my scalp I may continue usage of it.


----------



## Shinka (May 27, 2013)

I am on the verge of tears. This happens ever time I've gone natural, these hair ends are terrible. They tangle & get unruly. I tried low manipulation & My twist get fuzzy in a week. Extensions irritate my scalp and take out me edges. My hair grows well relaxed when I take care of it, if I get lazy that's when I've experienced breakage, I think I may have to just relax. I like neat hair!

I don't know what to do with my hair. I deep conditioned today. I had the bright idea to blow dry it and flat iron. My ends are so fuzzy it looks awful. Look:



It looks awful after it dries from my wash and tangles easily. I don't want to use chemicals but it seems that may be the easiest for what I want and lifestyle. I don't want to spend 5 hours every week (re)twisting my hair. I am too grown to be crying over hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2013)

[USER=1446 said:
			
		

> Shinka[/USER];18470093]I am on the verge of tears. This happens ever time I've gone natural, these hair ends are terrible. They tangle & get unruly. I tried low manipulation & My twist get fuzzy in a week. Extensions irritate my scalp and take out me edges. My hair grows well relaxed when I take care of it, if I get lazy that's when I've experienced breakage, I think I may have to just relax. I like neat hair!
> 
> I don't know what to do with my hair. I deep conditioned today. I had the bright idea to blow dry it and flat iron. My ends are so fuzzy it looks awful. Look:
> 
> ...


 
I don't think anything is wrong. I think you are just in conflict over what you want vs. what your hair can truly do. I looked at the picture and your hair looks fine, even your ends. You probably need to work on your blow drying technique.

With twa hair if don't want to invest the time or aren't willing to just wear a twa in it's natural state then yeah it may not work for you. Look at your expectations about your hair and be honest with yourself. You may not be able to get neat hair as a natural unless you want to be a straightened natural. While your hair is short unless you are going to wear a twa or wng then it will take some time to style your hair. 

Do what is best for you but don't fight your hair.


----------



## Shinka (May 27, 2013)

Thanks faithVA 

I think part of my frustration is that I don't know what natural hair is supposed to do no matter how much I read about it. I know what healthy relaxed hair should feel & "be." Unfortunately, when I look at healthy naturals their hair doesn't seem to have the same problem with ends. those who report that issue as a problem on forums site it as damage.

I think the way I like my hair to look and feel aren't conducive to natural styles at this length.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (May 27, 2013)

I just wanted to introduce myself! I've posted here over the years as a relaxed head.  I reached WL relaxed in 2012 and then decided I was tired on relaxers and wanted to grow my natural hair.  Initially, I wanted to transition for 1-2years. Ha! lol I was quite annoyed with the transitioning process and wanted a big change, so i BIG CHOPPED! I'm so happy I took the plunge.  Its so much easier than dealing with the textures.  I like my little TWA (I only transitioned for 4.5months), but I can't wait to watch it grow out. I'm ready to embark on my natural hair journey and I hope to learn from you ladies!


----------



## ronie (May 27, 2013)

bigbrowneyez said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself! I've posted here over the years as a relaxed head.  I reached WL relaxed in 2012 and then decided I was tired on relaxers and wanted to grow my natural hair.  Initially, I wanted to transition for 1-2years. Ha! lol I was quite annoyed with the transitioning process and wanted a big change, so i BIG CHOPPED! I'm so happy I took the plunge.  Its so much easier than dealing with the textures.  I like my little TWA (I only transitioned for 4.5months), but I can't wait to watch it grow out. I'm ready to embark on my natural hair journey and I hope to learn from you ladies!



welcome... your twa looks great. You grew your hair to waist length so we might have more to learn from you.


----------



## ronie (May 27, 2013)

Shinka said:


> I am on the verge of tears. This happens ever time I've gone natural, these hair ends are terrible. They tangle & get unruly. I tried low manipulation & My twist get fuzzy in a week. Extensions irritate my scalp and take out me edges. My hair grows well relaxed when I take care of it, if I get lazy that's when I've experienced breakage, I think I may have to just relax. I like neat hair!
> 
> I don't know what to do with my hair. I deep conditioned today. I had the bright idea to blow dry it and flat iron. My ends are so fuzzy it looks awful. Look:
> 
> ...



Like faithVA said, i did not see any issue with your hair. It's just short, and blown out. What has helped a lot after i BC's is accepting my hair limitations, and enjoying what it could do. It took a while to learn to style it to my liking, but i loved playing with it wether it did what i wanted it to do or not. Even M&Sing it gives me lots of pleasure. 
I looked at lots of other naturals, and my hair does nothing the ones i fantasize about do. But i look at my hair, and i'm like i like this too. And i get lots of compliments around me. 
Your hair looked fine to me from that picture; styling will get better as it grows out. I am only about 4-6.5 inches (BC to 3-4), and i can testify of easier styling already, so hang in there. If you can share more pictures of your styles maybe we can help a bit more.


----------



## Shinka (May 27, 2013)

ronie said:


> Like faithVA said, i did not see any issue with your hair. It's just short, and blown out. What has helped a lot after i BC's is accepting my hair limitations, and enjoying what it could do. It took a while to learn to style it to my liking, but i loved playing with it wether it did what i wanted it to do or not. Even M&Sing it gives me lots of pleasure.
> I looked at lots of other naturals, and my hair does nothing the ones i fantasize about do. But i look at my hair, and i'm like i like this too. And i get lots of compliments around me.
> Your hair looked fine to me from that picture; styling will get better as it grows out. I am only about 4-6.5 inches (BC to 3-4), and i can testify of easier styling already, so hang in there. If you can share more pictures of your styles maybe we can help a bit more.



ronie faithVA

Thank you for the feedback. My problem wasn't the length but how my hair felt. My being emotional overshadowed that. I thought you could see from the pic,  but half the length Is wiry and frizzy. My hair feels like a scouring pad. Blowing it out made it feel worse. I can't get the ends under control. I don't have a problem with styling. I twist and finger coil. 

The problem is the condition of the ends. That makes me want to relax, not the length.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2013)

[USER=1446 said:
			
		

> Shinka[/USER];18473005]@ronie @faithVA
> 
> Thank you for the feedback. My problem wasn't the length but how my hair felt. My being emotional overshadowed that. I thought you could see from the pic, but half the length Is wiry and frizzy. My hair feels like a scouring pad. Blowing it out made it feel worse. I can't get the ends under control. I don't have a problem with styling. I twist and finger coil.
> 
> The problem is the condition of the ends. That makes me want to relax, not the length.


 

What products did you use starting from your wash to before you blow dried? Does your hair feel dry? or is it just wiry?

Have you straightened your hair recently?


----------



## Shinka (May 27, 2013)

faithVA said:


> What products did you use starting from your wash to before you blow dried? Does your hair feel dry? or is it just wiry?
> 
> Have you straightened your hair recently?



faithVA I don't straighten my hair, the blow drying was an experiment. Well, I did flatiron last night as I took my twist down.... which inspired my blow dry today, but that's the first time I did any heat since I Bc'ed in December....Here's a pic, excuse my face it was 2am. I like the streched look







I don't know if you can see, my hair was smooth, but the ends were still dryer and coarse. I thought If I washed & dc'ed today,I would get a better result. but nope, same as tmMy ends feel coarse and frizzy, but they "behave" when I twist or coil my hair. They looklike the rest of my fine hair when manipulated. I have 4a/4b medium density. This started when I went on a Cruise in march, I conditioned wash a couple of times a day as I showered a few times. Then followed by IC fantasia gel. By the end of the week my hair started to feel dry. Shida, from Shida natural, said the cause was probably from not using a leave in before I put the gel on my hair. She suggested I stop using gel for awhile.

Usually, I shampoo with trader joes sulfate free tree oil shampoo & cond wash with that the tea tree conditioner.. yesterday, I use taj whali (sp) gentle cleanse. Sulfate free cleanser.

I usually DC with Lekair cholesterol, last DC two weeks ago, I used UBH ( Cathy Howse) deep conditioner. Followed by Lekair to soften. Also two weeks ago, I did a hot oil prepoo with Shida naturals oil mixture. Followed by her leave in. Hair felt great and I clipped my ends. I posted a picture of those twist during mothers day weekend in the thread.

The week following, last week. I washed my scalp and conditioned with trader joes, then I applied shidanaturals leave in as I retwisted my hair. 

Today, i prepooed with cantu deep conditioner mixed with Lekair mixed with Shida's oil. I sat under dryer for 15 min then ate breakfast. i conditioned washed it out with an ld bottle of Optimum fortifying conditioning because it has ceramide  in it and i follwed with a wine vinegar rinse. Lastly, I lightly put on shida's leave-in.

Despite the rinse, my cuticles still seemed raised half way down the hair. I thought the heat would smooth it but no luck. I don't plan to use heat again. My ends don't respond to it,


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2013)

[USER=1446 said:
			
		

> Shinka[/USER];18473117]@faithVA I don't straighten my hair, the blow drying was an experiment. Well, I did flatiron last night as I took my twist down.... which inspired my blow dry today, but that's the first time I did any heat since I Bc'ed in December. Here's a pic excuse my face it was 2am. I like the streched look
> 
> View attachment 210799
> 
> ...


 
She may be right. You may not have had enough moisture at that point. Perhaps you need to do a light clarify and start over. You may also need a light keratin protein conditioner.

It may not be your hair it may be that you are just doing too much mixing with the products. Try clarifying and going back to what you used on the week your hair felt good and see what happens. I'm not aware that you can use wine vinegar in place of ACV. Where did you learn about that?


----------



## ronie (May 27, 2013)

^^ i agree with everything above.


----------



## Shinka (May 28, 2013)

faithVA said:


> She may be right. You may not have had enough moisture at that point. Perhaps you need to do a light clarify and start over. You may also need a light keratin protein conditioner.
> 
> It may not be your hair it may be that you are just doing too much mixing with the products. Try clarifying and going back to what you used on the week your hair felt good and see what happens. I'm not aware that you can use wine vinegar in place of ACV. Where did you learn about that?



Thanks for the feedback. I didn't have ACV and I saw wine vinegar had a similar acidity so I said why not lol.  I diluted it and rinsed.

The shampoo I use are rather clarifying, does It specifically need to say it? I try to only shampoo weekly since the ones I use on my hair gets it very clean. I wonder if the shampoos are the problem. I shampooed at least once a day during the cruise. I wanted to get the gel out since I applied more than I usually do when at home,

I know it seems like I used alot but I was experimenting last two weeks ( since Shida's consult). It's more like:

Shampoo or Cond wash
Shida leave in
The seal with Shida oil

Now, I am trying to add a weekly or bi weekly prepoo and DC....depends on hairstyle. I read protein helps with closing cuticles, that's why I used UBH deep conditioner. I am trying not to buy any new hair products. I have aphogee (hardcore treatment) should I use that for a keratin? What are some products that are light keratin? Most of the conditioners I find have hydrolyzed  wheat protein.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2013)

Shinka said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I didn't have ACV and I saw wine vinegar had a similar acidity so I said why not lol. I diluted it and rinsed.
> 
> The shampoo I use are rather clarifying, does It specifically need to say it? I try to only shampoo on as the ones I use on my hair gets very clean.
> 
> ...


 
I'm low porosity so I don't clarify so someone else may need to answer that. The right protein fills the holes in the cuticles it doesn't help them to close. I'm not familiar with the UBH conditioner. I mention keratin because the keratin is going to fill in holes in the strand. Other proteins may just lay on the surface of the strand and cause an issue. If you have Aphogee 2 min that will do. But if you have Aphogee 2 step I think that would be too much. Skip the protein treatment for now but try washing and going back to the products you used the last time your hair felt good. Don't add any additional steps or additional products. Always remember your based regiment and products so when your hair starts to feel off, you have a reference point and some place to go back to.


----------



## ronie (May 28, 2013)

Shinka said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I didn't have ACV and I saw wine vinegar had a similar acidity so I said why not lol.  I diluted it and rinsed.
> 
> The shampoo I use are rather clarifying, does It specifically need to say it? I try to only shampoo weekly since the ones I use on my hair gets it very clean. I wonder if the shampoos are the problem. I shampooed at least once a day during the cruise. I wanted to get the gel out since I applied more than I usually do when at home,
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinka (May 28, 2013)

Thank you so much for the tips!!! ronie & faithVA


----------



## Shinka (May 30, 2013)

Quick question:

 do any of you wash, prepoo or DC on twist or coils?

I trying to figure out the easiest way to do low manipulation. I don't want to have to completely take down coils or twist to treat my hair. It's easier to redo styles if I don't have to re-part hair and deal with shrinkage etc.

Is this a bad idea?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## january noir (May 30, 2013)

Have any of you tried Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls?

I have and I am in 

I have been experimenting with different products (I have a ton) and I believe that this is the ONE for me!


----------



## hnntrr (Jun 1, 2013)

I took these dang braids out. It had only been a week. It was itchin and i couldnt stand it. Plus they are hard to deal with. I am just going to invest in a few more wigs and start the wig regimen, much to my sister and mothers constant "i told you so's".

Still duno whats going on with my hair though. Going to have my mom's friend look at it. shes a beautician and colorist and has her hair natural as well as her daughters and she usd to do my color forever ago. maybe she can help me figure out whats going on until i can get an analysis done. 

So for now about to rinse out this protein treatment, dc overnight and wig it.

iphone, excuse the typos


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 3, 2013)

Omg ladies, let me tell you! I did a TWA twist out two days ago and my hair is soooooo incredibly soft! I mean wow. My hair is so defined yet soft to the touch and very moisturized. I did two strand twists all over (I have 2.5in of hair stretched) on wet hair (i used KKNT as a leave-in) using a mix of AsIAm Double Butter Creme and Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. LOVE LOVE the results. It was my first twist out and I'm lovin it. I only kept the twists in for one day. I took them out in the morning with coconut oil on my fingers and used a rat tooth comb to fluff the roots to hide the parts. I wore the twist out all day, slept on them (without retwisting) and I'm on day 2 and still incredible definition, shine and softness. Just wanted to let u ladies know that that combination is legit!  Definitely a great low manipulation/protective style. Happy Monday!

Here's a pic of the two strand twists. The last pic is of some finger coils I did with the same combo of products. 4th and 5th pic is day 2 twist out w/o retwisting


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2013)

Shinka said:


> Quick question:
> 
> do any of you wash, prepoo or DC on twist or coils?
> 
> ...


 
It really depends on your hair. Some people can wash in twists, most can't. You will have to try it and see. You may want to cover your twists with a stocking/wig cap or bind them together some type of way. 

Most hair will tangle, matt or fuzz up. It just depends on your hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm tired of the twa stage. Styling seems like such a chore. I had kinky twists in but they were driving me crazy. I am going to try mini twists today. I think my hair is too short for them to look decent but I need to get my hair up and away. 

Maybe I need to do a 90 day count down to help me get through this time frame.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 8, 2013)

hang in there, faith!
i am still doing the same old thing, wash, swirl in some gel, slick down ma baby hurrs lol, and go.
and when i'm lazy i wrap my head in colorful pattern scarves or wear hats.

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm still lurking here by the way lol.

Mo is watching!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## ronie (Jun 8, 2013)

faithVA, i am so ready to have hair down my face too. The 90 day count soundslike a great idea. I am currently concentrating on losing 20 lbs, so my mind is not so much on my hair anymore. I do still style it, but i don't think about it, if that makes sense. My weight loss deadline is for september, so i hope to be surprised by my hair progress by then.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> hang in there, faith!
> i am still doing the same old thing, wash, swirl in some gel, slick down ma baby hurrs lol, and go.
> and when i'm lazy i wrap my head in colorful pattern scarves or wear hats.
> 
> Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


 
If I had hair that would slick I wouldn't worry about it growing out  I don't have slickable hair   But I'm hanging in there.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2013)

I put my hair in 2 strand twists. Surprisingly even though it is short I can live with it. It is just enough length to frame my face. So I am back to 2 strand twists for the rest of the year. I will wear it out on weekends and I will probably do a rollerset when it is time to trim. Glad to have something I can wear for a week.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm so over my TWA! I feeling its not growing and I'm in a hair rut! Ugh!


----------



## summertimewine (Jun 10, 2013)

curlyTisME
I'm so sorry  but I do not want you to be discouraged, what are you doing with your hair right now, regimen wise?


----------



## hnntrr (Jun 12, 2013)

Update: 
I have not been on here in a minute!
Anyway, Monday will be the anniversery of my last relaxer so I am officially 6 months post as of Monday (YAY)

I am 2 months post BC as of the 31st I think (so far I have about 3/4 new growth ( I think, its hard to tell now).

I am on a wig regimen, wigging 14/7? hahaha, 14 hours a day seven days a week...sometimes I sleep in it.

I dont flat twists my hair then let it dry overnight under a scarf to let it settle down.

I DC once a week, co wash once a week with a new conditioner I bought at Whole Foods called güd. So far I shampoo once a month and blousy from LUSH.
I have switched over to using Avocado oil which is great btw. Tried pairing it with castor oil and jojoba....this time I just tried it alone but I think I like the Avacado/Jojoba mix.

I have two wigs now, one lace front thats mid back length, and one that I just recently cut into a shoulder length bob that is a full wig. Hopefully I will be buying a lace front one again soon as I get some funds. I am thinking of alternating wigs every 1 or two weeks, so I wore the lace front for two weeks, hopefully I will get two weeks out of the one I just cut, and then switch back over to give my hair line and the wigs a rest.

I wash the wigs once a week depending on how gross they are but usually it just once a week.

I still have heat damage on my ends, but I am going to see the person who used to do my hair and get her to just cut the straight ends off, I really wanna see my curls forming, they are doing really well.

Pics! (excuse my face I am super tired and most of my make up has rubbed off), the 4th one is the one I had boiled waves into an then cut into a bob, the last one is the lace front.


----------



## kupenda (Jun 12, 2013)

Gettin my hair straightened and trimmed in July!!! Im excited! I should stillbe between neck and shoulder length after the trim but if im not, I don't care. Im only interested in healthy hair and if it has to be cut low forever in order to achieve that, then so be it


----------



## ronie (Jun 12, 2013)

kupenda said:


> Gettin my hair straightened and trimmed in July!!! Im excited! I should stillbe between neck and shoulder length after the trim but if im not, I don't care. Im only interested in healthy hair and if it has to be cut low forever in order to achieve that, then so be it



Please post pictures. My scheduled flat iron job is in September and I. Just. Can't. Wait. I hope to be shoulder length after trim.


----------



## hnntrr (Jun 17, 2013)

6 months post relaxer, 2 1/2 months since BC. 

My curls are finally starting to form  Not sure what my curl pattern is this seemed like the spot with the least amount of heat damage...ie le, its a mix of these and some tighter coils more toward the back of my head but these were the only ones I could get a good picture of, these are mid crown.

Its still really undefined but I think the more I just leave it a lone the more they will clump together, especially since I only finger detangle once a week now. 

The last pic is my roots in flat twists.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2013)

Have decided to use my twist to measure my length since I can finally twist my hair. I will use the twist just below my crown. I have about 6 rows of twists. The top row is about 2" from the top of NL. The bottom row is touching my shoulder. I will use the top row to measure my length. It will take much longer to reach my goals but for me it will be more accurate. So that puts me 2" from start of NL and about 6" from start of SL. 

The good news is that I should at least have some styling options by the end of the year.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 17, 2013)

Now I have in senegalese twists. Before I had these installed I was doing wash n go's and twist outs 2-3 times a week. I feel like I need this PS break to regain momentum on my healthy hair journey!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2013)

This thread has been quiet for a minute. Anyone out theeeeeeere?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm here ^_^

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2013)

[USER=95107 said:
			
		

> Mz.MoMo5235[/USER];18627531]I'm here ^_^
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


 
Do you still have a twa? Or are you on your way to SL?


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm still here! Rockin my twa still. Mostly wash n go's. I'm using AsIAm Double Butter Creme, coconut oil, and JC nourish and shine followed by either KCCC or Nothing But Pure Pudding as a styler. I'll be 2months post BC on July 8. I'm 6mths post relaxer all together. I have about 3in of hair stretched.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm still here too. I don't have a clue how long my hair is and I'm ok with that. Other than a pull test here or there I have really paid attention. Plus I think my hair will grow out and then down. I've mostly been focused on finding a good moisturizer and I think Oyin Hair Dew is it. I'm afraid to get too excited for fear it'll turn out like the others. Long Aid Curl Activator is definitely my HG gel.


----------



## hnntrr (Jun 26, 2013)

Curls just don't wanna form. I think it might be time to cut off the heat damaged ends.


----------



## Shinka (Jun 26, 2013)

Still here. I think I got my regi down pack. My hair has a nice sheen. I am twisting every two weeks. In the 6 months since my BC, I've retained 3 inches of growth.


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jun 26, 2013)

I am still here with my twa. I will be two months bc july 11 and six months since last relaxer. My hair is about  2.5 stretched.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2013)

[USER=188696 said:
			
		

> bigbrowneyez[/USER];18627705]I'm still here! Rockin my twa still. Mostly wash n go's. I'm using AsIAm Double Butter Creme, coconut oil, and JC nourish and shine followed by either KCCC or Nothing But Pure Pudding as a styler. I'll be 2months post BC on July 8. I'm 6mths post relaxer all together. I have about 3in of hair stretched.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 


			
				[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];18629351]I'm still here too. I don't have a clue how long my hair is and I'm ok with that. Other than a pull test here or there I have really paid attention. Plus I think my hair will grow out and then down. I've mostly been focused on finding a good moisturizer and I think Oyin Hair Dew is it. I'm afraid to get too excited for fear it'll turn out like the others. Long Aid Curl Activator is definitely my HG gel.


 
Please share your WNG techniques ladies. Thank You.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 27, 2013)

I may be joining you all soon!. I am in the Transitioning without Big Chopping thead but I'm getting impatient. I'm almost 6 months post and think I'm ready to BC


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 28, 2013)

faithVA

My WnG routine is simple. I cowash in the morning, the while wet I apply my double butter creme, coconut oil (sometimes I skip this if I'm in a hurry), and a SMALL (pea size) amount of nourish and shine. If you use too much N&S, you won't be able to rub in the white. Then I apply my KCCC if I want hold or Pure Pudding if I want more moisture and softness. I apply the stylers in a circular fashion using the palms of my hands. I used to circle with my fingertips but my hair is getting longer and it tangles/gets caught. When applying my cremes, I don't apply in any particular method. HTH!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 28, 2013)

[USER=188696 said:
			
		

> bigbrowneyez[/USER];18638999]@faithVA
> 
> My WnG routine is simple. I cowash in the morning, the while wet I apply my double butter creme, coconut oil (sometimes I skip this if I'm in a hurry), and a SMALL (pea size) amount of nourish and shine. If you use too much N&S, you won't be able to rub in the white. Then I apply my KCCC if I want hold or Pure Pudding if I want more moisture and softness. I apply the stylers in a circular fashion using the palms of my hands. I used to circle with my fingertips but my hair is getting longer and it tangles/gets caught. When applying my cremes, I don't apply in any particular method. HTH!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Can you tell me why you use double butter and coconut oil and then Nourish and Shine? I understand the gel step but wondering why you have 3 products prior to the gel? What does each one do for you? And what happens if you don't do them?


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 28, 2013)

faithVA

I use the double butter as my water based moisturizer in the LOC method. It's thick but I like the consistency. The coconut oil doesn't make much of a noticeable difference, which is why I don't always use it. The nourish and shine is my Creme in the LOC. That really helps keep my hair moisturized throughout the day. I noticed if I don't use it, then my hair starts to feel dry much quicker as the day goes on. If I don't use the coconut oil in the day, then if I re moisturize at night(sprints with water) then ill seal with the coconut oil.  So, as staples, it's really the DBC and the N&S, then my styler. Does that make sense?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 28, 2013)

bigbrowneyez said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I use the double butter as my water based moisturizer in the LOC method. It's thick but I like the consistency. The coconut oil doesn't make much of a noticeable difference, which is why I don't always use it. The nourish and shine is my Creme in the LOC. That really helps keep my hair moisturized throughout the day. I noticed if I don't use it, then my hair starts to feel dry much quicker as the day goes on. If I don't use the coconut oil in the day, then if I re moisturize at night(sprints with water) then ill seal with the coconut oil. So, as staples, it's really the DBC and the N&S, then my styler. Does that make sense?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Yes it does. Thanks for the explanation. I am thinking of doing a WNG next week and your sharing is very helpful.


----------



## noegirl05 (Jun 28, 2013)

I had bsl length then cut to a Halle berry cut. Let it grow out a bit had a weave out in and then Senegalese. I big chopped all relaxer out yesterday and I hate my twa. I don't look put together  thinking of making an appointment for kinky twists

My ultimate goal is to be mid back length curly
I would say I'm a 3b/c


----------



## faithVA (Jun 28, 2013)

noegirl05 said:


> I had bsl length then cut to a Halle berry cut. Let it grow out a bit had a weave out in and then Senegalese. I big chopped all relaxer out yesterday and I hate my twa. I don't look put together  thinking of making an appointment for kinky twists
> 
> My ultimate goal is to be mid back length curly
> I would say I'm a 3b/c


 
I know a twa is tough. Definitely get the twists if it will help you out. But maybe try to give yourself at least a week to see if you get used to your look. Sometimes it just takes a little bit to get used to seeing ourselves differently. And yeah, sometimes we never get used to it. 

If you do get kinky twists though, I would recommend that somewhere between now and NL you spend some time with your hair so you can learn what it likes and doesn't like and start practicing for the way you want to wear it long term. 

I am familiar with where you are. I have toughed out many bad phases.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 28, 2013)

noegirl05 said:


> I had bsl length then cut to a Halle berry cut. Let it grow out a bit had a weave out in and then Senegalese. I big chopped all relaxer out yesterday and I hate my twa. I don't look put together  thinking of making an appointment for kinky twists
> 
> My ultimate goal is to be mid back length curly
> I would say I'm a 3b/c



Welcome . What is it about the twa don't you like? You said it doesn't look "put together." Can you explain? Ie, is it uneven, are there still some relaxed ends of there, etc. How long did you "transition" for before you BC'ed. Don't be discouraged. It takes getting used to. I had WL hair and BC'ed all the relaxer at once. I had only "transitioned" for 4.5months. At first I was in shock but I got used to it. I found products that worked and techniques and I really like it. My ultimate goal is to get back to WL as a natural. Also, if you decide to wear ur hair out, or after u remove ur kinky twists, just know that it will take patience to get your routine down. I went thru a crazy dry spell and I was like WTF lol. Natural hair is much different from relaxed and battling dryness in "out" states (ie wash n gos) takes time to learn to manage. At least for me. We are all here to encourage  and these ladies on this thread are great. I'm only almost 2moths post and I've learned a lot. HTHs

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 28, 2013)

I braided my hair a few days ago. They are lowkey a little bit rough  but I am enjoying the convenience of not having to cowash every morning.
i plan to keep them in for 3 weeks then probably get a weave.


----------



## noegirl05 (Jun 28, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I know a twa is tough. Definitely get the twists if it will help you out. But maybe try to give yourself at least a week to see if you get used to your look. Sometimes it just takes a little bit to get used to seeing ourselves differently. And yeah, sometimes we never get used to it.
> 
> If you do get kinky twists though, I would recommend that somewhere between now and NL you spend some time with your hair so you can learn what it likes and doesn't like and start practicing for the way you want to wear it long term.
> 
> I am familiar with where you are. I have toughed out many bad phases.



faithVA thanks for the support. I think it was so shocking to see. I know I'm going to love my hair once it's loner and can weigh itself down a bit



bigbrowneyez said:


> Welcome . What is it about the twa don't you like? You said it doesn't look "put together." Can you explain? Ie, is it uneven, are there still some relaxed ends of there, etc. How long did you "transition" for before you BC'ed. Don't be discouraged. It takes getting used to. I had WL hair and BC'ed all the relaxer at once. I had only "transitioned" for 4.5months. At first I was in shock but I got used to it. I found products that worked and techniques and I really like it. My ultimate goal is to get back to WL as a natural. Also, if you decide to wear ur hair out, or after u remove ur kinky twists, just know that it will take patience to get your routine down. I went thru a crazy dry spell and I was like WTF lol. Natural hair is much different from relaxed and battling dryness in "out" states (ie wash n gos) takes time to learn to manage. At least for me. We are all here to encourage  and these ladies on this thread are great. I'm only almost 2moths post and I've learned a lot. HTHs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




I just don't like how it looks when I'm in work clothes. I have to wear a suit everyday and gosh it just doesn't look like I ad a plan. I love love love my texture. I'm a true 3c and it soooo soft so I think once I'm longer and hair hangs a bit. I wore wash n gos before and relaxed 4x a year but at least it was longer and could be styled more. My hair right now is about 3 inches long in most areas. The sides and back are about 2


----------



## hnntrr (Jun 30, 2013)

I think BC'ing was a good decision. Even though I've been in wigs for almost two months, all that breakage I had when I was relaxed is gone. I havn't done a tea rinse since I BC'ed. Having a bit of trouble holding on to moisture but my curls are forming well especially in the crown where I thought there was no pattern...

 So at the moment I am co-washing about twice a week, sealing with avacado and castor oil and wigging. Not a lot of breakage when I do wash, shed hair isnt bad either. I need to shampoo soon and do a DC and Protein treatment possibly. I've resorted to combing my hair with a bide tooth once a month and finger detangling as much as possible the rest of the time to avoid disrupting any newly forming curl patterns. My hair is doing some weird things, I think I may have a mix of a few different patterns on my head, small/medium coils near the back and small/medium "U" curls on portions that don't have heat damage and more toward the front. Hopefully they will start forming better as they get longer right now its just a big fuzzy mess. 

I havn't done a length check but I think I have about an inch of new growth maybe more, the fro'ey ness is bigger than when I cut it. I think once I get to neck length curly I will start wearing it out every so often, at the moment its still to short to do anything and I don't mind wearing wigs in the mean time. 

Pictures later.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 30, 2013)

faithVA 

-cowash
- apply Oyin Hair Dew on soaking wet hair
-rake in Long Aid Curl Activator gel
-Airdry

If parts of my hair dry before I can apply the products I spritz them with water

Yesterday's results:





Just finished and still very wet. I forgot to take a dry pic

This is the one day old WnG. It's flat from sleeping on it (with a bonnet) but u get the idea






How I revive a WnG the next day: wet it down (without touching. This I very important to maintain the curls. I haven't touched my hair since I applied products yesterday). Shake my head periodically while it dries (idk y this works but it does). 

Pic:


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2013)

^^Thanks ladies.

My hesistation with doing a WNG is that by the time it dries and I know it is a fail, I may not have enough time to do something with it before I have to walk out the door. My shrinkage is major. I'm not even sure I can pull it back once it dries.

Maybe I will try KCKT and the long-aid to see if I can get that to work. I also have some As I Am which worked well the 1st day but I don't think I got 2nd day hair. And there is no way I'm going to manage doing a WNG 2 days in a row. It takes forever to rake product through my hair


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 2, 2013)

faithVA I haven't applied products since Saturday, only water.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2013)

^^I will try it Thursday. I'm washing tonight but I'm afraid of a fail and then having to wear a dried up afro to work tomorrow


----------



## faithVA (Jul 3, 2013)

My twa has grown from a short twa to a medium twa  I can not wash in 6 sections and it is not so painful to twist my hair for a twist out. I didn't have a lot of growth over the past 5 weeks but it was enough to make a difference. So hopefully the summer will leave me in an even better place.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 3, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Do you still have a twa? Or are you on your way to SL?



Girl I can't even pretend its a twa any more lol 

I look like the guy on the soul glo commercial Lmfao

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Jul 4, 2013)

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];18661989]@faithVA I haven't applied products since Saturday, only water.


 
So I did my WNG today. I have no technique so I wasn't expecting anything amazing. I cowashed with Deva Curl which worked out well. I didn't know what to put in it afterwards, so I put water downed Deva Curl in it and then applied the gel. It took FOREVER. I assume that is because I don't have a technique  I separated into very small sections and had to do a lot of smoothing to get the gel to cover my hair. And in some places the conditioner beaded up which was weird.

while doing it I realized my ends need dusting sooner than I thought. Some of my ends wouldn't take product at all which is a clear sign. 

And I tried to shake but because my hair grows out and not down there wasn't anything to shake 

Maybe next time I will use the KCKT as my leave-in and then the gel. I'm not sure the gel is heavy enough to hold my hair down though. I do think it will leave it soft. And maybe next time I will apply the gel all at once but then work in through in sections. Not sure when next time will be though. I really need more length for this to work for me. Otherwise I just have a afro which I can get without so much product or time.

I will take a pic when it dries. I am hoping it doesn't dry fuzzy. And I will post the pic some time this week.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 4, 2013)

I can't get a good picture of my twa. It is just too short to really show much definition. Add too that I don't have a great camera and I am a lousy picture taker


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'll be joining you all for a while. I was over in the Transitioning without BC thread but I couldn't take it anymore. My hair just looked a mess. I big chopped yesterday and after 1 day I have given up on styling it. Mainly because I think I still have some straight pieces and this doesn't help the look I am going for. I feel like I'll be finding these straight pieces forever but refuse to go to a stylist afraid they will give me a fade. For the most part I like it but I am nervous about wearing it out. My SO thinks I look cute and I said I was getting a wig. But he says no way. I'm nervous to wear it out.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 5, 2013)

[USER=317255 said:
			
		

> KammyGirl[/USER];18680865]Hi everyone. I'll be joining you all for a while. I was over in the Transitioning without BC thread but I couldn't take it anymore. My hair just looked a mess. I big chopped yesterday and after 1 day I have given up on styling it. Mainly because I think I still have some straight pieces and this doesn't help the look I am going for. I feel like I'll be finding these straight pieces forever but refuse to go to a stylist afraid they will give me a fade. For the most part I like it but I am nervous about wearing it out. My SO thinks I look cute and I said I was getting a wig. But he says no way. I'm nervous to wear it out.



Welcome to the TWA thread and congratulations on your big chop. It is wonderful that your SO thinks it looks nice. It is great to have someone so close to you in your corner from the start. I agree with your SO about wearing it out. It will be tough at first but it will build your confidence and help you to become more comfortable with yourself and all of your looks. It allows you to separate yourself from your hair. There will be many stages between now and longer hair that are tough but if you can go through this one it just helps you deal with the others better. But in the end you have to make the decision that is best for you.


----------



## january noir (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm sitting with henna in my hair (will do a color with indigo after) and trying to decide which method to use to style my hair and what products (I have a ton).  Will it be a dry twist out, a finger coil/curl with gel?  Will it be a plain wash & go or what?

Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## january noir (Jul 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I can't get a good picture of my twa. It is just too short to really show much definition. Add too that I don't have a great camera and I am a lousy picture taker
> 
> View attachment 216035



Actually, you don't have a TWA to me.  I think TWAs are much shorter than your length and my length.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 5, 2013)

january noir said:


> Actually, you don't have a TWA to me.  I think TWAs are much shorter than your length and my length.



Technically, yeah you are right. But if I can't bun it or put it in a puff, I just call it a twa. When the hair below my crown reaches my neck then I will say I am neck length but until then twa it is


----------



## january noir (Jul 5, 2013)

There is a new salon and spa in my area and they have a few natural hair stylists (salon caters to all races and ethnicities).  I'm thinking of trying it out one day soon.  I want to see what they can do that I can't do myself so far.


----------



## hnntrr (Jul 5, 2013)

So I did my BC....AGAIN. I finally went to my old stylist and had her cut whatever relaxed/heat damaged ends were off....which made me feel good minus the fact that she shampoo'd my hair (I brought my own supplies) like 3 times ...and I only shampoo once....combed through my hair with my wide tooth...which is fine but she pulled from the root and not the ends....then to cut it she combed through my hair with a fine tooth comb and lord jesus I could hear my hair just cussing at me. It didnt feel or sound good. I kept tellin myself she needed to so she could cut it properly but the 2 months of curl forming work I have done are gone and now all my hair is undefined and bushy (moisturized though for sure!).

Turns out we still duno why my hair isnt curling, and it seems like the very front of my hair just grows straight out of my head and doesnt form curls at all. Now I am scared all my curls have been combed to smitherines and wont come back .

The good part about it was that she was liberal on the leave in and heavy on the oils (avacado and castor oil) and she cornrowed it down for me. So hopefully I am going to leave my cornrows in for at least a week and wash them in between...if I can get two weeks out of them that will be great but 1 week is fine. Hopefully all the cut off heat and relaxed ends my hair will finally start forming properly...at least I hope so. I wanted curls and my hair is just being stubborn and saying no every step of the way. I really hope it was a good decision to go natural cause its def been 7 months and there is no coins on the other side of this rainbow.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 5, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> So I did my BC....AGAIN. I finally went to my old stylist and had her cut whatever relaxed/heat damaged ends were off....which made me feel good minus the fact that she shampoo'd my hair (I brought my own supplies) like 3 times ...and I only shampoo once....combed through my hair with my wide tooth...which is fine but she pulled from the root and not the ends....then to cut it she combed through my hair with a fine tooth comb and lord jesus I could hear my hair just cussing at me. It didnt feel or sound good. I kept tellin myself she needed to so she could cut it properly but the 2 months of curl forming work I have done are gone and now all my hair is undefined and bushy (moisturized though for sure!).
> 
> Turns out we still duno why my hair isnt curling, and it seems like the very front of my hair just grows straight out of my head and doesnt form curls at all. Now I am scared all my curls have been combed to smitherines and wont come back .
> 
> The good part about it was that she was liberal on the leave in and heavy on the oils (avacado and castor oil) and she cornrowed it down for me. So hopefully I am going to leave my cornrows in for at least a week and wash them in between...if I can get two weeks out of them that will be great but 1 week is fine. Hopefully all the cut off heat and relaxed ends my hair will finally start forming properly...at least I hope so. I wanted curls and my hair is just being stubborn and saying no every step of the way. I really hope it was a good decision to go natural cause its def been 7 months and there is no coins on the other side of this rainbow.



Perhaps instead of washing it during the week, just let your hair be. Maybe it just needs a rest. Then if you decide to take your cornrows down then you can wash it and put it back up.

As far as your curls when just keep up your moisture/protein balance and there should be no ill effects from the salon visit. 

Your hair looks pretty fine and you have nice gentle waves. Keep your products light to not weigh down your curls when you do style it.


----------



## january noir (Jul 5, 2013)

I really like CurlyNikki's site.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jul 5, 2013)

KammyGirl

Welcome! You'll get more comfortable with the look. I think it looks nice!  As for the straight pieces, you ca cut them progressively. I didn't go to a stylist either. It took another week or two to finally get every straight piece of. It's easier to see the when the hair is wet; they stick out. U can also twist ur hair and just go around and cut the tips that don't curl up at the end of the twist. HTHs!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr (Jul 7, 2013)

Is it easy to wash under cornrows? Or should I take them out and wash/rebraid them. I think even under wigs moisture leaves my hair in about 3 days....been using my fine soft nape hairs to determine the dryness of my over all hair and it def feels dryer than it did two days ago even though its been under a wig. 

If I can condition and seal in braids I will do that since she did such a nice job. Otherwise I will go back to flat twisting twice a week under this wig.

Also, has anyone tried crochet braids? I was thinking about trying that for before I move since I will still have access to my scalp to wash it and I don't want to put in a sew in.


----------



## Shinka (Jul 7, 2013)

I like my hair when it's twisted (which takes about 5 hours to do) and I can braid it down at night and go in the am.

But wearing a Fro/WNG is a no no... It leads to tangles and shedding. The shrinkage. I have to wet it to prevent fluff up the overnight matting. 

Its been 6 month and my 10th tine BCing. I miss my roller sets and pin curls. I could unpin and go about my day. Sigh! I'm still not sure if my natural hair fits my lifestyle- that makes me sad since I want to chemical free. ( no, braids, weaves, wigs are not an option)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2013)

A month, 2 weeks and 5 days since my cut and I'm still in LOVE!   
I love my kinky, coily hair.  It's strong and soft and it's growning too!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 7, 2013)

It has only been a few days since my bc but I've noticed my scalp is really itchy. I already clarified. Any reason for the itchy scalp? It's driving me crazy.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 7, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> It has only been a few days since my bc but I've noticed my scalp is really itchy. I already clarified. Any reason for the itchy scalp? It's driving me crazy.



Could be a reaction to a product

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Jul 7, 2013)

[USER=1446 said:
			
		

> Shinka[/USER];18689463]I like my hair when it's twisted (which takes about 5 hours to do) and I can braid it down at night and go in the am.
> 
> But wearing a Fro/WNG is a no no... It leads to tangles and shedding. The shrinkage. I have to wet it to prevent fluff up the overnight matting.
> 
> ...



What's going on? Why are by bcing so much? 

What about your natural hair doesn't fit your lifestyle?


----------



## Shinka (Jul 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> What's going on? Why are by bcing so much?
> 
> What about your natural hair doesn't fit your lifestyle?



Hi faithVA

I did my first BC 12 years ago, summer after freshman year when I discovered nappturality. I realized that I hadn't seen my natural hair since I was five (I begged my grandma for a relaxer). I love "other people's" natural hair & each time I return to relaxing for a few reasons- family objections, personal dislike of my natural- I often feel I look ugly when it gets a certain lengthy, frustrations of limitations with time it took to manage/style my hair- even braids started to bald my edges and despite wearing them my whole life, I've had bad allergic to them over past few years. (Same with few weave installations)

I return to natural usually due to a bad relaxer or hair breakage ( usually my fault due to neglect or heat usuage), desire to be chemical free, and/or hair lusting naturals with similar hair types.

Relaxed hair suits me better because I've pretty much master styles and maintenance routines at various lengths. So it never looks "bad" from short halle berry cuts to  chin length bobs. I love shiny hair with curls and bounce.I can do my hair from DC to style in 45min- hour flat. (20min with just a wash & flatiron). I start a master's program in the fall, possibly a high profile job promotion this summer and I have a 14month old son-I don't think my natural and hair and it's requirements will compliment withered.

 my natural hair takes average of 5 hours to style once I have enough hair. If I take down twist, I hate wearing a fro/WNG due to shrinkage, tangles, &matting. Honestly, I don't think it's cute anymore. It gets frizzy and unmanageable. But I like seeing longer naturals with twist outs, braids out etc.  I love playing with my coils and feeling its strength. I don't look bad with a straight boy cut, but once it grows past an inch/two, it doesn't look too cute or sassy unless styled.  I keep thinking I can grow it out and be a straightened natural once I get to a decent length, but I never make it past 4 inches natural (currently my hair length).

I am so torn. I can't commit! Sigh. I have hairpsychosis.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 7, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Could be a reaction to a product
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



I just started using AO products. Not sure if it's that. Maybe I don't need to cowash as much anymore?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 7, 2013)

[USER=1446 said:
			
		

> Shinka[/USER];18690951]Hi faithVA
> 
> I did my first BC 12 years ago, summer after freshman year when I discovered nappturality. I realized that I hadn't seen my natural hair since I was five (I begged my grandma for a relaxer). I love "other people's" natural hair & each time I return to relaxing for a few reasons- family objections, personal dislike of my natural- I often feel I look ugly when it gets a certain lengthy, frustrations of limitations with time it took to manage/style my hair- even braids started to bald my edges and despite wearing them my whole life, I've had bad allergic to them over past few years. (Same with few weave installations)
> 
> ...



Based solely on what you wrote here, I would suggest you just go for the relaxer. If you are willing to just put your hair in twist and just wear twists for the most part for the next 6 months to a year than stay natural. But if you can't commit to that I wouldn't struggle with it. All stages of natural just aren't easy or cute  They do pass though but you have to be willing to hold on through them.


----------



## Shinka (Jul 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Based solely on what you wrote here, I would suggest you just go for the relaxer. If you are willing to just put your hair in twist and just wear twists for the most part for the next 6 months to a year than stay natural. But if you can't commit to that I wouldn't struggle with it. All stages of natural just aren't easy or cute  They do pass though but you have to be willing to hold on through them.



Thanks faithVA for your words of wisdom. This back and forth prevents me from achieving any length goals.  I settled on twisting, but if I don't have time or desire then I'm not happy with my hair styling options. I don't know if I'm willing to hold through those in between moments.
Thx


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 8, 2013)

I know I probably don't belong in here anymore but I don't wanna leave! This thread is my baby. I just went back to the date I created this thread and my hair has come a looooong way....


----------



## january noir (Jul 8, 2013)

At the car wash today as I was paying my bill, the cashier told me that she loved my hair.  She said it was pretty.     I was delighted and thanked her for noticing.  I told her I just chopped off my relaxer a month ago and that I was loving it.  We chatted about hair for a bit; and shared with me her hair cutting experiences. Her husband wanted her to grow her hair out (she used to buzz it down to the scalp every Summer and as soon as it started to grow, she relaxed). 

She made my day though.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2013)

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];18692251]I know I probably don't belong in here anymore but I don't wanna leave! This thread is my baby. I just went back to the date I created this thread and my hair has come a looooong way....



If you created the thread then you can't leave  

Just stay until you are ready to go. No one will mind.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 8, 2013)

I had been avoiding washing my braids cause with my hair so short I was sure to have slippage. 
I was right. Went swimming and washed my hair and lost half those braids. Lol I just pulled the rest out. I'm gonna get a weave this week, that'll be more secure and continue to keep my hands away.


----------



## hnntrr (Jul 9, 2013)

Frustrated with my hair. I did a protein treatment and overnight DC on my hair and it still feels super dry...like I just did the BC again. My hair is not holding onto moisture again and not curling, it looks exactly the same...like some one half a**ed a blow out on my head. Getting discouraged. Maybe I just need to let it grow out for awhile.

I was hoping I could to like wash and go's and have nice pretty curly curls, but even the spirals in the back of my head aren't forming properly, never mind the top which is still waving oddly and still looks like relaxed hair ( in which she cut all the relaxed and heat damaged ends off )

Not sure what to do, I know this was going to be frustrating but I didnt know it was going to be THIS frustrating. I just wanna wear my hair out but I cant even do that at this point because its so short again (2-3 inches all over).

I kind of regret transitioning, its been 7 months and there have been no great things happening so far...its always dry no matter how much DC M/S etc, even when I drink more water, no curls form its just blah. At least before my hair had grown to almost shoulder length (it probably would have been by now for sure) I could make it curly by doing bantu knots and stuff and just not use heat on it...but now I cant do Anything with it. Really discouraged and not sure what to do.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 9, 2013)

hnntrr don't be discouraged. Sounds like you have a couple of hair types going on. Also, as much as we try, not everyone has natural defined curls. I don't. Mine is a fine stranded cotton ball just like my father. Only my nape and bangs clump and have 4a coil. If I want coils or curls all over, I gotta make it happen thru styling.

As far as dryness have you found your porosity level yet? What protein and dc did you use? Your hair might be a minimalist and prefer less chemical and product

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## hnntrr (Jul 9, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> hnntrr don't be discouraged. Sounds like you have a couple of hair types going on. Also, as much as we try, not everyone has natural defined curls. I don't. Mine is a fine stranded cotton ball just like my father. Only my nape and bangs clump and have 4a coil. If I want coils or curls all over, I gotta make it happen thru styling.
> 
> As far as dryness have you found your porosity level yet? What protein and dc did you use? Your hair might be a minimalist and prefer less chemical and product
> 
> ...



I think I do, I think it might be 4a/3c (4a in the back (except my nape which is baby soft and curls into big coils) and 3c waves in the top but I dont know to be honest. Nothing curls really, like there are a few here and there but most of it is undefined and bushy. 

And I think I am lo-po, coarse and thick, so I green house with a moisture conditioner once a week. Right now I am using güd conditioner, and 4 naturals protein conditioner, shea moisture leave in, avacado oil and castor oil. It was fine before I got shampoo'd and cut, the shampoo I used had coconut on it so I may be on the verge of a protein overload so I am going to DC a few times this week to see if thats what it was. I just I duno.

I wanna wear it out but its just ugly and


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2013)

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];18702173]I think I do, I think it might be 4a/3c (4a in the back (except my nape which is baby soft and curls into big coils) and 3c waves in the top but I dont know to be honest. Nothing curls really, like there are a few here and there but most of it is undefined and bushy.
> 
> And I think I am lo-po, coarse and thick, so I green house with a moisture conditioner once a week. Right now I am using güd conditioner, and 4 naturals protein conditioner, shea moisture leave in, avacado oil and castor oil. It was fine before I got shampoo'd and cut, the shampoo I used had coconut on it so I may be on the verge of a protein overload so I am going to DC a few times this week to see if thats what it was. I just I duno.
> 
> I wanna wear it out but its just ugly and



If you think you are low porosity then leave coconut oil alone until you get your hair straightened out. I've never used the Shea Moisture leave-in but I've never gotten one of their products to work in my hair. My hair does like 4 naturals reconstructor. But only leave that on for the time it says or less. Definitely don't do protein and coconut oil  k

And if you are low porosity, not sure about the castor oil. I agree with DarkJoy, your hair may not need so much product and definitely nothing heavy. That is if you are low porosity. 

Your hair may just feel hard now because you have heavy products on your hair which can just be product build up. 

Can you get some small perm rods and rod it? You can do that at 3". 

Are you natural, texlaxed or relaxed? I apologize if I'm not keeping up.


----------



## hnntrr (Jul 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> If you think you are low porosity then leave coconut oil alone until you get your hair straightened out. I've never used the Shea Moisture leave-in but I've never gotten one of their products to work in my hair. My hair does like 4 naturals reconstructor. But only leave that on for the time it says or less. Definitely don't do protein and coconut oil  k
> 
> And if you are low porosity, not sure about the castor oil. I agree with DarkJoy, your hair may not need so much product and definitely nothing heavy. That is if you are low porosity.
> 
> ...



Natural now, and I didn't realize I was out of the other shampoo I used (and I hadn't used coconut anything for like a month and half)....which the shampoo my hair seemed to like.... is like 24 bucks  *cries* so I cant buy anymore for awhile. I am also seriously running out of conditioners...I liked AO but I didn't buy it last time cause I was penny pinching, I like the burt's bee's güd I have now but I am almost out of that too. I also liked the One N Only hydrating masque which I might get cause that was the only thing that would over moisturize my hair if I left it in overnight...and it seemed as though that paired with the AO worked well...but that was on my relaxed hair I havn't tried it on my natural hair.

When I tried the castor oil and avocado oil mixed (like 1 part castor to two parts avocado) it seemed to be okay for awhile when I had it under my wig cap and would stay moist for like 2 days).

I am just ugh so frustrated with it. My stylist even cut it into a cute style...similar to this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










except imagine it being like 3 inches shorter and weird wavy/curly/grossness.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 9, 2013)

Well hnntrr the cut is cute! If you don't like your hair like that as a wash n go deal,  pin curling it overnight might make it work depending on the products you use.


----------



## hnntrr (Jul 9, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Well hnntrr the cut is cute! If you don't like your hair like that as a wash n go deal,  pin curling it overnight might make it work depending on the products you use.



I might. I just have to figure out what to do with the back since only parts of it are curling.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm henna-indigo/ing tomorrow to get rid of these brown-ish golden ends. This is how much I've retained since my last dye job in October 2012:










I'm excited and nervous. Hope all goes well


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 10, 2013)

I am finally starting to LOVE my hair. On Sunday night I used a little bit of conditioner, gel and oil to lay down the sides of my hair. By mid morning Monday I was back in my twa but looking kind of wild because it hadn't been fixed right. The sides just poofed out over the course of an hour or two. 

So on Monday night I used only gel to slick down my hair thinking the conditioner made it too soft but the same thing happened. Last night after I deep conditioned I let it air dry but then I blow dried it using the tension method and then added the gel with a little bit of conditioner. 

This morning after taking off my scarf my hair looks wonderful. Everyone at work is telling me I look like someone from the 1940's because of the tiny waves in the front and on the sides. 

The only issue now is my hair feels a little hard so I think it may be safe to add more conditioner as long as my hair is blow dried a bit.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I'm henna-indigo/ing tomorrow to get rid of these brown-ish golden ends. This is how much I've retained since my last dye job in October 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice growth. Your twists are so cute


----------



## prettybyrd (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks like I'm coming back here to hang out with you ladies.  

I've decided to grow my hair out.  I cut it in February and LOVED IT.  

Short hair was fun for a while, but I want my hair back.  Plus, styling my hair is a bit of a hobby, and I've been bored without hair to play in.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 10, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I'm henna-indigo/ing tomorrow to get rid of these brown-ish golden ends. This is how much I've retained since my last dye job in October 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that's a lot of growth. Your hair looks really pretty and healthy. Good luck with the henna/indigo.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 10, 2013)

Henna-indigo went ok. I still have some pieces that didn't turn black so I guess I'll have to do another indigo in a few days:


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 10, 2013)

^^^ Looks great APrayer4Hair


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's what I'm working with now. I will continue to follow my reggie and ignore my hair. 










I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Here's what I'm working with now. I will continue to follow my reggie and ignore my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should be shame to show yo face, um I mean your hair in here. I am going to follow you around until you head to the APL challenge which you will be in for all of 3 months before you move to the BSL challenge.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 12, 2013)

Bwahahaha!!! I hate you for that! I don't even know where the apl challenge is! I don't know them people =/

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 12, 2013)

faithVA said:


> You should be shame to show yo face, um I mean your hair in here. I am going to follow you around until you head to the APL challenge which you will be in for all of 3 months before you move to the BSL challenge.



Lol Omgosh I couldn't stop laughing. You wrong lolololololol

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 12, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lol Omgosh I couldn't stop laughing. You wrong lolololololol
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Aint she though for that?!?!?  


Calling me out and kicking me outta challenges.  I just want to belong!!!


----------



## hnntrr (Jul 13, 2013)

As soon as it gets long enough this hairstyle shall be mineeeee


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lol Omgosh I couldn't stop laughing. You wrong lolololololol
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



 I didn't mean no harm. All that hair swanging in my face was just too much 

You can always come back to visit.  And I will be keeping an eye on you in the APL challenge. I'm expecting APL for you in October/November.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 13, 2013)

Lol so we putting mzmomo and all her products on the curb, huh?
I got a weave, you guys. Here's a pic:


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> Lol so we putting mzmomo and all her products on the curb, huh?
> I got a weave, you guys. Here's a pic:



That's really cute. What type of hair did you use? I would like something like that. It looks like a nice twist out.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2013)

Rollerset on dry hair. Need to dust my ends and this is the best way to do it. Will let it dry for 2 hours and then clip. I was supposed to wash today but don't see that happening  I'm already tired of doing my hair.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 13, 2013)

faithVA said:


> That's really cute. What type of hair did you use? I would like something like that. It looks like a nice twist out.



Bohyme Brazilian wave. Find a supplier on bohyme.com. It can look much more tame, that Hispanic girl style curls with hella gel look lol but I avoid products and let it fro up so it looks like that. 
And no hair left out at all!! So all my hair will be just under there chilling and growing for 2-3 months.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'mma go to Brazil and steal me some hair.  It looks so much better than Indian hair.  Not to mention I had enough Indian hair to last me a LONG time.

And I know I'll be back in here.  You cant just drop me off with strangers!  Plus I still have a fro see!!!





If I had more shrinkage yall wouldnt even know!!!  lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 15, 2013)

OMG WHY IS THAT PIC SOOOOOO BIG?!?!?

I CANT FIX IT!!!  I'M SORRY!!!! What is going on with my pic posts lately!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2013)

I ain't got nothin to say. I do but I'm not going to say it


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 16, 2013)

lol you're so cruel!


----------



## nisemac (Jul 18, 2013)

*peeks in room, enters slowly*  i haven't been in here since late March. so, hair is still healthy and my routine is pretty simple--cowash, leave in, gel and oil to style. 

so, end of April/early May i went back to the U.S. for vacation, and went for a trim...ended up getting it cut, and recolored but i'm okay with that.  its hell-hot and i'm at a twa length that will keep me cool, but allow me to transition into fall at a length i feel good about. the cut also evened everything. i'm now exactly 3 inches all around. of course, with shrinkage, it looks like 1/2, but again, i'm okay with that.  its all healthy with minimal ssks or split ends.  i've got a good protein/moisture balance and my curls have nice definition. 

my plan is to just keep growing--i'm heading back to the U.S. at xmas time. right now, i have no plans to wear wigs or 1/2 wigs--my scalp doesn't like them.  i might braid it up,  maybe, or just move to doing a puff. 

its weird, at this point, retaining is no longer an issue. if i want it long, i feel i know what to do, and if i don't want it long, that's okay too.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 19, 2013)

how is it being in China with a TWA?! nisemac


----------



## nisemac (Jul 19, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> how is it being in China with a TWA?! @nisemac


 

any type of curly hair peeks curiosity--especially when they realize its natural and not a perm.  the less diverse or developed an area (or person) the more the curiosity or chance of unwanted touching or examination.  i'm in Beijing, so its like being in D.C., although I don't run into too many other TWAs often. every once in a while i'll come across a sista (usually from the U.S., UK, or Canada) and we'll glance at each other and do the head nod.  Most black women have relaxers, weaves, or braids. the Africans tend to do the first two. they're the only ones that tend to look at me disapprovingly, although I've had one tell me I was 'bold'.

overall, its cool. causes some confusion with guessing my nationality--usually get asked if i'm from everywhere but the U.S.  I'm heading into my 3rd year here and I've received nothing but compliments about how lucky I am and that I can do so many things.  

hair care is another thing. very hard water and limited resources, however, I did find a stylist is good at cutting and shaping my hair--but it is more the level of his skill than any experience with black hair. he's more interested in the products I use to achieve my looks and shrinkage was a new and exciting thing for him.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 19, 2013)

nisemac girl I feel you.  I was stuck in India for a year and boy was that different.  And when I shaved my head, you would have thought I grew a second head the way people would stare lmao

I think the worse part was that they thought I was one of them so my curly hair was just not acceptable and I was told OFTEN how much prettier I would be if I got a flat iron o__o 

And when I shaved it... Well, I think they thought I must of lost my mind lmao


----------



## hnntrr (Jul 20, 2013)

Still wiggin. I finally got my DC so I am going to see if that helps with dryness. I dont plan on going anywhere tonight so I may just DC for the next few hours and see if that helps.


----------



## nisemac (Jul 21, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> @nisemac girl I feel you. I was stuck in India for a year and boy was that different. And when I shaved my head, you would have thought I grew a second head the way people would stare lmao
> 
> I think the worse part was that they thought I was one of them so my curly hair was just not acceptable and I was told OFTEN how much prettier I would be if I got a flat iron o__o
> 
> And when I shaved it... Well, I think they thought I must of lost my mind lmao


 
here, they not only stare, but will touch (the east europeans here do it too).  I found that, when I let it grow out and wear it in a puff, i get lots of compliments from older women. of course, these are the same women who come from the poodle-perm era. when i cut it really short and went red, those younger, and closer to my age think its cool and modern.

once, someone at work cornered me in the lady's room and asked how i "got the curls so small".  i told her it was permed on toothpicks.

when i first came here, i was rocking a phony pony---matched my texture perfectly. i got lots of comments/questions as to why i should straighten it. it kinda fluctuates between the two extremes. 

on a seperate note, your hair is lovely, and i'm wonderin' why you still up in here!


----------



## tolly (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm tired of having a TWA, my hair has been short for 6yrs now, went through two cycles of postpartum shedding then I cut to a fade in 2008 [early pregnancy, fed up, don't give a damn], 2010[ went natural, new to hair boards and excited], 2012 [went back to relaxed and regretted it, toyed with transitioning but cut to a fade again in May]......
I'm a slow grower just 4-5inches of hair, can't get a decent puff.....thoroughly fed up with growing hair, all I want is a ponytail, I can wait for additional length but I want a ponytail now! end of rant.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 22, 2013)

Been about 3 weeks since my big chop and I have already started to grow out of my go to style. I've also noticed that as the weeks go by my hair is getting softer. I guess this means that it may be getting used to the products I'm using? 

Did anyone else notice this? How long did it take you all to really feel what your hair feels like? In other words how long did it take your hair to "settle"?


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 22, 2013)

Duplicate post


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 22, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> Been about 3 weeks since my big chop and I have already started to grow out of my go to style. I've also noticed that as the weeks go by my hair is getting softer. I guess this means that it may be getting used to the products I'm using?
> 
> Did anyone else notice this? How long did it take you all to really feel what your hair feels like? In other words how long did it take your hair to "settle"?


 Hey KammyGirl! congrats on the BC! Were you cutting off chemical, damage, or both?

From what I gather, most of us BCers are good to go right after the chop when cutting off damage and poor processing but then (sometimes) stuggle with finding the right products. So hair texture can go from rough, to smooth, to hard, to soft.

Beware the hair softening! Sometimes this means you are going into moisture overload. Have you been using protein to balance things?

What are you products?


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 22, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Hey @KammyGirl! congrats on the BC! Were you cutting off chemical, damage, or both?
> 
> From what I gather, most of us BCers are good to go right after the chop when cutting off damage and poor processing but then (sometimes) stuggle with finding the right products. So hair texture can go from rough, to smooth, to hard, to soft.
> 
> ...


 
I transitioned from relaxed for about 5 months before I did the big chop. 

I wasn't too worried about the hair softening just yet since it feels soft and not mushy or anything. At least I don't think so. When I first big chopped my hair didn't feel soft at all. It didn't feel particularly dry either but something was off. It sounded a bit like sandpaper when I rubbed/touched it so I knew that wasn't a good thing. 

I'm thinking maybe I just finally found the right stuff to give me a nice balance. I alternate moisture and protein weekly. I am using Aussie 3 minute for deep conditioning (1x a week) as well as Giovanni's deeper moisture for co washing.(1x a week) It's supposed to be a deep conditioner but I like it better as rinse out. I won't be cowashing anymore soon though since I feel like I've gotten where I should be as far as moisture.

For my protein week I use AO GPB which helps me with moisture as well as a bit of protein. Do you think I need a heavier protein so my hair doesn't get any softer? I'm sure once I stop the cowashing that will help right?


----------



## hnntrr (Jul 22, 2013)

Ah, my TWA is killing me. I shingled my hair the othernight and the back turned out defined and curly and pretty but my crown? Nope. Its straight as a stick...and she cut off all the heat damaged and relaxed parts. SOME of it is curling, like very very light s curls...otherwise, especially where I used to keep my bangs? Nope. no curl pattern at all. I don't really know what to do with my hair. I cant wear it out cause its like I have 15 textures on my head. 

I am about to wash it tonight. Not sure what to do and I am getting frustrated with my hair and these wigs. I just wanna shave it all off.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Ah, my TWA is killing me. I shingled my hair the othernight and the back turned out defined and curly and pretty but my crown? Nope. Its straight as a stick...and she cut off all the heat damaged and relaxed parts. SOME of it is curling, like very very light s curls...otherwise, especially where I used to keep my bangs? Nope. no curl pattern at all. I don't really know what to do with my hair. I cant wear it out cause its like I have 15 textures on my head.
> 
> I am about to wash it tonight. Not sure what to do and I am getting frustrated with my hair and these wigs. I just wanna shave it all off.


 
 I know it's tough. Try to hand in there. Most of us have issues with our crown. My crown is straight as well. Sometimes it just takes a while for the crown to hydrate and heal itself. This may be the case with you. Give it a while longer and you will grow your twa out and have more options.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 23, 2013)

nisemac said:


> here, they not only stare, but will touch (the east europeans here do it too).  I found that, when I let it grow out and wear it in a puff, i get lots of compliments from older women. of course, these are the same women who come from the poodle-perm era. when i cut it really short and went red, those younger, and closer to my age think its cool and modern.
> 
> once, someone at work cornered me in the lady's room and asked how i "got the curls so small".  i told her it was permed on toothpicks.
> 
> ...




@faithVA keeps trying to kick me out and I refuse to leave 

By the way @nisemac arent foreigners a trip when it comes to our hair?!  And south India has no freaking excuse cause I saw some 4a's running around there finding every flat iron possible to get the bollywood hair. smh


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 25, 2013)

I've decided to add a heavier protein to my regimen. I have a bottle of the Komaza Protein Strengthener that I would like to get rid of. But my question is, is Henna a good fit for protein once I finish this product. I know there are several henna threads on here but most of them really just talk about technique and where to buy. Can anyone tell me if they use it what the benefits are? APrayer4Hair I know you recently did a henna treatment.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 25, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> I've decided to add a heavier protein to my regimen. I have a bottle of the Komaza Protein Strengthener that I would like to get rid of. But my question is, is Henna a good fit for protein once I finish this product. I know there are several henna threads on here but most of them really just talk about technique and where to buy. Can anyone tell me if they use it what the benefits are? APrayer4Hair I know you recently did a henna treatment.



I did a 2 step henna then indigo process for the color benefit only. It didn't take well so I did another indigo only process. My hair doesn't really feel any differently. I'm still battling dryness. I've been researching the Hydrotherma Naturals line and will soon be getting the entire collection. It focuses in moisture/ protein balance which I think us my problem.


----------



## hnntrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Washed my hair this morning and it felt weird, almost cakey and gross. I think I need to shampoo...its almost been a month I think....or maybe not, maybe its form the creme brulee I used to try to shingle.

None the less I finally bought that expensive as hayle shampoo. Trying to decide if I want to try and shampoo it tonight or not. If I do I can DC overnight and keep trying to push moisture into my hair. It's feeling a tiny bit better but I think the build up is causing it to not accept anything.

Gonna shampoo in hopefully 4-6 sections tonight. Then DC overnight with half hydrating masque half mop and seal with some jojoba oil and then in the morning, rinse, m/s and go on about my day..


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 25, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> I've decided to add a heavier protein to my regimen. I have a bottle of the Komaza Protein Strengthener that I would like to get rid of. But my question is, is Henna a good fit for protein once I finish this product. I know there are several henna threads on here but most of them really just talk about technique and where to buy. Can anyone tell me if they use it what the benefits are? @APrayer4Hair I know you recently did a henna treatment.


@KammyGirl, I henna a lot too. Just like @APrayer4Hair, I just recently did my first 2 step indigo. For the last year it's been regular henna's though. Sometimes as often as every 2 weeks.

Benefits: stops my breakage immediately and strengthens hair. Very little shedding for weeks after (along with my tea rinsing). Loosening my very tight curl pattern. The color is cool too.

Against common thought, it does not work as a protein (at least for my highly porous hair). Made the mistake of no protein! Eeek! Fixed that though and now do a reconstructor immediately after a henna with no problems when needed.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> I've decided to add a heavier protein to my regimen. I have a bottle of the Komaza Protein Strengthener that I would like to get rid of. But my question is, is Henna a good fit for protein once I finish this product. I know there are several henna threads on here but most of them really just talk about technique and where to buy. Can anyone tell me if they use it what the benefits are? @APrayer4Hair I know you recently did a henna treatment.


 
Henna is not a replacement for protein. A good Keratin protein will fill holes in the protein within the strand thus strengthen the strand from the inside. Henna may act like some of the other proteins that coat the outside of the strand. If your strand is healthy, then only applying the coating of protein on the outside of the strand is fine. However, if you have holes within the strand, coating the outside will not help. 

If you are low porosity, henna can possibly cause more issues by coating the strand and blocking even more moisture from getting into the strand. But if not many have had good results with it.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 26, 2013)

Hmm I guess I figured this. Right now my hair is healthy but I want to keep it that way so I guess I'll stick with the protein from Komaza. Thanks for all your responses.

I still want to try henna though. I wouldn't mind a little extra bulk added to my strands.


----------



## hnntrr (Jul 28, 2013)

Maybe..2 more inches and my nape stretched will be at NL this is the longest my nape has ever been. 
I have really fine soft hair which always broke off due to relaxers and flat ironing.

Part of me is glad my whole head isn't fine, but this course was is really killin me cause of its lack of definition.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2013)

Hair is getting longer. Wearing my hair in a flat twists style. Been a while since I have been able to wear one.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 29, 2013)

Still trucking along with my weave. I randomly flat ironed a piece that escaping from the back. It's like grazing the middle of the neck yay!! From scalp to neck lol. 
Need to start taking my hair skin nails vits again....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 30, 2013)

Still holding it down in my pony tail.  Not sure when it will be long enough to bun but I CAN NOT WAIT!!!!

I might try it tomorrow... see if I can fit my hamster tail into a bun lol


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 31, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Still holding it down in my pony tail.  Not sure when it will be long enough to bun but I CAN NOT WAIT!!!!
> 
> I might try it tomorrow... see if I can fit my hamster tail into a bun lol



Ponytail u say.....*insert side-eye*


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 31, 2013)

Was swatting at my neck last night. Realized my puff is starting to droop! Hang time, y'all!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Ponytail u say.....*insert side-eye*



I know right. twa folk talmbout bunning


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 31, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I know right. twa folk talmbout bunning




HEY HEY HEY!!!!  When y'all adopted me you got stuck with me ok!  This is my forever home!  When a puppy turns to a dog you dont take it back to the pet store!   I live here!  I've pee'd on trees!  I'm not leaving!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> HEY HEY HEY!!!!  When y'all adopted me you got stuck with me ok!  This is my forever home!  When a puppy turns to a dog you dont take it back to the pet store!   I live here!  I've pee'd on trees!  I'm not leaving!!!



  I'm glad you pee'd on the trees. If you had pee'd on my furniture I would have to leave you out on the highway.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 31, 2013)

Just BC'd two days ago. And I love it! Ot takes me two seconds to do my hair! And it is so much healthier!


----------



## hnntrr (Jul 31, 2013)

I had enough hair to do box braids!!! 5 hours and 5 packs later I have myself a new hairstyles for a couple of weeks, plus enough to do edging when I need to. 

Going to get a spray bottle tomorrow and some witch hazel and maybe some ACV to do my daily m/s and weekly scalp cleansing.

Hopefully because these are braids and I have way more hair than I though. I can keep these until school starts. I needed a break from that wig lord knows it needed it too. Tryin to decide if I wanna wear it up in a bun for the first week to keep it fresh and the. Alternate up and down for 3 weeks. We will see haha I mess wig my hair too much in braids.


----------



## ronie (Jul 31, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> Just BC'd two days ago. And I love it! Ot takes me two seconds to do my hair! And it is so much healthier!



lovely_locks congratulations. Welcome to the twa team.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 1, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Still holding it down in my pony tail. Not sure when it will be long enough to bun but I CAN NOT WAIT!!!!
> 
> I might try it tomorrow... see if I can fit my hamster tail into a bun lol


 


APrayer4Hair said:


> Ponytail u say.....*insert side-eye*


 


faithVA said:


> I know right. twa folk talmbout bunning


 

pay no mind to Mz.Momo5235! She can't help her delusions of twa-dom!


----------



## lovely_locks (Aug 1, 2013)

Today was a bad hair day. I found out what my hair doesn't  like


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 2, 2013)

Don't know why I ever stopped using silk elements to DC, my hair loves it.
I might flat iron my weave just to see how it looks.


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 3, 2013)

Curlies! I took one of my braids down to redo it, this is the part that curls the most, at my nape and the back half of my head curls like this.

So exciting. 
This is my hair shingled with eco styler. Its so pretty. I pray for the day the rest of my head is like this and not dry and crunchy.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 3, 2013)

So I went out to the club tonight which I havent done in forever and a day and I decided to just wear my hair in a wng instead of a phony pony.  Some of the old crew had some jokes (someone sang the WHOLE soul glo song to me lmfao) but all in all it was a great hair day and it felt great wearing my hair out.  I felt like me again!  I really wish it wasnt so dark so you guys could actually see my hair in the pix (black hair+black background= sucky hair pix lol) so that I could post them.  But really most of the pix are just me being drunk anyway and harassing strangers lmfao


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2013)

It's my 1 year bc anniversary this weekend. I colored my hair last night with the Shea Moisture Medium Brown. It came out nicely. I think the Naturtint works better on my hair though. But I did at least get to try the Restorative conditioner which my hair ilkes. So I will pick up a bottle of that when my stash gets smaller.

Doing a rollerset for a wedding. I hope it comes out nice.  I will try to take pictures before the style gets to old. Then it is going back into twists.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 4, 2013)

faithVA pic or it didn't happen 


OAN: 

I had a good hair day. As much as I hate to admit I have to do my hair in sections for optimum results:

- cowashed with SM curl shine con
- applied KCKT to soaking wet hair while in shower as leave in
- moisturized with Oyin Hair Dew
- sealed with castor oil (focused on ends)





I looked like one of those dogs with the dreads....in a cute way


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2013)

^^I will have to post pics tomorrow. I have my camera with my but left the cable at home. It wasn't my best rollerset but it was good enough for the wedding. But it started to poof and frizz so I pushed it back in the evening and its back in twist today. 

I will post pics tomorrow night. It's still too short in the back for a puff  But by next spring it will be an easy go to style.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 4, 2013)

Impromptu pull test. SO pull a piece and commented on how far it stretched so I had him snap pics 













I'm pleasantly surprised. Head was bent forward a bit.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Here is my curly fro as my SO calls it. I rollerset on dry hair so it isn't straight but it served it's purpose. I was deciding whether to wear a headband or not. Decided not. Maybe next time I will rollerset on wet hair to see if it gets straighter. But I hate a dryer


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Aug 6, 2013)

faithVA

Looks good doll.  I like it.  Your hair has really grown.  It looks so healthy.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 6, 2013)

Cute faithVA! It's growing well AND...and love them earrings, lady!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2013)

^^Thanks ladies.

I love earrings  My girlfriend makes them. Can't wait until my hair is so long you can't see them.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> ^^Thanks ladies.
> 
> I love earrings  My girlfriend makes them. Can't wait until my hair is so long you can't see them.




WHAT?!?!?  That was the thing I hated about long hair!  I always had to pin my hair or pull it back some how (if I wanted it down) or just wear an up-do so my earrings would show lol


----------



## january noir (Aug 6, 2013)

^^^ faithVA
Nice hair!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> WHAT?!?!? That was the thing I hated about long hair! I always had to pin my hair or pull it back some how (if I wanted it down) or just wear an up-do so my earrings would show lol


 
I didn't say I was going to hide them. I just can't wait until my hair is long enough.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2013)

january noir said:


> ^^^ @faithVA
> Nice hair!


 
Thank You


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 7, 2013)

I took out my weave cause the hair was getting so easily tangled but damnit I already miss the convenience. 
I think I'll put in grades before school starts

Eta: braids haha. Curriculum workshop all day, got grades on my mind clearly. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm excited to try to roller set my hair this weekend.  I had to go to my storage unit and find my rollers lmao 

I hope I have enough for my head though cause I purchased just the regular starter pack (that has all the sizes) and then 2 packs of just the grey ones because that's what I needed when I started rolling (shoot, I probably could have gotten bigger ones but didnt want to order online).  So I hope the starter pack has enough or I will be upset cause I'm too broke to buy more rollers (had to buy new running shoes.  Stupid running shoes!)


----------



## lovely_locks (Aug 8, 2013)

bored with my TWA today


----------



## kupenda (Aug 8, 2013)

FINALLY have an official hair appt! Im getting the fro straightened on Saturday!


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 8, 2013)

THink I'm gonna graduate myself out of here in a month or so. Picked out my not-so-TWA and it's just a regular 'fro now. She's all big and shiny!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2013)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];18831259]THink I'm gonna graduate myself out of here in a month or so. Picked out my not-so-TWA and it's just a regular 'fro now. She's all big and shiny!



Do you have pictures of this big and shiny fro?


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 8, 2013)

DarkJoy faithVA 


*rolls eyes* I know right. If DarkJoy ain't showing pics it didn't happen.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2013)

^^I was just asking for pics. I wasn't trying to get on her bad side


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 9, 2013)

!!!

Dag, ya'll fast off the mark! hahaha! A month, ya'll! One more month!

It shrinks so much I'll NEVER leave TWA until WL so I gotta boot myself sometime. I think another half inch and we gotta roll out.  I'll take pictures at that time and ya'll can help me judge.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yall crazy!!  You know cause of this site I actually say in real life "pix or it didnt happen" lmfao


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 11, 2013)

So me and my hair are actually getting a long with each other for once.  Its at a length now where I'm more comfortable wearing it out in a wng.  When it was in that weird in between phase I really was struggling with it.

Then I went through my bald photo album just to see how far I've come and I starting thinking "Man, I really did like it at the 3wk length after shaving" like that was my fav length.  Then I started thinking about going bald again...  Then I came across those in between pix =/  I dont think I can deal with the grow out process again.  if I ever shave it again its going to stay like that for a real long time


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 11, 2013)

Seeing so many natural black and black-latina/afro-latina women where I live is giving me all the life. I cant wait till my hair grows out enough to wear it out. It will be a year I have been without relaxer on December 17th. And its already been 5 months since my BC and I have trimmed once. Length check at 6 months soon and will probably look to trim again. My ends are feelin a little dry.

Has anyone else noticed that? Especially when I go to put eco styler in my hair and single, about 1 1/2 - 2 inches feel really silky and nice but the last 1/4 of an inch feels a little dry. 
Should I look into getting those pieces trimmed or should I continue P/Sing for awhile and trim at my year nappyversary?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Seeing so many natural black and black-latina/afro-latina women where I live is giving me all the life. I cant wait till my hair grows out enough to wear it out. It will be a year I have been without relaxer on December 17th. And its already been 5 months since my BC and I have trimmed once. Length check at 6 months soon and will probably look to trim again. My ends are feelin a little dry.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that? Especially when I go to put eco styler in my hair and single, about 1 1/2 - 2 inches feel really silky and nice but the last 1/4 of an inch feels a little dry.
> Should I look into getting those pieces trimmed or should I continue P/Sing for awhile and trim at my year nappyversary?



I would try doing some type of moisture treatment, heavy sealing and light protein treatment of the ends over the next 2 to 3 weeks. If you can't get them to turn around then they need to go. Trying to ride them out, can turn 1/4" to 1/2"


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 14, 2013)

Getting kind of bored with my hair. There isn't much to do to it at all. I just feel blah.


----------



## lovely_locks (Aug 14, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> Getting kind of bored with my hair. There isn't much to do to it at all. I just feel blah.



I just wrote a post about this. I am so bored with this style. And my hair grows so slow! I won't be able to change up my style intill this time next year! Lol!


----------



## summertimewine (Aug 14, 2013)

I can feel that back of my hair touching my shoulders in the shower! Does that mean I have passed the TWA stage? Would pictures help?


----------



## summertimewine (Aug 14, 2013)

lovely_locks Yeah for me I only have one style and that's wash n gos. It can get boring so I bought some headbands with huge flowers! I can fluff my hair out so it covers the band and then all you can see is the flower! I think its really cute, and easy. I am 100% style challenged and I cannot braid, twist, or anything for the life of me! Just make sure to use the silk covered head bands so you don't damage your hair! HTH


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2013)

frogkisses said:


> I can feel that back of my hair touching my shoulders in the shower! Does that mean I have passed the TWA stage? Would pictures help?



Pictures always help frogkisses. You may very well be out of the twa stage.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 14, 2013)

faithVA said:


> ^^I was just asking for pics. I wasn't trying to get on her bad side



DarkJoy


I kid, I kid. I look forward to ur update pics. And whatever challenges u, faithVA, & MzMoMo5235 i will find u *insert stalker stare*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 14, 2013)

Look yall!!!!  I can do a bun now  

GUESS WHO'S BUNNING EVERYDAY TIL WL?!?!?  

THIS KID!!!!!

Ignore the foreigner in the back, he always photo bombs me.  And yes, I'm posting this, messy kitchen and all lol


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello all! Hope you don't mind me jumping in, lol. I just BC'd again, and it's new territory since we moved and I'm not working with ridiculously hard water anymore.

1. BC date: This time... July 27th, 2013

2. Hair type/ describe your hair: 4a/4b I think...I'm still confused about what's going on with the top of my head, lol. All of my hair has a curl pattern, I'll just leave it there. 

3. Reggie/Products:

Modified CG
Poo: CD Tui sulfate-free shampoo
Conditioner: Tresemme Naturals
DC: Shea Moisture DTM
Leave-in: KCKT
Styler: KCCC, EcoStyler Argan Oil
Oils: Jojoba, Apricot (on the fence about it), thinking about trying either avocado or sweet almond next...I need something light.

4. Goal(s): Just health, I guess. And a ponytail...I like ponytails. 

5. Pic of most recent BC in the signature


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 15, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I know it's tough. Try to hand in there. Most of us have issues with our crown. My crown is straight as well. Sometimes it just takes a while for the crown to hydrate and heal itself. This may be the case with you. Give it a while longer and you will grow your twa out and have more options.



I kno my crown is a little more difficult. But in the flip side, it's easier to detangle for some reason


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 15, 2013)

The only thing that keeps me a little excited about my hair is experimenting with different styling products for my wash n go. I've tried almost everything from Miss Jessie's, a few things from beautiful textures and one curl jelly sample. (can't remember where that one is from. I'll check when I get home)

I really like the last one a lot because it seems to be the only one that doesn't leave some sort of visible residue on my hair. 

I tell you, this is the ONLY thing that keeps me going. Can't wait until my hair gets long enough to bun.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 15, 2013)

Welcome SweetSpirit86!


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 15, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> DarkJoy
> 
> I kid, I kid. I look forward to ur update pics. And whatever challenges u, faithVA, & MzMoMo5235 i will find u *insert stalker stare*



Lol! I thought it was hilarious! Don't think your hair is free of stalkers! Muahaha!  that includes you faithVA!!!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2013)

What is going on in here. You ladies need to settle down.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 15, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 Your hairs is gorgeous! And I'm only a little over a month into my BC and I'm already jealous. I want a bun.


----------



## lovely_locks (Aug 15, 2013)

frogkisses said:


> lovely_locks Yeah for me I only have one style and that's wash n gos. It can get boring so I bought some headbands with huge flowers! I can fluff my hair out so it covers the band and then all you can see is the flower! I think its really cute, and easy. I am 100% style challenged and I cannot braid, twist, or anything for the life of me! Just make sure to use the silk covered head bands so you don't damage your hair! HTH



You have more length then I.  I can't even fluff up!


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks DarkJoy


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 15, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I would try doing some type of moisture treatment, heavy sealing and light protein treatment of the ends over the next 2 to 3 weeks. If you can't get them to turn around then they need to go. Trying to ride them out, can turn 1/4" to 1/2"



Yeah. Hopefully I can make these braids last through the weekend. I may have to take them down sunday and then wig again until I can buy hair to do another braid install. My scalp is so dry and flaky


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 15, 2013)

Everything I use on my hair leaves my hair looking either white (if that's what color the product is) or some sort of gray-ish. It's almost like I haven't worked it in enough even though I know I have. Maybe I'm using too much?

Does anyone else's hair just not like styling products?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 15, 2013)

KammyGirl  if it makes you feel any better I just now realized I could bun lol

With patience You will get their too.  How short did you BC?  You may get there a lot faster than I did


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 15, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> Everything I use on my hair leaves my hair looking either white (if that's what color the product is) or some sort of gray-ish. It's almost like I haven't worked it in enough even though I know I have. Maybe I'm using too much?
> 
> Does anyone else's hair just not like styling products?



What are you using?  I know some products just dont mix well with each other and cause that issue so you have to pick one or the other.  But if you tell us the prods we might be able to jerry rig it for you (that's how the white folk say it right?)


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> Everything I use on my hair leaves my hair looking either white (if that's what color the product is) or some sort of gray-ish. It's almost like I haven't worked it in enough even though I know I have. Maybe I'm using too much?
> 
> Does anyone else's hair just not like styling products?



Sounds like you may have low porosity hair and products don't absorb into your strands. You can try baggying after you apply and maybe using a heat cap for a few minutes to try to get it to sink in.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 16, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 I was about 5 months post when I big chopped so I have probably about 3 inches of hair right now...I think.

I haven't used anything together yet. I'm scared to mix products worried that I'll end up looking like a wet poodle or an oil slick. But so far every curl product from Miss Jessie's, some curl activators, a bunch of different gels, a few other curl creams and such. 

I'm thinking faithVA  may be right. I don't think I can use anything too thick because my hair is fine and I think I may be low po. I've never tried baggying before. But I think I need to look into it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 16, 2013)

KammyGirl also have you tried to dilute your products?  Like I use Shea moisture curling something (comes on a jar, might be some kind of pudding I dunno) but I have to put it in my hand, wet hands, rub hands together, then put it in my hair...  Yet the black eco styler can go straight from jar to hair no issue.

And like when I used to use Scurl I had to super dilute that mess OMG like 1/4 Scurl and the rest water lol and then have to add stuff like a glob of glycerin, EO and a blob of HE HH.  

Sometimes our hair is bipolar, I think that's what I'm trying to say lol


----------



## Divine. (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am excited about joining.

1. BC date 
My official BC date was 6/10/13 but I cut my hair again 7/26/13 (I love short hair hair)
2. Hair type/ describe your hair
I guess I'm 3c/4a. 4a on the sides, 3c on the top and front 
3. Reggie/Products
I don't have a true regimen at the moment. I'm just trying to do what works for my hair!
Products I normally use:
KC Knot Today
KC Curling Custard
Tresemee Naturals conditioner
Jane Carter Nourish Conditioner (cowash or deep conditioner)
Nexxus Emergencee (only when needed)
Eco Styler Gel
4. Goal(s) 
My main goal right now is to get out of the twa stage lol I love short hair so it's a challenge to actually make myself grow my hair out. My second goal is to baby my edges back to its previous strength. I got a tiny bald spot from a sew in being too tight! So that has to be taken care of.
5. Current pic or pic of BC 
My avi is from my first BC.

My hair is just...weird. The only products that work are KC. My hair responded well to all products when it was longer. Now, not so much!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2013)

Welcome Divine. Glad to have you here.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 16, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 I never even thought about diluting styling products. I thought maybe they wouldn't work the same. But I am definitely trying that tomorrow with the little bit of scurl gel I have left. I like the way my curls look when I use it, just not the gray-ish coating.

Thanks for the tip! Can't wait to see if it works.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 16, 2013)

Hair plans for today:


Shampoo- elucence moisture benefits 
Protein treatment- ion reconstructor with heat cap
DC- elucence moisture balancing conditioner under  steamer. Coated with some kinda suave before wash out. 

Then just my regular moisturizer and seal. I wish I had the patience and skill to 2 stand twist.


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 18, 2013)

Since my crown wont curl I am going to try shingling the parts of my hair that will curl, and then using curl formers on the crown. Ill post pictures in the morning. Wish me luck.


----------



## BayAreaDream (Aug 18, 2013)

1 year natural today... It's been tough but I'm hanging in there.


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 18, 2013)

I apologize in advance for all the posts I have made today haha

So here we go. I shingled and installed curl formers on the top of my head that has trouble forming. 

I noticed that I think when the lady cut my hair she didnt cut ALL the heat damage off, so I think the top has a bit of heat damage but I took a picture of the curls there and my curl pattern is way looser on the top than on the back and sides. (go figure). I will post pictures in the morning of how it turns out. Right now I am just waiting for it to dry so I can go to bed.

Regimen tonight:

Jason Moisturizing 80% Aloe Vera conditioner (new at whole foods, has aloe vera, spirulina maxima and jojoba oil) for detangling

4Naturals Reconstructor (let set on hair for 10 mins)
Rinse

A tiny bit more conditioner to soften my hair from the protein treatment.

Giovanni Vito Pro Fusion Protective Moisture
My mixture of spriz

Eco Styler for curly nd wavy hair (pink container)

Picture 1-3: Curl pattern with Product (crown)
Picture 4 (sorry its sideways): Temple with Product
Picture 5: Nape with Product


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 18, 2013)

Cont. Picture 6: Back of head


----------



## faithVA (Aug 19, 2013)

BayAreaDream said:


> 1 year natural today... It's been tough but I'm hanging in there.



 The 1st year is tough. Hopefully it will get better each month from here.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 19, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> I apologize in advance for all the posts I have made today haha
> 
> So here we go. I shingled and installed curl formers on the top of my head that has trouble forming.
> 
> ...


 
The top of your hair looks like it is in the 3's. Maybe you do have a little heat damage left on the ends because the roots look like they are loose spirals. I know you probably don't want another haircut. When was the last time you went to your stylist?


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 19, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> The top of your hair looks like it is in the 3's. Maybe you do have a little heat damage left on the ends because the roots look like they are loose spirals. I know you probably don't want another haircut. When was the last time you went to your stylist?



Maybe. I went to her in March when I got it cut so its been awhile. Even so the sides of my head that don't have heat damaged parts curl the same way ????? I duno. It is hard to get a picture of my curl pattern period much less specific parts of my head. Maybe when it gets longer but right now I can't tell and I don't really care much at this point because they don't do much. 

Like this is a picture I took this morning on the sides WITH the Eco and its still frizzing up a bunch even though the hair is formed together but you can see the curls a bit and its doing that weird loose s spiral (this is the part that all the damage is cut off), the back of my head/nape looks fine and I think it looks pretty  but going towards the front of my head...I duno what its doing. My hair gets super frizzy anyway??? It was frizzy even when it was relaxed.. (also here is a pic of my hair this morning after I styled it. I duno if I like it or not  )

ETA: curl formers didnt work anywhere except right on my hairline, gave me some nice texture to do my twist with. Otherwise was a crunchy fail.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 19, 2013)

This weekend I mixed stylers together and wha a difference! I usesd the last little bit of scurl gel I had with the curl jelly from curlz and what I thought was too much water. I added some taliah waajid curl cream simply because I like the smell. 

Not only was all of this crap absorbed into my hair better -because of the water I think - but the curl definition was perfect! And my hair stayed soft all day long. I was in hair heaven!

@Mz.MoMo5235 Now I know you didn't suggest I use 50-11 products together but I wanted to get rid of some stuff anyway. lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 19, 2013)

hnntrr I think your hair looks really cute. I'm not sure why your hair isn't curling. Especially now since you said there are parts that didn't have heat damage. What does the straight part feel like? Is it a coarse texture?


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 19, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> hnntrr I think your hair looks really cute. I'm not sure why your hair isn't curling. Especially now since you said there are parts that didn't have heat damage. What does the straight part feel like? Is it a coarse texture?



Yea, its like really course and feels really rough while the part nearer my scalp feels a tiny bit smoother. I am not really sure to be honest. I know she cut a good bit off the sides and like I said those parts are like loose s/spirals...butt he very top of my head I dont think she cut as much as she could have? I duno...I know from my hairline to about 1 inch in is just completely straight with no curl pattern at all and feels fine. Its just more towards the top middle of my head that...even when I put eco styler on it it just waved and didn't curl at all....just stayed straight. I used to know one girl who's hair did that...her hairline and about an inch back just didn't curl at all and she always had it twisted of in some kind of braid out because it didn't have a pattern of its own. ..Maybe my hair is just like that and I just have to figure out some ways to curl the top of my head until it does what its gonna do. Who knows.

Thanks for your help 

I kinda like it now that I put a scarf on it and made it more pin-up style ish. I may start wearing my hair out maybe 2 times a week to give it a break from being under that wig. I have had it this short before when I was relaxed and I do like seeing the curls however unformed they are.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 19, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Yea, its like really course and feels really rough while the part nearer my scalp feels a tiny bit smoother. I am not really sure to be honest. I know she cut a good bit off the sides and like I said those parts are like loose s/spirals...butt he very top of my head I dont think she cut as much as she could have? I duno...I know from my hairline to about 1 inch in is just completely straight with no curl pattern at all and feels fine. Its just more towards the top middle of my head that...even when I put eco styler on it it just waved and didn't curl at all....just stayed straight. I used to know one girl who's hair did that...her hairline and about an inch back just didn't curl at all and she always had it twisted of in some kind of braid out because it didn't have a pattern of its own. ..Maybe my hair is just like that and I just have to figure out some ways to curl the top of my head until it does what its gonna do. Who knows.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> I kinda like it now that I put a scarf on it and made it more pin-up style ish. I may start wearing my hair out maybe 2 times a week to give it a break from being under that wig. I have had it this short before when I was relaxed and I do like seeing the curls however unformed they are.



Your curls are really pretty.

This is my take on the different hair at the top. It is possible by being relaxed over a period of time, that the scalp in certain areas has been more affected in other areas. The crown area tends to be the most sensitive area of the scalp. After stopping the use of relaxers, it can take some time for the scalp in this area to recover. When the scalp recovers the hair recovers. It is not the hair that has an issue. It is the scalp. As your scalp recovers, your hair will feel smoother, healthier and will regain a normal curl pattern (whatever that is for you).

So continue to keep this area moisturized and healthy. It will take some patience but can be done.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 19, 2013)

hnntrr Since the curlformers didn't work, have you thought about using small perm rods? The white ones. That should mimic the curl pattern of the rest of your hair nicely. I used them when I was relaxed and I always got a cute little curly fro. Use smaller sections and roll them all the way to your scalp to get a tighter curl.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 20, 2013)

Here is my twist out that I wore today. It is getting better. Of course I put it back into twist s soon as I got home. Not trying to deal with my hair being out.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 20, 2013)

faithVA It looks great!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 20, 2013)

^^Thank you. I don't know why my pictures are so sucky. All of them were blurry like I was taking pictures while I was running


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 20, 2013)

That is cute faithVA!! So fluffy and cloudlike nice definition too.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Aug 20, 2013)

^^Thank You.

Guess I need to make peace with the word fluffy


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 20, 2013)

Maybe my crown is the only bit of hair I in(hair)ited (hahahahaha) from my babyhood. 
Found this tidbit today.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 20, 2013)

^^aww so cute


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi all!!!

So I got antsy and messed with what wasn't broken... In other words, I used a Dr. Bronner's soap bar along with my TUI shampoo to see if it would increase my porosity a bit and make product absorption easier for me.

All it did was dry my poor hair out, lol. 

I don't know why I went messing with it. Yes, it's a bit more work, but once the moisture is in, it's IN. It was soft, and my curls were nice and springy. I've spent the last few days nursing it back to being moisturized. Some dc's and an acv rinse later, it's almost back to itself. I don't know if it was just way too alkaline even when mixed, or if it was because of the coconut oil that I didn't read on the bar until afterwards that dried it out, but I'm not touching it again.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm always so surprised with the way my hair looks and feels after using a proteing conditioner. When I use AOGPB or even Giovanni's 50/50 my hair looks really shiny and healthy. My curls are all perfect little circles. The color even looks darker. I'm not complaining but I wonder why that is.

Now if only the moisture conditioners made my hair look that way.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 22, 2013)

I think I found a (almost!) hair twin! Ours is about the same length (except the crown), same fineness and texture!

Shoot... never did a straw set before  wonder if I'll have time this weekend. I'm hair-bored.  

TWA fine haired straw set


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2013)

^^I wish we could put reminders on post to remind me to come back and look at this. I  have things I want to come back to but later I just remember there is supposed I wanted to look at  but can't remember the thread.


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 23, 2013)

Should I shingle everytime I wanna wear my hair out. Is there a way to train my hair to bunch and form curls or do I just have to use a curl activator/Eco styler everytime I wanna wear my hair out since its so short?

I wanna wear it out this weekend. Surprisingly my SO likes my natural hair a lot (he said awhile ago he didnt like curly hair..i duno why he changed his mind but im glad) so I told him I would wear it out more often and I am going to see him this weekend.

I am planning on shingling the back and then blow drying it in the morning. I don't have a diffuser so I just blow dried on cool with my hand in the air flow and it kept the curls from frizzing out.
I am going to try Bantu knoting the top since its long enough and I still have to find perm rods (I haven't found a BSS near me yet).

I also tried a jimmy rigged way of DCing with heat (hot t shirt, heating pad and towel all wrapped over my head for 30 mins) It seems to have worked decently, I have been letting water get on it when I shower along with the steam everynight them spraying leavie in and sealing with oil over my flat twists (I was wigging this week), my hair seems to be holding moisture better. 

Going to shampoo and do that DC method again tonight hopefully that will work.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 24, 2013)

The best thing just happened. When I walked in the door SO looked at me and said "did you do something different to your hair?" I did a regular old wash n go but I think since mixing products it's started to look better. Anyway, before I could answer he goes "Never mind it just looks different because it's longer. It looks nice"  He noticed hair growth! Yayyy my hair is growing! Even though I don't notice anything at all.

I'm almost 2 months post bc and now almost 7 months post relaxer.


----------



## lovely_locks (Aug 24, 2013)

I am in love with mixed chicks. My curls stay and they are not heavy! It also gives my hair volume! I love big hair! And it smells good!


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 24, 2013)

I feel like my hair and curls are similar to this ( Once I get some more length if I can do this I will be so happy.) this is so Gorgeous.


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 25, 2013)

faithVA

I think you might be onto something.

Look at what my hair line was doing tonight (with a little Eco styler to clump the curl for the pic).
I think that although my crown is natural, your right. After being relaxed for so long and flat ironing so much my hair was trained that way. Looks like its slowly catchin up!!! (Even with Eco it's suuuuuper frizzy).

Sorry it's sideways. Posting from my phone.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2013)

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];18892373]faithVA
> 
> I think you might be onto something.
> 
> ...



hmm, your roots look good. Your ends  They are going to have to go at some point. Something is not quite right there. You will have nice curls as your hair grows out.


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah. I really don't know whats up with that. This is the first time they have actually curled. I will probably wait till .....October to trim them...hopefully that will give me another inch to work with.


----------



## k_enitan (Aug 26, 2013)

I am so sad to have to do this again but happy as well that I don't have to deal with my hair again. I am here for the company

1. BC date
08.25.2013, not technically a bc as i had to cut to a fade as a result of scalp issues

2. Hair type/ describe your hair
4b/4c

3. Reggie/Products
Nothing for now just treating my scalp and trying to calm my psoriasis. After will start using the scalp treatments from a hair loss clinic I visited (minoxidil based ointments)

4. Goal(s) 
I want to actually get comfortable with my hair at this length as the sad reality is that I might always have to keep it very low to manage the scalp issues well. But I would love to grow it to APL/BSL

5. Current pic or pic of BC


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2013)

k_enitan said:


> I am so sad to have to do this again but happy as well that I don't have to deal with my hair again. I am here for the company
> 
> 1. BC date
> 08.25.2013, not technically a bc as i had to cut to a fade as a result of scalp issues
> ...



 Glad to have you but sorry that it is under these circumstances.


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 26, 2013)

Can you have coarse and fine hairs? 
I was washing my hair today and most of it felt find except the very top middle of my head felt like a protein overload. You know how it feels slick but kinda like someone put Elmer's glue in your head?...but just in the middle of my head like top middle. It's really weird.


----------



## lovely_locks (Aug 27, 2013)

Man! When will I qualify as a TA, and not a TWA!? Hahaha! My hair grows so slow, but I have to say this no heat thing is working. My hair just feels so nice! My husband can't keep his hands out of it! I can't either! I'm just aggravated because now that my hair is healthy for some reason I thought it would grow faster.


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 31, 2013)

Good news check in! 

Partial protein overload in the middle if my crown had Ben dealt with. I finally realized that my nape and the middle of my crown has softer hairs than the rest of my head which explains why those areas broke off the most and didn't retain.

Now my nape is 1 1/2 -2 inches from SL. The back of my head is NL, sides 1/2-3/4 in to chin length. My hairline crown is at mid eyeball. Hopefully by December I will have retained 1 1/2-2 inches of hair and I will meet my goal for my one year! 

Here is my crown wet with no product.

Hopefully by December I will have enough hair to type and get more info on how it's gonna act. At this point I think my hair is two variations of 3C (the back and side range from pen spring to pencil sized coils and the top is still doin this "S" thing...but ill find out for sure in DEC I think.

Excuse my spelling. On iphone


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 4, 2013)

I have enough hair to try some cute little flat twist. I was adding my leave in and realized I could grab a handful of hair in the front. So I'm going to try that today. The only thing is I have a huge head so pulling the hair away from my face has always been a no no for me. We'll see.

I've also discovered that my hair doesn't like hair milks of any kind. They are too light and don't do anything. My hair does better with creamy leave ins and stylers it seems for now. Still enjoying my hair and just wanted to pop in and see how everyone else was doing.


----------



## iVR (Sep 4, 2013)

What is a BC exactly?  I don't think I qualify as having done the "BC", but I do have a TWA.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2013)

[USER=393677 said:
			
		

> iVR[/USER];18931329]What is a BC exactly?  I don't think I qualify as having done the "BC", but I do have a TWA.



big chop. How did you get a twa?


----------



## iVR (Sep 4, 2013)

faithVA said:


> big chop. How did you get a twa?



I just decided to cut my Mohawk down to size.  I was beginning to feel top heavy.  I only had about an inch of permed hair left, and the long part of my Mohawk was past APL.  So more natural was cut than permed.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey ladies!!

Still in my kinky twists. I need to DC and redo the edges this weekend. 
I flatironed the side of my hair from a piece that fell out and it's almost at my chin! From scalp to chin heyyyy now lol 
I am so grateful for these twists-too busy to even think about my hair. Hopefully they'll be fine until October.....and then I'll probably get another set. Or maybe a weave. I like the idea of a fall/winter bob and I'll probably have enough hair to do a decent blending job by then.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 5, 2013)

For those of us wearing our hair loose, how are you wearing it to bed? Now that my hair is a teeny tiny bit longer I can't just leave it out under my satin bonnet. It's a squashed, tangled mess in the morning. I thought about finger coiling before bed but I feel like it would take a long time. 

And I don't like the way my hair looks when I take them out. It's usually standing up all over the place. Is it a good idea to do my normal wash n go routing when I take my coils out if I decide to do this? Just rake some product through each section? What other style options do I have for bedtime?

Sheesh, I think I've become spoiled with not having to do much to my hair these past couple months. Reading what I just wrote sounds like a lot of work to me.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> For those of us wearing our hair loose, how are you wearing it to bed? Now that my hair is a teeny tiny bit longer I can't just leave it out under my satin bonnet. It's a squashed, tangled mess in the morning. I thought about finger coiling before bed but I feel like it would take a long time.
> 
> And I don't like the way my hair looks when I take them out. It's usually standing up all over the place. Is it a good idea to do my normal wash n go routing when I take my coils out if I decide to do this? Just rake some product through each section? What other style options do I have for bedtime?
> 
> Sheesh, I think I've become spoiled with not having to do much to my hair these past couple months. Reading what I just wrote sounds like a lot of work to me.



I don't have much help for you. I don't think our hair is the same. I am assuming you are wearing a WNG.

When my hair was shorter, I did put it up every night. I did flat twists when I could. Or I just twisted the back. 2 strand twists are faster than finger coils. A few times I pin curled it. It took me 45 minutes a night when it was short but it had to be done.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 5, 2013)

I am joining you guys, my daughter cut my armpit length hair to tiny afro and can't do nothing with it, its been 8 years since my hair was this short. 

I wash it every other day and then add conditioner and gel, but I think I am going to switch back to making my own gel or aloe vera gel. I sleep with a plastic cap three nights a week.  thats pretty much it. oh I use avocado oil for my ends. 

I use the girly girl method too.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2013)

[USER=10022 said:
			
		

> blazingthru[/USER];18934685]I am joining you guys, my daughter cut my armpit length hair to tiny afro and can't do nothing with it, its been 8 years since my hair was this short.
> 
> I wash it every other day and then add conditioner and gel, but I think I am going to switch back to making my own gel or aloe vera gel. I sleep with a plastic cap three nights a week.  thats pretty much it. oh I use avocado oil for my ends.
> 
> I use the girly girl method too.



Welcome!

Why did you cut your hair? Sounds like you have an easy regimen.

Do you mean the curly girl method? I like the name girly girl though


----------



## Camitee (Sep 5, 2013)

1. BC date: 29 August 2013
 2. Hair type/ describe your hair: the jury's still out on that one. I know it's extremely think but to be honest, I'm completely confused about hair typing.
  3. Reggie/Products: carols daughter co wash, deva curl one condition, miss Jessie's curly pudding and curly buttercreme
  4. Goal(s) BSL hair by dec 2014
5. Current pic or pic of BC


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Why did you cut your hair? Sounds like you have an easy regimen.
> 
> Do you mean the curly girl method? I like the name girly girl though



LOL  yep I meant the curly girl, I didn't even realize what I wrote.  I been though it so bad this last year that I stopped caring for my hair and would just pin it up and go and not getting trims or anything.  My daughter is getting her license in hair care and she looked at my hair and showed me how much was going and she cut it all off. she felt bad, it was a lot of hair, but oh well, God willing it will grow back quickly.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I don't have much help for you. I don't think our hair is the same. I am assuming you are wearing a WNG.
> 
> When my hair was shorter, I did put it up every night. I did flat twists when I could. Or I just twisted the back. 2 strand twists are faster than finger coils. A few times I pin curled it. It took me 45 minutes a night when it was short but it had to be done.


 
Daily I will spritz my hair with whatever moisturizer I am using at the time to dampen it a bit. Then I will add the Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Cream to each section. (I've posted in here about trying others and mixing products but since I started baggying I love this product again) I mix that with just a little sweet almond oil and add a little bit of gel to each section for hold. Gives my hair great definition and stays soft all day long. 

But it is getting a bit harder to style in the morning when I just flatten my scarf or bonnet down on it every night. This morning I woke up and I looked like I had put those foam rollers in my hair and squashed the curls down. It was weird. 

I thought about 2 strand twist but I thought that would be more difficult than finger coiling since I actually have to twist instead of coiling the hair around my finger. I'm going to try them both between tonight and tomorrow night and see which works better.


----------



## iVR (Sep 5, 2013)

Whelp I'm joining you guys.  
1. BC date: didn't really have one
2. Hair type/ describe your hair: type 3 
3. Reggie/Products: Nexxus pro-mend shampoo/conditioner, M&T shampoo/conditioner, ACV rinse mix, and my oil mix.  Shampoo/condition 2x a week with each once a week.  M&S daily.  
4. Goal(s): MBL hair by dec 2014 or feb 2015
5. Current pic:  I have other pics in my blog, but here's today's pic.  I slicked my hair back.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok, last night I twisted my hair. And here are the results.

Not sure how I feel about it. I'll try coiling tonight and see if I like it better. I do know one thing, it looks completely different from my wash n go.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> Ok, last night I twisted my hair. And here are the results.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about it. I'll try coiling tonight and see if I like it better. I do know one thing, it looks completely different from my wash n go.



It looks cute. Do you like it?


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> It looks cute. Do you like it?


 
I'm not sure. I liked the curl I got with it but the ends  I think I may just have to practice and as my hair gets longer it will get easier. I know I have to use more product on my ends in order to get the twists to stay in. Toward the top I got lazy so this morning I just had to tuck the ends in.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 6, 2013)

1. BC date: 9/2/2013

2. Hair type/ describe your hair: 4a/3c. low porosity. medium strands. medium/high density.

3. Reggie/Products: I don't have a set regimen yet but I know herbs and ayurvedic powders will play a big part. I will try to henna weekly. I make my own shampoo and conditioner. I will probably wash/cowash 3 times a week. Currently testing different oils to seal with. Trying to see if it's only coconut oil that makes my hair feel horrible. 

4. Goal(s): Full edges and BSL by Dec 2014. Ultimate goal is HL.

5. Current pic or pic of BC: No pics. No one has seen my hair since I BC'd and it's going to stay that way until it gets longer and I get a trim to shape it.


----------



## Xerxes (Sep 6, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Still in my kinky twists. I need to DC and redo the edges this weekend.
> I flatironed the side of my hair from a piece that fell out and it's almost at my chin! From scalp to chin heyyyy now lol
> ...



Wow!  I literally am doing the same thing!  I only have like 2 inches of hair though and got kinky twists.  I thought my hair was too short, but the lady was still able to do it and my twists are past my shoulders.

Now, I'm worried about too much stress on my hair, but I think I want to try a weave for the first time at the end of October.

Anyone else get a weave with about 3 inches of hair?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2013)

Welcome RavenSR. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2013)

I dusted my ends tonight. Want to make sure I keep retaining. I hate dusting/trimming. It seems to take forever. But I'm done now. I will do a protein treatment this weekend to give my hair some added strength.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 6, 2013)

Put these Cell block A twists in to try a twist out tomorrow....we'll see...


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 7, 2013)

^^^ cell block A twist girl shut up whooooooo lol I cracked my side when I read this here.


----------



## hnntrr (Sep 7, 2013)

4th Shingle has been a success!!! Lets just hope I don't ruin it overnight D:


----------



## iVR (Sep 8, 2013)

Did a wash and go for church this morning.


----------



## ronie (Sep 8, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> 4th Shingle has been a success!!! Lets just hope I don't ruin it overnight D:



Lovely. Your curls are coming along nicely hnntrr.


----------



## ronie (Sep 8, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Put these Cell block A twists in to try a twist out tomorrow....we'll see...



APrayer4Hair your hair has grown so much. Would love to see your twistout. Are you planning to straighten anytime?


----------



## ronie (Sep 8, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> 1. BC date: 9/2/2013
> 
> 2. Hair type/ describe your hair: 4a/3c. low porosity. medium strands. medium/high density.
> 
> ...



Welcome. Happy to have you.


----------



## lovely_locks (Sep 8, 2013)

I am lovin my TWA today!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 9, 2013)

ronie


Thank you. This is the finished twistout 





I have been looking at blow dryers and flat irons but I'm in no rush to straighten. May do so for my bday in November


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 9, 2013)

Cuuute a prayer4hair!

Totally neglecting my hair lately. I need to remember to tie my edges up at night and put some castor oil before I end up looking like Naomi when i take these twists out. I know my edges are extra fragile so I need to quit playing.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Sep 10, 2013)

APrayer4Hair that was a very pretty twistout. What products and technique did you use?


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 10, 2013)

I have fallen in love with Komaza products. I tried them when I was transitioning and the Matani line was not a good fit for me. 

But last night I deep conditioned with their Olive Moisture Mask and used the Califia Moisturizing Spray on damp hair. I wrapped my hair in a towel to get my hair to soak up the goodness. After my hair dried it felt like silk. I have to say I am shocked. My hair hasn't felt like this since I was relaxed.

So this is what perfectly moisturized hair feels like huh?


----------



## lovely_locks (Sep 11, 2013)

My hair is so curly that it just sticks up and out when dry.  Its also hard to see length because of shrinkage.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm planning to do a finger coil out tomorrow. I co washed with Aussie Moist and used some leave in from Garnier - I'm too lazy to get up and check the name, but I know I don't like it. I used the Califia Styling Pudding to finger coil. 

I air dried and I just touched my hair before I put my scarf on and it feels crunchy. I don't know why though. The styling pudding has all the good stuff in it that should make my hair soft so what gives?

I'll post pics tomorrow when I undo the coils. That is if it isn't a complete fail.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Sep 14, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm planning to do a finger coil out tomorrow. I co washed with Aussie Moist and used some leave in from Garnier - I'm too lazy to get up and check the name, but I know I don't like it. I used the Califia Styling Pudding to finger coil.
> 
> I air dried and I just touched my hair before I put my scarf on and it feels crunchy. I don't know why though. The styling pudding has all the good stuff in it that should make my hair soft so what gives?
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow when I undo the coils. That is if it isn't a complete fail.



Hi sorry to just pop in like this. I am now TWA due to a serious matting I had in my relaxed hair. I am happy with my new cut, but I learned a lesson.
. I did everything I usually did to get me to about 3 inches from waist length and couldn't figure out why this time my hair was severely matted. I then realized the only thing I did differently was use garnier fructise products. I blame garnier for my tangles and mats so if I were to guess, that's what made your hair crunchy. I'm advising everyone on the board to please be careful with garnier


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sorry I've been mia guys. No more internet so I can only access from my phone which is not fun.

Any way, not the best length check but I figured it will do lol 



I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## hnntrr (Sep 15, 2013)

Been shingling with good results. I've got it down to 45 minutes to do my entire head...I left the house with my head still damp but that's ok since it's not cold yet.

Checking in:

I am really enjoying my curls. I think at this point I'm going to claim 4a/3c but as it gets longer it might loosen the curl. Some of the girls are really big like sharpie sized and some are like coffee stirrer sized. Which is fun when I shingle cause its just like...a range of curls everywhere.

I have gotten good results with my current regimen:

Shampoo twice a week with a low sulphate shampoo. Do a Pre Poo sorta by putting conditioner in my hair and detangling and then shampooing with the conditioner still in my hair. I've found this way that the shampoo doesn't strip my hair and it feels fluffy and soft of I do it this way, but it still feelsclean. only shampoo once, then rinse really well, plop my hair for 2 mins and then apply DC to my hair with heat or overnight (best results with heat). 
Then I shingle on wet hair and let it air dry. I used to do it at night and cover it but I found its nicer and not as "gel crunchy" when I let it air dry without covering it. 

I still haven't used a comb or brush on my hair so I've only been finger detangling and only use it a bit to lay my edges. Seems I get shed hairs out most when shingling which is good. Very few ssks, and my hair detangles really easy. 

Oh btw I don't know if someone here mentioned this but I think my hair likes Aloe. I have a conditioner from Whole Foods called JASÖN with Aloe Vera and vitamin E in it and my hair seems to LOVE it. Detangles like butter, makes my hair really soft. May look into aloe Vera gel for shingling instead of Eco styler. Or maybe to use in place if glycerin.


I do need a trim soon though. Maybe about 1/4 of an inch? The ends feel a little rough and I can tell the difference between the curl forming on a piece if hair that the aren't bushy (split maybe?) I DUNO I trimmed the top of my hair and the curls form way different. Cause the ends aren't bushy. 

I miss my length a lot but I hope ill have nice curls when it grows out longer. Still struggling with my crown hairline not wanting to curl. So I'm gonna try two strand twists again on the front tomorrow.

Sorry this was so long.

Excuse the typos on my iPhone.


----------



## iVR (Sep 15, 2013)

What's shingling?  Don't know if I spelled that right...


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 15, 2013)

sharmeans said:


> Hi sorry to just pop in like this. I am now TWA due to a serious matting I had in my relaxed hair. I am happy with my new cut, but I learned a lesson.
> . I did everything I usually did to get me to about 3 inches from waist length and couldn't figure out why this time my hair was severely matted. I then realized the only thing I did differently was use garnier fructise products. I blame garnier for my tangles and mats so if I were to guess, that's what made your hair crunchy. I'm advising everyone on the board to please be careful with garnier



Thanks for this. I don't think I'm going to use it anymore. I'll give the Califia Styling Pudding one more time to see if I like it. 

And the coils came out so bad that I just washed it out.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 15, 2013)

iVR said:


> What's shingling?  Don't know if I spelled that right...



I wondered too. And it seems to be just raking product through sections of hair to get your curls to clump. Correct me if I'm wrong hnntrr 

I do the same but call it a wash n go since I see ladies on YouTube with longer hair doing the same routine calling it a wash n go. But again, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## hnntrr (Sep 15, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> I wondered too. And it seems to be just raking product through sections of hair to get your curls to clump. Correct me if I'm wrong hnntrr
> 
> I do the same but call it a wash n go since I see ladies on YouTube with longer hair doing the same routine calling it a wash n go. But again, maybe I'm wrong.



It actually may be a wash and go cause I do it right out the shower now. I used to do it overnight but.

Yeah you just take the product through the hair. If it is a wash a go I wish I could go faster! Takes me 30 mins.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm planning to do a finger coil out tomorrow. I co washed with Aussie Moist and used some leave in from Garnier - I'm too lazy to get up and check the name, but I know I don't like it. I used the Califia Styling Pudding to finger coil.
> 
> I air dried and I just touched my hair before I put my scarf on and it feels crunchy. I don't know why though. The styling pudding has all the good stuff in it that should make my hair soft so what gives?
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow when I undo the coils. That is if it isn't a complete fail.


 
I think I have used the Styling Pudding as well. It did leave my hair crunchy. It is really more like a creamy holding gel so it would have some crunch. I used it for my rollersets. It gave me 2nd and 3rd day hair.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 15, 2013)

Shingling and wng are different. 

Shingling is where you rake product through the hair section by section. As someone stated it can consume some time.

A wng is just that. You wash, slap some leave in and/or oil in and go.

Shingling will give you more defined curls than a wng depending on curl pattern, texture and health of hair

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 16, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Shingling and wng are different.
> 
> Shingling is where you rake product through the hair section by section. As someone stated it can consume some time.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I remember there being some controversy about women doing wash n gos with 50-11 steps/products. lol So I guess I've been shingling all this time.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 16, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I think I have used the Styling Pudding as well. It did leave my hair crunchy. It is really more like a creamy holding gel so it would have some crunch. I used it for my rollersets. It gave me 2nd and 3rd day hair.


 
I thought as much from the description on it. It says something about laying your edges down. Maybe it will be good on a twist out? But on Komaza's site they recommend something else for that. (one of their butters I think)


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 16, 2013)

How long did it take everyone to find their staple products? I worried about trying new things because I didn't think jumping around with dc's would be a good idea. But I've tried plenty and think I've finally found some of my staples and I've even gotten the hang of trying new things.

*Moisture DC* - Aussie Moist 3 minute Miracle, Komaza's Olive Moisture Mask

*Rinse out CO* - Aussie Moist, Komaza Moja Conditioner, AOGPB (for a light protein during the wewk)

*Protein* - Komaza Protein Strengther

*Leave In* - Giovanni Direct Leave in
*Moisturizer* - Komaza Califia Moisturizing Spray

*Styler *- Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Cream, Eco Styler (the pink one)

I'm working on finding some light butters to seal my hair. There are lots I want to try. 

I already have some oils like almond oil which I really like but is it a sealant? I also like rosemary oil mixed with olive oil for scalp massages and pre poos.

This week I picked up Neutorgena's Triple Moisture because I hear good things. I tried it but I didn't like it. I will try it one more time since my habit is to dc on dry hair and that may be what caused it not to work for me. 

I'm patting myself on the back because I feel like I'm getting the hang of this! Now if only I could take decent pics of my hair to post. I've had lots of great hair days and I either forgot to take a pic or took several but none of them captured the juicy goodness that was my hair that day.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> I thought as much from the description on it. It says something about laying your edges down. Maybe it will be good on a twist out? But on Komaza's site they recommend something else for that. (one of their butters I think)



It really depends on your hair. I would not use a butter on my hair for a twist out because it may have definition but would have no hold. But there are other women who can do a twist out with just a butter. I tend to use a creme type styling product for hold because it gives me hold and moisture. A gel like product gives me hold but not much moisture.

You have to figure out which works for you for which style.


----------



## hnntrr (Sep 17, 2013)

Thinking about washing my hair tonight and putting in mini twists. 
Does anyone have suggestions on how to accomplish this? I have Eco styler and a curl custard that has no hold. I tried twisting a few sections and they seemed to hold well but I really want to attempt to stretch them as well. Is there anyway to keep them from shrinking too much? And how long do they usually last? I want to keep them in for at least a week.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 20, 2013)

Joining this group. I'm about to go into my first twa fall/winter season and my hair is already dry as a bone. Hell, drier than a bone now that ive colored.
Need to find some new products and techniques


----------



## iVR (Sep 21, 2013)

So my hair hasn't been a problem when I work out, but today it just had a mind of its own.  Usually it stays the same size through-out my workout and after, but today it doubled in size.   Is it possible to sweat out your curls?  Or do he curls just expand?


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys I blew out my hair after taking down my twists. Now I promise you this angle makes it look big and it's way more of a struggle puff in real life lol buuuuut



 I had a fade a few months ago. 
I wouldn't wear this for a while cause it'd snatch all my edges out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Sep 21, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> Joining this group. I'm about to go into my first twa fall/winter season and my hair is already dry as a bone. Hell, drier than a bone now that ive colored. Need to find some new products and techniques


Welcome. What color did you get? I liked the jet black of your hair.


----------



## ronie (Sep 21, 2013)

iVR said:


> So my hair hasn't been a problem when I work out, but today it just had a mind of its own.  Usually it stays the same size through-out my workout and after, but today it doubled in size.   Is it possible to sweat out your curls?  Or do he curls just expand?


Never had this happen to me. But then again I usually work out in twists or 4 puffs or while prepoo ing with conditioner or oil. I think maybe the steam from the work out made your strands swell up.


----------



## ronie (Sep 21, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> Hey guys I blew out my hair after taking down my twists. Now I promise you this angle makes it look big and it's way more of a struggle puff in real life lol buuuuut  I had a fade a few months ago. I wouldn't wear this for a while cause it'd snatch all my edges out.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


  Wow your hair has grown a lot. I sure remember your fade (x2), lol. Great progress.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 21, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> Hey guys I blew out my hair after taking down my twists. Now I promise you this angle makes it look big and it's way more of a struggle puff in real life lol buuuuut
> 
> View attachment 226063
> 
> ...



It looks nice! There's no way that's a struggle puff!


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 21, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> It looks nice! There's no way that's a struggle puff!



Lol aww you're too kind but in order to gather the hair the band had to be suuuper tight. And I'm team weak edges so I can't play around. 

I'll probably wash. DC and twist it up tomorrow and wear a head wrap Monday and then I'm getting braids after school Monday. I'm not ashamed of my hair or anything but I just don't wanna draw attention to it wearing a TWA one day and long braids he next. 

The benign neglect of braids is doing me well. I just need to start oiling my scalp again. stopped doing that for a while there 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 21, 2013)

I just had another aha moment today. My hair wants a protein treatment every 3 weeks and not a second later. 

The past few days as I've touched my hair I've noticed the tiniest bit coming out on my hands. They're shed hairs - no breakage. Today I was thinking about doing my weekly light protein wash and thought eh what the heck, maybe I'll do a full on "hard" protein which I try to do the last week of every month. I thought I had a week to go. 

I checked the calendar and see I did my protein treatment a week early last month too and remember it was because I had the same problem. 

It's so much fun learning things about my hair!


----------



## kupenda (Sep 21, 2013)

Still loving my hair! Ive cut a full 2 inches since August and I'm thinking about locs. I wanna experiment!


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 22, 2013)

So uhhh a bird pooped in my hair today! So now I have to shampoo when I'm supposed to be cowashing only tonight. Damn pigeons!


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 23, 2013)

ronie - i got a light brownish color.

What protein treatments do you ladies recommend?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

[USER=17906 said:
			
		

> Whimsy[/USER];18990647]Joining this group. I'm about to go into my first twa fall/winter season and my hair is already dry as a bone. Hell, drier than a bone now that ive colored.
> Need to find some new products and techniques




Did you do a protein reconstructor or a protein treatment after your color? Did you do permanent? semi or a rinse?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't have a recommendation for a protein treatment because I haven't used enough of them. I am currently using 4 Naturals Reconstructor and Giovanni Nutrafix. But the 4 Naturals is no longer available. I have the Komaza Protein treatment but haven't tried it yet. I have used the ION Reconstructor. I do like that one.

When I color my hair I make sure I use a reconstructor with keratin, 3 to 5 days after. I use the Giovanni Nutrafix in between color applications.


----------



## ronie (Sep 23, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> ronie - i got a light brownish color.  What protein treatments do you ladies recommend?



Natural/handmade: Claudie renew protein ( hard core); silk dreams mocha silk infusion ( mild for me, but some people find it to be moderate).
Non natural: nexus emergencee (moderate to hard depending on how long I leave it on-- love this a lot), una intensive protein treatment ( same as the previous one). Mild: tigi dumb blonde ... I don't always follow this with a moisturizing conditioner. It leaves my hair pretty balanced, and it smells great. Good luck.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 23, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Did you do a protein reconstructor or a protein treatment after your color? Did you do permanent? semi or a rinse?



I only had roux porosity control on hand so I used that and a cholesterol dc 



faithVA said:


> I don't have a recommendation for a protein treatment because I haven't used enough of them. I am currently using 4 Naturals Reconstructor and Giovanni Nutrafix. But the 4 Naturals is no longer available. I have the Komaza Protein treatment but haven't tried it yet. I have used the ION Reconstructor. I do like that one.
> 
> When I color my hair I make sure I use a reconstructor with keratin, 3 to 5 days after. I use the Giovanni Nutrafix in between color applications.



Giovanni line usually does right by me, I may try that! thanks.



ronie said:


> Natural/handmade: Claudie renew protein ( hard core); silk dreams mocha silk infusion ( mild for me, but some people find it to be moderate).
> Non natural: nexus emergencee (moderate to hard depending on how long I leave it on-- love this a lot), una intensive protein treatment ( same as the previous one). Mild: tigi dumb blonde ... I don't always follow this with a moisturizing conditioner. It leaves my hair pretty balanced, and it smells great. Good luck.



Hmmm silk dreams you say? I'm gunna have to place an order!

I've tried emergencee in the past, I'll cop that too.

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## iVR (Sep 24, 2013)

I need to hurry and finish knitting these hats because there are only two ways to style my hair right now.   It's starting to grate on my nerves.  Don't get me wrong, I'm throughly enjoying the 0-20 minutes it takes to style my hair, but it's begun the descent into the awkward growth phase.  -_-


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 24, 2013)

Ummmm.....why is my head so itchy?


----------



## iVR (Sep 25, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> Ummmm.....why is my head so itchy?



Either your hair wants to be washed or your hair is yelling for oil/grease.  At least that's what my hair does... Hope that helps.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 25, 2013)

iVR said:


> Either your hair wants to be washed or your hair is yelling for oil/grease.  At least that's what my hair does... Hope that helps.



Girl I've been washing every other day and I moisturize my hair/oil my scalp nightly. This is just some next level itchiness. I have no idea wtf is going on!

Maybe I'm going to have to experiment with oils other than coconut n grapeseed.

Is a TWA gunna turn me into a PJ?  Sheeeesh


----------



## hnntrr (Sep 25, 2013)

Doing my first "puff" for classes tomorrow. Super excited. It looked nice when I pulled it back tonight but tomorrow morning will tell, especially since I will have earrings and makeup on. Hopefully all I will have to do is freshen the curls and my edges will be set. I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## ronie (Sep 26, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Doing my first "puff" for classes tomorrow. Super excited. It looked nice when I pulled it back tonight but tomorrow morning will tell, especially since I will have earrings and makeup on. Hopefully all I will have to do is freshen the curls and my edges will be set. I will post pictures tomorrow.


Sounds like its gonna be real pretty. Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## iVR (Sep 26, 2013)

So my front is bone straight.  No it's not heat damaged.  My hair just grows that way.   But today I found out it is now long enough to pin back without gel!  I'm super stoked I only had to use oil in my hair today.  . No leave-ins needed.


----------



## hnntrr (Sep 26, 2013)

My poof! Snagged this off of my instagram. It turned out really well. I washed and shingled Wednesday morning, so this is a 3rd day shingle? I don't know. Planning on wearing it like this tomorrow too and then washing saturday morning before work so its fresh. Def going to be one of my go to styles, especially when wearing it out is looks crazy. Need to find more hairstyles but I really like this.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 27, 2013)

I will be trying a twist out for the second time tonight. It's wash day. So my plan is to shampoo with Suave Daily Clarifying (LOVE this shampoo) deep condition with Komoza's Olive Moisture Mask. But I have no idea what to use to set the twists this time. 

All of the stylers I have are either gels or curly creams. I want to do this on blow dried hair though so I'm not sure about the curly creams.


----------



## hnntrr (Sep 27, 2013)

Does anyone have any tips on winterizing your TWA?


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 28, 2013)

I HATE my hair! Stupid FAILED twist out. Why won't it just do what I tell it to do? I'm not asking too much. WHY?! 

Ok, I'm done acting crazy now.


----------



## iVR (Sep 29, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> I HATE my hair! Stupid FAILED twist out. Why won't it just do what I tell it to do? I'm not asking too much. WHY?!  Ok, I'm done acting crazy now.



Did you use anything with your twist?


----------



## january noir (Sep 29, 2013)

It's month *4* since my chop and so far so good.  I can't complain not one bit. 

I've gotten so many compliments and it makes me feel good.  I received a compliment as recently as yesterday in the Apple store.  This woman with locs came up to me and told me she loved my hair (wash-n-go with As I Am Curling Jelly).   All I do basically is co-wash every other day, apply a leave -in and sometimes an oil and then a curling product (I have so many).  From time to time I'll twist my hair at night before bed, but I'm too lazy to even do that at times.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 29, 2013)

iVR I used the Shea moisture curl and styling milk and a curling cream after I blow dried my hair. After I wrote that mini rant I found a nice way to wear it by pinning up the sides. It was ok. As it got later in the day it started to grow on me. The best thing was it stayed soft. This morning I misted my hair with my moisturizer and pulled it back into a puff. With my hair stretched I notice I can do a lot more.  I think maybe I just need more practice.


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 1, 2013)

So I have been trying to figure this out for the past two wash cycles. I don't know if its just my hair getting longer, or if it is because my hair is finally getting moisturized.... but

As I have been doing this regimin I have noticed that my curl pattern is getting looser in some area's. I do not know if this is cause my hair is longer and has more weight to it, or if it is because my hair is accepting moisture. I started to notice this because when my hair was dry the curls were way tighter and now it feels like they are bigger. I am not sure why. Could this be because of shingling? Is it because of the acceptance of moisture? I don't know...does anyone have any ideas of why this might be? There are not any straight portions except for the issues I am having with the 4 inch section of my hairline...otherwise...I dont know. ANy ideas?


----------



## lovely_locks (Oct 3, 2013)

My hair is so short I just wash and go everyday. Yeah it get's boring (I am actually trying a braid out right now). Today when I washed my hair in some spots I had tangles!  Why am I happy about this!? MY HAIR IS LONG ENOUGH TO TANGLE! YESSSS!


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 3, 2013)

My scalp is soo itchy but I don't wanna wash these braids....I might sea breeze it and keep it moving

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## iVR (Oct 4, 2013)

So tomorrow I go to my hair stylist for a trim.  It's going to be fun because my hair is officially long enough to flatiron.    Well the top is at least.  I still haven't decided if I want her to completely get rid of my mohawk by making everything the same length or just shape it up.  What do you guys think?   My mom says I should probably wait until December or Janurary, but either way it goes she'll have to even it out eventually.  So what say you?


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 4, 2013)

Uhg my hair is dry today. Washing in the morning


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2013)

[USER=393677 said:
			
		

> iVR[/USER];19051001]So tomorrow I go to my hair stylist for a trim.  It's going to be fun because my hair is officially long enough to flatiron.    Well the top is at least.  I still haven't decided if I want her to completely get rid of my mohawk by making everything the same length or just shape it up.  What do you guys think?   My mom says I should probably wait until December or Janurary, but either way it goes she'll have to even it out eventually.  So what say you?



If you can still easily style your hair with it evened up then go for it. However, if it is going to require an extra 2 months to style your hair easily, I say wait.


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 5, 2013)

Had my mom trim my hair for me while I was here. The splits weren't bad. She cut off maybe 1/16 to 1/8 all around which is great. My hair feels so much better and the curls form nicer.

She also sprayed some jane carter restore moisture on it and oh man. Never used it but I am def going to start using that. My hair is really soft and bouncy.

Sorry it's sideways. On my phone


----------



## ronie (Oct 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> If you can still easily style your hair with it evened up then go for it. However, if it is going to require an extra 2 months to style your hair easily, I say wait.



I agree.....


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Had my mom trim my hair for me while I was here. The splits weren't bad. She cut off maybe 1/16 to 1/8 all around which is great. My hair feels so much better and the curls form nicer.
> 
> She also sprayed some jane carter restore moisture on it and oh man. Never used it but I am def going to start using that. My hair is really soft and bouncy.
> 
> Sorry it's sideways. On my phone



Your curls are forming very nicely.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm still in here watching y'all lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## ronie (Oct 5, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Had my mom trim my hair for me while I was here. The splits weren't bad. She cut off maybe 1/16 to 1/8 all around which is great. My hair feels so much better and the curls form nicer.  She also sprayed some jane carter restore moisture on it and oh man. Never used it but I am def going to start using that. My hair is really soft and bouncy.  Sorry it's sideways. On my phone


Your curls are really bedutiful


----------



## JaszG (Oct 6, 2013)

Do any of you ladies get 5-7 day hair? I find that I am having to redo twice a week. I was cowashing just about everyday, and that got old real quick! I'm finding that I like the volume I get towards the end, but it just gets too frizzy by day 4 or 5.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 6, 2013)

This dryness is killing me. My hair feels rough as all get out.


----------



## JaszG (Oct 6, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> This dryness is killing me. My hair feels rough as all get out.



Mines used to be SUPER dry. It was so dry it kept me up at night. I did some steam treatments with olive oil and jojoba oil, and deep conditioned with curl junkie curl rehab. My cousin big chopped weeks after me, and her hair didn't experience any dryness. I was so jealous. lol.


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 10, 2013)

I am really sad. Cant afford my staple shampoo...buttttt on the sort of bright side, my hair seems to like JÄSON 84% Aloe Vera Moisturizing Conditioner, so since I needed some more of that anyway, I am going to try the shampoo version and hope it works out. Its 14 bucks cheaper than my staple but I just don't know if it will do as well. What I have now I can shampoo my hair twice a week and it not completely strip my hair (I do a pre-poo first though), I am going to try it with the same regimen I have now. I may need to make up another pre-poo to use this new one. Ugh.

I am so nervous.


----------



## iVR (Oct 10, 2013)

So I no longer have a muffin top.  Thank God.   Like my hair legit was becoming a muffin top. So my stylist faded the back into the top.  There was only about a half inch difference, but when I run my hands through my hair it's like she didn't cut anything off...  But yea it now looks like the pic below.  My stylist just shaped things up a bit, and left the pinned back side in the front a little longer because it doesn't curl like the rest of my hair.


----------



## nisemac (Oct 11, 2013)

just an update:  last trim was in May and i plan to trim my ends this weekend.  first pic is my hair right after wng, and using leave in and KKC. lots of shrinkage.  second pick stretched piece of hair.

for me, not much difference until its stretched.  if i do a twist out, i can do a puff.  wll have to start doing something different soon as weather is getting cooler and wng won't really be an option.  just not sure how i can keep the moisture up.


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 11, 2013)

Might try to do two strand twists tonight. Worst case senario they come out poopy and I wear my hat to work.

I am going to try it with Eco Styler cause CVS is closed and I don't really want to use a heavy pomade. Last time I did them I just bobby pinned the ends and let it dry over night.

Debating doing it on my hair now while it will be able to lock itself since it's dry instead of washing it completely. I washed my hair Wednesday so I  not due again until Sunday. I wonder if I can get away with it till my Sunday wash day? Plus I get my shampoo and conditioner tomorrow...Maybe I'll try that and just put water and moisturizer on it and hope it works. :/


----------



## JaszG (Oct 12, 2013)

I'll be glad when I can do twist outs! It has grown 3-4 inches, so I guess it shouldn't be too long before I can grip the back of my hair again. lol.


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 13, 2013)

I died the top half of my head a lighter brown (permanent box kit).

It is pretty light I think. I can't really tell though until it dries then I will see if I wanna go lighter but it worked really well. I used dark and lovely and my hair is really soft and manageable I also noticed that the colored part is softer than the back...could it have lifted the cuticles? Anyway.

My hair been doing great today. I did a twist out earlier and it went okay. Def going to have to work on my technique but I did like it and my hair was really soft and bouncy which means the eco styler just makes my hair crunchy because its gel and not because its "dry"


----------



## kupenda (Oct 14, 2013)

I had my hair braided last weekend in 3 big goddess braids. I am sooooo ready to take them down. I need to wash my hair. So tonight im going to prepoo/HOT with olive and jardin oil, shampoo with whatever i can find, oil rinse with a little coconut oil, and DC with AOGPB under a dryer for 20 minutes. Let it cool, rinse, and twist for a teistout this week. Unless my curls are popping, then ill do a wash n go if my hair isnt too tangled. I want to dye my hair. Ive been putting it off forever


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 14, 2013)

so...i think ill join this...i rechopped my hair several weeks ago after not cutting for about 4 years.  been natural going on 8 years and decided i wanted to wear a short cut again...loved it!  now im getting back to that "i want long hair again" point lol.  always happens to me.  im currently stretching my hair out to get ready for twisting.  back to the protectives!


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 14, 2013)

WELLLL its red hahahahaha. Maybe my natural hair just has red undertones cause this is redic....there are some spots even lighter than this they are just covered by my hair.


----------



## iVR (Oct 15, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> WELLLL its red hahahahaha. Maybe my natural hair just has red undertones cause this is redic....there are some spots even lighter than this they are just covered by my hair.



lol!  Your hair can only lift like that if you have red brown hair aka if you're a brunette.  I have red brown hair and accidentally went blonde in 10 minutes.  Red brown hair can't go brown without some dye.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> WELLLL its red hahahahaha. Maybe my natural hair just has red undertones cause this is redic....there are some spots even lighter than this they are just covered by my hair.



I have a red base to my hair as well. When I first went natural I would get my hair colored every 6 weeks and no matter what color I picked within 2 weeks it would look like the same color. So I was only able to enjoy my color for 2 to 3 weeks before it turned on me. Now I just do dark medium brown. It still changes but it isn't so noticeable.

Do you like your new color?


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 15, 2013)

iVR: Yea was totally trying to go light brown. I think my natural hair is reddish anyway like it's  naturally not very "black" it's just like a dark reddish brown. It takes forever for me to go blonde  and even then it's still red....and my colorist would have to tone it. So bizarre lol

faithVA: Yeah it's really odd, my roots are super light. Like a natural redhead light. Which is really odd especially in one spot I think that processes more than the rest of it. But I do like it! I kinda wish it was a tad but lighter all over but I used to have purple and real hair so I am just used to more drastic color. Right now it's still pretty subtle cause yeah I realized even my natural hair is kinda red so I fel like its hard to see but it's probably not hahaha. Which is good. I need subtle.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey lovely ladies, I'm getting a weave on Friday and I have enough hair to blend! 




I'm glad cause my edges need a break from the braids. I'm trying to get a cute bob.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 17, 2013)

Getting bored with my TWA. Its too long to do some stuff and too short to do other things. Any style suggestions?


----------



## iVR (Oct 18, 2013)

I can actually start using bows ad clips!  I just discovered this this morning.


----------



## iVR (Oct 18, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Getting bored with my TWA. Its too long to do some stuff and too short to do other things. Any style suggestions?



Do you like wearing beanies?  When I start getting bored I have three hats that I can wear.  I leave the front part of my hair out (either pinned to the side with some type of pin/bow or in my regular curls no ornaments) and put the rest under one of my hats.  It also makes it hard for people to know how long my hair is.  You could try that.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 18, 2013)

Getting my kinky straight sewn in my head right now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 20, 2013)

iVR said:


> Do you like wearing beanies?  When I start getting bored I have three hats that I can wear.  I leave the front part of my hair out (either pinned to the side with some type of pin/bow or in my regular curls no ornaments) and put the rest under one of my hats.  It also makes it hard for people to know how long my hair is.  You could try that.



I do! I need to get some more. I actually just should knit some but I currently have a cowl on my needles right now and that needs to be finished....maybe that will be my next winter project...some beanies (cause they are super expensive!). I have some scarves I am going to experiment with too. I flat twisted my hair last night to put under my work beanie and I like how it looks plus it keeps my ends tucked. 

I also came on here to talk about something else but I completely forgot....

OH! Color update:
 I think I am going to have to transition out of whatever damage I have on my crown. I don't know whats going on with it still but its slowly working itself out its starting to curl up to about an inch away from my hairline but a lot of it is still straight...not sure whats going on but I will probably let it grow out with the rest of my hair for awhile and either twist it up or try some straw sets on it to get it to curl until it is long enough to cut bangs again.

Does anyone have curly bangs? Does that look weird?


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 21, 2013)

I haven't posted in here in a while and now I'm here to complain. I'm looking at my hair everyday wondering why it still looks so dang short. I'm getting annoyed. I feel like my hair is going to be 3 inches forever. When I do my wng or a twist out my hair looks visibly longer but when I stretch it and see that it's still so short I get discouraged. 

I know my hair is growing but I'm getting impatient. And it's only going to get worse because I'm going to keep watching it. It doesn't help watching all these youtube videos where people have chin length hair in 5 months! Ugh!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

[USER=317255 said:
			
		

> KammyGirl[/USER];19127427]I haven't posted in here in a while and now I'm here to complain. I'm looking at my hair everyday wondering why it still looks so dang short. I'm getting annoyed. I feel like my hair is going to be 3 inches forever. When I do my wng or a twist out my hair looks visibly longer but when I stretch it and see that it's still so short I get discouraged.
> 
> I know my hair is growing but I'm getting impatient. And it's only going to get worse because I'm going to keep watching it. It doesn't help watching all these youtube videos where people have chin length hair in 5 months! Ugh!



You need to find something to distract yourself. I swear my hair has been at 4" since last November  So I use my blog to count down weeks of twist so it gives me something else to focus on. 

Find a mini project or something else you can focus on for weeks at a time.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been trying to do that. I've been trying to focus on things that have nothing to do with hair at all. Yesterday I took time out for guitar practice and I decided to watch a video lesson of a song I want to play. Why oh why did the girl have a cute little braid in the front of her head that I just had to get up and see if I could do. Of course I couldn't though. lol 

I was thinking of getting braids but I know I'll never be able to go that long without touching my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

[USER=317255 said:
			
		

> KammyGirl[/USER];19127487]I've been trying to do that. I've been trying to focus on things that have nothing to do with hair at all. Yesterday I took time out for guitar practice and I decided to watch a video lesson of a song I want to play. Why oh why did the girl have a cute little braid in the front of her head that I just had to get up and see if I could do. Of course I couldn't though. lol
> 
> I was thinking of getting braids but I know I'll never be able to go that long without touching my hair.



I won't lie. It's tough. I think it's just something you have to go through until your hair gets long enough where you get bored with it 

So get your vent on girl


----------



## iVR (Oct 22, 2013)

So last night I did my normal coconut milk and egg hair mask that I've been too lazy to do for about a month.  Well it made my hair baby soft and turned my blooming mushroom back into a fade lol.  My stylist just shaped it up two weeks ago but for the last week it looks like it has recouped all she trimmed off and was shrooming again.  Now everything has tightened up.


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay guys.  I need a cream based moisturizer/activator that is silicone free...right now I am using Curls Creme Brule but I can not get to target anytime soon and I just used my last bit this morning. Does anyone have suggestions that I could purchase online? Preferable Amazon cause I get free two day shipping hahaha


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2013)

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];19136083]Okay guys.  I need a cream based moisturizer/activator that is silicone free...right now I am using Curls Creme Brule but I can not get to target anytime soon and I just used my last bit this morning. Does anyone have suggestions that I could purchase online? Preferable Amazon cause I get free two day shipping hahaha



Why don't you just buy the Curls Creme Brule from Amazon since you already know it works for you?


----------



## nisemac (Oct 23, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> I've been trying to do that. I've been trying to focus on things that have nothing to do with hair at all. Yesterday I took time out for guitar practice and I decided to watch a video lesson of a song I want to play. Why oh why did the girl have a cute little braid in the front of her head that I just had to get up and see if I could do. Of course I couldn't though. lol
> 
> I was thinking of getting braids but I know I'll never be able to go that long without touching my hair.


 

same for me. try focusing other things, maybe doing your nails, skincare, or makeup.

hang in there!


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 23, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Why don't you just buy the Curls Creme Brule from Amazon since you already know it works for you?



faithVA,
_eta:
 they don't have it where I can get it quickly. I have amazon prime and I don't like paying for shipping if I don't have too hahahaha. edit again: I am too broke to pay for shipping.

I got this instead: CURLS Curl Souffle, hopefully I won't have to get eco styler and this will work. Ive been using the moisturizer AND eco styler but if I don't have to use Eco styler I would rather not. Plus it says its ideal for cold winters and I am a little worried about my end this winter. I keep hearing its going to be a horrid winter in Boston (honestly it hasn't been that cold but everyone is wearing heavy coats already)_


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> they don't have it where I can get it quickly



An online seller through Amazon had 1 bottle left
http://www.amazon.com/Curls-Curl-Cr...1382580733&sr=8-1&keywords=curls+creme+brulee

But you can buy it online from Soap.com, Drugstore.com, Walgreens.com

So you can get it from a lot of places.


----------



## iVR (Oct 25, 2013)

So today I learned I could plait my bangs!  Granted it was a last ditch effort because I pinned my bangs back I had one little puff/wave rebelling.  In the first pic idk if you can see the rebelling hair, but the second pic is of the plait.  It's a bit sloppy but the more I do it the better I'll get.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2013)

iVR said:


> So today I learned I could plait my bangs!  Granted it was a last ditch effort because I pinned my bangs back I had one little puff/wave rebelling.  In the first pic idk if you can see the rebelling hair, but the second pic is of the plait.  It's a bit sloppy but the more I do it the better I'll get.



That's cute. And it looks nice. You will get better the more you do it but I think it looks nice as it is.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sooooo, for the first time I tried the Tresemme Naturals Conditioner and using it as my leave in as the Curly Girl method suggested. (I was very hesitant about leaving conditioner in my hair...I was thinking don't I need to rinse this stuff out?) Well I noticed that my hair was much softer and easy to manage. It felt so good. I kept up with daily moisturizing of course, but overall, I didn't have one day where my hair felt brittle like straw as it ordinarily would feel like. So I am going to keep trying this method and see how it goes since I am very happy so far and I am now interested in looking more into the Curly Method. I have already eliminated the cones, I've tried the leave-in suggestion, but the only thing I can't get into as of yet is the No-Comb method. I dunno...I just need to pass something thru my hair more than just fingers. Oh well, we'll see.


----------



## iVR (Oct 27, 2013)

Smiley79 said:


> Sooooo, for the first time I tried the Tresemme Naturals Conditioner and using it as my leave in as the Curly Girl method suggested. (I was very hesitant about leaving conditioner in my hair...I was thinking don't I need to rinse this stuff out?) Well I noticed that my hair was much softer and easy to manage. It felt so good. I kept up with daily moisturizing of course, but overall, I didn't have one day where my hair felt brittle like straw as it ordinarily would feel like. So I am going to keep trying this method and see how it goes since I am very happy so far and I am now interested in looking more into the Curly Method. I have already eliminated the cones, I've tried the leave-in suggestion, but the only thing I can't get into as of yet is the No-Comb method. I dunno...I just need to pass something thru my hair more than just fingers. Oh well, we'll see.



I'm doing an adjusted  Curly Girl method.  That straight finger detangling and no shampoo is a no go for me.  So I took what I liked and threw out the rest.  Good luck.


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 27, 2013)

In 4 days I will be officially 8 months post. So here is my...length check? I guess? haha. Ignore my face, I got food poisoning yesterday night/this morning and I am not really feeling well. 

_ps. I really don't know whats going on with those straight pieces in my crown. I am going to cut them off when my hair gets a little longer, I've slowly been trimming that section_

1st pic: stretched back/nape
2nd pic: stretched side (both sides are the same length minus like 1/4 an inch)
3rd pic: hairline
4th: back/crown
5th pic: back of my head on May 20th. so 2 months post. After my first BC, it turned out I did not cut all the relaxed ends off (I did another mini BC in June before I left and a good inch and a half /two inches of hair was cut off in June, so all my hair was about 1/2 to an inch all over, but I don't have a picture of it.)

p.p.s: I have a towel on.

p.p.p.s: I just realized...since she had to cut off so much relaxed hair that I missed am I really 8 months post? Cause from looking at that May photo... Am I really only 4 months post since she cut my hair correctly (i think minus those straight ends in the 4th pic) in June and not in March? o.o. Is going from 1/2-1 inch to 4 - 4 1/2 inches in aprox 4 ish months good?


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 28, 2013)

I applied Cassia on my hair Friday and will do it again this Friday. My hair feels stronger and even a bit fuller but it is dryer so I will combat that with some extra moisturizing TLC to my hair. im using up my Cassia before I venture into Henna next month. I'm nervous about the color but I'm looking forward to the conditioning benefits.

On another not I am very discouraged with my twist out attempts. My ends are so bushy that the twist unravel immediately and they just look a hot mess the next day.  Overall just trying to style my twa in thos in between phase has been a complete failure and its getting on my nerves. Im tired if depending on my half wig

Im gonna go look for  those hair tie thingies to try a puff style. I been looking everywhere for one. The puff is my last try because twists are not working for me and I don't know how to cornrow.

I hate the terrible twos!


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm going to attempt another twist out this weekend. Any tips? My plan is to use my Komaza Protein Strengthener (since I've been putting it off for so long), then DC with Komaza Olive Moisture Mask. Now here is where I'm not sure what to do. I get A LOT of shrinkage so should I blow dry or twist on wet hair? I plan to use Taliah Waajid Curling Cream, Eco Styler and coconut oil to twist with. Should I use rubber bands to make the roots a little smoother? Help  me out here ladies. I want this to be a success.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 29, 2013)

You all have me real curious about this Komaza line. Trying to tame Pjism though.


----------



## Cocoloves (Oct 29, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm going to attempt another twist out this weekend. Any tips? My plan is to use my Komaza Protein Strengthener (since I've been putting it off for so long), then DC with Komaza Olive Moisture Mask. Now here is where I'm not sure what to do. I get A LOT of shrinkage so should I blow dry or twist on wet hair? I plan to use Taliah Waajid Curling Cream, Eco Styler and coconut oil to twist with. Should I use rubber bands to make the roots a little smoother? Help  me out here ladies. I want this to be a success.



Same here.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 29, 2013)

Smiley79 said:


> You all have me real curious about this Komaza line. Trying to tame Pjism though.


 
They're spectacular! For my hair anyway. Great products, fast shipping and great customer service!


----------



## healthyhair2 (Oct 30, 2013)

This is the first time in months that my hair has felt softer. I found that using a different leave-in, putting on the plastic cap for 10 minutes, then sealing with a butter made my hair feel better. Oiling my scalp with a liquid oil mixture also helped the tenderness I felt on my scalp. My hair is growing slowly, but I hope some new products will help.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 30, 2013)

iVR said:


> I'm doing an adjusted  Curly Girl method.  That straight finger detangling and no shampoo is a no go for me.  So I took what I liked and threw out the rest.  Good luck.



iVR  Yes the finger detangling is not practical for my hair. I tried a few times and to go back to my comb or Denman brsh.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 31, 2013)

When I wash my hair it looks so long. As soon as that bad boy dries I look like a mushroom head. I can't stand it. lol I'm trying to figure out how to get the look I have when my hair is soaking wet with conditioner. It looks defined, stretched and fabulous. I wish I could expermient everyday. Unfortunately, I have a full time job. lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 1, 2013)

Re the above, I think I've figured it out. It's the products. The products that are so moisturzing and give me nice shine but cause so much shrinkage. Last night I cowashed and then wrapped my hair in a towel to get out the excess water. Then I added Shea Moisture's Curl & Style Milk (I think that's what it was - I don't use it often because usally milks do nothing for my hair) and added just a tiny bit of argan oil on top. Wrapped my hair in the towel again for a few minutes. 

Hours later my hair was dry but hadn't shrunk one little bit. And it was soft as silk and stayed that way until this morning. And I didn't even tie my hair up last night, I just slept on my satin pillowcase. I have to rethink all my products now.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have been banding my hair each night and this has helped me dramatically in handling my shrinkage and dryness. I'm gonna keep on with the banding until my hair gets to a stage where I can start twisting it with better results. 

I'm also happy to announce that my whipped shea butter and coconut oil batch that I put together is a heaven sent treat for my hair. My hair looks and feel like cotton candy! Soft and fluffy and the comb just glides;  I am so happy because I remember coming on here a couple weeks ago ready to throw in the towel on my natural hair, lol. I still need to seriously work on the definition of my hair so my Cassia treatments or other protein treatments are in order for every Friday night and hopefully I will start to see a difference. 

I wonder if there is such thing as banding my hair too often? I have been doing it ever night in about 6 big sections. 

(excuse my all-over-the-place post)


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 1, 2013)

Twists take too long. Forget those things. I'm doing finger coils instead. So much easier for me. I don't think I've ever tried a finger coil out before.


----------



## iVR (Nov 2, 2013)

Must knit faster.  My hair is becoming a bush and I despise when things fly/blow into it!


----------



## Cocoloves (Nov 2, 2013)

So I have read through this whole thread. It was very inspiring. I now realize I can do more than WNGs as my hair grows out. I am 2 inches or so (stretched), medium to low porosity, high density and my strands are medium. I want to get to 6-7 inches and stay there.  I like the short natural look but I want some versatility in styling.


----------



## hnntrr (Nov 2, 2013)

I think I am getting breakage along my hair line from twisting it so much because I can't do anything with it.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 4, 2013)

Cocoloves said:


> So I have read through this whole thread. It was very inspiring. I now realize I can do more than WNGs as my hair grows out. I am 2 inches or so (stretched), medium to low porosity, high density and my strands are medium. I want to get to 6-7 inches and stay there. *I like the short natural look but I want some versatility in styling*.


 
I feel the same. My hair shrinks so much I could probably be BSL and still wear my hair in a cute twa. 

In other news, my hair is starting to hang when I wash it and I'm so happy. I haven't trimmed my hair since I big chopped though. I'm afraid to do it myself and I don't trust ANYONE not to cut too much. I'm about 4 months post BC (9 months post relaxer.)


----------



## hnntrr (Nov 4, 2013)

So I had been using a denman brush on my hair for the past week and it ripped my hair out and thinned it out so much. I took a picture for reference and some of it looks like it’s got some damage. more on the top than in the very back.

Good news at least you can see where the curls are starting to form more in the back which is exciting because this is my hair no product after a fresh shampoo (which oddly did not strip my hair as much as I thought it was going to). Going to do a DC over night to try and get some moisture back in my hair cause this weather is killin me. 

Denman brushes and brushes in general are the bane of my existence, just sticking wth finger combing from now on. Or until it gets too long and I need to comb through it with maybe a wide tooth or a seamless or something. 

In other news I think I will make my partial SL by one year mark. Its getting long in the back, and my front is past my eyes now which is exciting minus the breakage. 

I think my new diet change will help as well, lots more fruits and veggies less carbs and more water and tea.


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 5, 2013)

Still going strong with my weave. I need a protein treatment after I take it out and a trim. My ends are still rough from the barbers clippers when I originally got my fade.
I think I'll be done with weaves and braids by summer, at least for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nisemac (Nov 5, 2013)

so, did a blow out to see my length...then i wore that in a puff, then i did two strand twist out in a puff.  made it 4 days and then back to wng.

everyone thought i got my hair cut. 

thinking of trying one of the at-home keratin treatments. i've done lots of research and read lots of reviews.  any thoughts or experience to share?


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 5, 2013)

Well folks I can officially say that the changes to my regimen are definately producing results. I did my first full head of twists last night and all the twists stayed put, they were not bushy and fuzzy like how I described a few weeks ago when I came on here venting about my lousy twists attempts. I started them at almost 11pm last night and finished after midnight so I was too beat to take any pics before any of you send me a:  , lol. I'll try to take a pic later. They arent suitable to wear out so I put a plastic cap on and wore a half wig to work. I'm gonna do that just for today because the Cassia really dries the hair and I want to help keep some moisture in. 

You all have no idea how happy I am. I took the advice from several of you regarding regular protein, daily moisturizing, sticking to products to watch what really works and so much more advice. And most of all, listening to my hair, paying attention to how it behaves, all this has been a great help and I gradually see changes that are heading in the right direction. I am so excited; I feel my hair in a different way for the first time, and I am getting to understand how to handle it. The heat damage is still my biggest battle but I will continue the treatments and trim them as I see them. No point holding on to them. They're dead. Later on down the road as they grow out I'll deal with evening out my hair, but for now, I dont care, I'm just trimming them anywhere I see them. 

Alright folks, that's my update. LHCF has done it again, y'all never fail me.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 5, 2013)

hnntrr Your hair looks great and is progressing real well! I see those cute curls. Great job!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> So I had been using a denman brush on my hair for the past week and it ripped my hair out and thinned it out so much. I took a picture for reference and some of it looks like it’s got some damage. more on the top than in the very back.
> 
> Good news at least you can see where the curls are starting to form more in the back which is exciting because this is my hair no product after a fresh shampoo (which oddly did not strip my hair as much as I thought it was going to). Going to do a DC over night to try and get some moisture back in my hair cause this weather is killin me.
> 
> ...



Sorry for your comb issues. You may want to give yourself a light protein treatment at least on your ends to help them manage the stress of the denman. If there were any tears or breaks, it may help hold them together until you are ready to trim.

Your hair is coming along nicely.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 7, 2013)

Okay, silly question, but I need help. I would like to do more wash and go's but I am in the phase similar to the pic above. It's not that easy TWA that you just co wash and style and go but it's not a whole lot hair to easily do big twists and keep it moving either. So how do you do wash and go's at this in between phase of a TWA? Especially when the hair isn't really curling up like it used to? What styling options are there for a wash and go at this point?

*The videos that I found online are of girls who's hair immediately curled up once they applied gel after their cowash. My hair unfortunately isn't doing that  yet.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 7, 2013)

Smiley, your hair might not curl if it's that longish in the avatar. You might just have a cotton puff. Mine is mostly cotton and long ago had to give up the idea of wash n go with curls. However, it used to when it was damaged so the damaged curl pattern fooled me for a while after the BC.  Oh well.

I literally just wash, moisturize and seal then let it do what it do. No amount of gel or product makes it like those yt type 3c ladies 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks DarkJoy. Boy I tell you, a natural journey from a BC is like walking through a maze, you never what turn your hair is gonna make next. Each phase of my hair journey has been something different. My initial TWA got me used to one thing and now I am in PUFF land trying to figure this out. smh. I can't keep up with my hair and her diva ways sometimes. lol.

I'm really interested in wash and go's because I would like to lay off of weaves, wigs and even braids so I can give my tender hairline a break but styling has been a beast. The only thing that looks cute is the puff. But that gets boring. I'm  just stuck at this in between phase now and I feel myself tempted to get a weave or braids again because I'm bored. But I can hear my edges begging me to give them a break for a little bit.


----------



## nisemac (Nov 8, 2013)

Smiley79  focus on more accessories. you got the cute flower in your pick. check out combs with beads or other cute designs.  somtimes i would pull my puff on top and use those cute clips all the way around to decorate.

joanns and michaels have cute ribbons you can use. your puff is so pretty!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 8, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> Smiley79;19205057[/USER]]Thanks DarkJoy. Boy I tell you, a natural journey from a BC is like walking through a maze, you never what turn your hair is gonna make next. Each phase of my hair journey has been something different. My initial TWA got me used to one thing and now I am in PUFF land trying to figure this out. smh. I can't keep up with my hair and her diva ways sometimes. lol.
> 
> I'm really interested in wash and go's because I would like to lay off of weaves, wigs and even braids so I can give my tender hairline a break but styling has been a beast. The only thing that looks cute is the puff. But that gets boring. I'm  just stuck at this in between phase now and I feel myself tempted to get a weave or braids again because I'm bored. But I can hear my edges begging me to give them a break for a little bit.



I understand your pain but try to tough it out for 60 to 90 days. When I am going through a rough patch, which is often  I just find some type of hair experiment to work on for 60 days until I'm through that patch.

Maybe you can change up your puff and put flat twist in the front or back or both. Maybe you can try a rod set. Your hair is definitely long enough for twists outs. You can do like a 8 week period where you alter 3 styles: week 1 (puff), week 2 (twist out), week 3 (rod set) and then alternate.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 8, 2013)

nisemac and faithVA Thank you girls!!! I really like those ideas and they are doable. I will give them a try.


----------



## hnntrr (Nov 8, 2013)

Smiley79 said:


> Okay, silly question, but I need help. I would like to do more wash and go's but I am in the phase similar to the pic above. It's not that easy TWA that you just co wash and style and go but it's not a whole lot hair to easily do big twists and keep it moving either. So how do you do wash and go's at this in between phase of a TWA? Especially when the hair isn't really curling up like it used to? What styling options are there for a wash and go at this point?
> 
> *The videos that I found online are of girls who's hair immediately curled up once they applied gel after their cowash. My hair unfortunately isn't doing that  yet.



Co-sign what everyone else says. I personally just do wash and go's (use a LOT of gel). Sometimes I will puff it, or flat twist it back into a small pony tail. I usually twist or make my hairline flat because it doesn't curl at all.

I tried a twist out once and it was nice because there was length but I could do things I could not with my WNG...like pin one side up and leave the rest down. You could bantu knot it, wear hats, scarfs etc. Thats what I plan on doing while its cold. There are several cute straw sets you can try, rod sets, curl formers any heatless curl method. I admit I have to work on those myself though. I feel your pain though. Ive been hiding under hats cause I don't know what to do with it, but I might try bantu knotting it this weekend since it is getting long enough to do something with.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks, yes, I undertstand what you all are saying and I like the suggestions. you all are great.


----------



## nisemac (Nov 8, 2013)

So, i said i was planning to try an at-home keratin treatment and i did. I used the Silk Elements Kera-treatment. Got it from Sally's online.  i chose it because:  

--no formaldyhyde, sodium hydroxide or other 'scary' stuff
--of the brands i researched it had pretty good reviews
--the straightening time was 48hrs before washing
--simple steps/process
--only one pass of the flat iron and a lower heat setting than most brands

i consider myself mainly a 4a, with fine and medium coarse texture, with the front and nape being very fine and the crown the coarsest part. my best curl definition is obtained when medium to heavy products are applied to dripping wet hair. my shrinkage is maximum. my overall curl appearance is alike the tiny coils you see in a pen, formed easiest at the top and nape. the front and nape may lean closer to 3C to some, but i don't think so. the hair is just fine and straightents very easily. i tend to keep my hair short because the curl pattern is more consistent and easy to maintain. as it grows out, the coarser parts need heavy product and tend to knot easily.

That said, i followed the intructions to the letter. The shampoo was like a heavy duty clarifying shampoo. left my hair squeaky clean, but i was scared the detangling would be hard. i left my hair soakig wet, detangled, then blotted dry for the next step, the smothing solution. unlike others that i read about (watery and hard to apply) this was the consistency of a conditioner. and went on just as easy with no irritation--didn't even use gloves. it had a tingling sensation not unlike peppermint or eucalyptus. my application method is where i deviated. i started at the crown, my coarse part, then did the nape front and sides last, instead of starting at the nape, as processing time is different depending on texture.

when i rinsed my hair, it felt the same as after the shampoo, but i could feel that my curl had loosened. i was still concerned about the matted-feeling, but as soon as i applied the deep conditioner, there were no worries. any tangled matted feeling hair loosed like butter and i finger detangled and rinsed easily. No different from my usual cowashing.

next step was the smoothing leave in conditiioner. again, the consistency was just like basic conditioner. i towel blotted ir and worked it through my hair sectioning like the initial application. there is no clear guidance as to how much you should use so i tried not to be too liberal but made sure my hair was thoroughly coated.

the instruction say to use a paddle brush to blow dry hair. i dont have one and am not proficient with the technique so i used my comb attachement.  my hair stretched more significantly than if i just did a normal blow out. i could also feel the product on my hair. kinda like, if you put too much leave in on your hair then blowed dryed. sort of a waxy feel. 

i should note that, if your ends need trimming, you will definitely notice it at this step. the very tips of my hair tangled a bit, but the rest of my hair was smooth and felt almost relaxer-like.

Finally, time for the flat iron. As my hair is pretty fine, i opted to use a setting of 350, figuring if i needed to do a second pass, i could. the box said 410-450. my coarse parts needed 2 passes. no burning smell and no odor. my hair was uber straight and it was very easy to see my ends that needed trimming. so i trimmed each section right after the flat iron.

my hair is pretty straight and the waxy feel is pretty much gone. i took just a few pics: before, after the blowout, and my straightened trimmed hair. i ended up trimming about 1/4 all around. I will wash my hair on Monday and deep condition so see how my curls behave.  

my sole purpose was not to staightent my hair, but to see if i could reduce my shinkage, smooth my coarse curls,  and the need to have to style with so much water, as its getting cold. right now, i have no idea what to do with my hair. i'm going to see if i can curl it a bit and just wear a head band. right now, i look like a jacked up extra for Tina Turner's "Private Dancer" video.

my daughter, who has about shoulder length hair might try it. She has very little curl definintion, but still gets a good amount of shrinkage. her curl size is more like a 3C with some parts being baby fine and some coarse texture as well as coarse wiry texture. her hair holds twists very well and a twist out will last her a week with minimal frizz. 

forgive my pics and the way i look. i didn't start the process until well after 10:30pm after a long day, but i really wanted to share.


----------



## soulglo (Nov 9, 2013)

Hairfinity vitamins are definitely messing up my bodys balance despite taking them with food and upping my water intake smh how do people do this


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 9, 2013)

I cannot stress enough how much I love stretching and/or twisting my hair on dry hair.


----------



## hnntrr (Nov 9, 2013)

Guys. I wanna flat iron my hair so bad. Its almost been 6 months since I BC'ed and I just. I am itching sooooo bad. I am planning on DC'ing tonight....and I might paddle brush it to blow dry and wrap it but if it doesn't come out smooth enough I am going to hit it with the flat iron and I just. Omg...I don't want damage, I just got my curls right but I am itching SOOO bad.

I have a heat protectant and everything I just. I am itching but I'm scared to scratch it (plus my hair did so well last year in the winter when my hair was straightened. I retained a lot of length....but I had really bad heat damage from flat ironing with oil and a ton of stuff on my hair. I know better now but...)

(Plus I really need to do a proper LC and check my ends)


----------



## iVR (Nov 9, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Guys. I wanna flat iron my hair so bad. Its almost been 6 months since I BC'ed and I just. I am itching sooooo bad. I am planning on DC'ing tonight....and I might paddle brush it to blow dry and wrap it but if it doesn't come out smooth enough I am going to hit it with the flat iron and I just. Omg...I don't want damage, I just got my curls right but I am itching SOOO bad.  I have a heat protectant and everything I just. I am itching but I'm scared to scratch it (plus my hair did so well last year in the winter when my hair was straightened. I retained a lot of length....but I had really bad heat damage from flat ironing with oil and a ton of stuff on my hair. I know better now but...)  (Plus I really need to do a proper LC and check my ends)



Don't do it.  No point in taking a risk that could potentially end with a major trim.  Your hair is still recovering from previous heat damage.


----------



## iVR (Nov 9, 2013)

Got my final shape up until SL. Still going to have my hair dusted, but I'm just going to chillax until then.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 9, 2013)

hnntrr girl think it over real hard before.you do it. Heat ruined my hair and I didnt even use it often. Just think it carefully and if you do be very protective of your hair.


----------



## hnntrr (Nov 9, 2013)

iVR, Smiley79

Thank you guys. I was on that ledge really about to jump. I am just going to DC overnight and then probably put it under a hat for a few days or maybe just puff it for the weekend (maybe thats why I am itching to straighten it, I haven't seen my hair out in like 2 weeks). 

Plus I noticed my curl pattern is a lot looser? Potentially from the denman, so yeah I need to chill on the crazy stuff for awhile. At least I can claim NL now (my hair grows really layered so even though my crown isn't at NL most of it is and thats good enough for ME). Maybe ill do a protein treatment tomorrow...


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 9, 2013)

Protein treatment sounds good!  Give your hair a spa day.


----------



## nisemac (Nov 9, 2013)

UPDATE: two more pics of my hair straight post treatment.  i'll wash on Monday to see my curl pattern. so far, my hair feels fine, very soft and smooth. the part i feel best about so far, was being able to really trim my ends well. no shedding, and all my knots and spit ends are gone.

close up of hair texture 


how i'm wearing hair for 48 hrs


----------



## nisemac (Nov 9, 2013)

soulglo said:


> Hairfinity vitamins are definitely messing up my bodys balance despite taking them with food and upping my water intake smh how do people do this



i just take naturemade liquid-gel vitamins. much easier on my stomach. perhaps just a regular vitamin is enough?


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 10, 2013)

Okay so I'm back beginning to think that finger is not for me. Im still going to finger detangle but then run a wide tooth comb at the end to smooth the hair out.


----------



## hnntrr (Nov 10, 2013)

Really upset. Hit a major set back with the denman  Did a mild protein treatment and it didn't help. Some of my ends in the back are completely straight. My curls are really loose and there is a lot of breakage in some areas:











Once again it is undefined with I shingle and most of my hair when I stretch it looks like the 2nd pic. Going to try a longer protein treatment tonight. I don't know if it was a combination of the penman and the fact that I have been stretching my hair for two weeks? Or I just need to do a longer protein treatment to balance the elasticity. I don't know.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yea I wonder if a stronger protein will help. Keep us posted with an update.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2013)

hnntrr, What type of protein did you use?


----------



## hnntrr (Nov 10, 2013)

Smiley79: I will
faithVA: Yesterday I used 4 naturals which is the normal one I use. I let it set for 5 minutes but it didn't do much. Tonight I used Nubian Heritage EVOO and Moringa and left it on for 5 minutes and it feels a little better, the curls feel a bit better. I am going to do another 5 minute treatment next time I wash to make and just keep going that to make sure that I don't get a protein overload.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 12, 2013)

My wash and go was an epic fail this morning (style wise). I love how fresh and moisturized my hair feels after cowashing...it's what happens once I get out the shower that turns into disaster, lol. I need to figure out the right products and techniques for my hair for a successful and quick wash and go in the morning. Hmmm, maybe I should try it at night. 

No w that I have my regimen perfected for my hair when dry, I really want to try to master wash and gos.


----------



## Cocoloves (Nov 12, 2013)

Smiley79 said:


> My wash and go was an epic fail this morning (style wise). I love how fresh and moisturized my hair feels after cowashing...it's what happens once I get out the shower that turns into disaster, lol. I need to figure out the right products and techniques for my hair for a successful and quick wash and go in the morning. Hmmm, maybe I should try it at night.  No w that I have my regimen perfected for my hair when dry, I really want to try to master wash and gos.



Naptural85 has a video on night time wash and go that is simple.  My hair is getting a little longer and it's taking me longer to do a wash and go in the morning. The term wash and go misleads us into thinking it will be quick. That is only true when you have an inch of hair. As for products look at the ingredients of the product your hair likes and buy products with those ingredients.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Smiley79: I will
> faithVA: Yesterday I used 4 naturals which is the normal one I use. I let it set for 5 minutes but it didn't do much. Tonight I used Nubian Heritage EVOO and Moringa and left it on for 5 minutes and it feels a little better, the curls feel a bit better. I am going to do another 5 minute treatment next time I wash to make and just keep going that to make sure that I don't get a protein overload.



Let us know how it goes. It should improve over time.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cocoloves said:


> Naptural85 has a video on night time wash and go that is simple.  My hair is getting a little longer and it's taking me longer to do a wash and go in the morning. The term wash and go misleads us into thinking it will be quick. That is only true when you have an inch of hair. As for products look at the ingredients of the product your hair likes and buy products with those ingredients.



Thank you Cocoloves!


----------



## hnntrr (Nov 12, 2013)

So I finally modified my denman. I am going to hold on to it for the time being and I may try it one last time modified before I swear to never use this again really like how smooth it left my hair but the damage not so much. I also will try doing a different technique when I do use it, finger detangle, wide tooth comb and THEN denman but only when I want my hair smoother.


----------



## Cocoloves (Nov 12, 2013)

Yesterday I did my 94 year old aunt's natural  hair. She has is at point in her life that doing her own hair is not something she likes to do. I understand though. 

I cut her hair back in July as it is very think and course in the back with a tender scalp. A wide tooth comb struggles to get through that part of her hair. Her hair is thinned out in the front. After I wash, condition moisturize, seal, and braid her hair she doesn't touch at all. I wash her every month or so because it takes so much to do it with her scalp tenderness. 

I noticed yesterday that her hair grew some 4 inches since then.  I am really beginning to think less is better.  I just have figure out how much less is better for me.


----------



## nisemac (Nov 13, 2013)

Cocoloves said:


> I noticed yesterday that her hair grew some 4 inches since then.  I am really beginning to think less is better.  I just have figure out how much less is better for me.



i have to agree. when i moved overseas in 2011, my daughter(24) had a shaved head. not twa, but buzz-cut-one-razor-stroke-from-bald shaved.  she spent most of the time in hats. washed only once or twice a month. deep conditioned occasionally. when she was able to twist it, she (occasionally) used the kimmaytube mix, or just straight coconut oil and left it alone. the only reason she bothered to comb her hair was because, if she didn't, it would dread.

saturday, i blew out her hair and flat ironed what normally looks like barely shoulder length twists--its now almost mid-back length.  and i only had to trim 1/4 of split ends.

yes, there is something to low/no manipulation.


----------



## hnntrr (Nov 16, 2013)

Super Excited. I think I found someone with a similar pattern as mine. Her first option is pretty much what mine does after a wash and go, except I don't diffuse so my hair is really frizzy when it dries...looking into getting a diffuser for christmas though. Her 2nd option is what mine looks similar like if I do a twist out

I think as it gets longer it will look more similar to hers, mine is only NL and hers is SL or CL, but I think I might try that banding technique as it gets longer to see if that helps stretch my curls cause my ssk's are getting bad. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btX8...ew-vl&list=PLWfUESfoCvH4w-JLuLK_gRVlUbbcaA9d_


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey ladies! It's been while since I've updated! Here's a progress check, not an official length check. My last relaxer was dec 18, 2012. I big chopped May 8, 2013. Yesterday I was running late and my twists were dry so I finished drying them using a blow dryer. To my utter surprise, I could fit it into a pony puff quite well! I used a headband as a holder. The most extreme sides and front are still too short so I had to use a clip to hold as u can see. But I'm super excited at the progress! I never blow dry, I always wet twist after a wash, so this was new!

Big chop. And this is deceiving. My hair had conditioner still in it. My hair is an even mix between 4a/b/c. 



Yesterday. I usually have like 90% shrinkage so I had no idea it had grown this much. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2013)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Hey ladies! It's been while since I've updated! Here's a progress check, not an official length check. My last relaxer was dec 18, 2012. I big chopped May 8, 2013. Yesterday I was running late and my twists were dry so I finished drying them using a blow dryer. To my utter surprise, I could fit it into a pony puff quite well! I used a headband as a holder. The most extreme sides and front are still too short so I had to use a clip to hold as u can see. But I'm super excited at the progress! I never blow dry, I always wet twist after a wash, so this was new!
> 
> Big chop. And this is deceiving. My hair had conditioner still in it. My hair is an even mix between 4a/b/c.
> View attachment 233897
> ...



That's a lot of growth. Congratulations. I would say you have graduated from twa. If you aren't SL already, you are well on your way.


----------



## Cocoloves (Nov 18, 2013)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Hey ladies! It's been while since I've updated! Here's a progress check, not an official length check. My last relaxer was dec 18, 2012. I big chopped May 8, 2013. Yesterday I was running late and my twists were dry so I finished drying them using a blow dryer. To my utter surprise, I could fit it into a pony puff quite well! I used a headband as a holder. The most extreme sides and front are still too short so I had to use a clip to hold as u can see. But I'm super excited at the progress! I never blow dry, I always wet twist after a wash, so this was new!  Big chop. And this is deceiving. My hair had conditioner still in it. My hair is an even mix between 4a/b/c.  Yesterday. I usually have like 90% shrinkage so I had no idea it had grown this much.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You give me inspiration. I have shrinkage like yours and continue to think it is still short. But it is taking longer to do a WNG and more products.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm still neck length from what I can tell. My hair is between 4.5-5in. I wish I was shoulder length already!! I anticipate I will be on my one year BC anniversary. When I wash and go (which I never do anymore cuz it's awkward looking lol. There's no shape to it now that it's growing out) it's still very much looks like a twa. Shrinks up like crazy. Almost looks like I haven't made much progress. That's why I was so excited. Shrinkage can really fool you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cocoloves (Nov 18, 2013)

I have been learning about shaping my hair as it grows out. I do not intend to grow the back out so as the top grows and I shape up the back so I can try to make this awkward stage work. We will see how long I can keep this up before I need a new plan.


----------



## nisemac (Nov 19, 2013)

hair after washing, no leave in.


hair with quarter-size amount of leave in


i have like 3 different textures in my head and the only thing they have in common is shrinkage


----------



## BonBon (Nov 19, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Guys. I wanna flat iron my hair so bad. Its almost been 6 months since I BC'ed and I just. I am itching sooooo bad. I am planning on DC'ing tonight....and I might paddle brush it to blow dry and wrap it but if it doesn't come out smooth enough I am going to hit it with the flat iron and I just. Omg...I don't want damage, I just got my curls right but I am itching SOOO bad.
> 
> I have a heat protectant and everything I just. I am itching but I'm scared to scratch it (plus my hair did so well last year in the winter when my hair was straightened. I retained a lot of length....but I had really bad heat damage from flat ironing with oil and a ton of stuff on my hair. I know better now but...)
> 
> (Plus I really need to do a proper LC and check my ends)



hnntrr

 I have damaged my hair before and I'm fine haired. 

 I'm not worried about my December length check though. It will be the first time I flat iron all of my hair for a long time, but I have a lot more information about how to safely flat iron than I used to 

 Back when I damaged my hair I'd cranked it up to maximum temperature because I didn't have good technique, I flat ironed damp hair erplexed, I didn't seriously deep condition before hand, I did two, or 3 passes one after the other instead of waiting for the hair to cool down etc...

 Now I have learned a lot I think it will be fine. Definitely a good idea to think it through before hand and get as many tips as possible.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 19, 2013)

Two stand twists have been my BFF! Whooo. I'm so happy with my TWA now.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 23, 2013)

I tried to do a flexirod set last night but after blow drying I was just too tired. So I put it in a puff. I finally got a concentrator nozzle for my blow dryer so I liked the results. Only thing is, my roots are super straight. Like relaxer straight but my ends not so much. How do I get my ends as straight? I think I'll have to stalk the Straight hair natural thread for tips. Anyway, here's my puff.
Eta: not sure why it came out sideways. It won't rotate.


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 7, 2013)

Trimmed about 1/16 - 1/4 hair off my ends tonight. Wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. I didn't loose much hair and it definitely felt and looked better after the trim. 
Hopefully I cut it right, I just cut it where I felt the ends thinning (I cut them in small twists). We will see how my bantu knot turns out tomorrow. I put A LOT of moisturizer and a good amount of eco styler so hopefully my hair won't be crunchy.

Hopefully it will be dry. Dunno if bantu knotting on semi-soaking wet hair will dry in time.


----------



## Champion13 (Dec 7, 2013)

Joining this thread. I just chopped my last relaxed ends off so I'm rocking my TWA and I have no clue what I'm going to do with it..

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 7, 2013)

nisemac thanks for that thorough review of the keratin treatment your hair looks lovely.

congrats on your big chop Champion13


I'm just lounging around doing a whole lot of nothing with what's on my head. I'm not doing much, not even doing my DCs as regular as I should be. I'll see what people vote I should do w/ my hair and on New Years Day will do it, trim and start on the growing path again. (not long tho)

I am going to be an idiot and try to color it again I think.  #don'tjudgeme


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 7, 2013)

I saw whimsy posting in here and was confused lol I forgot you cut all your hair off. 
I love my Havana twists guys!! My braider did them with marley hair, nice and thick,

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Champion13 (Dec 7, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> nisemac thanks for that thorough review of the keratin treatment your hair looks lovely.  congrats on your big chop Champion13  I'm just lounging around doing a whole lot of nothing with what's on my head. I'm not doing much, not even doing my DCs as regular as I should be. I'll see what people vote I should do w/ my hair and on New Years Day will do it, trim and start on the growing path again. (not long tho)  I am going to be an idiot and try to color it again I think.  #don'tjudgeme


 Thank you!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> I saw whimsy posting in here and was confused lol I forgot you cut all your hair off.
> I love my Havana twists guys!! My braider did them with marley hair, nice and thick,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



 I was thinking the same thing. I say oh whimsy must be cheering someone on. Then I remembered she cut her hair. I must still be in denial.


----------



## iVR (Dec 8, 2013)

So I flat my ironed for the first time in a while... For the front it looks like I have my hair pulled back lol.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

I am in denial about having a TWA. I must accept reality I still have a twa and will have one for at least another 6 months.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

I am starting to wear my hair out more and it is making me have to take a good look at my ends. For 2014 I will be finger detangling and doing S&D to keep split ends from spreading. I did a curlformer set last night and cut off ends I knew could not be saved. 

Starting this week I will be moisturizing and sealing at least every other day. I am really ready to move out of this twa stage.


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 11, 2013)

In attempts to refresh my bantuknot out I ended up cutting my bangs more and didn't know I had SO much damage. There was at least 2 inches of damage (from IDK where) and it finally started curling naturally.

I think I will cut my bangs again and try the tightly curly method on that area specifically to train it to curl like its supposed to. Really excited though, this is how it turned out after a snip and a bit of eco styler.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 11, 2013)

hnntrr you're adorable


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 15, 2013)

hey TWA ladies, any holiday hair plans?
i'm still in my twists, and i doubt i'll take them out. my hair could probably use a break from all extensions over the holidays, but i doubt i'll feel like styling during my break. idk what to do....


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> hey TWA ladies, any holiday hair plans?
> i'm still in my twists, and i doubt i'll take them out. my hair could probably use a break from all extensions over the holidays, but i doubt i'll feel like styling during my break. idk what to do....



^^I'm putting in extensions as we speak. I don't want to do my hair over the holidays either.


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 15, 2013)

Been working with finger coiling/shingling and diffusing my wash and goe's. it is turning out really well. My hair is way less frizzy and I have way more curl definition when I dry the roots. I have just been doing this on my beanie leave outs but so far this is my 5th day of doing this and its turning out great.

So far my regimen has been: 
Wash twice a week, moisturize and seal the center and flat twist it back into to sections, shingle (with Curly Curl Souflee and Eco Styler) the leave out for a wash and go and the blow-dry the roots of the perimeter leave out. So far its been soft and moisturized but not crunchy from the eco styler and my curls...yeah are super defined now (especially after the trim). At some point I will do a full head shingle and diffuse and see how it does but so far so good.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm dyin my hair burgundy and attempting to straighten for the first time. #prayforme


----------



## iVR (Dec 17, 2013)

And I can part my hair down the middle with a headband without looking retarded.  My hair no longer sticks up!


----------



## Champion13 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm getting Sengalese twists today after chopping on the 7 th blowout pic before my install
 from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kim0105 (Dec 18, 2013)

So I belong here after cutting my relaxed hair off over the course of the last 5 days.  I have about 3" all around and really love it.  I will post a photo later.


----------



## Dalisha (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello all! 

I'm new to this particular thread! I'm currently rocking a twa after transitioning for 16 months! I then relaxed and got a short bob! Got tired of that after a month or 2 then went bald! Now it's growing back and I must say I'm enjoying my twa. I'll post pics of my timeline detailed above. 

Anyone else rocking a twa my length? 

If so how are u styling ur hair and what are good moisturizers? 
TIA 



Transitioning at 15 months 



Relaxed and bob style 



Then got tired of styling bob so went bald! I loved it! 



Hair started growing! Had a little Mohawk! Lmao



Continue to style Mohawk! It was getting too long to continue wearing style 



Now. I'm wearing it as it! I just cowash and go! Any style ideas?


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 18, 2013)

I keep procrastinating on straightening my hair. I really dont wanna after all. 

Looking at the poll on my blog its looking like ill be growing out my hair to a bit longer  short tapered natural 'do.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2013)

> Continue to style Mohawk! It was getting too long to continue



Well dang girl, when you said you shaved it bald you meant you shaved it bald.  I was expecting low. Go ahead with your bad self.


----------



## KinkyRN (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi all I BCed yesterday. This makes 3rd time.  Had to get all of the Texlax and color outta here! Right now I have a Los low taper. I am doing the wash N go with cowashing and DC  Twice A week. Think I need to do a protein treatment.  The very front won't curl or wave.


----------



## Lynn84 (Dec 29, 2013)

I BC'ed for the second time a few of days ago. 

I was 4 months post texlax and I think I did a pretty decent job chopping it all off myself. DH is going to go over it and get any spots I missed or couldn't get well when he gets back.

I plan to wig until its long enough for a puff or until I mosey my behind out to Seattle for braids.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 31, 2013)

So since last month my hair has grown out a little more. I can't wear it out in a cute fro because it looks strange now. I can do a cute puff but I don't want put any wear and tear on my hair with the headbands. I have officially reached the beginning of my awkward stage. For me it's starting at almost SL and probably won't end until a little past APL.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 3, 2014)

KammyGirl said:


> So since last month my hair has grown out a little more. I can't wear it out in a cute fro because it looks strange now. I can do a cute puff but I don't want put any wear and tear on my hair with the headbands. I have officially reached the beginning of my awkward stage. For me it's starting at almost SL and probably won't end until a little past APL.



Oh lord I am not looking forward to that. I skipped it the last time in weaves and I'll probably do that again lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 3, 2014)

Trying something different this time. I have had good results from shingling so this time for my DC I decided to apply it in small sections like you would do with a relaxer. My DC was SUPER cold (cause its freezing in my room) and so I heated it inthe microwave and added a little bit of olive oil to it to help stretch it and then applyed, bantu knotted and put under a plastic bag.

Planning on DCing at least till 3, maybe longer if I am lazy. My hair was so dry this week cause I put it under a hat and forgot about it. Not doin THAT again.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 3, 2014)

I realized for me not to be "hairlazy" I would need to just be completely bald. I have 2 inches of hair, I have no excuse to not want to DC.
Whyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## iVR (Jan 3, 2014)

Whimsy said:


> I realized for me not to be "hairlazy" I would need to just be completely bald. I have 2 inches of hair, I have no excuse to not want to DC. Whyyyyyyyyyyyyy?



The struggle is real.


----------



## iVR (Jan 5, 2014)

I am officially in half ponytail territory.  Yea I'm cheesing.  I'm so glad to be able to pull my hair off my face.  The pic shows my hair flat ironed about a month+ ago on top, and the bottom shows the flat iron job I did to it today.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 5, 2014)

iVR said:


> I am officially in half ponytail territory.  Yea I'm cheesing.  I'm so glad to be able to pull my hair off my face.  The pic shows my hair flat ironed about a month+ ago on top, and the bottom shows the flat iron job I did to it today.



I see no pic? Congrats on 1/2 pony territory!!!


----------



## iVR (Jan 5, 2014)

Whimsy said:


> I see no pic? Congrats on 1/2 pony territory!!!



Whoops!  Ha ha thanx.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 6, 2014)

iVR I need step by step instructions on how you did this. Pretty please! I think our hair is about the same length. I want to straighten and see what I can do with this hair since it's starting to look weird.

I can get my hair into a tiny ponytail while it's soaking wet in the shower.


----------



## iVR (Jan 6, 2014)

KammyGirl  Lol it's cool.  So after I shampoo, condition, and DC I wrap my towel around my head for 15 minutes.  I then put my moisturizer on my hair and partially dry with my blow drier.  Then I put my Nexxus leave-in on my hair, and I part my hair layer by layer and blow dry with a paddle brush.  Bring the paddle brush through the current layer before using the blow dryer and paddle brush together (aka the tension method).  Each layer is about an inch to and half of inch wide.   When I finish blow drying my hair I take four clips and part my hair layer by layer again and flat iron.  Each layer should be about a half of inch thick and no thicker.  I spray my heat protectant on the current layer I'm working on, wait a few seconds, use my comb to comb it out, take a piece about an inch wide or less, run the small end of the comb over it, and then run the flat iron over it.  With my heat protectant I usually only have to pass over my hair once.  If I want to bump it under or over, I pass it over the ends a second time.   I attached a picture of what I used.  I think a flatiron wider than my should work, but I'm not sure.

ETA:  I put oil on my hair after I'm done flat ironing my hair as the finishing touch.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 7, 2014)

I've only had these braids for a few days and they're already starting to slip out. I had my twa braided with kankelon hair, cornrows straight back to go under wigs. Any suggestions as to how i can protect my twa under wigs? Braids don't seem to b an option...


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 7, 2014)

So I was at the BSS and I couldn't find the Curls Curl Souflee that I usually buy. So I ended up buying Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Cream. I did a quick search on here and I saw that faithVA and a few other people had success with the Bodifer, so I figured why not. Plus I can order it in bulk off Amazon (3- 6 oz jars for 20 bucks). 

I really can't find the Curls Curl Souflee anywhere in store, I can order that on amazon but its 20 bucks for a 8oz jar. 

Going to try the Taliah Waajid and let you guys know how it hold up on my hair. I read a few places that it was a little waxy and that adding in oils to it helps, I also read on the label that it has Burdoc protein, which I am a little afraid of? But I used Burdoc Root on my hair when I did tea rinses back during being relaxed and it worked fine.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2014)

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];19490895]So I was at the BSS and I couldn't find the Curls Curl Souflee that I usually buy. So I ended up buying Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Cream. I did a quick search on here and I saw that faithVA and a few other people had success with the Bodifer, so I figured why not. Plus I can order it in bulk off Amazon (3- 6 oz jars for 20 bucks).
> 
> I really can't find the Curls Curl Souflee anywhere in store, I can order that on amazon but its 20 bucks for a 8oz jar.
> 
> Going to try the Taliah Waajid and let you guys know how it hold up on my hair. I read a few places that it was a little waxy and that adding in oils to it helps, I also read on the label that it has Burdoc protein, which I am a little afraid of? But I used Burdoc Root on my hair when I did tea rinses back during being relaxed and it worked fine.



Did you mean curling cream? Or did you really mean bodifier?

I think it may make your hair a little stiff but maybe the oil will help soften it some. You may also want to just little a very little for your hair. It may weigh it down. 

What you may like is the Eden Body Works Curling Cream. You may be able to pick that up at Sally's.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Did you mean curling cream? Or did you really mean bodifier?
> 
> I think it may make your hair a little stiff but maybe the oil will help soften it some. You may also want to just little a very little for your hair. It may weigh it down.
> 
> What you may like is the Eden Body Works Curling Cream. You may be able to pick that up at Sally's.



I bought the Curly Curl Cream. I saw on the thread about it that you and a couple of other people liked the bodifier so I thought well I can try the cream and see if it works.

I think my hair does better with heavy creams (the souflee was pretty heavy and it worked well for me) but yeah if I need to I can add some avocado oil to it to thin it a tad. From reviews I have seen it is applied best on soaking/semi soaked hair and thats how I usually apply my MS anyway.

The jar was only 9 bucks at the bSS which is affordable (i got the 6 oz) so I am going to try it tonight on and see how it goes.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Did you mean curling cream? Or did you really mean bodifier?
> 
> I think it may make your hair a little stiff but maybe the oil will help soften it some. You may also want to just little a very little for your hair. It may weigh it down.
> 
> What you may like is the Eden Body Works Curling Cream. You may be able to pick that up at Sally's.



I bought the Curly Curl Cream. I saw on the thread about it that you and a couple of other people liked the bodifier so I thought well I can try the cream and see if it works.

I think my hair does better with heavy creams (the souflee was pretty heavy and it worked well for me) but yeah if I need to I can add some avocado oil to it to thin it a tad. From reviews I have seen it is applied best on soaking/semi soaked hair and thats how I usually apply my MS anyway.

The jar was only 9 bucks at the bSS which is affordable (i got the 6 oz) so I am going to try it tonight on and see how it goes.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2014)

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];19491117]I bought the Curly Curl Cream. I saw on the thread about it that you and a couple of other people liked the bodifier so I thought well I can try the cream and see if it works.
> 
> I think my hair does better with heavy creams (the souflee was pretty heavy and it worked well for me) but yeah if I need to I can add some avocado oil to it to thin it a tad. From reviews I have seen it is applied best on soaking/semi soaked hair and thats how I usually apply my MS anyway.
> 
> The jar was only 9 bucks at the bSS which is affordable (i got the 6 oz) so I am going to try it tonight on and see how it goes.



Cool. I hope it works for you. Let us know. If it does, then check your grocery stores, Target, Walmart, etc for a cheaper price. I can get the curling cream in Target, Kroger, CVS, etc and it is only about $6 or $7.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 7, 2014)

iVR said:


> @KammyGirl Lol it's cool. So after I shampoo, condition, and DC I wrap my towel around my head for 15 minutes. I then put my moisturizer on my hair and partially dry with my blow drier. Then I put my Nexxus leave-in on my hair, and I part my hair layer by layer and blow dry with a paddle brush. Bring the paddle brush through the current layer before using the blow dryer and paddle brush together (aka the tension method). Each layer is about an inch to and half of inch wide. When I finish blow drying my hair I take four clips and part my hair layer by layer again and flat iron. Each layer should be about a half of inch thick and no thicker. I spray my heat protectant on the current layer I'm working on, wait a few seconds, use my comb to comb it out, take a piece about an inch wide or less, run the small end of the comb over it, and then run the flat iron over it. With my heat protectant I usually only have to pass over my hair once. If I want to bump it under or over, I pass it over the ends a second time. I attached a picture of what I used. I think a flatiron wider than my should work, but I'm not sure.
> 
> ETA: I put oil on my hair after I'm done flat ironing my hair as the finishing touch.



 Thanks for the deets. I'm going to try it this weekend.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 7, 2014)

hnntrr said:


> So I was at the BSS and I couldn't find the Curls Curl Souflee that I usually buy. So I ended up buying Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Cream. I did a quick search on here and I saw that @faithVA and a few other people had success with the Bodifer, so I figured why not. Plus I can order it in bulk off Amazon (3- 6 oz jars for 20 bucks).
> 
> I really can't find the Curls Curl Souflee anywhere in store, I can order that on amazon but its 20 bucks for a 8oz jar.
> 
> Going to try the Taliah Waajid and let you guys know how it hold up on my hair. I read a few places that it was a little waxy and that adding in oils to it helps, I also read on the label that it has Burdoc protein, which I am a little afraid of? But I used Burdoc Root on my hair when I did tea rinses back during being relaxed and it worked fine.



hnntrr I agree with faithVA this may weigh your hair down. I LOVE this product though. I use it on damp hair with just a tiny bit of oil underneath it on damp hair. And once my hair absorbs it, it feels soft. But when I use this on dry  hair, it does make my hair feel a little waxy/sticky.

 All in all I like it a lot. It defines my curls perfectly and it smells delicious! I hope it works for you.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 8, 2014)

faithVA, KammyGirl: 
For sure!

Sometime weird happened tonight so I dont know how to judge it. I am at my parents house for the week on vacation and I washed and conditioned as normal, and when I got out the shower all of my hair was clumpy and defined like I would have put gel in it! My mom said it could be because they have well water instead of city water but I don't know. I changed my application regimen saturday so it could have been that too. I am going to wash my hair again on Saturday and see if it does the same thing.

So far with the TW, it felt like a edge putty (which was weird) but it went on my soaking hair alright I ended up just flat twisting it back, but we will see how it feels in the morning.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

hnntrr said:


> faithVA, KammyGirl:
> For sure!
> 
> Sometime weird happened tonight so I dont know how to judge it. I am at my parents house for the week on vacation and I washed and conditioned as normal, and when I got out the shower all of my hair was clumpy and defined like I would have put gel in it! My mom said it could be because they have well water instead of city water but I don't know. I changed my application regimen saturday so it could have been that too. I am going to wash my hair again on Saturday and see if it does the same thing.
> ...



It could be your water but hopefully it is your application regimen. But if it is your water then you will need to get a shower filter.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 8, 2014)

Need to bc again. I Have been in denial,but it is just making the damage worse. I am a bit past apl. I'm in braids right now. I will get it professionally straightened once I take my braids out. I'll chop then. Ugh, I hate to lose length,but remembering how healthy my ends used to be,there is no way to repair this hair back to this point. I miss that lush, full hair!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

[USER=26668 said:
			
		

> JerriBlank[/USER];19492623]Need to bc again. I Have been in denial,but it is just making the damage worse. I am a bit past apl. I'm in braids right now. I will get it professionally straightened once I take my braids out. I'll chop then. Ugh, I hate to lose length,but remembering how healthy my ends used to be,there is no way to repair this hair back to this point. I miss that lush, full hair!



Can you just trim back to SL? What happened to your ends?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 8, 2014)

I agree with faithVA, hnntrr and your mom. It's terrible what hard water does to the hair. $20 will get you a good shower filter. Your skin will change too 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## iVR (Jan 8, 2014)

Okay maybe you guys can help me understand.  I have hard water where I live, but it's never bothered my hair and skin.  I don't have acne problems or anything like that, thank God.  So my question is why is hard water to blame?  I'm just confused...


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 8, 2014)

iVR said:


> Okay maybe you guys can help me understand.  I have hard water where I live, but it's never bothered my hair and skin.  I don't have acne problems or anything like that, thank God.  So my question is why is hard water to blame?  I'm just confused...



All that hard stuff that builds up on your taps, around the rim in the toilet, the rust stains around the drain from hard water? all those bad minerals, plus chlorine, fluoride, and everything else they add to city water systems builds up on hair AND skin. Like any product, it can build up and prevent moisture from entering the strand. Or worse, create dryness like chlorine. 

So either chelate and clarify regularly or get a water filter.

And, as extra, what goes on the skin goes into the body via open pores and the tiny capillaries that carry blood just under the skin. I don't like the idea of having bleach running through my veins.

Who wants to deal with all that drama?

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## iVR (Jan 8, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> All that hard stuff that builds up on your taps, around the rim in the toilet, the rust stains around the drain from hard water? all those bad minerals, plus chlorine, fluoride, and everything else they add to city water systems builds up on hair AND skin. Like any product, it can build up and prevent moisture from entering the strand. Or worse, create dryness like chlorine.  So either chelate and clarify regularly or get a water filter.  And, as extra, what goes on the skin goes into the body via open pores and the tiny capillaries that carry blood just under the skin. I don't like the idea of having bleach running through my veins.  Who wants to deal with all that drama?  ____________ *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Ah ok. Lol that makes sense.  I guess the buildup can be considered an indicator of how much stuff is getting through.  Do city and county have the same water source?  I live out in the boondocks and I use ACV once a week which is probably why I'm not having issues.   Thanks for the info.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 8, 2014)

iVR said:


> Okay maybe you guys can help me understand. I have hard water where I live, but it's never bothered my hair and skin. I don't have acne problems or anything like that, thank God. So my question is why is hard water to blame? I'm just confused...



Well, hard water is loaded with chemicals that coat the hair and scalp/follicles. You can end up with some crunchy hard hair without a filter. I guess it all depends on how bad it is. Maybe someone else can chime in with more in depth info.

 Eta: I didn't see DarkJoy's perfect response. Haha The pages on my phone are all screwed up and aren't loading completely.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 10, 2014)

still in this weave and not bored yet.
the next time i take it out, i will be DC'ing and straightening my hair and getting a trim. i haven't had one since i shaved my head, and my ends are shot to hell. my fine hair can't retain length without regular trims, it'll simply just start to split all the way up the shaft.


----------



## Lynn84 (Jan 10, 2014)

Wigging and the LOC method has helped my hair so much! My hair is covered 90% of the time wither by a wig or wrapped. I may need to lay off the wrapping a bit, it seems like my edges may be thinning a little. 

My only complaint is that if seems like I'm constantly doing the LOC method. My hair has been incredibly dry and sucks up product like crazy. I apply it and a few hours later my hair goes back to feeling as dry as a bone.   I tried clarifying, acv rinses, and different products when I LOC. I tried baggying also but that left my hair a wet sweaty mess because I've been sweating like crazy at night. I wonder if I should grab a bottle of porosity control. Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## nisemac (Jan 12, 2014)

just two selfie updates; one flat ironed (Nov) and one a la natural (Jan).
I plan to do another keratin treatment at the end of January. compared to my avatar pic, there is a big difference in shrinkage.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 14, 2014)

Tried straightening and my hair looked a hot mess. ::sigh::

daydreaming of perming....I want a nia long pixie....


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 14, 2014)

I flat ironed last weekend and I did not like it at all. I suppose it looked the way it should look at this stage but I still didn't like it. So I just combed it to the front and did a front braid the way I used to when I was relaxed. Not sure how good a pic this is and if you can even see the braid but here it is.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 14, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Tiana_Sade (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Gurlies!

I have finally managed to do the high top puff, I have had tears, tantrums, fits of ignorance (putting awkward twa under beanies) and occasionally bliss with the journey so far -_- but I didn't give in! No relaxer for me and it will be a year mid feb! 

I big chopped to less than 2 inches in feb 2013, and now am finally able to do a puff, I have crazy shrinkage (70%) I did a second semi big chop in August after taking out my braids (lord knows I needed it) just to make sure I got rid of all relaxer (another 2.5 inches came off) - it really helped my curl pattern develop.

My regimen is: co-wash nearly every day with tresemme naturals moisture (blue one) I have got avocado oil in the bottle with the conditioner and orange essential oil (I just love the smell)

Moisturise with Shea moisture styling milk and sealing with their reconstructing spray oil - daily 

Water (with small blob of tresemme) when I just want to spritz

Deep condition with tresemme, olive oil, macadamia oil and argan oil and honey - works wonders for my thirsty hair - I do this bi-weekly 

Deep protein treatment -aphogee 2 min reconstructor once a month

I have an oil massage scalp day on Sundays, the hubby massages macadamia oil and essential oil rosemary and peppermint for 45mins or so - feels amazeballs 

I use eco styler and aloe vera for my edges and high puffs


Pics are of my progress  it's so worth it - I love my natural hair!


----------



## Tiana_Sade (Jan 15, 2014)

Apologies middle pic shows more of my glasses than my hair

This one shows my hair better!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 27, 2014)

I just BC'd. I can't believe I did that lol. But I have no regrets. It'll grow back and I didn't want to transition so I'm down with the TWAs now


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 27, 2014)

Running out of hairstyle ideas. I think when I get paid next week I am going to put braids back in, tired of dealing with styling. In that awkward phase where I an only put it in two kinds of puffs.


----------



## Cocoloves (Jan 27, 2014)

hnntrr said:


> Running out of hairstyle ideas. I think when I get paid next week I am going to put braids back in, tired of dealing with styling. In that awkward phase where I an only put it in two kinds of puffs.



I hear ya. I was doing wash n go's but my hair has grown out out and takes forever to dry.  Plus I am tired of doing wash n go's everyday.  I am trying finger coils now. My hair is not long enough to hang and look full. So I tie down the coils so they are close to my head.  I will see how long this can last


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 29, 2014)

I have no hairstyles yall im gettin desperate


----------



## iVR (Jan 30, 2014)

hnntrr said:


> I have no hairstyles yall im gettin desperate



Guess it's time to invest in hair accessories.  Etsy.com, Claire's, and Icing are a good places to start hunting for them.


----------



## dede1129 (Jan 30, 2014)

I finally got my TWA after my BC!


----------



## Sholapie (Feb 4, 2014)

I too BC'd on the 12th of Jan, wasn't even thinking of going natural really but I was very tired of my lifeless relaxed hair. plus I wanted to experience a low cut once in my life. I'm loving how easy it is to care for and I look forward to getting to know it as it grows out.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2014)

Your twa's are looking good ladies.


----------



## janaq2003 (Feb 7, 2014)

[URL=http://s349.photobucket.com/user/janaq2003/media/d59b0b48-f2bc-4727-993d-a2463cdeaf69.jpg.html][IMG]http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q397/janaq2003/d59b0b48-f2bc-4727-993d-a2463cdeaf69.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

First day as a natural..trying to get this styling thing down.. did a flat twist out.


----------



## january noir (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry it took so long to post this ladies.

I had a big anniversary party to go to on 1/18 and my hair stylist wanted to show me other styles I could do on natural hair.  



He blow-dried and curled my hair with a curling iron and *I DID NOT LIKE.* erplexed

It was the first time I had it done since my big chop last year.  I felt like I *killed* my "curls."     I kept the "do" for the party, but the next day, I couldn't "wash" it away fast enough.  I've never liked curling or flat irons anyway and now that I'm natural, I really don't like them.  I guess I'll have to wear a good wig if I want to have straight hair 'cause I did not like having my natural hair "fried."   

Please forgive me "January Noir Curls." 

I felt like I betrayed my hair and felt guilty.  The "do" wasn't worth it to me and I have vowed to stay away from heat appliances with temperatures higher than a blowdryer.


----------



## january noir (Feb 7, 2014)

janaq2003 said:


> [URL=http://s349.photobucket.com/user/janaq2003/media/d59b0b48-f2bc-4727-993d-a2463cdeaf69.jpg.html][IMG]http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q397/janaq2003/d59b0b48-f2bc-4727-993d-a2463cdeaf69.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> First day as a natural..trying to get this styling thing down.. did a flat twist out.



Nice!  I wish I knew how to flat twist or cornrows.  I only know how to do regular braids and twists.


----------



## january noir (Feb 7, 2014)

Sholapie said:


> I too BC'd on the 12th of Jan, wasn't even thinking of going natural really but I was very tired of my lifeless relaxed hair. plus I wanted to experience a low cut once in my life. I'm loving how easy it is to care for and I look forward to getting to know it as it grows out.


You look great with your chop!  Go run the world!


----------



## Sholapie (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you!! january noirI'll be 4 weeks post bc tomorrow. Don't worry your curls have already forgiven you, they know how much you love 'em  I feel the same though, I barely have an inch but I just want to grow out as close to damage free hair as possible.


----------



## january noir (Feb 8, 2014)

Sholapie said:


> Thank you!! @january noirI'll be 4 weeks post bc tomorrow. Don't worry your curls have already forgiven you, they know how much you love 'em  I feel the same though, I barely have an inch but I just want to grow out as close to damage free hair as possible.


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 8, 2014)

I never have anything to report to this thread cause I'm either in weaves or braids lol. 

It's not really what I want but I don't have time in my life for styling short natural hair. I need my hair almost bun length before I really wear it out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Dalisha (Feb 15, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I never have anything to report to this thread cause I'm either in weaves or braids lol.  It's not really what I want but I don't have time in my life for styling short natural hair. I need my hair almost bun length before I really wear it out.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



What type of braids are you wearing ??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 15, 2014)

Dalisha said:


> What type of braids are you wearing ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Dalisha, I've tried all kinds at this point. Box braids, Kinky twists, and Senegalese twists.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Dalisha (Feb 15, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> Dalisha, I've tried all kinds at this point. Box braids, Kinky twists, and Senegalese twists.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


  Thanks. Right now I'm in the "awkward hair stage" where it's just too short for any style and I'm sick of wash and go's.   I want some braids but what kind of braids idk...  What braids do you prefer? 
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 15, 2014)

Dalisha said:


> Thanks. Right now I'm in the "awkward hair stage" where it's just too short for any style and I'm sick of wash and go's.   I want some braids but what kind of braids idk...  What braids do you prefer?
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I totally feel you, I have no patience for that lol.

My favorite is probably my big kinky twists. They are fast to put in and take out and look good even when they get fuzzy. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Dalisha (Feb 15, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I totally feel you, I have no patience for that lol.  My favorite is probably my big kinky twists. They are fast to put in and take out and look good even when they get fuzzy.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Rocky91, that style looks great on you! I think I'll get the Senegalese twist for starters! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sholapie (Feb 17, 2014)

Is my hair too short to type? (I know it is ) I know I'm a type 4 but whether I'm a a/b or mix. I think I might be mostly b because my coils are tiny. oh and my hair has tresemme naturals and eco styler on the edges. If it is just way too short then how many inches until I get to ask again?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2014)

[USER=373253 said:
			
		

> Sholapie[/USER];19673439]
> 
> 
> 
> Is my hair too short to type? (I know it is ) I know I'm a type 4 but whether I'm a a/b or mix. I think I might be mostly b because my coils are tiny. oh and my hair has tresemme naturals and eco styler on the edges. If it is just way too short then how many inches until I get to ask again?



An inch would help. You have very pretty coils. I would learn more towards 4a vs 4b. Even though your coils are small they are very nicely defined.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Feb 18, 2014)

I almost forgot this thread. 

1. BC date

January 27th, 2014

2. Hair type/ describe your hair
4a

3. Reggie/Products
Simple. M&S 2-3x daily, weekly DC, daily scalp massage, monthly inversion. Wash 1-2x weekly. 

4. Goal(s) 
My goal is eventually HL straightened

5. Current pic or pic of BC
January 27th



I took this picture this week:


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 19, 2014)

PRESENT-

11.19.2013- Last touchup
01.14.2014- Big Chop

I have about 1inch around. I left some relaxed pieces in the front for my wigs/possible future sew ins.

Regi thus far:

Shampooing/DC 1x a week
M&S at least 4xs a week
Taking vitamins
*Trying to get back to inversion sessions.

I'll have pictures in June/July. I'm not watching this pot. 
My goal is to have 4 inches total retained by October.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 19, 2014)

yaya24

What made you chop? and Congrats!


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks!!EnExitStageLeft 

TBH, I just decided to go for it. Didn't put much thought into it at all.

I think I want one of those tapered TWA cuts in October for my 30th birthday.

I have plenty of time to decide if thats what I want to do, or if i'll just let it grow out.


----------



## janaq2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

[URL=http://s349.photobucket.com/user/janaq2003/media/4e996602-ae75-4c0c-b354-e70444575bf8.jpg.html][IMG]http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q397/janaq2003/4e996602-ae75-4c0c-b354-e70444575bf8.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
Getting used to my new hair!


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 11, 2014)

So I haven't been on here for a minute. So update!
I had braids in for two weeks. It went really well.  My hair held a LITTLE better than normal but by week 2 my hair was coming out the braids some kinda fierce. 

Ive been doing wash and goes again as of late and cycling between putting my hair in a pony tail (ITS LONG ENOUGH TO PUT INTO A LITTLE PUFF....WITH A SCHRUNCIE AND ONLY 4 BOBBI PINS)  and putting it under a hat. 

This is my hair as of this week. I think I will be SL in the longest layers by june for sure! Super excited.


----------



## Sholapie (Mar 11, 2014)

hnntrr Lovely!

i'm almost 8 weeks 3 days post bc and I managed a style....don't laugh, I went out and bought many hair clips after this lol



my photobucket is messsing with me I cant resize this sorry


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 11, 2014)

Omg hnntrr!! I remember when your twa was really just a teeny teeny twa! Great progress!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2014)

Sholapie said:


> hnntrr Lovely!
> 
> i'm almost 8 weeks 3 days post bc and I managed a style....don't laugh, I went out and bought many hair clips after this lol



I love your short cut.


----------



## Sholapie (Mar 11, 2014)

faithVA thank you! 
I'm wondering when did everyone start deep conditioning again after a very short BC? part of me feels like I need at least more than 1 inch before DCing is worth the cost/trouble TIA


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2014)

[USER=373253 said:
			
		

> Sholapie[/USER];19774405]faithVA thank you!
> I'm wondering when did everyone start deep conditioning again after a very short BC? part of me feels like I need at least more than 1 inch before DCing is worth the cost/trouble TIA



I don't remember. I'm pretty sure I have always DCd because my hair felt dry. 

Why not do it once a month to start. That way you aren't doing it too often to be annoying but enough so get some benefit.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey ladies!! I got cornrows after taking out my weave. Looking like it's 1997 lol, but I like them actually. Gonna keep this for a month, then I'm getting a kinky curly weave. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sholapie (Mar 11, 2014)

Rocky91 they look really good!


----------



## bronzephoenix (Mar 14, 2014)

I belong here now!! 





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sholapie (Mar 14, 2014)

bronzephoenix you are gorgeous! Love your twa


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 14, 2014)

Seriously considering flat ironing my hair tonight to do a proper length check. I really want to.


----------



## ckisland (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi everybody!! 

Once I strolled in here the other day, I knew my hair was done for .


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Girl what on earth? I swear you just relaxed?? 
Looks great on you!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Mar 14, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> Girl what on earth? I swear you just relaxed??
> Looks great on you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 I did!!!! I relaxed the first time 13 weeks ago, and just did my first touch up 6 days ago . Thank you!!!


----------



## ckisland (Mar 14, 2014)

bronzephoenix , I'm jelly of you BC!! So pretty 

Sholapie , I rolled in here and saw your siggy and I was done for! I love it


----------



## ckisland (Mar 15, 2014)

Washing a fade is such an interesting experience!!! So that's what water feels like when it directly touches you scalp


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 15, 2014)

You know what I just realized ladies? This is the first year I've ever been able to shampoo my own natural hair. Ain't that a shame? And my natural hair sops up conditioner like nothing. Bam.


----------



## ronie (Mar 15, 2014)

So many beautiful new 'twas. I also love thd progress pictures of the ladies who's 'twas I remember.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Mar 15, 2014)

ckisland said:


> Washing a fade is such an interesting experience!!! So that's what water feels like when it directly touches you scalp



Exactly! TMI but...I remember it being nearly orgasmic *blush*

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks ladies  Best of all, my husband thinks it's sexy! Either way, he would've had to get used to it, because I love it! No longer length-obsessed, I'm planning to keep it short for a while. It's just so different because now I WANT to co-wash & style EVERYDAY. When my hair was long I could barely stand dealing with it once a week. Anyone else have a severe case of HIH since chopping??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## janaq2003 (Mar 15, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Thanks ladies  Best of all, my husband thinks it's sexy! Either way, he would've had to get used to it, because I love it! No longer length-obsessed, I'm planning to keep it short for a while. It's just so different because now I WANT to co-wash & style EVERYDAY. When my hair was long I could barely stand dealing with it once a week. Anyone else have a severe case of HIH since chopping??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I have severe HIH disease! I wore a puff yesterday couldn't resist touch my soft lil fro.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Mar 16, 2014)

janaq2003 said:


> I have severe HIH disease! I wore a puff yesterday couldn't resist touch my soft lil fro.



MAN! Its my day off & I feel like co-washing just so I can play in it...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Divine. (Mar 16, 2014)

I think I'm finally getting the hang of my TWA after having one for 9 months  I found products that work consistently now. Today I used all Paul Mitchell products: The Conditioner for leave in, Twirl Around and Ultimate Wave mixed together for styler


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 16, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I think I'm finally getting the hang of my TWA after having one for 9 months  I found products that work consistently now. Today I used all Paul Mitchell products: The Conditioner for leave in, Twirl Around and Ultimate Wave mixed together for styler



Love the cut/style! It looks very nice on you!


----------



## bronzephoenix (Mar 16, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I think I'm finally getting the hang of my TWA after having one for 9 months  I found products that work consistently now. Today I used all Paul Mitchell products: The Conditioner for leave in, Twirl Around and Ultimate Wave mixed together for styler



Love it!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NotMyMommasBiscuits (Mar 16, 2014)

I am so happy I found this thread. I BC on New Years because of a case of extreme postpartum shedding which left me with alot of uneven and thin hair, I was completely over it so I just got rid of it. 

I didn't feel bad either cause I was sick of dealing with hair so it is very refreshing.  I started out with a close shave. I have a little over an inch of growth so far. I did a black rinse and I love it. I can't wait to get a little more length however cause I would love to experiment with tapered styles.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 17, 2014)

Y'all heard of kingme hair? New weave for naturals.
Anyways I ordered so hopefully it'll be in my head in a few weeks and I'll do a full review for you ladies. 
Here's a pic from their Instagram: 



I am seeking a much more subdued look for work lol but it is pretty!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 21, 2014)

*internal screaming*. So I needed to wash my hair but its like 2am and Im not feel in too hot so I decided to just stand in the water and let it hit my scalp and rejuvenate myself....long story short I ended up doing a quick length check and my longest layers (are about...and I'm guesstimating here) about an inch/ inch and a half away from CBL! and the layers from more towards the middle of my head I would say are about the same distance from my shoulder!! (my crown is super short and only about EL at the moment I think it grows the slowest but) Progress!!! I feel like I will def get at least partial SL by June, I don't think my hair will ever really be one length unless I grow it to like...MBL and then cut it all back down...but I don't mind layered hair.
AH so exciting. I was wondering why my fros/puffs were looking so big lately. EEE.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 21, 2014)

I got the hair I posted about above today. My appt is next Saturday, I'll post pics.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Mar 21, 2014)

Sooo ecstatic when I had decent definition after conditioning in the shower... Styling my twa every day is addicting but not when I'm pressed for time!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 22, 2014)

Omg y'all I started taking magical hair growth pills and in a week I no longer had a TWA and now I can do a bun!! 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol just kidding. I slicked my hair back and attached some marley braid hair. This will be my style until I get my weave done again in a week. I mayyyy try a twistout tonight. Haven't played in my hair in a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm 3 weeks post BC, and my hair has grown in enough that I'm able to feel the beginnings of curlies!!! I'm excited about that! No regimen or washing schedule so far, but I'll aim for twice a week. Okay, I guess I will have a regimen LOL!! Shampoo 1x a week, do a water rinse 1x a week, and seal with my butter blend. 

Having a TWA (once I get there) will be so easy this time around. I know what products my hair likes (AVJ, CO, and protein), and I know that twists, bantu knots, and blowdryers are the enemy. I need to stick with wash n'gos 99% of the time with braidouts thrown in here and there. God, I can't wait to have enough hair to do a wash and go!!


----------



## ronie (Apr 4, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I'm 3 weeks post BC, and my hair has grown in enough that I'm able to feel the beginnings of curlies!!! I'm excited about that! No regimen or washing schedule so far, but I'll aim for twice a week. Okay, I guess I will have a regimen LOL!! Shampoo 1x a week, do a water rinse 1x a week, and seal with my butter blend.  Having a TWA (once I get there) will be so easy this time around. I know what products my hair likes (AVJ, CO, and protein), and I know that twists, bantu knots, and blowdryers are the enemy. I need to stick with wash n'gos 99% of the time with braidouts thrown in here and there. God, I can't wait to have enough hair to do a wash and go!!


ckisland what has been your experience with twists vs braids. I am suspicious about twists giving me splits, and therefore causing breakage. I find that when I don't wear them as much, my progress is a bit better. I have not been on my natural journey long enough to know for sure, but I ve been thinking about it. It s interesting that you call them the enemy. I going to keep my eyes on them from now on.


----------



## ronie (Apr 4, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> Omg y'all I started taking magical hair growth pills and in a week I no longer had a TWA and now I can do a bun!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Beautiful bun


----------



## ckisland (Apr 4, 2014)

ronie said:


> @ckisland what has been your experience with twists vs braids. I am suspicious about twists giving me splits, and therefore causing breakage. I find that when I don't wear them as much, my progress is a bit better. I have not been on my natural journey long enough to know for sure, but I ve been thinking about it. It s interesting that you call them the enemy. I going to keep my eyes on them from now on.


Twists are evil for my hair . I found out that doing them on wet/damp hair means I can keep them overnight, but have to undo them in the morning.  Twisting on dry hair was one of the worse mistakes I kept trying to make work because so many naturals on youtube did this nightly for twistouts. In a twist, my ends will literally knot together. Sometimes it'll be one big not, other times it's the sudden appearance of ssks, mostly I get both. 
I've had a much better experience with braids (no extensions). When I started using braidouts to help retain length, I would set my wet hair with 16 twists and let them dry that night or overnight. Once they dried, I took them down and would do 3 big braids. I got this technique from 1ballerina on youtube, and it allowed me to finally be able to wear my hair stretched consistently. I turned my hair around at one point following her regimen .


----------



## momi (Apr 4, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I think I'm finally getting the hang of my TWA after having one for 9 months  I found products that work consistently now. Today I used all Paul Mitchell products: The Conditioner for leave in, Twirl Around and Ultimate Wave mixed together for styler



You look gorgeous!


----------



## Divine. (Apr 4, 2014)

momi said:


> You look gorgeous!



Awh thanks momi! 

I thought I was growing my hair out but I cut it again  I can't stay away from the tapered TWA!


----------



## momi (Apr 4, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Awh thanks momi!
> 
> I thought I was growing my hair out but I cut it again  I can't stay away from the tapered TWA!



Well it definitely suits you! 

I am in the process of growing mine out - for real this time.  At least I was before seeing your photo.


----------



## Divine. (Apr 5, 2014)

momi said:


> Well it definitely suits you!
> 
> I am in the process of growing mine out - for real this time.  At least I was before seeing your photo.



Don't be like me! A year is gonna pass and I'll still have a TWA  Once I get my hair vitamins I'm gonna let it grow. But until then I'm embracing it


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'M BACK AND MISSED EVERYONE!!!


----------



## janaq2003 (Apr 6, 2014)

Its been 2 months since my bc and I can already tell my hair is growing out!


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 7, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'M BACK AND MISSED EVERYONE!!!



Whaaaaat?!

Chile, aintchoo about mbl by now?


----------



## Sholapie (Apr 11, 2014)

It's growing! it's at 1.5 inches. I guess another inch before I can twist it up


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2014)

[USER=373253 said:
			
		

> Sholapie[/USER];19921069]It's growing! it's at 1.5 inches. I guess another inch before I can twist it up



Your curls/coils are so pretty. Let them be as long as they are behaving.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sholapie said:


> It's growing! it's at 1.5 inches. I guess another inch before I can twist it up



Your hair is pretty.


----------



## Sholapie (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you! faithVA KidneyBean86
you're right though, I think i'll do one set of twists as soon as I realise I have enough hair then just leave it be after that lol I am also just looking forward to larger fros


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 11, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 
Did you BC again???

Whatcu mean "I'm back??!"


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 11, 2014)

1. BC date: 1. 4/1/2007 2. 4/7 through 4/11 2014 (might still cut some more!)

2. Hair type/ describe your hair: 4 something

3. Reggie/Products: Cowash every other day with whatever is handy. Work some gel through and go. 

4. Goal(s): To keep it super short for the summer and then think about growing it out...maybe. 

5. Current pic or pic of B: BRB charging my new S5  y'all gon get the very 1st pic!


----------



## Sholapie (Apr 11, 2014)

discodumpling can't wait! summer is gonna be WnG city


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 11, 2014)

yaya24 said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235
> Did you BC again???
> 
> Whatcu mean "I'm back??!"



I just mean I paid my hair bill and can post again 

I told you guys you're stuck with me!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 11, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Whaaaaat?!
> 
> Chile, aintchoo about mbl by now?


still fighting for bsb


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 11, 2014)

I feel like I need to join this thread. My hair is different lengths all over my head(transitioning) but it look like a fro with straight ends attached.


----------



## robot. (Apr 11, 2014)

BC'd again last week after having a tapered haircut for a year.

Doing scalp massages so I can get some braids next month.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Apr 12, 2014)

My hair is growing faster than I anticipated & I'm a little saddened... I'm not sure whether I want to keep it cut or just let it be. Hmmm...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm starting a 6 in 6 personal challenge starting 4.14.14 - 10.14.14 (my 30th bday).
Finally got my manetabolism vitamins (2 month supply).

I've been staying consistent with my njoy sulfur oil and weekly/daily regimen.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 13, 2014)

I was TWA'in it and realized today that my hair is long enough for some braids. Do I want them though? Is the question.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 13, 2014)

My fro was uneven all over and needed to be shaped. Partly my fault for giving myself a trim on straightened hair. S I got a professional hair cut and back to a twa. But it looks and feels so much better.


----------



## robot. (Apr 13, 2014)

Does anyone notice their twa seems to dry out easily? I know the lack of frizz control from my gel only makes it looks drier.

Today I dc'd with some doctored Shescentit deep condish (added some honey, coconut oil, and aloe vera juice) and rinsed with cold distilled water. Feels much better! Now I just need to figure out my daily moisturizing routine...


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 13, 2014)

robot. yeah mine dries out easier too. When I first big chopped I would add leave in 3x a day. But I wasn't sealing and that might have been part of my problem. I really just liked running my fingers through my hair so having to re moisturize so often was an excuse to do that. LOL


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 14, 2014)

Progress! 

Month 4 vs month 10.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 14, 2014)

Finally shed my wig at work :/ yeah...stupid comments of course.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Apr 14, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Finally shed my wig at work :/ yeah...stupid comments of course.



*frown* Coworkers are so ignorant.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Apr 16, 2014)

hnntrr said:


> Progress!  Month 4 vs month 10.



Your hair is gorgeous hnntrr!! Inspiring. Is that four months natural or four months post relaxer? 

Also I may join you ladies in here in another month or so....gettin the itch  to big chop. I feel terrible though about wantin to though, but since I've learned so much about hair from everyone here and sew ins, I feel confident that I can do it again.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Apr 16, 2014)

I can officially join you ladies. I transitioned for a year and just did my BC April 4. I'm excited to be back on my natural hair journey. It'll be better/easier this time around cause I know how to handle my hair and SOME products that my hair likes. Looking forward to sharing my progress with you all. Sorry the pics are sideways I don't know how to fix them from this phone


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 17, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Your hair is gorgeous hnntrr!! Inspiring. Is that four months natural or four months post relaxer?
> 
> Also I may join you ladies in here in another month or so....gettin the itch  to big chop. I feel terrible though about wantin to though, but since I've learned so much about hair from everyone here and sew ins, I feel confident that I can do it again.



4 months natural. I think I Bc'ed the first time about 4 months in. Then by that time I took the picture it was August.


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 17, 2014)

robot. said:


> Does anyone notice their twa seems to dry out easily? I know the lack of frizz control from my gel only makes it looks drier.  Today I dc'd with some doctored Shescentit deep condish (added some honey, coconut oil, and aloe vera juice) and rinsed with cold distilled water. Feels much better! Now I just need to figure out my daily moisturizing routine...



That's what I'm trying to do now. I have yet to find the right moisturizer. Let me know what you find please!


----------



## bronzephoenix (Apr 19, 2014)

robot. said:


> Does anyone notice their twa seems to dry out easily? I know the lack of frizz control from my gel only makes it looks drier.  Today I dc'd with some doctored Shescentit deep condish (added some honey, coconut oil, and aloe vera juice) and rinsed with cold distilled water. Feels much better! Now I just need to figure out my daily moisturizing routine...



Water water water! I soak my hair with water daily, whether by shower or spray bottle. Frequent cowashing. And a bonnet at night (ugh, I can definitely feel the difference if I forget). I also LCO daily. I'm considering a protective style soon to combat the summer heat... Even though it's short, having my hair "out" 24/7 ain't cool!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Probably gonna chop off my relaxed ends in late May when I take out my sew in. I had a setback  in attempts to straighten my leave in, my ends were torched   it's a good inch and a half of crispy ends that tangle and stick together. I tried conditioning but Nothing is working  they are completely dead ends. 

My crown would be so uneven if I relaxed. So *** it, they are gone in a month. Ill chop and hide my hair in braids or weaves until December or next February.


----------



## Lynn84 (Apr 20, 2014)

Do you ladies think chelating (sp?) Twice a month is too much?  I just did my monthly chelate and gosh my hair feels so great and light and my lil twa is bouncy but I know in a couple weeks that feeling will be gone.


----------



## ckisland (Apr 21, 2014)

I think I've washed my hair twice in a week like once so far . I just keep forgetting, but I might rub it down with a wet wash clothe like once in between . It's funny that I only have 0.5" of hair and hand in hair syndrome is starting already


----------



## robot. (Apr 22, 2014)

My lil fro is so cute. I didn't expect to like it as much as I do.

Right now I'm loving the Shea Moisture kids detangling spray (very moisturizing) with the As I Am Naturally curling jelly (shiny definition). I've found that keeping my hair very wet as I apply the gel gives me a softer, more voluminous definition. 

I'm a little annoyed with the parts of my hair that like to frizz instead of curl so I'm going to try an egg treatment since I've had good results from it in the past.

Almost out of conditioner too...I want to find something on the ground since I have to order most of my skincare. I don't want to have to order everything.


----------



## robot. (Apr 22, 2014)

MsGlass said:


> Do you ladies think chelating (sp?) Twice a month is too much?  I just did my monthly chelate and gosh my hair feels so great and light and my lil twa is bouncy but I know in a couple weeks that feeling will be gone.



MsGlass What does chelating do? How do you do it/what do you use?


----------



## robot. (Apr 22, 2014)

curlyTisME said:


> That's what I'm trying to do now. I have yet to find the right moisturizer. Let me know what you find please!


So far I like the Shea Moisture kids spray...smells yummy and surprisingly moisturizing! I prefer lighter moisturizers so I don't have any reactions with my gel. I also co-wash almost every other day in the morning with a good DC on weekends. curlyTisME


----------



## Lynn84 (Apr 22, 2014)

Robot 

Chelating removes mineral deposits within the hair from hard water, swimming,  etc.

I use ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo. I shampoo and let it sit for 5 min then rinse and dc as usual. My hair always feels so incredibly light after I do it.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 22, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> *frown* Coworkers are so ignorant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



true and guess what? They got used to it. Istill get comments but I expected that. Now I rock my TWA with confidence. I'm still fierce lol


----------



## Lynn84 (Apr 29, 2014)

GAAAAAHHHH THESE SSK'S!!!

*deep breath*

This is the point that did me in the first time I went natural. These d**n ssks.
DC and as i am double butter cream makes it better but it also makes me itch. 
Think its time to go back to wigging it because I am determined to ride this out.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 29, 2014)

I am tired of protective styling (weaves) but too lazy to commit to wearing my hair out again right now.
what a conundrum.
maybe i'll do it this summer....


----------



## Sholapie (Apr 29, 2014)

Rocky91 maybe some cute wigs, less committal? I'm gonna try rocking a few freetress wigs through the spring.

My hair is so hit and miss with retaining moisture. Some days my hair is coarse and dry and some days it's soft and moisturised all day. I don't even change my products.
On a good note, I have rediscovered Taliah wajid. I've only tried it while relaxed so i'm really excited to try it now. some of their products have shea butter in which my hair doesn't really like but I still want to give them a go. Does anyone like shea butter in products but not straight up? anyone have any fave Taliah products?


----------



## bronzephoenix (Apr 29, 2014)

Sholapie said:


> Rocky91 maybe some cute wigs, less committal? I'm gonna try rocking a few freetress wigs through the spring.  My hair is so hit and miss with retaining moisture. Some days my hair is coarse and dry and some days it's soft and moisturised all day. I don't even change my products. On a good note, I have rediscovered Taliah wajid. I've only tried it while relaxed so i'm really excited to try it now. some of their products have shea butter in which my hair doesn't really like but I still want to give them a go. Does anyone like shea butter in products but not straight up? anyone have any fave Taliah products?



I liked the protective mist bodifier & the black earth shampoo.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 29, 2014)

Death to shrinkage. I'm over this TWA stage, but my beautician said shrinkage means your hair is healthy. Once it stops shrinking its time for concern.


----------



## dicapr (Apr 30, 2014)

I just got my hair cut into a TWA. A series of bad hair choices and frustrations lead me to BC. The last straw was that after taking out my braids on Sunday the right side of my hair in the front was broken to the base of the braid. So right now I have less hair than I did when I chopped off my relaxed ends.  My TWA is tapered so the top of my hair is eyebrow length the back isn't even an inch.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 30, 2014)

I am not fully natural yet(almost 9 months into transition) but my hair looks like a TWA though.

Picture attached below


----------



## bronzephoenix (May 1, 2014)

curlyTisME said:


> Death to shrinkage. I'm over this TWA stage, but my beautician said shrinkage means your hair is healthy. Once it stops shrinking its time for concern.



I agree. Loss of shrinkage is usually heat damage or loss of tensile strength/elasticity.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (May 1, 2014)

dicapr said:


> I just got my hair cut into a TWA. A series of bad hair choices and frustrations lead me to BC. The last straw was that after taking out my braids on Sunday the right side of my hair in the front was broken to the base of the braid. So right now I have less hair than I did when I chopped off my relaxed ends.  My TWA is tapered so the top of my hair is eyebrow length the back isn't even an inch.



Sad to hear about your setback :/ 

But welcome. You'll be back before you know it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sholapie (May 1, 2014)

4 months post bc in 12 days, I would say time flies but it doesn't feel that way


----------



## bronzephoenix (May 4, 2014)

She's growing! 2 month comparison pic 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (May 5, 2014)

bronzephoenix, Your curls are so cool!! I can't think of another word for them . They look so interesting! 

I don't know what leave-in I should use. So far everything seems to be flaking up on me. I guess I'll keep wearing my hair naked for the time being, but I'm going to cowash more . And I can't wait till August! That's when my growth spurt starts, from August to December.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 5, 2014)

bronzephoenix 

In my Destiny's Child voice, "Those curls are poppin' poppin!"  Imagine the the Jumpin Jumpin song.


----------



## DoDo (May 5, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> bronzephoenix
> 
> In my Destiny's Child voice, *"Those curls are poppin' poppin!" * Imagine the the Jumpin Jumpin song.



I can actually hear it too! MileHighDiva


----------



## DoDo (May 5, 2014)

ckisland said:


> bronzephoenix, Your curls are so cool!! I can't think of another word for them . They look so interesting!
> 
> I don't know what leave-in I should use. So far everything seems to be flaking up on me. I guess I'll keep wearing my hair naked for the time being, but I'm going to cowash more . And I can't wait till August! That's when my growth spurt starts, from August to December.



ckisland 

I can't wait either! Your new journey is so exciting!


----------



## bronzephoenix (May 5, 2014)

ckisland said:


> bronzephoenix, Your curls are so cool!! I can't think of another word for them . They look so interesting!  I don't know what leave-in I should use. So far everything seems to be flaking up on me. I guess I'll keep wearing my hair naked for the time being, but I'm going to cowash more . And I can't wait till August! That's when my growth spurt starts, from August to December.



Thanks! They definitely do their own thing, lol. 

Have you tried Giovanni direct? Or KCKT? Those are my faves right now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (May 5, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> bronzephoenix  In my Destiny's Child voice, "Those curls are poppin' poppin!"  Imagine the the Jumpin Jumpin song.



 glad I could inspire the remix! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## janaq2003 (May 5, 2014)

Do you guys have some rough ends? Its like one section of my hair has a mind of its own. The curls are looser and ends are rough. When I do my 2 strand twists I have a few tbat like to unravel because the ends are bushier ( a word?) I dont think its damage  since Ive had no direct heat since my big chop in february.


----------



## ckisland (May 5, 2014)

DoDo said:


> ckisland
> 
> I can't wait either! Your new journey is so exciting!



Awwww thank you !!


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (May 8, 2014)

Just wanted to post a progress pic of my 1st month of growth since my BC in April. BC pics on left and pics from the end of April/beginning of May on the right. I'm excited that it's finally growing and I can actually see a difference.


----------



## Misseyl (May 9, 2014)

This thread is two years in the making and I hope it's not too late to join.  I recently decided to go natural and chopped of the back because it was breaking so bad.  I am cutting the front gradually and should have cut everything off in another 3 to 6 months.  I stated in a lot of my post that if I was not satisfied with how my hair was growing/looking, I would chop it off and wear big earrings.  I've chopped most of it off, however I haven't purchased any earrings.  Anyway, here goes:

1. BC date:  April 19, 2014

2. Hair type/ describe your hair: 4a-4b, low porosity, fine hair

3. Reggie/Products: Currently looking for products but have been using Nexxus Shampoo and conditioner.  Aphogee shampoo to clarify.  Use SheaMoisture styling products and seal with Castor oil.  Need to find a good deep conditioner, leave-in and moisturizer.   

4. Goal(s):  To have healthy, thick, long hair, collar bone or bra-strap.  

5. Current pic or pic of BC:  Will post one soon.


----------



## hnntrr (May 15, 2014)

I have not been on here in a minute. Was in braids for three weeks plus finals which means I have been MIA but! I got a banging twist out today! Gonna keep doing stretched styles I think my hair is getting too long to do wash and go's kept leaving me with ssk's. At least with twist outs I don't have to worry about that, and I have figured out how to do it so my ends don't suffer. Yay!


----------



## Champion13 (May 16, 2014)

hnntrr said:


> I have not been on here in a minute. Was in braids for three weeks plus finals which means I have been MIA but! I got a banging twist out today! Gonna keep doing stretched styles I think my hair is getting too long to do wash and go's kept leaving me with ssk's. At least with twist outs I don't have to worry about that, and I have figured out how to do it so my ends don't suffer. Yay!



What is your technique? I think we are hair twins and I have been doing puffs and wash n go's since I chopped in December, but I too am getting tired of these Ssk. I just did a semi trim to rid myself of some of them.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr (May 18, 2014)

Champion13 said:


> What is your technique? I think we are hair twins and I have been doing puffs and wash n go's since I chopped in December, but I too am getting tired of these Ssk. I just did a semi trim to rid myself of some of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I did the twist out on like...nearly dry hair (I plopped for like 10 mins to get as much water out as possible) then I put taliah wajjid and eco styler and twisted it up. It was pretty much dry by the next morning so I just spritz'd it with some water and hit it with a blow dryer on low. Ive been experimenting with getting good 2nd and 3rd day results and its getting there. So far I've retwisted and just wore it under my scarf. Either way its still bigger and less defined the 2nd day...which I don't mind cause it still looks good. I may do this for awhile cause doing wash and goes is so tedious and ugh SSKs. Plus my hair is still really soft and it moves when I shake my head and in the wind which I enjoy...it doesn't do that when I WNG.


----------



## dicapr (May 18, 2014)

I'm loving my TWA.  I can see it is growing but I am going to make an appointment to cut it again for 2 reasons. 1) All the damage wasn't cut off during my BC. My main concern when I got my hair cut was blending the side that was taken out by the braids. But after that issue was fixed I noticed damage from the hair color had made the ends of my hair dry and damaged my curl pattern. I think that one more chop will get rid of the damage. The second reason I'm getting it cut back in the tapered style is that I love the way it looks. I've always been told that I needed to keep my hair or that I would regret cutting off my hair but the opposite has happened. I love the way I look with short hair and I feel more attractive. Plus I'm not ready to deal with the grow out phase yet. So for now I plan to keep it short at least for the summer!


----------



## january noir (May 18, 2014)

Today is  the one year anniversary of my Big Chop!


----------



## Royalq (May 18, 2014)

I big chopped mu mom a few days ago


----------



## Rocky91 (May 19, 2014)

took out the weave for a break. think i'lll actually try some styles on my head. it's been months and i'm curious.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (May 20, 2014)

I started this thread almost 2 years ago and I'm glad to see it is still active!! I'm in braids right now but I'll post a pic of my progress. I chopped 6/2012 to this



Now at this:





Stretched I'm somewhere between SL and APL I guess. 

Fight the good fight ladies!!!


----------



## KinkyRN (May 21, 2014)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I started this thread almost 2 years ago and I'm glad to see it is still active!! I'm in braids right now but I'll post a pic of my progress. I chopped 6/2012 to this
> 
> Now at this:
> 
> ...



Beautiful!  Nice growth


----------



## robot. (May 22, 2014)

Purchased the njoy growth oil but wasn't consistent with a week-long inversion because I began to break out.  I never cover my hair and I would oil my scalp before bed. I might try it again but this breakout has me so nervous. I bought a bonnet and changed my pillowcases. I do think my hair looks a bit fuller.

I'm going to buy the design essentials (i think) mousse and gel. I want to see how I like the mousse for reviving my hair in the morning instead of cowashing.


----------



## Divine. (May 25, 2014)

The back of my hair is always so dry! This is the main reason I haven't taken the time to grow my hair out. The back just always feels dry and crispy no matter what I do. I doused my hair with leave in and shea moisture today to no avail. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## KinkyRN (May 26, 2014)

I noticed that my edges and nape love protein. Could it be your protein/moisture balance?


----------



## Divine. (May 26, 2014)

KinkyRN said:


> I noticed that my edges and nape love protein. Could it be your protein/moisture balance?



It could be. But I would think the rest of my hair would feel the same way? I'm just going to be on top of moisturizing my hair for the next few days.


----------



## meka72 (May 26, 2014)

Divine. said:


> The back of my hair is always so dry! This is the main reason I haven't taken the time to grow my hair out. The back just always feels dry and crispy no matter what I do. I doused my hair with leave in and shea moisture today to no avail. Is anyone else experiencing this?



My daughter has one quadrant of her head where the hair is different (breaks easily, grows more slowly) from the rest of her hair. That section of hair is hipo and the rest of her hair is lopo. Could you have a similar issue?


----------



## Divine. (May 26, 2014)

meka72 said:


> My daughter has one quadrant of her head where the hair is different (breaks easily, grows more slowly) from the rest of her hair. That section of hair is hipo and the rest of her hair is lopo. Could you have a similar issue?



meka72 You know...this seems like it may be my problem! I did the porosity test on the top portion of my hair, and that section is low porosity. Since the back of my hair is still pretty short, I can't perform the test there. I'm almost certain, this section is high porosity. How does your daughter combat this?


----------



## meka72 (May 26, 2014)

Divine. said:


> meka72 You know...this seems like it may be my problem! I did the porosity test on the top portion of my hair, and that section is low porosity. Since the back of my hair is still pretty short, I can't perform the test there. I'm almost certain, this section is high porosity. How does your daughter combat this?



Well she doesn't listen to her moma. Lol. She has made a concerted effort to use more protein, of the kitchen variety, all over her hair but more so in that area. She's been mixing banana and coconut milk. I think she is more heavy handed with product in the hipo area. I'll ask her what else she does and update if necessary.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 29, 2014)

Death to shrinkage! I love my TWA but the shrinkage sucks. I have been thoroughly debating between a summer of WNGs or a summer of flat twistouts. WNGs last a day, fail, and I hate having to coat my hair in gel. All that alongside the fact my roots never look right. It's a lose lose to me. I more so like my unmanipulated texture hence why I'm loving and leaning towards twist outs. The problem is I wonder if I can solely use twists outs as the summer gets hotter. I layer products and I worry about buildup but clarifying is H***on my hair if it's done more than once a month. Right now I use three products to create the perfect twistout, one being a cream leave in and the other being a cream moisturizer after I apply oil. (LOC) Suggestions ladies?


----------



## traceedeebee (Jun 23, 2014)

I hope it's not too late to join this thread. 

1. BC date September 21, 2013

2. Hair type/ describe your hairType 4 - The best way to describe my hair is a mix. The strands vary in how thick they are and the density also varies.

3. Reggie/ProductsI prefer low manipulation or protective styles. Currently, I'm wearing individual braids that I did myself with my hair. It's just easy to cleanse after I workout. 
Since this is first installation of braids, I plan on shampooing with Neutrogena(sp) T-SAL after three weeks. Deep conditioning with Giovanni's Smooth as Silk Deep Conditioner with Xtreme Hair Protein. I may follow up with a Cantu Shea deep conditioner. It depends on how my hair feels. Then apply Giovanni Direct Leave in, my oil mix, and braid.
While wearing braids, I cowash three times a week with As I Am Coconut Cowash, apply Giovanni Direct Leave in, and my oil mix. 
Between cleansing sessions, I use the LOC method. I use my lavendar water spritz, jbco oil mix, and Cantu Shea Leave in (cream).
So far so good, this has been working for my hair.

4. Goal(s) 
Hair goals??? I don't really have one. I guess this is the time to set something I want to grow my hair back to where it was before I big chopped. I guess shoulder length is my first goal for the sides and front. I've reached that for the nape section, and the crown is on it's way.

I'll post a picture later. My most recent one is of my braids and it's on my phone. I tend to leave my phone at home.


----------



## Sholapie (Jun 23, 2014)

*perm rod set*
I can finally do a style  I thought I would end up looking like  lol

I hope this lasts a few days.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 23, 2014)

I want to join too...I hope it's not too late:
1.  BC date 5/10/2014 (exactly 10 months post)
2.  Hair type is 4-something - I definitively have springy coils
3.  Reggie/products - now this is where it gets interesting 
	Cleansing - Honey, Baking Soda Water, Eden Bodyworks CoWash - Kinky Curly Come Clean	(sparingly-I use this because I bought it and it's ok but I'm loving no poo).
	Conditioning - Kanechom Goat Milk & Cocoa, SD Vanilla Silk, SD Destination Hydration, SD 	Wheat Germ Butter, Yogurt, AVJ, coconut oil and various other oils, honey, Kinky Curly Knot Today
	Styling - I am currently trying to find my go to...I'm working on a defined but soft WNG...my kid 	says its impossible but I'm       hard to convince. Currently I'm alternating between the Kinky Curly 	Curling Custard, Camille Rose Curl Maker, Eden Bodyworks Pudding Soufflé, ECO Styler Olive 	Oil and I just bought some Design Essentials Natural Honey Curlforming Custard.
4. My goal is healthy BSL or longer hair.





The first pic is literally the start of my HHJ (5/13/2012) almost exactly 2 years to the day of my BC (5/10/2014).  I swore as long as Optimum kept making relaxers, I would keep getting them.


----------



## meka72 (Jun 23, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I want to join too...I hope it's not too late:
> 1.  BC date 5/10/2014 (exactly 10 months post)
> 2.  Hair type is 4-something - I definitively have springy coils
> 3.  Reggie/products - now this is where it gets interesting
> ...



Love your hair and your pretty smile!


----------



## lookingforkeona (Jun 23, 2014)

1. BC date 1/21/2014 I don't know exactly when I stopped getting perms. I was probably about 3 months post but I didn't care, I'm pretty sure it was all damaged so I chopped below the new growth.
2. Hair type is 4a. I have tight coils all through my head except the top, they are looser. There are even some random almost straight hairs. Dunno what that's about.
3. Reggie/products -I use a lot of coconut oil, I'm cutting out how much protein I put in my hair though to see if it makes it softer. I use CD Hair Milk as a moisturizer but it sucks so I'm looking for a new one. I use Cantu Grow Strong strengthening treatment and CD Lisa's Hair Elixir as well. I cowash with pantene curl perfection.
Styling - I usually wake up, wet my hair with a mixture of water, coconut oil, olive oil and the elixir and shape my twa with my hand. If I want it to be neater and more defined, I use cantu coconut curling creme and pull my coils out and shape. I dye my hair auburn with Garnier Fructise Olia kit. 
4. My goal is BSL. If I get there, I'll be happy. Dunno if I even want it longer than that.

pics
First and most recent
http://s103.photobucket.com/user/borroumk/media/IMAG0720_zpsfhlibjgu.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9
http://s103.photobucket.com/user/borroumk/media/IMG_20140620_102814_zps7e27pcbr.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 24, 2014)

So...  I may be coming back to this challenge.  Not sure yet.  I think I'm over the long hair thing.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2014)

[USER=95107 said:
			
		

> Mz.MoMo5235[/USER];20247645]So...  I may be coming back to this challenge.  Not sure yet.  I think I'm over the long hair thing.



What are you talking about? Are you sure you want to cut it all off? How about just going back to APL or SL?


----------



## Lynn84 (Jun 24, 2014)

My mommy does the best braid outs on my hair. I am so jealous!

Whenever I try it myself its an epic fail.  

My ends are so poofy its ridiculous. A month or so ago I had a trim and it helped a bit but the ends were frizzy again in about a week.  erplexed Whatever! *sigh*


----------



## january noir (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm over a year post BC and I still have a TWA due to shrinkage and slower than normal growth.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What are you talking about? Are you sure you want to cut it all off? How about just going back to APL or SL?



faithVA  Noooo, I hate my hair now.  I miss the ease of my short hair.I miss waking up and shaking my hands in my hair and calling it a day.

Now I have to go through soooo much!  I never realized how much work it was til I had it easy!  AND MY REGGIE ISNT EVEN THAT HARD!!! 

I think the biggest thing I miss and not having to think about hair.  I have so much going on right now with physical therapy, a new job, a new town, looking for a new place.  I dont know, I dont feel the joy of it any more.

I think I'm going to try an A line bob first...  And if I'm not feeling it I'm going back to the way my hair was this time last year.  Chopping a year of progress.  Lord, never thought I'd say that lol


----------



## ckisland (Jun 24, 2014)

Finally getting around to updating !!

I'm at the stage where I can kinda-sorta wash n'go. Pink Ecostyler is my new bestie 

Today (14 weeks post)






BC (03/14/14)




I'm particularly proud about the growth in the back of my head. I was completely bald back there


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 25, 2014)

ckisland said:


> Finally getting around to updating !!  I'm at the stage where I can kinda-sorta wash n'go. Pink Ecostyler is my new bestie   Today (14 weeks post)  BC (03/14/14)  I'm particularly proud about the growth in the back of my head. I was completely bald back there


Wow...great progress!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> faithVA  Noooo, I hate my hair now.  I miss the ease of my short hair.I miss waking up and shaking my hands in my hair and calling it a day.  Now I have to go through soooo much!  I never realized how much work it was til I had it easy!  AND MY REGGIE ISNT EVEN THAT HARD!!!  I think the biggest thing I miss and not having to think about hair.  I have so much going on right now with physical therapy, a new job, a new town, looking for a new place.  I dont know, I dont feel the joy of it any more.  I think I'm going to try an A line bob first...  And if I'm not feeling it I'm going back to the way my hair was this time last year.  Chopping a year of progress.  Lord, never thought I'd say that lol


I don't know how much hair you have now but I would kill for a years' worth of growth right about now!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I don't know how much hair you have now but I would kill for a years' worth of growth right about now!



She pretty much grew from NL to BSL within a year and I don't think it is a year yet. I think she probably would end up from NL to MBL within a year. This is the hair growth people dream of.


----------



## nisemac (Jun 25, 2014)

just poking my head in. i'm still a twa---chopped it off in early May when i got back to the states. back to my natural hair color too.  environment really is important. i spent 3 years fighting hard water and pollution.  been back barely 2 full months and my hair is totally different. its fuller, softer, and holds moisture better. 

the one thing i have tried different that i haven't done before is using JBCO. i bought it to help fill in my eyebrows (its working) and recently tried using it on my scalp 3x a week and as a hot oil treatment. my hair feels 'fuller' and softer.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235
faithVA
I'm so jelly!  I'm a couple of weeks short of 12 months natural and I BC-ed in May and I'm a 4-something...My hair shrinks like crazy!  I guess I could be considered NL although I'm not really sure what that is.  My hair will probably have to be down to my knees before I get out of the twa stage!  I want that hair!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 25, 2014)

I am so tempted to lop off my hair again. I am now at a neck length bob from having a fade a year and some change ago.
The problem is my dumb arse heat damaged my hair while wearing weaves. It's a small section but it's ruining my summer wash and go life. I think I will get a cut soon after this wedding I'm in. 
Le sigh.


----------



## lookingforkeona (Jun 25, 2014)

Think I'm gonna be in the twa phase for a while too. Shrinkage is real.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Jun 25, 2014)

My TWA is something serious. I think my hair would have to be darn near tailbone length just to look like a non TWA.

Darn shrinkage.


----------



## Sholapie (Jun 26, 2014)

Well my perm rod set turned out to be a fail. Ain't nobody got time for styles that take longer to do than they last lol it didn't make it overnight  on the other hand my pushed back 'puff' style is starting to look fuller


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 26, 2014)

Flat twist out with flexi rods. I'm gonna leave then in a few days.


----------



## lookingforkeona (Jun 26, 2014)

Sholapie said:


> Well my perm rod set turned out to be a fail. Ain't nobody got time for styles that take longer to do than they last lol it didn't make it overnight  on the other hand my pushed back 'puff' style is starting to look fuller



your growth is crazy! That's Jan 2014 to June? Awesome!


----------



## iVR (Jun 27, 2014)

I put in a hair wrap today.  Well, you know that lovely thing called shrinkage is always active when your hair is dry.  Well my hair ends right before that coin.  Lol I love shrinkage, but I wasn't expecting my hair to be that long.  The piece begins almost an inch above my ear. The wrap isn't at the root either.


----------



## Sholapie (Jun 27, 2014)

iVR shrinkage is something else smh, your hair is long! At least we know it means your hair is good and healthy


----------



## traceedeebee (Jun 28, 2014)

Sholapie said:


> Well my perm rod set turned out to be a fail. Ain't nobody got time for styles that take longer to do than they last lol it didn't make it overnight  on the other hand my pushed back 'puff' style is starting to look fuller



What did you use for your rod set? It's going to take me a while to remove my braids and I need a style that can last for the week. I was thinking of using my loc butter and gel. Thanks!


----------



## Sholapie (Jun 28, 2014)

traceedeebee that pic is of my wash n go with ecostyler. My rod set set was pretty for all of 2  mins (I sleep rough) I used taliah wajid  crinkles and curls styling lotion, it's basically a setting foam. That loc butter sounds good though like it would have more hold.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 28, 2014)

Moisturized and sealed and twisted. Flat twists feeling pretty juicy right now!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 30, 2014)

faithVA said:


> She pretty much grew from NL to BSL within a year and I don't think it is a year yet. I think she probably would end up from NL to MBL within a year. This is the hair growth people dream of.



Its all dry and crusty right now though   Darn lack of moisture in the air and my laziness!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 30, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235
> @faithVA
> I'm so jelly!  I'm a couple of weeks short of 12 months natural and I BC-ed in May and I'm a 4-something...My hair shrinks like crazy!  I guess I could be considered NL although I'm not really sure what that is.  My hair will probably have to be down to my knees before I get out of the twa stage!  I want that hair!



Cattypus1  We can trade!  I'm one of the odd balls who love shrinkage.  I wish I had more.  More shrinkage= bigger hair which makes me a happy Mo.  I feel like my hair looks so lifeless.  The longer it gets the looser my curl pattern gets and I go from a 3b to some kind of weird wavey mess that looks like it is heat damage except for the fact I dont use heat any more.  

Makes me sad because when I was younger (before the 1st relaxer) I was more of a 3c and I hated my hair (I was teased by other kids for it).  By the time I learned to love my natural big hair my texture changed and its not as curly or as thick >insert sad panda face here<


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Girl, please...I gotta real fro...this morning I co washed and didn't do one other thing because I didn't have to leave the house.  I wanted to see how it felt and looked with no product...fro-city.  I'm getting about 70%+ shrinkage...you can have that shrinkage! Don't we always want what we don't have...LOL


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 30, 2014)

Always lol


----------



## traceedeebee (Jun 30, 2014)

Sholapie said:


> traceedeebee that pic is of my wash n go with ecostyler. My rod set set was pretty for all of 2  mins (I sleep rough) I used taliah wajid  crinkles and curls styling lotion, it's basically a setting foam. That loc butter sounds good though like it would have more hold.


Oh, I'm jealous. I can't do a wash n go at all. I'm adding that taliah wajid crinkles and curls styling lotion to my list. Thank you for sharing! I tried Creme of Nature, but it dried my hair out or I did something wrong. It's probably me. I hope this rod set holds ups. I used small rods so that it will last, but I'm a rough sleeper too.  My coworker gave me the loc butter. It works really well for twist and finger coils. I'm glad she gave it to me.


----------



## Divine. (Jul 3, 2014)

I cut my hair again. Not sure how I feel  will post pics sometime this weekend for feedback.


----------



## beauti (Jul 3, 2014)

*can I hang in here? I big chopped on Saturday after transitioning for 21 months. I'm enjoying getting to know my hair 

my hair type...I don't know. 4a?b? Don't know.

Staple products...don't know yet. It's too soon  so far I've been cowashing with herbal essence hello hydration and Aussie moist and my hair loves them. 

I don't really have a goal right now...

*


----------



## janaq2003 (Jul 3, 2014)

iVR said:


> I put in a hair wrap today.  Well, you know that lovely thing called shrinkage is always active when your hair is dry.  Well my hair ends right before that coin.  Lol I love shrinkage, but I wasn't expecting my hair to be that long.  The piece begins almost an inch above my ear. The wrap isn't at the root either.



Yours looks like mine! I have serious shrinkage.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 3, 2014)

beauti said:


> *can I hang in here? I big chopped on Saturday after transitioning for 21 months. I'm enjoying getting to know my hair
> 
> my hair type...I don't know. 4a?b? Don't know.
> 
> ...



*swoon* I wish my hair was as thick as yours.  I love it!


----------



## Divine. (Jul 6, 2014)

I refused to put makeup on this weekend so you all will see me in bare face  I need an app to scribble out my face.

I don't necessarily dislike the cut, but it's not as edgy as I wanted it to be. Excuse the dripping wet hair. I have been trying the Anthony Dickey method so my hair is drenched.


----------



## meka72 (Jul 6, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I refused to put makeup on this weekend so you all will see me in bare face  I need an app to scribble out my face.  I don't necessarily dislike the cut, but it's not as edgy as I wanted it to be. Excuse the dripping wet hair. I have been trying the Anthony Dickey method so my hair is drenched.



You look cute! Makeup-less face and all. It looks like the AD method is working. I'm hiding my hair right now but plan to experiment with it once the two thin spots that I have fill in more.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 6, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I refused to put makeup on this weekend so you all will see me in bare face  I need an app to scribble out my face.
> 
> I don't necessarily dislike the cut, but it's not as edgy as I wanted it to be. Excuse the dripping wet hair. I have been trying the Anthony Dickey method so my hair is drenched.



Great cut!!!!!!!!

I have a question when your hair was in the very short stage were your curls as popping as they are now and also when you don't do the AD method what does your curls look like?

You should try photobucket to cut out your face. But your face looks fine to me. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Divine. (Jul 6, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> Great cut!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a question when your hair was in the very short stage were your curls as popping as they are now and also when you don't do the AD method what does your curls look like?
> 
> ...



To your first question, not at all! It wasn't until my hair got inches that it started to clump and curl. Before then, I would have to do a lot of manipulating before my hair looked the way I wanted it to. 

To your second question, my hair usually looks really dull and dry  My curls also don't clump together as uniformly. I have to apply product on soaking wet hair for products to really penetrate my hair.

The only people who see me without makeup are friends and family so it's a bit awkward for me


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 6, 2014)

Girl your skin is flawless!!!  Go'head now!!!

I'm loving the cut btw and your hair looks so healthy and happy!!!


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 6, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I refused to put makeup on this weekend so you all will see me in bare face  I need an app to scribble out my face.
> 
> I don't necessarily dislike the cut, but it's not as edgy as I wanted it to be. Excuse the dripping wet hair. I have been trying the Anthony Dickey method so my hair is drenched.



Love it! That is the cut I want.....I am transitioning and need my top and front to grow a bit more before chopping. My goal is to be able to wear it wash and go or blow out and curl.


----------



## beauti (Jul 6, 2014)

*i got my curls stretched enough to do a bun. I was very excited!  Will be redoing the bun every three days*


----------



## robot. (Jul 7, 2014)

My hair stays frizzing. I'm so tired of my twa. I want to grow it out for braids but I also want to cut it. 

What are you ladies using for a leave in and gel?

I was using the shea moisture kids detangling spray + as i am naturally hair gel, which I love. I'm trying out the kimmaytube leave in with the same gel and that mix isn't working for me.

I also need to do a dc. I remember egg treatments helping cut down on my frizz a lot.


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 7, 2014)

Divine. said:


> To your first question, not at all! It wasn't until my hair got inches that it started to clump and curl. Before then, I would have to do a lot of manipulating before my hair looked the way I wanted it to.
> 
> To your second question, my hair usually looks really dull and dry  My curls also don't clump together as uniformly. I have to apply product on soaking wet hair for products to really penetrate my hair.
> 
> The only people who see me without makeup are friends and family so it's a bit awkward for me



Well you are beautiful so don't worry about yourself with no make up. We tend to be very hard on ourselves. Great cheekbones and eye shape.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Divine. (Jul 7, 2014)

MzRhonda said:


> Love it! That is the cut I want.....I am transitioning and need my top and front to grow a bit more before chopping. My goal is to be able to wear it wash and go or blow out and curl.





Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Girl your skin is flawless!!!  Go'head now!!!
> 
> I'm loving the cut btw and your hair looks so healthy and happy!!!



Thank you! It took me months to get to this point  I have had so many set backs (Henna, hair color) but I think I'm ready to grow now


----------



## Divine. (Jul 7, 2014)

robot. said:


> My hair stays frizzing. I'm so tired of my twa. I want to grow it out for braids but I also want to cut it.
> 
> What are you ladies using for a leave in and gel?
> 
> ...



Your hair sounds like mine  For the past couple of months my hair has been looking like a frizz ball. Like I said in my previous post, I have been using the Anthony Dickey method and that has helped a lot to cut down frizz. For reference, I'm 3c/4a (emphasis on the 4a on the back and sides).

This weekend I tried a new combo for my leave in: Kinky Curly Knot Today and Oyin Honey Dew. Omg this mixture was everything! I even got second day hair which is unheard of. For gel, I used Eco Styler in the picture above. Yesterday I tried Kinky Curly Curling Custard and it worked really well (I usually despise it). This leave in combo + Curl Solutions Curl Keeper has done wonders to keep my hair moisturized and frizz free.


----------



## dede1129 (Jul 7, 2014)

Started Manetabolism today!  Grow fro Grow!

I am 13 months natural btw


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 7, 2014)

Can you ladies chime in and tell me what does clumping mean?

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Divine. (Jul 7, 2014)

almond eyes When your hairs come together to create a defined coil or curl. That's the best way I can describe it.


----------



## robot. (Jul 8, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Your hair sounds like mine  For the past couple of months my hair has been looking like a frizz ball. Like I said in my previous post, I have been using the Anthony Dickey method and that has helped a lot to cut down frizz. For reference, I'm 3c/4a (emphasis on the 4a on the back and sides).
> 
> This weekend I tried a new combo for my leave in: Kinky Curly Knot Today and Oyin Honey Dew. Omg this mixture was everything! I even got second day hair which is unheard of. For gel, I used Eco Styler in the picture above. Yesterday I tried Kinky Curly Curling Custard and it worked really well (I usually despise it). This leave in combo + Curl Solutions Curl Keeper has done wonders to keep my hair moisturized and frizz free.



I'm going to look into that thread. I've seen it but haven't stopped to read it yet.

It sounds like you're trying out a lot of different things...can you be clearer on what you layer with what? Is the Curl Keeper another gel? I just picked up some Eco argan oil today...I went wayyyyy back to my oldddd blog and saw I used to love that stuff.


----------



## Divine. (Jul 8, 2014)

robot. said:


> I'm going to look into that thread. I've seen it but haven't stopped to read it yet.  It sounds like you're trying out a lot of different things...can you be clearer on what you layer with what? Is the Curl Keeper another gel? I just picked up some Eco argan oil today...I went wayyyyy back to my oldddd blog and saw I used to love that stuff.



I combined KCKT with Honey Dew because I only had the sample size from Oyin. I'll probably axe the KCKT when I get my full size Honey Dew. But anyways!

I put on KCKT as leave in first then apply a nickel size of Honey Dew. Then I apply my gel. The Curl Keeper is more like a finishing product. It's the last thing I put through my hair. If I have to go back and finger coil areas, this stuff helps makes the coils frizz free and defined. I only purchased this because I saw it in action at a beauty show. I wouldn't say you _have_ to buy it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 19, 2014)

My hair is driving me up the wall.I promise I'm so close to say *** it, shave it again anf start rocking lf with some Brazilian hair!


----------



## beauti (Jul 19, 2014)

*I've been rocking this puff bun/pony style the past few days. I just smooth the back and sides in the morning. Think will wash and dc tomorrow evening*


----------



## Lynn84 (Jul 20, 2014)

How have we been doing ladies?

I have to be honest I'm kinda shocked I've made it this far without succumbing!  I know its due to the awesome tips here and the fact that I've been hiding my hair about 70% of the time. I'm in braids now but I will take them down soon for a couple weeks before going for a sew in.

Retention and keeping my hands out of my hair is a huge problem for me but I'm working through it.


----------



## Divine. (Jul 21, 2014)

MsGlass I am to report my hair is been cooperating lately. I guess this means I'll grow it out now 

Is it normal to use multiple products if you have a TWA? I have a regimen that has been working wonders (Don't take my advice too seriously because I'm a PJ ), but it's 5 products! If I leave out one, my hair acts crazy. I do the LCO method then apply my gel, then a finishing product to control the frizz. Lately I have been using a setting foam to keep my sides smoothed down. I feel like I'm doing the most, but my hair looks great.


----------



## Lynn84 (Jul 21, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Is it normal to use multiple products if you have a TWA? I have a regimen that has been working wonders (Don't take my advice too seriously because I'm a PJ ), but it's 5 products! If I leave out one, my hair acts crazy. I do the LCO method then apply my gel, then a finishing product to control the frizz. Lately I have been using a setting foam to keep my sides smoothed down. I feel like I'm doing the most, but my hair looks great.


Totally normal! Somedays I use a crap load of products and my twa looks and feels fab and some days I just LOC and that's all it takes to make it behave. erplexed I feel like my hair is so darn strange sometimes.
Get that twa to your liking by any means necessary!


----------



## Divine. (Jul 21, 2014)

MsGlass said:


> Totally normal! Somedays I use a crap load of products and my twa looks and feels fab and some days I just LOC and that's all it takes to make it behave. erplexed I feel like my hair is so darn strange sometimes.
> Get that twa to your liking by any means necessary!



 Glad I'm not alone. I thought maybe I needed an intervention


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll rock my twa all summer but come fall, PS is going to be a year challenge.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 22, 2014)

Haven't worn a wig in 4 months. It's too darn hot :x


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 22, 2014)

Ladies, I swear it takes so much confidence to rock not only natural, but a TWA. That is definitely what I would tell anyone that has a desire to be natural. People will try you, give you dirty looks, assume your sexuality has shifted and use your hair against you in pointless arguments. Yes, they will but your self-confidence is what's going to make or break you.


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 24, 2014)

For those of you starting to sprout curls or coils, how many months before your hair starts to clump?

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## meka72 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey ladies! In December, I BC'ed to the scalp and have been growing my hair out, hiding it with a custom wig. I have about 2-3 inches of hair and have been getting knots at the ends of my hair in certain areas. My daughter said I needed to trim my hair but I think that I'm not removing shed hairs properly. Any advice?


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 24, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies! In December, I BC'ed to the scalp and have been growing my hair out, hiding it with a custom wig. I have about 2-3 inches of hair and have been getting knots at the ends of my hair in certain areas. My daughter said I needed to trim my hair but I think that I'm not removing shed hairs properly. Any advice?



I also BC'ed almost to the scalp and my hair is growing up. If you have knots you may have to exam your wig routine and trim those knots. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 24, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies! In December, I BC'ed to the scalp and have been growing my hair out, hiding it with a custom wig. I have about 2-3 inches of hair and have been getting knots at the ends of my hair in certain areas. My daughter said I needed to trim my hair but I think that I'm not removing shed hairs properly. Any advice?



i think you should hold off on trimming just yet. personally, i found it difficult to trim at that length. i couldn't even form a proper twist to clip off the end.  however, if you did your BC with clippers, those ends will need to go eventually-they will be dry.

in the meantime, keep them as moist as possible. be sure to DC as least 1x weekly. i should be doing this myself.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 24, 2014)

My hair is shrinking even more because of all the humidity in North Carolina right now! It's supper soft and lush though so I'll take it!


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Jul 24, 2014)

Have any of you ladies tried the products for natural by the Creme of Nature Argan Oil line? I got the Twirling Custard Curl Styling Gel yesterday but I'm currently in rope twists or big Senegalese twists right now,  will be taking out this weekend and just wanted to see if anyone has used any of it. If not I'll definitely leave my review of it this weekend. Thinking about going back and getting the curl pudding and the butterlicious hair moisturizer as well.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 24, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Have any of you ladies tried the products for natural by the Creme of Nature Argan Oil line? I got the Twirling Custard Curl Styling Gel yesterday but I'm currently in rope twists or big Senegalese twists right now,  will be taking out this weekend and just wanted to see if anyone has used any of it. If not I'll definitely leave my review of it this weekend. Thinking about going back and getting the curl pudding and the butterlicious hair moisturizer as well.



I've only used the intensive deep conditioner. It was pretty mediocre. I felt like it made my hair stronger but moisturize it did not. I have a friend that swears by the shampoo and foam wrap.


----------



## meka72 (Jul 24, 2014)

almomd eyes and Rocky91, thanks for your advice. I've been natural a few times before and have never had a problem with knots whenever I grew my hair out. I DC once a week and moisturize everyday or every other day. My mother detangled my hair using the 3 comb method. The only thing that I haven't tried is to trim my hair. I'm so confused.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Jul 24, 2014)

curlyTisME said:


> I've only used the intensive deep conditioner. It was pretty mediocre. I felt like it made my hair stronger but moisturize it did not. I have a friend that swears by the shampoo and foam wrap.



Yeah I have that same conditioner and experienced the same. I tend to mix it with oils now when using it to try and finish out the bottle. I do however like the edge control by the line. A little goes a long way though cause if too heavy handed it leaves a white residue, for me anyway.


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 25, 2014)

meka72 said:


> @almomd eyes and @Rocky91, thanks for your advice. I've been natural a few times before and have never had a problem with knots whenever I grew my hair out. I DC once a week and moisturize everyday or every other day. My mother detangled my hair using the 3 comb method. The only thing that I haven't tried is to trim my hair. I'm so confused.[/QU
> 
> I find that TWA's at the very short stage does well with being washed or rinsed with water at least once a day or every other day. When you say moisturize, I assume you mean products. I think products isn't enough, you may need the water plus the products. And you should be sleeping with a satin or silk scarf. I wash my TWA everyday with a mild shampoo and conditioner. If I am going some place where I want my curls to come out I will use some leave in conditioner and gel but usually I don't use any product for now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Divine. (Jul 25, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> For those of you starting to sprout curls or coils, how many months before your hair starts to clump?
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



For me, about 3 months.


----------



## momi (Jul 25, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Your hair sounds like mine  For the past couple of months my hair has been looking like a frizz ball. Like I said in my previous post, I have been using the Anthony Dickey method and that has helped a lot to cut down frizz. For reference, I'm 3c/4a (emphasis on the 4a on the back and sides).
> 
> This weekend I tried a new combo for my leave in: Kinky Curly Knot Today and Oyin Honey Dew. Omg this mixture was everything! I even got second day hair which is unheard of. For gel, I used Eco Styler in the picture above. Yesterday I tried Kinky Curly Curling Custard and it worked really well (I usually despise it). This leave in combo + Curl Solutions Curl Keeper has done wonders to keep my hair moisturized and frizz free.



Your curls are "divine" 

We have similar textures and I LOVE this product.  It really helped me to retain length while growing out this tapered cut.


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 25, 2014)

Divine. said:


> For me, about 3 months.



I also see clumping and I am at month two. However, because I have fine hair it still looks sparse in some areas which I don't like. Did you have sparse areas and when did that fill in?

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## beauti (Jul 25, 2014)

*yesterday's wash and go*


----------



## Divine. (Jul 25, 2014)

momi said:


> Your curls are "divine"   We have similar textures and I LOVE this product.  It really helped me to retain length while growing out this tapered cut.



Thank you! I have seen this around. How do you use it on your hair?


----------



## Divine. (Jul 25, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> I also see clumping and I am at month two. However, because I have fine hair it still looks sparse in some areas which I don't like. Did you have sparse areas and when did that fill in?  Best, Almond Eyes



No I didn't. My hair is pretty thick especially on the back of my head. I think once you get more length it will fill in. I know exactly what you're talking about though.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 25, 2014)

I decided to try some new styles out (this isn't finished) and shrinkage! lol I had no idea how long my hair was. I was walking around doing huge wash n gos not realizing I could do other styles. Well this was a pleasant surprise. This is me tonight


----------



## Divine. (Jul 26, 2014)

I had a pretty good hair day yesterday! I have been using Design Essentials Curl Stretching Cream as my cream for the LOC method and I love it! It has a light hold which helps when I put my gel over it. I'm really hoping that my hair can act right for the rest of the year


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I had a pretty good hair day yesterday! I have been using Design Essentials Curl Stretching Cream as my cream for the LOC method and I love it! It has a light hold which helps when I put my gel over it. I'm really hoping that my hair can act right for the rest of the year


You are just too cute!  I love that hair...do you get 2nd day hair?


----------



## Divine. (Jul 26, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> You are just too cute!  I love that hair...do you get 2nd day hair?



No I don't...I just stopped trying. My hair gets super dry so it's just better for me to wet it everyday. But my hair doesn't take long to do!


----------



## beauti (Jul 26, 2014)

*does anyone here have a texture similar to mine? I'm struggling with moisture *


----------



## iVR (Jul 26, 2014)

beauti said:


> does anyone here have a texture similar to mine? I'm struggling with moisture



What's your hair texture?


----------



## meka72 (Jul 26, 2014)

beauti said:


> does anyone here have a texture similar to mine? I'm struggling with moisture



Of course you know your hair but could your issue be your hair's porosity instead of the texture? I struggled with moisture until I figured out that my hair is highly porous and started implementing tips for that type of hair. 

There's also a struggling with your natural hair thread somewhere. I'll try to post the link or bump the thread for you. Maybe you'll find some helpful info there as well.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 26, 2014)

Divine. said:


> No I don't...I just stopped trying. My hair gets super dry so it's just better for me to wet it everyday. But my hair doesn't take long to do!



When my hair was this length I did the same. Water rinses were just easier. 

And you and your hair are super cute


----------



## beauti (Jul 26, 2014)

iVR said:


> What's your hair texture?



*I'm thinking 4a and 4b*


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 26, 2014)

Divine. said:


> No I didn't. My hair is pretty thick especially on the back of my head. I think once you get more length it will fill in. I know exactly what you're talking about though.



My hair is fine, so I hope the sparse areas fill in soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beauti (Jul 26, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Of course you know your hair but could your issue be your hair's porosity instead of the texture? I struggled with moisture until I figured out that my hair is highly porous and started implementing tips for that type of hair.
> 
> There's also a struggling with your natural hair thread somewhere. I'll try to post the link or bump the thread for you. Maybe you'll find some helpful info there as well.



*ok thank you. The problem I'm having is keeping the moisture more than a day. I have loads of products from my transitioning years but nothing really for my natural hair*


----------



## beauti (Jul 26, 2014)

*meka72 I will do q porosity test when I get home. My relaxed hair was very high porosity. Don't have that issue now through*


----------



## meka72 (Jul 26, 2014)

beauti said:


> meka72 I will do q porosity test when I get home. My relaxed hair was very high porosity. Don't have that issue now through



I initially thought that I had low porosity hair and would add a few drops of castille soap to my conditioner to lift the cuticles of my hair. It didn't really work all that well. Then I spent the weekend with my BFF who washed her hair and her hair stayed drenching wet for 12 hours. Obviously we couldn't both have low porosity hair. I then started incorporating acv rinses on my weekly wash day but struggled with getting the right acv:water ratio. I randomly added a tablespoon of acv to a Dasani water bottle and was amazed that my hair stayed wet for more than 5-10". I can now go 2 days without M&Sing. That said, I prefer to M&S and baggy for 1 hour daily.


----------



## beauti (Jul 26, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I initially thought that I had low porosity hair and would add a few drops of castille soap to my conditioner to lift the cuticles of my hair. It didn't really work all that well. Then I spent the weekend with my BFF who washed her hair and her hair stayed drenching wet for 12 hours. Obviously we couldn't both have low porosity hair. I then started incorporating acv rinses on my weekly wash day but struggled with getting the right acv:water ratio. I randomly added a tablespoon of acv to a Dasani water bottle and was amazed that my hair stayed wet for more than 5-10". I can now go 2 days without M&Sing. That said, I prefer to M&S and baggy for 1 hour daily.



*my hair stays wet overnight now and I liked it at first but not so much now. I want the moisture without a wet head*


----------



## iVR (Jul 26, 2014)

^^the thickness of your hair can be the cause of that. What are you using to moisturize your hair and what do you wash your hair with?


----------



## beauti (Jul 26, 2014)

iVR said:


> ^^the thickness of your hair can be the cause of that. What are you using to moisturize your hair and what do you wash your hair with?



*iVR I've been all over the place. I have tried tressemee natural conditioner as leave in with oil to seal. Today I used karen body beautiful super duper cream.another thing I've been doing is applying curly puddings like cantu, then oil, then eco styler gel.......*


----------



## beauti (Jul 27, 2014)

*dp.........*


----------



## iVR (Jul 27, 2014)

beauti said:


> iVR I've been all over the place. I have tried tressemee natural conditioner as leave in with oil to seal. Today I used karen body beautiful super duper cream.another thing I've been doing is applying curly puddings like cantu, then oil, then eco styler gel.......



That sounds like a lot. Try mixing leave-in condish with oil instead without gel. Do it in a bottle in 50/50 portion.  Then if the works but doesn't give you the hold you want add gel to the mixture.  The portions should be 1/3 oil, 1/3 leave-in, and 1/3 gel.


----------



## beauti (Jul 28, 2014)

iVR said:


> That sounds like a lot. Try mixing leave-in condish with oil instead without gel. Do it in a bottle in 50/50 portion.  Then if the works but doesn't give you the hold you want add gel to the mixture.  The portions should be 1/3 oil, 1/3 leave-in, and 1/3 gel.



*okay thank you. This morning I didn't use gel at all. Just dampened perimeter,smoothed some cantu coconut curling cream, and topped with little oil. My hair was very soft*


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 28, 2014)

Are you guys raking gel through your twa? Feels like the would kill my curls.


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 28, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> Are you guys raking gel through your twa? Feels like the would kill my curls.



The key is to use the gel after very moist and saturated hair (meaning freshly washed). Using a circular motion apply the gel and then leave it alone and let it dry. The white residue disappears when it is dry.

So gel does not need to be brushed, combed or raked through the hair. And also it depends on what type of gel one is using.

And I never sleep with products in my hair, I always rinse out everything before bed. 

For those who have curlies, coils and waves the gel and a light moisturiser can make those pop. For those who don't you may use the gel for a slicked back look and use a head scarf to hold the hair in place but I don't like that look too much it looks hard and severe.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 28, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> The key is to use the gel after very moist and saturated hair (meaning freshly washed). Using a circular motion apply the gel and then leave it alone and let it dry. The white residue disappears when it is dry.
> 
> So gel does not need to be brushed, combed or raked through the hair. And also it depends on what type of gel one is using.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'll try that circular motion method. My hair curls on its own. Looking for a way for them to pop more. I also think this as I am gel is too tacky or thick. I liked it for bunning. I'll give eco a chance since I already have it.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 28, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> Are you guys raking gel through your twa? Feels like the would kill my curls.



Rake, you mean like with a comb? No. I put just maybe a quarter-size amount and pat it on top of my hair. I also work it through with my fingers wide-spaced. I notice I get more curl definition with more gel, but also it takes longer to dry and is harder, so I never use too much gel. If I see residue when drying, I keep spraying it with water and re-drying, until it dries white.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 28, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Rake, you mean like with a comb? No. I put just maybe a quarter-size amount and pat it on top of my hair. I also work it through with my fingers wide-spaced. I notice I get more curl definition with more gel, but also it takes longer to dry and is harder, so I never use too much gel. If I see residue when drying, I keep spraying it with water and re-drying, until it dries white.



Raking is a method of applying products to your hair with your fingers. They have YouTube videos explaining how to do it. A lot of people get great clumping and curl definition when using this method


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Raking is a method of applying products to your hair with your fingers. They have YouTube videos explaining how to do it. A lot of people get great clumping and curl definition when using this method



hmm might have to try that. Thanks


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 28, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Raking is a method of applying products to your hair with your fingers. They have YouTube videos explaining how to do it. A lot of people get great clumping and curl definition when using this method



Thanks for the definition of raking. Again, I use the circular method and then leave my curls alone to dry and do their thing.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## iVR (Jul 29, 2014)

beauti said:


> okay thank you. This morning I didn't use gel at all. Just dampened perimeter,smoothed some cantu coconut curling cream, and topped with little oil. My hair was very soft



How'd your hair feel at the end of the day?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 30, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> Thanks for the definition of raking. Again, I use the circular method and then leave my curls alone to dry and do their thing.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



I'm a non-raker lol I end up looking like a wet cat all day if I do  

I think it works best for really thick hair and for girls who have a z pattern. That's who I usually see raking and getting great results.  

My hair isnt thick enough to handle all that (though I still dream I'll wake up with 2 more heads of hair on my head)


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 30, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm a non-raker lol I end up looking like a wet cat all day if I do
> 
> I think it works best for really thick hair and for girls who have a z pattern. That's who I usually see raking and getting great results.
> 
> My hair isnt thick enough to handle all that (though I still dream I'll wake up with 2 more heads of hair on my head)



I agree those with fine hair it doesn't really show through as much and I have fine hair. And if I load up on too many products the curl pattern is off and the white residue remains. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## lookingforkeona (Jul 30, 2014)

Divine. said:


> MsGlass I am to report my hair is been cooperating lately. I guess this means I'll grow it out now
> 
> Is it normal to use multiple products if you have a TWA? I have a regimen that has been working wonders (Don't take my advice too seriously because I'm a PJ ), but it's 5 products! If I leave out one, my hair acts crazy. I do the LCO method then apply my gel, then a finishing product to control the frizz. Lately I have been using a setting foam to keep my sides smoothed down. I feel like I'm doing the most, but my hair looks great.



I use about 5 different products based on what I think m hair needs. Sometimes I go light, sometimes heavy. Still don't have a set regimen yet!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm almost certain that I'm cutting tomorrow.  I think it'll be better to keep my hair short while I fugure out whats causing the thinning and fix it. 
So I'm either doing a sl a-line bob or cutting back to my larger fro I had going last year. I hate to lose all of my progress but I rather have short healthy hair that I can grow out later than long see through hair with three strands of hair holding on for dear life lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 1, 2014)

I didnt wait o_o 

I cut twice. Here's the first (hand and qtip for comparison)


View attachment 271123



View attachment 271121

2nd cut

View attachment 271119

I'll show pics of my hair tomorrow.  Taking my insomniac butt to bed


----------



## beauti (Aug 1, 2014)

iVR said:


> How'd your hair feel at the end of the day?



*it was just okay  I think I will just keep cowashing frequently for the moisture until I get those products you recommended. I cowashed yesterday and left the conditioner in (tresseme naturals), sealed with oil, then added little eco styler to stretch for a bun*


----------



## lookingforkeona (Aug 1, 2014)

How big does youe fro have to be to be out of the twa phase?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 1, 2014)

LOOK WHAT I DID!


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Aug 2, 2014)

Forgot about my monthaversy of my BC. July 4th made my third month of being natural since my BC. At first I felt like I wasn't seeing the growth cause my twist outs and puffs pretty much looks the same size which was a little discouraging. Wasn't until I decided to do a LC that I saw that my lil fro is actually making some progress. I guess I just have really bad shrinkage to the point where I'm gone have to have significant growth before I see a difference in how my twist outs and puffs look. The last two collages are pretty much the same as the first except they include shots of my growth in the back of my hair. That's my area that always seems to grow in the slowest. I'm excited to see what it's gone look like by my 6th month mark.  
Edited to say sorry the pics may be small. I don't know how to make them bigger from this Note 3


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 2, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Forgot about my monthaversy of my BC. July 4th made my third month of being natural since my BC. At first I felt like I wasn't seeing the growth cause my twist outs and puffs pretty much looks the same size which was a little discouraging. Wasn't until I decided to do a LC that I saw that my lil fro is actually making some progress. I guess I just have really bad shrinkage to the point where I'm gone have to have significant growth before I see a difference in how my twist outs and puffs look. The last two collages are pretty much the same as the first except they include shots of my growth in the back of my hair. That's my area that always seems to grow in the slowest. I'm excited to see what it's gone look like by my 6th month mark. Edited to say sorry the pics may be small. I don't know how to make them bigger from this Note 3


I'm right there with ya on the shrinkage.  I BC-ed on May 11. I've been taking pics each month on the 11th so that I can hopefully see a change, Lawd knows I'm not going to notice it daily because I'm getting about 80% shrinkage.   Whats your regi?


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Aug 2, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm right there with ya on the shrinkage.  I BC-ed on May 11. I've been taking pics each month on the 11th so that I can hopefully see a change, Lawd knows I'm not going to notice it daily because I'm getting about 80% shrinkage.   Whats your regi?



I must be getting about 80% shrinkage as well. My regi is pretty simple. I protective style a lot in braids or sew-ins which I don't leave in too long cause I have fine thin hair. Out of protective styles I shampoo once a week or I don't shampoo I'll use a Co wash either As I Am Coconut Co wash or Cantu's Co wash. I deep condition with every wash with a plastic cap. Moisturize and seal daily and primarily wear twist outs/puffs. I just started incorporating aloe vera juice in my regimen by mixing equal parts with water in my spray bottle. I spray my hair with this prior to applying my moisturizer and so far my hair is liking it,  nice and soft.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 2, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> I must be getting about 80% shrinkage as well. My regi is pretty simple. I protective style a lot in braids or sew-ins which I don't leave in too long cause I have fine thin hair. Out of protective styles I shampoo once a week or I don't shampoo I'll use a Co wash either As I Am Coconut Co wash or Cantu's Co wash. I deep condition with every wash with a plastic cap. Moisturize and seal daily and primarily wear twist outs/puffs. I just started incorporating aloe vera juice in my regimen by mixing equal parts with water in my spray bottle. I spray my hair with this prior to applying my moisturizer and so far my hair is liking it,  nice and soft.


I don't have a real regi yet...I've tried all sorts of stuff but I really don't like my hair in a Twistout yet.  I'm gonna have to try the AVJ/water combo.  I've been struggling to get soft dry hair.  It feels wonderful while it's wet or damp but I'm still not satisfied with the way it feels after it's completely dry.  I have to co-wash daily or I look a mess.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Aug 2, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I don't have a real regi yet...I've tried all sorts of stuff but I really don't like my hair in a Twistout yet.  I'm gonna have to try the AVJ/water combo.  I've been struggling to get soft dry hair.  It feels wonderful while it's wet or damp but I'm still not satisfied with the way it feels after it's completely dry.  I have to co-wash daily or I look a mess.


 
That's how I was the first time I went natural. I couldn't for the life of me get my hair to feel moisturized and soft after drying. It always felt rough and dry. What helped me solve that this time around is wetting my hair before moisturizing. Not soaking wet but misting the water/AVJ first or just plain water and making sure I seal with a sealant heavy enough for my hair. If you have real thick hair you may need to seal with something heavier like a butter or heavier oil like castor oil instead of something light like grapeseed and coconut. What are you currently doing to your hair?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 2, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> That's how I was the first time I went natural. I couldn't for the life of me get my hair to feel moisturized and soft after drying. It always felt rough and dry. What helped me solve that this time around is wetting my hair before moisturizing. Not soaking wet but misting the water/AVJ first or just plain water and making sure I seal with a sealant heavy enough for my hair. If you have real thick hair you may need to seal with something heavier like a butter or heavier oil like castor oil instead of something light like grapeseed and coconut. What are you currently doing to your hair?


Daily co-wash using Wen or Carol's Daughter, add a little bit of the conditioner as a leave-in and add either Eco Olive oil, KCCC or my fav KCS and finish with some Jane Carter Nourish & Shine.  I sleep in a satin bonnet but I never get 2nd day hair.


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 2, 2014)

During my last transition my hair used to be very dry. This transition around I realised that my hair needed to be watered (shampooed/conditioned or water rinsed) everyday or every other day. I believe that it takes time for the hair to get used to the moisture from the water. Some women say washing makes their hair dry but I think that the hair needs to get used to the water.

It's like my Mum's large plant in the living room. Mum went on a vacation for three weeks and my Dad didn't water it and the soil was mad dry. When she came back she was so upset. She began watering it lightly everyday and the first two weeks the soil was still very dry and it seemed like nothing was picking up but then eventually the soil began to get moist and began to sprout new plants and the old leaves began to look better. I think this is why I decided to shave my hair this time around I felt that my new hair would better respond to my washing it everyday and it wouldn't take much time for my hair to adapt.

My cousin who is natural and only washes every week, her hair is mad dry. And products over the course of the week is not enough. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## lookingforkeona (Aug 3, 2014)

My twa is looking really full right now! 

ETA bigger pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 3, 2014)

I got my permed ends cut off yesterday. This is what it looks like today.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm chopping the rest of my hair off


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 3, 2014)

So I cut a whole heap of hair. Much more than I actually intended... So I'm basically starting over again lol


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Aug 3, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Daily co-wash using Wen or Carol's Daughter, add a little bit of the conditioner as a leave-in and add either Eco Olive oil, KCCC or my fav KCS and finish with some Jane Carter Nourish & Shine.  I sleep in a satin bonnet but I never get 2nd day hair.



Are the conditioners you're leaving meant go be used as rinse out conditioners?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 3, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Are the conditioners you're leaving meant go be used as rinse out conditioners?



That's how I do it. I use Aussie moist rinse out cond as a leave in diluted with a bit of water


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 3, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Are the conditioners you're leaving meant go be used as rinse out conditioners?


 Yes...I was trying to do a modified version of the Dickey method without the drippy hair.  I just use a bit of the same co-wash.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 3, 2014)

Here's my new look. Feeling like big perm up in this piece lol. I went WAY shorter than I planned. But oh wells yeah lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Here's my new look. Feeling like big perm up in this piece lol. I went WAY shorter than I planned. But oh wells yeah lol


You so crazy!  Lol. I love it!


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Aug 5, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Yes...I was trying to do a modified version of the Dickey method without the drippy hair.  I just use a bit of the same co-wash.



That could be an issue. Some people's hairs doesn't react well to leaving in rinse out conditioners. I tried it once and my hair would always dry hard and I had a bad case of itchy scalp. Could've been the conditioner I was using but I never tried again with a different one


----------



## nisemac (Aug 6, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235  i'm beginning to think some of us are must meant to stay twas.

i'd say 80% of the time, i'm content with my hair short. its that other 20% of the time that gets me feenin' to let it grow, and then gets impatient with the growing time...and the shrinkage.

my shrinkage is no joke. i swear my hair doesn't shrink, it goes back into my scalp.


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 6, 2014)

nisemac said:


> Mz.MoMo5235  i'm beginning to think some of us are must meant to stay twas.
> 
> i'd say 80% of the time, i'm content with my hair short. its that other 20% of the time that gets me feenin' to let it grow, and then gets impatient with the growing time...and the shrinkage.
> 
> my shrinkage is no joke. *i swear my hair doesn't shrink, it goes back into my scalp*.



LOL! 

I love short hair but I wear my hair straight....I am transitioning.

The other night before washing I played around with gels, leave in etc for a curly short fro.......my back is almost fully natural so that curled nicely but my sides and top still have relaxed ends........my poor DH who does not understand "shrinkage" asked "Did you cut your hair?" when I said "No" he kept saying "yes you did, yes you did"  he is so used to either my relaxed straight and curled/styled hair or my transitioning hair the same way that he does not know nor understand my hair in its "natural" state.

How do you deal with that, get your dh or SO or others to understand and accept your hair not being "straight"?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 6, 2014)

nisemac said:


> Mz.MoMo5235  i'm beginning to think some of us are must meant to stay twas.
> 
> i'd say 80% of the time, i'm content with my hair short. its that other 20% of the time that gets me feenin' to let it grow, and then gets impatient with the growing time...and the shrinkage.
> 
> my shrinkage is no joke. i swear my hair doesn't shrink, it goes back into my scalp.



YASSSS! I am not alone! I swear mine is 10%! I had been feenin for short hair since last oct lol.  My hair thinning was the perfect excuse for me to cut lol. 

But that 10% has a scrong (yes SCRONG!) pimp hand so I dont know what to do lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 6, 2014)

MzRhonda said:


> How do you deal with that, get your dh or SO or others to understand and accept your hair not being "straight"?



I found that most men are way more accepting of our natural hair than we give them credit for.  Most times they feed off our own reaction to it. So if you're wishy washy about it he will be too. If you're confident and own it, they love it. 

And when I say they love it I really mean it. As naturals we open up a whole new relationship with our hair for them. It looks, feels, and smells different. And men find that very attractive.  In addition as naturals we tend to let our SO play in our hair more, something that black men often learn early on is a no no. So they become more intimate with our hair.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Aug 8, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I found that most men are way more accepting of our natural hair than we give them credit for.  Most times they feed off our own reaction to it. So if you're wishy washy about it he will be too. If you're confident and own it, they love it.
> 
> And when I say they love it I really mean it. As naturals we open up a whole new relationship with our hair for them. It looks, feels, and smells different. And men find that very attractive.  In addition as naturals we tend to let our SO play in our hair more, something that black men often learn early on is a no no. So they become more intimate with our hair.



I can't agree with what you said more. I work at Amazon and it's over 2000 people there daily. I've been working back there for about 4 months now but my birthday has been in protective styles since I've been there. Started in March BCed in April and been on a sew-in and then jumbo Senegalese twists right after. I wore my hair out for the first time these past two weeks and I was expecting less attention. There's a few guys that casually flirt at work and was expecting this to stop with the stigma of black men not liking natural hair which is kind of true to an extent. But to my surprise I got a lot of positive feed back from my hair from men my age and older/younger guys. I feel like it's just what you said. If you're confident and rock your hair with confidence then men will be more open to it. My daughter's father hated that I cut my hair the first time I went natural but once it started to grow he grew to love it. The guy that I'm currently dating was the same. When he first saw me with my natural hair he cracked his 'nappy' jokes etc but later that night we were chilling watching a movie and he started to play in it out of curiosity and when I tell ya the man sat there the whole movie with his hands in my hair lol. It just takes them some getting used to.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Aug 9, 2014)

Did my first ever wash and go today. I was nervous about doing it because I didn't know how it would turn out. I used As I Am Coconut CoWash, their leave in conditioner and their coil and curling jelly. After cowashing I applied the stylers while still in the shower on soaking wet hair and then shook my hair to help define the curls. My hair is still really short so I pulled it up into a puff to dry instead of leaving it loose. I must say I loved the results I achieved with these products. It didn't dry very hard, crunchy or stiff and still had lots of movement if I shook my head. The 1st pic is my hair still wet before I pulled it into a puff. All photos after are my hair dry and pulled up.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 9, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Did my first ever wash and go today. I was nervous about doing it because I didn't know how it would turn out. I used As I Am Coconut CoWash, their leave in conditioner and their coil and curling jelly. After cowashing I applied the stylers while still in the shower on soaking wet hair and then shook my hair to help define the curls. My hair is still really short so I pulled it up into a puff to dry instead of leaving it loose. I must say I loved the results I achieved with these products. It didn't dry very hard, crunchy or stiff and still had lots of movement if I shook my head. The 1st pic is my hair still wet before I pulled it into a puff. All photos after are my hair dry and pulled up.


I love your results, too!  I can't seem to get my hair into a puff like that to save my soul.  I guess my hair is still too short.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Aug 9, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I love your results, too!  I can't seem to get my hair into a puff like that to save my soul.  I guess my hair is still too short.



You probably can. I use a knee high to make my puffs. I just cut the ends off them, place it on my forehead right below my hair line and cross the ends in the back and pull the two ends to tighten it or until it gets into a nice size puff. Once I get it how I like it I tie it and tuck the loose ends.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 9, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> You probably can. I use a knee high to make my puffs. I just cut the ends off them, place it on my forehead right below my hair line and cross the ends in the back and pull the two ends to tighten it or until it gets into a nice size puff. Once I get it how I like it I tie it and tuck the loose ends.


Okay, then, my head must not be shaped right because it slips right off after I tie it!  LOL...I have a stack of cute headbands too but no luck with them either.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 9, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Okay, then, my head must not be shaped right because it slips right off after I tie it!  LOL...I have a stack of cute headbands too but no luck with them either.



I cant either. I think the back of my head is flat or something lol


----------



## Divine. (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm so sad  I'm not sure how it happened, but I developed a small bald spot within the last few days. Alopecia runs in my family, so I'm devastated. I'm talking edges snatched all the way back. What should I do?


----------



## meka72 (Aug 10, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I'm so sad  I'm not sure how it happened, but I developed a small bald spot within the last few days. Alopecia runs in my family, so I'm devastated. I'm talking edges snatched all the way back. What should I do?



Go to the dermatologist if you can. There may be some treatment to help. In the meantime, I've read that Jamaican black castor oil or regular castor oil works. Maybe you could massage that into your scalp. 

I have a form of alopecia and am currently using verdeso foam topically and a strong antibiotic monodox when I remember. My derm thinks that I have general inflammation in my body, which may or may not be associated with a thyroid imbalance. I'm jacked up. 

Maybe it would be helpful to have some blood work done?

I hope things wok out for you. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Divine. (Aug 10, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Go to the dermatologist if you can. There may be some treatment to help. In the meantime, I've read that Jamaican black castor oil or regular castor oil works. Maybe you could massage that into your scalp.
> 
> I have a form of alopecia and am currently using verdeso foam topically and a strong antibiotic monodox when I remember. My derm thinks that I have general inflammation in my body, which may or may not be associated with a thyroid imbalance. I'm jacked up.
> 
> ...



I am definitely going to take this advice. My mom, sister, aunt, and grandmother all suffer from severe alopecia. I want to stop this before it gets any worse. I'm thinking about getting the Bosley hair growth treatment. I saw it in Ulta, but put it down because I wanted to do some more research first. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## meka72 (Aug 10, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I am definitely going to take this advice. My mom, sister, aunt, and grandmother all suffer from severe alopecia. I want to stop this before it gets any worse. I'm thinking about getting the Bosley hair growth treatment. I saw it in Ulta, but put it down because I wanted to do some more research first. Thanks for the advice!



I understand what you're going through. Please report back with your plan of action.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Okay, then, my head must not be shaped right because it slips right off after I tie it!  LOL...I have a stack of cute headbands too but no luck with them either.


Update:  I gave it a go and must have tied it too dang tight.  I couldn't keep the thing on for more than an hour because it gave me a headache!  No puff for me.  LOL


----------



## Divine. (Aug 11, 2014)

Bald spot or not, I'm not gonna let this take down my self esteem! Still proudly rocking my TWA. You can kinda see the area where it's not as full, but thankfully I just have to move some pieces around to make it work.This is today's wash and go.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 11, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Bald spot or not, I'm not gonna let this take down my self esteem! Still proudly rocking my TWA. You can kinda see the area where it's not as full, but thankfully I just have to move some pieces around to make it work.This is today's wash and go.



Looks cute!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 11, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Bald spot or not, I'm not gonna let this take down my self esteem! Still proudly rocking my TWA. You can kinda see the area where it's not as full, but thankfully I just have to move some pieces around to make it work.This is today's wash and go.


Very pretty.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 11, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Bald spot or not, I'm not gonna let this take down my self esteem! Still proudly rocking my TWA. You can kinda see the area where it's not as full, but thankfully I just have to move some pieces around to make it work.This is today's wash and go.



I love your entire look! Rock it!


----------



## meka72 (Aug 11, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Bald spot or not, I'm not gonna let this take down my self esteem! Still proudly rocking my TWA. You can kinda see the area where it's not as full, but thankfully I just have to move some pieces around to make it work.This is today's wash and go.



I agree with the other ladies. You look cute!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Bald spot or not, I'm not gonna let this take down my self esteem! Still proudly rocking my TWA. You can kinda see the area where it's not as full, but thankfully I just have to move some pieces around to make it work.This is today's wash and go.


Your curls are too cute!


----------



## Divine. (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you ladies! I really appreciate it. I'm gonna try and document my growth progress with the front of my hair. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Thank you ladies! I really appreciate it. I'm gonna try and document my growth progress with the front of my hair. I hope all goes well.


I was 3 months post BC yesterday.  I committed to taking a LC picture or two or three on the 10th of each month to document my growth. I think I will notice a difference, or at least I hope I will, in another couple of months or so.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Aug 11, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Bald spot or not, I'm not gonna let this take down my self esteem! Still proudly rocking my TWA. You can kinda see the area where it's not as full, but thankfully I just have to move some pieces around to make it work.This is today's wash and go.



Pretty!!!!


----------



## Lynn84 (Aug 17, 2014)

Took my box braids down this morning.  My little fro is trying to grow.



ETA: Shrinkage is a b***h!


----------



## Lynn84 (Aug 18, 2014)

****deleted***


----------



## Sholapie (Aug 20, 2014)

I feel like im out of the/my awkward length stage. I stretched my hair by fluffing a twistout and loved it!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 22, 2014)

While my hair is shorter I've decided to dabble in wearing bigger and different earrings. I usually lwill just wear the same earrings over and over. I got a couple in the mail yesterday. So today is my first time wearing big earrings since high school. I am really feeling them and my hair today


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 23, 2014)

My hair and I are not friends right now.  I dont know whats going on with it but I'm so through


----------



## Divine. (Aug 24, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> My hair and I are not friends right now.  I dont know whats going on with it but I'm so through



I feel you. That's why I will forever be in the TWA stage  I'm thankful my hair has been cooperating a little better though.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 24, 2014)

The good news...I'm growing out of the TWA stage...the bad news...I'm still in the awkward I-don't-have-a-clue-what-to-do-with-my-hair stage.  I need some waist length hair with the quickness.  Saw a Youtube vid about oil rinsing and don't think it is for me...I did finger coils after the rinse and they are greasy, I could fry a few things!  I think I missed the mark.


----------



## Divine. (Aug 24, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> The good news...I'm growing out of the TWA stage...the bad news...I'm still in the awkward I-don't-have-a-clue-what-to-do-with-my-hair stage.  I need some waist length hair with the quickness.  Saw a Youtube vid about oil rinsing and don't think it is for me...I did finger coils after the rinse and they are greasy, I could fry a few things!  I think I missed the mark.



I stopped trying to keep up with all these techniques. I was gonna try that max hydration method out, but then I realized I have no hair! When my hair was longer it responded more positively to things like that. Now...not so much. I'll experiment more once I get some length.


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 25, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> The good news...I'm growing out of the TWA stage...the bad news...I'm still in the awkward I-don't-have-a-clue-what-to-do-with-my-hair stage.  I need some waist length hair with the quickness.  Saw a Youtube vid about oil rinsing and don't think it is for me...I did finger coils after the rinse and they are greasy, I could fry a few things!  I think I missed the mark.



Cattypus1 did you apply conditioner after applying the oil? That step helps excess oil rinse away.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 25, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Cattypus1 did you apply conditioner after applying the oil? That step helps excess oil rinse away.


I didn't apply a rinse out, I applied a leave-in. I guess I missed that step.  I will definitely try it again and this time I will add the conditioner step.  Thanks for that info.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 25, 2014)

I can't do oil rinses either.  I can't wait to get out of this awkward stage. I forgot how much I hated this length.  Cant wait for another few months when my hair is longer :/


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I can't do oil rinses either.  I can't wait to get out of this awkward stage. I forgot how much I hated this length.  Cant wait for another few months when my hair is longer :/


Right there with ya!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 26, 2014)

I may try to hot comb tomorrow and see if I can style it straight.  I just need to stop looking like a toddler

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 26, 2014)

I am so not feeling this in between stage! I do not like puffs. I think the wigs will make a reappearance soon.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 28, 2014)

So my fro is on the grow since my last cut in April. I'm dying to cut it again cause it's just too damn easy and carefree! By October i'll be braiding and twisting again, and i'm not so sure how I feel about that yet.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 28, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I was 3 months post BC yesterday. I committed to taking a LC picture or two or three on the 10th of each month to document my growth. I think I will notice a difference, or at least I hope I will, in another couple of months or so.


 
That's a good idea. I may do the same thing. It could give me some encouragement


----------



## Divine. (Aug 28, 2014)

Starting to get the cut bug. I think I did more damage to my hair than I had anticipated over the year. I wasn't really taking care of it up until a month or two ago. I kind want to big chop and start fresh


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 28, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Starting to get the cut bug. I think I did more damage to my hair than I had anticipated over the year. I wasn't really taking care of it up until a month or two ago. I kind want to big chop and start fresh



What happened? Your hair looks good to me. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 28, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Starting to get the cut bug. I think I did more damage to my hair than I had anticipated over the year. I wasn't really taking care of it up until a month or two ago. I kind want to big chop and start fresh



Your hair is so lovely though! Are you sure there's damage? Or you just have itchy scissor fingers? *side eyes*

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## Divine. (Aug 28, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> What happened? Your hair looks good to me.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



Looks are deceiving  It's really just one part of my head that's annoying me. A long time ago I put a texturizer on the back my head (not the top) and my hair hasn't been the same since. It is dry and frizz central. I have been growing it out for awhile so I think most of the damage is gone. 

However...I used two permanent colors within 3 weeks of each other some time after that and I think that's what really did my hair in. It's only my crown that's giving me excessive problems. It's dry, the curl pattern is jacked, and it tangles easily.

I made an appointment just in case. If I chicken out, I'll just get it styled.


----------



## Divine. (Aug 28, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Your hair is so lovely though! Are you sure there's damage? Or you just have itchy scissor fingers? *side eyes*  Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos



No it's damaged  Just the one part at my crown. I think I'm just gonna see what my stylist can do to help me cope with it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 28, 2014)

My crown is being a jerk as well.  Its super dry and kinda straight o_o I have no clue why though.  My hair hates me right now

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## Divine. (Aug 28, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> My crown is being a jerk as well.  Its super dry and kinda straight o_o I have no clue why though.  My hair hates me right now  Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos



Omg I'm glad it's not just me. My crown is being ridiculous right now!


----------



## nisemac (Aug 28, 2014)

i have issues with my crown too. i think its because the texture is so different from the rest of my head. i've got soft, fine strands in the front and nape, and coarse, medium ones in the crown.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Aug 29, 2014)

Been gone from this thread for a minute.  Been busy with work and my DD started school on the 20th. Got my hair done today and my stylist blew it out to prepare for my hairstyle and I was shocked at how big my fro was. Here's my hair at my BC and at 4 months post. Always looks as if it's not growing much but taking pictures really helps you see the difference.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Aug 29, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> My crown is being a jerk as well.  Its super dry and kinda straight o_o I have no clue why though.  My hair hates me right now
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos



My crown is always super dry as well but it's also one of the fastest growing parts of my hair because I baby it the most. I think it's because the crown of your head is hit the most by the elements especially the sun. So for me I apply most of moisturizer to my crown and seal it with a heavier sealant. I also add more deep conditioner to that section as well. These things have seem to be helping


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm trying to find a new leave in to moisturize my crown. My usual leave in no longer works (using Aussie moist rinse out cond as leave in), CD hair butter isnt working, raw shea butter isnt working, hair grease isnt working, and all of my oils arent working.  My crown gets stupid dry usually the day after wash day (using the CD hair butter.  Everything else my crown feels terrible about 3-5hrs after hair has fully air dried).  Oddly enough the rest of my hair is thriving with what ever I use.

This all started when I moved to a new town. Makes me wonder if its the water or something.

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## Divine. (Aug 31, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm trying to find a new leave in to moisturize my crown. My usual leave in no longer works (using Aussie moist rinse out cond as leave in), CD hair butter isnt working, raw shea butter isnt working, hair grease isnt working, and all of my oils arent working.  My crown gets stupid dry usually the day after wash day (using the CD hair butter.  Everything else my crown feels terrible about 3-5hrs after hair has fully air dried).  Oddly enough the rest of my hair is thriving with what ever I use.
> 
> This all started when I moved to a new town. Makes me wonder if its the water or something.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos



I was experimenting this weekend and I think I found a combination that worked (so far). I always put a curl cream or moisturizing butter after my leave in, but this time I applied more product on the crown. I also added one pump of Wen 613 onto my crown (just for good measure ). I must say, my crown has been tangle free and moisturized. 

I hope this wasn't a fluke though...I had a serious wash and detangling session Friday and Saturday. This crown was getting moisturized whether it wanted to or not!  My efforts have paid off so far.


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 1, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Bald spot or not, I'm not gonna let this take down my self esteem! Still proudly rocking my TWA. You can kinda see the area where it's not as full, but thankfully I just have to move some pieces around to make it work.This is today's wash and go.



I love the curls what did you do and use to achieve this look? My front is a little shorter than yours divine


----------



## Divine. (Sep 2, 2014)

MzRhonda Didn't see your notification! I used Kinky Curly Curling Custard as my styler and used Curl Solutions Curl Keeper as my finisher.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 6, 2014)

I might have found something to help with my dry crown.  I'm using cantu shea butter leave in topped with SM curl enhancing smoothie.  My crown is less dry but its still not as moisturized as the rest of my hair.  Still dont know whats causing the dry crown but I'm wishing it would stop right about now.

I'm hoping with time it will become more moisturized but not sure about that.  I really hope its not a temp fix and gets all straw like after a few wks of use!

Also these cause way more shrinkage than I'm used to.  While at this length I'm not the biggest fan of shrinkage but when my hair gets longer I will enjoy this shrinkage so long as the prods keep up with moisture long term


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Sep 6, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I might have found something to help with my dry crown.  I'm using cantu shea butter leave in topped with SM curl enhancing smoothie.  My crown is less dry but its still not as moisturized as the rest of my hair.  Still dont know whats causing the dry crown but I'm wishing it would stop right about now.
> 
> I'm hoping with time it will become more moisturized but not sure about that.  I really hope its not a temp fix and gets all straw like after a few wks of use!
> 
> Also these cause way more shrinkage than I'm used to.  While at this length I'm not the biggest fan of shrinkage but when my hair gets longer I will enjoy this shrinkage so long as the prods keep up with moisture long term



What are you using to seal with?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 6, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> What are you using to seal with?




I'm taking a mini break from sealing as that seemed to make things worse.  I honestly dont know what going on with my hair.  Everything that has worked for me during my transition and years of being natural no longer seems to be working.  I have had the same reggie for so long that I'm a bit out of the loop with stuff.

First I was sealing with my usual oil mix (evco, ovoo, castor oil, eo all mixed) but it didnt make any difference.  I thought maybe my hair magically developed an aversion to evco (has I often see people say their hair can not handle that much evco and it makes their hair hard) even though I've been using it for YEARS.  So I switched to just evoo and castor oil, then just plain evoo.

In another thread someone was saying it might be a protein issue.  I guess the cantu stuff is high in protein?  

I'm rocking 3rd day hair right now and my crown still feels pretty good with the cantu.  Still not as moisturized as the rest of my hair, but no longer like straw/crows nest.  It even has curls again.  But its still not feeling normal.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 6, 2014)

When was your last clarify? ^^^^Mz.MoMo5235?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 6, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> When was your last clarify? ^^^^@Mz.MoMo5235?



I clarified monthly/every other month.  However when the dryness started I stopped thinking I was clarifying too often. But that didnt help so then I started to clarify every 2wks (because I started to use hair grease to see if that helped the dryness) and that did nothing as well.  I have decided as of a few days ago to go back to doing it on a monthly to every other month basis though.


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 6, 2014)

First time wash and go.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 7, 2014)

I'll be 6 months post in 7 days!!!! I can't believe it, and honestly I don't know if my hair is growing on pace or slow . I might be stunting my retention by only washing once a week and barely moisturizing in between. It's time to buckle down. 

Starting this week, I will cowash every other day, DC 1x a week, and shampoo every other week. Hopefully I'll see some improvement soon


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 9, 2014)

Well I'm officially sporting a TWA. I think I am in shock right now. 

1. BC date - today! (9/9/2014)

2. Hair type/ describe your hair - I think I'm considered a 4c. I have very tiny curls. They are defined, but very small.

3. Reggie/Products - I will have to figure out a regimen. Right now my plan is to do regular co-washes and minimal shampooing (maybe once a month) and do wash n gos with eco gel and maybe mousse.

4. Goal(s) - my goal is to grow my hair as long as it will get and to not put anymore chemicals on it.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 9, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Well I'm officially sporting a TWA. I think I am in shock right now.   1. BC date - today! (9/9/2014)  2. Hair type/ describe your hair - I think I'm considered a 4c. I have very tiny curls. They are defined, but very small.  3. Reggie/Products - I will have to figure out a regimen. Right now my plan is to do regular co-washes and minimal shampooing (maybe once a month) and do wash. n gos with eco gel and maybe mousse.  Goal(s) - my goal is to grow my hair as long as it will get and to not put anymore chemicals on it.


Congratulations.  Please upload some pictures. How long did you transition if any?  How much hair do you have?  Did you cut it yourself or did someone else?  Do you have any experience with natural hair. I ended my transition after a little over a year of transition on 8/2/14.


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 9, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Congratulations.  Please upload some pictures. How long did you transition if any?  How much hair do you have?  Did you cut it yourself or did someone else?  Do you have any experience with natural hair. I ended my transition after a little over a year of transition on 8/2/14.



Thank you! I will definitely take tons of pics when I get home. My last relaxer was sometime in June, so I guess about 2-3 months? I don't have very much hair at all.  I did get it tapered so it would have a style, so it's a lot shorter on the back and sides. I had it professionally done. I don't have much experience with natural hair. I didn't get a perm until around junior high or so, but back then I was getting it professionally straightened every two weeks and didn't do very much to it myself. I'm excited about the journey!


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 9, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Thank you! I will definitely take tons of pics when I get home. My last relaxer was sometime in June, so I guess about 2-3 months? I don't have very much hair at all.  I did get it tapered so it would have a style, so it's a lot shorter on the back and sides. I had it professionally done. I don't have much experience with natural hair. I didn't get a perm until around junior high or so, but back then I was getting it professionally straightened every  two weeks and didn't do very much to it myself. I'm excited about the journey!


Your welcome.  I don't have experience with natural hair or perm hair for that matter either I've always gone to salon every two weeks.  I never. Had the desire to do anything with hair until now. Since I've got my hair cut I've decided to cut down on salon visits to once a month. I really want to learn to do my hair myself with minimum salon visits for color, trims or straightening.


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 9, 2014)

My friend just took a pic to send to hubby and I looked at it and totally freaked out! i have no hair!!  OMG! What was I thinking!?!!? erplexed


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 9, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> My friend just took a pic to send to hubby and I looked at it and totally freaked out! i have no hair!!  OMG! What was I thinking!?!!? erplexed


Aw sending you a hug. Hopefully it will grow on you in a few days.


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 9, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Aw sending you a hug. Hopefully it will grow on you in a few days.



Thank you. DH has responded quite well to it. He has said I look good, I look cute, and that I wear it well.  Maybe once I get home and can play around with it and put on makeup and whatnot I will like it more. I have never had my hair this short, so it was a shock to see myself with short hair. I'm getting interesting responses at work. Almost all of the people that have commented have said it looks nice and that it suits me. Then there are people who are acting like they don't even notice.  So weird.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 9, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Thank you. DH has responded quite well to it. He has said I look good, I look cute, and that I wear it well.  Maybe once I get home and can play around with it and put on makeup and whatnot I will like it more. I have never had my hair this short, so it was a shock to see myself with short hair. I'm getting interesting responses at work. Almost all of the people that have commented have said it looks nice and that it suits me. Then there are people who are acting like they don't even notice.  So weird.


Glad he likes it. Ultimately you and his opinions are the only ones that matter. This is the shortest hair I've ever had I had to adjust to it. I've started wearing big earrings and necklaces. I don't wear makeup so I've just been wearing different earring and necklace combinations. I'm looking forward to longer hair though.


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 9, 2014)

Wanted to share pics! Dd said I look like a boy. Kinda shot down my confidence a bit.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 9, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Wanted to share pics! Dd said I look like a boy. Kinda shot down my confidence a bit.



I think you look great! My hair has been that length many times and the focus really is on your face. You have a pretty face and your hair just highlights that.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 9, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Wanted to share pics! Dd said I look like a boy. Kinda shot down my confidence a bit.



You look amazing! ! The cut accentuate ur pretty face.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 9, 2014)

gabulldawg you look amazing just have fun with this stage.


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks, ladies. I am very self conscious because I've never had my hair this short. So dd shook me. When we were going to dinner she told me I needed to go get a wig because no one wants to see my bald head. She said it three or four times. Dh tried to correct her. I know kids are black and white and are big on societal norms and she's not used to seeing women with short/no hair. I may show her some pics today. 

I honestly thought about going to get a wig and I honestly haven't completely ruled it out yet. But I have to remember that part of the reason I'm doing this is for her. I don't want her to grow up thinking that she needs chemicals or weave/wigs to be beautiful.


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 10, 2014)

gabulldawg You look great ! You re so pretty !


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 10, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Thanks, ladies. I am very self conscious because I've never had my hair this short. So dd shook me. When we were going to dinner she told me I needed to go get a wig because no one wants to see my bald head. She said it three or four times. Dh tried to correct her. I know kids are black and white and are big on societal norms and she's not used to seeing women with short/no hair. I may show her some pics today.
> 
> I honestly thought about going to get a wig and I honestly haven't completely ruled it out yet. But I have to remember that part of the reason I'm doing this is for her. I don't want her to grow up thinking that she needs chemicals or weave/wigs to be beautiful.



Hi. You have a great face. Congrats. 

I shaved my hair in May much shorter than yours. I have been short before but not as short as in May. It took me a while to get used to. I have received mostly positive comments and mostly from men black and white. I must say children in the beginning were like huh? But you know that is this society with its messed up norms about women with short hair. 

It takes a while to feel completely comfortable and not want to run towards the nearest wig store or get some hair extensions but you have to be patient. Like anything else your hair will bear fruit and you will discover the true essence of your self esteem. But if you feel that uncomfortable then a wig may help however, it may just end up being a crutch and could set back your hair goals.

I am almost at month four and I am like grow already!!!!But for me it has helped me to really understand my hair much better and I am liking my hair each day. My advice just keep affirming yourself and just wait for another six months and you will be amazed at where you started off from. 

Just be gentle with your hair and keep your moisture regiment up so your afro doesn't look and feel extra dry.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Guinan (Sep 10, 2014)

Im still not that comfortable wearing my twa yet either. Im gradually wearing it out. I wear it out on the weekends & wear a wig during the week. 

I can't wait to get to SL. I think ill be comfortable then.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 10, 2014)

Started back wearing my wigs. My TWA is too big to WNG and too short to ponytail


----------



## bronzephoenix (Sep 10, 2014)

6 months ago today I went from MBL to TWA! 

The first pic is immediately after putting the scissors down on March 10th. It was a bit stretched & 100% dry. 

The second is my freshly co-washed hair this morning, September 10th. It was un-manipulated & still very wet. 

The sides are now actually SL & the back is more like CBL.This was my last major cut before going for terminal length. Making progress and enjoying every stage of growth this time around!  




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Sep 10, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Wanted to share pics! Dd said I look like a boy. Kinda shot down my confidence a bit.



You look GORGEOUS! DD will thank you later 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 10, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> 6 months ago today I went from MBL to TWA!
> 
> The first pic is immediately after putting the scissors down on March 10th. It was a bit stretched & 100% dry.
> 
> ...



That was good growth. Beautiful pics. Any tips?


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement, ladies! I showed dd some pictures of "bald" ladies yesterday. I don't know what she thought.  I have played around with my hair today since I'm off. I moisturized it really well. I went out and bought some aloe Vera juice and mixed it with water. I sprayed that then applied curl enhancing smoothie, then some oil, and then some Eco styler gel. I blow dried my hair on cool for 10 minutes. It definitely looks a lot more moisturized. I can see my small curls forming. When I got my hair cut the stylist shampooed my hair afterward and I think that contributed to some dryness. I think I've mentioned that I'm on the no shampoo regimen and plan to continue that to improve moisture. 

I don't know if it's because my hair looks better, but I'm feeling it more today. I'm looking forward to watching it grow!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 11, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> 6 months ago today I went from MBL to TWA!
> 
> The first pic is immediately after putting the scissors down on March 10th. It was a bit stretched & 100% dry.
> 
> ...


 
OMG! Your growth is AWESOME & inspiring


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 11, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Wanted to share pics! Dd said I look like a boy. Kinda shot down my confidence a bit.



That's cute .


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 11, 2014)

Just wanted to share a pic of my moisturized twa. Looks a lot better! Hope to up the moisture even more once I do my first dc and get on a regimen. It seems like in struggling most with dryness around my edges. Is that normal?


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 11, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of my moisturized twa. Looks a lot better! Hope to up the moisture even more once I do my first dc and get on a regimen. It seems like in struggling most with dryness around my edges. Is that normal?




Are you high porosity?

I began to notice changes in my hair once my hair became water trained. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 11, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> Are you high porosity?  I began to notice changes in my hair once my hair became water trained.  Best, Almond Eyes



I have no idea.  How do I figure that out?


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 11, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> I have no idea.  How do I figure that out?




If you are high porosity like me your hair is naturally dry. My hair is also fine.

For me, for three months every morning I washed my hair with Dr. Bonner's mild baby unscented soap and conditioned afterwards. I only used kinky curly knot today diluted leave in. At first my hair was very dry at first. But then I stuck with it. Now my hair loves water and thrives on it. 

I began to notice that my hair started to become very moist and stayed that way. Now, I condition wash everyday and only shampoo and condition weekly. When I co wash I do not need to put globs of conditioner in my hair. I only use lots of conditioner when I am shampooing my hair. 

I would not use any blow dryers on your hair right now. You don't need it. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## ckisland (Sep 12, 2014)

gabulldawg, Oh My Goodness, you look gorgeous !!!!!! You looks so regal  . Welcome to the Natural Side  

If it makes you feel any better about you DD, my mom said I should wear a hat so people won't think I have cancer when I BC'd . Now she says that it grew on her, and that she's going to cut hers all off too one day. I've even gotten a few compliments from her . You're doing such a brave thing for her; she just doesn't realize it yet .


----------



## ckisland (Sep 12, 2014)

I wore my first post-BC twistout today, and I love it!!!!!! One thing I need to remember is that smoothing/curling cremes are my friend, and butters are not. Yay for another styling option!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 12, 2014)

My hair looks like Mr. Glass o_o


----------



## nisemac (Sep 12, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Wanted to share pics! Dd said I look like a boy. Kinda shot down my confidence a bit.



gabulldawg i don't see it--the looking like a boy. you look cute and flirty to me. you really look good. 

i'm struggling now. i can shellac my hair down and wear a pony piece but i miss my twa. 

i keep telling myself to let it grow but i get so impatient. and to be honest, i think i feel more confident and sensual with my twa. no issues ssks or split ends. hair is always soft (especially the nape).

if i can hold out through winter, i should be good.


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 12, 2014)

nisemac said:


> gabulldawg i don't see it--the looking like a boy. you look cute and flirty to me. you really look good.
> 
> i'm struggling now. i can shellac my hair down and wear a pony piece but i miss my twa.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Most adults also say they like it. So I'm trying to build up my confidence with it. DD hasn't said anything else about it lately. She hasn't told me to put on a wig or anything. I even went to pick her up from school yesterday and I thought she would have something to say then, but she didn't say anything. None of her little friends looked at me crazy, either.  I really want to give my natural hair a chance. I don't want to just run and grab another wig. At least not now. I want a wig to be an option, not a necessity.


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 12, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> If you are high porosity like me your hair is naturally dry. My hair is also fine.
> 
> For me, for three months every morning I washed my hair with Dr. Bonner's mild baby unscented soap and conditioned afterwards. I only used kinky curly knot today diluted leave in. At first my hair was very dry at first. But then I stuck with it. Now my hair loves water and thrives on it.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I think I must be high porosity as well, then. My hair seems dry. I DC'ed and cowashed last night and i think that helped increase the moisture. I don't plan to use any heat anytime soon.


----------



## beauti (Sep 12, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> My hair looks like Mr. Glass o_o



* girl I doubt it!*


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 12, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Thank you! I think I must be high porosity as well, then. My hair seems dry. I DC'ed and cowashed last night and i think that helped increase the moisture. I don't plan to use any heat anytime soon.




Knowing you are high porosity is a great start. You don't need to DC and co wash by the way you can choose one. You need to just make sure that you get under a warm shower and get your hair wet everyday that way. If you have fine hair you shouldn't over condition your hair. It's the water that makes your products work better. 

Once your hair gets used to the water, you will even not need to use a lot of products as your natural sebum will kick in. And you will not even need to be under the shower for long periods of time. My whole wash routine takes less than 15-20 minutes.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> My hair looks like Mr. Glass o_o  http://s697.photobucket.com/user/neekie5235/media/unbreakable.jpg.html


No, girl!  Get somewhere and sit down, lol!  Your hair does not look like Mr. Glass!


----------



## nisemac (Sep 13, 2014)

update:   when i returned to the US in April, i cut off any color and China damage, and started psuedo-fresh again. the photo in my sig is how i've been wearing my hair since end of June. i'm basically shellac-ing my hair down with gobs of Eco styler gel and coaxing it into a little knot. tonight, i decided to blow out my hair and check the length.

i think i just might make it....i said might. i'm having no issues with the pony tail. i wash and condition my hair every 3-4 days and use the Aphogee 2 minute 1x a week. Cantu leave in, twist and seal. in the a.m. i undo the twist, add gel smooth my hair and use a seamless band make a tiny topknot. wrap with scarf and let set, then attach the hair. everyone thinks its my hair.

i may try to keep this as my style through the fall/winter. i ain't gonna lie, even while i was blowdrying, i was thinking, where can i find a barber.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 13, 2014)

Lmfao I promise I'm running around with Mr. Glass hair...  Except his hair is longer 

On a happy note though, apparently that cantu stuff is exactly what my crown needed.  It took about a week I guess for my hair to start feeling better but my crown finally feels normal again.  I also did an egg protein treatment and DC'd with the last of my CD deep cond.  Now I just need to get out of this awkward phase and I'm good to go.

I'm really upset about my cut now though because the only reason why I cut it again was so that it would be easier to deal with to take care of the dryness issue in my crown.  Had I switched to cantu as my leave in before the cut and got the results I have now I wouldnt have cut again.  

I love twa's but I can not stand the grow out process.  Its quite depressing this go around for some reason.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 13, 2014)

nisemac How was China and how long were you there for?  I would like China to be the next place I have an employer send me.

I think its funny that you had to cut off the China damage because that's how I felt about India.  That whole country was a set back lol


----------



## nisemac (Sep 13, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> nisemac How was China and how long were you there for?  I would like China to be the next place I have an employer send me.
> 
> I think its funny that you had to cut off the China damage because that's how I felt about India.  That whole country was a set back lol



Mz.MoMo5235 i was there for 3 1/2 years, in Beijing. It's a wild place, mix of modern and ancient. i'm glad i took the leap and went, but i am worn out.  the water is so hard there, that it literally becomes solid. and the pollution is no joke.

i'm heading into my 4th month back in the U.S.....so i'm still dealing with reverse culture shock and whole transition. 

I would like to go to India, but these jokers are hinting at Moscow as the next place.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 13, 2014)

nisemac said:


> Mz.MoMo5235 i was there for 3 1/2 years, in Beijing. It's a wild place, mix of modern and ancient. i'm glad i took the leap and went, but i am worn out.  the water is so hard there, that it literally becomes solid. and the pollution is no joke.
> 
> i'm heading into my 4th month back in the U.S.....so i'm still dealing with reverse culture shock and whole transition.
> 
> I would like to go to India, but these jokers are hinting at Moscow as the next place.



PACK ME IN YOUR SUITCASE!!!!  I'd love to hit up old mother Russia.  Not for too long though since I'm not a fan of winter in any way.

India has crazy pollution too.Even out in the boony areas where you would think the air is cleaner, that brown cloud follows where ever lol


----------



## Luscious850 (Sep 14, 2014)

Please provide:

1. BC date
- 09/05/14

2. Hair type/ describe your hair
- I can't tell just yet but I believe 4a

3. Reggie/Products
- Reggie: CoWash as needed. DC 2x/week. No poo

- Products: 

As I am: cowash, leave in, double butter cream, curling jelly

Shea moisture: curl enhancing smoothie (trying to use this up), intensive hydrating hair masque

Alikay Naturals: lemongrass leave in 

Homemade: shea butter mix

4. Goal(s) 
- healthy hair. not worried about length just yet.

Edited to add:
5. Current pic or pic of BC

Taken 9/5/14 Fresh BC


----------



## bronzephoenix (Sep 14, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I found that most men are way more accepting of our natural hair than we give them credit for.  Most times they feed off our own reaction to it. So if you're wishy washy about it he will be too. If you're confident and own it, they love it.  And when I say they love it I really mean it. As naturals we open up a whole new relationship with our hair for them. It looks, feels, and smells different. And men find that very attractive.  In addition as naturals we tend to let our SO play in our hair more, something that black men often learn early on is a no no. So they become more intimate with our hair.



YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! PREACH!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sholapie (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm rocking twists underneath headscarves at the moment and loving it. I didn't really plan to use them as a protective style but just out of a very bad hair day I threw a nice one on and yeah i'm gonna ride this scarf thing for a while lol. It will be great for the winter too. And I have an excuse to go and buy lots more pretty scarves!


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 15, 2014)

Can anyone please answer my question? Should I be refrigerating my aloe vera juice/water mixture?


----------



## Sholapie (Sep 15, 2014)

gabulldawg I believe aloe vera juice (as apposed to most aloe gels) definitely needs refrigerating, even if it is in a mix. I think the juice, especially food grade, has less preservatives that would usually stop bacteria growing  at room temp. Im not speaking from experience though, just from what I've read and heard


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 15, 2014)

Sholapie said:


> gabulldawg I believe aloe vera juice (as apposed to most aloe gels) definitely needs refrigerating, even if it is in a mix. I think the juice, especially food grade, has less preservatives that would usually stop bacteria growing  at room temp. Im not speaking from experience though, just from what I've read and heard



Thank you. I bought a huge jug of it. It wasn't refrigerated when I bought it, so right now it's just sitting in my pantry. I don't know if I need to refrigerate that as well as my mix. :scratchch


----------



## Sholapie (Sep 15, 2014)

Hmm it doesn't say refrigerate once opened, consume within....?


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 15, 2014)

Sholapie said:


> Hmm it doesn't say refrigerate once opened, consume within....?



Honestly not sure.  When I get home I will put it in the refrigerator. I don't know if I will refrigerate my mixture. That just seems like it wouldn't be convenient. However I don't want to mess up my hair because it goes bad or something.  Thanks Sholapie.


----------



## Sholapie (Sep 15, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Honestly not sure.  When I get home I will put it in the refrigerator. I don't know if I will refrigerate my mixture. That just seems like it wouldn't be convenient. However I don't want to mess up my hair because it goes bad or something.  Thanks Sholapie.



I think you would probably notice your mix turn funky, like it would go from clear to cloudy or smell funny. Im sure other ladies who actually use it will chime in soon


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Sep 15, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Honestly not sure.  When I get home I will put it in the refrigerator. I don't know if I will refrigerate my mixture. That just seems like it wouldn't be convenient. However I don't want to mess up my hair because it goes bad or something.  Thanks Sholapie.



Once open you should put the jug/bottle in the fridge. I also refrigerate my mix of aloe vera juice/water. I just add a bit if jot water to my spray bottle to warm the water a little before spraying on my hair but most times the coldness doesn't bother me


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 15, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Once open you should put the jug/bottle in the fridge. I also refrigerate my mix of aloe vera juice/water. I just add a bit if jot water to my spray bottle to warm the water a little before spraying on my hair but most times the coldness doesn't bother me



Thank you! I will refrigerate it all when I get home. Hopefully it will still be ok.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Sep 15, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Thank you! I will refrigerate it all when I get home. Hopefully it will still be ok.



Yeah it'll still be ok. I left my jug out overnight by accident one day and it was find


----------



## Guinan (Sep 17, 2014)

I am DETERMINED to wear my twa out in public. I did the MHM yesterday and then twisted my hair. Today I'm rocking a twistout. One of my coworker's said I look pretty. IDK why I feel uncomfortable wearing my hair out. I don't want to rely on wigs, b/c I'm becoming too comfortable and not styling my hair & thus becoming insecure when I evenutally wear my hair out. I'm going to make a personal goal to wear my hair out the whole month of October regardless of how it looks.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 17, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I am DETERMINED to wear my twa out in public. I did the MHM yesterday and then twisted my hair. Today I'm rocking a twistout. One of my coworker said I look pretty. IDK why I feel uncomfortable wearing my hair out. I don't want to rely on wigs, b/c I'm becoming too comfortable and not styling my hair.


you'll get there! It took me 4 months after my BC to feel comfortable wear it out.   Trust me when I tell you it's all mental.


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 17, 2014)

This may sound crazy, but I combed out my twa today with a fine tooth comb while cowashing and applying product. It made a big difference IMO.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 17, 2014)

A fine tooth comb?!?  Wooooh chile I'd be bald and crying 

Be gentle with that comb ok!


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 17, 2014)

I am high porosity, fine, high density and going on four months for my TWA. I find that getting my hair under a shower with warm water daily regardless if I use water only, co wash or shampoo loosens my hair a lot and keeps it from being dry as the desert. In the past as a natural my hair suffered a lot from SSKs especially when I would detangle whether with my comb or used my fingers and it was because I needed to go under the shower more often not just once a week. It was my great ah ha moment to realise that warm water on a regular basis worked wonders for my hair. I even now detangle my hair without having to use conditioner or a detangler but under the shower gently but sometimes I use my conditioner after I am almost washing it out and detangle using that method too and I have no problems. If I feel a little snag I just put my hair under the shower head and then the comb glides through. 

I think if you are new to getting your hair used to using warm water on it to soften your high porosity hair, it could take two months. It took me three months before I could actually see the difference. And you can tell that your hair is fully saturated because of the way your hair feels. Water doesn't glide off. 

I do not think that you need to use baking soda. Baking soda proponents say it lays down the cuticle better. In any event, I didn't use it and my hair took to my daily washing routine very well.

Now the biggest problems with TWAs are keeping that moisture going once your washing is finished. My hair can dry in my front edges in ten minutes and the rest of my hair in two hours. I think piling on products makes the situation worse. I also found that using oil stopped working for me because my sebaceous glands got used to my daily washing water habit so my natural oils kicked in. 

For me, I just use something very light (diluted kinky curly knot today) once my hair is dripping wet and then I don't think about it. I don't comb it or keep touching it again as it has already been detangled in the shower and I don't want frizz. If I want my tiny curlies to pop I may use some gel but to be honest, I am not a fan of gel even the natural varieties.

Many women who are TWA think that their hair should feel greasy or have a jherri curl like feel to know that it is soft. But if your hair is getting adequate moisture from the warm water in the shower an indicator that you are on the right track is that you lose virtually no hairs when you detangle and have virtually no SSKs. And that is important because it means you will retain all your inches. If you comb your hair and see lots of hair in the comb that is like a daily hair cut. We can try and avoid this by combing less but I can assure you that if your hair comes out a lot unless you have a ton of hair it means your moisture game is weak. And by moisture doesn't mean products.

The TWA can be dry for those of us who are 4s because the hair is exposed to air and is not protectively styled. We can get paranoid and put too many products, use too many techniques and get panicked about using the right shampoos and conditioners.

When the hair becomes longer and your hair gets used to being exposed to warm water whether it is daily or every two or three days, you can then incorporate a heavier leave in that will be good for your entire hair and ends. I think in another six months I will be able to braid my hair in big braids which will lock in the moisture more and then I may be able to spritz with warm water daily and then go under the shower every two to three days. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 17, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> A fine tooth comb?!?  Wooooh chile I'd be bald and crying   Be gentle with that comb ok!



 I'm gentle. I don't have much hair right now so I works. I know that once my hair gets decent length I won't be able to use a fine tooth comb. But because it's so short that's the only way I can get product evenly distributed.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Sep 17, 2014)

I forgot this thread existed. I'm definitely struggling to get through this twa stage. My hair was MBL before the bc so these past 6 months have been an adjustment.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm going through that "every morning I wake up looking like Whodunit" phase. Sigh. It's so not cute LOL!!!!
I use Aussie Moist as my styler but I put way too much, and ended up with flakes. Plus I took a nap and my hair was squished to my head :S So not cool. I need to make a batch of FSG. That way I'll have a styler I can add daily with getting build up.


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 18, 2014)

LunadeMiel said:


> I forgot this thread existed. I'm definitely struggling to get through this twa stage. My hair was MBL before the bc so these past 6 months have been an adjustment.




Hi Lundaemiel, I didn't know you BC'ed.

What prompted you to cut your hair? You had beautiful hair.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Sep 18, 2014)

Whats after the twa stage?


----------



## Divine. (Sep 18, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I'm going through that "every morning I wake up looking like Whodunit" phase. Sigh. It's so not cute LOL!!!! I use Aussie Moist as my styler but I put way too much, and ended up with flakes. Plus I took a nap and my hair was squished to my head :S So not cool. I need to make a batch of FSG. That way I'll have a styler I can add daily with getting build up.



I look like that every morning  Second day hair = lies people tell!


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 18, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I look like that every morning  Second day hair = lies people tell!


I totally agree with this. I have to redo my hair everyday. Maybe when it's longer I will be able to pineapple it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 18, 2014)

Ugh how I miss pineapples!!!  

I've been able to get 2nd day hair since switching over to the cantu leave in.  I do have to wet my hands a bit first and adjust the fro from where I slept the hardest lol


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 20, 2014)

My twa is looking good today. Nice and moisturized. I dc'ed this morning, making sure to comb it all the way through. Don't know if that helped or what but I love it.


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 20, 2014)

I think the TWA is the most difficult stage if you intend to grow it longer. I can understand now why many women do long transitions. Or some women just give up run back to the relaxers or keep cutting/shaving. 

The TWA especially high porosity once it gets to be about an inch is hard to manage because high porosity hair usually does best in protective styles. Once the air hits your afro especially in a non stretched state or non protective styled, the hair becomes dry causing frustration, possible tangles, matting and single stranded knots. 

I think the best way to get over the hurdle until your TWA grows up to the point where one can twist, braid and stretch it is to again wash it everyday with very warm water, do the greenhouse effect (shower cap method - which I don't like) or to tie your hair with a satin or silk scarf more often.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 21, 2014)

I wish I could wear a scarf to work...  But even if I could I cant seem to keep them on my head so it wouldnt be much help.

I agree.  I've been from bald to tailbone and the hardest by far is twa.  I get tempted to re-shave it all the time.  That awkward phase is a beast to get through once.  Its even harder to get through when you have a set back and start over.

And for the style challenged ladies like my self (who cant braid or twist. Or at least cant braid at twist at shorter lengths) it can be especially troublesome. I often wish I were a wig girl then I could really ignore my hair til its where I want her to be.  But I cant figure those out either lol


----------



## Sholapie (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm going through this awkward stage really bad. 
At just under 4 inches it feels like there is like nothing I can do with it  wash and gos are now giving me ssks so I was twisting it up but they are short and unwearable so I have been wearing cute scarves but I know I can't keep that up.
 I'm going to the bss today to buy braiding hair and i'm going to put in singles for a while  so many great YT tutorials, especially memoirsofkee, she is amazing.


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 21, 2014)

Sholapie said:


> I'm going through this awkward stage really bad.
> At just under 4 inches it feels like there is like nothing I can do with it  wash and gos are now giving me ssks so I was twisting it up but they are short and unwearable so I have been wearing cute scarves but I know I can't keep that up.
> I'm going to the bss today to buy braiding hair and i'm going to put in singles for a while  so many great YT tutorials, especially memoirsofkee, she is amazing.



Sholapie, I would say be careful with getting your hair braided especially if you have fine high porosity hair. Singles do not allow enough moisture to penetrate the hair. In my past transitions when my hair was very short, I used braids to get over the hurdle and my hair grew but I always shed lots of hair when I took my braids out and the front of my hair could never grow past the bridge of my nose. 

Surprisingly, I do not have problems with SSKs and I think that is because I wash my hair everyday and detangle with my comb inside the shower and then I put a moisturiser and leave my hair alone. I alternate between shampooing, co washing and just rinsing with very warm water and nothing else. I never put a comb to my hair again until I am detangling my hair in the shower.

I use a head scarf with a knit cap and make my face look very nice without going overboard. Lucky for me I am free lancing at the moment. I live in a very conservative Jewish neighbourhood and all the women there wear head scarves with knit caps so I fit right in.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't know if my technique is improving or if my hair is changing or what, but my hair is looking and feeling more moisturized even before I put product on it. I'm happy with the changes. I think I will really love my hair/curl pattern once it gets longer.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 22, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> I don't know if my technique is improving or if my hair is changing or what, but my hair is looking and feeling more moisturized even before I put product on it. I'm happy with the changes. I think I will really love my hair/curl pattern once it gets longer.


Glad to hear your hair is doing well.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 22, 2014)

I didnt feel like messing with my TWA today so I kept my twist in and put a beanie on.


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 22, 2014)

My hair is getting longer! It's starting to look uneven, though. Not sure if I need it to be shaped or what?? I'm new to this.  I don't want to look ratchet.


----------



## Divine. (Sep 22, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> My hair is getting longer! It's starting to look uneven, though. Not sure if I need it to be shaped or what?? I'm new to this.  I don't want to look ratchet.



I think I got my hair shaped every 6 weeks for 3 months, letting the top grow out but keeping the sides tapered. That's ultimately how I transitioned into my tapered cut (which I am now growing out).

You don't have to do this though. I was just very particular about how I wanted my hair to look


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 22, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> My hair is getting longer! It's starting to look uneven, though. Not sure if I need it to be shaped or what?? I'm new to this.  I don't want to look ratchet.



My hair began to look uneven after the second month so I got it shaped up. But that was in June. I decided that if I wanted to grow my hair I couldn't keep shaping it up so that was my last shape up. Though I love that fresh shaped up look.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 23, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I think I got my hair shaped every 6 weeks for 3 months, letting the top grow out but keeping the sides tapered. That's ultimately how I transitioned into my tapered cut (which I am now growing out).
> 
> You don't have to do this though. I was just very particular about how I wanted my hair to look



I did get it taped and lined. She didn't take too much off the sides but tried to start shaping that tapered look. I'm planning to rock the tapered cut for a while before I grow it out.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 23, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> My hair is getting longer! It's starting to look uneven, though. Not sure if I need it to be shaped or what?? I'm new to this.  I don't want to look ratchet.




I went for the ratchet look the first time around and this time around I'm sticking with the "who done did it, why, and dont do it no more" look.  That will teach me not to cut my hair when I'm depressed and frustrated lol  I'm teaching my lessons over here!


----------



## Divine. (Sep 24, 2014)

My hair is in love with mud washes! I recently noticed that I was doing a slightly modified version of the max hydration method. My hair has been so moisturized and defined! My current regimen:

Clarify with homemade moisturizing shampoo
Follow up with Terressentials mud wash
Deep condition with silk dreams DC

I do this once a week now. My crown has really started cooperating since doing this method. I am also able to finger detangle in each step because of the slip I get


----------



## hunnychile (Sep 24, 2014)

Curl keeper > Curls in a bottle

Also didn't like the World of Curls activator

Almost out of my favorite moisturizing styler but mama needs a sale.


----------



## Sholapie (Sep 25, 2014)

Divine. that sounds like a really good adaptation, I might give it a try.

I'm giving braids a miss haha I had already started when I changed my mind. I haven't worn braids in years and even just having them secure felt like too much tension 

I think i'm going to put twists in once a week and wear either the twists and twistout through the week, washing and detangling once a week. my hair loves low manipulation more than protective styles, that I know


----------



## tolly (Sep 25, 2014)

Sholapie your hair looks very lovely in your signature, it's nice seeing your progress in your signature, I remeber seeing your fade, a few months ago.


----------



## Sholapie (Sep 25, 2014)

tolly thank you tolly


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 25, 2014)

hunnychile said:


> Curl keeper > Curls in a bottle
> 
> Also didn't like the World of Curls activator
> 
> Almost out of my favorite moisturizing styler but mama needs a sale.



How are you using Curl Keeper? (regime)

TIA


----------



## Divine. (Sep 25, 2014)

hunnychile said:


> Curl keeper > Curls in a bottle  Also didn't like the World of Curls activator  Almost out of my favorite moisturizing styler but mama needs a sale.



Omg curl keeper is my bae!


----------



## ckisland (Sep 26, 2014)

My twa has been killing me!!! So I straightened it


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 27, 2014)

ckisland said:


> My twa has been killing me!!! So I straightened it
> 
> 
> View attachment 277879
> ...



Looks great!!!!!!!!!And your hair seems to either grow fast or you have been to retain all your inches.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## ckisland (Sep 27, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> Looks great!!!!!!!!!And your hair seems to either grow fast or you have been to retain all your inches.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



Thank you!!!  I keep thinking that my hair isn't growing fast enough because I keep forgetting how slowly hair grows!! 6 months is only 3 inches, and I'm like, I should have 4 or 5 by now


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 27, 2014)

ckisland said:


> Thank you!!!  I keep thinking that my hair isn't growing fast enough because I keep forgetting how slowly hair grows!! 6 months is only 3 inches, and I'm like, I should have 4 or 5 by now




I think at 1/2 per inch monthly which is average you are doing well if you have retained it all.


----------



## hunnychile (Sep 27, 2014)

MzRhonda said:


> How are you using Curl Keeper? (regime)
> 
> TIA


I use it as the last step before shaking my curls out. It's leave-in > eco styler > curl keeper. HTH!



Divine. said:


> Omg curl keeper is my bae!


It's because of you I started using it! I got both in a swap and I'm so glad I did, Curl Keeper is the ish! I might try some other things from that line when it's time for me to re-up.


----------



## hunnychile (Sep 27, 2014)

Can everyone chime in with what leave-in they're using?

My faaaavorite is the KJ Naturals stretch-n-curl styler. It's moisturizing and provides a little extra hold so my WNGs are poppin'.  I find that some textures can actually make my hair frizzy when rubbed in or will act weird with paired with gel.

I just bought another jar of KJ Naturals but I'm interested in what others are using.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey boo.
I have loved Giovanni direct leave in for years. It plays nicely with others, is light, $8, and easy to get-grab it at target with my groceries or whatever. 
I'm wearing weave now but I loved it with my TWA under Eco gel. Great definition and moisture.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 27, 2014)

^^^My daughter swears by the direct leave in topped with some Oyin hair dew.

I love the APB leave ins and hair creams. I always return to those when I stray.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 27, 2014)

My fav leaveins are: alaffia shea butter leavein & giovanni.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Sep 27, 2014)

I am not sure if my hair could still be considered TWA anymore. When I pull at it, some areas are closer to SL but it still looks like a TWA..

Oh the struggle!!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 28, 2014)

KidneyBean86 said:


> I am not sure if my hair could still be considered TWA anymore. When I pull at it, some areas are closer to SL but it still looks like a TWA..
> 
> Oh the struggle!!


 
I'm wondering that too. The back of my hair is alittle past SL, and the front of my hair is almost CBL. But b/c of shrinkage it comes up to my ears and neck


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 28, 2014)

KidneyBean86 pelohello I'm right there with Ya!  If I get near some water tho I'm as teeny weeny as it gets!


----------



## hunnychile (Sep 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTOnA5FxNW8

I might have to try the Shea Moisture JBCO styling lotion. Her twistout looks so soft and shiny.


----------



## nisemac (Sep 30, 2014)

hunnychile said:


> Can everyone chime in with what leave-in they're using?



Giovanni Direct, Kinky Curly Knot Today, and Cantu Leave in.  Right now, i've been using the Cantu under my EcoStyler gel.


----------



## Luscious850 (Sep 30, 2014)

hunnychile said:


> Can everyone chime in with what leave-in they're using?



As I am Naturally and Alikay Naturals lemon grass (smells so delish!)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have finally found products that give me the hold and feel I need in a Twistout!  My DH actually complemented my hair.  I hate greasy, sticky, hard, stiff, etc. hair.  I have tried every gel, gel/oil combination, lotion/cream, cream, etc. and have had mediocre results. I got the best results ever from Design Essentials styling foam.  I used the Wen styling cream under it the first time and just the styling foam the second time.  The difference is in the detangling before twisting. It was better with Wen.  I had some PM Super Skinny which I used after the takedown and I can't stop touching my hair!  I've got to see how it sleeps since I'm still too short to pineapple.


----------



## Petite One (Oct 1, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have finally found products that give me the hold and feel I need in a Twistout!  My DH actually complemented my hair.  I hate greasy, sticky, hard, stiff, etc. hair.  I have tried every gel, gel/oil combination, lotion/cream, cream, etc. and have had mediocre results. I got the best results ever from Design Essentials styling foam.  I used the Wen styling cream under it the first time and just the styling foam the second time.  The difference is in the detangling before twisting. It was better with Wen.  I had some PM Super Skinny which I used after the takedown and I can't stop touching my hair!  I've got to see how it sleeps since I'm still too short to pineapple.



Ooh, I must try this. Dry, crunchy(but somehow greasy?) hair is the worst.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 1, 2014)

I can finally do two pig tails...  They're struggle pig tails, but they're there!!!


----------



## Divine. (Oct 4, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I can finally do two pig tails...  They're struggle pig tails, but they're there!!!



I can finally part my hair and have some hang time!! At least until it dries and shrinkage sets in


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 6, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I can finally part my hair and have some hang time!! At least until it dries and shrinkage sets in



This is exactly why I refuse to part my hair, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 6, 2014)

Had a good hair day!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm at the point where I'm frustrated with my hair.  Trying not to do it, but I may have to get a wig soon.


----------



## hunnychile (Oct 6, 2014)

For some reason or another, I decided to try a twist out and now I look like somebody's Aunt Beulah headed to the First Rock of LHCF Missionary Baptist Church. 

It looks like I'm wearing a granny wig.  At least my hair will be stretched to try a dry WNG tonight but still. Ugh.


----------



## hunnychile (Oct 6, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Had a good hair day!!!
> View attachment 278807
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Beautiful!

But girl.

Why are you in here? 

What is that, btw, a twist out?


----------



## hunnychile (Oct 6, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> I'm at the point where I'm frustrated with my hair.  Trying not to do it, but I may have to get a wig soon.



What's wrong? Your length is like my favorite. Super low maintenance and always cute.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 6, 2014)

hunnychile said:


> What's wrong? Your length is like my favorite. Super low maintenance and always cute.



I can tell it's growing but the shrinkage is crazy.  So I'm not sure what to do. It's looking uneven (if that makes sense?) so some parts stick up higher than others. Some places curls are more defined and other places it looks frizzy.  I just hope I'm not walking around looking crazy and unkempt.


----------



## hunnychile (Oct 6, 2014)

^^ We are our own worst critics. I'm sure it doesn't look half as bad as you say.

I know what you mean about it being uneven though, so I would find a barber you really trust or someone skilled in cutting natural hair because some places curl tighter than others, some grow faster, etc...it's easier to see unevenness when it's that short. You can always go in for a hair cut.

Have you looked at the MHM thread? If it upsets you that much, you might try the week long challenge. I was almost going to do it until my hair starting cooperating. My sides refused to curl/coil like the rest of my head until I got a little bit more length. Now I can shake it out and they will pop.


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 6, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Had a good hair day!!!
> View attachment 278807
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I am so jealous. Beautiful.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Sholapie (Oct 6, 2014)

It's really fascinating to me seeing the growth rates in different parts of my head. My front (bangs section) grows at a slower rate, actually the perimeter of my entire head grows slower than the rest. My nape, sides and crown grow fastest and are roughly 4.5 inches in almost 9 months since I shaved it all off

still can't wear twists, I don't know if it's my length or other characteristic of my hair but they just look wrong. I envy juicy big twists but I may never get them.


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 6, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> I can tell it's growing but the shrinkage is crazy.  So I'm not sure what to do. It's looking uneven (if that makes sense?) so some parts stick up higher than others. Some places curls are more defined and other places it looks frizzy.  I just hope I'm not walking around looking crazy and unkempt.



I know how you feel. TWA stage is hard because we can't do the protective or stretched styles to curb the shrinkage. 

Some women get braids during this time but I always say if you have fine hair be careful with this option especially towards your hair line. 

My hair is like that too frizzy in some parts and curly in other parts. My front edges are the frizzy parts. The danger of trying to grab your short hair into twists is that that is too much manipulation which can cause breakage.

If you wear a wig on a regular basis be mindful of the nylon cap which can block the moisture and stress the hairline.

The good news winter is upon us and you can hide your hair in nice silk scarves and knit caps. By the time the summer comes, your hair should be at least four to six inches which can then be protectively styled and stretched through twist outs and braid outs. 

It is a phase that will not last very long. If you feel that your hair needs a shape up then shape it up. But keep in mind that if your goal is to grow your hair shape ups can be addictive and you still have to go through the awkward stage. 

I know it is a frustrating time. My hair looks crazy at times but I try to make my make up look fierce and keep it going and people still compliment my style I think I can be hard on myself. I grew my hair out very short in the 90s when I had no idea about washing my hair on the regular and leave ins my hair always looked locked but it was cool because skin was clear and I didn't care what people thought and I remember within two years my hair was APL then I messed it up with a texturiser (NEVER AGAIN). It is a phase that won't last if you retain your inches by keeping your moisture regiment going. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## ckisland (Oct 6, 2014)

So I've straightened my hair twice in the past week. The second time I used African Pride (same company as Beautiful Textures) TMS, then blowdryed and flatironed. My hair got so much sleeker than usual, but it rained and then I had a blown out fro . 

That didn't work out, but I'm pretty sure I have the perfect hair to heat training and/or a keratin-esque system. My hair handles heat so well, and always bounces back even when I crank the heat to 450. . .and do like 7 passes  . I'm going to leave my hair alone though until I reach SL, because my hair's just too short right now to make the straightening process worth it. I think I'm going to go into braids cause I need some length in my life!!

ETA:
I just washed, DC'd and did a wash n'go, and my hair is definitely silkier like the TMS promised. My curl pattern wasn't altered, but a good bit of the kink has been taken out. I like it!!! I have plenty to do another round, so I'll probably take another go in December.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 6, 2014)

hunnychile said:


> Beautiful!  But girl.  Why are you in here?   What is that, btw, a twist out?



Thanks   It's an old wng. 
Am I no longer considered a TWA...??? I just bc'd in March! Am I getting evicted?? Lol
How embarrassing... 

Where do I go from here?? 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Oct 6, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Thanks   It's an old wng.
> Am I no longer considered a TWA...??? I just bc'd in March! Am I getting evicted?? Lol
> How embarrassing...
> 
> ...



Awww . Yeah you are definitely well past the TWA phase . How long was your hair when you bc'd? BC to a fade and the TWA stage will last for a minute. BC down to 5 inches and you'll be out and off to medium size fro land in no time.
You should go to one of the length challenges!!! You're lucky to be in and out of the TWA phase so fast


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 6, 2014)

ckisland said:


> Awww . Yeah you are definitely well past the TWA phase . How long was your hair when you bc'd? BC to a fade and the TWA stage will last for a minute. BC down to 5 inches and you'll be out and off to medium size fro land in no time. You should go to one of the length challenges!!! You're lucky to be in and out of the TWA phase so fast



The longest area (top) was 3". Probably 1-2" in the tapered areas. 


I mean, I knew it had grown but... I guess I just still see a twa in comparison to my previous length. I'll probably feel bald until I get back to MBL, lol. I don't think I'll be doing any length challenges this time around though.  

Happy Hair growing to All! Enjoy the journey 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Oct 6, 2014)

bronzephoenix

You're growth is fantastic!!!! You'll be back to MBL before you know it ! The new year will be right around the corner, and we'll all be jumping on new challenges !!

But I feel your pain!! Right now, I'm going to be doing flips once I get to SL


----------



## Luscious850 (Oct 7, 2014)

Month one went by pretty quick.

During week 2 I ended up taking the clippers and shaving off 1/4in. I still had some loose fly away relaxed pieces. So now I'm left with these super tight micro coils.

They look funny to me but I love the ease of being able to wash and go.


----------



## Sholapie (Oct 7, 2014)

Luscious850 your hair is so cute!!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 7, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> Month one went by pretty quick.
> 
> During week 2 I ended up taking the clippers and shaving off 1/4in. I still had some loose fly away relaxed pieces. So now I'm left with these super tight micro coils.
> 
> They look funny to me but I love the ease of being able to wash and go.


 
The cut & color are really pretty


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 7, 2014)

My first set of twists today.  on the 15th I will be 3 months post bc.  I was surprised i could twist already although I have zero hang time.  they pretty much shriveled up overnight.  lol and look like super shrunken comb coils.

My hair is growing in super uneven. the back is growing like crazy and the middle and the front are just not about the growth life.  I refuse to have a mullet....what to do....


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 7, 2014)

sweetnikki_6 said:


> My first set of twists today.  on the 15th I will be 3 months post bc.  I was surprised i could twist already although I have zero hang time.  they pretty much shriveled up overnight.  lol and look like super shrunken comb coils.  My hair is growing in super uneven. the back is growing like crazy and the middle and the front are just not about the growth life.  I refuse to have a mullet....what to do....


I totally agree with you about the mullet. Before I cut my transitioning hair one of my fears I voiced to the stylist was that my natural was growing into a natural mullet shape.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 9, 2014)

My hair seems so soft and moisturized today! Love it!


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 10, 2014)

Would love to join. 

Did my BC July 13, 2014.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm starting to see some growth!!! I took some pics of my hair a couple of days ago and compared them to my BC pics and I can actually see some growth. I'll upload some pics later on.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 10, 2014)

BC date: Today 10/10/2014
Reggie: No clue yet
hair type: 4c
products: Anything APB, SM, Bee mine and darcys


----------



## Luscious850 (Oct 10, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> BC date: Today 10/10/2014 Reggie: No clue yet hair type: 4c products: Anything APB, SM, Bee mine and darcys



Congrats on your bc!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 10, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I'm starting to see some growth!!! I took some pics of my hair a couple of days ago and compared them to my BC pics and I can actually see some growth. I'll upload some pics later on.


Today is my progress pic day.  I BC-Ed on May10 and every month I take a pic on (or about) the 10th so that I can see my progress.  It's exciting when I see my progress.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 10, 2014)

^^^i forgot to add my pics. It's not much but I'm happy with the progress so far.


----------



## Sholapie (Oct 11, 2014)

pelohello that's some great growth there!


----------



## naija24 (Oct 17, 2014)

I've given it serious thought and I am gonna chop in December at 6 months post!!! Super nervous. 

I wanted to see if y'all could post pics of your hair growth progress from 3 inches of growth to 1 year of growth! For encouragement


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 17, 2014)

naija24 said:


> I've given it serious thought and I am gonna chop in December at 6 months post!!! Super nervous.
> 
> I wanted to see if y'all could post pics of your hair growth progress from 3 inches of growth to 1 year of growth! For encouragement




I will say the following, I BC'ed last May or rather shaved to almost nothing but not quite. If you are going to do the same Big Chop or Shave please do not do it yourself go to a hairdresser or a barber so your hair can be shaped well and the scissors on your hair will be sharp.

If you are not used to dealing with your own hair you may be in a big state of shock especially at the length and the dryness if you are hi porosity but again this can be combatted by daily co conditioner washing and shampooing on occasion to lock that moisture in a gain retention and pop those curls if you have them.

I loved my shaved hair but this in between stage is not easy to get used to but I keep telling myself it is a phase.

So, if your hair grows the usual 1/2 an inch then you can calculate what you already have on your hair. And remember your hair shrinks. My hair is now about two inches and some. I have no SSK's or breakage when I detangle. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 17, 2014)

naija24 said:


> I've given it serious thought and I am gonna chop in December at 6 months post!!! Super nervous.  I wanted to see if y'all could post pics of your hair growth progress from 3 inches of growth to 1 year of growth! For encouragement



I actually BC-ed In May like almond eyes  I'm currently between 4 & 5 inches.  I'm a slow grower and I'm a type curly-kinky with about 90% shrinkage.  This stage is tough.  I'm not unhappy about going natural I actually love my hair, I hate that I don't have any styling options right now.  I just don't feel cute and sometimes it's not an issue and other times it makes me crazy and gives me hair-envy.


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 17, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I actually BC-ed In May like @almond eyes  I'm currently between 4 & 5 inches.  I'm a slow grower and I'm a type curly-kinky with about 90% shrinkage.  This stage is tough.  I'm not unhappy about going natural I actually love my hair, I hate that I don't have any styling options right now.  I just don't feel cute and sometimes it's not an issue and other times it makes me crazy and gives me hair-envy.




The styling options are the most difficult. I also have fine hair which really has to be careful with pulling and tugging through extensions. But I wish my hair were 4 to 5 inches because I would do braid out roller sets.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 17, 2014)

naija24 said:


> I've given it serious thought and I am gonna chop in December at 6 months post!!! Super nervous.
> 
> I wanted to see if y'all could post pics of your hair growth progress from 3 inches of growth to 1 year of growth! For encouragement


 
I BC 8/9/14, to 3-4 inches. I've only been natural for alittle over 2mths. I measured I think 2 days ago and I am measuring in at 5.5 in the front and 6' in the back. I'm also a slow grower.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 17, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I BC 8/9/14, to 3-4 inches. I've only been natural for alittle over 2mths. I measured I think 2 days ago and I am measuring in at 5.5 in the front and 6' in the back. I'm also a slow grower.



Slow grower?? Girl, what are you talking about?!!!! At a normal rate, you should have gotten 1 inch in 2 months. You got 1.5-2 inches, which is double the normal rate!!!!!!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 17, 2014)

ckisland said:


> Slow grower?? Girl, what are you talking about?!!!! At a normal rate, you should have gotten 1 inch in 2 months. You got 1.5-2 inches, which is double the normal rate!!!!!!


 
Ever since I started back doing the inversion and MHM, I have been getting some good growth and thickness. 

Usually I average about 0.25 to 1/2 inch a month. I should have typed slow-normal growth.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 17, 2014)

Well, let me go look up the MHM!! I could use some extra inches quick!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 22, 2014)

Tomorrow I'm having braids put in.  I cant deal with growing out this time around lol.  I think I'll say "hello" to my hair come summer.  By then I should be at a length I know how to mess with.  I just have enough on my plate right now to have to stress about my hair.

Problem is I havent had braids since I was like a preteen... and I'm pretty sure I didnt take care of the correctly back then.  So I'm going to need help so I dont have a set back while hiding from my hair (thats right, I'm not hiding my hair. I'm hiding FROM my hair lol)


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 22, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Tomorrow I'm having braids put in.  I cant deal with growing out this time around lol.  I think I'll say "hello" to my hair come summer.  By then I should be at a length I know how to mess with.  I just have enough on my plate right now to have to stress about my hair.  Problem is I havent had braids since I was like a preteen... and I'm pretty sure I didnt take care of the correctly back then.  So I'm going to need help so I dont have a set back while hiding from my hair (thats right, I'm not hiding my hair. I'm hiding FROM my hair lol)



I must have missed the thread/post...when did you cut your hair?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 22, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I must have missed the thread/post...when did you cut your hair?



I cut it again in Aug but accidentally went WAY shorter than I wanted lol


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I am going to research if there is any way to dress up a twa.  I wish I could "style" it somehow.


----------



## january noir (Oct 23, 2014)

I guess you could say that I am officially out of the TWA stage.  It's my shrinkage without doing any stretching techniques that keeps me bound to this thread. 

I can put my hair in a ponytail puff and I have been wearing my hair pulled back in a bun or single braid (tucked under) the past several days.   I wish I wasn't a super slow grower, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## LovinLea (Oct 23, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> I am going to research if there is any way to dress up a twa.  I wish I could "style" it somehow.



I BC and I am not interested in going through the TWA phase again. Been there, done that. 

I'm weaving it up now. Then braiding till my Birthday--late January.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 23, 2014)

I took out my measuring tape, and I can be full APL by the end of 2015 !!!! I am so hyped!!! WL 2016 y'all!!! WL 2016!!!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 23, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I took out my measuring tape, and I can be full APL by the end of 2015 !!!! I am so hyped!!! WL 2016 y'all!!! WL 2016!!!!!


Where are you now?  I need some hair-spiration.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 23, 2014)

LovinLea said:


> I BC and I am not interested in going through the TWA phase again. Been there, done that.
> 
> I'm weaving it up now. Then braiding till my Birthday--late January.



Thank you! I'm not alone!

I felt kind of guilty about the feelings I've had towards my hair since cutting again. 

My braider rescheduled on me so I have to wait til Saturday and I'm so butt hurt about it. Lol

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ugh!!!  I need help! Finally got my hair braided but the braider did ONE thing that totally ticked me off and now I'm trying to see if there is a way to fix it.

First off, I really like the braids. She did them the size I wanted, she was gentle with my edges, and she did the job for a great price... So what's the problem right?

SHE BURNT MY ENDS!!!  I specifically said at the beginning that I did not want my ends burnt.  Not sure what happened, must have been because I was there FOREVER and she spaced it but my ends are burnt and now I feel like I'm 12 years old again lol

Does anyone know of any tips to fix this?  I was thinking to just cut the burnt tips off and dip in boiling water to set like what should have happened from the get go but then I thought it probably wont solve my problem because now the ends of the braids will be blunt and not look quite right.

If anyone has any advise please share. (and you know I'm posting this in every thread I can think of lol)


----------



## ckisland (Oct 26, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Where are you now?  I need some hair-spiration.



I only have 3.5-3.75 in, so I'm right on track for 7 months of growth . That puts me at the bottom of my next in the back, and at the bottom of my jaw on the sides. I need 6 more inches to be APL (Dec 2014-Dec 2015), and WL is 15-16 in. for me, so that's another year (Dec 2015-Dec 2016). I got a long chest and a short waist


----------



## Divine. (Oct 26, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 I can't help, but I hope you didn't pay them for their services  or at least got a discount.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 26, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Mz.MoMo5235 I can't help, but I hope you didn't pay them for their services  or at least got a discount.



Lol I did pay them (very low price). But I figured out how to fix them... remind people that I grew up in the projects and don't let my office job fool you  

She fixed the ends TODAY. I partially apologized for having to get a little hood. But I'm very happy with my hair now  

I dont like letting my inner hood rat out lol but she's useful cause the chick who did my hair was a bit hood too

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 27, 2014)

Why didnt no one tell me to dye my hair before I got it braided?!

Every grey strand seems to pronounced now! Ugh, cant do nothing right!

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 29, 2014)

I think I might be allergic to the hair I got for my braids o_o 

I am not having very good luck with this

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 29, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I think I might be allergic to the hair I got for my braids o_o
> 
> I am not having very good luck with this
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos



I had that issue with the last braids I wore. I didn't even keep them in a week.  My scalp felt like fire ants were crawling on it and biting me.  That's when I decided I would never get braids (with fake hair added) ever again.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 29, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> I had that issue with the last braids I wore. I didn't even keep them in a week.  My scalp felt like fire ants were crawling on it and biting me.  That's when I decided I would never get braids (with fake hair added) ever again.



YES! THATS EXACTLY WHAT I FEEL LIKE! IT'S BEEN LESS THAN A WEEK!

I'm mad cause chick did a good job. Like it's one thing if the braids were too tight. Then I could be mad at the braider lol 

I really think I'm taking them out today. I dont think I can deal.

I want to get twists done but not sure what type of hair to use now :'(

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> YES! THATS EXACTLY WHAT I FEEL LIKE! IT'S BEEN LESS THAN A WEEK!
> 
> I'm mad cause chick did a good job. Like it's one thing if the braids were too tight. Then I could be mad at the braider lol
> 
> ...



Did you wash and ACV rinse the hair before you installed it? I'm sorry if you answered this upthread. I didn't check.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 29, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Did you wash and ACV rinse the hair before you installed it? I'm sorry if you answered this upthread. I didn't check.



Girl no and I'm kicking my self now for not. But I did soak my braids earlier today in acv plus I washed it and rubbed witch hazel on my scalp.

My scalp is still angry.  Not sure how long I should wait to see if it improves or not

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

[USER=95107 said:
			
		

> Mz.MoMo5235[/USER];20716485]Girl no and I'm kicking my self now for not. But I did soak my braids earlier today in acv plus I washed it and rubbed witch hazel on my scalp.
> 
> My scalp is still angry.  Not sure how long I should wait to see if it improves or not
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos



Since you just did it today, you might want to give it a day. Did you spray acv on your scalp? If not you might want to make a diluted mix and spritz on your scalp. Maybe mix a little AVG/AVJ and acv with water and try that. If you have some vitamin E oil you may want to add a little of that to the mix.

Hopefully washing it will help and your scalp will calm down.


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 29, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> I am going to research if there is any way to dress up a twa.  I wish I could "style" it somehow.




It's hard to do so. I just try and focus on making my make up look nice and my skin fresh and look feminine. I find that I have to apply tons of product outside the shower so that when my hair hits air it won't shrink like mad and look dry. 

I am so careful about too much manipulation on my hair. I tried to use hair combs on my hair and when I pulled them out gently, I saw a bit of hair on the comb so never again.

Thank God winter is coming!!!!!!!!!!!

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 29, 2014)

Braids are out. Scalp and back of ears swollen and tender.  Hives on scalp and back of neck. 

Next time I'm using human hair and making sure it's thoroughly washed before putting in. Going to wait a few weeks though before trying again.

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 29, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 sorry to hear that happened.  Take some Benadryl and get some hydrocortisone cream to put on your neck and ears. I wouldn't put on scalp. You may want to go to a dermatologist. You should come back to the fall/winter wash n go challenge. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 30, 2014)

Awww nooooo mzmomo!!!

Sometimes youre just allergic to the fibers regardless if you prewash or not. Its happened to to me more than once.

Mot recent was last year with a crochet install. Turns out I was allergic to both the brand of hair and the hair product I was using. The hives were all over my fave too. Ugh ...

Benadryl is a good idea like someone mentioned. Also Vaseline on the hives to help prevent scarring and that peeling that can occur.

 momo!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 30, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Awww nooooo mzmomo!!!
> 
> Sometimes youre just allergic to the fibers regardless if you prewash or not. Its happened to to me more than once.
> 
> ...



Yes, been knocked out all day because of allergy meds and I have shea butter on my scalp.

That's what made me finally take it down because the itching and burning was spreading to my forehead,  temples,  cheeks, and lower back of kneck. Plus when I felt how bumpy my kneck was I just knew my scalp was worse. 

My bestie told me to stop being a cheap butt and buy human hair next time. I think she's right. I've had reactions before but nothing like this. Oy vey

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 30, 2014)

When I transitioned six years ago. I had not braided my hair in a very long time. I went to a hair braider in harlem and I thought the braids were not tight. But when I took my braids out four weeks later, my scalp was sore and I had flakes and the front of my hair which stretched up to my chin was now only barely 1/2 inches and I had breakage along the hair line. It took me up to three months to baby my hair back to health.

I was allergic to that cheap synthetic Chinese hair and also my hair was not accustom to extension braids since I had not worn them in a very long time.

Since that time and I am transitioning again, I have decided no more extension braids for me not worth the risk. My scalp is too sensitive and my hairline and hair is too fine and hi po hair doesn't do very well with extensions because it doesn't allow for enough moisture to get into the hair and too much moisture creates matting.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 30, 2014)

That is something i had not taken into consideration.  Last time I wore extension braids I was around 15. My hair was also a lot thicker back then and I got my hair braided frequently since my braids were always done by friends who were practicing.  I imagine since they were all just starting to get good at it my braids probably werent all that tight. 

My hair practices were a lot different back then than they are now and I know my hair cant handle half the stuff I did back then now. Maybe braids are one of them.

My scalp may have also been in slight shock from the weight. I haven't had long hair in a while now and even at my longest soaking wet I'm sure it still didn't compare to the weight of the braids.

Parts of my scalp are still swollen. Hives have calmed down but still there. Itching has greatly dulled but skin is still irritated.  there is also a soreness feeling through out my scalp. Dont know if its from the allergy or the tension.  

Le sigh

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Yes, been knocked out all day because of allergy meds and I have shea butter on my scalp.
> 
> That's what made me finally take it down because the itching and burning was spreading to my forehead,  temples,  cheeks, and lower back of kneck. Plus when I felt how bumpy my kneck was I just knew my scalp was worse.
> 
> ...



I hope you feel better soon 

But yes, if you have had reactions before then yes STOP BEING A CHEAP BUTT. 

Maybe you just need a nice wig to get you through this in between stage.


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 30, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> That is something i had not taken into consideration.  Last time I wore extension braids I was around 15. My hair was also a lot thicker back then and I got my hair braided frequently since my braids were always done by friends who were practicing.  I imagine since they were all just starting to get good at it my braids probably werent all that tight.
> 
> My hair practices were a lot different back then than they are now and I know my hair cant handle half the stuff I did back then now. Maybe braids are one of them.
> 
> ...



I would suggest just leave your hair alone for now and let it breathe. It's a combination of the weight and also the tension and the extension hairs touching your scalp and it feels unnatural to your scalp that has not had extension braid in years.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 31, 2014)

Eeew! The hives are drying up and peeling/flaking. I grossed my self out today lol

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 1, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Eeew! The hives are drying up and peeling/flaking. I grossed my self out today lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos



Ugh. I hate that part. Sucks mzmomo!

However its good cuz it means its almost over now.


----------



## CaramelLites (Nov 1, 2014)

Guess I've graduated from this thread. I didn't expect for it to happen so soon. I looked and realized I now have a medium sized fro. I bc'd to .5 thru an inch of hair in Feb of 2013. So it hasn't quite been 2 yrs  yet.


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 1, 2014)

CaramelLites said:


> Guess I've graduated from this thread. I didn't expect for it to happen so soon. I looked and realized I now have a medium sized fro. I bc'd to .5 thru an inch of hair in Feb of 2013. So it hasn't quite been 2 yrs  yet.
> 
> View attachment 282005
> 
> ...



Wow, your hair grows fast. Looks like my hair texture as well. What is your routine? When did your hair start to hang as opposed to standing straight up?. Beautiful face you have by the way.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## CaramelLites (Nov 1, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> Wow, your hair grows fast. Looks like my hair texture as well. What is your routine? When did your hair start to hang as opposed to standing straight up?. Beautiful face you have by the way.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



My routine is little to no manipulation. I'm really bad I deep conditioned my hair 2 days ago for the 1st time this year. Generally I Cowash daily to everyother day and bun.  I shampoo once or twice a week depending on build up from gel. I use leave in conditioner, seal with almond or olive oil  brush hair back with Denman followed by paddle brush bun and go.  I wear the bun one to two days and repeat. I have no idea when it started to hang. I simply didn't notice. I decided to experiment with new styles since I'm doing the same thing all the time and that's when I noticed how much it had grown.

Shampoo: Shea moisture the coconut one 
Cowash: suave tropical coconut, trader Joe's tea tree tingle, and Pantene naturals cowash.

Leave ins:kckt, Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus milk, Shea Moisture Smoothie, Shea Moisture Jamaican  Castor Oil, Suave Tropical Coconut, Traders Joe's Tea Tree Tingle.

Gel: Eco Styler Argan Oil or Wetline Xtreme

Oils: Olive Oil or Almond Oil


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 1, 2014)

CaramelLites said:


> My routine is little to no manipulation. I'm really bad I deep conditioned my hair 2 days ago for the 1st time this year. Generally I Cowash daily to everyother day and bun.  I shampoo once or twice a week depending on build up from gel. I use leave in conditioner, seal with almond or olive oil  brush hair back with Denman followed by paddle brush bun and go.  I wear the bun one to two days and repeat. I have no idea when it started to hang. I simply didn't notice. I decided to experiment with new styles since I'm doing the same thing all the time and that's when I noticed how much it had grown.
> 
> Shampoo: Shea moisture the coconut one
> Cowash: suave tropical coconut, trader Joe's tea tree tingle, and Pantene naturals cowash.
> ...



Thanks so much. Simple routine like mine!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sholapie (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey all 

I'll be 10 months post soon. I feel like it is definitely getting easier, I don't feel as frustrated and unsure of what i'm doing.
The shape of my free form fro is not hot lol but I don't want to shape it until I know what it looks like with more length.
My hair is still super low porosity but that's definitely a good thing, my hair has never had this much sheen.
I hope this feeling lasts because I have been here before, thinking I had it pretty much worked out until I seemed to hit yet another awkward phase.
At the moment I am styling my hair by stretching it using flexi rods. I can use as few as 14 rods and just stretch and wrap large sections of my hair around them for a stretched out curly afro style. I would take a pic but it's not actually all that cute it's just low manipulation, low effort and stops my coils dancing with each other and having an ssk party.

I will revisit twists when my hair is long enough to not have to do 50-11 twists so they will stay twisted.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Nov 9, 2014)

Haven't been in this thread for a while, been in a protective style which I just took out tonight. Anyway I came in here to let you ladies know that my local Walgreens had a lot of good hair products marked down. I picked up a As I Am Coconut CoWash for $5.49 ($7.99) Motions Foam Setting/Wrap lotion for $2.29 ($4.49) and Design Essentials Natural Curl Cleanser for $7.99 ($15.99). They also had the Motions Naturally You product line on sale but that was sold out, Curls conditioner and shampoo, also sold out and the Design Essentials conditioner and a few other products. I'll be checking out the other Walgreens in my area tomorrow to see what I can find. Some of the same items were marked down online as well


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 10, 2014)

I broke down and bought a wig over the weekend.  Right now I think I will only wear it outside of work. I really just wanted a change and miss the long hair.


----------



## niknakmac (Nov 10, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> I broke down and bought a wig over the weekend.  Right now I think I will only wear it outside of work. I really just wanted a change and miss the long hair.



I feel your pain, I'm right there with you.  Missing my hair and praying for this twa to grow out.  I thought about putting in some extensions but I don't take care of my hair when I have it braided.  I may have to pull out a wig.


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 10, 2014)

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I feel your pain, I'm right there with you.  Missing my hair and praying for this twa to grow out.  I thought about putting in some extensions but I don't take care of my hair when I have it braided.  I may have to pull out a wig.



I had to give up on sew ins long ago. Looks like I also can't do braids anymore. So wigs it is! I'm trying to decide if I want to wear it all of the time now rather than just outside of work. I would love to leave it alone and let it grow. Since it's still in the short stages I can't braid it underneath yet.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 10, 2014)

I am seriously considering chopping soon...... Just weighing my options and the pros and cons.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2014)

The SL 2015 challenge thread has been started for those moving on.

SL 2015


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks faithVA I definitely will checkout and probably join the SL challenge I don't think I'm TWA.


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 11, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Thanks @faithVA I definitely will checkout and probably join the SL challenge I don't think I'm TWA.




Stephanie, I am still at the TWA stage but I think perhaps there needs to be a beyond TWA intermediary stage thread for those who are more than one year. I would like to see that because there are challenges that are beyond the TWA and not quite at SL yet. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 11, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> Stephanie, I am still at the TWA stage but I think perhaps there needs to be a beyond TWA intermediary stage thread for those who are more than one year. I would like to see that because there are challenges that are beyond the TWA and not quite at SL yet.  Best, Almond Eyes


  I Totally agree with you. I bc'd after approximately 15 months of transitioning so I started with quite a bit of hair and it's been a little over 3 months since I BC'd and it's grow out some already but not enough to qualify for SL. I don't know if I am even going to be able to make it SL in a years time. I guess this is the dreaded in between stage.


----------



## niknakmac (Nov 17, 2014)

I bought the la jay afro wig.  I'm about to fake it till I make it or get too hot.  I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 20, 2014)

I need to remember what I did to my hair this morning because I LOVE it! My curls are defined and my hair doesn't look too dry. And this is after I dyed my hair last night.  I will have to take pics this afternoon.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 20, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> I need to remember what I did to my hair this morning because I LOVE it! My curls are defined and my hair doesn't look too dry. And this is after I dyed my hair last night.  I will have to take pics this afternoon.


  I want to see it. It sounds nice. I'm afraid to try color myself I have hair dresser do it. Did you have to lift your hair to get the color? I'm get mine dyed a dark brown which is close to my natural color. I want to go maybe auburn but they keep saying I would need to do a two step process and I really don't want to end up damaging my hair.


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 20, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> I want to see it. It sounds nice. I'm afraid to try color myself I have hair dresser do it. Did you have to lift your hair to get the color? I'm get mine dyed a dark brown which is close to my natural color. I want to go maybe auburn but they keep saying I would need to do a two step process and I really don't want to end up damaging my hair.



I kept it basic this time and just used a box. Last time I colored I did the whole lifting and toner and that whole complicated process. I wanted easy this time.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Nov 20, 2014)

Is it safe to say I've made it pass the TWA stage or not quite yet. This is my fro at 7 months post BC


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 21, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Is it safe to say I've made it pass the TWA stage or not quite yet. This is my fro at 7 months post BC




Your hair looks healthy. Congrats. How long did it take you to get to this stage?

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I BC 8/9/14, to 3-4 inches. I've only been natural for alittle over 2mths. I measured I think 2 days ago and I am measuring in at 5.5 in the front and 6' in the back. I'm also a slow grower.



I'm lurking in here to weigh the pros and cons of BC to TWA...initially I was thinking no way after reading all the comments.  But you.. You BC all that beautiful hair, I'm so proud and envious of you!  You were my hair idol...congrats!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Nov 21, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm lurking in here to weigh the pros and cons of BC to TWA...initially I was thinking no way after reading all the comments. But you.. You BC all that beautiful hair, I'm so proud and envious of you! You were my hair idol...congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 
awww:blush3: thanks! 

When do you think you will BC? Just remember your hair will grow back. 

I primarily BC cause I was looking for a change and really wanted to play around with color.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Nov 21, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> Your hair looks healthy. Congrats. How long did it take you to get to this stage?
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



Thank you! I'd say about 5 months. Because when I BCed it was at 1yr post but I didn't have as much growth as I should have and then at 2 months post I cut a bit of my ends off due to straight pieces of relaxed hair left over but didn't cut it any since.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2014)

pelohello said:


> awww:blush3: thanks!
> 
> When do you think you will BC? Just remember your hair will grow back.
> 
> I primarily BC cause I was looking for a change and really wanted to play around with color.



You're welcome .  I'll probably BC June-2015 on my birthday...I should be 11 months post.  So you BC because you wanted something new...see I get this, its just hair!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 22, 2014)

Trying to show pics of my new color. It's very subtle but to me it makes a big difference.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 22, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Trying to show pics of my new color. It's very subtle but to me it makes a big difference.



Gorgeous color and curls!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 22, 2014)

So I'm coming up on two years post bald and I'm ready to do a fade again.,,,, it grows back so fast. In 2 months you have a TWA, in a year shoulder length. 
The only thing stopping me is my boo. He is so against it, and idk why cause he met me with a 4 month TWA.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 22, 2014)

I just BCd so I will be here often! Anyone doing the max hydration method?


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 22, 2014)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I just BCd so I will be here often! Anyone doing the max hydration method?




Congrats on the big chop!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Guinan (Nov 22, 2014)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I just BCd so I will be here often! Anyone doing the max hydration method?



Congrats! And i do the mhm


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 22, 2014)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I just BCd so I will be here often! Anyone doing the max hydration method?


I'm doing MHM...not every day but about once a week.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Nov 23, 2014)

Tried something new with my hair when I went out last night. Did a wash and go and pinned it up into a somewhat frohawk. My first time attempting it but I kind of liked it. Got a lot of compliments on it so I'm pleased. I did however had a hard time pinning the sides with bobby pins, they were very loose. Anybody else do frohawks and have a better way of holding up the sides or tips for using bobby pins to do it?


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry heres the picture


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 23, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Sorry heres the picture


  very cute I've been wanting to try a frohawk


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Nov 23, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> very cute I've been wanting to try a frohawk



Thank you. I think you should try it


----------



## ckisland (Nov 27, 2014)

Second and third day hair is possible!!!! It is possible!! 

I've used this method of refreshing my hair 3 times now, and it works _*perfectly*_!!!! I'm loving my second day hair


----------



## Sholapie (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the link! ckisland can't wait to try this. I have only tried banding which doesn't work on my wng because it just stretches it out, also I like how she emphasizes not touching your hair lol I have yet to grasp that concept :/


----------



## ckisland (Nov 27, 2014)

Sholapie said:


> Thanks for the link! ckisland can't wait to try this. I have only tried banding which doesn't work on my wng because it just stretches it out, also I like how she emphasizes not touching your hair lol I have yet to grasp that concept :/



Not touching your hair is so important.
Spray your hair until it's soaking wet
Shake
DON'T TOUCH IT
and walk out of the bathroom 

Seriously, this is what I do and I finally get second and third day . I used to try to pull and fluff my squished down fro, and it would end up a mess .


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Made a discovery about my hair...I cannot do WNGs back-to-back.  My TWA is too long and too fine and too coily.  I'm getting 75-80% shrinkage and I have pen-spring sized coils.  My shed hairs can't get loose and they get tangled with the rest.  Detangling is a nightmare after a week of WNGs.  The coils are tight.  I've actually seen them roll across the floor.  The little pile of hair makes me nervous because it's a pile of coils and I can't tell how much is breakage and how much is shed.


----------



## RockCreak (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello Everyone!!!  Back on the board with a fresh start.  I probable haven't posted in about close to 3 yrs... well life.. y'all know how it is.  I truly miss the support so much which is why I decided to start all over.  I've had everything from relaxed to natural to locked back to natural then to relaxed and well.... heck.  I just decided to cut it all off.. and now I am back.

If nothing else, I realize for me that less is more and I' cool with it.  I mainly maneuver my hair when I shampoo, condition and moisturize it... I'll be posting pics soon....

Glad to be back!


----------



## nisemac (Dec 8, 2014)

so, when i came back to the U.S. i cut off all the damage from color, and pollution and stress. i trimmed down to about 1/2 inch in May.  just blew out my hair and i'm at 5 inches, maybe a little more if i were to flat ironed. once i got about 2 inches, i started shellac-ing my hair down and pinning a ponytail on it. after that, i found a half wig (Sensational 7009) that blended nicely with my hair, and that's been my go to-leave a little out in the front and cornrow the rest. i bought several: one for working out, and the others for everyday. good thing i did because they are getting hard to find. i'd like to branch out to a HH lace wig next.

for the first time since i joined this site, i think i might make it pass my awkward phase. I'm hoping to hold out untill at least May.





with the wig


----------



## ckisland (Dec 9, 2014)

I rollerset my hair yesterday, and I really like it !! I never thought I would be able to use a rat-tail comb without ripping out loads of hair, but miracles do happen  !!!! Now the $1 million question is will this rollerset make it through the night


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 13, 2014)

I BC to a TWA next Friday!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 13, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I rollerset my hair yesterday, and I really like it !! I never thought I would be able to use a rat-tail comb without ripping out loads of hair, but miracles do happen  !!!! Now the $1 million question is will this rollerset make it through the night
> 
> View attachment 287415
> 
> View attachment 287417



It looks great!!!!!!!

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## ckisland (Dec 13, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> It looks great!!!!!!!
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



Thank you!!!! 

I'm still rocking this rollerset  . I re-rolled it for the first time last night, so I should be able to get a few more days out of it


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 13, 2014)

Your hair held onto the curls well.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Divine. (Dec 18, 2014)

Finally starting to get some hang time! My shrinkage won't let me be great   I'm very pleased with how my hair is growing in. The shape still looks pretty good, which is what I wanted. Left pic is from July and the right pic is from December. I usually get .5 inches a month. I want to start taking a supplement.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 18, 2014)

^^^^Too cute!


----------



## naija24 (Dec 18, 2014)

Joining y'all in two days!!!! 

Question: I transitioned using sew ins but now I'm worried I heat damaged my leave out. I wet it this evening and used some coconut oil on a piece and while it feels fuller and curlier at the base it's still very much straight. What do I do?? My hair appt for the BC is on Saturday. Do you think a full wash and condition will correct it?


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 19, 2014)

I did my second  BC on 12/6.   Here are a few pics:  
  
Sorry if pics are big!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 19, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I did my second  BC on 12/6.   Here are a few pics:
> 
> Sorry if pics are big!



Hotness!!!  You're so beautiful and I love your flower!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 19, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I did my second  BC on 12/6.   Here are a few pics:      Sorry if pics are big!


  cuteness!!!!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 19, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hotness!!!  You're so beautiful and I love your flower!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Thanks love! How was your appointment?


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 19, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> cuteness!!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 19, 2014)

I DID IT, I DID IT, I DID IT!!!  Guys I can't believe I have a TWA, Lol!  I love it...my texture is what it is and I can't change it but I feel really good about it!  Im so excited about imparting more moisture by starting the MHM.  I tried one of DD hair flowers but i wasnt feeling it, i don't think o know where to put it, lol...it just looked like I placed a flower on my head for no apparent reason at all.   xu93texas shortdub78 

What do you ladies think!?!?!?!




Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 19, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Thanks love! How was your appointment?



It went well, so not what I expected from her website and FB page and my hair felt dry but overall it went well...oh yeah and a bit over priced.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 19, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Thank you!



Beautiful short cut!!!!!!!!!!It suits you.


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 19, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I DID IT, I DID IT, I DID IT!!!  Guys I can't believe I have a TWA, Lol!  I love it...my texture is what it is and I can't change it but I feel really good about it!  Im so excited about imparting more moisture by starting the MHM.  I tried one of DD hair flowers but i wasnt feeling it, i don't think o know where to put it, lol...it just looked like I placed a flower on my head for no apparent reason at all.   xu93texas shortdub78
> 
> What do you ladies think!?!?!?!
> 
> ...



Another great BC. Looks great on you.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 19, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I DID IT, I DID IT, I DID IT!!!  Guys I can't believe I have a TWA, Lol!  I love it...my texture is what it is and I can't change it but I feel really good about it!  Im so excited about imparting more moisture by starting the MHM.  I tried one of DD hair flowers but i wasnt feeling it, i don't think o know where to put it, lol...it just looked like I placed a flower on my head for no apparent reason at all.   xu93texas shortdub78  What do you ladies think!?!?!?!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  you look great.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 19, 2014)

I love it!! Beautiful sis!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 19, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I DID IT, I DID IT, I DID IT!!!  Guys I can't believe I have a TWA, Lol!  I love it...my texture is what it is and I can't change it but I feel really good about it!  Im so excited about imparting more moisture by starting the MHM.  I tried one of DD hair flowers but i wasnt feeling it, i don't think o know where to put it, lol...it just looked like I placed a flower on my head for no apparent reason at all.   xu93texas shortdub78  What do you ladies think!?!?!?!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Yeah, baby!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 19, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> It went well, so not what I expected from her website and FB page and my hair felt dry but overall it went well...oh yeah and a bit over priced.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Yes, these stylists are over priced. I paid a pretty penny the first time I BC.  This time around my husband helped me cut it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you all so very much!  It means a lot to have your support and encouraging words.  I feel really good about my decision to BC early in my transition, I cannot imagine the shock of handling and learning my texture with 10 plus inches of hair.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 19, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Yes, these stylists are over priced. I paid a pretty penny the first time I BC.  This time around my husband helped me cut it.



xu93texas I completely understand now, my expectations were way to high.  As they say, you live and you learn.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 20, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Finally starting to get some hang time! My shrinkage won't let me be great  I'm very pleased with how my hair is growing in. The shape still looks pretty good, which is what I wanted. Left pic is from July and the right pic is from December. I usually get .5 inches a month. I want to start taking a supplement.


 

How do you keep your curls to the front of your hair. I know it's a weird question and maybe I'm phrasing it wrong. But I try to shingle my hair so that the curls stay in the front; like a bang. But it always separates into my natural part which is a center part.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 20, 2014)

I CAN FINALLY WEAR PIGTAILS AGAIN!!!  Not quite at a pony tail phase yet with out having to do something with the front


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 21, 2014)

As my TWA has grown detangling has become a nightmare.  I couldn't understand how people cleansed their hair in twists and still got it clean...I don't cleanse in twists but I detangle and plait with my DC still in before I rinse. That has made a huge difference in the detangling process, the size of the hair ball and the amount of time it takes to do it.
I forgot to add that I didn't even need a leave-in.  I totally didn't even remember that until just now!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 23, 2014)

Y'all I'm super excited. I can finally put my hair in a struggle hair clip and I now need to section my hair when washing my hair  

Sometimes it's the little things. I'm super excited to do an official length check for the new year. I'm still debating on what length challenge to join; if any. I plan on cutting it alittle more to shape it into some type of style and plus one side is significantly longer than the other.


----------



## nisemac (Dec 23, 2014)

i'm finding that if i lightly blow dry my hair, cornrow, then spritz with water and seal, i get fewer knots. i get no knots in the front/top of hair because that's the part i leave out--styling each day and twisting at night.

i have to say the half wig really helps....especially on those days when i contemplate giving up.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm starting to think that I am going to be in this thread for a long time. Anytime I am near water my hair automatically morphs into a TWA...


----------



## Guinan (Dec 27, 2014)

I straightened my hurr and i'm happy with my growth so far. I so wish that my curly hair was the same length as my straight hair. I did trim alittle to give my twa some shape. Im thinking about cutting my bangs; we'll see.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 27, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I straightened my hurr and i'm happy with my growth so far. I so wish that my curly hair was the same length as my straight hair. I did trim alittle to give my twa some shape. Im thinking about cutting my bangs; we'll see.



Beautiful hair!... Your hair is growing fast! How long was your hair when you BC?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 27, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Beautiful hair!... Your hair is growing fast! How long was your hair when you BC?



Thanks! ! After  I BC i was 3-4.5 inches.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 27, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Thanks! ! After  I BC i was 3-4.5 inches.



When did you BC...sorry if you answered already?  pelohello

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 27, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Finally starting to get some hang time! My shrinkage won't let me be great   I'm very pleased with how my hair is growing in. The shape still looks pretty good, which is what I wanted. Left pic is from July and the right pic is from December. I usually get .5 inches a month. I want to start taking a supplement.



My gosh you are purdy


----------



## Guinan (Dec 27, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> When did you BC...sorry if you answered already?  pelohello
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I BCed in August


----------



## Divine. (Dec 27, 2014)

OMG, why didn't anyone tell me that once your hair starts getting longer you actually have to detangle it?! Lawd! I can no longer finger detangle my hair. I have since invested in a good detangling brush and conditioner. I have been using Paul Mitchell's The Detangler and Trader Joe's Tea Tree Conditioner mixed together to detangle my hair. This combination gives me so much slip!

Not looking forward to hour long detangling sessions


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 27, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I BCed in August



Wow, that is AMAZING growth!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Divine. said:


> OMG, why didn't anyone tell me that once your hair starts getting longer you actually have to detangle it?! Lawd! I can no longer finger detangle my hair. I have since invested in a good detangling brush and conditioner. I have been using Paul Mitchell's The Detangler and Trader Joe's Tea Tree Conditioner mixed together to detangle my hair. This combination gives me so much slip!  Not looking forward to hour long detangling sessions


What kind of brush did you get?  Detangling has been the bane of my existence!


----------



## ckisland (Dec 29, 2014)

I decided to do a 100% homemade/ all natural wash day to see if I could get through it without needing any commercial products. I did and It. Was. Awesome  

First, I applied the Bentonite clay with a little AVJ, ACV, and oils, and it let sit (I was mixing other things up ) for about an hour. I rinsed it out in the shower for a few minutes with water, then poured ACV over my hair and let it sit for 5 minutes. I got out of the shower, applied a little bit of the whipped cocoa butter I made and then added my FSG 

My hair is popping and locing :reddancer:!! I am soooooo glad I took the time to try everything out. I got the same results I get from using Aubrey Organics and Giovanni without the price  . I could NOT be happier


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 29, 2014)

What a difference a day...or 10 days make.  The first pic is taken after my first wash post BC and the  second is 10 days post BC which is today.

Looking like Michael Meyers 2 days post BC:


Mo betta, 10 days post BC:



View attachment 290919

The MHM, is doing its thang!!  That ***** patch you see is my hennaed gray hair.  I'm waiting to grow another inch before I cut all the henna out so I can get a pretty color all over. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 29, 2014)

As a former natural, I feel that it is my duty to tell you about Blended Cutie Tug Me Not Conditioner. I believe that stuff can detangle 4lmnop hair. It just glides on soo smoothly and melts alll the tangles.


----------



## Divine. (Dec 29, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> What kind of brush did you get?  Detangling has been the bane of my existence!



It was mentioned in a recent thread (I'll add the link once I find it), but it's called a Tek brush. I was in Marshall's and I couldn't pass up on buying it. Best investment ever! My hair has been tangle free for the past couple of days. When I did my wash and go today, I only had to finger detangle. Detangling with my Denman used to be such a pain! Now it's a breeze.

Idk what's going on. Either this brush and conditioner combo is the best thing that ever happened to me, or my hair has finally settled into a steady regimen. I have had no complaints about my hair.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 30, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> What a difference a day...or 10 days make.  The first pic is taken after my first wash post BC and the  second is 10 days post BC which is today.  Looking like Michael Meyers 2 days post BC:  Mo betta, 10 days post BC:  The MHM, is doing its thang!!  That ***** patch you see is my hennaed gray hair.  I'm waiting to grow another inch before I cut all the henna out so I can get a pretty color all over.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Look at you all curled up and thangs!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 30, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Look at you all curled up and thangs!



LOL, more like coiled up...ain't a curl in sight, Lol!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 30, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> LOL, more like coiled up...ain't a curl in sight, Lol!!!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  curls, coils, it's all the same to me...I have to admit I was pretty shocked to see them on my head.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 30, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> curls, coils, it's all the same to me...I have to admit I was pretty shocked to see them on my head.



I guess you're right.  I WAS surprised when I DIDN'T see coils after I washed tho my stylist said I have coils and can wash and go.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 1, 2015)

Today was the first time since I BC on 12/19 that I actually picked my fro out while DC.  I used my Hercules Sagemann jumbo rake and I have to admit, it felt really good getting a comb on my scalp.  I didn't know if I should or shouldn't so I just did it.  The tight coils were separated really well without snatching my hair out and now I can't wait to see how my hair turns our after I do my clay rinse in the morning!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 2, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Today was the first time since I BC on 12/19 that I actually picked my fro out while DC.  I used my Hercules Sagemann jumbo rake and I have to admit, it felt really good getting a comb on my scalp.  I didn't know if I should or shouldn't so I just did it.  The tight coils were separated really well without snatching my hair out and now I can't wait to see how my hair turns our after I do my clay rinse in the morning!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



That comb is the bomb!!!!!!!!Meaning great comb. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2015)

almond eyes said:


> That comb is the bomb!!!!!!!!Meaning great comb.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



Yes it is!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 2, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Today was the first time since I BC on 12/19 that I actually picked my fro out while DC.  I used my Hercules Sagemann jumbo rake and I have to admit, it felt really good getting a comb on my scalp.  I didn't know if I should or shouldn't so I just did it.  The tight coils were separated really well without snatching my hair out and now I can't wait to see how my hair turns our after I do my clay rinse in the morning!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I've started doing all of my detangling with my DC on and it has stopped the breakage for the most part.  I was getting really nervous about the ball of hair each detangling session but no more.  I never detangle without DC on, I just can't do it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I've started doing all of my detangling with my DC on and it has stopped the breakage for the most part.  I was getting really nervous about the ball of hair each detangling session but no more.  I never detangle without DC on, I just can't do it.



I'm glad you figured it out...detangling dry is a major no-no.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 2, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm glad you figured it out...detangling dry is a major no-no.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I wasn't detangling dry, it was after the DC was rinsed and I had applied leave in and whatever styler.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I wasn't detangling dry, it was after the DC was rinsed and I had applied leave in and whatever styler.


Ohhh, I see.  Thanks for the correction .


----------



## Guinan (Jan 3, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I've started doing all of my detangling with my DC on and it has stopped the breakage for the most part. I was getting really nervous about the ball of hair each detangling session but no more. I never detangle without DC on, I just can't do it.


 
I started detangling with my DC on too. I felt like I was always doing too much detangling. Before I would detangle before I put the DC on, while the DC was on and then after I finished washing my hair. Now I detangle once and only when I have my DC in my hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 3, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I started detangling with my DC on too. I felt like I was always doing too much detangling. Before I would detangle before I put the DC on, while the DC was on and then after I finished washing my hair. Now I detangle once and only when I have my DC in my hair.



I use to detangle with my leave-in in but now this TWA allows me to do it when applying DC.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 3, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I started detangling with my DC on too. I felt like I was always doing too much detangling. Before I would detangle before I put the DC on, while the DC was on and then after I finished washing my hair. Now I detangle once and only when I have my DC in my hair.



Yes, this is how I detangle as well; while my DC is on my hair with my HS combs.


----------



## kellistarr (Jan 3, 2015)

Detangle?  What's that?  My twa is a breeze to care for.  I am going to truly enjoy these moments of washing and conditioning my hair, 10 minutes tops, and that's because I am letting the conditioner linger.  I'm thinking about washing 2x a week, just to refresh the curl.  The 2nd wash I'll just rinse with some conditioner.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 3, 2015)

kellistarr said:


> Detangle?  What's that?  My twa is a breeze to care for.  I am going to truly enjoy these moments of washing and conditioning my hair, 10 minutes tops, and that's because I am letting the conditioner linger.  I'm thinking about washing 2x a week, just to refresh the curl.  The 2nd wash I'll just rinse with some conditioner.


Girl, be quiet!  LOL...in a minute you will understand exactly what it is when you are too short to be long and too long to be short!


----------



## RockCreak (Jan 3, 2015)

Is anyone else just letting their twa free flow?  I truly don't do a thang to it!  This is my second time around back at the twa stage and I figured that less was more for me.  I try not to use a comb at all.  I just finger detangle once I poo and dc.  Now that its getting colder around this neck of the woods, I'm not co-washing either.  The older my curls get the better they look because it gets looser.  I just oil, massage and go...


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey ladies 

I'm going to join you for a while. I BC'd 12.30.2014 after a 14 month transition.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 9, 2015)

pearlific1 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I'm going to join you for a while. I BC'd 12.30.2014 after a 14 month transition.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your BC pearlific1!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 9, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Congratulations on your BC pearlific1!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Thank you!  I'm trying to build the regimen for my natural hair now which is proving difficult. My hair  doesn't like anything!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 9, 2015)

pearlific1 said:


> Thank you!  I'm trying to build the regimen for my natural hair now which is proving difficult. My hair  doesn't like anything!



Trust me I understand.  If you have low porosity hair and with type 4; a,b,c  you should consider the mhm.  It is helping my hair absorb moisture products so much better.  What's going on with your hair?  I just BC on 12/19 so I'm still figuring things out myself.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

If you know your porosity then that can really help you. If you have high porosity hair like me, I favor warm water for my hair and rinsing daily in my twa stage but seeing that you have more growth than 4 inches, protective styles (like braiding your hair up at night or flat twists to stretch your hair and then wear your hair out but doing it gently not to create mechanical damage from the styling) and using a spray bottle to wet your hair and use a leave in. I would also shampoo and DC weekly. And incorporate a bi monthly protein treatment.

If you are low porosity, many women favor the mhm method as there is a science behind it. The products raise the cuticles as they are alkaline and then close up the cuticles again to bind the moisture. 

One of the things that I have learnt from my other transitioning that I will not repeat again with this last transition is not using synthetic hair or any hair coloring because that can compromise your cuticle structure making it very hard to accept or retain moisture making the cuticles look and feel raised. High heat from styling tools can have the same effect. But this is mostly for women with fine hair or porous hair. 

Once you stick to your regiment, you will see good results in your hair. You already have lots of hair. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 9, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Trust me I understand.  If you have low porosity hair and with type 4; a,b,c  you should consider the mhm.  It is helping my hair absorb moisture products so much better.  What's going on with your hair?  I just BC on 12/19 so I'm still figuring things out myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



My hair doesn't really curl, it only gets frizzy. After experimenting with a few products that I had on hand, my hair began to clump into curls on the sides of my head but the top remained a ball of cotton  I honestly have no idea about my hair's porosity. It doesn't take too long for it to get wet and it doesn't dry out too fast. I tried the hair floating on water test..my hair floated for some time then sank erplexed ...and still have no idea what that means. This is a whole new ballgame for me but I'm up for the challenge.



almond eyes said:


> ... seeing that you have more growth than 4 inches, protective styles (like braiding your hair up at night or flat twists to stretch your hair and then wear your hair out but doing it gently not to create mechanical damage from the styling) and using a spray bottle to wet your hair and use a leave in. I would also shampoo and DC weekly. And incorporate a bi monthly protein treatment.
> 
> This is good info, thanks!
> 
> If you are low porosity, many women favor the mhm method as there is a science behind it. The products raise the cuticles as they are alkaline and then close up the cuticles again to bind the moisture.



I need to do some research on MHM. I will subscribe to that thread. Thanks ladies for steering me in the right direction.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 9, 2015)

pearlific1 said:


> My hair doesn't really curl, it only gets frizzy. After experimenting with a few products that I had on hand, my hair began to clump into curls on the sides of my head but the top remained a ball of cotton  I honestly have no idea about my hair's porosity. It doesn't take too long for it to get wet and it doesn't dry out too fast. I tried the hair floating on water test..my hair floated for some time then sank erplexed ...and still have no idea what that means. This is a whole new ballgame for me but I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> I need to do some research on MHM. I will subscribe to that thread. Thanks ladies for steering me in the right direction.



You sound exactly like me, especially immediately after I BC.  The mhm has been really helping to hydrate my strands and its plenty of work in progress.  Find out your porosity and go from there.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm getting excited y'all. The back of my hair (when wet) is finally touching my shoulders and the front of my hair is almost to my collar bone. However once my hair dries it shrinks up to my ears . At least I wont have to worry about my hair snagging on my clothing for a while

I feel like I want to join a length challenge but I have no ideal which one. I was gonna join the SL challenge but I will probably be "officially" at SL soon. Maybe I'll join the APL challenge. We'll see when I straighten my hair. I think I'll straighten my hair around April/May.


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 16, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I feel like I want to join a length challenge but I have no idea which one. I was gonna join the SL challenge but I will probably be "officially" at SL soon. Maybe I'll join the APL challenge. We'll see when I straighten my hair. I think I'll straighten my hair around April/May.



Same here. When I stretch my hair, it passes my shoulders so I feel like there is no point in joining the SL challenge. I also don't feel that APL is attainable this year given my normal growth rate. I guess I will just lurk in the challenge threads.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 16, 2015)

Join both! Goes back to lurking...


----------



## naija24 (Feb 19, 2015)

sooooo i'm about 8 weeks post relaxer, about 3-4 weeks post bc. i feel like OMG I LOOK SO FLY but i am also growing impatient and wanting my hair to grow  I wish to God i didn't get that dumb relaxer in December, otherwise i'd have 7 months of growth by now 

I'd be happy with even 3 inches of natural hair. I just want SOMETHING. a twa or something. I feel like my fade is boring now. I know my hair shrinks a lot, but I hope I have a full 3 inches by June or something. My hair is half an inch stretched.


----------



## almond eyes (Feb 19, 2015)

naija24 said:


> sooooo i'm about 8 weeks post relaxer, about 3-4 weeks post bc. i feel like OMG I LOOK SO FLY but i am also growing impatient and wanting my hair to grow  I wish to God i didn't get that dumb relaxer in December, otherwise i'd have 7 months of growth by now
> 
> I'd be happy with even 3 inches of natural hair. I just want SOMETHING. a twa or something. I feel like my fade is boring now. I know my hair shrinks a lot, but I hope I have a full 3 inches by June or something. My hair is almost an inch stretched.



Wow, you cut it into a fade. Nice. Check out Geraldine Geri the Great, on youtube, she is also Naija. I found her TWA to waist length inspiring. Patience is key. CharyJay does a lot of cool roller sets. I am now at four inches soon to be five and will start my roller setting in April. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## naija24 (Feb 19, 2015)

almond_eyes

Yes!! My bf broke up with me last month and I said "Screw it! I'm doing me from now on!" and chopped it all off. I'm happy I'm natural but yeah, it'd be nice to have even 2 extra inches.

Do you think it's realistic that I'll have 3 inches by June? it's already going on March


----------



## almond eyes (Feb 20, 2015)

naija24 said:


> almond_eyes
> 
> Yes!! My bf broke up with me last month and I said "Screw it! I'm doing me from now on!" and chopped it all off. I'm happy I'm natural but yeah, it'd be nice to have even 2 extra inches.
> 
> Do you think it's realistic that I'll have 3 inches by June? it's already going on March



Hi Naija. I am sorry about the events but it sounds like he wasn't very supportive. 
The good news is that any man who meets you now is going to experience your hair with no surprises and he isn't going to step to you if he doesn't like natural or natural short hair. And you don't need that. He will like you for you and any additional hair growth will be a surprise. Check out what Mahagony Curls on Youtube and what her husband who shaved her hair when she first started out had to say about natural hair and hair length.  

Well consider that average hair growth is 1, 1/2, 1/4 an inch per month depending on your lifestyle, exercise, water, hair retention and healthy eating and genetics.

I shaved my hair in May 2014 and I did another shape up in June 2014. Right now my hair is about 3 to 4 inches in some parts. So by end of March 2015, I am expecting a full 4 to 5 inches. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 21, 2015)

naija24 said:


> almond_eyes  Yes!! My bf broke up with me last month and I said "Screw it! I'm doing me from now on!" and chopped it all off. I'm happy I'm natural but yeah, it'd be nice to have even 2 extra inches.  Do you think it's realistic that I'll have 3 inches by June? it's already going on March


The object of the game is retention. It doesn't matter how fast your hair grows if you're not retaining.  Have you thought about MHM?


----------



## naija24 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cattypus1 MHM seems like a REALLY tedious process.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 24, 2015)

naija24 said:


> @Cattypus1 MHM seems like a REALLY tedious process.


 
I used to think that too; until I tried it and compared it to my old reggie. The difference was that I was using the wrong products for my hair and the clay step. The great thing about this method is that you can cater it to fit your lifestyle. If you have the time to do it everyday for the allotted time then great; if you don't, still great. I think it's worth giving it a try; especially if you have no clue about your hair or if you do not have a reggie.

The MHM:
Step 0: Protein (when needed) ie Cherry Lola
Step 1: Clarify
Step 2: DC
Step 3: Clay
Step 4: Leave-in & styler (ie botanical gel)
Step 5: Style (preferably wng)

The time allotted for each step is again based off of your hair requirement and lifestyle. If you cant devote time for an overnight DC then don't do it. When I don't have the time I shorten the reggie for 15mins for each step; excluding steps 4 & 5. Takes me about 1-2hrs to do my hair including styling it. This is a HUGE deal for me. Prior to the method it would take HOURS to do my hair and it still looked a mess. 

Based off of the steps in the MHM. What is it that's too tedious? How long does it take to do your hair and do you like the results? Is it the steps or the products for the MHM? Like I std the only difference for me was the products and the clay. Prior to the method, I was already DC overnight and using ACV to clarify. However, I was using the wrong DC; which explained why my hair was still dry after I would DC overnight.


----------



## almond eyes (Feb 24, 2015)

naija24 said:


> Cattypus1 MHM seems like a REALLY tedious process.



I think you don't need to do all of that. 

Your hair will hang as it gets longer. 

And if you need your hair to feel softer doing two to three water rinses a week in the shower followed by a leave in is your best best. And keeping up with your DC's and protein treatments (weekly or bi weekly) and you will be fine. 

Almond Eyes


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 24, 2015)

naija24 said:


> Cattypus1 MHM seems like a REALLY tedious process.


   It's not that tedious to me but it is a commitment. My experience with the method has been wonderful. It does take some experimentation to get the components and the ratios right but all through the experiments my hair is thriving.  When I say I have zero breakage, that is the truth.  Need is relative, you may not need to do MHM to retain hair but i know there's nothing I can do to make my hair grow but I can certainly do whatever it takes to keep whatever grows up there.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 6, 2016)

Doing the bump! Anyone in the TWA stage or y'all all got long hair now  I could use someone to chat with.

I'm back in TWA land after doing a fade about a month ago. Very short TWA but still a TWA.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 6, 2016)

I have been in TWA-land so many times! 6-7, I forget. I have 5-6" inches now after buzzing it down to 1/4" last July. I have the world most boring regimen--castor oil and water--but it is very coily. I do not even know if this is considered still a TWA or not.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 6, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> I have been in TWA-land so many times! 6-7, I forget. I have 5-6" inches now after buzzing it down to 1/4" last July. I have the world most boring regimen--castor oil and water--but it is very coily. I do not even know if this is considered still a TWA or not.


I could easily see myself doing this a few more times but I'm also curious about seeing how long a length I could achieve leaving my hair alone for at least four years. 

Your regimen sounds nice and simple!


----------



## YesToHair! (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm also in TWA-land...have 4 1/2 inches on my scalp


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 6, 2016)

Rocky91 said:


> I could easily see myself doing this a few more times but I'm also curious about seeing how long a length I could achieve leaving my hair alone for at least four years.
> 
> Your regimen sounds nice and simple!


Thank you, but I need to add a light protein still. I might have to try silk animo acid mixed with distilled water and treat it like a DC. Leaving my hair alone for a few years is exactly what I am trying to do, although some of these more natural products are tempting to try.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 6, 2016)

YesToHair! said:


> I'm also in TWA-land...have 4 1/2 inches on my scalp


Welcome aboard!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 6, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I used to think that too; until I tried it and compared it to my old reggie. The difference was that I was using the wrong products for my hair and the clay step. The great thing about this method is that you can cater it to fit your lifestyle. If you have the time to do it everyday for the allotted time then great; if you don't, still great. I think it's worth giving it a try; especially if you have no clue about your hair or if you do not have a reggie.
> 
> The MHM:
> Step 0: Protein (when needed) ie Cherry Lola
> ...



I love this post! It resonates with me 100%!

How did you determine you were using the wrong DC? What made it wrong? Which DC was it, and what do you use now? TIA!


----------



## Guinan (Aug 6, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I love this post! It resonates with me 100%!
> 
> How did you determine you were using the wrong DC? What made it wrong? Which DC was it, and what do you use now? TIA!



I was using Herbal Essence, Hello Hydration conditioner. It worked great when I was relaxed but as a natural it just coated my hair and did not penetrate my hair shaft. It made my hair frizzy and dry. Like my hair felt great when I rinsed out the conditioner, but then it became to feel very dry as my hair began to air dry.

Now, I use either Tressume Curls Undone conditioner or KCNT


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 6, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I was using Herbal Essence, Hello Hydration conditioner. It worked great when I was relaxed but as a natural it just coated my hair and did not penetrate my hair shaft. It made my hair frizzy and dry. Like my hair felt great when I rinsed out the conditioner, but then it became to feel very dry as my hair began to air dry.
> 
> Now, I use either Tressume Curls Undone conditioner or KCNT



You use KCKT as a DC?!?? How, Sway?


----------



## Guinan (Aug 6, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> You use KCKT as a DC?!?? How, Sway?



I follow MHM. So I use 2oz of KCNT and 6oz of water. Sometimes I add more or less depending on how thick I want the conditioner. My conditioner usually lasts for about a month or two.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm glad this is back on the first page! 
I gotta wash my hair today and retwist. But I will be using the tension method to blow dry my hair first. I'm trying to cut down on the ssks. My hair shrinks up, so I will be here for awhile.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 7, 2016)

I am style-challenged and so hair lazy. Castor oil (clear, cold-pressed) has been a blessing; it works together with shower water and my sebum to coat my hair. Since my hair is short, I can feel through my coils, searching for any potential knots or shed hairs, and pull them out with little-to-no damage. I will use a comb once a month, detangling in the direction my hair grows (from the swirl pattern). Yes, it mean soaking wet hair in my face, but that causes me less stress and has worked for years. I have been rewarded with mostly defined, soft coils that is totally different from the knotting frizz I had prior.  The hair is boss, y'all.

So, do I win the award for the most contrary regimen?


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 7, 2016)

Two-day old hair:


----------



## YesToHair! (Aug 8, 2016)

Your hair looks so shiny and healthy @Sharpened


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 8, 2016)

YesToHair! said:


> Your hair looks so shiny and healthy @Sharpened


Thank you! 

So, should the criteria to get out of TWA-land is being able to make a decent pony puff?


----------



## YesToHair! (Aug 8, 2016)

I can get a puff but lawd knows it's far from being decent!


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 8, 2016)

YesToHair! said:


> I can get a puff but lawd knows it's far from being decent!


OOO, pretty! I mean like a regular ponytail. I need another 2" I think.


----------



## fluffyforever (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm BSL but I'm about to BC back to a TWA! Tonight!

Why: my hair is damaged from neglect. All I do is wear it in an ugly bun. It's tangled underneath the surface. It's breaking. It's dull. 

I just want my hair to look fresh again. I have more time to dedicate to my hair now, so I'm sure I'll get it back to health in no time. 

I'm just afraid of that awkward stage because it was hard.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 20, 2016)

Welcome to the TWA-light Zone! I am the opposite: I am fine with the TWA; this short-medium length is annoying.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 20, 2016)

Got my hair in some ugly twists right now. I should have blown my hair out. Gotta minimize the knots.


----------



## fluffyforever (Aug 21, 2016)

I just finished chopping off all my hair for the second time. It was fun.  I did the same method as the first time, grabbed a fist full at the root and cut off any excess. Then I mini twisted all around and cut off the ends so that my hair is now full from root to tip. No more see through ends.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 21, 2016)

fluffyforever said:


> I'm BSL but I'm about to BC back to a TWA! Tonight!
> 
> Why: my hair is damaged from neglect. All I do is wear it in an ugly bun. It's tangled underneath the surface. It's breaking. It's dull.
> 
> ...


Skip the awkward stage if you hate it  my last grow out, I just wore weaves/braids through that time period.


----------



## fluffyforever (Aug 21, 2016)

Rocky91 said:


> Skip the awkward stage if you hate it  my last grow out, I just wore weaves/braids through that time period.


I was in college last time during that awkward length strange and I just threw on a head wrap everyday I wasn't feeling my hair- which was a 7 days a week. 

I may get a wig or weave it up later. I know right now I just need to let my scalp breathe and focus on protein DCs and locking the moisture in.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 21, 2016)

I honestly get soooooo many compliments on my TWA. I went to a day party yesterday and just waking around got like 10 compliments. Idk maybe it was styled extra cute?


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 22, 2016)

Product combo winner: Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and ecostyler. Soft, defined coils all day! I could probably take it a second day, but my hair is smushed to my head when I wake up since it's so short.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 22, 2016)

Rocky91 said:


> I honestly get soooooo many compliments on my TWA. I went to a day party yesterday and just waking around got like 10 compliments. Idk maybe it was styled extra cute?


Pics, we wana see too!


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Pics, we wana see too!


@Sharpened here's one i also posted in the everyday hair thread.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 23, 2016)

My TWA never looked that good. You look marvelous, dah-link.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 25, 2016)

Bumping! How are you guys doing?
I feel like I'm in hair purgatory right now. I need like an inch more to get some braids and then I'm hiding my hair this whole winter. It's right about hitting that awkward TWA stage.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 25, 2016)

I am fine. My hair hate extensions, real or synthetic, so I have to wait until I have at least 14" to get decent-looking braids.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 2, 2016)

Welp tonight I managed a messy flat twists while DC'ing so that definitely shows some growth is going down. I am getting some cornrows tomorrow.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## RossBoss (Aug 1, 2017)

I Big chopped yesterday and this is not for me at all, lol. I look so silly that I can't stop laughing at myself because I don't look like myself. I can't wait til it grows out longer, I can't stand it now..it's only about 3 inches of hair on head..Ugh!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 1, 2017)

M


RossBoss said:


> I Big chopped yesterday and this is not for me at all, lol. I look so silly that I can't stop laughing at myself because I don't look like myself. I can't wait til it grows out longer, I can't stand it now..it's only about 3 inches of hair on head..Ugh!


Meh it gets better and it will be back before you know it. I cut after 19 months of transition. I had 3-5 inches of hair all over. It has grown back and I love being natural and I love my hair. Use this time to learn what your hair likes if you haven't been natural in a long time. I hope you grow more comfortable with it and learn to love it.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 2, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> I Big chopped yesterday and this is not for me at all, lol. I look so silly that I can't stop laughing at myself because I don't look like myself. I can't wait til it grows out longer, I can't stand it now..it's only about 3 inches of hair on head..Ugh!


You do not look silly! It is a shock, seeing yourself in a different light, but think of the freedom you will have for the next few months. I agree with @Coilystep that it is time to really get to know your hair. Take pics of your progress as well. We are here for you.


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 2, 2017)

My big chop was not planned - just woke up on morning and started cutting. I still wear my wigs in public but rock my TWA around the house. It feels so lush - I just keep rubbing my  head.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 2, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> M
> Meh it gets better and it will be back before you know it. I cut after 19 months of transition. I had 3-5 inches of hair all over. It has grown back and I love being natural and I love my hair. Use this time to learn what your hair likes if you haven't been natural in a long time. I hope you grow more comfortable with it and learn to love it.





Sharpened said:


> You do not look silly! It is a shock, seeing yourself in a different light, but think of the freedom you will have for the next few months. I agree with @Coilystep that it is time to really get to know your hair. Take pics of your progress as well. We are here for you.



Thanks guys. I can't wait til it gets to something like this Minnie Riperton picture. In the meantime I will be doing daily co-washing to promote growth. My diet and exercise is on point so hopefully all of that will help. I might even run a hot comb through it and wear it spiked.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 2, 2017)

I have a twa me too on the left anterior quadrant. A part of it is very coily and the other part has no I pattern  It doesn't even look like a proper twa because the coils seem to prefer to grow to the side rather than upwards but I plan to try to manipulate them. We will see. 

It will take too many years for it to grow to a tolerable length 

@Sharpened the coils remind me so much of your hair. They are the same diameter but mine are more frizzy and very tightly packed that they look more like a tube than a spirally coil

View media item 129309


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 2, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> I have a twa me too on the left anterior quadrant. A part of it is very coily and the other part has no I pattern  It doesn't even look like a proper twa because the coils seem to prefer to grow to the side rather than upwards but I plan to try to manipulate them. We will see.
> 
> It will take too many years for it to grow to a tolerable length
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your bc. I thought you were going to transition. Your coilys look cute. I know for me it took a while for my hair to settle once I cut the perm off. I think the hair goes through a period of shock. I think what helped me out immensely was wetting and cowashing every single day for like the first 9 months. That helped with moisture and got me use to handling my hair.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 2, 2017)

@Alma Petra did you cut your hair? Aww, look at the little coilies! They should stretch out a bit as you gain some length.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 4, 2017)

Has anyone noticed that their twa's are like really really dry? I do have dry scalp but I noticed that it was easy keeping the actual length of my hair moisturized when it was long. I am wondering if it is because the hair is now so close to my scalp so all the moisture is being "sucked up" by my scalp.


----------



## fifi134 (Aug 5, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> Has anyone noticed that their twa's are like really really dry? I do have dry scalp but I noticed that it was easy keeping the actual length of my hair moisturized when it was long. I am wondering if it is because the hair is now so close to my scalp so all the moisture is being "sucked up" by my scalp.



Yeah, I feel the same. Idk if it was because I got lazy when my hair was longer, but I have to be more intentional about moisturizing several times a week with a TWA. It's annoying


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 6, 2017)

fifi134 said:


> Yeah, I feel the same. Idk if it was because I got lazy when my hair was longer, but I have to be more intentional about moisturizing several times a week with a TWA. It's annoying



Okay glad to know it aint just me. I put leave in conditioner and a little oil on in the morning and by mid-day it is like the Sahara.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 6, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> Okay glad to know it aint just me. I put leave in conditioner and a little oil on in the morning and by mid-day it is like the Sahara.


You may want to try other combinations. What leave in and oil are you using?


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 7, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Congratulations on your bc. I thought you were going to transition. Your coilys look cute. I know for me it took a while for my hair to settle once I cut the perm off. I think the hair goes through a period of shock. I think what helped me out immensely was wetting and cowashing every single day for like the first 9 months. That helped with moisture and got me use to handling my hair.





Sharpened said:


> @Alma Petra did you cut your hair? Aww, look at the little coilies! They should stretch out a bit as you gain some length.



Hey beautiful ladies! Thank you! In fact I only big chopped this quadrant of my hair that I was talking about. It's a real twa and I like it but I don't like the fact that I can't use it to cover my edges now lol. 

So advantages of having a twa is that it dries more quickly and it can be washed as often as I like over the sink without having to untie or wash the rest of the hair. This means that I can actually experiment more with my hair. It's good because I'm just starting to learn my natural hair. In the past while natural I never knew I had curls. My hair was always combed out and stretched. I discovered my curls after I texlaxed. So all of this is new to me. 

The rest is still the same length. I am definitely going to transition. I won't cut it all. The length is not growing but it's maintaining. Or it might be growing but not showing it because the roots are now more coily and shrunken. And I don't exactly measure. I just watch my hair when I do a wash and go. I understand that I shouldn't have any hopes of gaining apparent length quickly anymore. I hope it doesn't start looking shorter and shorter though (it's very possible I'm afraid as it continues to transition to natural)

@Coilystep, I'm going to wet and cowash about every other day and oil rinse as often as well. My natural hair is definitely much drier than my relaxed/texlaxed hair and I will have to learn to moisturize it a new. 

@Sharpened, I really hope that my curls will stretch a bit with time. By this rate it will take forever to be able to cover the edges again. I think I have about 2 inches of length now but it looks like one quarter of an inch. Shrinkage is definitely real! 
BTW my guava leaves have arrived at last. They have been touring the continent. I can't wait to go back home and try them tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 9, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> You may want to try other combinations. What leave in and oil are you using?




Same as before. Different brands of leave ins and either castor oil or evoo. Here is a video I found of a woman complaining of the same issue:


I use honey for everything else may as well use honey for my hair.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 9, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> Same as before. Different brands of leave ins and either castor oil or evoo. Here is a video I found of a woman complaining of the same issue:
> 
> 
> I use honey for everything else may as well use honey for my hair.


You may want to leave our the oils or just use them sparingly.  The leave ins and stylers probably already have oils in them. The oils will not really help with moisture. Have tried clarifying and then deep conditioning?


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 9, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> You may want to leave our the oils or just use them sparingly.  The leave ins and stylers probably already have oils in them. The oils will not really help with moisture. Have tried clarifying and then deep conditioning?



Yes, I'm going to try clarifying and deep conditioning. I have extremely dry hair and scalp...always have. I have been co-washing every morning before I leave for work. Can't wait til this grows out. I think I'll be where I want to be by October/November.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 14, 2017)

@Alma Petra


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 15, 2017)

fluffyforever said:


> I'm BSL but I'm about to BC back to a TWA! Tonight!
> 
> Why: my hair is damaged from neglect. All I do is wear it in an ugly bun. It's tangled underneath the surface. It's breaking. It's dull.
> 
> ...



@fluffyforever Was it hard taking the decision?


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 15, 2017)

Maracujá said:


> @fluffyforever Was it hard taking the decision?


Nope. My hair was a hot mess and between detangling and starting fresh, it was a no brainer.

I'm taking better care of my hair now and it is more manageable. I'm already back at shoulder length (don't know if that's fast or slow or average growth). Still awkward stage in certain styles but it was so worth it. When I get to BSL again my hair will be way better than before.


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 15, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @Alma Petra


Thank you dear!

Sadly not a lot of people frequent this thread anymore. I'll lurk here and see what happens!


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm putting myself in a do nothing 3-month challenge. Just wash deep condition and puffing until The end of the year


----------



## Allandra (Sep 15, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> @Sharpened here's one i also posted in the everyday hair thread.
> View attachment 371437



@Rocky91

I love it.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 15, 2017)

Allandra said:


> @Rocky91
> 
> I love it.


Thank you! @Allandra I really miss the ease of short hair.


----------



## fifi134 (Sep 15, 2017)

When did you BC @fluffyforever? This is my second time being natural, I was MBL after 8 years after my first BC. I agree that this time around my hair will be all around healthy and better than before, but this awkward stage is killing me!


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 16, 2017)

My twa is growing but I have to say that I will NEVER cut down to a twa again as it just doesn't fit my personality. You have to really stay on top of moisturizing and I am tired of not being able to create different styles to my hair.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 16, 2017)

fifi134 said:


> When did you BC @fluffyforever? This is my second time being natural, I was MBL after 8 years after my first BC. I agree that this time around my hair will be all around healthy and better than before, but this awkward stage is killing me!


My second BC was last year August 2016. I'm still learning what my hair needs to be at its best product wise, but technique wise I've learned my hair just looks better with more attention. Coils are popping more in my puffs now than after my first BC in 2007.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 11, 2017)

Anyone rocking a TWA in 2018?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 11, 2017)

Why don't I remember having a twa? .

 I wore a lot of hats. Skipped right through that phase so fast. Did not take my hats off until Spring when I gained 3". Then I made a realistic type 4 bun with Marley hair. No one knew I had short hair except my house hold.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 11, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> Okay glad to know it aint just me. I put leave in conditioner and a little oil on in the morning and by mid-day it is like the Sahara.


Did you ever try curl Activator and sealing it? It worked/works wonders for me.


----------



## melisandre (Dec 12, 2017)

Guinan said:


> Anyone rocking a TWA in 2018?



I am!  I got a tapered cut last week. I’m enjoying the short hair. This past weekend, I washed and deep conditioned (30 min with heat) my hair in less than an hour. A hour! I should have cut sooner.


----------



## RossBoss (Dec 12, 2017)

Guinan said:


> Anyone rocking a TWA in 2018?



Hellll no! LOL! Can't stand it.


----------



## RossBoss (Dec 12, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Did you ever try curl Activator and sealing it? It worked/works wonders for me.



I use a bit of activator, but I find that the curl pudding along with the jbco pomade keeps my hair moisturized. I guess you can say I use the activator to "seal" these.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 12, 2017)

Guinan said:


> Anyone rocking a TWA in 2018?


Part of my hair is a TWA but now most of the time I am keeping it braided. It's too cold to wash very often.


----------



## ava2 (Dec 12, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Why don't I remember having a twa? .
> 
> I wore a lot of hats. Skipped right through that phase so fast. Did not take my hats off until Spring when I gained 3". Then I made a realistic type 4 bun with Marley hair. No one knew I had short hair except my house hold.



@AdoraAdora24 Question: How did you get the 3 inches to stay put to form a bun... activator and grease? Did you use gel at all? I’m looking for an alternative to gel. As another poster mentioned in a separate thread I too want “moisture (illusion of dampness) without the stickiness” of gel (that only ends up drying hard and leaving you with crunchy hair that flakes). TIA!


----------



## Britt (Dec 12, 2017)

guyaneseyankee said:


> I'm putting myself in a do nothing 3-month challenge. Just wash deep condition and puffing until The end of the year


Your twa is so cute and flattering on you! How many months growth is this?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 12, 2017)

ava2 said:


> @AdoraAdora24 Question: How did you get the 3 inches to stay put to form a bun... activator and grease? Did you use gel at all? I’m looking for an alternative to gel. As another poster mentioned in a separate thread I too want “moisture (illusion of dampness) without the stickiness” of gel (that only ends up drying hard and leaving you with crunchy hair that flakes). TIA!



This is exactly how it went down;

My last relaxer was 6/5/15, I cut all the relaxed ends off around February 2016 with about 4" on my head. I started to ware hats October 2015 - April 2016.
When April arrived I had a total of about 5" when I was forced to not ware hats because of the warm weather (I cannot get away with warring wigs). At that point I made a bun out of Marley hair to get me through and it looked realistic. I used Gorilla snot gel at the time. And held down the parts that looked like they were going to pop out during the day with bobby pins(the best I could do).

As my hair grow the fake buns were easier to do of course.  I also had to position the bun up high to prevent hair pop-outs. I got through. Next thing I knew I was at SL/APL smooth sailing from there.


----------



## ava2 (Dec 12, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> This is exactly how it went down;
> 
> My last relaxer was 6/5/15, I cut all the relaxed ends off around February 2016 with about 4" on my head. I started to ware hats October 2015 - April 2016.
> When April arrived I had a total of about 5" when I was forced to not ware hats because of the warm weather (I cannot get away with warring wigs). At that point I made a bun out of Marley hair to get me through and it looked realistic. I used Gorilla snot gel at the time. And held down the parts that looked like they were going to pop out during the day with bobby pins(the best I could do).
> ...



Thank you! @AdoraAdora24  I can’t pull off wigs either so I have to bun.

What was your short hair Marley bun regimen? For instance, did you put Gorilla Snot all over your head, let hair set, then pin Marley hair? I’m curious,  at what phase did you start doing the activator and grease?

 I want to try something other than gel to set the hair. I don’t know what else to use to get the sleek look (well, it's going to be wavy) for my bun. I am specifically wanting the moist, touchable hair, illusion of dampness with the hold of gel. Gel holds for an hour and then hair looks dry, feels crunchy and you can't comb or scratch your head until you wash all the gel out.

Also, I find the gel also very icky and gross to apply to my whole head. I'd rather not sleep with a wet head waiting for the gel to set but it requires too much setting/drying time when I try to gel/style hair in the mornings.

 There’s got to be an alternative. I know it.

I wonder if there’s a separate thread for bun management...


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 12, 2017)

ava2 said:


> Thank you! @AdoraAdora24  I can’t pull off wigs either so I have to bun.
> 
> What was your short hair Marley bun regimen? For instance, did you put Gorilla Snot all over your head, let hair set set, then pin Marley hair? I’m curious,  at what phase did you start doing the activator and grease?
> 
> ...



I have been using the same activator for about 18 years now which is the Care Free Curl Activator. I will never stop using that as my staple moisturizer.

*I started using grease in September because I refused to keep believing the negatives about grease from "natural hair gurus" who know darn well they used grease as a child and NOTHING HARMFUL HAPPEND. Its just a sealant for pete's sake!* BTW there are great reviews about grease on YouTube. I'm not the only one who loves it. 

Ok I'm back 
I did not use the gel on my whole head, just the front and sides, then I tied it down with a scarf. I did not have hard strands where the gel was applied. The gorilla gel does not do that. I liked it. 
  You do not have to have wet hair. Just moisturize, seal, bun, put a small amount of gel to smooth, boom  your done.


----------



## ava2 (Dec 12, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I have been using the same activator for about 18 years now which is the Care Free Curl Activator. I will never stop using that as my staple moisturizer.
> 
> *I started using grease in September because I refused to keep believing the negatives about grease from "natural hair gurus" who know darn well they used grease as a child and NOTHING HARMFUL HAPPEND. Its just a sealant for pete's sake!*
> 
> ...



I appreciate it, Thanks! I had beautiful thick hair as a child. I may try the grease


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 12, 2017)

ava2 said:


> I appreciate it, Thanks! I had beautiful thick hair as a child. I may try the grease


You would be surprised to see how great of a sealant it is. _I was literally stunned when I sealed with Blue Magic. It was a no brainer from then on.  And its only $2.25 what!  LOL

Eta. You would only need a small amount to seal. And I don't put it on my scalp. _


----------



## ava2 (Dec 12, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> You would be surprised to see how great of a sealant it is. _I was literally stunned when I sealed with Blue Magic. It was a no brainer from then on.  And its only $2.25 what!  LOL
> 
> Eta. You would only need a small amount to seal. And I don't put it on my scalp. _



Love your hair!  It's clearly working for you. Your posts are always helpful. Thank you again


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 12, 2017)

ava2 said:


> Love your hair!  It's clearly working for you. Your posts are always helpful. Thank you again


Thank you and the pleasure is all mine!   Me-->


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Dec 12, 2017)

Britt said:


> Your twa is so cute and flattering on you! How many months growth is this?


My last BC was 11/16


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Dec 12, 2017)

My TWA in a puff today.


----------



## curlyTisME (Dec 19, 2017)

Guinan said:


> Anyone rocking a TWA in 2018?



Yes ma'am. Rocking a taper for the time being. I love it!


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Dec 19, 2017)

Looking back at my pic from September to now, December; my hair has definitely grown.

When are we no longer in the TWA phase?  If I stretch my hair, I wanna claim SL; but if my hair is nicely moisturized it shrinks up and it's a TWA.
Looking back at other times I was natural, I never got hangtime anyway.  It will always be a massive bush


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2017)

guyaneseyankee said:


> Looking back at my pic from September to now, December; my hair has definitely grown.
> 
> When are we no longer in the TWA phase?  If I stretch my hair, I wanna claim SL; but if my hair is nicely moisturized it shrinks up and it's a TWA.
> Looking back at other times I was natural, I never got hangtime anyway.  It will always be a massive bush


You measure your stretched hair for length goals. Depending on your curl type you can be WL but still have your hair shrink to a twa.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Dec 19, 2017)

faithVA said:


> You measure your stretched hair for length goals. Depending on your curl type you can be WL but still have your hair shrink to a twa.



Yes,

I follow your siggie  LOL


----------



## RossBoss (Dec 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Depending on your curl type you can be WL but still have your hair shrink to a twa.



Are you serious??? Or was this tongue in cheek?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> Are you serious??? Or was this tongue in cheek?


No I am serious. I am guessing you haven't seen the pictures of half the hair straight and WL and the other half shrunken down. There is a shrinkage thread around here somewhere. 

Am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## RossBoss (Dec 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> No I am serious. I am guessing you haven't seen the pictures of half the hair straight and WL and the other half shrunken down. There is a shrinkage thread around here somewhere.
> 
> Am I misunderstanding something?



No I haven't seen that. I just didn't know that this was possible, lol.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> No I haven't seen that. I just didn't know that this was possible, lol.


I will post some pics or links when I am on my computer. It's too hard on my phone.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> No I haven't seen that. I just didn't know that this was possible, lol.




I didn't spend time making sure they were WL but They are between BSL and WL. You get the idea.

https://goo.gl/images/gBdDaJ

https://goo.gl/images/aSxNgS
https://goo.gl/images/vq24Ky
https://goo.gl/images/fXCRe6


----------



## Guinan (Dec 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I didn't spend time making sure they were WL but They are between BSL and WL. You get the idea.
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/gBdDaJ
> 
> ...



Wow, that's a lot of shrinkage.


----------



## RossBoss (Dec 22, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I didn't spend time making sure they were WL but They are between BSL and WL. You get the idea.
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/gBdDaJ
> 
> ...



Thanks. I have seen these types of pics on google images but I find that many of them are shopped(not saying that these are). I big chopped over the summer so the shrinkage is irritating me but once I get to chin length unstretched then I won't care about it. I'm missing my hair framing my face, lol.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> Thanks. I have seen these types of pics on google images but I find that many of them are shopped(not saying that these are). I big chopped over the summer so the shrinkage is irritating me but once I get to chin length unstretched then I won't care about it. I'm missing my hair framing my face, lol.


There are pictures from ladies on  here with similar shrinkage but i dont have the patience to look for those with the search feature on this site being less than helpful. I also follow 1 or 2 ytbers with similar shrinkage.

It is possible that my shrinkage will be that way but I'm a long ways off from WL and I don' let my hair shrink up like that.

Anyway your curl is loser so you won' have that amount of shrinkage but I wouldn't  use a shrunken state to measure hairs progress.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 22, 2017)

It is the nature of curly/kinky hair to shrink. I agree with @faithVA shrinkage is not indicative of progress. My hair still shrinks up to my ears but stretches APL/bsl.  My hair doesn't and probably will not ever frame my face.


----------



## sky035 (Jan 8, 2018)

I am rocking a TWA. When my hair is long I feel so confident but at this stage, not so much. Looking for some support. My hair is too short for a pony/puff, but too long to be cute . I’ve been so tempted to relax. I need some ideas please. How do you manage hr awkward stage?


----------



## Guinan (Jan 9, 2018)

sky035 said:


> I am rocking a TWA. When my hair is long I feel so confident but at this stage, not so much. Looking for some support. My hair is too short for a pony/puff, but too long to be cute . I’ve been so tempted to relax. I need some ideas please. How do you manage hr awkward stage?



I've been managing by wearing braids and wigs. Every 2-3 months I plan on getting my hair rebraided, with a 1-2wk break in between. I currently have micros.

This will be my next style. I'm deciding between these two.


----------



## sky035 (Jan 9, 2018)

Guinan said:


> I've been managing by wearing braids and wigs. Every 2-3 months I plan on getting my hair rebraided, with a 1-2wk break in between. I currently have micros.
> 
> This will be my next style. I'm deciding between these two.



Wow! You stare stunning in those broads. Gorgeous!


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jan 12, 2018)

curlyTisME said:


> Yes ma'am. Rocking a taper for the time being. I love it!



I probably will be in the next week or so.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jan 13, 2018)

healthyhair2 said:


> I probably will be in the next week or so.



Pictures when you do!! Would love to see.


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 13, 2018)

Guinan said:


> Anyone rocking a TWA in 2018?



Planning on cutting my hair in June, debating on whether I should get it done in Paris or London. Don't trust the hair dressers where I live.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 13, 2018)

I have a low fade and don’t plan on growing my hair out. I may just grow out the top a little bit. Faded and tapered cuts are the way to go for me right now.


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 12, 2018)

It looks like I have a TWA on this picture, so what say you ladies: should I go for it? Honesty and tips will be greatly appreciated. TIA.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 12, 2018)

@Maracujá Honestly, I think your hair balances out your facial structure. Maybe if you go short, don’t go too short. 

I like your neck piece.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 12, 2018)

I guess I’m back here too. I have a very teeny weeny afro since I’m still growing out my fade. Life with hair this short is smooth, but it’s pretty boring lol. I need enough to put in some puff balls


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 13, 2018)

I’m still short! Not growing my hair out any time soon. I go between 1/4-1/2 of hair, or a low fade. I colored my hair black. I’m due for a haircut now, but waiting for my lining in the front to grow back.


----------



## RossBoss (Jun 13, 2018)

I've come so far since I last posted in this thread. I don't have a twa anymore and my hair is hanging nicely. I will never do another twa if I can help it. I couldn't deal with the extreme drynesss and it just didn't fit my face. So glad that phase is over for me.


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 14, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Maracujá Honestly, I think your hair balances out your facial structure. Maybe if you go short, don’t go too short.
> 
> I like your neck piece.



Thank you!

I’m thinking about something like the pics above, what say you?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 14, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> View attachment 431573 View attachment 431575
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I’m thinking about something like the pics above, what say you?


I think something like that would work.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 4, 2018)

What styling products are you using for wash n go’s?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 5, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> What styling products are you using for wash n go’s?


I’m not sure who this question is for, but I literally only use 3 things since my hair is still relatively short. Warm water, Curls Blueberry leave in/APB Cupachu leave in, and Haitian/Jamaican Black Castor Oil.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 5, 2018)

^^^^ the question was for anyone. I am experimenting with products right now to get the right wash and go. Thanks


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Jul 5, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> What styling products are you using for wash n go’s?



Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee Curling Custard.  That's it. That's all


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 8, 2018)

Today I just cowashed and used Silicon Mix and had great results. I didn’t think it could be that simple.


----------



## MsGoody531 (Jul 9, 2018)

It has been YEARS since I have been on this side of the board.. 


I REALLY am considering a super short taper cut.. I have been natural for FOREVER.. As to be 10 years or more..

I have had SL - BSL- MBL hair.. HONESTLY, I am not a hair person.. Like, I need for it to be done, but me not do it!

I'm a lazy hair person, which is why WIGS are my Bae...

I have let my hair get to the point it started dreading at times.. 

I now have two daughters with ALL of this hair, which I faithfully take care of ... 

However, this would have to be a FIERCE style and Easy to maintain.. I have an image and I never could see myself wearing my natural hair out because it just didn't go with how polished I present myself. However, these new styles I have seen, I feel I could really fit me and be a little edgy.. 

I guess, I could cut and if it doesn't look right wear my wigs and no one would know..

However, I would LOVE To not have to wear all the time..

Can anyone help me with ideas or suggestions... Just talk to me straight! 

My hair is 4a/4b I guess.. My stylist says my hair is soft, but it NEVER holds a style unless those twist or braid be setting for a week or so..


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 9, 2018)

MsGoody531 said:


> It has been YEARS since I have been on this side of the board..
> 
> 
> I REALLY am considering a super short taper cut.. I have been natural for FOREVER.. As to be 10 years or more..
> ...




I wouldn't cut it. The awkward stage is a terrible monster if you ever want to grow it back out again. Why don't you try roller sets or natural updos? There are so many elegant natural styles. Is there any chance you'll just get bored right after cutting your hair and actually regret it? That happens to a lot of people. These are things to consider.


----------



## MsGoody531 (Jul 10, 2018)

@FadingDelilah - Thanks for this.. I cut my hair off in January because of dreading episode.. I mean I had about 3 or 4 inches of hair and shorter in the back after I got finished.. That was just me using regular scissors.. 

It's always hidden under my wigs, so no one ever knows what I do with my hair. LOL.. 

I don't think I will regret this if it doesn't work out... I WANT it too though...I REALLY do... I just need to find something I can slay with not too much effort..


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 10, 2018)

MsGoody531 said:


> @FadingDelilah - Thanks for this.. I cut my hair off in January because of dreading episode.. I mean I had about 3 or 4 inches of hair and shorter in the back after I got finished.. That was just me using regular scissors..
> 
> It's always hidden under my wigs, so no one ever knows what I do with my hair. LOL..
> 
> I don't think I will regret this if it doesn't work out... I WANT it too though...I REALLY do... I just need to find something I can slay with not too much effort..



Okay, so its already short?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 10, 2018)

MsGoody531 said:


> @FadingDelilah - Thanks for this.. I cut my hair off in January because of dreading episode.. I mean I had about 3 or 4 inches of hair and shorter in the back after I got finished.. That was just me using regular scissors..
> 
> It's always hidden under my wigs, so no one ever knows what I do with my hair. LOL..
> 
> I don't think I will regret this if it doesn't work out... I WANT it too though...I REALLY do..*. I just need to find something I can slay with not too much effort.*.



As I'm growing out a tapered cut myself I'm realizing the longer it gets the more effort it will require. Idk what effortless long natural 4 type hair looks like. Lol. 

If you already know you're prone let it dread from not wanting to do it I'd vote keeping it short.


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 10, 2018)

MsGoody531 said:


> It has been YEARS since I have been on this side of the board..
> 
> 
> I REALLY am considering a super short taper cut.. I have been natural for FOREVER.. As to be 10 years or more..
> ...


Heyyyy @MsGoody531
I am in your exact same boat.... I just did this last year.

I was natural for about 15 years, and wore wigs most of the time.
I had 2 horrible dreading episodes, not from neglect, but just different textures matting together on my head and not knowing how to care for my long hair.

My hair was waist length...and I just really couldn't handle it/maintain it/didn't really care/had a career where I didn't have time to be fussing with my hair...so i kept it wigged up 24/7.

Last september I cut it all off.

I now wear wash n gos all of the time, and short hair is such a treat!

The best thing stylewise that I've done was to go to the Curly Girl salon in my city and get a curly tapered cut...

I'll be growing this out for the next while until i feel I need a change....

Eta, i did the same thing as you and cut my hair with regular scissors.... it was all of 3 inches...super short all over except for the top, where I had just grabbed chunks and cut...


----------



## MsGoody531 (Jul 10, 2018)

@FadingDelilah  - Yes, it's about 4 or 5 inches all over, I think in some areas.. 

@oneastrocurlie  - Thanks for this Sis!

OMG... @metro_qt ... I mean.. How did you feel wearing your hair out. I am super confident, but THIS RIGHT HERE got me SHOOK. I'm questioning my HAIR.. my STYLE.. MY Everything because Im so used to being ... I know you understand what I am talking about! I am being dramatic, I just WANT it to be FIYAH! 

Do you have pics that you can share? Did you color? I REALLY would like to put a little color in there..

When people have been used to seeing you in wigs for years.. and YOU seeing youself in wigs for years.. wearing out a SUPER short style is a little daunting..


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 10, 2018)

MsGoody531 said:


> @FadingDelilah  - Yes, it's about 4 or 5 inches all over, I think in some areas..
> 
> @oneastrocurlie  - Thanks for this Sis!
> 
> ...


Lol @MsGoody531 
Of course I have pics... i was trying to post them earlier but this site wouldn't let me be great.
Lolol
I will try reposting in this thread again this evening.

And yeah, I feel you, coming from all of my different wigs and personalities,  I wasn't sure about wearing my own hair...I had never even done a wash n go before september.... I didn't even own gel!!!!

Ask me anything...lol I will take you through my ups and downs, in 2 months, it'll be a full year of me being natural and wigless!!!


----------



## k_enitan (Aug 5, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> Lol @MsGoody531
> Of course I have pics... i was trying to post them earlier but this site wouldn't let me be great.
> Lolol
> I will try reposting in this thread again this evening.
> ...





MsGoody531 said:


> @FadingDelilah  - Yes, it's about 4 or 5 inches all over, I think in some areas..
> 
> @oneastrocurlie  - Thanks for this Sis!
> 
> ...


I am about to do this myself, but in my case I have been stuck under the wig due to scalp issues. I have that mostly under control and my hair has grown out some (3-5 inches), though very uneven and with some dreading.

I want to colour / have it evened out and I was just researching salons for kinky hair in Toronto so @metro_qt ’s post is like a gift lol.

Do you think Curly Girl salon can hande very kinky/thin 4z hair, this is the one in Thornhill, right? And do you have an idea of the cost for a cut/color?

TIA


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2018)

New twa head right here:


----------



## k_enitan (Aug 6, 2018)

Aggie said:


> New twa head right here:


Beautiful!


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 6, 2018)

Aggie said:


> New twa head right here:


Nice!


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm loving it  2019​


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 5, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> View attachment 443805
> 
> I'm loving it  2019​


That means some big things are in progress. Or, a big change is coming for you. Look at all that *THICKNESS* in that afro!


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 7, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> That means some big things are in progress. Or, a big change is coming for you. Look at all that *THICKNESS* in that afro!



   I receive it ma'am . Thank you so much for your encouraging words. My co-workers have been very encouraging, but they've never known me with long hair. I had been feeling so uncomfortable for the last couple of months, that I always wore a headscarf. Now I have more options: yesterday I sported a finger coil out, they loved it.

People who have known me with long hair are not that encouraging. I never knew it would be so hard to explain to people that I simply do not have 3h/week to allocate to hair anymore. I'm in another phase in my womanhood life. Oh well .


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 23, 2019)

So this happened today:


----------

